# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  "azoo statistika" 2

## BHany

Dragi svi,

koji ste se suočili s dijagnozom azoospermie, nekom graničnom ili sumnjom na nju...otvaram vam novu temu jer nam stara ima već puno stranica.


Molim vas da je nastaviti držati na edukativnoj i informativnoj razini, kao što je većinom bila i do sada. Izbjegavajte maximalno vibranje i chatanje. 

Sretno  :Heart: 

STARA TEMA

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Evo da pocnemo novu temu sa pozitivom.
Imamo 4 embrija i sutra idem na transfer(3. dan)
Dva embrija su sa 5 celija, jedan je sa 4 i jedan sa 2.
Embrilog predlaze da se vrate 3 dobra, ali otom potom, sutra ce mo se dogovoriti.
Sta vi mislite?

----------


## kameleon

zašto baš mi  :Very Happy:  pa to je super vijest!!možda je najbolje da poslušaš embriologa, ali ako misliš da  je to previše mogla bi vratiti dva, dva ostaviti..
kako je tm podnio micro tese ovaj put?

----------


## boss

cure imam jedan prijedlog posto je otvorena nova tema , a prvenstveno zbog novih cura (nazalost kojih ce biti) koje ce traziti informacije. da grupisemo koliko je to moguce sta je ko uradio . tj da ukratko svako napise osnovne stvari  npr kakvi su hormoni , nalazi i onda ko je kakvu terapiju koristio i kakvi su rezultati terapije.
mislim da bi to bilo od pomoci onima koji su napocetku , a da ne moraju listati predhodnu temu azostatistike .

----------


## sos15

Boss,

super ideja. Tebe pratim na drugoj temi i vidim da momci rastu kako treba.  Samo nek tako nastave.  Čim stignem napisaću info o našem slučaju. Takođe ne bi bilo loše napisati i podatke o klinikama u kojima se liječe parovi sa azoospermijom. Možete navesti cijene i kontakt podatke. 

Poseban pozdrav za cure koje su prošle godine u ovo doba bile u Sarajevu. Proleti nam godinu dana  :Sad: 

Ipak, uvijek ću vas se rado sjećati, sve je bilo lakše uz vas  :Love:

----------


## amazonka

informacije o klinikama u kojima se liječite, kontakt i cijene, bilo kakav info svakako je ovdje poželjan
a i koristan. Pogotovo parovima s azoospermijom koji tek kreću u liječenje
hvala :Smile:

----------


## sos15

Drage moje,

ja ću napisati podatke o klinikama sa kojim sam kontaktirala, a vi me ispravite ako je došlo do promjena u međuvremenu.
Takođe bi bilo dobro da napišete podatke o klinikama u Sloveniji, Hrvatskoj i Srbiji.

Klinike u Bosni i Hercegovini

BiH IVF Centar
Adresa: Garovci bb, Sarajevo BiH
Tel: +387 33 420 194
e-mail: bih_ivf@bahceci.com
www. bahceci.com
urolog: Emre Bakircioglu
Za ovu kliniku je važno napomenuti da jedina u našem regionu obavlja micro tese. 
Cijena micro tese je bila oko 1.250 EUR (cijena u decembru prošle godine).
Spermiogram: 50 EUR
Cijena ICSI (bez lijekova) je bila 2000 EUR (cijena u decembru prošle godine.
Ako je došlo do promjene u cijenama javiće se djevojke koje se u skorije vrijeme bile u klinici.

Jinemed – Euromedical  Sarajevo
Adresa: Gradačačka bb, Čengić vila – Hrasno
Tel: +387 33 712 790
e-mail: info@euromedical.ba
www.euromedical.ba
urolog: Serdar Erkan
Navodno rade micro tese – cijena koju su naveli prošle godine je bila 750 EUR.


Klinike u Češkoj:

 Prague Fertility Centre
Adresa klinike:
Prag, Milady Horákové 386/63 17000 Praha 7
Liječnici:
Sonja Lazarovska MD.,
Alena Košťáková MD.,
Martina Stevikova, MD.
Embriolozi:
Daniel Hlinka MVD., PhD.
Koordinatorice:
Mirna Turčinović (Hrvatska, Slovenija): mirna@pragueivf.cz, +420 725 122 077
Danica Vignjević (Srbija, Crna Gora, Makedonija, BiH): vignjevic@pragueivf.cz, +420 602 707 483
E mail: info@pragueivf.cz
Radi se Mesa/tese cijena oko 1000 EUR (sa uključenom anestezijom)
IVF + donacija sperme: oko 2800 EUR (bez lijekova)



SANATORIUM PRONATAL 
Na Dlouhé mezi 4 / 12 
Praha 4 – Hodkovičky 
147 00 
tel.:261 711 606 
fax:261 711 585 
www.pronatal.cz 

LIJEČNICI: 

Doc dr T. Mardešić e-mail: pronatal@mbox.vol.cz

KONTAKT OSOBA: 
Ksenija Medved  i Marina Mišković - pronatal@pronatal.cz

Radi se Mesa/tese cijena oko 1000 EUR (sa uključenom anestezijom)
Donacija sperme – cijena 200 EUR
ICSI oko 2500 EUR (cijena bez lijekova)

----------


## kameleon

mi- azoospermia i retrogradana ejakulacija
svi nalazi uredni,hormoni,kariotipi,mikrodelacije..sve ok
mm nije koristio nikakve terapije..
obavili biopsiju na Rebru, materijal se čuva na medicinskom fakultetu u Zg, postupak čekamo na Petrovoj..

Za Hrvatsku ,što se tiče Rebra za informacije i bijopsiju zovite na 01/2367-132 sestra Ružica, to je urološka ambulanta, a sami zahvat  radi dr. Maja Bernart-ona je androlog ili dr.Hauptmann, on je urolog, oni onda surađuju sa labaratorijem na Petrovoj..

Na Sv. Duhu moze sve obaviti. Imaju odjel humane reprodukcije, biologa i urologe koji rade biopsiju s mogucnosti kriopohrane. I genetska se tamo moze analizirati,SD Ambulanta za liječenje steriliteta
radno vrijeme: ponedjeljak-petak od 08.00 do 16.00 sati
predbilježbe na telefon: 01/3712109 od 13,00 do 15,00 sati

Za VV nemam info, mislim da će to Rominka znati..
 :Bye:  svima!!

----------


## postoji nada

Pozdrav curke, stare i nove!!! :Bye: 
Vidim da ima novosti od kad nisam bila na ovoj nasoj temi.
Alma_itd, tvoj ljepotan je predivan,raste ,bas je frajer ,uvjek mi je drago vidjet novu sliku od B ,cudo malo
Zasto_bas mi sretno,bit ces u mojim molitvama,nakon uspjesne micro-tese ,i dobivenih embria, nek bude i trudnoca napokon,da se svi veselimo svama, zasluzili ste.
Sos15.,na danasnji dan prosle godine bilo je tesko,grc u zelucu,mucnina,strah,operacija i na kraju negativan nalaz u Sarajevu ,ali ipak divno je bilo sto smo jedni drugima bili podrska,i sve cure koje su nas pratile ,strasno je puno znacilo , hvala svima.
Curke nek vam sljedeca godina donese puno srece svima,  put koji si odaberete kojim cete ici nek vas dovede samo do jednog cilja.
Evo ja vam iskreno kazem ,kako smo mi prihvatili ovaj kriz zivota koji smo dobili, sve je krenulo na bolje,sretni smo ,uspjesni i zadovoljni zivotom,radujemo se Bozicu, novoj godini kao nikad  prije i zdravi smo hvala Bogu.,nista vise nepokusavamo ,jel nakon micro-tese,nemamo niti sto probati.,ipak u nasim srcima postoji velika nada i vjera da ce nam se dogoditi  Bozje cudo, i zbog toga vjerujem da imamo poseban mir u srcu i radost prema svakom novom danu.

Pozdrav drage moje, pratit cu vas !!  :Yes:

----------


## Snekica

postoji nada kad sam vidjela da je podignuta tema pomislila sam kako je nekome sreća ipak došla, i došla je iako na neki drugi način. Žao mi je da odustajete, ali vi najbolje znate... Sretno dalje!

----------


## sos15

Postoji nada,

baš kao što si napisala. Prošle godine na ovaj dan bilo je mnogo strepnje, bola, suza, ali sve je to iza nas. Ostalo je sjećanje, ali koliko na tugu, toliko i na divne ljude koje sam upoznala tih dana. Drago mi je pročitati da ste se pomirili sa činjenicom i nastavili dalje. Znam da je to zahtjevalo mnogo snage i ljubavi. Uspjeli ste u tome i to pokazuje koliko ste hrabri i posebni. Mada se to vidjelo i u Sarajevu.
Nadam se da ćemo svi naći način da se pomirimo sa sudbinom i nađemo unutrašnji mir.  :Love:

----------


## Brunaa

Drage cure, pratim vas već godinu dana, otprilike od famoznog prosinca u Sarajevu prošle godine. Divno je vidjeti koliko ste hrabre i koliko ste podrška jedne drugima, a prije svega podrška svojim polovicama. Poručujem onima koje su izgubile nadu da izdrže, pokušavajte sve što vam je na raspolaganju, jednog dana ćete uspijeti, dobit ćete obitelj koja je vrijedna svega ovoga.  :Kiss:

----------


## lady555

pozzz svima muz i ja se takodjer borimo sa azoospermijom vec godinu i pol, problem je sto su kod mog muza svi nalazi uredni a spermica nema, zanima me zna li tko koliko se ceka na red da se dodje na Rebru na biopsiju, bili smo vec na jednom pregledu i zbog strajka je sve bilo stalo sada cekamo odgovor kada bi mogli na biopsiju...

----------


## kameleon

Lady555 najbolje ih je nazvati, ali tesko prije blagdana..relativno je to koliko se čeką, uvijek nesto...ili čekas nalaz, ili dok se vrate s godisnjeg,ili sa strajka...oduzi se sve to... :Razz:  kod koga ste bili na pregledu?

----------


## lucija85

Evo i mi da se predstavimo... Kod mm azoo je posledica hemoterapije, tumor testisa! Izborio se sa svim tim strasnim stvarima i sada nova borba! On je hrabar, jak, sta je sve preziveo divim mu se...  Sada 10 god posle preboljene bolesti suocavamo se sa sterilitetom, ali ovoga puta nije sam i zajedno pobedjujemo!! Prva klinika koju smo posetili je Genesis iz Novog Sad, nista specijalno i bojim se da nam ne mogu puno pomoci, mada nam je dr davala puno nade, ali me je razocarala njena kontatacija da je azoo posledica hrane, zagadjenost itd... A njegov urolog nam je rekao da je to posledica hemoterapije i nicega drugog, i da dobro sakupimo informacije i donesemo odluku gde cemo da idemo u postupak, jer je slucaj dosta tezak. Tako da smo se opredelili za Sarajevo jer citajuci ovaj forum sam shvatila da necu da gubimo vreme na biopsiju ili drugo, vec pravac microtese! Pre microtese uzima spermhope, tako da cemo sacekati par meseci pre postupka! Inace visok mu je FSH 26, testesteron na donjoj granici, sve ostalo ok! 
Devojke uz vas sam i pratim sva desavanja sa Foruma...i da sve jednog dana budemo mame!

----------


## boss

evo da pokusam ukratko napisati sta smo mi prosli
azoospermija sa leukocitima u ejakulatu
hormoni normalni LH 6,5 ( 1,7-8,6)
FSH 2,1(1,5-12,4)
prolaktin 144 (86-324)
testosteron 8,42 (2,8-8)
kariotip uredan
svi brisevi sterilni 
ma uradili sve moguce analize i sve je ok nema uzroka azoospermije

radili punkciju ili tesa i nasli 4 ili 5 komada nezrelih mrtvih i deformisanih 
koristili 7 mjeseci ortomol fertil plus nikakvih promjena isto stanje
koristili 4 mjeseca 3 * sedmicno menopur opet azospermija i poslije terapije radjena tesa tj punkcija i nasli opet nesto spermatozoida al isto nezreli , morfoloski losi nisu mogli oploditi nijednu jajnu celiju.
poslije menopura samo smo jos uz dijagnozu azoospermia dodali dijagnozu i hipospermia tj volumen spao na 0,2 do najvise 0,8 i takva je situacija i dan danas.
nakon svega toga odlucili smo se na biopsiju kao zadnju stvar poslije koje bi zavrsili sa ovom pricom i ako ne uspije okrenuli bi se najvjerovatnije donaciji.
najvise iz finansijskih razloga a i po preporuci odlucili smo se za sloveniju dr res u postojnoj ( kod njega je TESE 200 evra ) ,  isli smo sa razmisljanjem ako bude se sta naslo naci ce se i u sloveniji i u ceskoj i u sarajevu a ako ne bude nista djaba nama neznam gdje da odemo , a ovo nam je bila najjeftinija varijanta.
dr res je radio biopsiju pod lokalnom anastezijom , uzeo je dva velika uzorka sa desnog testisa i nasao spermatozoide al opet  jako lose morfologije  , izabrali su najbolje za oplodnju i samo dva spermatozoida su uspjela da oplode jajnu celiju , i ta dva spermatozoida sto su uspjela da oplode sad udaraju i cekaju 2014 da izadju vani i da jednom za sva vremena zavrsimo za azospermiom. 
i na kraju nismo uspjeli otkriti uzrok niti izlijeciti azoospermiju al smo barem uspjeli ostvariti svoj cilj .

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Evo ukratko i naše situacije..
Od 12.2011.g urađena 4 spermiograma, na svima sve 0, samo na drugom navodno pronađen 1 nepokretni nepravilni spermatozoid ( kažem navodno, jer je reakcija dr. s VV bila kad je vidio da je sg rađen u Os - ah u Osijeku!)...
hormoni LH 4,72 (1,0-5,3)
           FSH 14,13 (1,3-8,1)
           prolaktin 158 (38-337)
           E2 300 (55-173)
           testosteron ukupni 28,32 (9,3-35)
           testosteron slobodni 42,07 (31-147 za muškarce 20-39god)

Kariotip uredan muški
mikrodelecije y kromosoma nisu utvrđeni
leukocita nema..
TESA - nema stanica spermatogeneze ni spermija, samo Sertolijeve stanice

slijedi TESE na sv. Duhu...  :fige: 

I da napomenem, koristio je matičnu mliječ, med s orašastim plodovima, vitamine...međutim nije ništa pomoglo...
još uvijek neznamo što je uzrok azoospermiji, postoje neka nagađanja da je utjecalo što je mm-u kao dijetetu od nekih 7-8 godina liječena upala limfnih čvorova(dobio je preko 30 injekcija), a na kraju se pokazalo da je prebolio upalu pluća u bolnici... i jedan testis mu je mobilan.. al sve su to nagađanja...mislim da nikad nećemo saznati pravi uzrok...

----------


## Rominka

Situacija kod nas - azoo. Svi nalazi su ok, osim famoznog fsh koji je 45 i testosterona koji fali. Punkcijom pronadjene samo Serolijeve i to je to...u skoro 9 godina borbe uspjeli smo otici na samo jedan postupak u Prag sa donorom, i rezultat je bio biokemijska. Kod nas smo odmah bili otpisani, a sve tako sporo traje. Mislili smo ici na biopsiju na Rebro, ali nemamo vremena za njihovo navlacenje, tako da mislim da cemo za Sarajevo da imamo konacan rezultat, a onda ovisno o njemu ili opet Sarajevo ili Prag.

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Sto se tice nalaza, ista situacija poput Romanike. Sertolijeve celije sa  visokim FSH-om(49 zadnji, a poceo sa 25). 
Iza nas 1-TESE, 2-Micro TESE & 2 IVF-a.
Cekamo rezultat zadnjeg IVF-a, kad su vracena 3 embrija.
Zivimo u Kanadi, pa ako ima nekoga odavde nek se javi na PP, postala sam strucnjak do sada, valjda nekome mogu biti od pomoci.

----------


## aboni76

Kod nas uzrok azoospermije Klineferterov sindrom (mozaični). Prvi spermogram azoo, drugi cryptospermia, treći i četvrti azoo. Rađena Micro tese, materijal zaleđen, poslije odmrzavanja nađena 3 spermatozoida, oplođene 3 js, dobili jedan embrij, beta negativna.

Veliki pozdrav svim curama i njihovim muževima koji su mi bili beskrajna podrška prije godinu dana u jednom od najtežih trenutaka u mom životu. 

Zašto baš mi kako se osjećaš, kada radiš betu? Nadam se da ćeš dobiti najljepši novogodišnji poklon  :fige:

----------


## bubekica

Aboni, klinefelter mozaicizam ste otkrili na karioramu? Ima li tm neke simptome osim azoo? Kako klinefelter utjece na hormone?

----------


## postoji nada

Evo ukratko i od nas! Neopstruktivna azoospermija vec 10.godina. Punkcija na Vuk.Vrh.pokazala samo sertolijeve stanice. Fsh od 22-27.poslje tesiceve terapije pogorsao se 34-38, lh.malo povisen ,testosteron uredan i to je ono sto je doktor u Sarajevu davao najvise nade bas zbog testosterona sto je uredan.Uzv testisa uredan,kariogram i microdelecye bez mutacija ok.,
prosle godine vidi se u mom potpisu prosli smo micro-tese rezultat negativan,nista nije pronadeno .
Odustali od svega ,prihvatli stanje kakvo je i sretni smo jako.,drzi nas nada da cuda postoje i dogadaju se  :Smile:  pa ga cekamo....

aboni76 ,tako mi je drago da si se javila,dugo te nije bilo  :Heart:  ,ovih dana se bas sjecam svega iz Sarajeva posebno druzenja s vama,koji ste bili divni i nezaboravni

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Aboni 18og tek je beta.
Osecam se potpuno bez-simptonicno (ako ta recu opste postoji)
Pesimista sam 100%
Nista zivo ne osecam i ubijam sebe citajuci komentare po internetu.
Sve trudnice nesto osetile, krvarile ovo ono ... kod mene bas nista  :Sad: (((
Ne znam kako cu preziveti jos jedan poraz.

----------


## edina

> Aboni 18og tek je beta.
> Osecam se potpuno bez-simptonicno (ako ta recu opste postoji)
> Pesimista sam 100%
> Nista zivo ne osecam i ubijam sebe citajuci komentare po internetu.
> Sve trudnice nesto osetile, krvarile ovo ono ... kod mene bas nista (((
> Ne znam kako cu preziveti jos jedan poraz.



prezivjeces samo polako.  nismo svi isti.ja

----------


## lucija85

Zasto bas mi, jos je rano za bilo kakve simptome, i dobro je sto nista ne osetis, jer mislim da zene koje u periodu od dve nedelje nakon oplodnje osete nesto da im je to u glavi... Ako me razumes sta hocu da kazem! Verujem da ce vam uspeti, nekako sam optimista i veruj mi da, iako te ne poznajem u iscekivanju sam da cujem rezultate, jer vasa pobeda ce svima nama uliti nadu... A ako ne uspe ovaj put, mada mislim da hoce, pokusajte ponovo! Nema odustajanja... Veliki poz i uz tebe smo!

----------


## aboni76

> Aboni, klinefelter mozaicizam ste otkrili na karioramu? Ima li tm neke simptome osim azoo? Kako klinefelter utjece na hormone?


Jeste, otkrili na kariogramu, nikakvih simptoma nije bilo, otišli da uradimo nalaz radi azoo. Kod mm je testosteron ok, a lh i fsh su povećani.

Zašto baš mi nema pesimisma, lucija je u pravu, rano je za simptome i ne mora ih biti. 

Postoji nada nadam se da ćemo se opet sresti u nekim puno boljim okolnostima  :Love:

----------


## Malena1988

Evo, i mi da se javimo. Borba traje jos malo, pa 3 godine. Svi rezultati dobri, na punkciji u Leskovcu nista nije nadjeno,posle nje je pio Klomid mesec-dva i NISTA. Radili smo biopsiju u dijagnosticke svrhe u Vojnoj bolnici u Nisu, nalaz nam niko nije objasnio, al kao nije los, (pise da postoji spermatogeneza, ali da je znatno redukovana i da ima sektornu azoospermiju) suprugu su dali Proferti 6meseci i NISTA... Isli smo na konsultacije kod prof.Ljubica iz Jevremove, on predlaze mutiple biopsiju. Mi smo od toga odustali. Januara idemo kod endokrinologa Svetlane Vujovic, nadamo se da ce da da neku terapiju, ako nista ne uspe, zadnja opcija nam je Sarajevo i Microtese.

----------


## lucija85

Drage moje upravo sam dobila mejl od doktora iz Bacheci klinike, iz Sarajeva, da ce 22.12.2013. God odrzati besplatne konsultacije u Novom Sadu!! Jako me je obradovala ova vest.... Tako da sam morala ovde da javim kako bi i drugi mogli da iskoriste ovu sjajnu priliku, a blizu im je Novi Sad !!!!

----------


## Malena1988

Lucija,to je odlicna vest! A da li znas gde u NS i kako da zakazemo konsultacije tamo? Pozzic i hvala na obavestenju!

----------


## postoji nada

zasto_bas mi , nebrini zbog simptoma, imam par primjera u svojoj okolini kad je bilo simptoma nakon transfera beta ooo,kad nije bilo pozitivna ,i visoka., drzi se, svi smo uz tebe i nadamo se velikoj beti u Srijedu.  :Smile: 

aboni76, imamo u planu u sljedecoj godini doci u Sarajevo,na isto mjesto ,i u isti hotel koji nas je odusevio ali ovaj put,bez nervoze,straha i suza sa puno boljim ciljem,razgledavanje Sarajeva i uzivanje na Bascarsiji, i svakako da se s vama vidimo.  :Love: 

cure sretno svima, drzite se i borite se dok sve neispucate borbe i dodete do svog cilja, koji ste si zacrtali

----------


## lucija85

Klinika Todorovic je u pitanju, oni se nalaze na bul Oslobodjenja u Novom Sadu, a telefon je 0665567263! Upravo sam zakazala!!!

----------


## Sania

Prekjučer je MM urađena biopsija u Mariboru. Išli smo bez nade, ovaj put stvarno bez imalo nade. Kako nam ni  Dr.Vlaisavljevic nije davao nikakve šanse, a nalazi hormona dva dana prije biopsije gori nego ikad ( FSH 36, testosteron malo ispod granice /inače u granicama normale/), ja sam mužu savjetovala da odustane. Htjela sam ga poštedjeti još jedne operacije i razočaranja...
Operacija je trajala malo više od pola sata. Prije nego je  MM dovezen u sobu, došao je dr. Reljić (koji je radio biopsiju) i pozvao me. Očekivala sam "nažalost ništa...", ali kad je dr. rekao da su vidjeli spermije i da će biti nešto za postupak...ostala sam šokirana pozitivno (srce mi je bilo puno, a ne sjećam se kad je bilo).
Naravno, trebaju još doći histološki nalazi za cca. 20 dana i onda nadam se postupak.
Ovaj slučaj vam govori da se i nakon karcinoma, kemoterapije, upale gušterače i ostalog...koji spermić može naći.

----------


## Argente

Cure, postovi o testovima i lijekovima su preseljeni na Odbrojavanje. Molimo vas da ubuduće rezultate svojih postupaka objavljujete tamo. Isto tako odgovore na neka druga pitanja koja nisu direktno vezana uz azoo (kao primjerice sada ovo o cijenama lijekova) pokušajte pronaći na za to predviđenim temama - ako ne uspijete, obratite se amazonki, BHany ili meni pa ćemo vam mi pomoći. Hvala unaprijed i sretno!

Inače, super ste se dosjetile da na prvoj stranici pišete nalaze, terapije itd., jako korisno i informativno, samo tako naprijed!  :Smile:

----------


## lucija85

> Cure, postovi o testovima i lijekovima su preseljeni na Odbrojavanje. Molimo vas da ubuduće rezultate svojih postupaka objavljujete tamo. Isto tako odgovore na neka druga pitanja koja nisu direktno vezana uz azoo (kao primjerice sada ovo o cijenama lijekova) pokušajte pronaći na za to predviđenim temama - ako ne uspijete, obratite se amazonki, BHany ili meni pa ćemo vam mi pomoći. Hvala unaprijed i sretno!
> 
> Inače, super ste se dosjetile da na prvoj stranici pišete nalaze, terapije itd., jako korisno i informativno, samo tako naprijed!


Sania mozes li mi pribliziti malo vas slucaj? Cini mu se da su nam problemi slicni... Mozes mi poslati pp

----------


## Sania

> Sania mozes li mi pribliziti malo vas slucaj? Cini mu se da su nam problemi slicni... Mozes mi poslati pp


Znam da nije tema, ali ne mogu ili ne znam poslati pp. Pokušaj se ti meni javiti. Mislim da naši slučajevi jesu slični...

----------


## bubekica

*sania* da bi mogla primati/poslati pp moras prijeci 10 postova.

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Beta je negativna.

----------


## sos15

zasto_bas_mi,

 :Love: 

Znam da je sad teško, ali moraju doći i bolji dani. Imate li smrzlića?

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Nemamo, imamo samo ostatak zaledjenog tkiva od Micro Tese u kojem sigurno ima nezrelih plivaca, ali ko zna da li ima potpuno zrelih  :Sad:

----------


## Sania

> Nemamo, imamo samo ostatak zaledjenog tkiva od Micro Tese u kojem sigurno ima nezrelih plivaca, ali ko zna da li ima potpuno zrelih


Dok ima tkiva, ima i nade. Znam da je teško, ali u životu ima i puno gorih stvari...
Glavu gore.

----------


## tin

veliki pozzdrav cure, pratim vas u zadnje vrijeme koliko stignem. Da napišem kratki rezime:kod mog muža je neopstruktivna azoospermija, s tin da su mu ljetos u bahceciju u centrifugatu našli 20 spermića. išli smo na umjetnu  u bahceci  međutim ništa-nije uspjelo.sad je u mostaru otvorena privatna poliklinika koja radi umjetnu, a mostar nam je najbliži pa smo planirali radit u mostaru. radili su mužu spermiogram,bez centrifugiranja, međutim nisu ništa našli. propisali su mužu terapiju :profertil tablete, da pije vitaminske šejkove-koje piju sportaši i da prestane pušit , pa ćemo vidjet nakon mjesec dana hoće li  se popravit..navodno su tablete jako dobre

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Tin morate sacekati duze posto spermatozoidima je potrebno 3 meseca da se razviju.

----------


## tin

> Tin morate sacekati duze posto spermatozoidima je potrebno 3 meseca da se razviju.


pa i ja sam baš o tome nešto razmišljala, al eto ako kažu ponovit za mjesec dana nalaz -ponovit ćemo ga

----------


## tin

cure da vas pitam, da li znate ima li kakvih rezultata iz bahceci klinike? evo već dosta rade u sarajevu, kakvi su se pokazali? nama su bili ok, jesu malo skupi i sve to al nekako mi je najbitnija stručnost..ma nisam više pametna, ni gdje bi išli? da li u split il sarajevo

----------


## sos15

Tin, na ringeraji imas temu gdje se javljaju cure koje su u postupku u Bahceci. Cini mi se da su zadovoljne. Tamo je doslo do promjena, doktor Enver vise ne radi, ali novi doktor je ok, bar po rijecima cura. Ako mozes napisi nesto vise o klinici u Mostaru. 

Sretno gdje god odlucite ici. 

Svima sretna Nova godina, nadam se da ce donijeti vise srece na ovom dijelu foruma.

----------


## tin

ja se također pridružujem čestitkama za Novu Godinu, svima puno sreće i zdravlja i da dobijete ono najviše što želite  :Smile: )
hvala ti sos na informacija za bahceci, vidjet ćemo nakon terapije šta učinit. Za polikliniku u Mostaru sam i ja tek saznala, radi dobar biolog, cura koja je 15 godina radila u Njemačkoj-Emica Ćorić i ginekolog dr.Ivan Bušić jedan od najboljih u mostaru..imaju dobru opremu , to je što znam..

----------


## mammasita

Ljudi,gdje se radi kariogram i koliko se čeka nalaz? Ako imate i broj telefona za narudžbe?

----------


## bubekica

u zagrebu? na rebru i sv duhu. na rebru se narucujes preko centralnog narucivanja, za sv. duh zoves br. 3712273.
na rebru se trenutacno jako dugo ceka nalaz, 3-4mj. za sv. duh ne znam, zadnja info koju imam je 3 tjedna.

----------


## Sania

Cure,
Je li moguće da HZZO refundira dio sredstava za vantjelesnu oplodnju koja se odradi van Hrvatske?
Ima li tko saznanja o tome?

----------


## mammasita

Koliko ja znam,refundirala se oplodnja doniranim sjemenom koja se ne radi u HR. Ali i to sad nešto šteka...

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Cao cure,
Da li moze neko da mi kaze, kad se kupuju inekcije za stimulaciju u apoteci, da li je potreban recept od doktora???

----------


## Rominka

Pozeljno je imati protokol sa sobom, jer u principu ti ih placas, pa eventualni bianco recept moze doci u obzir. To je, cini mi se, vise zbog njih samih.

----------


## Ivy86

Cao drage moje, dugo me nije bilo...pocela sam raditi pa ne stizem nista...ali evo uspjela i na bolovanje otic vec 7 dana, dobila neku alergiju pa mirujem,.....Nego da vam kazem i nasu pricu...
U braku smo 2 godine i 5 mjeseci i isto toliko pokusavamo dobiti bebu...ne ide....pocele osnovne pretrage,,,kod mene sve ok...a muz je imao problema sa s gramom i eto prva dijagnoza oligostenospermia i variccocela,,,ubijedi nas doktor da operira variccocelu, a da prije nismo uradili niti jedan nalaz...a ja u to vrijeme nisam uopce znala ono sto danas znam jer da mi je ova pmet nikad nebi prisatli na operaciju...uglavnom nakon operacije i terapije proxeeda tri mjeseca ponovljen nalaz s dijagnozom azoospermia...tada smo radili spermokulturu i eksprimat na moj zahtjev, otkrivene bakterije pio terapiju ali nalaz opet azoo....tako da smo odustali od ljekara urologa i idemo direkt klinika za neplodnost dok prikupimo koju paru...vjeruje d aznate kako smo se osjecali razocarano jadno...danas je sve to u vidu magle, ali svako malo nas stegne oko vrata....

----------


## little ivy

pozdrav cure. dugo se nisam javljala ovuda pa evo me malo da vam uljepšam dan  :Smile: 
mi smo u prosincu bili u pragu,PFC...sve je super prošlo,20ti dan beta 4075,a evo prije tri dana na uzv dva mala srca kucaju.
šta da vam kažem,ludilo.... i sreća do neba samo da sve ovako ostane i izgura do kraja.
pozdrav svima i neka vam nova godina donese svima sreću koju sanjate  :Kiss:

----------


## Rominka

Little ivy, zadnji put kad sam skicnula beta je bila pozitivna, a sad su dva srceka!!! Ma cestitam od sveg srca, i zelim ti urednu, skolsku trudnoci, da uzivas u narednim mjesecima!!! Moram priznati da azoo t me oduseve i daju mi nadu malo vise  :Smile:  puseeeee do nebaaaaa

----------


## little ivy

hvala romi, kiss  :Smile:

----------


## tuzna

little ivy, prekrasno!nisam znala,ali ti svakako zelim svu srecu svijeta!
ljubim

----------


## little ivy

e draga još je sve u povojima....javila bi ja  :Wink:

----------


## boss

little ivy sretno i da vam proleti sto brze vrijeme.

----------


## kameleon

Little Ivy  :Smile:  Zelim ti skolsku trudnocu!!!!
Ivy86 grlim te i zelim samo reci puno nas je ocajavalo nad dijagnozom azoo...ali svatko je nasao neki svoj put...tesko je nositi se s tim..ali idemo dalje, zar ne!?  :Kiss:

----------


## aboni76

Little Ivy   :Very Happy:  . Čestitam i želim školsku trudnoću!

----------


## little ivy

hvala cure. ljubim vas sve  :Kiss:

----------


## Malena1988

Evo i mene sa novostima. Pre neki dan smo suprug i ja bili kod dr Svetlane Vujovic koja je endokrinolog, u nadi da cemo konacno da dobijemo neku terapiju. Dr je pregledala sve suprugove rezutate (koji u inace OK) i predlozila da uradimo kod nje ponovo UZ testisa, posto na nalazu koji mi imamo samo pise da je uredan, a nigde ne pisu dimenzije testisa. Uradi ona UZ i merenje kad ono desni testis je manji, ona misli da je muz imao neku prehladu ili tako nesto u pubertetu. Bune je i hormoni LH i FSH koji su u referentnim vrednostima, ali su ipak blizi donjoj granici. I tako nam ona predlozi da odradimo slobodni testosteron (nikad ga muz nije radio, jer ga niko nije ni trazio), LH, i FSH, pa da 3 dana prima Pregnil 5000 i da cetvrti dan uradi samo slobodni testosteron. Ako dobro reaguje na tu terapiju, primace je 4 ili 6 meseci. Sve u svemu ja sam jako srecna sto je muz konacno dobio neku terapiju, posto su nas svi moguci dr slali na biopsiju, jer drugo resenje nisu imali. Mene sad zanima da li je neciji muz koristio ovu terapiju i da li je dala rezultate? Na netu sam procitala da je ovo standardna terapija koju uglavnom primaju svi azoo muskarci.... Veliki pozdrav svim trudnicama i NAMA buducim mamama!

----------


## sos15

Malena1988,

mm je primao pregyl više od četiri mjeseca prije micro tese i rezultat je bio 000 spermića i potpuni poremećaj hormona koji su ionako bili poremećeni  :Evil or Very Mad: . FSH je sa preko 20 pao na ispod 1 (ni jedno nije dobro, ali ovo je, po meni, bio šok za organizam). Najgore od svega je što su mm prije te terpaije pronašli 2 nepokretna spermića na spermiogramu i otad ništa, ni pri micro tese. Ne mora značiti da je za takve rezultate kriv pregnyl, ali s obzirom da mi je lakše da nekog okrivim, ja sam se odlučila za ovo. :durise: 
Ne bih da te obeshrabrim, možda će se javiti neko sa drugačijim iskustvom, ali nije loše da još jednom porazgovaraš s doktoricom oko te terapije. Sretno u svakom slučaju!

----------


## sos15

http://www.avaz.ba/vijesti/teme/zabr...lesnu-oplodnju

Postaviću link i na ovoj temi jer me zanima mišljenje parova koji su prošli micro tese u Sarajevu. Moram priznati da me je zabrinuo iako ovo ne znači da je stvarno došlo do greške prilikom analize, ali s obzirom da smo im bezuslovno vjerovali, ne prija mi čitati ovako nešto.

Nadam se da će biti komentara, a admin nek prebaci na drugu temu ako misli da ovdje nije mjesto.

----------


## Malena1988

Boze, strasno. Citam i ne verujem, a koliko smo se samo svi radovali sto je jedna takva klinika otvorena u nasoj blizini! Bruka i sramota.... Sos, moj muz ima dobre hormone, danas je poceo da prima Pregnyl, ima jos 2 bocke, pa radi slobodni testosteron, pa idemo kod dr sa nalazima, da vidimo kako reaguje i da li ce ona da mu da terapiju. Ja se najvise plasim toga da mu se hormoni ne poremete nacisto. Kad odemo na kontrolu razgovaracemo s njom pa cemo da vidimo sta dalje. Nadam se da ce da mi se javi jos neka zenica, ciji je muz primao Pregnil....

----------


## sos15

Pokušaj kontaktirati boss njen muž je primao menopur, a hormoni su mu bili u redu.

----------


## Malena1988

Hvala...

----------


## Argente

Kopirala sam sosin post i selila ostale na Bahceci, neka sve bude na istom mjestu: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/74291-P...=1#post2556875

----------


## tina_julija

Danas je mm isao kod urologa, i dogovaraju se da bi išao na biopsiju... Da li nam je pametno ici u postupak prije sa punkcijom ( jer spermice i tako uspijemo dobiti ) ili da pričekamo da odradi biopsiju? Naravno nisam isla sa njim na razgovor, pa imam previse pitanja na koja mi ne može odgovoriti jer se nije sjetio pitati..  :Sad:  a ja pak sutra idem na dogovor sa svojom mpo doktoricom, pa cu i nju naravno pitat... zanimaju me vasa iskustva...

----------


## vatra86

*tina_julija* zasto biopsija ako ih i ovako dobijete? nisam bas upućena u tvoju pricu pa meljem gluposti

----------


## tina_julija

ma ne meljes, vec je mislim 3-4 puta bio na punkciji, nisu smrzavali nis, svaki put nova punkcija, a zavrsio je na hitnoj zbog tih punkcija...

----------


## Malena1988

E, ovako... Ovo su rezultati hormona mm pre primanja Pregnila. 
Slobodni testosteron 8.1 (5.4-42)
FSH 10.4 (1.5-12.4)
LH 4.4 (1.7-8.6)

Tri dana je primao Pregnil 5000, i danas je po preporuci dr radio samo slobodni testosteron, videcemo kakav ce da bude kad stigne rezultat. Sta mislite vi o ovim hormonima? Svi su u referentnim vrednostima (doduse, uvek su i bili, samo sto je sada prvi put radio slobodni testosteron), ovaj slobodni je malo blizi donjoj granici.... Nzm da li ce terapija nesto da promeni... :Sad:

----------


## kameleon

> ma ne meljes, vec je mislim 3-4 puta bio na punkciji, nisu smrzavali nis, svaki put nova punkcija, a zavrsio je na hitnoj zbog tih punkcija...


mm je urolog preporucio isto biopsiju, i uzeli su mu po 5 komada tkiva sa svakog testisa...i sada kada idemo u odmrzavanje, odmrzavaju jedno po jedno tkivo...trebalo bi u jednom tkivu biti vise spermija...zato mozda biopsija, jednom ga izrezu posteno pa se onda zamrzava...i koristi u vise postupaka..

----------


## tina_julija

pa da, jednom ga recnu za moja preostala 4 postupka, što mi se mrvu bolje čini nego pikanje svaki puta, a ovako mu uzmu sve, pa nova runda nekad ako nam zatreba... samo ne znam da li da odemo prije biopsije na postupak, recimo prirodnjak ili da pricekamo biopsiju?

----------


## vatra86

*tina_julija* ajme, zar svaki put na punkciju? moram priznati da mu nije lako... ali ovo sta kaze kamelon je ipak malo razumnije

----------


## tina_julija

Da, moraju nas oboje punktirat, mislim ne bi ni ja pristala samo da se mene pika...  :Smile:  salu na stranu, pokusavamo bar njemu olaksat, ali veli doktorica da kod nase drage azoo bolje je punktirat jer se kao ipak stvaraju... Moramo sve te informacije probavit i doobro razmislit o njima...

----------


## lady555

evo da se javim poslje duzeg vremena, muzic ide na biopsiju u srijedu na Rebro, vec nas je uhvatila nervoza nadamo se da ce sve proci kako treba, ako je jos neciji muz radio biopsiju na Rebru neka javi kako je bilo... :Cekam:

----------


## kameleon

Lady555 mm je bio na biopsiji na rebru, proslo je dobro,ali je ipak tjedan dana lezao doma,za dva tjedna bio ko novi, ali su mu smetale gaćice.. izvadili su mu po 5 komada tkiva sa svakog testisa, i  sad cemo odmrzavati jedno po jedno tkivo za postupak. Sretno!!

----------


## Malena1988

Posle tri dana primanja Pregnila slobodni testosteron skocio na 34,5. To je dobra reakcija,jel da?

----------


## lady555

Kameleon mozes mi reci koliko je trebalo da saznate reultate i konci jesu razgradivi ili mora ici na vadjenje,hvala!!!

----------


## Sania

Cure,
Da se osvrnem na temu 'biopsija-punkcija'.
Koliko ja znam biopsija je zadnja opcija. MM je radio punkcije (neuspješno) i biopsiju.
Punkcije su mali zahvati (doduše malo neugodni), ali ništa naspram onog što vi cure prolazite. Biopsija je rezanje tkiva testisa (u Mariboru pod općom anastezijom). Operacija traje cca. jedan sat. Oporavak duži od tjedna...
Ne vidim smisao biopsiji ako se u punkciji dobiju spermiji.
Trebalo bi provjeriti s doktorom, ali vjerujem da se spermiji iz punkcije mogu zamrznuti kao i tkivo dobiveno biopsijom. Tako bi se mogla izbjeći česta punktiranja.

----------


## alma_itd

Kod MM je prvo radjena biopsija,pa kad su nadjeni speriji onda je slijedeca bila punkcija. Spermiji dobiveni punkcijom su zamrznuti i koristili smo ih u predhodnim postupcima. Imamo ih jos (neznam koliko),ali nam redovno stize racun iz bolnice gdje ih cuvaju(Belgija).

----------


## tina_julija

> Cure,
> Da se osvrnem na temu 'biopsija-punkcija'.
> Koliko ja znam biopsija je zadnja opcija. MM je radio punkcije (neuspješno) i biopsiju.
> Punkcije su mali zahvati (doduše malo neugodni), ali ništa naspram onog što vi cure prolazite. Biopsija je rezanje tkiva testisa (u Mariboru pod općom anastezijom). Operacija traje cca. jedan sat. Oporavak duži od tjedna...
> Ne vidim smisao biopsiji ako se u punkciji dobiju spermiji.
> Trebalo bi provjeriti s doktorom, ali vjerujem da se spermiji iz punkcije mogu zamrznuti kao i tkivo dobiveno biopsijom. Tako bi se mogla izbjeći česta punktiranja.


dobili smo informaciju od dr urologa na hitnoj da se punkcija smije raditi eventualno 2 puta u zivotu, a ne za svaki postupak, mpo doktorica mi govori da svaki puta treba punktirati i da nema zamrzavanja jer kao nisu dobri, i sta raditi u takvoj situaciji?? osobno nije mi drago što ga gledam kako mu na zivo sve rade bez ikakvih lijekova (makar i meni sve na zivo rade ) i da mi za par mjeseci na kaucu lezi i ne moze doci do zraka jer mu je previse puta punktirano.. svaki doktor svoje misljenje... pokusavamo si olaksat na sve nacine...

----------


## sos15

Lady555, 

sretno sutra! Drzimo fige za tvog muza, da biopsija
 prodje sa sto manje boli i sa sto vise plivaca  :Smile: !

----------


## Sania

Tina Julija,
znam kako ti je (vjeruj mi).
Moraš se konzultirati s doktorom.
Neka ti odgovori na pitanje:
Zašto biopsija sa zamrzavanjem, a ne punkcija sa zamrzavanjem?
Zamrznuti spermiji su lošiji od 'friških', ali će se izbjeći pusta punktiranja. Ionako u našim situacijama je najveći faktor Bog (sreća).
Vjeruj mi da je velika razlika u biopsiji i punkciji, ako želiš supruga poštediti muke. Biopsija se nebi smjela raditi više od dva put, a ne punkcija. Žalosno je što se doktori vrlo malo bave azospermijom i znaju malo...

----------


## tina_julija

Zalosno je sto se jako slabo bave s nasim izazovom, a pogotovo sto daju informacije na kapaljku... I onda smo mi te "krive" sto citamo istrazujemo, i sto pitamo prava pitanja...  :Sad:

----------


## lady555

evo samo da javim, muzu je radjena biopsija jucer nadam se da ce danas kuci, operacija je proslo dobro, a rezultate cemo znati za 2 tjedna...

----------


## Malena1988

Lady,drzim palceve!

----------


## kameleon

Mi smo odledili prvo tkivo i biologica našla 4 spermija, sva 4 nepokretna.  :Shock:  
Uspjela oploditi 4js, a treći dan vratili 2 embrija  :Smile: , ostala 2 odustala...
kaže da nije htjela odlediti slijedeće tkivo, iako ne znam zašto, ako sam već imala 4 zrele js
kaže da je 5 sati tražila ta 4 spermija, mislim da joj se nije dalo odleđivati dalje...
sretna sam jer smo dobili i 2 embrija, ali sam prvi dan bila malo u šoku...
mislila sam da će u tkivu biti više spermija, više pokretnih itd..
Beta 13.2.  :štrika:

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Kameleon, nama je nas urolog rekao da su svi spermiji nepokretni odmah nakon TESE.  Verujem da je ista stvar i kod odledjivanjem tkiva.
Mozda da su ih ostavili napolju 24 sata, da bi poceli da mrdaju.
Cim je doslo do oplodnje jajnih celija dobro je, znaci nisu bili u potpunosti mrtvi  :Wink: 
Drzim ti fige!  :Wink: 
Nadam se da ces nas ohrabriti sve ovde!

----------


## vesnam

Evo nas posle 5 meseci terapije. Danas mi je stigao nalaz hormona, ako se neko razume, neka mi malo pripomogne, na netu i nema nešto puno za pročitati kada su muškarci u pitanju. Spermogram je naravno sa nulama, a od hormona nismo radili FSH i Lh, samo free testosteron i on je sada 8, a vrednosti su od 2.6-9.8. Ultrasenzitivni TSH je 3.790 (ref. vr 0.400), FT4 je 11.5 (ref.vr. 11.5-22.7), i još smo radili neka antitela TG i ANTI TPO i to nam je ok, u tim nekim graničnim vrednostima.
Videćemo šta će doktorica reći za par dana.

Inače ukratko da odgovorim na temu, dijagnoza je azoospermia, znači sve same nule. FSH prvi put bio povišen, posle malo ispod gornje granice. Od terapije koristili pregnil inekcije 3000ij 2 puta nedeljno. I još ustanovljena hiperinsulinemija, u svrhu regulisanja prepisan je glukophage 2 puta dnevno.
Punkcija rađena pre bilo kakve terapije, ništa nismo našli, sad idemo dalje. Još par meseci verovatno sa nekim terapijama pa ćemo na micro tese.
Toliko, poljubac za saborke i saborce  :Kiss:

----------


## lady555

kameleon sve najbolje zelim nadam se ce biti sve kako tre  :Wink:  


> Mi smo odledili prvo tkivo i biologica našla 4 spermija, sva 4 nepokretna.  
> Uspjela oploditi 4js, a treći dan vratili 2 embrija , ostala 2 odustala...
> kaže da nije htjela odlediti slijedeće tkivo, iako ne znam zašto, ako sam već imala 4 zrele js
> kaže da je 5 sati tražila ta 4 spermija, mislim da joj se nije dalo odleđivati dalje...
> sretna sam jer smo dobili i 2 embrija, ali sam prvi dan bila malo u šoku...
> mislila sam da će u tkivu biti više spermija, više pokretnih itd..
> Beta 13.2.

----------


## boss

e da se pohvalimo da smo 29 .1. 2014 se rodili . i da smo pravi momci i danas smo dosli svojoj kuci . imamo 1,7kg i 3 kg .
tako da nasa borba sa azoospermijom je zavrsena .
moji mali momci vam drze fige da i vi zavrsite ovako kao mi sa ovom borbom.

----------


## sos15

Boss 
 Cestitam od srca! Bas am se pitala sta je s tobom. lijepo je cuti da je neko pobijedio azoo i to Sa dva razlike  :Smile: ! Momcima saljem poljubce,kao i ponosnim roditeljima. Sad uzivajte! Javi nam se ponekad da znamo kako momci napreduju. Je li drugi djecak izasao kuci? Nadam se da je ipak 
greska u kucanju, da je 2,7 kg.

----------


## boss

nije greska ima samo 1,7 kg i sa mnom je kuci mama  hrani svog palcica kojeg je juce iz inkubatora izvadila. sta   ces tako je kad ima iskusnu mamu koja je radila sa tim malim palcicima pa nema potrebe da bude u bolnici .

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Boss-ice, bas bas bas si me obradovala.
Cestitke sretnim roditeljima.
Da su zivi i zdravi vasi momci.

----------


## sos15

Iako nije greska, znaci da je dobro, cim su ga pustili kuci, a gdje bi mu i bilo bolje nego u njegovom kreveticu okruzen najblizima. Cuvajte se, mazite i pazite.

----------


## aboni76

Boss čestitam, da su živi, zdravi i sretni zajedno sa svojim ponosnim roditeljima!

----------


## tin

boss čestitam od srca  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Boss, prekrasne vijesti! Bravo malenim deckicima, a i mami i tati velike puse! Sad napokon uzivajte svi skupa <3

----------


## Inesz

Boss čestitam!  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## DanijelaDanči

> e da se pohvalimo da smo 29 .1. 2014 se rodili . i da smo pravi momci i danas smo dosli svojoj kuci . imamo 1,7kg i 3 kg .
> tako da nasa borba sa azoospermijom je zavrsena .
> moji mali momci vam drze fige da i vi zavrsite ovako kao mi sa ovom borbom.


Čestitam od srca!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  
Dugo nisam bila na ovoj temi, ali sjećam te se još od prije 2-3 godine kad sam i ja tu bila aktivna i baš sam sretna da moje suborke rješavaju problem azoospermije. 
Sretno i uživaj u majčinstvu!

----------


## lucija85

Sve cestitke za Boss, da decaci budu zdravi i snazni....

----------


## postoji nada

:Klap: , predivna vijest Boss uzivajte sa svojim deckima ti i muzic.

pozdrav svima borci moji i sretno

----------


## Malena1988

Samo da javim da smo bili kod dr na kontrolu, ona je prezadovoljna rezultatima Pregnil testa, tako da je moj muz krenuo sa terapijom Pregnil 3000, 2 x nedeljno, 4 meseca. Valjda ce terapija da da neke rezultate!  :fige:

----------


## Natasa73

Eeeeeeee moja malena!!!
Pa gdje si ti!!!!
Dugo vremena sam se pitala sta je sa tobom_
Kako ste vas dvoje, sta ima novo?

Obzirom da se dugo nismo cule, puno toga se izdesavalo......
Razveli smo se muz i ja...nismo vise mogli.Tako je odlucio.
Izgleda da je godinama trpio neke stvari a ja mislila da je jaci i da je prebolio svoj nedostatak.

Ja sam jedva prezivjela razvod.
U medjuvremenu sam usla u drugu vezu.
Iz te veze imam sina Petra koji je pravi andjeo!!! :Heart: 
Bog me pogledao.
Petar ima 17 mjeseci.

Pisi mi na email, jer ovamo rijedje svracam...
Napatila sam se kao Hristos dok sam sve dogadjaje prezivjela, i tuzne a i srecne..

Dobro sam, radim, moji cuvaju Petra.
Puno pozdrava i javi se obavezno. :Smile:  :Heart:

----------


## mammasita

a sto mu je s kariogramom?

----------


## Malena1988

Mammasita, ako se tvoje pitanje odnosilo na nas  :Smile:  mom muzu su svi rezultati dobri, i kariotip i mikrodelecija i sve ostalo....

----------


## mammasita

da,da,odnosilo se na vas :Smile:

----------


## little ivy

mammasita,isprazni inbox...  :Smile: 

boss cestitke od srca!

----------


## mammasita

jesam!  :Smile:

----------


## little ivy

drage moje suborke,sretan vam dan žena  :Smile:

----------


## lucija85

Uradili punkciju... Nista nisu nasli!  :Sad: ((
Sada sledi terapija pa biopsija... Vise srece drugi put!

----------


## little ivy

lucija...žao mi je,držite se.

----------


## sos15

Ajme, Lucija, znam kako se osjećate, zaista mi je žao! :Love: 

Ipak, nije sve gotovo, čeka vas biopsija i sad sve nade treba usmjeriti u tom pravcu. 

Nadam se da ćeš nam poslije biopsije javiti radosne vijesti!

----------


## lucija85

I mi se nadamo... Znali smo da su minimalne sanse sa punkcijom, ali negde duboko je postojala nada!  Idemo dalje... Samo kao da nas je ovo vratilo u realnost, bas smo potonuli oboje! Bas boli ova neplodnost!!

----------


## Malena1988

Lucija, samo hrabro i glavu gore!

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Lucija, koju će terapiju koristiti TM prije biopsije? I moj je savjet, nemojte raditi biopsiju samo u dijagnostičke svrhe jer ako nešto i nađu, sve će propasti. Obavezno tražite zamrzavanje materijala. I sretno!

----------


## lucija85

Nisu nam jos propisali terapiju, za koji dan ce... Natavno da cemo da zamrznemo, nadamo se najboljem

----------


## Sania

Lucija,
Na žalost taj proces morate proći.
Ja vjerujem da će na biopsiji biti spermija. Radite biopsiju u klinici u kojoj mislite ići na postupak oplodnje.
Mi smo u postupku, pa što bude.

----------


## Luli

Lucija, žao mi je, znam da je teško, ali nade još ima. 

Mi smo bili na micro tesi u klinici Bahceci u Sarajevu kojom su našli spermije. Imamo zaleđeni materijal. Ali evo klinika je zatvorena, kad će ponovno početi sa radom ne znam. Svako malo nam daju druge informacije o početku rada a najnovije su da neće sigurno počet sa radom još mjesec dana a da ni tada ne mogu garantirat da će počet sa radom sa pacijentima. 

Tako da mi se sve čini da smo nakon svega nažalost ponovno na početku borbe i da ponovno iz početka moramo tražit kliniku za biopsiju i zavisno od uspješnosti biopsije daljni postupak.

----------


## lady555

drage forumasice dugo nisam nista pisala samo sam citala vase postove, moj muz ima azoospermiju i radio je biopsiju 30.1. u Zg na Rebru, nalaz je trebao biti gotov nakon 2 tjedna, ali mi smo bili te srece da smo nalaz cekali skoro 2 mjeseca, ne znam ni sama kako smo prezivjeli te dane i jucer su nam javili da u prikupljenom tkivu ima zivih spermija :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  jos uvijek smo u soku i sada moramo vidjeti sta cemo dalje i kako cemo dalje,,, Ipak ima nade za nas koji se borimo sa ovakom dijagnozom!!! :Kiss:

----------


## mammasita

Bravo Lady,bit ce sve ok :Smile: )))

----------


## sos15

lady555,

prvu bitku ste dobili, čestitam ti od srca. Nadam se da će slijedeća završiti, za početak trocifrenom betom, a devet mejseci nakon toga bar jednom bebicom. :Very Happy:

----------


## lucija85

Potpisujem sos15!!! Napred lady do trocifrene bete, i najmanje jedne bebe!  :Smile:

----------


## kameleon

lady555  :Very Happy:  sretno! imate plan za dalje? koja klinika?
lucija85 žao mi je, koliko traje terapija? Nadam se da ćete biopsijom dobiti bolje rezultate!
ako netko nije vidio  http://forum.roda.hr/threads/84352-Z...ost-22-03-2014 
ide li itko od azoo suboraca? DanijelaDanči?

----------


## lady555

hvala vam puno, nadam se da od sada biti sve pozitivno samo, kameleon idemo dalje u kbc Petrova, trenutno je doktor na godisnjem pa moramo cekati da se vrati na posao da bi mogli vidjeti kada i kako bi mogli u daljni postupak...

----------


## lucija85

Strasno sta nam se dogadja... Dr urolog nam je trazio da uradimo jos jednom hormone i tumor markere... Danas stigli rezultati, kad ono tumor marker AFP ( cije su granice 0-7) njemu iznosi 351! Ujutru idemo na ultrazvuk i ct... Uzas... On pije spermhope vec tri meseca i nadamo se da je od njega, molim Boga da je od toga... Dr kaze da moze biti povisen od lekova....

----------


## aboni76

Lucija nadam se da će sutra nalazi biti dobri. Sretno 

lady555 sretno i da ubrzo budeš azoo trudnica  :Smile:

----------


## MARINA25

Sretno Boss!!!   :Smile: )  I mi uzivam sa svoje dvije srećice!!!

----------


## mammasita

> Strasno sta nam se dogadja... Dr urolog nam je trazio da uradimo jos jednom hormone i tumor markere... Danas stigli rezultati, kad ono tumor marker AFP ( cije su granice 0-7) njemu iznosi 351! Ujutru idemo na ultrazvuk i ct... Uzas... On pije spermhope vec tri meseca i nadamo se da je od njega, molim Boga da je od toga... Dr kaze da moze biti povisen od lekova....


 Je li sve ok?

----------


## Luli

Lucija,drzite se.Nadam se da ce nalazi biti dobri.

----------


## lucija85

Uradili smo ct  i sve je ok! Odahnuli smo... Izgleda da je sve od sperhope tableta!! Vadimo krv za koji dan da proverimo tumor marker da li se smanjuje, a spermhope smo batalili!

----------


## Argente

lucija85, huh, dobro je...evo baš je aktualna druga tema forum.roda.hr/threads/83657-Prirodna-medicina-i-MPO-što-možemo-sami-učiniti?
Možeš li tamo napisati vaše iskustvo sa spermhopeom? I napisati što je to po sastavu? Hvala!

----------


## lady555

lucija85, drago mi je da sto je sve ok, samo se drzite zajedno  i biti ce to kako treba, 
abony76 hvala, nadam se da cu se uskoro obradovati malim bebicama..

----------


## sos15

Lucija,

znam da su vas nalazi pogodili, i drago mi je da je sada sve ok, ali mi nije jasno na osnovu čega je doktor utvrdio da su  markeri povišeni zbog sperm hope tableta? MM ih je takođe pio 6 mjeseci, ali koliko sam pročitala to su biljni dodaci, ne bi trebali proizvoditi takve nus pojave. Je li tm radio nalaze krvi prije početka terapije sperm hope? Doktor Abuelhija nam je tražio da napravimo nalaze krvi i pošaljemo mu prije nego smo naručili sperm hope.

Baš si me prepala, jer ih je pio i mm, a ima još forumašica čiji su muževi pili sperm hope.

----------


## lucija85

Radio je analizu krvi pre spermhope-a, ali nije radio tumor markere... On vec tri meseca pije seprmhope i nije imao nikakve nus pojave, ali sada kada smo ponovo uradili test krvi, hormone i ostalo, stvari nisu krenule na bolje... Fsh je ostao isti, testasteron se spustio ispod granice... A taj marker je pokazatelj i ostecenja jetre, kada se jetra bori sa nekim otrovima, obnavlja svoje celije. Uradili smo skener abdomena, male karlice i grudnog kosa i sve je ok. Samo je jetra povecana.. Sada je prestao sa tretmanom spermhopa pa cemo vaditi krv za nedelju dana da vidimo da li se taj marker spustio... Jer sa toliko visokim 351, a ref 1-7, da tumor bi se mnogo prosirio... Javicu vrednosti Afp posle analize krvi

----------


## sos15

Jeste li prije toga radili jetrene probe? Kod mm je AST i Alt bio uvećan i prije sperm hope, a i nakon toga, ali doktori su rekli da to nije strašno (mada su vrijednosti bile duplo više od referentnih), niko ga nije poslao da radi te markere. Čini mi se da ću ja to potražiti da odradi na svoju ruku. Žalosno je da mi moramo biti doktori.

----------


## lucija85

Jako zalosno...bas tako! Jeste radio je analizu jetrenih enzima, bili su uvecani pre spermhope-a, isao je i na ultrazvuk i sve je bilo ok! Malo je regulisao ishranu i oko nedelju dana posle vratili su se u normalu i alt i ast. A sada ne znam koliki su, nismo vadili samo tumor markere i hormone! A tumor markere smo radili jer je on pre 10 god imao tumor testisa...

----------


## inna28

Bok svima :Smile: 

Nisam dugo bila na forumu....ova ideja da azoospermia bude posebna tema je odlicna.Kao sto vidite iz mog potpisa i mi se borimo s istim problemom već 7 godina. . Nakon  pauze od dvije godine  sad krećemo. Bili smo u Pragu na konzultacijama i dr. nam je dao nadu. Trenutno čekamo termin za MESA/TESE...VIDJET ĆEMO .Eto,ukratko :Smile: 
Kao što sam napisala,drago mi je što što je azoo na jednom mjestu i što si barem malo  savjetima i potporama možemo olakšati ovu borbu.
Sretno svima :Smile:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Pozdrav svima!  :Smile: 
nije me dugo bilo... čestitam boss, little ivy na <3, lady za plivače  :Klap:  
nama se sve oteglo, još nismo obavili konzultacije za TESE, mm stalno po terenima.. planiram nas naručiti sredinom 5.mj pa kako bilo, morat ćemo se izorganizirati..
jučer je bilo godinu dana od neuspješne punkcije, malo smo se prisjećali....  :Sad:

----------


## lady555

danas smo bili na razgovoru kod dr. V. u Petrovoj, trebali bi u postupak krenuti u 5 ili 6 mj. sada trebam uraditi osnovne pretrage hormona, papa test i briseve. Zanima me da li netko zna  lijekovi se uzimaju u Petrovoj ili moze se uzeti u apoteci ili tako nesto, nadam se da nije toliko glupo pitanje :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## kameleon

lady555 lijekove preuzimaš na petrovoj ako si preko hzzo-a, ako plaćaš onda ne znam..
kada dođeš sa nalazima reći će ti dr koji protokol(stimulacija) i kada preuzimaš lijekove..

----------


## tracaknade

> E, ovako... Ovo su rezultati hormona mm pre primanja Pregnila. 
> Slobodni testosteron 8.1 (5.4-42)
> FSH 10.4 (1.5-12.4)
> LH 4.4 (1.7-8.6)
> 
> Tri dana je primao Pregnil 5000, i danas je po preporuci dr radio samo slobodni testosteron, videcemo kakav ce da bude kad stigne rezultat. Sta mislite vi o ovim hormonima? Svi su u referentnim vrednostima (doduse, uvek su i bili, samo sto je sada prvi put radio slobodni testosteron), ovaj slobodni je malo blizi donjoj granici.... Nzm da li ce terapija nesto da promeni...


I mi smo u slicnoj situaciji. Danas smo radili analize posle cetveromjesecne terapije Pregnylom. Dr Vujovic je napisala da MM uradi nalaz spermograma i Free test. Pored toga, smo uradili i FSh i LH. Plivaca nema a FSH i LH su nenormalno niski, ispod 0,1

----------


## Malena1988

Tacak nade, moj muz je dobro odreagovao na terapiju, slobodni testosteron mu je 4 puta bio veci. Prima terapiju vec mesec dana, treba da je prima do kraja juna. Bas ti hvala za informacije, mene je bas zanimalo da li je Pregnil necijem muzu poremetio hormone.

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> Tacak nade, moj muz je dobro odreagovao na terapiju, slobodni testosteron mu je 4 puta bio veci. Prima terapiju vec mesec dana, treba da je prima do kraja juna. Bas ti hvala za informacije, mene je bas zanimalo da li je Pregnil necijem muzu poremetio hormone.


Moj muz je koristio HCG sto je fakticki isto kao Pregnyl. Testosteron mu je bio mnogo visociji nego inace, ali na zalost rezultati Micro Tese su bili losiji nego prvi put kad je imao. Ne mora da znaci da su rezultati bili losiji zbog hormonske terapije, a mozda i jesu.  :Sad: 
Moj muz inace ima visok FSH, tako da ... mozda tvoj ima sasvim drugu dijagnozu.


Inace, krajem meseca ja ponovo u postupak.
 :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## sos15

zasto_bas_mi,

nisi se dugo javljala, drago mi je da ste odlučili ponovo pokušati.

Je li imate zaleđenog materijala ili će dragi ponovo na micro tese?

Sretno mila, i javljaj nam novosti, a mi ćemo ti svi držati  :fige:

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> zasto_bas_mi,
> 
> nisi se dugo javljala, drago mi je da ste odlučili ponovo pokušati.
> 
> Je li imate zaleđenog materijala ili će dragi ponovo na micro tese?
> 
> Sretno mila, i javljaj nam novosti, a mi ćemo ti svi držati


Hvala ti SOS.
Imamo 3 zaledjena uzorka, a da li ima ista u njima i da li ce ista preziveti, to niko ne zna. Idemo na rizik  :Sad:

----------


## tracaknade

Stigao je i rezultat free testosterona i oko cetiri puta je veci nego sto je bio - oko 18. Cekamo pregled...

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Ima li zivih ovde, niko se ne javlja?? Ima li kakvih zbivanja? Ja od 27og pocinjem sa novom stimulacijom.
Prosle nedelje sam radila biopsiju materice. Navodno to povecava sanse implementacije.
Sinoc sam saznala da ce mo od 2015 imati pravo na jedan IVF o trosku drzave, pa mi je i to malo ohrabrujuce. Nekako kontam sto vise pokusaja, vise sanse za uspeh ... sta znam...
Tracaknade jeste li dobili rezultate???

----------


## Sania

Pozdrav svima,
ja sa stimulacijom počinjem 5. svibnja.
"Zašto baš mi" što si to saznala novo o financiranju od države? Financiraju li što van države? Mislila sam da će se neke stvari promijeniti od ulaska u EU ali...nikako na zelenu granu.

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> Pozdrav svima,
> ja sa stimulacijom počinjem 5. svibnja.
> "Zašto baš mi" što si to saznala novo o financiranju od države? Financiraju li što van države? Mislila sam da će se neke stvari promijeniti od ulaska u EU ali...nikako na zelenu granu.



A ja sam u Kanadi  :Laughing: 
Sorry  :Smile: 
Je li ti ovo prvi IVF?
Kakav ce ti biti protokol???

----------


## Sania

> A ja sam u Kanadi 
> Sorry 
> Je li ti ovo prvi IVF?
> Kakav ce ti biti protokol???


Da prvi. Protokol? Sve ću saznati 5.
Prvi gonal ide 5. Javiti ću se.

----------


## aboni76

Cure sretno, nadam se slijedeći mjesec lijepim vijestima na ovoj temi  :fige:

----------


## kameleon

zašto baš mi  :fige:  za dobitni postupak!
kako je prošla biopsija? 
ja čekam 9 mjesec za novu stimulaciju..i čekam imunološke nalaze..  :Cekam:

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> zašto baš mi  za dobitni postupak!
> kako je prošla biopsija? 
> ja čekam 9 mjesec za novu stimulaciju..i čekam imunološke nalaze..


Hvala cure.
Kameleon, biopsija nije uopste bila strasna. Samo mrvu me zabolila. Vise sam se prepala, ali u sustini nije bila nista gora od histeroskopije (ono kad ulaze sa kamerom dole). Hoces je i ti isto raditi?

----------


## kameleon

zašto baš mi i mene čeka ta biopsija endometrija, zato i pitam...
dr mi je rekao da nije strašno, ali čula sam već svakakva iskustva..
vjerovatno ovisi od doktora do doktora...politike bolnice...jesu ti dali kakvu anesteziju?
kraj 5 mj idem na konzultacije s nalazima, pa ćemo vidjeti, probati ću dobiti šta bolji protokol, prošli put sam krenula sa 300 puregona ali samo 3 dana,onda po 150..koliko si ono ti dobivala puregona?sjećam se da smo imale sličan protokol,samo je tvoj bio puno jači..čitaj...više jajnih stanica..
lady555 kada vi krećete u postupak?

----------


## lady555

kameleon trebali smo u 5 mj. ali sada lijecim bakteriju sto su mi nasli u cervikalnom brisu, tako da nema nista sigurno do 6 mj...

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> zašto baš mi i mene čeka ta biopsija endometrija, zato i pitam...
> dr mi je rekao da nije strašno, ali čula sam već svakakva iskustva..
> vjerovatno ovisi od doktora do doktora...politike bolnice...jesu ti dali kakvu anesteziju?
> kraj 5 mj idem na konzultacije s nalazima, pa ćemo vidjeti, probati ću dobiti šta bolji protokol, prošli put sam krenula sa 300 puregona ali samo 3 dana,onda po 150..koliko si ono ti dobivala puregona?sjećam se da smo imale sličan protokol,samo je tvoj bio puno jači..čitaj...više jajnih stanica..
> lady555 kada vi krećete u postupak?


Nisam dobila nikakvu anesteziju kad su mi radili biopsiju. Pocela sam sinoc sa konjskom dozom od 300 Gonal F i 75 Menopur-a. Ja nekako sporo reagujem na ove hormone, mislim da je zato odlucila da pocne sa vecom dozom.  Prosli put je bilo samo 225 Gonal F na pocetku, pa posle 300.

----------


## vesnam

Mi smo konačno krenuli sa pripremama za postupak, odlučili se za Prag, pa bi mi trebala neka iskustva. odgovorili su mi da rade mesa postupak, ne znam da li je to isto što i micro tesa
Ivy čestitam, nadam se da će i ostale žene da krenu istim putem  :Kiss:

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> Mi smo konačno krenuli sa pripremama za postupak, odlučili se za Prag, pa bi mi trebala neka iskustva. odgovorili su mi da rade mesa postupak, ne znam da li je to isto što i micro tesa
> Ivy čestitam, nadam se da će i ostale žene da krenu istim putem


Cao Vesna,
Mesa postupak nije isto sto i Micro Tese. Mesa se koristi za obstruktivnu azospermiju. Iglom se izvlace spermatozoidi i mnogo je bezbolnije od Micro Tese.

----------


## vesnam

> Cao Vesna,
> Mesa postupak nije isto sto i Micro Tese. Mesa se koristi za obstruktivnu azospermiju. Iglom se izvlace spermatozoidi i mnogo je bezbolnije od Micro Tese.


Hvala draga, valjda će nešto naći i tako, sva sam nešto optimistična

----------


## postoji nada

zasto_bas_mi  :fige:  ,od srca  sretno,puno  :Love: 

svi ostali borci, drzite se i borite  :Smile:

----------


## Luli

Draga zasto bas mi,vidim da si krenila.Puno,puno srece ti zelim.
Cekamo vijesti sa nestrpljenjem.

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Cao cure, hvala vam beskrajno na podrsci.
Punkcija je bila danas. Izvadili su mi 12 jaja,a samo 8 je bilo zrelih.
Srecom pronasili su 8 ZRELIH spermica u uradili ICSCI.  Sada ce mo da vidimo kako ce se razvijati.
Ostatak tkiva su ponovo zaledili. Embriolog je rekao da predpostavlja da svo tkivo iz desnog testisa ima zrelih spermica.  Znaci ponovo ostajemo na 3 zaledjena uzorka, pa sta nam Bog da za buducnost.
Malo sam razocarana zato sto mi je doza stimulacije bila mnogo jaka. Samo 7 dana sam bila na inekcijama, pa se bojim da mozda zbog toga nisu sva jaja sazrela, ali sta je tu je.  Drzimo ovim mocima/curama fige  :Wink: 
 :fige:

----------


## mravak

sretnooo ! da za 2 tjedna skačemo od srece zbog vas !

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Vracen jedan od 11 celija A1 3ci dan. Ostali se prestali razvijati.

----------


## lucija85

Jedan, ali vredan! Drzi se... Raduj se, misli samo o lepim stvarima, mastaj... Uspecete ovaj put!

----------


## boss

zasto bas mi drzimo fige da bas taj jedan bude dobitni.

----------


## little ivy

zasto bas mi....sretno do neba  :fige:

----------


## sos15

zasto_bas_mi,

Sretno do neba! Čekam vijesti i držim fige!

----------


## tuzna

hej,hej!
ja odavno ne pisah na ovom forumu.malo sam se izolirala,jer mi je dojadilo godinama udarati glavom o zid. bukvalno!

a sad nesto mislim kako je nama microtese zadnja nada i kako ne zelim jednostavno da to ne uradim ,pa makar nakon toga stavila tacku na svu pricu.

nego,generalno, gdje je najbolje micro raditi?
nekad je u igri bila Belgija,ali pakleno skupa,pa Istanbul isto tako poprilicno skup i sad se pojavilo Sarajevo,nama najblize,meni pogotov jer sam iz BiH,ali nesto ne znam da je neki utisak ostavljen...
mi smo bili na nekim konsultacijama i nismo bas odusevljeni,oderali su nas za 5 min razgovora.
sta velite?ja ne bih zalila novce jer zelim da taj pokusaj bude najbolje sto si mogu priustiti.

----------


## lucija85

Tuzna pravu si odluku donela! I mene zanima gde uraditi microtese, gde je najbolje?? Cena me ne zanima... Boljim se losih doktora, sada za posledicu loseg iskustva imam problem sa m da nece dalje kod dr i da hoce da odustane... U ocaju sam...

----------


## postoji nada

zasto_bas_mi, u mislima stobom,ocekujem najljepse vijesti

tuzna:,odluku si sami morate donjet,naravno ovisi i o financijama, ja osobno u Bahceci nebih,nakon svega sto smo vidjeli i dozivjeli u Sarajevu,vise se nebih odlucila ni za njihovu kliniku u Istanbulu,s obzirom da radi isti doktor i princip rada je manje vise isti, ipak ogradujem se to je moje misljenje,na vama je da odlucite.Sretno i vama i svim ostalim borcima

----------


## tuzna

ma,da i moje misljenje o njima je bilo mnogo bolje prije nego danas,iskreno.
dok nisu bili u sa, citala sam o njima sve najbolje,nekako su dojam pokvarili kad su u sarajevu otvorili kliniku.
ah,sad,sta dalje?ako to nije Bahceci,ko jeste? samo Belgija izgleda ostaje kao varijanta?

 :Sad:

----------


## mravak

*zasto_bas_mi*  i  ja ,ocekujem najljepse vijesti...... :Smile:

----------


## postoji nada

tuzna., po meni Belgija ili Kanada ,gdje je nasa zasto_bas_mi, evo njima je krenulo hvala Bogu ,dvije uspjesne micro-tese i plivaci.,nek me ispravi ak sam sto krivo napisala zasto_bas_mi., dobro razmislite,raspitajte se i sretno od srca. Drago mi je da si se konacno javila i to sa planovima. :Smile:

----------


## Sania

Znam da je micro tese preciznija, ali zašto ne provati tese. Ja sam se premišljala oko Bahceci i MB.
Na kraju je odluka pala na MB (tese-klasična biopsija) i spermiji su pronađeni. A dijagnoza MM nije mogla biti lošija, a o prognozi dr da ne govorim.

----------


## Sania

Oprosti Tužna, sad sam vidjela da ste to prošli. Napisala si detaljan post o tome... 
Da, obavezno napravite micro.
Pravac Belgija...
Da budete čisti prema svojoj savjesti. Sretno.

----------


## alma_itd

I ja preporucujem Belgiju

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Cure hvala vam do neba na podrsci. Moj muz je imao 3 operacije. Prvo TESE pa onda Micro. Kad je radio TESE nisu mu nista nasli. Ako hocete ja mogu da pitam naseg urologa da li zna ko je najbolji specijalista u Evropi. Tih ljudi je toliko malo da mislim da se svi znaju izmedju sebe. U Kanadi ih ima samo 6 I ovaj nas doktor ih je sve trenirao. Jeste vazno naci dobrog urologa, ali bez  Bozije volje nista.... eto neko je srecan pa putem Tese potrefe bas mesto na kojem su plivaci. Mi nismo bili te srece. Borba I dalje traje.

----------


## postoji nada

zasto_bas_mi, to si divno rekla bez Bozje volje i pomoci nista.Jedva cekam da nam javis najljepse vijesti. :Love: 

alma_itd, kakav ljepotan,predivan je i vec je frajer pravi  :Heart:

----------


## alma_itd

Hvala :Embarassed:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Zora dubrovačka

> hej,hej!
> ja odavno ne pisah na ovom forumu.malo sam se izolirala,jer mi je dojadilo godinama udarati glavom o zid. bukvalno!
> 
> a sad nesto mislim kako je nama microtese zadnja nada i kako ne zelim jednostavno da to ne uradim ,pa makar nakon toga stavila tacku na svu pricu.
> 
> nego,generalno, gdje je najbolje micro raditi?
> nekad je u igri bila Belgija,ali pakleno skupa,pa Istanbul isto tako poprilicno skup i sad se pojavilo Sarajevo,nama najblize,meni pogotov jer sam iz BiH,ali nesto ne znam da je neki utisak ostavljen...
> mi smo bili na nekim konsultacijama i nismo bas odusevljeni,oderali su nas za 5 min razgovora.
> sta velite?ja ne bih zalila novce jer zelim da taj pokusaj bude najbolje sto si mogu priustiti.


Samo da pitam nešto u vezi s ovim. Radi li se uopće micro tese u Pragu ili u Mariboru/Postojni?

----------


## Sania

U Mariboru se micro ne radi.

----------


## tuzna

> ...Ako hocete ja mogu da pitam naseg urologa da li zna ko je najbolji specijalista u Evropi. Tih ljudi je toliko malo da mislim da se svi znaju izmedju sebe. U Kanadi ih ima samo 6 I ovaj nas doktor ih je sve trenirao. Jeste vazno naci dobrog urologa, ali bez  Bozije volje nista.... eto neko je srecan pa putem Tese potrefe bas mesto na kojem su plivaci. Mi nismo bili te srece. Borba I dalje traje.


evo ja te molim u svoje ime,a vjerujem i u ime svih cura ovdje, da pitas svog dr koga bi u Evropi preporucio.
hvala ti odmah!
i,da,zelim ti svu srecu svijeta(pratim ja sve,ne brinite   :Wink:  )

koliko ja znam, a prije cca godinu dana bila sam mnogo aktivna oko citanja gdje raditi microTESE, Belgija je u Evropi ,pored Istanbula,bila najpoznatija za raditi microTESE.
Bahceci je meni toliko dojam pokvario da definitivno otpadaju kao varijanta ustanove gdje bi mi ucinili nas zadnji i vrlo znacajan korak u borbi za biolosko dijete.

Belgija jeste skupa,ali sam ja oduvijek mmislila da postoji neki razlog zasto je to tako,nije valjda tek tako Gent skuplji od Istanbula(Boze,je li se ono grad zvase Gent? Sve sam pozaboravljala  :Unsure: )

evo,mm i ja zadnju godinu nismo ama bas nista radili po pitanju potomstva i ,iskreno,tako nam je lijepo bilo.posvetili smo se sebi i da mi savjest da mira,ne bismo ni radili nista ... sa druge strane, to nam je zadnja i jedina sansa da jos nesto probamo.mi,doista,nemamo druge opcije. probali smo TESA i TESE u Mariboru jos 2006., pa smo probali i to u Pragu(sta god da je bilo). dalje nije bilo ,osim microTese,ali nismo nikad odlucili ni kad ,ni gdje....a,Boga mi je i papreno skupo!
konacno bih voljela staviti tacku na to,ako cete iskreno.
iscrpilo me sve,zudim za zivotom kakav sam imala prethodnu godinu. da ujutro ustanem vesela,da se radujem suncu,da razmisljam o praznicima i putovanjima ,a ne o stednji, da ne razmmisljam kako cu ljudima lagati zasto nas nema kuci(jer idemo vaditi nalaze ili raditi operacije,a ne zelim sazaljenje okoline ,niti brdo nepotrebnih pitanja), da ne placem svakih par dana,jer sam stalno pod dojmom hoce li to uspjeti... i sa mnom sve to prolaze roditelji i moji i njegovi,jer ih jednostavno ne mozemo iskljuciti iz svega (kad nas nema 10 dana kuci,a nije praznik, niti godisnji odmor,naravno da pitaju gdje smo bili) 

i,eto,nazalost,nekako spontano mi se po glavi pocelo vrtiti da imam 31 godinu i da zadnji pokusaj treba biti sad,jer godine neminovno idu...a, nakon toga, preboljet cu kad tad i nastaviti sa svojim zivotom.
svim ostalim curama zelim srecu koliko i sebi!
 :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Tuzna poslala sam email i nasem doktoru i doktoru Schlegel, koji je izmislio Micro Tese.
Ako dobijem odgovor i od jednog od njih javljam vam odmah.

Druga stvar, znam koliko bi vam znacilo da vam javim da smo uspeli, ali na zalost moram vas razocarati.  O svom razocarenju i da ne govorim.
Stigla mi je ROSPIJA juce. Ne znam kako drugacije da je nazovem.  Tacno sam vise besna.
 :Crying or Very sad: 

Eto toliko od nas sad za sad. Sledi dugaaaaaaaaaa pauza za nas. Umorna sam od zivota vise.

----------


## mravak

zašto baš mi,žao mi je,jako

----------


## LopticaHopsica

Nažalost, evo i nas na ovoj temi... Radimo na bebi oko godinu i pol i sve smo si mislili kako će to svaki čas doći i ni na kraj pameti nam nije bio ovaj užas.
Mm je ustanovljena azoospermija. Testosteron i prolaktin su ok, FSH povišen (oko 15), nema mikrodelecija i kariotip je u redu. Ultrazvuk pokazuje da nema obstrukcija. Još nam je preostalo napraviti nalaz za inhibin B i onda natrag doktoru s nalazima. Uopće ne znam što nas čeka, da li se išta može učiniti ili promijeniti.
Za sada ne znamo što bi mogao biti uzrok tome jer mm nikad nije imao zdravstvenih problema, ne puši, normalne je tjelesne težine... Koje doktore preporučate u HR? Bili smo na Rebru kod dr. Hauptmana i u Urocentru kod dr. Čičinšajna.
Kroz te pretrage idemo jednu po jednu, dan po dan se guramo naprijed. Kako se vi nosite sa psihom?? Njega je to slomilo... Kada smo saznali, on nije više vidio smisao u ničemu... Svu sebe sam dala u to da ga izvučem iz te rupe, a i sama sam se osjećala isto. Ako dođe do toga da ne možemo ništa, kako se pomiriti s tim...?
Svi oko nas su trudni ili već guraju kolica i sretna sam zbog svih njih što nisu ni svjesni toga što mi sada prolazimo...

----------


## aboni76

zašto baš mi užasno mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad: . znam da ti to sada nije neka utjeha, ali ne odustajte, imate još materijala i šansu da pokušate, mora uspjeti....

----------


## little ivy

zašto baš mi...žao mi je za rospiju...glavu gore  :Kiss: 

lopticahopsica...žao mi je što ste nam se pridružili,nadam se da će se pronaci rješenje i za vas i da necete dugo ostat na ovoj priči. psiha je vrag,bilo je i u nas posebno mm teskih epizoda al eto izvukli smo se,puno strpljenja i ljubavi. sretno.

tuzna moja kud god krenes neka ti je sa srecom

----------


## tuzna

> ...
> tuzna moja kud god krenes neka ti je sa srecom


 :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 


*zasto_bas_mi,* nemam ti nista pametno za reci,osim da si svjesna da dajes sve od sebe,a da neke stvari jednostavno nisu u nasoj moci... :Kiss:

----------


## Inesz

LopticaHopsica,

znam da vam je teško jer ste se tek suočili sa teškom dijagnozom neplodnosti. 

Trebate vremena da prihvatite dijagnozu, informirate se i educirate o dodatnim pretragama i mogućnostima liječenja.

Cure koje se bore sa dijagnozom azoospermije dat će ti sigurno dobrih savjeta i preporuka. 

Piši na forumu, pitaj, niste sami...

----------


## lady555

*zasto_bas_mi* nije lako, ali nemojte odustajati, jedan je zivot i treba ga zivjeti, a *LopticaHopsica* tako je i nama bilo nalazi su dosta slični, ali spermija nigdje, mogu ti preporučiti dr. Bernat na Rebru radi, ako se odlučite za biopsiju, mi smo pokušavali sa raznim terapijama, ali nista nije pomoglo, samo novce džabe bacali, biopsija pozitivno prošla i sada ćemo red da krenemo u postupak, mnogo živaca i mnogo strpljenja će vam trebati????je li tvoj muž slučajno imao operaciju spuštanja testisa kao dijete???

----------


## bubekica

Cure, molim pomoc.
Trebam dobrog urologa (?) koji se jako kuzi u musku neplodnost. Spermiogrami nam skacu od azoo do 90mil/ml u razmacima od 2 tjedna. Nije problem u spermatogenezi, ali u necemu je. Uzv, hormoni, kariogram, mikrodelecije - sve uredno. Imate li preporuku?

----------


## boss

bubekica tesko da ces uspjeti naci dobrog urologa , pogledaj te da nije uzrok nesto iz okolina npr nesto sto unosi u organizam ili mozda virusi i bakterije , to mi nekako laicki upucuje na problem.

----------


## Morin

A jeste vadili tumorske markere? Mom suprugu je spermiogram jako varirai i na kraju je bio karcinom testisa koji je itkriven nakon skoro dvije godine kontrola urologa. Prosli smo SD, VV i na na kraju je dijagnoza postavljena na Rebru gdje se i lijecio.

----------


## bubekica

*boss* ima enterokok, ali i s njim cijelo vrijeme skace gore dolje, sad je na antibioticima.
*Morin* naj me plasiti... pa kaj se ne bi to vidjelo na UZV?

----------


## Morin

Pa njemu prvi put nisu vidjeli nis! Tek nakon skoro god se vidjelo, al sad je sve ok. Prosao je operaciju i kemo i evo nakon par god i spermiogram je ok.

----------


## bubekica

moj je bio vec nekoliko puta na UZV u ovih 2 godine i nitko nis nije vidio. buduci je hcg jedan od markera, mislim da mm ne gine pisanje jednog testa kad dodjemo doma  :Laughing: 
hvala!

----------


## boss

bubekice i antibiotici znaju napraviti azoo , a mani to vise lici na bakterije pa kad oslabi imunitet smanji se broj a kad se podigne imunitet poveca se broj to je meni onako laicki

----------


## bubekica

ovi sgrami su svi prije antibiotika.

----------


## LopticaHopsica

> *zasto_bas_mi* nije lako, ali nemojte odustajati, jedan je zivot i treba ga zivjeti, a *LopticaHopsica* tako je i nama bilo nalazi su dosta slični, ali spermija nigdje, mogu ti preporučiti dr. Bernat na Rebru radi, ako se odlučite za biopsiju, mi smo pokušavali sa raznim terapijama, ali nista nije pomoglo, samo novce džabe bacali, biopsija pozitivno prošla i sada ćemo red da krenemo u postupak, mnogo živaca i mnogo strpljenja će vam trebati????je li tvoj muž slučajno imao operaciju spuštanja testisa kao dijete???


Prije 10 god. je imao tumor na jednom testisu, benigni i taj testis mu je ostranjen. I mi smo mislili da se zbog toga nešto "zaštopalo" ali ultrazvuk kaže da nije...
Sljedeći tjedan radimo inhibin B pa onda opet doktoru. Koliko se čekaju nalazi za inhibin B? I što će nam to točno pokazati? Znam da je povezan uz FSH ali ako imamo nalaze za to, zašto onda još ovo? Budem se raspitala za dr. Bernata, hvala!

----------


## bubekica

*morin* mozes li mi u pp poslati ime doktora na rebru koji vam je postavio tocnu dijagnozu?

----------


## kameleon

zašto  baš mi  :Love:  
loptica hopsica sretno sa nalazima  :fige: 
bubekica, mm je isto bio kod dr.Hauptmanna na Rebru a tamo je i ta dr. koju su dosta hvalili-dr. Maja Bernart-ona je androlog
tuzna, sretno!!

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Dobila sam odgovor od Dr. Schlegel-a ... to je doktor sto je izmislio Micro Tese u NYC.
Evo sta je napisao za doktore u Evropi:

Unfortunately, no. Mr. Minhas in the YK does this procedure, but I am not aware of his exact results

Znaci on jedino zna za tog Minhas-a u Engleskoj, ali ne zna koliko je uspesan.

----------


## tuzna

> Dobila sam odgovor od Dr. Schlegel-a ... to je doktor sto je izmislio Micro Tese u NYC.
> Evo sta je napisao za doktore u Evropi:
> 
> Unfortunately, no. Mr. Minhas in the YK does this procedure, but I am not aware of his exact results
> 
> Znaci on jedino zna za tog Minhas-a u Engleskoj, ali ne zna koliko je uspesan.


 :Shock:  :Confused:  :gaah:  i na ove smajlije koji odrazavaju moje stanje nakon tvog posta, jedino mi jos fali onaj sto lupa glavom o zid!!!!!!!!

e,prosto da covjek poludi...

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Pozdrav društvance!
nije me duugo bilo..a nije se baš puno ni pisalo  :Sad:  ....navratila sam da vam kažem da smo mm i ja odustali od ove priče..nažalost, vidite u potpisu, kako se kaže nevolja nikad ne dolazi sama, obolila sam od dijabetesa tip 1, hashimota, i sad samo čekam šta će me još strefit ( iste te bolesti ima i moja sestra, pozitivna je i na celijakiju, tako da me čisto strah testirat se, a morat ću  :Sad:  )
Nakon svega ovog odlučili smo ne gubiti više vrijeme, novaca nemamo za micro tese, a i ovako smo na knap, strah me rizične trudnoće.. i sigurni smo da ćemo naš cilj , a to je posvajanje djeteta(ili više njih), brzo ostvariti!

Moram samo reći, da smo ovih godinu dana kako ništa nismo radili po pitanju ostvarivanja trudnoće, zaista uživali koliko je bilo prilika, budući da smo često razdvojeni, i često puta sam pomislila ma nek smo mi zdravi, pa kako bude... eto zdravlje je lošije ipak, al bit će to sve dobro.. Nadam se da ćemo brzo doći do našeg zlata <3

Želim vam svima puno sreće, strpljenja i ljubavi kojim god putem krenuli!  :Kiss:  <3

----------


## postoji nada

zasto_bas_mi  :Love: ,bit ce bolje

u dobru i zlu.,drzi se i od srca vam zelim cim prije da dodete do djeteta i djecice. Vjerujem da vam je bilo divno kad ste zanemarili misli vezane za trudnocu i okrenuli
 se jedno drugom i zivotu, zivot prolazi prebrzo i treba uzivati,ak neide nazalost neide,ima i drugih ciljeva,samo si svatko treba zacrtati koji zeli i do kud ici,treba znat rec i dosta sa patnjama,suzama i boli. Nas zivot je postao predivan i drugaciji kako smo prestali traziti rjesenja kojih nema da dodemo do svog vlastitog djeteta,drago mi je da smo to brzo shvatili,i ucinili smo kako smo i rekli zadnja opcija je biopsija,zavrsila je negativno i to je kraj,nema se vise sto probati.
pozdrav curke svima , drzite se  :Smile:

----------


## edina

Pozdrav 

Zelim, vam svina da sto prije dodzete do svoij beba. Mi krenuli po drugu bebu. Nadwm se pozitivnoj beti. Transfer ce biti u ponedeljak

----------


## Malena1988

Evo i nas.... Posle 3 meseca terapije Pregnilom 2 x 3000, na spermogramu svevsame nule, a hormoni....:

Slobodni testosteron 20.6 (5.5-42)

FSH 0.4 (1.5-12.4)

LH <0.1 (1.7-8.6).

Znaci, katastrofa... Ja nemam pojma koji hormon za sta sluzi, ali mi ovo uopste ne misrse na dobro. Ejjjj, pazi LH je manji od 0.1.  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## aboni76

U dobru i zlu, žao mi je zbog svega što vam se izdešavalo, od srca vam želim da što prije postanete roditelji  :fige: 

Edina sretno, nadam se da ćeš za koji kad ugledati svoj drugi plusić na testu  :fige: 

Malena jeste li išli kod doktora sa tim nalazima?

----------


## Malena1988

Nismo,idemo 18-tog. Zvali smo da pitamo sta da radimo,da li da muz prekine sa terapijom,ona kaze da prima do kontrole. Jel znate nekog ko je imao slicnu situaciju? Inace,muz je imao dobre hormone,odnosno bili su u ref.vrednostima...

----------


## lucija85

Mm je vadio krv, i inhibin b mu je 0!!!!!!!!!!!!
Strasno ne znam sta ce nam dr reci!

----------


## sos15

Malena,

kod mm je bila slična situacija, nakon tri mjeseca pregnyla fsh je pao ispod referentnih vrijednosti, ali je njemu fsh prije terapije bio previsok, tako da je pad fsh-a bio još veći nego kod tm. Kad smo vidjeli da je došlo do drastičnog pada, pitali smo doktora da li da nastavi sa terapijom, on je rekao da je to dobro i da znači da je mm odreagovao na terapiju.Produžio je sa pregnylom još mjesec dana do micro tese, ali rezultat je bio poražavajući, nigdje ni jednog plivača. Mjesec dana nakon micro tese opet smo radili nalaze i fsh se vratio na prvobitne vrijednosti (preko 20). Nadam se da će kod vas ishod biti drugačiji.

----------


## sos15

Uf, lucija, ne znam šta reći, ako te tješi, doktori u poslednje vrijeme ne obraćaju  pažnje na taj nalaz, mada su mm nakon nalaza inhibina b koji je bio manji od 7 napisali preporuku za donaciju. 

Baš mi je žao što nema ljepših vijesti, ali nadam se da će se to preokrenuti.


edina,  nadam se da ćeš nas obradovati!

U dobru i zlu, želim vam da nas uskoro obradujete viješću da ste postali roditelji!

----------


## Malena1988

Sos, hvala ti na odgovoru. Jedva cekam da odemo kod dr, da vidim sta ce da nam kaze. Nekako sam se nadala da ce ova terapija da resi sve. Izgleda da jos nisam naucila da kod azooo treba da se mucus, mucis i mucis malo vise. Za spermogram me je i briga, navikla sam se na nule, ali sekiram se zbog ovih hormona, plasim se da ne naprave neku pometnju u organizmu... Mada mm kaze da se oseca skroz dobro.

----------


## sos15

" Izgleda da jos nisam naucila da kod azooo treba da se mucus, mucis i mucis malo vise."

Ovo si dobro napisala, na žalost. Ja sam jedno naučila kod azoo: dok ne uradiš biopsiju ne znaš ništa, a i poslije toga se i dalje nadaš čudu čak iako je njen ishod bio nepovoljan. MM se svo vrijeme dobro osjećao, nikakve promijene nije osjećao, iako nalazi jetrenih proba nisu dobri, ali ne znam ima li to veze sa azoo.

----------


## Malena1988

Mm je pre 2god radio biopsiju,ali u dijagnosticke svrhe i tu su kao nesto nasli,ali ovde u Nisu nije bilo moguce da se to zamrzne. Sa ovakvim hormonima,plasim se da je i to malo nestalo...

----------


## edina

Nazalost nisam trudna juce sam radila test i bio je negativan.  To je 7 dana posle transfera.

----------


## mravak

edina,ponovi test za dva dana,možda još nije gotovo !

----------


## vesnam

Žene, je l' može neka od vas meni da kaže gde možemo da uradimo mikro tesu? Javila mi se jedna ženica, kaže da su je radili u Pragu, a ja taj podatak ne mogu nigde da nađem, tačnije nigde ne piše da se tamo radi taj postupak. Šta se dešava sa klinikom u Sarajevu? Ja sam sklonila miom, sad čekam par meseci pa da krenemo u postupak, negde u novembru ćemo zakazati.

----------


## sos15

> Žene, je l' može neka od vas meni da kaže gde možemo da uradimo mikro tesu? Javila mi se jedna ženica, kaže da su je radili u Pragu, a ja taj podatak ne mogu nigde da nađem, tačnije nigde ne piše da se tamo radi taj postupak. Šta se dešava sa klinikom u Sarajevu? Ja sam sklonila miom, sad čekam par meseci pa da krenemo u postupak, negde u novembru ćemo zakazati.


U Sarajevu se može odraditi, klinika je opet počela sa radom, a u Pragu se radi Mesa/tesa, ali ne i mikro tese, tako su meni napisali iz Pronatala, a sad koja je konkretno razlika između Mesa i obične biopsije ne znam.

----------


## vesnam

Hvala Sos  :Kiss:

----------


## Malena1988

Evo da se javim ja posle kontrole. Dr je prezadovoljna rezultatima slobodnog testosterona, a za LH i FSH kaze da ne brinemo i da su oni vestacki takvi zbog Pregnila. Mm treba da nastavi sa Pregnilom jos najmanje 3 meseca, a moze da ga prima i godinu dana bez problema. Njena preporuka je da se spremamo za VTO u oktobru  ili novembru. Ona na osnovu svih rezultata koje imamo misli da je kod mog muza problem u kanalima koji su po njenom misljenju zapuseni negde, i misli da ce kad radi muz biopsiju sigurno nesto da se nadje. Ja sam ostala apsolutno sokirana i zbunjena jer je ovo prvi put da smo toliko blizu VTO. Ona predlaze da radimo postupak negde gde se radi uporedo moja stimulacija i biopsija kod mm i predlaze Jevremovu, a ja sam nekako vise za Prag i dr Sonju.

----------


## baranja

procitao sam skoro sve postove,koji su objavljeni na temu azoo,gde i sam imam problem,divim se svima na volji i snazi sa kojom se suočavate sa ovim problemom,problem kod supruge sve ok a kod mene ludilo,fsh42,lh12,test 2,8.na punkciji nista,a biopsiji koja je radjena pre nekoliko godina bilo u pocetnoj fazi razvoja spermatogeneze,tako nekako,citajuci vase sudbine da kazem,vidim da nisam jedini,i da se svaka od vas bori kao lavica za svog dragog,sto je jako pohvalno i sreca tih ljudi da imaju takve zene pored sebe,imam srecu da i ja imam takvu osobu pored sebe.ali sta sad dalje uraditi?
dali ste probali peruvian maka,ili zvana zlatna maka?

----------


## baranja

evo me opet,u vezi odlaska u prag,ko ima iskustva ili zna ,koliko je potrebno novca za microtese i kako mogu zakazati konsultacije pre nego krenemo za prag,hvala unapred,kontakt telefon?

----------


## sos15

Baranja,

dobrodošao na našu temu i nadam se da ćeš nam se nadalje javljati sa lijepim vijestima. Na prvoj strani imaš post sa kontaktima klinika u Pragu i cijenama koje su tad bile aktuelne, ali najbolje ih je kontaktirati da vidiš da li se šta mjenjalo. Napomenula bih samo da u Pragu ne rade micro tese, već običnu biopsiju.

----------


## baranja

gde ici na microtese,i prilikom odredjevanja gde bih posli,prvo se moramo konsultovati sa njihovim lekarom oko terapije koja se pije pre microtese,ili gresim?dali mi mozete dati neke smernice ok svega toga,a oko izvestavanja o napredovanja i dao bog i konacnom uspehu i meni i vama,bice te upoznate

----------


## baranja

evo me opet,dali mi mozete objasniti,razliku microtese i tese,obicne biopsije,sa microtesom su vece sanse ili gresim?izvinite ako vas malo sada davim sa pitanjima

----------


## sos15

Najbolje bi bilo da se prvo odlučite za klniku i da odete kod njih na konsultacije ili bar da ih kontaktirate mailom, a dalje se s njima dogovarate. Micro tese se radi sigurno u Sarajevu (Bahceci), Istambulu (opet Bahceci) i Kanadi koliko ja znam. Bilo je neke priće o Gentu, ali nisam sigurna da li je riječ baš o mikro tese.
Sad malo o razlici između biopsije i mikro tese. Biopsijom se nasumičnu uzima par uzoraka tkiva iz testisa, a kod micro tese se pod operacionim mikroskopom ispituju testisi i epididimis. Ovaj mikroskop uvećava testise 20 do 25 puta da bi se ispitale unutarnje cijevi. Ovo olakšava uočavanje područja koji proizvode spermu i uzimanje uzorka tkiva od njih. Posljedično, ova metoda ima veću vjerovatnoću uspjeha nego prethodna višestruka biopsija i omogućava prikupljanje većeg broja spermnih ćelija. Kod mikrohirurške metode, rizik od gubitka tkiva je 70 puta manji nego kod višestruke biopsije. Ovo znači operaciju sa najmanje štete po testise i minimalan utjecaj na lučenje testosterona. Druga prednost mikrooperacije pod mikroskopom jeste mogućnost gledanja vaskularne strukture u kapsuli koja okružuje testisno tkivo praveći rez ne oštećujući testisne arterije. Ova mogućnost umanjuje bilo kakve neželjene efekte koje operacija može imati.

----------


## baranja

hvala ti puno na odgovoru,dali znas iskustva drugih ili svoja licno,o sarajevu?dali se kod njih ,dao bog zavrsava cela prica od pocetka do kraja,ako se nadje materijal za oplodnju?

----------


## baranja

hvala na objasnjenju,jer do sada niko mi nije od lekara to spomenuo ni preporucio

----------


## vesnam

U Srbiji niko ni ne pominje micro tesu kao opciju, ovde uglavnom nama predlažu donaciju. Jedino je doktor Stojković iz Speba u Leskovcu, rekao da je microtesa odlična metoda, ali ne u Sarajevu, zašto, to ne znam.... Mi ćemo u Prag na običnu biopsiju, pa ako ne bude ništa, onda ćemo ganjati microtesu. Mislim da je kod nas veliko pitanje i sama sujeta lekara, i opet jurnjava za novcem, pa svi preporučuju neke svoje, tako da, ako čovek ne koristi internet, ne može nešto puno ni da sazna, a ni da odluči gde će i šta će. U Sarajevu može sve da se odradi, rade ICSI, a koliko sam upućena, ima i uspeha. Ako imaš vremena, pročitaj ranije postove, možda nađeš nečije iskustvo, ako se niko ne javi u međuvremenu.

----------


## sos15

> hvala na objasnjenju,jer do sada niko mi nije od lekara to spomenuo ni preporucio


U Sarajevu mozes sve odraditi od micro tese do icsi, imas mogucnost da organizujes da supruga pocne sa stimulacijom prije micro tese tako da se usklade micro tese i njena punkcija ili da prvo idete ne micro tese, pa ako bude uspjesno, zamrznete materijal i onda da ona ide u postupak. Jako je tesko davati preporuke. Mi smo bili u Sarajevu, obavljena micro tese bez uspjeha, sve u svemu nisam nezadovoljna, ali sad kad sagledam sve uocavam mnoge nedostatke, ali vjerovatno ih ima i u drugim klinikama.

----------


## baranja

hvala ti puno na odgovoru,sa situacijom u srbiji znam,jer sam ih prosao dosta i niko nikad nije pomenuo da u opste postoji microtese,dok sada nisam listao i kopao po netu

----------


## baranja

sos15,hvala ti na savetovanju i uputima,tj.smernicama,jer ovo je ipak veliki korak,nade za pokusati dalje.a milsim da bi bilo varjanta ako ndju ,da zamrznu,pa onda da supruga krene program pripreme.tek krajem sledece nedelje se vracam sa puta,pa cu tada kontaktirati sarajevo ,a milsim da cu ipak odraditi fsh,lh,testesteron,dali jos traze nesto pored toga,priznaju li privatne lab iz srbije,kao validne nalaze

----------


## sos15

> sos15,hvala ti na savetovanju i uputima,tj.smernicama,jer ovo je ipak veliki korak,nade za pokusati dalje.a milsim da bi bilo varjanta ako ndju ,da zamrznu,pa onda da supruga krene program pripreme.tek krajem sledece nedelje se vracam sa puta,pa cu tada kontaktirati sarajevo ,a milsim da cu ipak odraditi fsh,lh,testesteron,dali jos traze nesto pored toga,priznaju li privatne lab iz srbije,kao validne nalaze


Priznace ti sve nalaze osim spermiograma. Mi smo sve nalaze radili kod kuce da ne placamo. Odradi nalaze polnih hormona, a trebaces i ti i supruga (ona prije stimulacije) nalaze anti hiv, sifilis, hepatitis b i c. Mozda sam nesto i zaboravila. Prije micro tese moras odraditi nalaze krvi i pregled kod interniste, ali to ti u Sarajevu daju spisak svih pretraga i mozes ih odraditi kod kuce. Sretno sto god odlucis

----------


## baranja

pa povratku sa puta cu kntaktirati kliniku i put sarajeva,nema tu puno sta da se kaze,pa cemo da cujemo sta ce biti.hvala ti sos15,od velike si mi pomoci,javljam ti se cim nesto vise i dalje krenemo raditi.pozdrav

----------


## lucija85

Baranja, veliki pozdrav, da li mi mozes reci u kojoj klinici ste radili biopsiju?

----------


## sos15

> pa povratku sa puta cu kntaktirati kliniku i put sarajeva,nema tu puno sta da se kaze,pa cemo da cujemo sta ce biti.hvala ti sos15,od velike si mi pomoci,javljam ti se cim nesto vise i dalje krenemo raditi.pozdrav


Nema na cemu, rado cu odgovoroti ako znam. Ti pitaj sto te interesuje, a mi cemo odgovarati. Sretno!

----------


## baranja

radio sam je u somboru u gradskoj bolnici,pre nekoliko godina

----------


## baranja

:Embarassed:

----------


## baranja

sos15,dali moze biti nekih zdrastvenih promena kod supruge,u koliko koristi "pripremu"a nebude nista od microtese,"pripremu"mislim na lekove koje pije u predpostupku za vest.opl.

----------


## baranja

sos15,evo mene opet,reci mi iz vaseg iskustva,i interesuje me tvoje misljenje a mozda imas i saznanja,dali je bolje priprema supruge i uklapanje sa microtese,ili je svejedno,pa da zamrzne se materijal,i odmrzne kasnije uz njenu stimulaciju?izvini ako te ubijam sa pitanjima :Smile:

----------


## sos15

> sos15,evo mene opet,reci mi iz vaseg iskustva,i interesuje me tvoje misljenje a mozda imas i saznanja,dali je bolje priprema supruge i uklapanje sa microtese,ili je svejedno,pa da zamrzne se materijal,i odmrzne kasnije uz njenu stimulaciju?izvini ako te ubijam sa pitanjima


Ovako, s obzirom da sam i sama prosla stimulaciju za mpo, ali sam morala prekinuti postupak zbog neuspjesne micro tese, mogu ti reci da negativne posljedice stimulacije na zenu su iste, ako ne i manje, ako se prekine postupak jer ne prolazi punkciju. Odluka da li ici istovremeno u postupak ili prvo micro tese, pa onda stimulacija zene je teska. Sigurno je veca sansa sa svjezim materijalom i upravo zato sam se ja odlucila da rizikujem sa stimulacijom. S druge strane ona onda prolazi stimulaciju, a mozda bez razloga (kao ja). Sto se tice nuspojava stimulacije na zenu, imas temu na forumu o tome. Ja sam osjetila promjene, ali da li je to povezano bas sa stimulacijom ili sto sam usla u tridesete ne znam =-O. Odluku morate donijeti sami. Iako je bilo neuspjesno, ja se nisam pokajala za odluku da idemo istovremeno u postupak jer bar znam da smo sve pokusali.

----------


## baranja

hvala ti na odgovoru,ostaje mi da ono sto sam rekao uskoro se vracam kuci,i pocinjem sa kontaktiranjem sarajeva,usput dali mozda neko zn dali ce biti konsultaciju u n.s.u skorije vreme,od strane doktora iz sarajeva?pouno pozdrava za sve

----------


## Malena1988

Zene, samo da vam javim da smo se mi odlucili za Genesis Novi Sad i dr Kopitovic. Nemam pojma da li smo pogresili ili ne, vreme ce pokazati. Uglavnom sada cekako poziv za konsultacije koje ce biti krajem avgusta pocetkom septembra. Pa, kako nam Bog da! Obavestavacu vas o desavanjma kod nas! Sve vas ljubim!

----------


## baranja

pozdravljam vas ja sam kontaktirao sarajevo,i cekam da mi jave kada dolazi doktor iz istanbula,radi konsultacija i zakazivanja za microtese i dalje ako bog da.e sada konsultacije su 75 eura kod njih i i polse operacija i vest.oplodnja izadju  do 3500 eura,bez terapije,i to je to za sada.pozdravljam vas sve i puno srece u daljoj borbi

----------


## lady555

baranja moj muz je radio biopsiju u Zg na Rebru i nas je njegova operacija izisla oko 4300 kn, sa zamrzavanjem tkiva pronasli su spermije  i ja sam tek onda išla u postupak u Petrovoj u Zg( inace smo iz Bosne) postupak je izasao 12400 kn, izgleda uspjesan u utorak radim betu, a jutros je test bio pozitivan. Kod MM je bilo malo spermija. U odmrznutom tkivu su bila mozda spermija 3 normalnog izgleda, ali su bili nepokretni i jedna jajna stanica se uspjela oploditi. Sve je to kockanje jer ne znas hoce li se oploditi i nece, nadam se da ce i kod vas biti uspjesno i da se necete morati puno patiti, puno pozzz...

----------


## baranja

drago mi je da ste uspeli,i hvala ti na lepim zeljama,jer to nam je svima cilj nadam se da cemo uspeti u tome.pozzz

----------


## Sania

Lady555,
usrećila si me. Daj Bože da bude još ovakvih postova na ovoj temi.  :Smile:

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> baranja moj muz je radio biopsiju u Zg na Rebru i nas je njegova operacija izisla oko 4300 kn, sa zamrzavanjem tkiva pronasli su spermije  i ja sam tek onda išla u postupak u Petrovoj u Zg( inace smo iz Bosne) postupak je izasao 12400 kn, izgleda uspjesan u utorak radim betu, a jutros je test bio pozitivan. Kod MM je bilo malo spermija. U odmrznutom tkivu su bila mozda spermija 3 normalnog izgleda, ali su bili nepokretni i jedna jajna stanica se uspjela oploditi. Sve je to kockanje jer ne znas hoce li se oploditi i nece, nadam se da ce i kod vas biti uspjesno i da se necete morati puno patiti, puno pozzz...


BRAVO Lady555!!!!
BAS si me obradovala. Da li tvoj muz ima povisen FSH ili ne znas???
 :Very Happy:

----------


## baranja

pozdrav svima,ima li kod koga kakvih novosti?ja cekam poziv za konsultacije za sarajevo,u julu nije dolazio doktor iz istanbula,kazu da ce dolaziti verovatno sada u avgustu,sigurni su u to
javljam vam ishod

----------


## lady555

hvala sania i zasto_bas_mi  moj muz je imao blago povišen fsh koji je bio u granicama normale, ali na nalazu piše da je spermatogeneza dosta narušena i da nešto kao ubija spermije kada dođu do određene faze, šta je u pitanju ne znamo ...

----------


## little ivy

lady555.....lijepo je čitati pozitivne vijesti....sretno do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## DanijelaDanči

little ivy, kako je kod tebe?

----------


## baranja

pozdravljam vas sve,nakon dva i po meseca,su mi zakazali u sarajevu,cekali su da dodje doktor iz turske,posto sam tamo otisao nisam imao u opste konsultacije sa njim nego sa nekim njihovim doktorom iz sarajeva,koji mi je trazio da radim spermogram kod njih,pored rezultata koji pokazuju azoospermiju,konsultacije su bile 100KM(50 eura),iskreno sam razocaran sa njihovim ophodjenjem,i bez davanja ikakve terapije,nista.nisam radio tamo spermogram,i ispalo mi je kao turisticka tura da smo se provozali do sarajeva i nazad ,pokusavam sada na drugom mestu,pa cemo da vidimo rezultate za mesec dana.fsh jako visok,lh i testesteron niski.terapija koji sam dobio u beogradu je pronison i arimidex,30 dana ,pa onda da radim punkciju testisa i labaratorije sa hormonima.dali je neko koristio ove lekove?

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

30 dana je i suvise kratak period za terapiju.
Ja bih insistirala na 3 meseca najmanjeeeee. Toliko je potrebno spermatozoidima za razvoj.  Ne mogu da verujem da doktori to ne znaju.

----------


## little ivy

tko bi rekao da se nema vremena za internet...nasa bebica je stigla prije mjesec dana  :Smile:  sve je super,napredujemo dobro i uzivamo....

pozdrav svima i sretno

----------


## boss

cestitamo little ivy , nek vam je sa srecom .

----------


## tin

da vas pozdravim cure little ivy čestitam od srcam.  ja i moj muž smo u postupku u citi, danas mi je 8 dan ciklusa, u polustimuliranom sam postupku. krenula sam sa letrilanima od danas gonali a punkcija u nedjelju..dok.poljak je prezadovaoljan dobivenim brojem folikula samo da kod muža nadju spermiće  :Unsure:

----------


## aboni76

Little ivy čestitam, napokon da uživate sa svojim malim čudom  :Very Happy: 

Tin sretno  :Love:

----------


## Rominka

Tin, kakva je situacija?

----------


## mmmm4

pozdrav cure,
zanima me da li je tko imao sličnog iskustva....
naime mm ima varikokelu lijevog testisa te smo radili dva puta spermiogram nalaz je u oba Normozoospermia.
bili smo dva puta na pregledu kod urologa i kazao nam je da nema potreba za operacijom varikokele jer je nalaz ok i mm ne prestavlja nikakav problem.
kako ne dolazi do trudnoće, prošli smo par ineseminacija te ne dolazi do trudnoće.
u poslijednje vrijeme smo bili u jednoj našoj privatnoj klinici na mpo te također nismo došli do rezultata rezultat spermiograma je isto bio ok.
da li je itko imao slučaj da suprug ima varikokelu a spermiogram uredan??

----------


## alma_itd

Ja sam cula za par slucajeva azoospermije sa varikokelom,koja je na kraju operisana a opet se spermiogram nije popravio,tako da mi se cini da je varikokela kao uzrok neplodnosti malo ''preforsirana''. Bitno je da je spermiogram uredan, a razloge zasto ne dolazi do oplodnje treba traziti negdje drugo. Mozda je imunologija u pitanju,kvalitet tvojih jajnih stanica... Mozda je za vas IVF opcija?

----------


## Bananka

alma_itd, vidim da je kod vas azoospermija u pitanju. Ako smijem pitati kako ste dosli do spermija?

----------


## tin

> Tin, kakva je situacija?


čekamo betu, kod muža nalazi nisu bili najbolji kad je rađena meni punkcija. meni je vraćen 1 embri i zaleđeno mojih 6 jajnih  stanica, ako nam ne uspije ovaj put da možemo ponovo u postupak. od simptoma nemam ništa puno, jedino me grudi bole što nije u prošlom postupku. al može to bit i od ultrica
kod vas kakva je situacija ?

----------


## alma_itd

> alma_itd, vidim da je kod vas azoospermija u pitanju. Ako smijem pitati kako ste dosli do spermija?


Naravno :Grin:  Radjena je prvo biopsija a onda i punkcija testisa i na srecu pronadjeni su spermiji. :Very Happy:

----------


## Bananka

Hvala alma! Mi smo do sada bili 3xna punkciji. Svaki puta je nadjeno nesto spermija i doslo je do ET,ali nazalost ne do T.
Sad su dr.preporucili da mm ode na biopsiju.
Kod vas je radjena najprije punkcija pa onda punkcija testisa?

----------


## alma_itd

Kod nas je radjena prvo biopsija testisa u dijagnosticke svrhe,jer su svi ostalo nalazi bili u redu a spermiogram pokazao azoo. Nadjeni su biopsijom spermatozoidi, ali ih nisu zamrzavali. Tako da je MM morao ponovo nakon par mjeseci na punkciju kako bi mogli poceti sa postupkom.

----------


## Bananka

Hvala alma, kod kojeg dr./bolnici i zemlji ste bili u postupcima?
Da li je tm pio neke vitamine, lijekove ili cajeve?
Da li si ti morala raditi neke odredjene pretrage kao kariogram i slicno?

----------


## alma_itd

> Hvala alma, kod kojeg dr./bolnici i zemlji ste bili u postupcima?
> Da li je tm pio neke vitamine, lijekove ili cajeve?
> Da li si ti morala raditi neke odredjene pretrage kao kariogram i slicno?


MM nije pio nista. Nakon sto je povadio nalaze i kad se vidjelo na UZ da sve izgleda normalno i da su hormoni normalni, jedino je bilo potrebno jos uraditi biopsiju. Kada su pronadjeni i punktirani spermatozoidi ja sam isla u stimulaciju. Prije nego sto smo ista poceli sa MPO radjen je kariogram i moj i MM,jer nam je dr. rekao da ako budu nadjene neke nepravilnosti bolje i ne pocinjati sa ikakvim postupcima.Postupak je radjen u Belgiji ( tu i zivimo).

----------


## Bananka

Puno hvala alma! Dobro je cuti raznolika iskustva i slagati svoj mozaik! Mene soc.gin.nije slao nikada na kariogram a buduci da mm sad, prije biopsije, mora na kariogram, pokusati cu i ja traziti od svoje soc.gin.da napravim kariogram.

----------


## Rominka

Bananka, nisam sigurna hoce li te poslati na kariogram bez preporuke specijalista, odnosno bez nekih sumnji na neku dijagnozu. Mozes pokusati, ali s obzirom na dijagnozu tm cisto sumnjam jer je to preskupa pretraga.

----------


## lucija85

Devojke nisam se dugo javljala, jer smo mm i ja upali u mnogo vece probleme... Naime, mozda je neko vec upoznat sa nasom pricom, na svoju ruku smo uzeli cuveni preparat iz Amerike SPERMHOPE!!! Tri meseca je pio te tablete u medjuvremenu smo krenuli na postupak i kondultacije za vto. Uradjena punkcija, od spermatozoida nista! 
Urolog zahteva da se odrade tumor markeri i ostalo sto je potrebno za biopsiju...

Imali smo sta i da vidimo TUMOR MARKER AFP je iznosio 360. ( a ref. Vred. Je od 0-5)!!!!! Sok sok sok

Uradili smo ct, magnet, pet scan, nema promena, ali jedini nacin da se spusti je HEMIOTERAPIJA!!!!!!

Inace ce doci do metastaze , odnosno tumor ce se negde pojaviti!!!!

Neki od doktora ne iskljucuju mogucnost da se sve ovo dogodilo zbog konzumiranja SPERM HOPE tableta!!! Iako su kao na biljnoj bazi, postoji mogucnost da su pokrenuli nesto u organizmu...  

Imam moralnu obavezu da skrenem paznju,  da iznesem svoj slucaj kako bih mozda pomogla drugima da izbegnu ovu uzasnu terapuju. 

Mozda kod drugih ne reaguje kao kod mm, mozda nije od SPERM HOPE -a ali moram skrenuti paznju da budete oprezni i da sa jednog puta ne skrenete na drugi, kao sto je slucaj sa nama!! 

Mi se sad borimo za njegov zivot, a zeleli smo da stvorimo novi, koji ce ovoga puta sacekati koju godinu, ali svakako necemo odustati od bebe!!!
Zelim vam svima srecu i da se samo volite, to je najvaznije!
Ljubav je pokretac svega...  :Smile:

----------


## Bananka

Lucija hvala na upozorenju!
Želim tebi i tm puno snage za borbu i da na kraju sve dobro zavrsi u obje borbe!!!

----------


## kameleon

lucija 85  :Love:  baš mi je žao..
jeste prije tih tableta isto radili markere?
sretno s daljnjim lječenjem!  :grouphug:

----------


## tuzna

oooooo, Lucija85 bas mi je zao! :Sad: 
zelim oprovak sto prije,samo da ne bude gore....
a,ko zna,mozda ce neko rjesenje za bebu biti "slag na tortu"  :Wink:

----------


## Bananka

Rominka, dao mi soc.gin.uputnicu za kariogram.buduci da mm ide na kariogram, nebi bilo lose da i ja napravim jer u 3postupka nije doslo do t, pa da vidimo kako izgleda kariogram i kod mene.

----------


## kameleon

Super bananka!!  A jesi možda radila imunološke pretrage? Možda ni to nebi bilo loše napraviti kad već radiš nalaze.

----------


## Bananka

Nisam, koje su to tocno pretrage? Da se prebacimo na temu imunoloske pretrage?

----------


## mmmm4

> Ja sam cula za par slucajeva azoospermije sa varikokelom,koja je na kraju operisana a opet se spermiogram nije popravio,tako da mi se cini da je varikokela kao uzrok neplodnosti malo ''preforsirana''. Bitno je da je spermiogram uredan, a razloge zasto ne dolazi do oplodnje treba traziti negdje drugo. Mozda je imunologija u pitanju,kvalitet tvojih jajnih stanica... Mozda je za vas IVF opcija?


Zaboravila sam napisati da smo bili na postupku IVF i da nije uspjelo. 
Vracene su dvije blastociste ali nista :Sad: (
Pocetkom iduce godine idemo na drugi postupak.
Bitno je to da je mm radio do sada par spermiograma.
Moram napomenuti da kako koji labaratorij oznacava azospermiju.
Prvi put smo imali 50% (a+b) pokretnih-normozospermija, drugi put 40% i isto normozospermij, treci put i cetvrti smo radili u privatnoj klinici.
Treci60%, a cetvrti 40% gdje dobio oznaku blaga azoospermija.
Takoder moram napomenuti da treci put je radena u 4 mj i stvarno smo se potrudili da bude dobar spermiogram.
To znaci da je mm uzimao cink selen i maticnu te se zdravo hranio.

----------


## alma_itd

Koliko ja znam azoospermija na zalost ne moze biti ''blaga''. Kod azoo nema niti jednog spermatozoida u ejakulatu. Vi se na srecu ne borite sa azoospermijom :Grin:

----------


## Inesz

> Zaboravila sam napisati da smo bili na postupku IVF i da nije uspjelo. 
> Vracene su dvije blastociste ali nista(
> Pocetkom iduce godine idemo na drugi postupak.
> Bitno je to da je mm radio do sada par spermiograma.
> Moram napomenuti da kako koji labaratorij oznacava azospermiju.
> Prvi put smo imali 50% (a+b) pokretnih-normozospermija, drugi put 40% i isto normozospermij, treci put i cetvrti smo radili u privatnoj klinici.
> Treci60%, a cetvrti 40% gdje dobio oznaku blaga azoospermija.
> Takoder moram napomenuti da treci put je radena u 4 mj i stvarno smo se potrudili da bude dobar spermiogram.
> To znaci da je mm uzimao cink selen i maticnu te se zdravo hranio.


Prema ovom što pišeš kod vas se radio o atenozoospermiji-smanjenoj pokretljivosti spermija.

Možeš pogledati nalaze i napisati nam vrijednosti svih parametara od obavljenih spermiograma-broj spermija, morfologiju, pokeretljiovst, volumen ejakulata...


Azoospermija znači da nema spermija u ejakulatu.

----------


## Rominka

Bananka odlicno! Idete na Rebro, pretpostavljam. Brzo se dodje na red, ali se nesto duze ceka nalaz. No, imate i tzv. savjetovanje. I da, ne bilo zgorega da i imuno odradis.

----------


## Bananka

Rominka, idemo na sv.Duh (brze smo dobili termin i za cca.3tjedna je gotov nalaz).
Za imuno me je i savjetovala kameleon na drugoj temi, ali ne znam koje su to sve pretrage i da li mi treba preporuka mpo-dr. kako bih dobila uputnicu od soc.gin.za imuno pretrage?

----------


## vatra86

Treba ti preporuka od bilo kojeg specijaliste za imuno, osim od soc.gin. Znaci od MPO najlase da ces dobiti. Ja sam dobila od gin iz bolnice nakon ab.

----------


## Bananka

Hvala, vatra86!

----------


## ljubav

Pozdrav svima.Već godinu dana vas pratim i evo konačno da vam se pridružim.
Već dvije i po godine sam u  braku i nemamo djece.U septembru 2013 odem kod  ginekologa i sve je ok.Ginekolog predloži da pratimo ciklus i folikule.Tako je i bilo.Ciljani odnosi i ništa.Nakon toga muž uradi spermiogram.Idem po nalaze i mislim "ma sigurno će sve biti u redu", ali nije bilo tako.Dijagnoza AZOOSPERMIJA.Strašno.Šta je to?Nakon konsultacija sa doktorom Mehmedbašićem,shvatam da će biti jedini način VTO.Odmah sam na netu pretražila sve i prostudirala.Muž uradi nalaze FSH 11.9 a LH 1.92.Napravimo pauzu i počne piti neke tablete,zdrav način života ,trening,ali nije prestao pušiti  :Smile: .
U septembru ove godine krećemo u akciju.Uradimo nalaz hormona opet.
FSH    19,1
LH  5,1
estradiol 120
progesteron 5,4
prolaktin   348
Testosteron 19,3
Nakon toga na kliniku Koševo kod urologa Efendića.Dijagnoza Atrofija testisa (u 8 godini života prebolovao zaušnjake).
Odlučimo da ne gubimo vrijeme i da idemo u kliniku New Life.Tu sada radi dr.Ali Enver Kurt koji je bio u Bashceci klinici.U kliniku New Life odemo 27.9..Ponovi spermiogram i opet ništa .Sve nule  :Sad: .Doktor nam predlaže Mikro tese.Obavijestit će nas kad im dodje urolog,a mm treba do tada da uradi nalaz Y hromosom mikrodeleciju i kariotip.Urolog dolazi otprilike svaka dva mjeseca.Mikrodeleciju y hromosoma i kariotip je radio na Koševu, na Dipu.10.12. nalaz mikrodelecije je gotov i uredan je.Sve ok.Nalaz kariotipa nije još urađen.Početkom decembra zovu me iz klinike.Urolog dolazi 19.12. i pitaju nas jesmo li se odlučili za operaciju.Zakažemo termin u 4h.Prije operacije treba uraditi nalaz krvi i EKG.
Dan prije operacije zovu nas da dođemo u 1h na kliniku.Slijedi čekanje.Bile su neke operacije koje su duže potrajale.Moj muž ulazi u salu u %h.Budi se u /g.Dobro je.A sad čekanje.Sjedim na krevetu pored njega i samo gledamo prema vratima kada će doći da nam saopšte rezultate.I konačno dolazi doktor.Već sam vidjela na njegovom licu da nisu našli ništa.Tako je i bilo.Ništa,ali baš ništa nisu našli.Gotovo,svijet nam se srušio.Sreća pa je vikeend da ne moram ići na posao.Da bar ova dva dana provedem u krevetu.

----------


## ljubav

i da ,šta dalje?????????Dalje nema.Može li se opet ponoviti i uraditi mikro tese nakon nekog vremena?

----------


## ljubav

Zaboravila sam vam napisati da ste sve divne i snažne.Sve što znam o azoospermiji naučila sam ovdje.I taj put koji se mora preći. Puno ste mi pomogle.Veliko hvala.Ko ima mogućnosti treba se boriti do kraja.Ali ne bih gubila vrijeme sa nekom terapijom.Nema tu baš nekog pomaka, bar što se tiče azoospermije.Odmah treba uraditi mikrotese.Najveća i najbolja mogućnost da se nađe neki spermić.
Kod nas to nije bio slučaj  :Sad: 
Zbog čega,kako,šta još uvijek ne znamo.U ponedjeljak ćemo otići po nalaz.Ne znam koje nalaze moramo uraditi da bi našli ozrok?

----------


## boss

ljubav zao mi je zbog loseg nalaza micro tese , tesko da ces naci uzrok azoospermije a micro tesu mozes jos jednom da uradis al najbolje ti je da se sa urologom posavjetujes al moj ti je savjet da vidite i opciju donora . drzi se , isplaci se i krenite dalje.

----------


## Inesz

Ljubav,
dobro došla na forum. Nadam se da ćeš ovdje i dalje dobivati potrebne informacije, savjete i podršku.

Žao mi je da se morate suočiti sa dijagnozom azoospermije. 

Kao što Boss kaže, raspravite od sljedećim koracima  i opcijama u liječenju sa svojim liječnicima. 

Da li su vam liječnici predlagali mogućnost ostvarivanja roditeljstva koroz donaciju muških spolnih stanica?

Na ovoj je temi mnogo sretnih roditelja koji su svoju djecu dobili na taj način. 

Sretno!

----------


## ljubav

Hvala vam Inesz i Boss.Sutra idemo na kliniku, muž treba na previjanje,pa ćemo tak i dobiti nalaz i sve ću ih detaljno pitati.Mada, pitala sam sestricu u petak,rekla mi je da ne praktikuju drugu mikro tese.Vidjet ću sve s njima sutra.
Ne znam postoje li još neke pretrage koje nismo uradili?Šta bi još mogli uraditi? FSH mu je prvo bio 11.9 pa skočio na 19.Kako i zašto se to dešava?
Ili nema ni potrebe nakon svega, možda je sve kristalno jasno, ali ne možemo da se pomirimo s ovim.Tražimo neki tračak nade, mada mislim realno da nemamo nikakve šanse,jer nisu baš ništa našli,niti jedan jedini  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
Možete li mi reći molim vas kakva je situacija kod vas bila?Kakve su tačno dijagnoze kod vaših muževa?Jesu li radili biopsiju ili mikro tese?
Boss, ti imaš dva dječaka?
A o opciji donora moj muž ne želi ni da razmišlja.Bar se nadam da je to sad tako, ali da će vremenom promijeniti mišljenje.
Izvinite molim vas što vas obasipam ovolikim pitanjima, ali trebate mi sada :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ljubav

A boss, sad sam provjerila tvoje stare postove .Vi ste dobili dva dječaka ,koji su sad već veliki dečki  :Smile: .Tako mi je drago kad vidim da ljudi uspiju da se izbore sa azoo,dobiju dječicu i izađu iz ove noćne more.
Kako ste uspjeli?

----------


## aboni76

Draga Ljubav...tačno prije dvije godine, decembar 2012 (ne znam da li si čitala stare postove), nas desetak (možda i više) parova, prošlo je pakao koji ti sada prolaziš. Kod mog muža su tada našli malo materijala i zaledili, dr. Emre nam je rekao da u slučaju da ne uspije vto sa tim materijalom, drugu MT ne preporučuje.  U junu 2013 smo bili u postupku, odledili matrijal, našli samo 3 spermatozoida, dobili jedan embrio i  beta nula. Srušio nam se svijet, znam da me tada bolio svaki dio tijela i duše i pitala sam se da li će ikada prestati. Možda će ti to sada nestvarno zvučati, ali vrijeme liječi sve, ovo ti govorim jer mislim da znam kako se osjećaš,znam koliko vas boli, ali vremenom će biti lakše. Rijetko koji muškarac je odmah prihvatio donaciju,  mm nije na početku bio za to, kasnije je promijenio mišljenje i sada jedva čeka da odemo u postupak.

----------


## ljubav

Draga aboni76, hvala ti na podršci.Znam da me samo moji roditelji i vi koji ste prošli kroz ovo možete razumjeti.Strašan bol,praznoća.Jednostavno ne vidim smisao života.Ne budi mi se i ne ustaje mi se iz kreveta.Valjda vrijeme učiniti svoje,da se naviknemo živjeti s tom činjenicom i da prihvatimo istinu.
Vidjet ću još ujutru kad odemo na kliniku po nalaz (i muž mora na previjanje) šta će nam reći i predložiti.Mada,mislim da će nam jedina opcija biti donacija ili usvojiti dijete.
Samo da znaš da sam prošle godine,kad smo tek dobili dijagnozu u novembru,čitala sve tvoje stare postove kao i drugih cura koje su bile na forumu.
Eto da znaš, sjećam te se  :Smile:

----------


## boss

ljubav nama se posrecilo samo smo mi radili obicnu tesu , e evo sad momcima je jos malo godina dana . al i moj je bio kategoricno protiv donora i drugih opcija da bi prije postupka izjavio da ako ne uspijemo da bi mozda mogli ici u prag na donora , jednostavno njima treba vremena da se ta ideja slegne 
( a to je jedno par godina , sta ces musko) . al evo sad imamo dvoje svojih al pocinje nam se oboma buditi neko razmisljanje da uzmemo sebi djevojcicu iz doma pa da budemo kompletni , a o tome prije dve godine nije bilo ni rjeci kao opcija , s ovim ti hocu reci da vrijeme mjenja njih . a isto tako imam prijatelja koji je nakon xy godina pokusavanja (i njemu je trebalo dosta vremena da legne na svoje ) na kraju usvojio curicu i kad dodje kod mene prica mi mozes zamisliti sva je na mene , i to tako ponosno kaze . 
ima i drugih opcija samo treba dosta al bas dosta vremena da njima to legne i da krenu razmisljati u tom pravcu .
al sad ga pusti jer sad ce mu trebati vremena da prihvati i da se pomiri sa rezultatom tese , jednostavno ja mislim da je njemu teze ipak ti ovdje se izjadas i dobijes utjehu , izjadas se svojim roditeljima a pretpostavljam da on sve to sad drzi u sebi tako da cemu trebati vremena da sve to provari.

----------


## ljubav

Cure,
Sretna vam Nova godina.Sve najbolje vam želim, da vam bude puno bolja od prethodne godine i da u 2015 godini ako Bog da dobijemo poklone koje najviše želimo  :Smile: .
     Aboni76 kako si ti?Molim te, možeš li mi reći nešto više o donorskoj? Napisala si mi da da čekate da idete u postupak.Ne znam ni gdje se to može raditi ni koliko košta.     Prošlo je 15 dana kako je mm radio MT i jako je teško prihvatiti da nikada nećemo imati biološko dijete  :Sad: . Ne mogu da se pomirim s tim.Odmah sam počela da polahko razgovaram sa mužem oko donorske.Ja nemam problema s tim.Njemu će to biti teško prihvatiti, ali polahko, biću uporna , pa valjda će se predomisliti.Nadam se da će to biti što prije,jer vrijeme brzo prolazi,ja imam 31 godinu i bojim se da se kod mene nešto ne iskomplikuje.Samo molim Boga da dobijemo dijete, pa na bilo koji način, jer je želja prevelika.
 Na forumu već dugo nema sos15.Voljela bih da se javi.

----------


## ljubav

Opet sam čitala vaše stare postove,taj tužni decembar 2012.g.Samo da ti kažem da mi je jako žao.Sad ti pišem,već dvije godine su prošle od tada, ali jednostavno čitajući vaše postove,tako sam doživjela vaše priče,kao da sam bila prisutna s vama tog 9.12.  :Sad: .Nadam se da mi ne zamjeraš zbog ovoga.
Isto sam se osjećala prije 15 dana i nikada neću zaboraviti 19.12.2013.g.Nikada u životu nisam osjetila takvu bol cry:

----------


## aboni76

Draga ljubav nemam zašto da ti zamjeram, nažalost prošla si isto kao i mi  :Sad: . Donatorska se može raditi u Pragu, imaš temu Podpomognuta u Češkoj, tu ćeš naći sve informacije. Ja sam izračunala da nam treba oko 5.000 EUR za postupak, lijekove i troškove puta. Samo polako i strpljivo, sve bude i prođe, pa tako će i tuga koju trenutno osjećaš s vremenom biti manja..


Svima sretna Nova Godina, da bude ispunjena mirom i veseljem i da nam se svim ostvari najveća želja!

----------


## tuzna

ljubav, evo javit cu se i ja da ti dam podrsku.
ono sto moje iskustvo kaze,a i cure su ti potvrdile, doista vrijeme lijeci sve. ja sam mislila da je to samo floskula,ali nije.vjeruj da nije. tu cinjenicu da necemo imati biolosku djecu, a Bog je dao da nam bude tako prirodna i spontana(da zelimo dijete), nikad ne mozemo u potpunosti preboljeti. uvijek  ona "visi" tu negdje, kvari slast svakog uzivanja u zivotu(bar nama), ali jednostavno,nakon nekog vremena, naucis zivjeti sa tom cinjenicom. 
muz i ja smo probali sve, osim microtese. dugo nam je to bila krajnja opcija, znali smo da nakon toga nemamo vise niti jednu opciju, a sad i ne spominjemo micro vise.
ja se bojim da on djaba,nakon svega sto je prosao, prodje i to a da ne bude sa rezultatom kakvog ocekujemo,a s druge strane, bojim se da se ne budem pitala citav zivot sta bi bilo da smo otisli.
koliko god covjek znao da se ne treba nadati, svaki odlazak ljekaru,koji je pokusaj pronalaska rjesenja, toliko nas izbaci iz kolotecine, da po mjesec dana ne mozemo vratiti zivot u normalu.
mm i ja smo sad u fazi da planiramo putovanje u Dubai,a ne microtese :D
ono sto meni jako pomaze je shvatanje da je njegova azoo odluka Onoga iznad nas, da smo dali gotovo sve od sebe, i da tu ne mozemo nista. i nicije dijete nije moje i nicija trudnoca nije moja, tako da uzivam sa svim prijateljima u njihovim trudnocama i djeci.  :Wink: 
svim ostalim curama veliki pozdrav, ja stalno "virkam" na ovu temu i mada vise ne znam veliku vecinu forumašica, radujem se i tugujem sa svakom.

----------


## lady555

ljubav žao mi je što je MT imala takav ishod, znam kako je boriti se sa azoospermijom, cijeli svijet se sruši, ali uvijek se nešto desi da te navede da postoji šansa za bolje....
nemojte odustajati, mi smo imali sreće da nađu spermije biopsijom, sve je sreća i Božja volja, 
čitam vas i uz vas sam cure  :grouphug:

----------


## ljubav

Hvala aboni76.Već sam pronašla temu i pročitala dosta na toj temi.Samo se nadam da će mi muž pristati što prije.Ne znam šta da radim ako ne bude htio.Volim ga i želim s njim da imam dijete.A šta ako on ne bude htio??? 8 godina sam bila s njim u vezi i već smo dvije i po godine u braku.Znači od 20-te godine sam s njim.Ne znam da li je normalno što se pitam šta ako nam ne budu želje iste.
Iskreno on je previše pozitivan i nada se da će se možda popraviti stanje.Ja nisam pesimistična nego sam realna.Jednostavno mislim da se kod azoo stanje ne može popraviti i nakon mikro tese nema više nikakvog načina da bih mogli doći do spermića.Šta nam ostaje drugo nego donatorska.Sve ostalo je mislim gubljenje vremena.
Opet s druge strane , Bog je Svemoćan i Svemoguć, On ako kaže  za nešto BUDI ono BUDE.Sve je u Njegovoj moći.
5000e jeste punoo, ali šta ću, podigla bih kredit i to je to.Jesi li se ti odlučila u koju kliniku ćeš ići?  :Kiss:  

tužna i tebe dugo znam s foruma.Mislim da biste ipak trebali pokušati sa mikro tese.Nemate šta izgubiti i probati još s tim.Ipak da ne bude , kao što i sama kažeš ,šta bi bilo da smo otišli.Opet, vi ćete odlučiti, ali eto nakon svega ja bih probala i sa tom zadnjom opcijom.Dr. Emre sad radi u New Life klinici.MT košta 2500KM.MM su radili u petak, u ponedjeljak je otišao na posao.Super je podnio operaciju, sa malim bolovima u donjem dijelu stomaka.Pio je antibiotike i možda samo dvije tablete protiv bolova. Šta god da odlučiš sretno. Slažem se s tobom da je ovako odlučio Bog i na sve ovo tako i gledam, ali isto tako mislim ako nam nije dao mogućnost da imamo svoju biološku djecu, opet, dao nam je i neke druge opcije.E sad , na nama je hoćemo li to prihvatiti.
 Uživaj u Dubaiju  :Wink:   :Kiss: 
Ja još uvijek nisam ni za druženja, putovanja i sl.Samoća mi sad najviše odgovara.Ali neću dozvoliti da padnem u tešku depresiju,morat  ću se polahko čupati iz ovog stanja.

lady555 jako sam sretna zbog tebe.Kako je lijepo čuti kad neko uspije, posebno sa azoo.Suze mi odmah krenu od sreće..Čuvaj se i uživaj u svojoj trudnoći  :Kiss: 
Hvala vam svima na podršci koju mi pružate  :grouphug:

----------


## Rominka

Ljubav, daj vam vremena. Vremena da probavite situaciju, vremena da zalujete, prihvatite i pocnete razmisljati o drugim opcijama. Odluke o donoru ili posvojenju ne padaju s neba, one se promisljalju, o njima se duuuugo prica, pa cak se i posvadja. To je takav ciklus i to morate proci. Na kraju odluka je samo vasa, a ne mora biti ista. Morate biti svjesni da na kraju konacna odluka ne mora biti donor, jer stvarno nije jedina. Ali morate biti iskreni prema samima sebi, a onda i prema jedno drugome. Samo pomalo i doci ce sve na svoje.

----------


## tuzna

ljubav, bas lijepo Rominka rece: daj vam vremena.
moje osmogodisnje iskustvo kaze da vremenom pocnes prihvatati ono sto ti je nekad bilo apsolutno nezamislivo.
kazes, Bog kaze BUDI i ono biva, vrlo dobro znam tu recenicu... kad realno sagledas zivot na ovom svijetu, shvatis da je sve vec ranije odredjeno i da ce se sudjeno desiti, da sad skocis sa desetog sprata, ono sto je odredio Bog, biti ce. nije to u nasoj moci, ne mozemo apsolutno nikako promijeniti tu cinjenicu.
vidi,ja sam prosla razne faze sa muzem koji je jako zatvoren. ponekad kaze emocije i kad ih izgovori shvatim koliko mu je tesko.
cesto se stavljam u situaciju da je obrnuto i shvatam da ne moze niko od nas znati kako bi postupio(aludiram na donorsku) kad bi bio u toj situaciji(da je razlog nemanja bioloske djece i treba  pristati na donorsku).
muskarci su jos uz to i posebna prica...
svaka od nas na svoj nacin nosi svoje breme i bori se sa svojom sudbinom.ja svog muza toliko volim da nema sanse da bih ga ikad ostavila kad ne bi bio za donorsku ili usvojenje,a ja bih.
na kraju krajeva,nisam se samo udala da bih imala djecu.naprotiv,kad sam se udavala za njega ,nisam o tome ni mislila.
dala bih dosta toga da imam djecu,nekad mi se cini da ce me to boljeti do kraja zivota, i mm je priznao da ga dodjela paketica u nasoj firmi uzasno pogadja i tako ce biti dok je ziv, ali odmah pomislim da ima sudbina gorih od moje. trebam ,ipak, biti zahvalna....Hvala Bogu!  :Wink:

----------


## ljubav

Rominka i tužna, hvala vam na savjetima i na podršci.Znam da nam treba vremena da sve prihvatimo.Vrijeme će  "učiniti svoje".
Znam da je još uvijek rano govoriti o nekim budućim  koracima i postupcima.Nego eto, shvatite me da je ovo još uvijek za mene šok, pa mi se po glavi samo motaju neke misli i razmišljanja.
Tako je, ima puno gorih životnih situacija i sudbina.

----------


## edina

Ljubav i mi smo se borili sa azoo 6 ili7 godina.  Na pocetku kad smo saznali za azoo dokotr je govorio za donera i moj muz nije dao da se spomeni doner.  Sad imamo sina koji je 15 mjeseci kojeg smo dobili putem donera i muz kaze bio sam budala sto nisam i prije uradio dok smo bili mladzi.  Pokusavali smo jos 4 puta ali posle sina ali nismo uspjeli.  Nadam se da ce upjeti jos jednu bebu imati.

----------


## baranja

pozdravljam vas sve,napokon imam lepih vesti,posle dugogodišnje azoo,uz pomoć doktora i terapije koju sam koristio posle druge kontrole,na svaka tri meseca,dobili smo plivače i veliki broj jos ne formiranih potpuno plivača,radjena je tesa,i tako je došlo do poboljšanja,inace je kod mene bio fsh 66,5,lh15,test1,5,pre početka terapija,sada jos samo fsh malo strči iznad normale,a lh i test su u parametrima,u martu idemo na kontrolu i verovatno cemo odmah uraditi dogovor za vantelesnu
eto tako...posle mnogo ..bezbroj razočarenja i došle i lepe vesti

----------


## baranja

pozdravljam vas sve,napokon imam lepih vesti,posle dugogodišnje azoo,uz pomoć doktora i terapije koju sam koristio posle druge kontrole,na svaka tri meseca,dobili smo plivače i veliki broj jos ne formiranih potpuno plivača,radjena je tesa,i tako je došlo do poboljšanja,inace je kod mene bio fsh 66,5,lh15,test1,5,pre početka terapija,sada jos samo fsh malo strči iznad normale,a lh i test su u parametrima,u martu idemo na kontrolu i verovatno cemo odmah uraditi dogovor za vantelesnu
eto tako...posle mnogo ..bezbroj razočarenja i došle i lepe vesti
lekovi su i sama terapija sa "zenskim lekovima",ako nekom mogu pomoci,u p.p. posaljite mi poruku,zelim vam svima srecu i uspeh,da istrajete,srecnooo!!!

----------


## Bananka

Baranja, to su odlicne vijesti! Zelim da vam postupak bude uspjesan i da uskoro ugledate + !
Da li mozes ovdje napisati koju si terapiju koristio (koje ljekove, koje doze i koliko dana)?
Hvala i sretno svima!

----------


## tinkerbell83

Baranja, dragi i ja imamo isti problem kao i ti, iz Beograda smo i tek na pocetku borbe. Obzirom da sam nova na forumu ne mogu jos slati pp,da li mi mozes reci koja klinika ili koji doktor je u pitanju....Hvala

----------


## baranja

uromedica,kneza milosa79

----------


## baranja

nekoliko vrsta,terapija traje u proseku 6-7-nedelja,arimidex,b-kompleks,pronison,moj savet,nemojte sami da krecete da pijete neke lekove bez konsultacija doktora,molim vas,jer ako budete citali u postovima ima jedan par koji se zeznuo za ceo zivot zbog samoinicijativnog uzimanja lekova,bez konsultacija

----------


## baranja

:grouphug:

----------


## tinkerbell83

baranja,da li mi mozes poslati poruku koji doktor je u pitanju....cula sam za tu polikliniku, i sa njihovog sajta od spiska lekara,bili smo kod jednog na klinickom centaru u Beogradu,ali nismo bili zadovoljni. Vidim da si ti uzimao neke terapije,a nama je odmah preporucena biopsija bez ikakvih daljih pregleda....mi smo na pocetku problema i za njega saznali pre cetiri meseca,pa bi saslusali jos necije misljenje,a znamo da nam je krajnja opcija biopsija. Sa spiska lekara sa sajta,za jednog sam cula da je dobar,nazalos mi bili drzavno kod nekog drugog,pa da li bi mi mogao napisati koji doktor je u pitanju? Hvala

----------


## baranja

profesor mićić,kada pozovete uromedic,trazte kod njega konsultacije i to je to
kako on kaze ja sam slusao i dosli smo do rezultata,sto je najbitnije,ponesite papire koje ste radili i sta ste radili,spermo gram,genetski deo fsh,lh,testesteron...

----------


## tinkerbell83

Hvala puno  :Smile:

----------


## baranja

:Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Bananka

> nekoliko vrsta,terapija traje u proseku 6-7-nedelja,arimidex,b-kompleks,pronison,moj savet,nemojte sami da krecete da pijete neke lekove bez konsultacija doktora,molim vas,jer ako budete citali u postovima ima jedan par koji se zeznuo za ceo zivot zbog samoinicijativnog uzimanja lekova,bez konsultacija


Hvala baranja! Necemo uzimati nista bez dogovora s doktorom, ali cemo ga pitati sto on misli o toj terapiji u nasem slucaju.

----------


## baranja

pozdrav,ima li sta novo?

----------


## tinkerbell83

> pozdrav,ima li sta novo?



Caos baranja....hvala jos jednom na informacijama,moj dragi je trenutno na menjanju zivotnih navika iz korena, sport, ishrana, vitamini, mnogooooomanje stresa i krajem februara radimo kontrole pa u akciju. Poseticemo kliniku koju si preporucio,kao i zakazati konsultacije i razgovor kod tvog lekara,za koga sam ranije cula i kod jos jednog urologa....uvek volimo da cujemo dva misljenja  :Smile:

----------


## baranja

nemoj mi se zahvaljivati,drago mi je da mogu pomoci,kamo srece da sam i ja imao tako negoga da me odmah uputi na pravu adresu,nego baceno i para i zivaca ,dok nismo dosli do pravog lekara i dobrih rezultata,to sto kazes za supruga,nemoj ga sada terati da od njega pravis spartanca,neka izbegava trcanje i zagrevanje donjeg dela,sire bokserice.. i tako to.ajd pa javi da ima lepih novosti
veliki pozdrav

----------


## sandy0606

Pozz svima. Evo i nas medju azzo ekipom. Od 2012. smo u borbi. Odradili jedan stimulirani (biokemijska) i jedan fet (beta 0). Nalazi mm (32g): oligoasteno, crypto i sada od proslog tj azzo. Visoki fsh, testosteron i ostalo ok. Ja (31g):nizak amh, ostalo ok uz poneku vodenu cistu. Imali smo pauzu od godinu i pol i sad ponavljali nalaze i na spermiogramu 00000. Obavio punkciju na vv kod dr. Peros i sad cekamo nalaze.    Vec sam bezbroj puta prije, a i sada iscitala ovu temu i divim vam se svima. Nadam se da cemo i mi biti toliko hrabri.  Sretno svima  :Kiss:

----------


## vesnam

Da li neko može da mi pojasni nalaz biopsije? Ima vas ovde sa mnogo više znanja od mene, pa bi da mi samo neko kaže da li ima nade da pokušamo još nešto ili da stanemo više sa ovom mučnom borbom..
Desni testis: uočavaju se elementi poremećaja spermatogeneze, sa isključivo Sertoly ćelijama, nema daljeg sazrevanja germinativnih ćelija. Intersticijum pokazuje umerenu fibrozu i male grupe Laydigovih ćelija regularne morfologije. Levi testis: tkivo sa 70 semenih kanalićaočuvanog lumena.U kanalićima se nalazi samo sertoly ćelijska populacija,. Odražava se i slika višestruko zadebljanih bazalnih membrana,sa peritubularnom fibrozom. Intersticijum i njegovi elementi , laydigove ćelije limfatici i inflamatorna komponenta su neeupadljivi. Zaključak: histološka slika odgovara kombinovanom poremećaju spermatogenog zastoja: bolesti zadebljalih bazalnih membrana sa dominantnom Sertoly komponentom. Prisutni su i elementi peritubularne fibroze. Nema slika sazrevanja germinativnih ćelija. Nema elemenata intratubularne neoplazije germinativnih ćelija.
Izvinjavam se zbog dužeg posta, ali bi mi stvarno značilo da mi neko pojasni ovo i samim tim da znam da li da dižem ruke ili da nastavimo dalje

----------


## Bananka

> nekoliko vrsta,terapija traje u proseku 6-7-nedelja,arimidex,b-kompleks,pronison,moj savet,nemojte sami da krecete da pijete neke lekove bez konsultacija doktora,molim vas,jer ako budete citali u postovima ima jedan par koji se zeznuo za ceo zivot zbog samoinicijativnog uzimanja lekova,bez konsultacija


Hvala baranja, evo pitali dr. i rekao da ne treba nista uzimati jer su hormoni svi uredu. Sad cekamo termin za biopsiju.
Kako je kod vas, ima li novosti?

----------


## Bananka

Vesnam, nazalost se ja ne kuzim u vas nalaz ali se nadam da ce se netko javiti tko ce moci pomoci!

Sandy0606, kod dr.Perosa ste u dobrim rukama.

Sretno svima!

----------


## baranja

da ti kazem u kratkom ,nalazi su priblizno mojim nalazima,gde mi je nekoliko "lekara konstatovalo da necu moci imati decu sa suprugom svojom te doktore sam satvio pod znake navode,jer nisu ni pokusali ni sa jednom terapijom da mi pomognu ili upute,ali hvala bogu posle niza terapija gde se stanje popravljalo ,dosli smo do "plivaca i velikog broja ne potpuno formiranih plivaca"tako da ne gubite nadu ,nego samo napred

----------


## baranja

bananka,cekam pocetak marta,gde se nadamo istim i boljim rezultatima,i da cujemo sta doktor kaze,tako radimo dalicemo vestacku ili ,daj boze prirodnim putem,veliki pozdrav za sve vas i zelim vam puno zivaca i uspeha da izgurate sve do kraja,uspesno

----------


## Bananka

I vama puno srece i neka bude uspjesno!
Vi ste kod dr. u beogradu koliko sam vidjela. Da li je dr. radio punkciju ili biopsiju ili jos nista? Koji je vas plan?

----------


## baranja

radjena punkcija,i nakon dve terapije kojee nam je prepisao ,doobili smo u uzorku iz punkcije ,"plivace"sada pocetkom marta idemo na ponovni pregled i da cujemo sta kaze doktor, e plan je pa ko se povecao broj ,pokusati jos povecati za prirodnim putem,a ako imamo samo malo povecanje ,da radimo vestacku oplodnju i gotovo :Saint:

----------


## Bananka

Vec je odlicna stvar sto ste dobili plivace terapijom!!!
Mi smo u 3punkicije testisa dobili ukupno 5embrija i 3ET(embriotransfera) sa ICSI. Mozda da pokusate sa IVF/ICSI, kad u punkciji ima spermija.

----------


## sandy0606

Suborke nase, stigao nalaz punkcije mm. Dg azoospermia, hypospermia. U lijevim testisu nadjeno nesto sertolijevih stanica, a uzv nadjeni mikroliti. U desnom nadjeno dosta sertolijevih i jedan spermij. Jedan ali vrijedan. Prijedlog je biopsija te ponoviti slobodnu i ukupni testosteron, SHBG i LH u serumu te uzv skrotuma. Molim vas komentar. Ima li nade prema ovom nalazu da nadju sta biopsijom? Trenutno mm ne uzima nikakve vitamine . Neko vrijeme je pio bioastin, sexsovit, cink, selen... ima li mu smisla to ponovno uvodit? Sutra zovem dr na vv pa cu vidjet kakav je njezin plan za dalje.  :Kiss:

----------


## baranja

ja sam pre terapija imao nekoliko sertolijevih celija,samo bez ijednog plivaca,nakon prve terapije od tri meseca dobijam okrugle celije,tako pise u nalazu,da bi nakon druge terapije dobili plivace i puno okruglih celija,terapija je nesto sto jos nije u praksi lekara,sastoji se od "ženskih lekova"i pokazuje sve više i više uspeha u lečenju azzo i muskog steriliteta,inace moj fsh je bio na 66 lh ogroman a testesteron nizak,katastrofa,da bi sada bili dovedeni u normalu test.i lh,fsh je dosta opao ali imamo rezultate koji obećavaju,sto je i cilj svima nama, sto bi mucila coveka sa jos jednom biopsijom,neka mu da terapiju,da ih poveca i napravi kojeg plivaca,pa onda dalje :Smile:

----------


## Bananka

Sandy0606, nazalost se ne kuzim u nalaz. Najbolje pitaj dr.Jukic i javi i nama njezino misljenje. Pitaj ju sto misli o terapiji sto je baranja napisao. Kod mm su hormoni uredu i tada je dr.J.uvijek preporucila punkciju testisa, a kad smo isli privatno su nam preporucili biopsiju.

----------


## baranja

bananka,punkcijom ce videti stanje u testisu,pa ako nema nesto znacajnije da su nasli nek bude onda biopsija,koja mnogo bolnija i ide operativni putem,za ovaj tip lecenja koji sam ja dobio ,pre nekog vremena je jedan lekar u beogradu,drzao seminar lekarima urolozima i svima koji se bave temom i problemom muskog steriliteta,u domenu"lecenje muskog steriliteta sa zenskim lekovima"na tu varijantu je isao naziv,nemojte me tacno drzati za rec kako naziv bio tacan ,ali svi se oni znaju u nasim bivsim republikama,a sadasnjim drzavicama u okruzenju,tako da to je to,sretnoo

----------


## tinkerbell83

I ja sam cula,a i procitala na internetu neke strane clanke, da je uspesna metoda lecenja muskog steriliteta zenskim lekovima......a isto tako znam da je mali broj lekara koji bi pokusali tako nesto,a i sto se tice beograda, mali je br lekara koji se bave lecenjem muskog steriliteta.Istrazivajuci i rspitujuci se dosla sam do samo dva lekara,od toga je jedan kod koga je isao baranja

----------


## baranja

tako je,moj doktor i jos jedan za koje sam cuo,neznam ime doktora,taj je i pricao,tj.drzao seminar,da negresim dusu mozda jos neki sa njim,ali znam da je bila prica o tome da se leci sa "zenskim lekovima",i da daju uspesan rezultat,gde i sam ja mogu to da potvrdim,jer bilo gde sam pre toga bio,odgovor je bio ,nazalost nemozete imati dece,i ili usvojite ili donator,takoreci ono ajd kreni napolje rekao sam ti da si zavrsio sa mogucnosti da postanes roditelj,izadjes napolje a sve se vrti oko tebe....da bi sasvim slucajno,dosao do profesora koji mi je sada doktor i da srece i zdravlja i zavrsimo ovo sve,pa majke mi ,mogao bi knjigu napisati,koliko skotova ima diplomu doktora,i odnosa prema pacijentima,i meni samom,gde se mucimo i obijanja pragova ,bolnica ,klinika,i drzavnih i privatnih,kao imas zdrastveno osiguranje,pa da ali samo u na papiru,gde god odes plati i cekaj...pa na kraju,nadam se i da cemo uspesno zavrsiti sve ovo ,sto i vama svima od srca zelim,jer ovaj pakao  ko nije osetio taj nezna sta je i kako je tesko postati roditelj.neznam eto sta mi bi poceo sam kucati na odgovor,i evo napisa ja vama citavo pismo..

----------


## baranja

ima li sta novo kod koga?

----------


## tinkerbell83

Caos,
Mi u martu kod lekara.....Dragi se malo aktivirao,sport,zdrav zivot i malo ovih prirodnih preparata,on sam tako odlucio i idemo u martu,jer tada isticu tri meseca od tog prvog spermograma,pa nam lekar rekao tada da dodjemo......a u medjuvremenu spermamo svadbu :Smile:

----------


## baranja

to je super,svaka cast u svakom pogledu

----------


## baranja

ja sam pocetkom marta na kontroli u bgd pa cemo da cujemo sta ima novo,i sta cemo dalje da radimo,jer pored svega i nas ceka vencanje i sve po redu

----------


## baranja

ako cete ici kod lekara kojeg sam vam preporucio,zasto radite spermogram,dali je pod nekom terapijom bio u toku ova tri meseca?
a da mu je to lekar prepisao,osim sto pije na svoju ruku neke biljne preparate,radite striktno ono sto vam doktor kaze,a kada menjate lekara svesni ste da ce te dobar deo ici ponovo da radite,jer bude promena u nalazima a neki i zstare

----------


## tinkerbell83

Idemo kod tvog lekara, a dragi je sve analize uradio u klinickom centru beograd gde radi tvog lekara asistent i kada je cuo kod koga smo prvo bili,zakazao nam je tada pregled i kod njega ponovni spermogram. Dragi nista ne uzima na svoju ruku, nikakve lekove ni biljne preparate, samo sport, zdrav zivot i zdrave namernice. Inace je on prosle godine bio bas pod velikim stresom i nervozom i kada smo saznali i dijagnozu odlucio je da se sabere i sastavi i promeni neke zivotne navike, sport i sve ostalo mu bas prija i polako guramo ka martu i ponovnim analizama. Za sada su svi rezultati bili dobri, sem fsh koji je 30,ostali hormoni uredni. Mi smo u decembru saznali dijagnozu.....
Drzim palceve za tebe i tvoju lepsu polovinu i apsolutno verujem da ce sve ispasti dobro,a naravno odmah i da nam se pohvalis posle kontrole  :Smile:

----------


## baranja

naravno veliki pozdrav

----------


## tin

Pozdrav cure, nisam bila na foru vec duze vrijema. Ja i muz vodimo borbu sa neopstruktivnom azoospermijom. uvijek bude do 5 sperija. Danas sam bila na postupku u splitu, citi. To mi je 3-ci postupak u citu. Meni je bilo na ledu 6 jajni stanica. oplodene su 2  , posto nisu nasli vise spermija. Jedna malo bolja a jedna ne. Pa cemo vidjet. ako ovo ne uspije, dr predlaze microtesu.

----------


## Luli

Tin,draga svu srecu zelim i da ovaj postupak bude dobitni. :Smile: 
Da li mozda znas hoce li Cito radit micro tesu?Nesto sam cula da hoce ali nisam sigurna da je to prava micro tesa.Ako imas neke informacije javi molim te.To bi za sve nas azoo parove bila dobra vijest.

----------


## tin

rade u citu micro tesu, otkad su se preselili. Bar mi je tako rekao danas dr.poljak

----------


## bubekica

> rade u citu micro tesu, otkad su se preselili. Bar mi je tako rekao danas dr.poljak


http://www.cito.hr/hrv/djelatnosti=urologija_002.html
Navedeno im je na stranicama. Pa to je odlicna vijest!

----------


## Bananka

Da li netko zna sto je razlika izmedju biopsije testisa i micro tese?

----------


## tin

Miceo tesa je operacija testisa, gdje se pod mikroskopom traze spermi, biopsina je kad se pod lokalnom anestezijom uzimaju dio tkiva sa testisa, sa vise mjesta  i trazi se pod microskopom spermi

----------


## bubekica

> Da li netko zna sto je razlika izmedju biopsije testisa i micro tese?


http://www.roda.hr/article/read/biop...tese-microtese

----------


## Bananka

Hvala cure!
Bubekice, da li bi se sad na linku koji si stavila trebalo azurirati da ima microtese u Cito u Splitu? 

Mi cekamo trenutno termin za biopsiju na Rebru...nadamo se terminu u 3.mjesecu.

Tinkerbell, baranja, bubekica, Luli, tin i svima ostalim sretno!

----------


## bubekica

Azurirat cemo cim provjerimo info  :Wink:

----------


## baranja

pozdravljam vas sve,radio sam biopsiju,na drzvanoj klinici u somboru,gde urolog konstatovao,da su mali izgledi da bude ista,je je nasao nesto sertolijevih celija,to je bilo pre 3 godine,ali sam bio uporan i trazio i sreca mi se osmehnula da su doktori poceli kombinaciju sa "zenskim lekovima" i to se pokazalo ok,pocetkom treceg meseca idem na kontrolu,gde bi trebalo da bude plivaca vise nego na prethodnom pregledu,uzima uzorak punkcijom,inace biopsija se ne preporucuje  da se radi vise od par puta za ceo zivot,jer kazu ostavlja posledice u testisima,meni je bio uzet uzorak od 5x5mmdo same srzi testisa,koliko sam razumeo doktora,i tada u slojevima gledaju sta ima od materijala,a micro tese je da doktor ulazi sa mikroskopom u testise i trazi "plivace"za vantelesnu,nada, se da nisam pogrsno nesto napisao

----------


## baranja

srecno svima i veliki pozdrav od mene,izvinite na greskama u kucanju,i hocu da cujem lepe vesti od svake do kraja treceg meseca,ove godine!

----------


## tin

baranja hvala, nadat namje se d će nam se svima sreća jednom osmjehnut. pa ne može uvijek biti ni loše

----------


## alana22

Pozdrav svima!
Evo konačno da se i ja pridruzim nakon sto vas pratim vec neko vrijeme. Suprug i ja polusavama dobiti bebu vec dvije godine pa smo krenuli sa pretragama u septembru prosle godine. Kod mene sve ok ali je nazalost kod mm konstatirana azoospermija nakon 2 spermiograma. Naravno najprije nevjerica i šok a zatim smo polako krenuli sa pretragama. Svi nalazi uredni osim malo povisen fsh 12.8. Prije mjesec dana smo otisli u ivf kliniku u zg na punkciju testisa gdje je dr bio uvjeren da ce pronaci spermije obzirom na uredne nalaze, madjutim jos jedno razocarenje, ponovno nista. E sad, nama se ne da ponavljati punkcija nego razmisljamo da napravimo biopsiju. Na nekim forumima smo vidjeli da liječnici u klinici u Mariboru imaju dosta uspjeha pa me zanima da li netko ima iskustva sa njima. Inace i mm i ja imamo 32god. Sada jos namjeravamo napraviti kariogram da skupimo sta vise nalaza prije biopsije.

----------


## tin

Alana, isti slucaj je i kod nas bio. Moji muz takodjer ima uredne nalaze. radili punkciju i biopsiju u Slovenu kod dr.Resa. medjutim nista nije nadjeno. Ja ne znam gdje zivite i da li vam je split blizu, ali vam ja preporucujem dr.poljaka u splitu.doktor koji je strucnjak na ovom podrucju. On ce vas najbolje uputit. a rade sad i micro tesu

----------


## Bananka

Alana, i kod mm je isti slucaj. Svi nalazi ok, a dijagnoza azoo.
Ako ste u zg napravite kariogram na Sv.Duhu (najranije se dobije termin). Ne znam da li je tm radio ostale nalaze? Pisala sam na temi 'biopsija na Rebru' koje sve nalaze treba za biopsiju testista (tese)...mozda vam pomogne.
inace dobar urolog u zg je dr.Kapun u utrinama, ne znam kod kojeg ste bili?
Mi trenutno cekamo termin za biopsiju na Rebru kod dr.Hauptmana.
Pitaj sto god vas zanima i ne ustrucavajte se, tu smo svi da si izmijenimo iskustva!

----------


## alana22

Hvala vam na brzim odgovorima. Mi zivimo u Ri. Sad se spremamo napraviti kariogram na Rebru jer su nam tako preporucili ali eto novo saznanje. Super. Zapravo tek se trebamo naruciti. Napravili smo sve hormonske nalaze. prije 2mj sve bilo ok osim malo povisenog fsh a jucer vidimo da je sada i prolaktin povisen premda nam je endokrinolog rekao da to nije zabrinjavajuće. 
Razmisljamo i o klinici u Cito. Nekako smo se vec bili odlucili za Maribor pa sad ne znam ni sama. Da li je netko od vas vec bio u St?

----------


## Bananka

Alana, sa teme imunoloske pretrage kopiram svoij stari post:
Zvala sam proslji tjedan i na Rebro i na Sv.Duh i dobila za 14dana termin na sv.duhu i nalaz se ceka 3tjedna. Broj je 013712273. Za konzultacije ne znam...mislim da idu nakon nalaza!?

Na rebru se ceka termin 1,5mjesec, a nalaz 1-3mjeseca i treba se na pedijatriji naruciti.

Kod Podobnika se dobije termin za par dana, nalaz se ceka 10dana i dodje 3.500kn za oba partnera.

----------


## Sania

Pozdrav Alana22
i svima ostalima.
Dugo nisam ništa pisala. Čekala sam ljepše događaje da ih s vama podijelim ali eto.., imam iskustvo s Mariborom (Alana22 pita) pa osjećam dužnost to podijeliti.
Ponavljati ću se, jer mislim da sam većinu ovog već pisala.
MM je radio biopsiju u Mariboru kod profesora Milana Reljića. Biopsija je bila uspješna,  iako ni prof. Vlaisavljević nije davao velike šanse. Bili smo pripremljeni na negativan rezultat, ali smo htjeli to napraviti da budemo čisti prema svojoj savjesti. Možete samo zamisliti kolika je radost bila to što su spermiji pronađeni.
U Hrvatskoj su nas klinike Ili doktori  kod kojih smo bili odbili ( među njima i dr.Poljak cito) i predložili eventualno mogućnost donora.
U zadnjih godinu dana sam odradila dvije histeroskopije i dva postupka.
U prvom postupku je bio kraći protokol (5 js, 1 embrij, transfer 3.dan punkcije, rezultat 0) drugi postupak duži protokol (5 js, 2 embrija, transfer 3.dan punkcije, rezultat 0)  :Sad: 
Sve u svemu određeno s njihove strane profesionalno s mnogo ljudskosti.
Sad čekam da mi se jave za termin slijedećeg postupka. Imamo još materijala za dva postupka.
Čuda su moguća.
Želim napomenuti da je moj muž prebolio karcinom testisa i kod njega je Fsh visok (ostali hormoni u redu).
Pozdrav i sretno u pronalaženju mogućnosti da dobijemo ono što svi tako žarko želimo.

----------


## alana22

Bananka, puno ti hvala. Vec danas zovem Sv.Duh.  Ne mogu vidjeti tvoj post koji si kopirala. Nekako sam smotana po pitanju foruma :Smile:

----------


## alana22

Sania, hvala puno. 
Citala sam vec tvoje postove ranije, i nekako si mi dala nadu kad sam vidjela da su kod vas pronasli spermije. Bas mm danas cijeli dan zove bolnicu i Mb ali ne moze nikog dobiti, valjda hoce. I nama su lijecnici odmah predlozili donora (2ginekologa i urolog). Nismo bas za tu opciju barem dok sve ne pokusamo a i tada bi se radije odlucili za posvojenje. Drzim ti palčeve za sljedece postupke. Gledam petkom na TLC-u emisiju o MPO(neka klinika u Poljskoj) i bas su rekli kako je samo 50% sanse da uspije prvi transfer. Pokušaj ostati smirena koliko mozes.

----------


## Bananka

> Bananka, puno ti hvala. Vec danas zovem Sv.Duh.  Ne mogu vidjeti tvoj post koji si kopirala. Nekako sam smotana po pitanju foruma


Alana, nisi smotana! Ja nisam mogla standardno postati svoj post onda sam iza dvotocke ( :Smile:  kopirala svoj text  :Wink:  u poruki od 24.2. u 19:14. To je onaj post gdje je naveden broj telefona od sv.duha.

Jesi dobila sv.Duh danas?

----------


## alana22

Nisam uspjela. Pokusat cu ponovno sutra. A niti ove u Mariboru nema sanse dobiti. Ma uporni cemo biti.

----------


## baranja

pozdravljam vas sve,juce sam bio na kontroli,doktor zadovoljan sa rezultatima,kako sam reagovao na lekove,za 6 nedelja ,ako bog da imamo konsultacije i dogovor za VTO,eto dobio sam neke terapije ,da pijem i supruga na neke analize da uradi,da sve bude spremno za konsultacije za vto
puno vas sve pozdravljam i zelim da od svake od vas cujem lepe vesti,NEMA PREDAJE,DO POBEDE SAMO NAPRED I GORE GLAVE,ZA SVAKI PROBLEM IMA I POSTOJI RESENJE!!!!

----------


## tinkerbell83

> pozdravljam vas sve,juce sam bio na kontroli,doktor zadovoljan sa rezultatima,kako sam reagovao na lekove,za 6 nedelja ,ako bog da imamo konsultacije i dogovor za VTO,eto dobio sam neke terapije ,da pijem i supruga na neke analize da uradi,da sve bude spremno za konsultacije za vto
> puno vas sve pozdravljam i zelim da od svake od vas cujem lepe vesti,NEMA PREDAJE,DO POBEDE SAMO NAPRED I GORE GLAVE,ZA SVAKI PROBLEM IMA I POSTOJI RESENJE!!!!



Super,bravo.....sve ce se to super zavrsiti. Mi idemo krajem marta pa cemo videti sta ce nam reci. Jel si nastavio istu terapiju ili ti je sada dao nesto drugo?

----------


## baranja

dobio inekcije na svaki deset dana ,tri komada i andriol svaki drugi dan po jednu,to je to.pozdrav svima i da cujem lepe vesti od svih vas

----------


## Bananka

> Nisam uspjela. Pokusat cu ponovno sutra. A niti ove u Mariboru nema sanse dobiti. Ma uporni cemo biti.


Alana22, jeste dobili bolnice u zg i mb?

Baranja, odlicne vijesti...samo uspjesno dalje!

Tinkerbell88, sretno krajem mjeseca!

----------


## Malena1988

Zdravo! Recite mi molim vas gde moze da se uradi prava biopsija testisa? Ne ona gde testise bodu nekim iglama i govore kako je zapravo to biopsija,nego ona gde uzimaju isecak tkiva i u njemu traze spermatozoide? Mom muzu su vec 2 puta radili "pravu biopsiju",bockali su ga,a nista nisu nasli. Jednom je radio ovu pravu biopsiju za koju i pitam i tu su nadjeni pojedini spermatozoidi,retki nezreli spermatozoidi i Sertolijeve celije. uz to u nalazu pise da postoji spermatogeneza,ali da je redukovana. Pre donacije,resili smo da pokusamo jos jednom,pa vas molim za savet?

----------


## Bananka

> Zdravo! Recite mi molim vas gde moze da se uradi prava biopsija testisa? Ne ona gde testise bodu nekim iglama i govore kako je zapravo to biopsija,nego ona gde uzimaju isecak tkiva i u njemu traze spermatozoide? Mom muzu su vec 2 puta radili "pravu biopsiju",bockali su ga,a nista nisu nasli. Jednom je radio ovu pravu biopsiju za koju i pitam i tu su nadjeni pojedini spermatozoidi,retki nezreli spermatozoidi i Sertolijeve celije. uz to u nalazu pise da postoji spermatogeneza,ali da je redukovana. Pre donacije,resili smo da pokusamo jos jednom,pa vas molim za savet?


Malena1988, ti bas pitas za biopsiju testisa (TESE) a ne za punkciju testisa (TESA). U HR koliko ja znam se jedino radi u Zagrebu u Kliničko bolničkom centru (KBC) Rebro na urologiji biopsija testisa (tese). Nisam sigurna da li radi koja priv.klinika u ZG ili mozda Cito u Splitu. Koliko znam o tebi vi zivite u inozemstvu, jel? Mislim da sam negdje procitala da je Belgija sto se tice muske neplodnosti najjaca. Di je tm radio prije 1.tese? Zasto ne pokusate dogovoriti da mu tamo jos jednom naprave? Tese je bas operativni zahvat gdje se iz testisa reze tkivo, a tesa je ubod s iglom.
Nadam se da sam bar malo mogla pomoci. Mozda se javi jos netko s drugim iskustvom.
Sretno i javi nam se!!

----------


## bubekica

Tese se radi i na kb merkur, a mislim i na svetom duhu.
Od privatnih u zg sigurno rade betaplus i podobnik ovako sto se sjecam na prvu.

----------


## Malena1988

Hvala vam! Mi smo iz Srbije (Nis). Tu klasicnu biopsiju su nam radili u Vojnoj bolnici,ovde kod nas,ali oni nemaju gde da zamrznu uzorak. tako da je to bilo u dijagnosticke svrhe. A ova dva zahvata (kazem namerno zahvata,jer i dalje nzm sta je to bilo) smo radili u Leskovcu kod Stojkovica i u Genezisu kod Kopitovicke. Vidim da Prag radi neku Mesa/tesa operaciju kosta 1000e,ali nzm sta je to. Oni kazu da prvo rade punkciju,pa ako nema niceg onda odmah biopsiju. U Grckoj,Embryolab pise da rade Micro tesu,a rekli su mi da uzimaju isecak sa vise mesta na testisima. a,koliko sam ja procitala,to valjda nije micro tese. Zato vas i pitam da mi pomognete. ovog puta moramo da budemo oprezni...

----------


## Bananka

Mozda ti oko pojmova pomogne ovaj link:

http://www.roda.hr/article/read/rjee...ke-neplodnosti

Ja svaki put idem citati da vidim sto je sto tocno, jer ne zapamtim pojmove.

Meni se cini zgodna opcija priv.klinika betaplus sto je bubekica napisala, oni rade i konzultacije preko skype'a. Posalji im mail,nista te ne kosta.

Mozda da i vidite preko vaseg zdravstvenog osiguranja, sto vam preporucuju i za koje drzave vam vracaju novac tj.placaju postupak?

----------


## Malena1988

Kako to mislis preko zdravstvenog? Zar mi sa azoo ne placamo sve sami? Pogledala sam ovaj link. Ispada da su mom muzu dva puta radili postupak TESA,a jednom TESE. A,valjda je TESE biopsija. Ma,nzm ni ja vise. Valjda je biopsija-biopsija,a ne da je od klinike do klinike svako zove kako hoce. Mi smo ugovorili BIOPSIJU TESTISA,a ispada da su mu radili punkciju istih,i jos nam na oba mesta rekli da odustanemo. Pa svi znaju da je uspesnost punkcije manja od biopsije. Strasno...

----------


## Bananka

Nazalost ne znam kako ide za placanje postupaka s dijagnozom azoo u Srbiji.
Da li mozes provjeriti direktno u vasem zdravstvenom osiguranju?
Da li ste do sada svaki postupak placali sami? Mislim da je najbolje rijesenje Micro TESE, to je kao obicna TESE samo sto se ide dodatno s mikroskopom. Ako idete u kliniku naglasite sto vam se dogodilo dva puta i sto tocno zelite i da budete prije zahvata sigurni da je to zahvat koji trazite.
Procitaj si malo po ovoj temi, ima navedena klinika i dr.iz Beograda.

Baranja i tinkerbell83 se lijece u Srbiji (ako se ne varam), nadam se da ce se javiti i napisati svoje iskustvo.

----------


## tinkerbell83

Mi se lecimo u Beogradu. U decembru smo saznali za dijagnozu,pa je ovo donekle pocetak borbe, ali konstantno citam i informisem se i razmisljam odakle da krenemo.
Veoma bitna informacija do koje sam dosla informisuci se je da je nazalost u Srbiji muski sterilitet problem koji je jako slabo istrazen i tako dosla do samo dva lekara koja se uopste bave muskim terilitetom. Od ta dva, baranja ide kod jednog i ima uspesnu terapiju,a mi cemo isto kod njega za koju nedelju. Taj doktor ima privatnu kliniku, a druga je necalnica urologije u bolnici dr Dragisa Misovic i takodje ima privatnu kliniku. 
Malena 1988, moj ti je savet da za sada batalite bilo kakve privatne klinike za vestacku oplodnju,jer tu masovno rade dobri ginekolozi i strucnjaci za zenski sterilitet. Sve sto oni mogu da pomognu,jeste da urade biopsiju ili punkciju i to vide ima,nema i donor....i to pitanje kako rade biopsiju,jer znam da mnogi uzmu jedan isecak sa jednog testisa i to je to.
Nama punkcija nista ne znaci za sada,jer je fsh veliki i doktor nece ni da pokusava. Opcija je za pocetak biopsija.

----------


## Malena1988

Hvala vam na odgovoru. Ja vise nzm sta da radimo. Znam da je muski sterilitet neistrazen,pogotovo kad su svi rezultati dobri,moj muz nije ni zauske prelezao a testisi su mu na vreme spusteni,oni onda nemaju pojma kako to da lece. Mm je pio klomid,profertil,silne vitamine,primao pregnil,merional,i to sve nije dalo rezultat,bar kad su mu radili punkcije. Ja mislim da je to punkcija. Isli smo kod raznih doktora. Ajde,preporucite mi vi nekog. Moze i na pp.

----------


## tinkerbell83

Informisuci se dosla sam do dva urologa za muski sterilitet  dr Vinka Vukotic urolog iz bolnice dr Dragisa Misovic(drzavna bolnica) i naravno ima svoju privatnu TTC klinika, i Sava Micic privatna klinika uromedica. I jedan i drugi imaju i pozitivne i negativne komentare,ali je jedno sigurno da su oni specijalisti za muski sterilitet, a koliko su strucni to cemo videti za koju nedelju. Idemo i kod jednog i drugog doktora, samo sto smo za Vinku uzeli uput i idemo drzavno. Zelimo da cujemo i jedno i drugo misljenje.To je ono sto sam ja saznala za Srbiju,pa cemo kod njih prvo otici i u zavisnosti od njihovih konsultacija, videcu da li treba ici i van Srbije.
Baranja ide kod Save i ima uspesnu terapiju.
Sto se tice dragog, ne pusi, bavi se sportom, nikada nije problem imao ni u jednom periodu zivota, uvek je vodio racuna sta jede, popije alkohol u odredjenim prilikama kao i svaki normalan muskarac, hormoni i uz u redu, sem fsh-a koji je povisem, radili smo i tumor marker i to je hvala bogu u redu. Ja uopste ne zelim da razmisljam zato, niti njemu dozvoljavam, ako je ta dijagnoza idemo da vidimo kako da je se resimo.

----------


## Malena1988

Mi smo se razmisljali za Vinku,predlagale su mi zene na forumu i nju,al nikako da odemo kod nje. Aj videcu sa muzem,pa mozda zakazemo i kod nje,cisto da cujemo i njeno misljenje. Mada je muz od terapija primao ja mislim sve sto je moglo da se da,dr samo slezu ramenima i ne znaju sta dalje. Ja mislim da nas oni od silnog neznanja nas salju na donaciju i predlazu usvajanje.

----------


## tinkerbell83

To jeste veliki problem, ako mogu tako da se izrazim, nestrucnost i neinformisanost nasih lekara o muskom sterilitetu. Probajte ko i mi drzavno kod Vinke,a idite i privatno kod Save, da cujete i njihova misljenja, a da odustajete, nikako ne. Mi jos uvek nismo dosli do biopsije,tj jos ne razmisljemo o njoj dok ne odemo kod lekara, ali raspitaj se i pitaj urologe gde se i kako radi biopsija. Cula sam da na nekim klinikama uzmu samo jedan uzorak samo sa jednog testisa, a na nekim i vise uzoraka, sto naravno povecava sansu da se nesto nadje. Kada smo videli sve nule, odmah smo otisli kod urologa na klinicki centar, on je asistent save micica, kada je video visok fsh, odmah je rekao biopsija, da ne gubimo vreme,novac i zivce, jer sa visokim fsh, odmah se ide na biopsiju,a na moje pitanje da li imamo ikakve sanse da imamo biolosko dete, kao iz topa je rekao da i da uopste ne razmisljamo ni o kakvoj drugoj opciji. Mi smo to uzeli sa rezervom,jer mozda je navikao da lose rezultate saopstava optimisticki, ali nam je bilo lepo kada smo to culi  :Smile:

----------


## Malena1988

Samo da vam javim da mi je stigo mail iz Grcke,kazu da rade tu biopsiju,ali misle da mm ne bi trebao da je radi,jer smatraju da nista ne bi nasli,a i rizicno je da ga opet operisu. A ovi iz Makedonije kazu da moze,da zakazemo konsultacije i da dodjemo kod njih sa svim rezultatima.  I sta sad da radimo?

----------


## tinkerbell83

> Samo da vam javim da mi je stigo mail iz Grcke,kazu da rade tu biopsiju,ali misle da mm ne bi trebao da je radi,jer smatraju da nista ne bi nasli,a i rizicno je da ga opet operisu. A ovi iz Makedonije kazu da moze,da zakazemo konsultacije i da dodjemo kod njih sa svim rezultatima.  I sta sad da radimo?


 Caos Malena1988,
koja biopsija je u pitanju?

----------


## Malena1988

Pa ja sam im najprostijim recima rekla da nas zanima bioprija u kojoj se testisi seku,uzima tkivo i posle se zasiju. U Grckoj oni to zovu Micro tese,mada mislim da samo to zovu tako,jer uzimaju isecak sa vise mesta,a cini mi se da se Micro tese ne radi tako. Oni su mi rekli da ne bi operisali mm. A,ovi iz Makedonije su mi samo rekli da rade tu biopsiju i cenu,i da mogu da mi operisu muza. Malo su me zbunili,nimalo pomogli.

----------


## tinkerbell83

> Pa ja sam im najprostijim recima rekla da nas zanima bioprija u kojoj se testisi seku,uzima tkivo i posle se zasiju. U Grckoj oni to zovu Micro tese,mada mislim da samo to zovu tako,jer uzimaju isecak sa vise mesta,a cini mi se da se Micro tese ne radi tako. Oni su mi rekli da ne bi operisali mm. A,ovi iz Makedonije su mi samo rekli da rade tu biopsiju i cenu,i da mogu da mi operisu muza. Malo su me zbunili,nimalo pomogli.


Mene sad sve ovo zbunjuje,jer koliko znam micro tese rade turci i u belgiji i cini mi se da je neko spomenuo,od skoro i u hrvatskoj. Raspitaj se dobro, nemoj da bacate novac, jer obicnu biopsiju mozete da radite u bilo kojoj privatnoj u Srbiji i jos sa mogucnoscu zaledjivanja ukoliko nadju nesto. Ja sam jako nepoverljiva u lekare i toliko ih smaram podpitanjima za sve sto me interesuje,upravo da nas ne bi pravili budalama i naplacivali sve i svasta, aznam da to rade

----------


## Malena1988

Na Kutku tema Azoospermia,mi se javila jedna cura,kaze da su u Embryolabu radili Micro Tese i da su prezadovoljni. Kaze da je operacija trajala oko sat i po vremena,da su muza seckali na vise mesta,al su nasli spermatozoide. Nzm sta da radim i ja sam nepoverljiva puno,taj postupak koji rade oni i zovu ga Micro Tese je Ljubic predlozio da se uradi mm,samo sto je on taj postupak nazvao multiple biopsija. Koliko ja vidim svaki dr i svaka klinika za isti postupak imaju razlicit naziv.

----------


## tinkerbell83

> Na Kutku tema Azoospermia,mi se javila jedna cura,kaze da su u Embryolabu radili Micro Tese i da su prezadovoljni. Kaze da je operacija trajala oko sat i po vremena,da su muza seckali na vise mesta,al su nasli spermatozoide. Nzm sta da radim i ja sam nepoverljiva puno,taj postupak koji rade oni i zovu ga Micro Tese je Ljubic predlozio da se uradi mm,samo sto je on taj postupak nazvao multiple biopsija. Koliko ja vidim svaki dr i svaka klinika za isti postupak imaju razlicit naziv.


Uf,eto jos jedne nove informacije za Embryolab....
A zasto odmah u startu misle da tvom muzu nece naci nista?
Sad sam bila na njihovom sajtu i pise da rade micro tese i pise da se radi kod neopstruktivne azoo, sto je mislim najgori slucaj,a mog muza slucaj. Bas me zanima kako u startu znaju da nece nista naci,a ako budes u prilici opet da komunicirate, molim te ih pitaj. 
Ja skupljam sve informacije i za inostranstvo ako kod dr Save M nista ne uspe

----------


## Malena1988

MAKROSKOPSKI NALAZ:
I u jednom i u drugom testisu spermatogeneza prisutna, ali
znatno redukovana. Semeni kanalici sa redukcijom
germinativnih celija, ali se mogu identifikovati retki
spermatozoide. Dominiraju tubuli koji sadrze samo Sertoly
celije ("sertolizacija" kanalica bez germinativnih celija).
Retki tubuli skleroziranog lumena. U interticijumu prisutne
grupisane Leydig-ove celije i neupadljivi mononuklearni
inflamatorni infiltrat i vaskularna komponenta.
ZAKLJUCAK:
Kombinovani poremecaj spermatogeneze u okviru
testikularne faze (sektorna azospermija) sa morfoloskom
slikom hipospermatogeneze tezeg stepena i naznacenom
"sertolizacijom" tubula.
CITOLOSKI NALAZ:
Levi testis: Citoloski razmaz pokazuje grupice
spermatogenih perkusora, od spermatogonija do vrlo retkih
"nezrelih" spermatozoida i nakupine Sertoly celija.
Desni testis: Citoloski razmaz pokazuje retke grupice
spermatogenih perkusora, bez jasno uocenih
spermatozoida. Dominiraju Sertoly celije.

----------


## Malena1988

E ovo je nalaz biopsije testisa. Ja nekako na osnovu nje mislim da ima nade. A oni misle da nema,plus sto je jos 2puta radjena biopsija iglama,ako je to bila biopsija nzm kako taj postupak da nazovem.

----------


## Bananka

Malena, smatram da ne treba odustajati! Da li ste saznali dodatne informacije o klinikama? Da li si se informirala da li vase zdravstveno placa tese/micro tese van srbije?

Tinkerbell i Baranja, kakava je situacija kod vas?

MM je pocetkom 3.mj.bio na biopsiji testisa (tese) i dobio je nakon 2tjedna nalaz nalaz i hvala Bogu su nasli plivace (pise: ima dosta spermija)! U KBC Zagreb (Rebro) su zamrznuta njegova tkiva. Dr.Hauptman je radio operaciju. MM je zadovoljan s njim i kaze da je uljudan i da hoce objasniti. Sad cemo na konzultacije kod mpo dr.za dalje.

Nikad ne odustajte, borite se do zadnje!
Sretno svima i javite sto ima kod vas

----------


## sandy0606

Bananka super za nalaz biopsije. Ako nisam fulala vi ste bili pacjenti vv. Kako to da ste se odlucili za rebro i petrovu? Mi trenutno cekamo urologa na merkuru i jos neke dodatne nalaze skupljamo. Kakvi su hormoni bili tm?

----------


## Rominka

Rebro radi biopsiju, VV ne. A pored toga Rebro suradjuje sa Petrovom, pa u principu svima onda preporucuju da postupke prebace na Petrovu. Nama su to objasnili laksom administracijom.

----------


## bubekica

Kb merkur radi biopsiju! A vv pripada pod kb merkur.

----------


## Malena1988

Bananka,bravo za spermice! Na Facebook-u sam videla da dr Emre dolazi da radi Micro Tese na klinici New life. Poslala sam mail,cekam odgovor. Ako je to zaista tacno idemo kod njih.
Nama zdravstveno nista ne placa,mada posto se oboje vodimo kao nezaposleni,imamo pravo na pomoc grada. Grad nam posle postupka refundira 105000din. To je sve,mada bolje i to,nego nista.

----------


## Rominka

Bubekica, nisam znala da je i merkur startao. Ispricavam se na neprovjerenoj info. Kada su oni poceli, jer nas je VV bio uputio na Rebro kao jedine? Istina, tome je proslo nekih godinu i pol.

----------


## Bananka

> Bananka super za nalaz biopsije. Ako nisam fulala vi ste bili pacjenti vv. Kako to da ste se odlucili za rebro i petrovu? Mi trenutno cekamo urologa na merkuru i jos neke dodatne nalaze skupljamo. Kakvi su hormoni bili tm?


Sandy0606, mi smo bili u 3full stim.postupaka na vv (kod dr.J.koja mi je dobra) i mm je imao svaki puta punkcije testisa (tesa). Sva tri puta smo dosli do ET,ali ne do implantacije. Spermiji su bili lose kvalitete iz punkcije. Nitko nam nije preporucio tamo biopsiju testisa (tese) a kamoli daljne pretrage. Pa smo otisli kod dr.Radoncica (koji mi je sjeo i cini se dobar) na konzultacije koji nam je preporucio priv.urologa.
MM je onda otisao privatno kod urologa, tamo je obavio punkciju epididimisa (mislim da je strucni naziv pesa!?) i nista nisu nasli. Nakon toga je priv.dr.preporucio biopsiju testisa i tako je mm napravili biopsiju obavio na Rebru. Hormoni mm su bili uredu.
Koje pretrage je radio tm na merkuru? U kojoj ste fazi i koja je vasa dijagnoza?

Na vv se isto mogu raditi biopsije...to mi je rekla sestra na vv s gin.kada sam vadila proslji tjedan hormone 3-5dc...onako uz  put mi je to rekla.

----------


## Bananka

Hvala vam svima!

----------


## sandy0606

Bananka na vv smo obavili pregled kod dr perosa i punkciju testisa. Nisu nasli nista. Trenutno cekamo da rebro dobije reagense za testosteron i pregled urologa na merkuru te dogovor za biopsiju. Pregled urologa zbog azoo mozemo obaviti bilo koji petak bez narucivanja al muz nikako da uhvati vremena na poslu. Strpljen spasen.

----------


## Bananka

Sandy0606, zao mi je da nisu nista nasli! Da li je tm vec dobio pregled pretraga koje mora obaviti prije biopsije ili ce tek ici na 1.razgovor? U kojoj azoo dijagnozi se radi, znam da ima vise oblika.
 Na temi 'biopsija testisa na rebru' sam napisala sve pretrage koje su mm trazili prije biopsije, pa pokusaj mozda vec tm naruciti da ne gubite vrijeme. Mi smo npr.imali sve papire u roku od 1.mj.od konzultacija,to je bilo 12/2014 i onda su svi termini bili popunjeni u 1.mj.,a u 2.mj.nije bilo dr.,ali je onda odmah u 1.tj.3.mj.bio na biopsiji.
Znam da nije lako! Ali pitaj i pitaj i pitaj, uvijek netko ima odgovor ili savjet! Svi smo tu jedni za druge!

----------


## sandy0606

Draga B ovo ce biti samo konzultacije s urologom i skupljanje informacija i dodatnih pregleda. Iako mi prateci vasa iskustva vecinu i znamo. Bez vas bi bili zakinuti za dosta info i tapkali bi u mraku. Mm je nedavno promijenio posao i sad je na "probi" tak da je sad sve na laganom cekanju. Iako se ja nadam da ce se ubrzo naci prostora da krene hodocastit po bolnicama.

----------


## sandy0606

I nije dobio tocnu azzo dg. Samo pise azzo. Valjda zato jer jos ne znaju tocno kaj je. Od oligoastenozoo, preko crypto dosao do 0 na spermiogramu i 0 punkcijom. Sljedeci korak je biopsija. Dr peros je rekao obzirom na njegov hormonalni status (visoki fsh) da je takav rezultat punkcije ocekivan al da se nada da ce biopsiom nesto naci. Mi se nadamo s njim.

----------


## Bananka

I ja se nadam! Drzim fige da sve bude uredu! Jel dobio tm kakvu terapiju za hormone? Imas ranije postove od 'baranje', on je dobio terapije. Mozda da pitate dr.perosa sto on misli o tome?

----------


## alana22

Pozz Bananka, 
u Svetom Duhu odmah sve rijesili samo jos cekamo rezulltate nalaza. Stvarno su super. U Mb nemoguća misija bilo koga dobiti. Odlucili smo si uzeti malo pauze od svega. Vidjela sam da vi imate zakazan termin (ako sam dobro razumjela) za biopsiju na Rebru. Jeste uspijeli obaviti?

----------


## Bananka

Bok Alana22, drago mi je da ste uspijeli obaviti i nadam se dobrom nalazu! Javi svakako kada stigne.
MM je obavio biopsiju na rebu i sve je hvala Bogu dobro proslo i nakon cca.14dana je dobio nalaz da su nađeni spermiji  :Smile:

----------


## tin

Pozdrav cure, evo da se i ja malo pridruzim. ja imuž imamo VELIKU DILEMU. Bili smo u Citu kod dr. Poljaka, na 3 bezuspješna postupka. Kod mog muža je dijagnoza kriptozospermija, jako mali broj spermija, koji se nađe u centrifugatu nekad bude samo 1-2 spermija i dr.poljak nam je savjetovao da odustanemo da više ne idemo na umjetnu ili da muž uradi micro tesu. Međutim micro tesom se uništi tkivo testisa. Da li probati još koji put , bez micro tese ????

----------


## Malena1988

Tin,mi se spremamo za Micro Tese. Koliko sam ja upoznata Micro Tese najmanje ostecuje testise,odnosno tkivo,cini mi se 70% manje nego TESE.  To sam negde procitala.

----------


## tuzna

da, da i meni se cini da sam citala da je microtese jos i najbolja opcija i najmanje unistava tkivo testisa.

a,da  utjesim cure ciji muzevi imaju visok FSH, mm ima idealan FSH i nikad niti jednog spermija.
moje dugogodisnje iskustvo pokazuje da se cesce nadju spermiji kod muskaraca sa neopstruktivnom azoo a visokim fsh, nego kod muskaraca sa neopstruktivnom azoo a normalnim fsh.

----------


## tin

Vidjet cemo. Cula smo se sa dr.velimirom simunovicem i rekla.mu za muzevu dijagnozu criptozoospermija, rekao je d ne odustajemo , moze se doc do trudnoce i sa ovom dijagnozom mozda ce trebat uradit kirurski zahvat. Al predhodno da se vidimo i da vidi nalaze.

----------


## alana22

Bananka,
jako mi je drago zbog vas. Super vijest. Zelim vam srecu o onome sto slijedi.

----------


## alana22

Pozdrav svima,
zanima me da li netko zna broj dr.Reljića u Mb. Meni se cini da se nesto promijenilo kod njih jer do 16h zvoni al se nitko ne javi, a popodne nepostojeći br.

----------


## Bananka

Hvala *Alana22*  :Smile: 
Nazalost ne znam odogovor na tvoje pitanje za broj telefona, ali pokusaj pitanje jos postaviti na temi potpomognuta u sloveniji:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83193-P...ta-u-SLOVENIJI

*Tin*, i ja sam citala negdje da se tkivo manje ostecuje s micro tesa nego u punkciji. I dr.su nam rekli da se s punkijom trajno ostecuje tkivo i da je bolja biopsija. Super sto si kontaktirala prof.Simunica, mislim da on surađuje s priv.urologom dr.Kapun. Drzim fige za dalje!

----------


## Malena1988

Cure,molim vas za savet. Kontaktirala sam New life kliniku u Sarajevu,kod njih Micro tese radi dr Emre,daju nam sanse za uspeh i sve je to super,ali je problem to sto prvo rade Micro tese,pa ako nesto nadju to zalede i tek onda mene spremku za IVF. Znaci ne rade uporedo MT i VTO,jer dr Emre dolazi samo na 2 dana i tesko je da u to uklope moju stimulaciju koja treba da krene 3 dana ciklusa. Sta sad da radimo? Da li da idemo kod njih? Mene je strah da ako nadju spermatozoide i zamrznu ih,posle odledjivanja oni mozda ne prezive. Ne znam kakve su sanse kad se VTO radi sa zamrznutim uzorkom? Sta ako nadju 2,zamrznu ih,a oni ne prezive odmrzavanje?  :Sad:

----------


## tin

Malena kontaktiraj Cito , oni rade micro tesu i usporedno i stimulaciju zene.

----------


## Rominka

http://www.roda.hr/article/read/biop...tese-microtese

ovdje su vam objasnjeni postupci o kojima se raspravlja. Vidim da se dosta bunite oko njih. Punkcija je najbezbolnija, najmanje ostecuje, najjednostavnija, najbrza i na VV je rade u doslovce 5 min. Biopsija je laicki receno rezanje tkiva, odnosno izrezu komadic sto moze ostaviti posljedice. MT je najidealnije, najpreciznije. Tko god moze, najbolje je odraditi MT upravo jer je najpreciznija, i daje nekakav rekla bih konacan odgovor svima nama koji se borimo s azoo.

----------


## tuzna

Rominka, na linku koji si slala, pise sljedece:
"U Hrvatskoj se ne izvodi; najbliža klinika-Bahceci (Sarajevo), *najpoznatija-Ghent, Belgija*"
licno bila u Ghentu, ne rade microtese. rade ovu multi tese. dakle,ako ovo vide administratori,neka isprave. cure koje su bile u Bahceci klinici, a ciji su muzevi radili MT, potvrdjuju da se kod njih radi bas MT?

nama se desavalo (Prag i Belgija) da u elektronskoj komunikaciji ili izbjegavaju odgovor ili upakuju tako da nikad nisi nacisto da li MT rade ili ne.
u oba slucaja, nama se desilo da odemo,gore saznamo da ne rade MT, obave sta imaju( U pragu su radili MESA/TESA, U belgiji cak rekli da MT ne rade,samo multi,al kako obicna nije dala nikakvih rezultata, jednostavno ne vide smisao da rade multi) i tek kad se vratim i procitam sve mailove, doista shvatim kako nikad nisu eksplicitno rekli da MT rade.

----------


## little ivy

Malena...za Sarajevo,drugacije se zvala klinika,isli smo mi,obecavali brda i doline ali nista na kraju. ako nadju sa zamrznutim se koliko znam moze radit. za split i cito mi je novo da rade micro pa provjeri...

Pozz svima i sretno vam do neba i da sto prije pobjedite i dobijete svoje mrve u naručje  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Tuzna,
hvala za info, ispravit cemo!

----------


## Rominka

tuzna, mislim da ne treba odmah korigirati jer oni oni to doista i rade. u prepiskama, s obzirom na nalaze, rečeno nam je da ukoliko preliminarni pregedi ne bi davali nikakvu šansu, da se u sam postupak microtese ne bi išlo zbog mogućih posljedica. po meni je to i više nego fer. doista se ne bismo upuštali pod svaku cijenu pa da kasnije ima problema. s druge strane Cito se reklamira da radi microtese i da košta samo 6000,00 kn što mi je apsolutno nevjerojatno. na kraju je njihov odgovor, dr. poljaka bio da oni ne rade micro tese već biopsiju, što je mene naljutilo jer piše biopsija, pa u zagradi microtese + anestezija....mislim da svaku info treba dobro dobro provjeriti, da se i mi parovi moramo jako dobro informirati, naučiti terminologiju, postupke kako se ne bi navukli. znam da svi vjerujemo doktorima, ali u konačnici oni na nama zarađuju, a u pitanju su naša tijela. i na kraju, ja ne bih nikada pristala pod svaku cijenu da mm režu s tako malim šansama, a srećom i on misli isto.

----------


## tuzna

Rominka, dakle, mm i ja bili u septembru u Ghentu!
dobili termin za konsultacije, isli  gore, obavili razgovor, dr. pregledao nalaze i rekao da rade *multi tese, microtese ne rade. dakle,ne pricam tudje iskustvo, nego svoje!
*mi smo otisli samo zbog microtese, medjutim , narucila nas je jedna nasa forumasica, koja zivi u Belgiji, i nisu dali nikad njoj na tel direktan odgovor da l MT rade ili ne. nego,samo neka se dodje na konsultacije.

kad smo dosli, dr pogledao nalaze i rekao da MT ne rade,a multi tese nema po njemu smisla jer ni obicna nije dala rezultata, a multi se razlikuje od obicne samo po tome sto se uzorak tkiva testisa ne uzima sa jednog mjesta(kod obicen),nego sa vise mjesta na testisu. MT je nesto sasvim drugo .

----------


## tuzna

evo maila nase forumasice koja zivi u belgiji i koja je komunicirala sa Ghentom u moje ime:
"Dobila sam jutros mail iz Genta
 Ne pise nista specificno,nego su me uputili na svoju stranicu gdje pise opis MESA i TESA procedure. Ne spominje se micro TESE.Imaju i cijene za ICSI i za TESE ali su ostavili opciju da to nije konacna cijena.
 evo za sperma-ispitivanje:
 Konsultacije-25 eura
 Individualne konsultacije-75 eura
 Lab.analiza ejakulata bez zamrzavanja-50 eura
 Lab.analiza ejakulata sa zamrzavanjem 100 eura
 Lab TESA/MESA-265 eura (ovo je samo cijena lab.analize a nije uracunata cijena bolnice i operacije)
 Lab TESA/MESA uz zamrzavanje-365 eura(ovdje je uracunata cijena cuvanja materijala godinu dana nakon zahvata)
 Lab elektro-ejakulacija-160 eura
 Lab elektro-ejakulacija+zamrzavanje-270 eura
 CIJENE ICSI
 Konzult 25 eura
 Individualni konzult 75 eura
 UZ 27 eura 
 Punkcija 1000 eura
 Forfait complexe evaluatie refractaire infertilitet 780 eura(nemam pojma sta je ovo)
 Embriotransfer 225 eura
 tTroskovi lab IVF/ICSI 1500 eura
 Medikacija 1100 eura

 Pacjenti koji nemaju belgijsko zdravstveno osiguranje:
 IVF/ICSI ciklus:
 Svakim pacjent koji nema belgijsko osiguranje a kome se u UZ Gent radi punkcija placa na dan punkcije akontaciju od 3700 eura. Moze se platiti Visa Master ili nekom drugom karticom i dobija dokaz da je placeno. Ako akontacija nije placena ne ide se dalje sa postupkom. Nakon toga pacjent dobija jednu ili vise faktura gdje su navedene cijene lab. analiza i bolnicki troskovi.
 Pacjenti kod kojih se punkcija odvija u nekoj drugoj bolnici a u UZ Gent dolaze samo na embriotransfer,placaju akontaciju od 2500 eura,a nakon embriotransfera dobijaju jednu ili vise faktura sa lab.troskovima i troskovima bolnice
 Kao sto vidis sve je nekako maglovito napisano. Niko ti nece reci tacnu cijenu nego se ostavlja mogucnost da bude i skuplje
 Miuslim da bi ti najbolje bilo da jednostavno sa muzem dodjes na konsultacije a da prije toga dole povadis sve nalaze. To ti je najjeftinije."

mi smo isli jer smo vec i termin dobili, a nisu njoj nikad na tel striktno rekli da MT ne rade,niti da rade.
moje iskustvo je potvrdilo  sumnje: MICROTESE U GHENTU NE RADE.

jedino da nisu u medjuvremenu poceli raditi.

----------


## kameleon

Da se javim ovdje, radili smo isci sa spermijima iz tkiva. Ovaj put su našli pokretne spermije, dobili 2 zametka i sutra je transfer.. Do sada,svi spermiji iz tkiva bili nepokretni, a potrošili smo dva tkiva u prijašnjim postupcima.

----------


## bubekica

cure,
jel netko zvao u cito i provjerio dal rade microtese ili ne? ne razumijem zasto im to pise na stranicama, ako ne rade...
http://www.cito.hr/hrv/kontakt=cjenik.html

----------


## Snekica

kameleon, miriše na dobro! Sretno sutra!

----------


## tin

> cure,
> jel netko zvao u cito i provjerio dal rade microtese ili ne? ne razumijem zasto im to pise na stranicama, ako ne rade...
> http://www.cito.hr/hrv/kontakt=cjenik.html


Nama je dr.poljak rekao da rade. mene zanima da li je tko radio, koji im doktor to radi i sve ostalo

----------


## Malena1988

Ja sam vec pisala,ali ponovicu. Na sajtu klinike iz Grcke pise da rade Micro tesu,a kad sam ih kontaktirala i kad su mi objasnili kako se radi operacija ispalo je da je to multiple biopsija,tj.sa vise mesta na testisima uzimaju isecak tkiva i to je njima Micro tese. Koliko sam uspela da vidim mnoge klinike pisu jedno a rade nesto sasvim drugo. Ja imam informaciju u koju sam 100% sigurna,a to je da Micro tese rade samo Bahceci i New life,i mi cemo ici u jednu od te dve. Cim vidim da se polemise o nekoj klinici,nju preskacem. Jedna clanica ima informaciju da rade,druga da ne rade... takve klinike zaobilazim. Najbolje je da se javi neko ko je bio i radio,kao sto je to uradila Tuzna i da napise svoje iskustvo. To nam je najsigurnije. Dr samo plasiraju lazne informacije i uzimaju nam pare.

----------


## Sania

> Pozdrav svima,
> zanima me da li netko zna broj dr.Reljića u Mb. Meni se cini da se nesto promijenilo kod njih jer do 16h zvoni al se nitko ne javi, a popodne nepostojeći br.


Najbolje vam je poslati pismo s vašim problemom i skeniranim nalazima na e mail: ivf.amb.maribor@gmail.com ili ivf.mb@ukc-mb.si
Sigurno će vam se javiti.
Telefon: 00386 2 3212462 između 9 i12 sati od pon. do pet.
Sestra Jasna će se javiti (budite uporni, ali prije toga pošaljite mail da sestra bude upoznata s slučajem).
Na biopsiju se čeka cca 2-3 mjeseca.

----------


## tin

> Ja sam vec pisala,ali ponovicu. Na sajtu klinike iz Grcke pise da rade Micro tesu,a kad sam ih kontaktirala i kad su mi objasnili kako se radi operacija ispalo je da je to multiple biopsija,tj.sa vise mesta na testisima uzimaju isecak tkiva i to je njima Micro tese. Koliko sam uspela da vidim mnoge klinike pisu jedno a rade nesto sasvim drugo. Ja imam informaciju u koju sam 100% sigurna,a to je da Micro tese rade samo Bahceci i New life,i mi cemo ici u jednu od te dve. Cim vidim da se polemise o nekoj klinici,nju preskacem. Jedna clanica ima informaciju da rade,druga da ne rade... takve klinike zaobilazim. Najbolje je da se javi neko ko je bio i radio,kao sto je to uradila Tuzna i da napise svoje iskustvo. To nam je najsigurnije. Dr samo plasiraju lazne informacije i uzimaju nam pare.


Malena zanima me, kad ti je muz dao uzoran da li su radili centrifugu. to je jako bitno kod ove dijagnoze, moj muz je radio nalaze u jednom labaratoriju kod nas, gdje nikad nisu nasli spermije. Odemo u bahceci, urade centrifugu i nadju ih 10

----------


## Malena1988

Mom muzu na spermogramu pise: Pregledom nativnih preparata centrifugata sperme,spermatozoidi nisu nadjeni. Pregledom bojenih preparata centrifugata sperme,spermatozoidi nisu nadjeni. Tako da mislim da je to centrifugiranje .

----------


## tin

> Mom muzu na spermogramu pise: Pregledom nativnih preparata centrifugata sperme,spermatozoidi nisu nadjeni. Pregledom bojenih preparata centrifugata sperme,spermatozoidi nisu nadjeni. Tako da mislim da je to centrifugiranje .


I ja mislim

----------


## Malena1988

Super sto su tvom muzu nasli spermatozoide i to bez ikakvih operacija! Mi imamo bezbroj s-grama i u zavisnosti od toga gde smo ih radili,negde je radjeno centrifugiranje,a negde ne. U svakom slucaju nikad ih u s-gramima nisu pronasli. Sad se spremamo da ponovimo hormone i spermogram,posto mi ovi iz New lifa to traze. Videcemo sta ce biti!

----------


## Bananka

> Da se javim ovdje, radili smo isci sa spermijima iz tkiva. Ovaj put su našli pokretne spermije, dobili 2 zametka i sutra je transfer.. Do sada,svi spermiji iz tkiva bili nepokretni, a potrošili smo dva tkiva u prijašnjim postupcima.


Draga kameleon, svuci jako dobro! Sretnooo do nebaaa i dzim fige!!

----------


## tin

> Super sto su tvom muzu nasli spermatozoide i to bez ikakvih operacija! Mi imamo bezbroj s-grama i u zavisnosti od toga gde smo ih radili,negde je radjeno centrifugiranje,a negde ne. U svakom slucaju nikad ih u s-gramima nisu pronasli. Sad se spremamo da ponovimo hormone i spermogram,posto mi ovi iz New lifa to traze. Videcemo sta ce biti!


Nadju muzu spermij, medjutim cini mi se s vremenom to bude sve manje i manje. Kad planirate u new lifa ?

----------


## Malena1988

Pa,cekacemo sledeci dolazak dr Emrea,sto ce nadam se da bude juna,taman da skupimo parice za Micro tese i da prodje jos malo vremena,posto je poslednju punkciju radio oktobra.

----------


## baranja

Sa srecom, ja cu iduce nedelje znati kako i sta se desava i situaciju, nakon terapije, veliki pozdrav

----------


## Bananka

Baranja, drzim fige i zelim da bude sve dobro s nalazima ovaj tjedan! Javi nam kako je proslo! Sretno!!

----------


## baranja

evo mene posle duzeg perioda,nazalost neverovatna stvar u pitanju,ali potvrdjeno  ono sto se pise po netu,doktor mićić je prevarant,koji me je obmanjivao i pričao šarene laže,kod njega sam išao i pisao vam o veoma lepom napredku,i posle čitanja svih postova koji ga pljuju da je običan prevarant,po pitanju lečenja steriliteta posebno azzoo slučajeva,odlučio sam sa suprugom da uradim kontrolnu punkciju na privatnoj klinici genesis u novom sadu,gde su utvrdili da nema ni jednog plivača,a on je hteo da ovih dana radi kao vantelesnu sa nama,fsh mi je i dalje jako visok,zadnji je 57,2,sada sam dobio na ovoj klinici da primim 2 puta nedeljno pregnil od 5000jedinica,tako 4 nedelje pa ako se spusti fsh sa tom terapijom,radićemo opet punkciju nebi li našli nešto.....ono sto mi je ličilo na filmske priče i nešto neverovatno,desilo mi se.ima li ko od vas neki predlog?ili savet?

----------


## baranja

evo mene posle duzeg perioda,nazalost neverovatna stvar u pitanju,ali potvrdjeno  ono sto se pise po netu,doktor mićić je prevarant,koji me je obmanjivao i pričao šarene laže,kod njega sam išao i pisao vam o veoma lepom napredku,i posle čitanja svih postova koji ga pljuju da je običan prevarant,po pitanju lečenja steriliteta posebno azzoo slučajeva,odlučio sam sa suprugom da uradim kontrolnu punkciju na privatnoj klinici genesis u novom sadu,gde su utvrdili da nema ni jednog plivača,a on je hteo da ovih dana radi kao vantelesnu sa nama,fsh mi je i dalje jako visok,zadnji je 57,2,sada sam dobio na ovoj klinici da primim 2 puta nedeljno pregnil od 5000jedinica,tako 4 nedelje pa ako se spusti fsh sa tom terapijom,radićemo opet punkciju nebi li našli nešto.....ono sto mi je ličilo na filmske priče i nešto neverovatno,desilo mi se.ima li ko od vas neki predlog?ili savet?

----------


## baranja

i da još jednom kažem,PRIVATNA KLINIKA U BEOGRADU,UROMEDICA,ULICA KNEZA MILOŠA 79,DR.PROF.MIĆIĆ JE NAŽALOST PREVARANT KOJI PRIČA ŠARENE LAŽE,KOJIMA SAMO IZVLAČI PARE  I ONAKO NESREĆNIM PAROVIMA KOJI SE HVATAJU ZA SVAKU SLAMČICU U NADI DA ĆE USPETI DA DOBIJU POTOMSTVO!!!

----------


## Inesz

Baranja, jako mi je žao da ti se je ovo dogodilo.

Ako sam dobro razumjela, dr u privatnoj klinici u Bg ti je uz  ordinirao terapiju i davao nadu  da ćeš uz dijagnozu azoospermije  dobiti spermije za postupak izvantjelesne oplodnje? Napravio si nakon terapije kontrolnu punkciju  u drugoj klinici u Novom Sadu i utvrđeno je da nema spermija?  :Sad: 
Nadao si se, vjerovao liječniku iz privatne klinike u Bg. Tako je ljudski je nadati se i vjerovati  u mogućnost ostvarivanja biološkog roditeljstva...
Razumljivo je da je teško prihvaćati neplodnost koja je posljedica dijagnoze azoospermije.   :Love: 

Medicina može danas pomoći određenom postotku parova koji imaju dg azoospermije da ostvare biološko roditeljstvo. Nadam se da ćeš doći do pravih stručnjaka za mušku neplodnost koji će ti pomoći da ostvariš biološko roditeljstvo ili savjetovati  o drugim opcijama ostvarivanja roditeljstva. Sretno!

Kao u u svakom polju našeg života, tako i u dijagnozama neplodnosti, realna očekivanja od terapije i postupaka liječenja štite nas na neki način od velikih razočaranja.


Neki dan sam naišla na jedan odličan članak o azoospermiji koji kaže da 1% muškaraca u općoj populaciji ima azoospermiju. Evo linka, vrijedi proučiti:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3583174/

----------


## baranja

nisi me razumela ja sam imao na toj klinici cetiri pregleda u razmacima po dva i po meseca,gde se na prvom pregledu,bile okrugle celije,pa na drugom pregledu,bilo par spermija,ne potpuno formiranih i mnogo okruglih celija,na trecem pregledu ima zivih i mrtvih spermija,ali hoce da bude siguran u veci broj i daje mi i inekcije,pored tbl koje sam pio,svaki pregled imam napismeno sa konstatacijom lekara i njegovim pecatom i potpisom,gde je rekao pre mesec dana da radimo vantlesnu,da ima materijala bez problema,,dobila mi i supruga da radi neke lab.da bude sve spremno za to da ovih dana uradimo to,ali citajuci na netu,gde ga nazivaju pogrdnim imenima i lazovom,odlucim da uradim kontrolni pregled TESU u privatnoj klinici GENESIS u novom sadu,gde mi kazu da nema nista i da je nemoguce da bude zbog jako visokog FSHkoji je bio 57,2.pored svega nadjem na netu par kojije digao kredit da bi platio kod njega vantelesnu ,koja ispadne neuspesna,i oni razocarani odu na drugu kliniku na kontrolni pregled gde ustanove da covek nemoze da ima spermije u opste,jer boluje od neke bolesti gde je sterilan ko hiruski noz,a on(doktor iz bgd-a)ih je ubedjivao kako ima materijala kako ce biti sve ok i tako...

----------


## Bananka

Baranja, i meni je jako žao! Čitam i ne mogu vjerovati da se ovako jedan dr., koji se zakleo pomoći ljudima, ponaša! 
Želim ti da ostanete jaki i da ovim novim putem koji si krenuo konačno dodješ do cilja!

Sječam se kada si napisao prije par mjeseci, NIKAD NE ODUSTAJTE!

----------


## tinkerbell83

baranja bas mi je zao   :Sad: 
i ja sam citala da ima koliko pozitivnih,toliko i negativnih komentara i da je alav na pare.
Mi smo igrom slucaja nasli neku vezu kod njega na drugoj klinici gde radi i idemo cisto informativno, bas me zanima sta ce da kaze
i uopste ga ne uzimam zdravo za gotovo...idemo zahvaljujuci vezi i dinara necemo dati,pa sam zato bas znatizeljna sta ce se iznalupetati i
sta ce predloziti. Dragom sam odmah rekla da sta god prepise od lekova,nece uzimati,jer mi ne pada napamet da se uzalud kljuka.

Samo mi nije jasno zasto su vam u novom sadu radili punkciju, kada su nama rekli da sa visokim fsh, nema sanse punkcijom da nadju nista,samo biopsijom,
zato punkciju nismo ni pokusavali?

----------


## Luli

baranja jako mi je zao radi ovog sto vam se dogada.ne mogu vjerovati da se ovako nesto dogada u danasnje vrijeme.zasto tog lijecnika i tu privatnu ustanovu ne prijavite zdravstvenoj inspekciji.pa nije moguce da ce nakon svega nastavit radit.

----------


## baranja

uradili su punkciju jer sam ja trazio,da se uradi,jer to mi je trebalo da vidim dali laze ili govori istinu doktor u beogradu

----------


## zašto

Pozdrav!

Mi smo dobili dijagnozu azospermija nakon samo jednog urađenog spermograma i to je to...naravno u šoku smo! Ne znam kako da se nosim sa tim, odnosno ne znam kako da utješim svoga mm koji je očajan (kod mene sve ok). Ne znam ni odakle da krenemo, ovdje odakle smo mi (BL-RS) urolozi nemaju pojma (ako neko zna nekoga neka preporuči) čak ni kada im odete privatno. Čitajući ovaj forum sama sam skontala šta je potrebno sve od nalaza pa se sada bacamo na posao! Nemamo puno vremena zbog godina (ja 33, on 35). Vidim mnogi hvale dr Ježeka, pa molim vas da mi objasnite kako da dođemo do njega, budući da nismo iz HR. Bila bih vam zahvalna. I kakva su iskustva sa dr Poljakom u Splitu, odnosno dr Šimunićem? Sve je ovo tako teško...i ne vidim svrhu ničega...

----------


## baranja

preporucujem novi sad GENESIS,IMAJU NAJVECI PROCENAT USPEŠNOSTI u urađenim veštackim oplodnjama,sa uspehom više nego ostale klinike u srbiji

----------


## Malena1988

Genezis ima i najveci procenat uspesnosti u obavljanju "biopsija" koje zapravo predstavljaju punkcije u kombinaciji sa ICSI,ali po mom misljenju to su samo brojke koje niko od nas ne moze da proveri. Mi smo kod njih isli na konsultacije,dogovorili TESE,davali nam sanse za uspeh. Kad ono... Muzu uradili TESA postupak,sto nam na nalazu i pise,spermatozoida nigde,a za patohistoloski nalaz koji su nekoliko dana posle operacije trebali da nam posalju,su rekli da nema potrebe da nam ga salju kad ionako nema niceg. Tako smo prosli mi,a u kratkom vremenskom razmaku i jedna nasa forumasica. Ako bude ovo procitala javice se ona,da ne pisem u njeno ime.
Mi smo toliko puta bili zafrknuti od strane razlicitih klinika i dr,nije samo Genezis u pitanju,da me je prosto strah da krenem dalje u bilo koju kliniku. A,ceka nas Micro tese ili u Bahceciju ili u New lifu.

----------


## tinkerbell83

I mi cemo preskociti privatne klinike po Srbiji, igranje gluvih telefona sa njima da li je punkcija ili biopsija radjena i idemo pravac Sarajevo ili Istanbul na micro tese, jos nismo odlucili koja klinika,ali pocetkom maja, cim uradimo jos jednom analize, zovem da zakazem konsultacije. Saznali smo da maximalno moze tri puta da se radi biopsija i idemo direktno na micro tese pa sta bude.

----------


## baranja

new life ,mislite na sarajevo ili koja je to klinica i gde se nalazi? a za genesis,neznam sta bih rekao,kolega samnom sto radi dobili su trojke i jos dosta porodica iz vojvodine,za koje jedni druge znaju,ali to uvek ali...ja sam sada dobio pregnil da vidim dobijam dva puta nedeljno,tako 4 nedelje,dali neka od vas zna sta koristiti da se spusti fsh kod muskaraca?inace neznam ni gde bi ni sta,sludjen sam...

----------


## tinkerbell83

Genesis je mozda uspesna po uspelim vto,ali uvek treba pomisliti da smo mi svi sa azoo malo specificniji i tezi slucajevi. Genesis ima dobre ginekologe,i uspesno resava problem zenskog steriliteta ili radi uspesne vto sa spermatozoidima, a gde su tu urolozi i problem muskog steriliteta i nemanja spermatozoida?Moje neko saznanje i sto nam je potvrdio urolog, je da se muski fsh ne moze spustiti i da ne postoje lekovi niti inekcije koje mogu da pomognu,a daj boze da ima neko da me sada odmah moze demantovati. Jedino kako mi sa visokim fsh-om mozemo doci do spermatozoida je klasicna biopsija ili jos bolje micro tese koju rade u sarajevu,instanbulu i mislim belgiji, i nadam se da ima jos negde.
Tako da da bih izbegli gomilu zavlacenja i davanja novca po privatnim klinikama i nestrucnim za muski sterilitet, odlucili smo se da idemo pravac na micro tese,pa sta bude

----------


## zašto

Baranja, nisam čula za klinuku Genezis...malo sam "kopala" po internetu, ali nije mi jasno šta oni rade, običnu biopsiju ili micro tese? I koja je cijena? E sad zanima me iskustvo cura iz Hrvatske , po pitanju dr Poljaka i dr Hauptmana...(mislim na biopsiju). Dr Ježek me je uputio e-mailom na ovog drugog...a dr Poljak mi je vrlo brzo takođe odgovorio e-mailom, i tražio vrijednosti FSH, pa da se opet javim...Većina spominje Prag, ali ipak izađe sve to punooo da bi prvo išli na punkciju pa ako nešto nađu opet kasnije u proces...a da mene stimulišu naslijepo, ne znam baš...ipak bi pokušali negdje bliže...u suštini ono što je nama najbitnije, to je ko radi dobru punkciji/biopsiju, odnosno ko to dobro pregleda? I interesuje me zna li iko (cure i dečki iz Srbije) kakav je doktor Tačić-urolog iz Beograda?

----------


## Malena1988

Tinkerbell uze mi rec iz usta. Da ne pisem i ja,mislim,i u potpunosti se slazem sa tobom. Sto se tice New life klinike,oni su u sarajevu.  Najverovatnije cemo kod njih na Micro tese,jer je obavljaj taj cuveni dr Emre. Baranja,evo ti link.
http://newlife.ba/

----------


## edina

> new life ,mislite na sarajevo ili koja je to klinica i gde se nalazi? a za genesis,neznam sta bih rekao,kolega samnom sto radi dobili su trojke i jos dosta porodica iz vojvodine,za koje jedni druge znaju,ali to uvek ali...ja sam sada dobio pregnil da vidim dobijam dva puta nedeljno,tako 4 nedelje,dali neka od vas zna sta koristiti da se spusti fsh kod muskaraca?inace neznam ni gde bi ni sta,sludjen sam...


I moj je muz koristio te inecije 6 mjeseci i nisu mu nasli spermija u ejakuletu.  Nismo nikada radili biopiju.  Progreston mu je bio u normali sa inekijama ali fsh je uvjek ostao isti visok. Mislim da je gubljenje vremena sa tim inekcijama.  Samo ti preostaje da radis biopiju ili tesa.

----------


## Malena1988

I moj muz je koristio Pregnil,4,5 meseci,ma mozda i duze i nista. Onda su mu u Genezisu dali Merional 16 injekcija,pa su radili punkciju i opet nista. Mozda nekome terapija pomogne,nama nije,ali moj muz ima hormone koji su u granicama normale,ali su blizi donjoj granici,pa su ovim hormonskim injekcijama pokusali da ih malo podignu. I uspeli su,ali spermatozoida nema,pa nema.

----------


## sos15

Nisam odvano bila na forumu. Na žalost vidim da ima puno novih članova. To me ne raduje. Nadam se da ćete uskoro svi otići s` ove teme, ali na najljepši mogući način: kao roditelji.

Moje iskustvo vam sigurno neće uliti nadu. Prije dvije-tri godine sam bila više nego aktivna na ovoj temi. Mogu slobodno reći da sam ustajala i lijegala uz ovu temu  :Sad: .

Ono što vam želim svima reći, koliko god to surovo zvučalo, je da garancije nema kad je azoo u pitanju. Koliko god je lijepo čuti riječi utjehe i dvati nekome nadu, poslije svega što sam prošla, zahvalna sam ljudima sa ovog foruma koji su mi uz riječi utjehe i otvorili oči i pomogli da shvatim kad je kraj po pitanju lječenja azoo. Mada, onaj mali tračak nade još uvijek postoji, ali taj se više odnosi na dio koji se tiče odluke mm na donaciju.

Za one koji nisu pratili temu od ranije ukratko ću navesti naše iskustvo.

Sasvim slučajno, bez prethodnog pokušavanje prirodne trudnoće ,zbog problema sa štitnom doktorica nas natjera da odradimo dodatne nalaze i mm da uradi spermiogram. Imali smo strah od mojih nalaza, a desilo se ono što nas je potpuno pokosilo, dijagnoza azoospermija. Nismo znali ni šta je to, ni ima li lijeka. Šok, nevjerica. To vam je poznato, svi ste to prošlo.

Uslijedila je borba. Prijavljivanje na forume, čitanje svih informacija vezano za dijagnozu i borba koja je trajala nekih godinu i po dana. Vađenje hormona, razne genetske analize, neuspješna punkcija, zakazivanje biopsije u Pragu i onda neočekivano pojave se uz previsok fsh dva nepokretna spermatozoida. U isto vrijeme se otvara i klinika Bahceci u Sarajevu i mi se odlučujemo da otkažemo biopsiju u Pragu i krenemo za Sarajevo. Opet hrpa analiza i nakon toga terapija pregnylom. Nakon tri mjeseca FSH je pao ispod granice referentnih vrijednosti. U Sarajevu nam daju velike nade i onda opet šok: rezultat micro tese nema spermatozoida i nema nade da će se pojaviti. Nema razloga ponovo pokušavati sa micro tese. 

Nakon mjesec dana smo ponovo radli hormone i FSH se opet podigao do nebesa, ali spermiogram je opet pokazao 0. 

Ovim postom ne želim da vam ubijem nadu u dobre rezultate, već da vam prenesem svoje iskusto koje je pokazalo da se borba sa azoo ne može predvidjeti i da snižavanje fsh na žalost nije uvijek dobro.

Od srca vam želim da uskoro pišete svoje iskustvo koje će završiti rečenicom: Sad se mazimo sa svojom ili svojim bebama.

----------


## sos15

> Pozdrav!
> 
> Mi smo dobili dijagnozu azospermija nakon samo jednog urađenog spermograma i to je to...naravno u šoku smo! Ne znam kako da se nosim sa tim, odnosno ne znam kako da utješim svoga mm koji je očajan (kod mene sve ok). Ne znam ni odakle da krenemo, ovdje odakle smo mi (BL-RS) urolozi nemaju pojma (ako neko zna nekoga neka preporuči) čak ni kada im odete privatno. Čitajući ovaj forum sama sam skontala šta je potrebno sve od nalaza pa se sada bacamo na posao! Nemamo puno vremena zbog godina (ja 33, on 35). Vidim mnogi hvale dr Ježeka, pa molim vas da mi objasnite kako da dođemo do njega, budući da nismo iz HR. Bila bih vam zahvalna. I kakva su iskustva sa dr Poljakom u Splitu, odnosno dr Šimunićem? Sve je ovo tako teško...i ne vidim svrhu ničega...


Draga Zašto,

Potpuno razumijem kako se osjećaš, posebno što u tvojoj blizini nema urologa koji se bavi azoospermijom. Jedini koji iole zna je dr. Hajder kojeg možeš naći u Medico S privatno ili na Urologiji u kliničkom centru. Ako planiraš iskoristiti pomoć Fonda zdravstvenog osiguranja moraćeš kod njega otići u Medico S. Jeste li radili punkciju? Moj ti je savjet da ne dozvoliš da te nagovore da tm rade biopsiju u dijagnostičke svrhe u BL. 
Prošla sam sa mužem punkciju i doktore u BL, pa znam na šta sve možeš naići. 

Ako ti išta mogu pomoći, slobodno se javi na pp. 

Sretno i hrabro!

----------


## zašto

> Draga Zašto,
> 
> Potpuno razumijem kako se osjećaš, posebno što u tvojoj blizini nema urologa koji se bavi azoospermijom. Jedini koji iole zna je dr. Hajder kojeg možeš naći u Medico S privatno ili na Urologiji u kliničkom centru. Ako planiraš iskoristiti pomoć Fonda zdravstvenog osiguranja moraćeš kod njega otići u Medico S. Jeste li radili punkciju? Moj ti je savjet da ne dozvoliš da te nagovore da tm rade biopsiju u dijagnostičke svrhe u BL. 
> Prošla sam sa mužem punkciju i doktore u BL, pa znam na šta sve možeš naići. 
> 
> Ako ti išta mogu pomoći, slobodno se javi na pp. 
> 
> Sretno i hrabro!


Hvala na podršci!
Ne želim da gubimo vrijeme ovdje, mislim da je najpametnije ići pravac van BiH...ali ne znam kako doći do preporuke Medico S-a za liječenje vani...Ne mogu tek tako upasti i reći treba mi ta i ta potvrda...ili mogu??? Kod njih ne želim ama baš ništa da pokušavam...pa valjda imam pravo na to...ako znaš kako ide ta procedura za potvrdu, bila bih ti zahvalna da mi objasniš...

----------


## sos15

Da bi ti Fond zdravstva odobrio sredstva moras dobiti preporuku od dr. Sibincic da u RS ne postoji nacin da se lijecite, te preporuku za lijecenje u inostranstvu. Mi smo otisli na pregled kod dr. Hajdera, on je prvo predlozio punkciju, ali nisu pronadjeni plivaci. Odradili smo kariogram i mikrodelecije ( ne kod njih) i sve im to odnijeli. Kod njih smo jos odradili inhibin b. Na tom nalazu je dr. Brankica Kukolj napisala da predlaze donaciju. Dr. Hajder nas je nagovarao da odradimo biopsiju u dijagnosticke svrhe, pa ako nesto nadje da onda priprema mene i da ponovo radi biopsiju jer u Medico S ne rade zamrzavanje spermatozoida. Na to nismo pristali.
Sa svim nalazima sam otisla kod dr. Kukolj i ona mi je u ime dr. Sibincic dala preporuku. Sve nalaze sam kopirala i preporuku i molbu predala u Fond. Oni su odgovorili da mi sa preporukom mogu odobriti do 5.500 KM, ali tek kad odradim sve. Zapravo to je iznos koji mi refundiraju kad sve zavrsim. Zato je bitno da skupis sve fiskalne racune i da ti stave pecat na poledjinu. I za lijekove i za analize. 

Ako budes imala pitanja slobodno se javi.

----------


## zašto

> Da bi ti Fond zdravstva odobrio sredstva moras dobiti preporuku od dr. Sibincic da u RS ne postoji nacin da se lijecite, te preporuku za lijecenje u inostranstvu. Mi smo otisli na pregled kod dr. Hajdera, on je prvo predlozio punkciju, ali nisu pronadjeni plivaci. Odradili smo kariogram i mikrodelecije ( ne kod njih) i sve im to odnijeli. Kod njih smo jos odradili inhibin b. Na tom nalazu je dr. Brankica Kukolj napisala da predlaze donaciju. Dr. Hajder nas je nagovarao da odradimo biopsiju u dijagnosticke svrhe, pa ako nesto nadje da onda priprema mene i da ponovo radi biopsiju jer u Medico S ne rade zamrzavanje spermatozoida. Na to nismo pristali.
> Sa svim nalazima sam otisla kod dr. Kukolj i ona mi je u ime dr. Sibincic dala preporuku. Sve nalaze sam kopirala i preporuku i molbu predala u Fond. Oni su odgovorili da mi sa preporukom mogu odobriti do 5.500 KM, ali tek kad odradim sve. Zapravo to je iznos koji mi refundiraju kad sve zavrsim. Zato je bitno da skupis sve fiskalne racune i da ti stave pecat na poledjinu. I za lijekove i za analize. 
> 
> Ako budes imala pitanja slobodno se javi.


Hvala ti na tako opširnoj informaciji....
Iskreno ja bih htjela da ovdje izbjegnemo i punkciju...jer sve i da nešto nađu ja ne želim ovdje da radim bilo šta, mislim da oni nemaju ni dobru opremu, niti vrhunske stručnjake...za neke manje probleme, da...ali za ovako nešto ne...moj m ima dobre rezultate FSH pa se nadamo da će biti ok, ali dalje odavde...razmišljamo o Pragu (PFC) ili eventualno Ljubljana...Gdje ste radili kariogram i mikrodelacije...nas upućuju u genetsko savjetovalište...mada sve je to zavlačenje...tu nešto ili ima ili nema...Ja bih odmah vani, ali procedura zbog Fonda je jakooo komplikovana. Probaću da nekako dobijem tu potvrdu od njih, moliću...bez punkcije, da se to zaobiđe...

----------


## zašto

I još jedno pitanje, kada ste radili u Medico s punkciju? Jer načula sam da sad rade zamrzavanje, pa se bojim da ćemo imati problema...oko potvrde...

----------


## sos15

Mm je punkciju radio 2012. Nisimm u toku da li su poceli sa zamrzavanjem. Pokusaj otici kood dr. Kukolj. Jako je ljubazna. Mozda da joj kazes da bi vi radili istovremeno stimulaciju i punkciju ili biopsiju i ako ( ne daj Boze) ne nadju da bi odradili donaciju, da zato hoces vani. To je bezazlena laz  :Smile: .
Kariogram smo radili u genetskom savjetovalistu. Preko veze dobili termin za sedam dana i nda jos cekala mjesec na rezultat. Tako je besplatno. Mozes odraditi i u Konzilijumu u BL samo moras sama platiti. Kariogram je skup bio tad. Mikrodelecije je radio u Beogradu oko 180 Eura, sad mozes isto u Konzilijumu. Za mikrodelecije mi nisu refundirali pare jer im nisam predala zahtjev prije analize, vec poslije.
Nasa forumasica boss je radila postupak kod dr. Resa u Sloveniji. Imaju sad blizance. Ona je iz naseg kraja. Slobodno joj se javi na pp. 
Moj ti je savjet da kontaktiras i Prag i Sarajevi i Sloveniju. Sama ces osjetiti ko ti vise "lezi".

Nadam se da sam ti bar malo pomogla. 
Ako se jos cega sjetis, pitaj. Ja cu ti navece odgovoriti.

----------


## zašto

Puno ti hvala na pomoći!

Još jedno malo "blesavo pitanje"...nisam do sada bila na forumima pa ne znam kako da joj (boss) pošaljem poruku na pp...? Što se tiče Sarajeva ne bih odmah da idemo na micro tese...nadam se iskreno da ćemo ih naći i bez toga...Opet kontam možda da prvo probamo sa Ljubljanom kod dr Reša...

----------


## sos15

> Puno ti hvala na pomoći!
> 
> Još jedno malo "blesavo pitanje"...nisam do sada bila na forumima pa ne znam kako da joj (boss) pošaljem poruku na pp...? Što se tiče Sarajeva ne bih odmah da idemo na micro tese...nadam se iskreno da ćemo ih naći i bez toga...Opet kontam možda da prvo probamo sa Ljubljanom kod dr Reša...


Nema blesavih pitanja  :Smile: 

Otidji na svoj profil i onda na nova poruka. Izaberes primatelja boss i pises. Mislim da nije cesto na forumu, ali vidjece poruku. Ako ti ne odgovori kroz par dana javicu joj ja na fb da ima poruku u sanducetu. 

Ako ne uspijes poslacu ti ja poruku na pp, pa ces lakse. Moras imati odredjen broj postova da mozes pisati pp, mislim deset.

----------


## zašto

> Nema blesavih pitanja 
> 
> Otidji na svoj profil i onda na nova poruka. Izaberes primatelja boss i pises. Mislim da nije cesto na forumu, ali vidjece poruku. Ako ti ne odgovori kroz par dana javicu joj ja na fb da ima poruku u sanducetu. 
> 
> Ako ne uspijes poslacu ti ja poruku na pp, pa ces lakse. Moras imati odredjen broj postova da mozes pisati pp, mislim deset.



Ok, hvala puno na pojašnjenju. Zato je ja još ni ne mogu kontaktirati na pp...ali hoću, čim budem mogla. Sad prikupljamo nalaze...još uvijek ne vjerujem da se to nama dešava.

----------


## zašto

Poslala sam joj poruku (boss)na pp...pa ako mozes da joj javis na fb...I jos jedno pitanje...Da li na potvrdi iz Medico S mora pisati koju kliniku predlazu, ili samo da se upucujemo na lijecenje vani...

----------


## sos15

Poslala sam joj i ja poruku na fb. Javi ce se sigurno. Menu nisu napisali koju kliniku. Samo da se predlaze lijecenje  u inostranstvu u klinici u kojoj je moguce odraditi smrzavanje materijala ili donacija.

----------


## baranja

oni rade tese,a za tog doktora nisam nikad cuo

----------


## baranja

pozdrav svima,po svima"normalnom običaju"ludimrazmišljajući dok čitam koliko ima različitih reakcija na inekcije,eto tog pregnil-a,nekima sa visokog padne posle terapije nekima ne,sta raditi na koju stranu da se krene,posle svih ovih stvari koje nam se dese dok obijamo pragove klinika i labaratorija...

----------


## baranja

oprostite na mom naglas razmišljanju..jos dobijam pregnil ,jos tri komada pa vadim krv da vidim sta kaze FSH,ako bi se spustio tada će ponoviti tese,a ako ne neće i onda ću da čujem sta će dalje reci,ponekad imam osećaj kao da smo kunići koji dobijaju terapiju,pa se čeka reakcija,a od tih silnih terapija koje gutamo i primamo u vidu inekcija,bude me strah da će i možda nešto sto je valjalo da nestane...želim vam puno sreće i snage da istrajete u ovoj borbi,i ko sto kaze naša forumašica,da odemo sa ovog foruma kao roditelji i pomognemo svima koji imaju istu muku,makar ih uputiti direkt na adresu na kojoj se završava sva muka

----------


## zašto

> Poslala sam joj i ja poruku na fb. Javi ce se sigurno. Menu nisu napisali koju kliniku. Samo da se predlaze lijecenje  u inostranstvu u klinici u kojoj je moguce odraditi smrzavanje materijala ili donacija.


Hvala punooo.  :Smile:  Još jedno pitanje...vezano za genetsko savjetovalište...jeste li od urologa morali imati preporuku za kariotip ili su vam iz genetskog to trazili. Imamo uputnicu za genetsko ali bojim se da nam nece dati da to radimo bez preporuke urologa, a on nije napisao..stavio je samo mikrodelacije (da bi mogli od fonda refundirati).Imam samo e mail od klinike iz Praga gdje traze kariotip, jedino da odstampam...  :Smile:

----------


## sos15

Meni je na uputnici pisali kariotip i mikrodelecije. Odstampaj to iz Praga i odnesi u genetsko. Samo s tim pozuri jer se puno ceka. Bar je tad tako bilo.
Ne zahvaljuj se. Pitaj sto god te interesuje. Neko ce znati odgovor. 
I javljaj nam novosti.

----------


## zašto

:Smile:  A od koga si dobila uputnicu? Mm je dobio od porodicne za mikrodelacije na osnovu nalaza urologa, pa ce nam u KC dati potvrdu da to ne rade, pa onda idemo u Konzilij. Urolog nije napisao nista za kariotip, iako smo pricali o tome...kao dace nam u genetskom...nadam se. Molicu ih...jer svi drugi nalazi su ok...brisevi, hormoni svi...u sredini vrijednosti. Znam da nema pravils, ali nadam se...

----------


## baranja

kako kontaktirati i sta traze za prag,tamo idete na neke preglede koji se kod nas ne rade ili dali mi mozete dati kontakt mail,dali bi mogao traziti neko resenje za azzo?

----------


## zašto

> kako kontaktirati i sta traze za prag,tamo idete na neke preglede koji se kod nas ne rade ili dali mi mozete dati kontakt mail,dali bi mogao traziti neko resenje za azzo?


Baranja radi se o klinici Prague Fertility Centre, skeniraj sve nalaze koje imas, objasni ukratko u cemu je problem, i posalji e mailom...ne znam odakle si, imas koordinatore za svaku drzavu...probaj na veljkovic@pragueivf.cz ona jako brzo odgovori i posalje ti i cijene...U Pragu rade punkciju i biopsiju testisa paralelno sa aspiracijom jajnih celija...tako su meni rekli...ali opet vjerujem da imaju najbolje znanje i opremu, ali i treba dosta novaca. Mozda mozes i odvojeno ici, vidi s njima. U svakom slucaju prvo traze nalaze da vide da li je uopste opravdano raditi biopsiju. Biopsija sa anestezijom je 1000 eura...Ja sam takodje kontaktirala i dr Poljaka, klinika Cito Split, i iskreno nesto me vuce njima...ne znam objasniti, neki cudan osjecaj. Oni kako sam cula imaju dobrog embriologa i opremu. On je isto ok, odmah odgovori. Moj m je za Ljubljanu i dr Resa pa vidjecemo  :Smile:  Probaj poslati nalaze na vise klinika pa vidjeces sta ce ti reci...Moj m mora raditi kariotip i mikrodelacije jer sve ostalo je u redu...svi hormoni, uzv, sve...Nadam se iskreno da nije genetika u pitanju.

----------


## zašto

Jedno pitanje...gdje mogu da nađem spisak svih mogućih nalaza koji su potrebni za mene i mm prije nego odemo na konsultacije ili direktno postupak, da budemo 100 % spremni, da ne gubim vrijeme. Tražila sam po forumu, ali bezuspješno...  :Smile:  I koliko vrijede?Imam nalaze briseva i hormona stare dva mjeseca? Za mene imam papa test, briseve, hormonski status...dodajte šta još treba...a za mm imamo sperm. UZV abdomena, prostate i testisa, briseve, hormonski satus, čekamo genetiku...i šta nam još treba? Treba nam test za HIV, hepatitis (koji) i...?

----------


## zašto

20 miliona potpuno nepokretnih. =-O

----------


## baranja

hormoni su u pitanju FSH JE JAKO VISOK a lh i testesteron je u granicama normale

----------


## perlica55

Zašto, nama su za Cito trebali: za oboje markeri na hepatitis B i C, HIV 1i 2, za mene krvna grupa + rh faktor, spolni hormoni 2-5dc, progesteron 21dc, hormoni štitnjače, brisevi i papa test, ništa od nalaza ne starije od 6 mjeseci. za MM spermiogram u Cito klinici ( bude gotov za cca 45 min)...
Planiramo konzultacije kod njih i tada bi napravila zadnji nalaz, vaginalni UZV u njihovoj klinici (preporuka dr. P odman nakon menge)...
Sretno  :Smile: 
P.s. kopija vjenčanog lista i osobnih iskaznica...

----------


## sos15

> 20 miliona potpuno nepokretnih. =-O


To je dobar znak. Znaci da se odvija spermatogeneza. Meni je cak Dr. Emre u Sarajevu rekao da moze napraviti ICSI i sa nepokretnim jer su mm jednom nasli 2 nepokretna spermatozoida. Nisam bas sigurna kako je to moguce, ali tako je rekao.
Spisak pretraga mozes naci na temi "azostatistika" ( prethodna) iz 2012. godine.
Ja sam tamo napisala sta smo sve radili. Ipak, najbolje je kontaktirati kliniku u koju cete ici. Svaka trazi posebno. Markeri Hiv, hepatitis B i C i sifilis su trazili za oboje. Meni su u Sarajevu trazili i nalaz rubeole.
Za muza krvnu sliku, jetrene probe, ekg, nalaz interniste, brzinu zgrusavanja krvi i jos neke. Popisala sam to kad smo radili. Ako ne nadjes, potrazicu ti ja.

P.S. boss ti je poslala privatnu poruku  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Icsi se najnormalnije radi s nepokretnim spermijima, bitno je da su zivi. Dal su zivi provjeriti se moze na vise nacina, najkoristeniji i najjeftiniji nacin je provjera "tvrdoce" repa iglom za injektiranje u jajnu stanicu. Ako je repic mocu pomaknuti, spermij je ziv. Naravno, problem je sto je veca sansa da takav spermij nosi neku gresku u genima pa ne dodje do oplodnje ili normalnog razvoja embrija.

----------


## boss

zasto poslala sam ti pp pa otvori

----------


## zašto

> Icsi se najnormalnije radi s nepokretnim spermijima, bitno je da su zivi. Dal su zivi provjeriti se moze na vise nacina, najkoristeniji i najjeftiniji nacin je provjera "tvrdoce" repa iglom za injektiranje u jajnu stanicu. Ako je repic mocu pomaknuti, spermij je ziv. Naravno, problem je sto je veca sansa da takav spermij nosi neku gresku u genima pa ne dodje do oplodnje ili normalnog razvoja embrija.


Da...samo pitanje je da li su zivi...to tek treba provjeriti...sve je to cudno...prvo same nule, pa onda odjednom milioni potpuno nepokretnih...uzas.

----------


## tin

Zasto, bitno je da su nasli spermije. Na dobrom ste putu.

----------


## baranja

fsh pao sa 48 na 12,posle mesec dana primanja pregnil 5000 dve nedeljno

----------


## tin

> fsh pao sa 48 na 12,posle mesec dana primanja pregnil 5000 dve nedeljno


odlicno baranja

----------


## Bananka

Super vijesti baranja! Sve najbolje za dalje!!

----------


## baranja

hvala vam punoo,dobio sam u naredne dve nedelje da primam dva puta po dve merional 75 i po jednu pregnil 5000,tako dve nedelje,pa imam tesu u genesisu i ako bude,DAJ BOZE materijala da se zamrzne i spremi za vantelesnu,eto tako je kod mene.zelim vam puno uspeha u daljoj borbi

----------


## alana22

Pozdrav svima, evo nakon duzeg vremena da se i ja javim.
Mi smo napravili sve moguce nalaze prije odlaska na konzultacije u MB kod dr. Reljića i svi nalazi su ok. Doktor vjeruje da imamo 50-60% sanse da nesto nadje biopsijom. Na biopsiju cemo vjerojatno u septembru jer nismo stigli sada zbog posla. Ako nekoga zanima kariogram i mikrodelecije smo obavili na SV. Duhu, nismo cak trebali ni dolazit u Zg nego samo poslati krv postom :Smile:  Rezultate se dobije za 2 tjedna. Inace preporučam dr. Reljica jer je stvarno strpljiv i sve lijepo objasni, Sve se moze dogovoriti sa njima, cak vam ponude nekoliko datuma koji vam odgovaraju za biopsiju. Mi smo platili konzultacije 75 eu a biopsija ce biti oko 750eu.

----------


## tin

Alana22 sretno, i moj muz ce vjerovatno na MESU u Split u Cito. Iduci tjedan idemo na dogovor pa vam javim, inace kod mog muza naduu natalno spermije, al jako malo pa je dr.poljak predlozio MESU, odnosno dr.kaze micro tesa.

----------


## tin

Da vas pozdravim, bili smo u citu na konzultaciji veza za micro tesu. Doktorica je optimisticna s obzirom na muzeve nalaze. Kaze da je uspjeh micro tese 67% u citu. Icemo u 7 mjesecu

----------


## Bananka

Sretno svima! Od srca zelim da uspije i da mozete krenuti dalje!

Baranja, jesi bio na biopsiji? Nadam se da je sve ok.

----------


## ti&ja76

Pozdrav svima!
Nakon duzeg pracenja odlucih i ja podijeliti nase iskustvo sa vama, koje nazalost nije pozitivno. Prije 2 godine MM je dijagnosticirana neops.azo.. Uradli smo Micro Tese u Svicarskoj, pronadjeni spermiji. Prva ICSI, tri embrijo transfera i beta nula. sva tri puta. 2. ICSI, nije uopce doslo do oplodnje jajnih celija. Jucer 3. ICSI i od 11 zrelih jajnih stanica niti jedna se nije oplodila. 
Sta reci, odustati ili unistavati sebi zivot i dalje.
Preostaje donor, a kako se pomiriti s tim!?

----------


## Malena1988

Samo da vas obavestim da mi idemo na Micro tese,23 jula,klinika New life,dr Emre. Da li jos neko ide? Imate li neki savet za nas? Drzite nam palceve!

----------


## Malena1988

Opet ja. Tokom pripreme za Micro tese, muz je uradio spermogram i dijagnoza je KRIPTOZOSPERMIJA. MT smo otkazali i sad nemamo pojma sta da radimo, posto ovo svakako nismo ocekivali. U s-gramu pise da su nakon centrifugiranja uoceni retki spermatozoidi sa morfoloski izmenjenim glavama, vratovima i repovima. Moram da kazem da je muz 2 nedelje pre s-grama poceo da pije Zlatnu maku.

----------


## bubekica

Malena, jeste li kad radili pukciju testisa?

----------


## Malena1988

Radili smo 2 puta i nikad nista nije nadjeno. Tj, mi smo uporno zakazivali biopsiju, a oni su mu radili punkciju, jednom Leskovac, jednom Genezis. Muz je radio biopsiju u dijagnosticke svrhe i tu je nesto nadjeno, ali nije zamrznuto. Otpisali su nas. Spemali smo se za donaciju, ali smo resili da probamo i Micro tese i onda se desilo ovo.

----------


## Malena1988

Skroz smo zbunjeni i nemamo pojma sta da radimo. U ponedeljak ili utorak ce da ponovi spermogram, pa ce da vidimo. Mislim da je bitno da napomenem da smo s-gram radili na Sudskoj medicini, gde smo radili i prethodna 100000000, a ne privatno. Ako mi verujete prvo sto sam uradili, bilo je da proverim da li pise njegovo ime i prezime. Za sve ove godine, koristio je svakakve terapije, pio cajeve i jos svasta nesto i nikad nista nije pomoglo. Cak su i punkcije bile neuspesne. Usudicu se da kazem da mislim da nam je Maka pomogla.

----------


## Pahuljica82

Zdravo svima!!! 
Konacno i ja odlucih da vam se pridruzim,iako vas pratim vec duze vrijeme. Mom muzu je 2011.g na osnovu 2 uradjena spermiograma postavljena diagnoza Azoospermia. 
2013.g sticajem okolnosti ja odlazim u inostranstvo a mm ostaje i  krece sa analizama. Od hormona je radio sl:
FSH- 5,8 ; LH -24 ; Prolaktin - 14,2; Testosteron 4,7
Javio se kod Dr Djozgica u Novom Sadu koji mu radi uz testisa- nalaz uredan. Predlaze mu da odmah radi biopsiju testisa na sta mm pristaje. Napominjem da je uradjena biopsija testisa, otvoreno a patolosko histoloski nalaz cu prenijeti u cjelosti.
Morfoloske promene su indentnicne u oba testisa. parenhim testisa je ocuvane arhitektonike sa semenim kanalicima tankih bazalnih membrana dok je semeni epitel u visokom procentu sa znacima sazrevanja do spermatozoida.Samo  pojedini semeni kanalici su epitela sa morfoloskim znacima "dezorhanizacije" odnosno poremecene slojevitosti u sazrevanju pojedinih celija. Leidigove celije su ili retko prisutne ili uobicajenog broja. Nakon ovog nalaza mm dobija terapiju Nolvadex 3 mj. ali spermiogram opet nula. Mi posle toga uzimamo jednu duzu pauzu- tj. sve do sad.  :Smile:

----------


## Pahuljica82

Mi smo odlucili da krenemo u borbu. Ne mogu reci opet posto ovo do sada i nije bila neka prava borba. E da taj isti doktor nam je tada preporucio da idemo na kliniku Iscare u Bratislavi. Dali je neko od vas imao iskustva sa njima

----------


## dunjarica

Pozdrav cure!
Malena, da li ste ponovili spermogram,ima li pomaka? Mozes li mi molim te reci o kakvoj maki se radi i gdje ste je kupili?
Prije nego krenemo sa punkcijama i biopsijama voljeli bi i to probati.Hvala unaprijed.

----------


## little ivy

dugo nisam povirila ovaj naš kutak....
sretno svim novim borcima u našim bitkama života
neki savjet? sami cete najbolje znati koja je klinika za vas,svi oni obecavaju velike postotke uspjeha,iako ustvari da vam kazu i da imate 5% sanse probali bi,jer sve bi dali da uspijete. druga stvar...mislim da bi svima bilo izvrsno među prvim nalazima napraviti genetske testove: kariogram i mikrodelecije,jer ako je genetika u pitanju sve ostalo je bacanje para. neke klinike vanka to i odmah traze a neke tek nakon neuspjelih tesa i microtesa....
sretno svima od srca

----------


## Vanilla

Pozdrav!

Zanima me je li vas itko uputio urologu s obzirom na loše rezultate spermiograma?
U potpisu piše dijagnoza MM.... Mene zbunjuje što nas nitko (ni moj ginekolog humane reprodukcije ni liječnica opća prakse MM) ne upućuje urologu??! S mojim nalazima je sve ok i odmah su nas poslali na MPO, uz terpiju Profertilom za MM, što meni i nema logike budući da njemu spermiogram varira od lošeg do jako lošeg, a njega zapravo nitko nije pregledao, jedino što je on radio bila je bakteriološka analiza ejakulata i spermiogram.

----------


## Malena1988

Ponovili smo s-gram, opet azoo, ali nisu radili centrifugiranje, pa se sve nekako nadam da je zbog toga, jer su ih prosli put centrifugiranjem nasli. Ponovicemo s-gram opet. U pitanju je Zlatna maka u prahu, kupili smo je u zdravoj hrani, 100g je oko 2000 din. To je dodatak ishrani, tako da ne moze da skodi.

----------


## tinkerbell83

Pozdrav drugari,
Evo da vam se javim i da vam kazem da smo mi pre par dana bili u Sarajevu, dolazio je doktor Emre. Moj dragi je imao pregled i ponovio je sve rezultate. Dijagnoza je potvrdjena azoo nazalost. Dr Emre je divan doktor sa kojim mozete da razgovarate o bilo kojoj tacki vaseg problema. Dao nam je 60% sanse da se micro tesom nadje nesto. Iako se necemo odmah ponadati zbog procenata, nasa jedina sansa je micro tesa, pa smo vec stavljeni na spisak za sledeci njegov dolazak. Otklonili smo mogucnost stitne i hipovize da daju rezultat azoo, tako da dok mog dragog ne otvori, ne znamo sta je uzrok ovoj dijagnozi. Nikakvu terapiju nije dobio, jer nam je otvoreno rekao da se bezveze ne kljuka sa lekovima, jer za visok FSH ne postoji terapija.
Jos cu ja komunicirati sa njim, jer ne zelim tek tako da moj dragi legne pod noz.
Pozdrav svima i srecno  :Smile:

----------


## LopticaHopsica

Pozdrav svima! Zadnji put sam pisala prije više od godinu dana ali vas sve redovno čitam i veselim se svakom pozitivnom ishodu i isto tako razumijem vašu tugu kada se ne završi dobro.
Htjela sam s vama podijeliti naše iskustvo s Micro-TESE pa možda nekome pomogne. Ukratko, prije dvije godine je mm dijagnosticirana neopstruktivna azoo, FSH 20, inhibin B 7, testosteron OK. Nama su odmah rekli da tu nema pomoći u obliku bilo kakvih terapija i lijekova.
Od tada smo se psihički pripremali za TESE jer nismo ni znali da netko u HR radi Micro. Bili smo na Rebru kod dr. Hauptmana (koji je više nego krasan doktor) i taman kad smo trebali dogovoriti termin za TESE, saznali smo za Cito u Splitu. Dr. Hauptman nam je rekao da nije znao da se to u Citu radi i neka pokušamo. Sve nalaze smo poslali mailom u Cito i sve dogovorili telefonski. Na dan operacije oboje su nas smjestili u sobu i dr. Schwenner Radovniković (za koju imamo samo riječi hvale za stručnost i za humanost) je napravila pregled i zatim Micro-TESE. Nažalost spermiji nisu nađeni. Bez obzira na to što nam se svijet srušio jer smo sad sigurni da nećemo imati zajedničko biološko dijete, u Citu smo se osjećali paženo, objašnjeni su nam svi nalazi i procedura operacije i stvarno vjerujemo da su dali sve od sebe. 
Što se tiče invazivnosti same operacije, napravljen je manji rez koji se vidi na koži te nekoliko (mislim 6) potkožnih rezova na mjestima gdje su se mikroskopom tražili kanali u kojima su se mogli nalaziti spermiji. Sve je bilo pod općom anestezijom i mm je to podnio bez problema. Operacija je napravljena ujutro i drugi dan popodne smo pušteni kući. Osjećao je bol prvih nekoliko dana ali ipak veći osjećaj neugode nego same boli. Nakon 3-4 dana se već normalno kretao, naravno bez većih napora. Eto, naše iskustvo je da ta operacija nije ništa strašno i vrijedi malo pretrpjeti za veće šanse da se nešto nađe. Cijena svega je bila 6.000 kn.
Sad smo si malo dali vremena da prebolimo i da radimo stvari koje nas vesele, da pokušamo izgurati tu tugu. Trenutno nam je jako teško razmišljati o opcijama koje su nam ostale, donacija ili posvajanje ali vjerujem da nam nije suđeno da ostanemo sami. 
Rado bih čula koje iskustvo s donacijom, kako je sve to išlo, kako su to vaši muževi proživljavali i kako ste to same prihvatile... Ili ako netko zna gdje mogu pronaći forum o tome (jer nalazim samo o doniranju jajnih stanica).
Nadam se da sam nekom pomogla s informacijom. Sretno!

----------


## antony34

Evo da vam javim da smo s azoo dosli na normo. Dragi je poslusao urologa koji mu je rekao da mora izgubiti 20kg viska, sto je i napravio. Izgubio 30kg promjenio nacin ishrane i kompletnu ishranu. Izbacio kruh, tjesteninu, kolace... Sad i ja moram promjeniti prehranu zbog gastritisa sto mi odgovara. I da napomenem krenuo je u teretanu. Bas smo se obradovali nalazu i naravno provjerili dal je nalaz njegov.

----------


## Jelma

antony34
Moze li vise detalja o vasem slucaju, kakvi su bili rezultati hormona, sta ste sve radili, kakve terapije dobijali (osim ovoga sa promenom u ishrani)...? Jako me je obradovala ovakva vest, jer i moj suprug ima dijagnozu azoo, pa je jako lepo znati da postoji mogucnost vracanja u normalno stanje. Ovakve rezultate kao vase cini mi se da nisam procitala, pa mi zbog toga mnogo znaci i ta mrvica optimizma. Pozdrav

----------


## lopuzica

Pozdrav svima! Da vas upoznam i sa nasim slucajem.. Moj muz ima neopstruktivnu azoosperiju sa povisenim FSH 24, Inhibin B 38, ostali hormoni su u redu. Kariotip je normalan, delicije na Y hromozomu nisu nadjene. Uradjena je Pesa/Tesa i nije pronadjen nijedan spermatozoid. Savjet nam je bio donar, sto mi prihvatamo kao posljednju opciju. Poslije smo culi za Micro Tese. Obavili smo konsultacije sa dr Emreom na klinici New Life. Dr je zaista prijatan i preporucuje nam Micro Tese, mada ne garantuje rezultate. Mi smo jos uvijek u fazi razmisljanja da li uraditi Micro Tese operaciju ili mozda probati jos nesto jos negdje?! Koliko vidim ovdje ima i pozitivnih i negativnih ishoda sa Micro Tese. Da li neko moze da nam da savjet i da li je neko imao iskustva sa klinikom New Life? Hvala punoooo i srecno u borbi sa opakom azooo!!!!

----------


## tinkerbell83

Caos svima.....evo ja da se javim i da vam kazem da smo mi u utorak bili u New Lifu i radili micro tese. Nazalost nista nisu nasli i idemo na donora.
Moj muz je imao FSH oko 30,a svi ostali hormoni ok kao i genetika. Doktor je odlican i samo osbolje klinike takodje...operacija je trajala oko sat ipo, kada se probudio iz anestezije mene su odveli do njega i tu smo zajedno proveli cetiri sata. Operacija nije bolna, malo je otezano kretanje dan posle,ali nista strasno...savetuje se
da se ostane 48h u sarajevu nakon operacije i da se dodje na previjanje sto smo mi i uradili....Muz vec sad i auto vozi, normalno se krece, nema bolova, 
a proslo je samo par dana.
Sekli su mu oba testisa i nazalost nista nisu nasli.....
Moj savet svima je da ne idete svugde i isprobavate sve i svasta, micro tesa najmanje ostecuje testite. Doktor je bio u cudu jer je imao pacijente taj dan koji su po
raznim privatnim klinikama radili punkcije i biopsije i sada su im toliko osteceni testisi da nista nije mogao da uradi.
Medicina ide u pravcu da se nas problem resi, ali do tada idemo pravac na donora.....
Ako jos nekako mogu da pomognes slobodno pitajte mi smo juce doputovali iz sarajeva

----------


## dunjarica

Pozdrav svima,vidim da dosta clanova preferira pisanje privatnih poruka. Ljudi, za dobro svih nas pisite sto vise javno, svaka informacija je bitna. 
Moj muz, ima hormone u referentnim vrijednostima, tacnije testosteron blize donjoj a estradiol blize gornjoj granici, morfoloski je sve ok, bar tako dr. kazu, zacepljenja se ne vide, kao jako mali 4-5 g. prelezao zausnjake i to je to...ne znaju u cemu je stos...
ubacila sam mu macu,bucino ulje,chia sjemenke, kelatni cink, da pije do postupka u Sloveniji za koji se pripremamo slijedece jeseni (dr. Res ili dr. Reljic ,nismo jos odlucili). Toliko od mene, ako bude kakvih promjena, rado cu ih prijaviti  :Wink:

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Vec 8 godina pratim ove diskusije.
Imala sam TOLIKU zelju da se jednog dana javim svima i da kazem da smo konacno savladali tu glupu azoospermiu.
Mislila sam da smo prebrodili onaj najvici korak zvani “pronalazak” plivaca.
Nakon 4 neuspela IVF-a, GOMILU propalog novca, gubljenja zivaca, svadja, nervoza …  najsireknije mislim da svima onima ciji muzevi se slazu sa donatorskom oplodnjom je mnogo pametnije da krenu tim putem.  Bar onima ciji muzevi imaju neobstruktivnu azoo.
Jos nisam upoznala niti jednu zensku ovde, niti na bilo kojim drugim diskusijama, da kazu da su sa neobstruktivnoj azoo dobili bioloski svoju bebu.
Ne zelim da zvucim negativno u pocetku Nove godine, ali eto procitajte i sami kroz koju smo muku mi sve prosli i na kraju nista.
Znaci TESE, Micro TESE pa opet Micro Tese, pa 4 IVF-a I NISTA!!!

----------


## Rominka

Zasto bas mi, tocno to sam davno rekla i tada su mi svi spocitavali to. Da, treba pokusati, ali nekako svi te pokusaje dozivljavaju bajkovito i misle da ce uspjeti iz prve, druge ili trece. No zaboravlja se ona druga strana, onaj zivot koji nam izmice, ono zdravlje koje se mijenja, godine koje nam dolaze, a sve to utjece i na odnose. Na zalost, bilo je s nama ovdje ljudi koji su se mucili, pa su si poceli predbacivati i na kraju su se odnosi raspali. Po meni, zaista treba biti bolno realan i stati na loptu i razluciti sto se dobiva a sto se gubi. Da li je bitno "biolosko dijete" pod svaku cijenu, ili je bitna obitelj, suprug/supruga, zivot i suzivot? Nasa dijagnoza azoospermija je jedna od najgorih, zdravstvo tu nema sluha uopce, nepoznato im je u praksi, i uglavnom nam preostaje odlazak u bijeli svijet. U toj situaciji novci su jedan od bitnijih faktora. I tu zaista treba onda biti realan. 
Ne bih voljela da netko pomisli da sam pesimist, nisam. Dapace, upravo smo u dogovorima za tek drugi postupak (jer se u medjuvremenu dogodio zivot koji nas je sprijecio) i ovaj ce tkdj biti sa donorom. Ali, to je nasa odluka, koja nije dosla preko noci nego nakon dugog razmisljanja. Izbor nam je bio micro tese ili donor. Tu sam odluku u potpunosti prepustila suprugu. Jedino sto cinim jest da sam uz njega, uz nas, i da nam ne dam da pokleknemo. Danas vucem ja, a vec sutra kad krene protokol i bockanje on ce biti moja stijena.

----------


## tinkerbell83

Dragi drugari, kao sto sam pisala mi smo sa noa dijagnozom i preko micro tese prebrodili sok nemanja plivaca i poceli sa pretragama za donora. Valjda posle suocavanja sa dijagnozom,pa preko raznih analiza,cekanja i strepljenja kao da nam je neki teret pao sa muke i sada sa nekim ushicenjem smo poceli da pretrazujemo i komuniciramo sa klinikama.
Mozda cu skrenuti sa teme, ali obzirom da sam se uglavnom na ovom forumu informisala, da li me mozda neke clanice mogu uputiti odakle da krenem sa klinikama i pretragama za donora? Posle ove dijagnoze i provedenih godinu dana u informisanju za nju, sada treba skupiti atome snage i prebaciti se na drugu.....
Sve najbolje u novoj godini i da nam svima bude jedna od najlepsih   :Smile:   xoxo

----------


## LaraLana

Evo ovdje ima dosta informacija pa koga zanima nek procita....
Donacije i mail od dr.
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/52643-P...a-u-Makedoniji

----------


## Rominka

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83044-P...uta-u-ČEŠKOJ na ovim stranicama ces pronaci podatke o ceskim klinikama, a na prvim str. su i kontakt podaci klinika. 
Nekako najbolje mi se cini kontaktirati obje klinike i lovesti se za osjecaj koji su ti bolje "sjeli" jer ce ti svaka od nas hvaliti svoje dr i svoju kliniku, a odabrali smo po nekim svojim kriterijima. Nema tu tocnog i pogresnog osjecaja. Sto se tice pretraga to ce ti klinika sve reci, no uglavnom ti se to svodi da muz mora vaditi krvnu grupu, testirati se na hiv, hepatitis...malo vise ces ti odraditi, malo opsirniji sistematski. Zaista se ne moras brinuti, jer koju god kliniku odaberes koordinatorice su uz tebe cijeli put, uvijek mozes zvati, pisati...

----------


## Inesz

Rominka,
treba li za muža pretrage Hiv-a i hepatitisa ako par ide u postupak s doniranim muškim stanicama?

----------


## Rominka

Treba. Jedino ako nesto nije mijenjano, a cini mi se da nije jer mi je u 11 mj Pfc to poslao za obaviti. Mislim da apsolutno nista ne prepustaju slucaju. Oboje moramo biti 100 % zdravi.

----------


## Inesz

Rominka, ali ako se ne radi s materijalom od supruga već doniranim muškim stanicama, što im je npr. važno da li muž možda ima hepatitis?
Je li to znači da bi u slučaju da suprug ima hepatitis i azoospermiju, par ne bi primili u postupak s doniranim spermiji?

----------


## Rominka

Materijal uskladjuju maksimalno sa objema krvnim grupama, pa pretpostavljam da zbog toga onda traze i njegove nalaze. Zapravo mi je i ok to. A bi li primili, zaista ne bih pretpostavljala o tome.

----------


## Inesz

Usklađuju se krvne grupe, usklađuju neke fenotipske karakteristike kao što su boja kose, očiju...
Nepotrebno je partnera žene koja ide u postupak doniranom spremom testirati na zarazne bolesti.

----------


## Rominka

Po meni je to u redu. Jer taj partner dijeli zivot sa mnom, prostor, sve. Ne vidim zasto bi to bilo "problematicno", dapace. Mislim da je to i vise nego ok, ali to je moje misljenje. Mi zaista nismo postavili to kao upitno prilikom prvog postupka, i kad smo se uspustili u postupak znali smo da smo oboje zdravi sto posto i kao takvi idemo u postupak.

----------


## Inesz

Testira se žena,  testira se donor sperme. Za postupak ostalo nije važno. 

A neko 100% zdravlje!?  Tko može za to imati ikakvu garanciju?

----------


## Rominka

Naravno da nema garancije, ne moze biti, ali kazem opet meni je to sasvim u redu. Na kraju krajeva, dok smo hodali po VV isto su nas trazili, i vadio je. Nakon toga je proslo vise od tri godine kad smo isli u postupak i trazili su opet iz Praga. Niti jednom nisam postavila pitanje zasto i on. U tom medjuvremenu je bio bolestan (bolnica, injekcije...) i smatrali smo da je ok da ponovi te nalaze. Ne vidim nista sporno u tome.

----------


## tinkerbell83

Drage devojke hvala vam na brzim odgovorima. Kontaktirala sam Prag i Skoplje, dobila brze odgovore, cene se razlikuju i sada krece malo detaljnija pretraga po forumima.
xoxo

----------


## sara79

> Drage devojke hvala vam na brzim odgovorima. Kontaktirala sam Prag i Skoplje, dobila brze odgovore, cene se razlikuju i sada krece malo detaljnija pretraga po forumima.
> xoxo


tinkerbell83 ja kad sam zvala i slala upite i sve nase nalaze cijene su bile tu negdje. U Skoplju je recimo zamrzavanje embrija skuplje al zato je ivf u Pragu skuplji i to ti ispadne na isto. Bar prije par mjeseci kad sam znaci kontaktirala. U Skoplju je cijena fiksna a u Pragu sve posebno racunaju i onda pacijenti misle da je jeftinije. Bas je neki dan na temi Ceska to netko pisao i na kraju su im zaracunali vise. Tako da dobro svi pitajte koliko sto kosta i sto je u to uracunato sve. 
Citala sam od laralana postove (predpostavljam da si i ti jer imaju samo dvije strane na mpo u makedoniji)...znaci razlika je u cijeni donorskog sjemena.....donacija js je cijena ista.

Laralana je sve cijene napisala i hvala joj doista na tome.
Nisam stekla dojam da je hvalila svoju kliniku u kojoj je ostvarila trudnocu sto je i sama napisala u zadnjim postovima na temi mpo u makedoniji.

Mozes i ovdje malo procitati i informirati se
https://www.google.hr/search?ie=UTF-...Faio8weBk7PYAQ

----------


## dunjarica

antony34, mozes li mi reci koliko je tvoj muz visok i koliko je imao kilograma kada mu je doktor rekao da mora da smrsa? koje su vrijednoasti njegovih hormona?
unaprijed zahvaljujem na odgovoru  :Smile: ))

----------


## Rominka

upravo sam dobila upitnike iz pronatala koje je potrebno ispuniti, i popis nalaza koje moramo dostaviti klinici. između ostalog traže i hiv 1,2, i hepatitise za supruga  bez obzira na mušku donaciju. zaista ne znam da li je kod njih to možda nekim pravilnikom tako definirano, i što bi se u slučaju da mu je ijedan nalaz pozitivan dogodilo...u svakom slučaju i oni nas to traže.

----------


## antony34

Dunjarica visok je 172 i sad ima 76kg. Kad smo krenuli u postupke je imao 110. Sad ti tocno nebi znala reci znam samo da je u pocetku imao progresivnih samo 9% a sad ih ima 48%. Morala bi potrazi stare nalaze. Uglavnom nalazi su bili koma.

----------


## dunjarica

Hvala ti na brzom odgovoru!  
Izvini sto dosadjujem,interesuje me da li je muz radio nalaze hormona, testosteron, prolaktin, estradilo,lh, fsh?

----------


## antony34

Nalazi od hormona su mu sve uredne. Nisam stigla prije pisati. Ako te jos sta interesira mozes i na pp pisati.

----------


## dunjarica

Hvala puno na odgovoru.Mislim da ne mogu jos uvijek pisati pp jer sam novi kolac.Ako negdje pronadjes te njegove hormone, napisi javno,a ako ih ne mozes pronaci, nema veze, vec si dovoljno pomogla sa ovim informacijama. pozdrav  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Halo ljudovi, ima li sto novoga? Neko zatisje kod nas na topicu? 
Dunjarica jeste li napravili koje nalaze, imate li kakvih novih saznanja?
tinkerbell jeste li kontaktirali klinike, imali sastanak s njima?
Nadam se da ima lijepih vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## tinkerbell83

Hej drugari, ja obilazim forum,ali vidim da nema nekih objavljenih novosti...
Ja se polako pripremam za postupak, u fazi sam radjenja analiza i moram priznati da sve zavrsavam jako brzo.
Imam super ginekologa koja mi je odmah dala upute za sve analize sto su mi iz klinika trazili, tako da sve sa 
internistom zavrsavam 25og februara. Kontaktirala sam jednu kliniku u Pragu i jednu u Makedoniji, sutra im saljem 
dosadasnje rezultate sto su gotovi i sl utorak imam preko skypea konsultacije pa cu valjda tada odluciti gde i sta....to
mi je jos uvek teska odluka  :Smile:  Ali kada smo putem maila komunicirali sa obe klinike su mi rekli da su oni za da odmah u martu 
sa prvim ciklusom krenem u postupak,jer cu brzo dobiti sve potrebne rezultate....Uhvatila me panika i nekako mi to brzo, a muz
me bodri da sto pre krenem i da ne cekam.....

Sta ima novo kod vas ostalih?

----------


## Rominka

Ako ces imati skype konzultacije, pretpostavljam da ste se odlucili za Pronatal? Bas super da brzo rjesavas nalaze! Ja jos nisam obavila nalaze za trombofiliju jer ne mogu kod nas, pa se moram skockati vremenski otici u Rijeku vaditi krv.
bravo za muza  :Smile:  tako treba, bodriti se medjusobno. Jesu li vas trazili da muz radi neke detaljne nalaze?

----------


## tinkerbell83

U razgovorima sam sa Pronatal i Europe IVF iz Praga i Acibaden iz Makedionije. A valjda cu biti spremna, sad cu u utorak cuti sta mi kazu za rezultate hormona, ja se ne razumem,
a kod moje doktorke sam zakazana sa svim analizama 25og. 
Nista mi nisu trazili za muza, mada mi imamo skoro sve analize jer je radio micro tesu u decembru i rezultati su relativno skoro radjeni.

----------


## Rominka

Ako je radio micro u prosincu onda su to najsvjeziji nalazi. MM nije dugo radio, pa ne sada morao. Znaci, negdje istovremeno cemo imati neke odgovore.  :Smile:  jedva cekam

----------


## tinkerbell83

UUU divno...a za koju kliiku ste se vi odlucili i sto se tice muza, jel ste sve probali?

----------


## Rominka

Ovoga puta idemo u Pronatal u Ceske B. Prvi puta smo bili u PFCu, i nije da smo bili nezadovoljni s njima, ali ovog puta smo si dali vise vremena razmisliti, vise smo pitanja postavili i nekako se iskristalizirala ova odluka. Nismo sve pokusali jer mm nije htio ici na micro tese zbog sanse od mozda 1%. A ja nisam zeljela inzistirati na tome jer nam to nije bitno. Davno smo donijeli odluku o donoru.

----------


## tinkerbell83

Super i bravo za oboje i odluku i nadam se da cemo obe uskoro imati nekih lepih vesti   :Smile:

----------


## Beni

Pozdrav za sve!!Nadam da cete mi biti podrska jer imamo isti problem.Vec 6 godina smo u braku ja imam 24 muz 30 god.Prije godinu dana smo poceli sa analizama jer nakon 2 godine pokusaja bebe nije bilo.Ja sam uradila hormonske testove muz isto pravili preglede sve bilo uredu.Zatim smo napravili pauzu od godinu dana jer se muz jedva nakanio za spermiogram.Test smo dobili isti dan dijagnoza azoospermija sok naravno veliki za oboje.Zatim smo uradili hormonski test nalaz cekamo.Mene sad zanima kako je ovakav spermiogram nakon hormonskog urednog testa dali je moguca greska jer muz nije dao kompletan uzorak.Sta nam je dalje ciniti zivimo u austriji jel ko se od vas ovdje lijecio.Podrzavam vas sve drzim palceve.Ja zivot nisam zamislila bez bebice i dali jedan spermiogram ista govori POMOZITEEE

----------


## Lili2

Bok Beni. Slicno je i kod nas bilo, 1.2. je mm radio sg a otkad je stigao nalaz, u ovih cca 2tj. sok za sokom, cini mi se da idemo korak naprijed, dva nazad. Previse je to sve u tako malo vremena. Ono sto ti svakako preporucam je da procitas ovu temu od pocetka do kraja, ja sam svasta novo naucila i dobila nadu. Sad cekamo prvi pregled kod urologa, od kojeg, istina, ne ocekujem puno, ali za pocetak barem neke nove pretrage dok ne budemo mogli zagaziti u konkretnije lijecenje i birati dobre doktore u Zg (kod nas sam i ja vrlo neplodna).
Vec me dvoje doktora tapsalo po ramenu i govorilo da se pomirim da nikad necemo imati svoje dijete, ali dok i biopsiju ne napravimo, nema mi nitko pravo to reci. Predlazem i tebi takav stav. Ja sam jos i mladja od tebe, jelda to ne ocekujes u takvoj mladosti?  :Wink: 
Sretno!

----------


## Beni

Cao Lili2 sta da ti kazem mislim da niko to ne ocekuje mi smo dobili hormonski test sve uredu testosteron nizak dali neko ima iskustva dali se moze popraviti i koliko je uspjesno.Podrska za sve sto se bore treba nam dosta zivaca i strpljenja a naravno do kraja uz nase muzeve.Za Lili2 drzim ti palceve jer si i ti na pocetku kao i ja a pocetak je najtezi.Pozdrav za sve

----------


## sandy0606

Beni mm ima snizeni testosteron a ostale hormone ok. Radio je punkciju na vv nakon pregleda urologa, uzv testisa, kariotipa. Nalaz 0. Zatim je radio biopsiju na merkuru i nadjeno mu je spermija za 7 epruveta. Ja sam sad u stimulaciji pa cemo vidjet sto ce biti. Nista nije izgubljeno dok sve al bas sve ne probate.

----------


## Beni

Sandy 0606 greska je bila bili smo kod doktora on kaze svi hormoni super a preko telefona luda medicinska sestra rekla snizen njena greska.E sad smo dobili da jos jedan spermiogram uradi jer jedan nije nista.Sad vi meni recite ako su hormonski nalazi uredu pregledao ga doktor kaze sve ok,ko je imao iskustva s tim kakve su sanse.Poslije spermipgrama ide na punkciju tako mu je receno pozdrav za sve hrabre buduce mame

----------


## lopuzica

> Sandy 0606 greska je bila bili smo kod doktora on kaze svi hormoni super a preko telefona luda medicinska sestra rekla snizen njena greska.E sad smo dobili da jos jedan spermiogram uradi jer jedan nije nista.Sad vi meni recite ako su hormonski nalazi uredu pregledao ga doktor kaze sve ok,ko je imao iskustva s tim kakve su sanse.Poslije spermipgrama ide na punkciju tako mu je receno pozdrav za sve hrabre buduce mame


Beni, moje misljenje je da ne koristite bilo kakvu hormonsku terapiju, jer terapija se ukljucuje ako postoji odredjeni br spermatozoida, pa da se stanje poboljsa.A kad je u pitanju azoo,a pritom se ne zna uzrok, onda samo mozete gubiti vrijeme, a plus hormonima se moze narusiti zdravlje tvog muza. Nama je dr rekao, bas zato sto ne znamo sta je uzrok, ja onda ne znam ni sta da lijecim. Drugo, takodje bih ti savjetovala da uradite biopsiju umjesto punkcije, jer punkcija je nasumicno trazenje spermatozoida, dok je biopsija dosta preciznija metoda. U svakom slucaju, postoji i Micro Tese, koja je jos preciznija, ali kad je vas slucaj u pitanju, mozda ne bi bilo lose krenuti sa biopsijom jer tvoj muz ima uredne nalae hormona i vrlo je moguce da cete nesto pronaci u uzorku. Sve ovo ti govorim na osnovu komentara koje smo mi dobijali od dr i kako citam komentare drugih forumasica, mislim da su ta razmisljanja prilicno tacna. Naravno, da vama je da se dogovorite medjusobno i sa svojim dr kako i sta dalje.. Zelim vam svu srecu!!!

----------


## Beni

Lopuzica hvala puno na ohrabrenju,ja sam primjetila da je doktoru stalo do novca zato zeli punkciju. Ako ko zna za maribor ili ljubljanu sta neka javi cjene i kakvi su doktori.Ojacaju me one zene koje su pored azoo dobile djecu a inace sam veliki negativac  :Sad: (( i molim se da se nadje koji plivac i doktor koji ce htjeti da se pozabavi nasim slucajem.

----------


## Beni

Lopuzica dali ste i vi uradili biopsiju posto imate kao i mi uredne nalaze??

----------


## lopuzica

> Lopuzica dali ste i vi uradili biopsiju posto imate kao i mi uredne nalaze??


Beni, kod mm nisu uredni nalazi, tj sve je u redu osim FSH, koje je znatno povisen (26). To je pokazatelj da se kod mog muza ne odvija spermatogeneza. Mi nismo radili biopsiju, vec smo se poslije punkcije odmah odlucili za Micro Tese, iz razloga sto je Micro Tese najpreciznija metoda. Ne mislim da je vas dr htio da vam uzima novac jer punkcija je otprilike prvi korak nakon saznanja za azoospermiju, ali to je samo nasumicni ubod igle.Tvoj muz npr moze da ima odredjeni br spermatozoida, a u uzorku koji je izvadjen mozda ne bude nista. Zato je biopsija preciznija jer se uzima dio tkiva na analizu, a da ne pricam o MicroTese gdje se pod mikroskopom pregleda svaki dio testisa.
Vi isto mozete da radite Micro Tese, ali s obzirom da su tvom muzu svi nalazi uredni, vi imate veliku vjerovatnocu da cete i naci spermatozoide i biopsijom. Pritom, biopsija je jeftinija od Micro Tese. Dosta je hvaljena klinika u Mariboru. Ja nemam iskustva, ali nailazila sam na dosta pozitivnih komentara. Probaj to malo istraziti.

----------


## sandy0606

Beni punkcija poslije spermiograma s nulama je standardna. Tek ako punkcijom ne nadju nista ide se na biopsiju. Punkcijom se ne unistava tkivo testisa (ubode se iglom i punktira) a biopsiom se unistava (reze se koza i cupka tkivo testisa i onda traze spermici)

----------


## tinkerbell83

Moram da kazem slucaj koji smo mi na klinici videli kada smo bili. U pitanju je mladi bracni par, i muskarac je lezao pored mog muza i isti dan su imali Micro tesu.
Nisu iz Beograda,ali su se godinama lecili u Beogradu i radili tri punkcije na privatnoj klinici na kojoj su se lecili. Kada je doktor dosao da nam saopsti rezultate, kod nas nazalost nista nisu nasli, ali kod tog para hvala bogu jesu. Doktor ga je pitao da li je ikada imao neku intervenciju na testisima, decko odgovorio tri punkcije. Doktor je rekao da su
mu testisi unutra u ocajnom stanu, dosta zaostale krvi, dosta povredjenog tkiva , jer je radjena punkcija. Pritom se sokirao kada je cuo da je radjena bez anestezije i onda nam
objasnio da sve sto se radi na testisima mora pod anesteziom, jer muskarac moze da oseti bol na testisima od koga moze srce da stane. Naglasio je da punkciju treba shvatiti
ozbiljno i da mora strucno lice da odradi da ne bi doslo do ocajnog stanja kao kod tog decka, rekao mu je da se bas namucio da nadje, i da situacija u testisima nije sjajna zbog
tih nekih ugrusaka koji su se stvorili prilokom uboda. A micro tesom se tacno traze delove tkiva na kome ima spermatozoida i tek onda se uzima uzorak.

----------


## lopuzica

[QUOTE=tinkerbell83;2857846]
Tinkerbell83, slazem se sa tobom, jer smo moj muz i ja isto to culi od doktora. Jos je na to dodao, kako je punkcija prilicno zastarjela metoda i da je on vise i ne radi. Moj muz je takodje radio punkciju bez anestezije, isto u Bg, na sta je dr ostao sokiran i rekao bas to sto si ti rekla, da je mogao da dozivi srcani udar. 
Inace, moj muz je prije par sati radio Micro Tese i nazalost nisu pronadjeni spermatozodi. Nadjene su kruzne celije od kojih nastaju spermatozoidi, te je nalaz poslat na patologiju da se ispita zastoj daljeg razvoja.
Tinkerbell83, jeste li Vi odlucili gdje cete uraditi donaciju?

----------


## tinkerbell83

Lopuzice bas mi je zao, nadam se da ste vas dvoje, koliko god je moguce ok?
Mi smo se odlucili za Europe IVF Prag. Cekam jos nalaz hormona amh i sve im saljem pa se dogovaramo nadalje sta cemo. I uzbudjena sam i uplasena,
a muz jedva ceka, bas je nestrpljiv. Ako mogu da pomognem nekako slobodno me kontaktiraj....

----------


## Beni

Pozdrav za sve i mi smo uradili jos jedan  spermiogram ponovo azoospermija nazalost. Uradili genetski test ciji se nalaz ceka do 6 sedmica mozete mi malo objasniti ko zna sta je to i koliko je vazno. Na klinici sam srela par koji hvali kliniku i kaze zena da je njen brat pored azoo dobio bebu hmmm malo me ohrabrila vidjet cemo.Uglavnom kao sto ste mi rekli punkciju preskacemo idemo biopsiju nakon ovog testa za koji se molim i nadam da ce biti uredu.Imal kod vas sta novo uglavnom procitala sam vasa iskustva ako ko ima sta pozitivno da mu se desilo pisite.

----------


## Malena1988

Nasa danasnja Micro tesa u New Lifu,je hvala Bogu konacno uspesna. Zaledjeno je 5 epruveta. Otvoren samo desni testis. Presrecni smo. Nama su kao sto sam pisala skoro svi dr preporucivali donaciju ili usvajanje,a mi smo uspeli!!!!!

----------


## Beni

Malena1988 superrr nek je sa srecom da uskoro bude bebica a bit ce sve najboljeeee od srca

----------


## lopuzica

Bravo Malena1988!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   Zelim vam svu srecu dalje!!! Ja imam osjecaj da posle ovoga je sve lakse i da ce postupak vantjelesne biti sala u odnosu na dosadasnju borbu! Koliko sam uspjela upratiti, kod tvog muza su bili svi hormoni ok i to je bilo dosta ohrabrujuce. 
Iz tog razloga sam rekla Beni da oni imaju velike sanse i na biopsiji, a da ne pricam o Micro Tese.

----------


## lopuzica

Beni, genetski testovi pokazuju da li ima genetskih anomalija na hromozomima, koje su cesto uzrocnici azoo. Pa na taj nacin mozete bar da znate ili eliminisete uzrok azoospermije. Navodno, par koji ima genetske anomalije ne moze da ima djecu. Ali nadajmo je majboljim rezultatima  :Smile: ))

----------


## Malena1988

Mom muzu su svi hormoni,a i ostali nalazi bili ok. Radio je 2punkcije i 1biopsiju. Jos nismo svesni,vto ce sad u odnosu na ovo biti laganica. Svima bi preporucila micro tesu,mi smo 5godina ovako izgubili. Pogotovo savetujem zenama ciji muzevi imaju sve dobre rezultate da rade mt,jer dr,bar ovi u Srbiji nemaju pojma da nas lece.

----------


## Ajmemeni

I meni su radili punkciju bez ikakve anestezije, jer kaže doktor da nema smisla dva puta bosti. Za svaki testis posupak traje 4-5 sekundi i to je vrijeme kad malo zaboli. Stisneš zube i to je to, brzo prođe i nije toliko strašno koliko zvuči.

----------


## Beni

Narode kako ste vi prezivjeli cekanje genetskog testa ja cu da poludim za 6 sedmica.Toliko imam strah od loseg testa.Kako ste vi svi??Pozdrav

----------


## sandy0606

Ja uopce nisam razmisljala o tome. Ili sam se vec navikla na cekanje. Tako i onako ne mozes utjecati na rezultate. Samo se meni cini da smo mi cekali tu genetiku 3-4 tjedna. Ne 6. Al i to ce proci. Put mpo je i tako satkan od vjecitog cekanj. Sretno svima i puno strpljivosti zelim

----------


## little ivy

beni...genetski testovi su izrazito vazni. Radi se kariogram i analiza Y kromosoma na mikrodelecije. Kariogram oboje radite a mikrodelecije suprug. U slucaju pronalaska mikroddelecija one mogu biti na a b i c regiji i svaka regija je drugacija sa prognozama.... dobro je da se urade tako da se u slucaju nepovoljnih rezultata ne rade bezveze biopsije. sretno u svakom pogledu. mi smo isto ceklai tako nekih 4-6 tjedan...proleti vrijeme

----------


## dunjarica

Malena 1988, bravo za vas dvoje !!!
Kako je dobro cuti ovako divne vijesti! Pisi molim te, kako ste zadovoljni sa tretmanom u toj klinici, koji doktor je operisao tvoga muza, koliko dugo se ceka na postupak i koliko vas je sve to kostalo do sada? Unaprijed zahvaljujem na odgovoru.  :Naklon:

----------


## Malena1988

Mi smo prezadovoljni klinikom,operisao ga je dr Emre. On je car! Mi smo trazili kliniku u kojoj on radi,jer smo culi da je vrhunski dr. Radio je u Bahceciju,sad je u New lifu. On radi u Turskoj,ali na 3meseca dolazi u Sarajevo i radi Micro tese. cula sam da ce sada dolaziti malo cesce. Operacija je 1250e,mi smo za svaki slucaj radili pre operacije s-gram,on je 50e. Svima bi preporucila da idu na micro tesu,da ne gube ni vrd

----------


## Malena1988

Vreme ni novac. Mi smo za 5god potrosili oko 10000e,mozda i vise. Iza nas su 2 punki

----------


## Malena1988

Nesto flesira,salje se iz delova. Iza nas su 2punkcije koje su inace trebale da budu biopsije,ali su nas zafrknuli,u Genezisu i u Leskovcu i jedna prava hirurska biopsija u Vojnoj bolnici u Nisu. Na punkcijama nista,na biopsiji nesto nadjeno,ali nije zamrznuto,ovde nemaju potrebnu aparaturu. Onda razni prirodni preparati,cajevi,babe,dede,vidovnjaci,,bioenergica  ri i tome slicno. Nista nam nije pomoglo,a sve je kostalo.

----------


## Malena1988

Ako te jos nesto zanima pitaj. Jos nesto,operacija nije sjrap

----------


## Malena1988

Strasna,ni mnogo bolna,moj muz vec danas radi,a sinoc me je jadnik nosio do hitne,jer sam se onesvestila. Konci mu nisu mrdnuli,rana nije prokrvarila,a bolovi nisu jaci nego sto su bili pre toga. Ova vrsta operacije najmanje ostecuje testise,odnosno tkivo. Zato dobro razmislite pre bilo kakve punkcije ili biopsije,moze vise da steti nego koristi. U otpusnoj listi pise da se operacija radila naravno mikroskopom,ali pod uvecanjem od 10 i 25 puta.
Izvinite na pravopisnim greskama,nadam se da cete razumeti.

----------


## dunjarica

Hvala ti na brzom odgovoru  :Smile:  
Mozes li se sjetiti koliki je inhibin b kod tvoga muza i koje su vam nalaze trazili da donesete prije postupka?

----------


## Malena1988

Inhibin b je bio 59,5 a ref.vred. 50-250. Kad smo isli na konsultacije poneli smo sve rezultate koje smo imali briseve,hormone,uz,kariotip,mikrodeleciju,antisper  matozoidna antitela,nalaze punkcije i biopsije,misljenja svih dr kod kojih smo bili mozda ima jos nesto,ali sam zaboravila. kod mog muza su apsolutno svi nalazi uvek bili dobri. A,sad pred operaciju traze kompletnu krvnu sliku i urin,minerale,ekg,misljenje interniste,krvnu grupu,koagulaciju,hiv,hepatitis i mislim da je to to.

----------


## lopuzica

Moj muz je takodje radio Micro Tese u klinici New Life, nazalost njemu nisu ponadjeni spermatozoidi. I ja bih takodje pohvalila svo osoblje klinike New Life, koji su veoma ljubazni, nasmijani, pažljivi i stručni. Dr Emre je divan covjek i veliki stručnjak. Spreman je da ogovori na sva naša pitanja i nedoumice. Mom muzu su otvarali oba testisa, operacija je trajala maksimalnih 2h, a on je pusten iz bolnice posle 4 sata lezanja. Malo ga je boljelo, posebno na dodir, ali nije nista neizdrzljivo. Kliniku New Life bih svakako preporucila, bilo da se radi o operaciji Micro Tese ili bilo kod drugom tretmanu za liječenje neplodnosti, jer imaju najnoviju tehnologiju koju koriste vrhunski stručnjaci. Imaju i vrsnog emriologa.

----------


## Rominka

Krenuli smo  :Smile:  idemo krajem mj u Pronatal na konzultacije, pregled i lijekove. Ako sve bude ok, u postupku smo krajem travnja. Kako stvari stoje docekali smo jos jedan postupak.
Malena, donijeli ste divne vijesti i nadam se da cete donijeti jos divnije uskoro  :Smile:

----------


## dunjarica

Malena, hvala od srca, ove informacije su za mene veoma bitne. Drzim fige za najbolje rezultate u postupku!
Rominka, sretno !!!
Zelim da dodam za sve cure koje se spremaju za postupke, neka vas ne mrzi da makar mjesec dva pijete macinu travu i vrkutu (macina trava do ovulacije a vrkuta poslije) zaista su izvrsne barem iz mog iskustva...vrkuta pored svega ostalog doprinosi i  zadebljaanju  endometrija i pomaze ugnjezdjenju ploda.Vjerujem da ovo vecina vas zna, ali eto ako nista da vas podsjetim  :Smile:  
jos jednom, sretno cure i da nam uljepsajte ovo proljece svima!

----------


## lopuzica

Romanika, zelim vam svu srecu od srca! Molim te javi kako ste prosli, kakvi su utisci, kad se vratite. Moj muz i ja trenutno istrazujemo klinike u  Ceskoj za donaciju i ISCI postupak, tako da bi nam svaka informacija dobrodosla.
Dunjarica, hvala na savjetima  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Lopuzice, nas prvi postupak je bio u PFC-u u Pragu i nije da imamo neke velike zamjerke, dapace bili su uz nas, dali info...no, nesto mi jednostavno nije bilo ok, a ne znam reci sto. Ovoga puta sam si dala vremena, i od 10. mj sam kontaktirala obje klinike, PFC i Pronatal u C.B. i pustila sam zapravo da one odrade. Postavila sam puno pitanja, a potpunije odgovore sam dobila od Pronatala. I jos k tome, Pronatal je trazio od mene detaljnije preglede (pa smo ustanovili da imam genetsku trombofiliju, tezi slucaj?! Jos ne kuzim puno po tom pitanju). Na kraju smo donijeli odluku da idemo u Pronatal u Ceske Budejovive. Jucer su me nazvali, pitali jos 101 pitanje, i dogovorili smo konzultacije i pregled na kojemu cu dobiti potrebne lijekove. Tako da, rezervirali smo hotel za jednu noc i za nekih desetak dana putujemo. A onda vam budem ispricala dojmove i protokol i sve  :Smile:

----------


## tinkerbell83

Razlicite klinike i razliciti pristupi. Mi smo se odlucili za Europe ivf Prag zbog azoo. Kako su mi rezultati gotovi tako im saljem, insistirali su na detaljno opisanom
ginekoloskom pregledu, sto je moja doktorka i napisala, kao i internista, komuniciramo putem maila i skaypea, i svakodnevno imam po koje pitanje da im postavim na koje odgovore max za 30min.
Kod moje dr da pratim rast folikula i da ih slikom i tekstom od dr obavestavam i ne moram da dolazim kod njih na pregled, vec kad bude vreme za postupak. Savetovali su me da lekove uzmem u Srbiji jer su jeftiniji, ali ako insistiram mogu i kod njih. Ja cu uzeti u Beogradu. Sa stimulacijom krecem u aprilu, zakasnila sam za mart jer mi amh nije gotov i dobila sam malo ranije, pa doktor nece da jurimo i zurimo  :Sad:

----------


## Rominka

April ce biti taj mjesec  :Smile:  nadam se da cemo imati lijepih vijesti kad se vratimo kuci! Meni je nekako "sjela" Pronatal klinika. Ali mozda ima nesto i u tome da smo zreliji, da smo ipak dali malo vise vremena, da smo znali postaviti vise pitanja....uglavnom, drugaciji mi je osjecaj prilikom komunikacije, detaljnije su pretrage trazili. No, kako bude bit ce. Tinkerbell da li idete sa svojim stanicama?

----------


## tinkerbell83

Idemo u postupak sa doniranim spermatozoidima i fala bogu moji rezultati su za sada odlicni pa ce to olaksati valjda celu situaciju

----------


## Rominka

Isto kao i mi  :Smile:  samo su moji nalazi malo losiji, ali kad si u pravim rukama sve je moguce!

----------


## tinkerbell83

Ma naravno, bice to sve ok i ove godine bice dosta trudnica  :Smile:  ....meni je rodjendan krajem aprila, a stimulaciju krecem pocetkom aprila i rekla sam doktoru da za rodjendan hocu pozitivan test, rekao je da ce se potruditi da mi rodjendansku zelju ispuni  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Ja sa stimulacijom krecem krajem aprila, pa cemo vjerojatno prvi maj provesti u ceskoj i bas se veselim. Lijepo vrijeme, ne pretoplo, ni prehladno, proljece, dvorci i pivica  :Smile:  hahaha

----------


## lopuzica

Romanika i tinkerbell83, hvala na savjetima i komentarima. Nadam se da ce nam predstojece proljece donijeti mnogo lijpih vijesti. Ja sam poslal mailove na tri strane PFC, Pronatal C.B.i Europe IVF Prague. Moram priznati, najdetaljniji odgovor sam dobila iz Europe IVF Prague. Bili su izuzetno predusretljivi, rekli da mozemo kontaktirati skype-om ili viberom, da ce pokusati da nam daju sve informacije kako ne bismo morali dolaziti prije tretmana i trositi novac na put i smjestaj. Medjutim, s obzirom da ja jos uvijek nisam uradila niti jedan nalaz za sebe, imam zakazano 18.03. kod gin, sacekacu prvo to, da vidim i u kom stanju je i moj organizam, pa cu onda da ih "bombardujem" pitanjima, pa ko bude najdetaljniji, vjerovatno cu njega i odabrati. U svakom slucaju tu ste mi i vas dvije, tako da cekam i vasa iskustva, vjerujem da ce mi to biti od pomoci. 
Imam jos jedno pitanje. Na koji tretman ste se Vas dvije odlucile, IVF ili ISCI? Meni je moj dr rekao, ako sa tobom sve bude ok i ako budes imala prohodne jajnike,mozes raditi i inseminaciju. S obzirom da je veoma mali stepen uspjesnosti istom, ne znam da li vrijedi pokusavati.
Hvala vam cure jos jednom i drzim fige!!!!  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## lopuzica

Prohodne jajovode*-greska, sad sam vidjela.

----------


## tinkerbell83

Kod mene se ceka nalaz amh i onda cu detaljno znati sta i kako i dobiti sam protokol pa cu vam odmah javiti, a to je sl nedelje.
Obzirom da su mi trazili nalaze za od interniste jer idem pod anesteziju, radimo ISCI, a za inseminaciju mi je doktor rekao da ako 
insistiram mozemo nju prvo da radimo, ali da bih ustedela novac i da idemo na vecu uspesnost idemo odmah na ISCI, sto smo mi
i prihvatili. 
Ja sam inace malo plasljiva pa sva ta vadjenja krvi i doktori su mi se smucili pa sam malo pauzirala nedelju dana i zato kasnim
sa nalazom amh  :Sad:  ,dala sam i taj nalaz pa sad cekam rezultate i onda cu dobiti spisak lekova pa cu se baciti po traznji i kupovini istih  :Smile: 
Tu sam za sve sto mogu da pomognem  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Tinkerbell lijekovi ti nisu u cijeni? Koliko vas onda izadje postupak? Ja cu dobiti lijekove kad odemo na konzultacije i to ulazi u cijenu (3150 pod uvjetom da se ima sto zamrznuti).

----------


## tinkerbell83

Postupak je oko 2600 sa zamrzavanjem + lekovi koje cu ovde uzeti + put i smestaj, detaljnije cu znati sl nedelje kada dobijem lekove koje treba da kupim

----------


## lopuzica

Sretno cure! Navijam za vas!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Beni

Pozdrav za sve jel ima sta novo kako ste ??

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Mi smo poceli da razmatramo opciju donatorske oplodnje.
Prosto mi je nestvarno da ovo uopste pisem jer vec 8 godina zivim u zabludi da ce mo imati nase biolosoko bebce, ali od toga ocigledno nema nista.
Posle 3 operacije (jedna TESE i 2-Micro Tese) ... 4 IVF-a  i 3 transfera.... to nam je izgleda jedina opcija, ako i od toga bude nesto.
Toliko od mene za sada.

----------


## Rominka

Zasto bas mi, draga moja  :grouphug:  samo polako. Ne zuri nikamo. Davno prije samo pisala kako je ova dijagnoza sok sama po sebi i da parovi prolaze svojevrsno tugovanje, prihvacanje, pa na kraju se sve postavi na svoje noge. Donor je jedna od tezih odluka, nije se lako odluciti, i moraju obone biti srcem u tome. Ja sam je prepustila suprugu, nije bilo nagovaranja. Ja sam znala da ja to mogu, da zelim, ali nisam htjela siliti kod njega nista. Trebalo mu je neko vrijeme ali sam je donio odluku a onda smo razgovarali o svim mogucim apektima i evo danas se spremamo na, tek, drugi postupak.

----------


## Rominka

Doslo je do promijenje plana. Procurila sam danas tako da veceras putujemo  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Mi smo krenuli sa stimulacijoooooommmm odmah danas  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## tinkerbell83

Rominka odlicno i srecno i nadam se lepim vestima veoma brzo. 
Ja sam konacno gotova sa svim analizama i u ponedeljak dobijam spisak lekova za stimulaciju.
Sta su i rekli koliko ce trajati stimulacija i sta su ti dali od lekova?

----------


## Rominka

Nekih 13 dana racunaju za stimulaciju. Dobila sam gonale pen (poceli smo sa 300 jedinica), cetrotide, prednison i fraxiparine. Sad cemo nakon prvog uzv vidjeti situaciju i po tome se dalje ravnati. Ajde Tinkerbell da pokrenemo azoo u proljece  :Smile:

----------


## postoji nada

Rominka , divno od srca sretno ,prekrasne vijesti.svima ostalim koji se spremaju na put ka Pragu takoder sretno i da se vratite sa mrvama svi azoo trudnice ma predivno.hapyy zbog vas

----------


## Rominka

Postoji nada  :Smile:  hvala ti! 
Cure, umorna sam pa da ne pisem ispocetka c/p-la sam sa ceskog  :Smile:  

Hvala cure  evo stigli smo kuci i moram priznati da smo jako zadovoljni. Dosli smo taman na vrijeme u kliniku, ispunili formulare i primili su nas u 11:30 a bili smo gotovi u 13:30. Prvo smo imali razgovor sa doktorom, pogledao je sve, ali bas sve nalaze od prvog dana kad smo saznali za dijagnozu. Posebnu paznju je obratio na moje nalaze hormona kroz sve ove godine. Postavio je i puno pitanja, obiteljske anamneze. Zatim me pregledao i nastavio razgovor dalje. Obrazlozio zasto se odlucio na protokol (gonal pen 300 za pocetak, pa na 200 kasnije, cetrotide, prednison I fraxiparine) kakav je i sto smatra da moze iz toga dobiti. A kad je zavrsio s tim zatrazio je nasa pitanja i na svako je detaljno odgovorio. Zatim je predlozio da startamo ovaj mjesec sa stimulacijom (koja ce biti 13 dana, a prvi put je bila 9) jer da je situacija super. Poslusali smo ga i eto, sad cemo se pripremiti u ovih desetak dana i opet se vracamo u Budejovice. Naravno da se nadamo najboljem. Posebno bih voljela i bolju reakciju na stimulaciju, no otom potom.

----------


## Beni

Cao svima kako ste imal sta novo koja lijepa vijest pozdrav

----------


## Beni

Cao svima,stvarno bi voljela da me neko posavjetuje.Ovako danas smo bili na klinici i doktor je dao tako glup plan da ja pocnem sa stimulacijom a muz da ceka i da radimo skupa punkciju.Ja sam pitala sta ako ne nadjete nista mozel biopsija na sta je odgovorio mi to neradimo, sad neznam dal da uopste rizikujem kod njih. pozdrav za sve i molim vas da mi neko da savjet neznam sta da radim dali da pitam za probnu punkciju sta da radim

----------


## Beni

I da predlozio je punkciju ako ne onda donator na sta nismo pristali i zasto da samo nakon punkcije to predlazu sto kod nas dvoje ne dolazi u obzir a ima dosta opcija biopsija mikro tese

----------


## sandy0606

Draga Beni da odlucujemo mm i ja odlucili bi se za "probnu punkciju" pa tek ako nadju dovoljan broj spermica bi isla u stimulaciju. Mm na punkciji nisu nasli nista a na biopsiji jesu (smrznuti u 7 slamcica). Ovako se mozes pucat hormonima bezveze. Ako nisi sigurna idi po drugo misljenje.

----------


## Beni

Hvala puno odlucili smo probnu punkciju zanima me dali je toliko bolno kad se doktor zacudio kad smo predlozili probnu punkciju hvala na savjetu

----------


## Rominka

Punkcija ne boli, ali uglavnom je praksa usporednog pripremanja zene i onda se aspiracija js i punkcija testisa obavljaju istovremeno.

----------


## Beni

Ja sad nerazumijem punkciju doktor kaze mali rez a mislila sam da punkcija nije operacija sranje kad ne razumijes odlicno jezik pa tesko pa dali je pametno sad sa pristanem uzimati hormone ili i on nam nije dao nade nego samo punkciju i donaciju biopsiju nerade.Sad ako ima rez mi je zao da mm ide dva puta neznam vise sta bi

----------


## sandy0606

Mm je bio na punkciji na vrh vrhovcu -injekciju su mu zabili u testise i ispunktirali sadrzaj i poslali na analizu. Gotov za 10min. 
Biopsiju je radio na merkuru i to je bio operativni zahvat u lokalnoj anesteziji - na ova testisa mu je napravljen mali rez i izrezano mu je malo malo tkiva. 
Po ovom sto ti pises muz ti ide na biopsiju. U tom slucaju, ako stanje hormona i drugi nalazi tm upucuju da ce nesto naci tvoja paralelna stimulacija ne zvuci tako suludo. 
Ja dok ne saznam tocno sto bi radili ne bi poduzimala nista. Vodi nekoga tko zna jezik pa neka vam prevodi. Po meni ovako puno reskirate. Sretno

----------


## Bananka

Pozdrav Beni,
i ja se apsolutno slazem sa sandy0606!
MM je imao prvo 'probnu punkciju' gdje su mu nasli (nepokretne) spermije na VV, i onda smo u nastavku tek kod njih odradili 3 postupka. On je tamo svaki puta isao na punkcije i apsolutno nitko nam nije na VV spominjao mogucnost operacije. Pa sam ja tako trazila dalje i krenuli smo dalje u drugu kliniku!
Onda je isao na Operaciju (TESE) na Rebru i tada su mu zamrznuli tkivo i sad smo bili isto 3x u postuku i opet nista. Ali iz ovih od TESE imamo bolje embrije; sad ovaj zadnji postupak smo imali 2balstociste koje su vracene i 1koje je smrznuta. Nazalost nije nikad doslo do T, ali vjerujem da jednom hoce.
Ja se na tvom mjestu nebih prijevremeno pikala s hormonima, jer kad je kod muza azoo onda zenama daju vece doze, da budu sto vise JS.
Da li vi znate koja je vasa azoo spermija, opstruktivna ili neoprstruktivna? Gdje zivite? Zasto niste za Prag ili Ljubljanu?

----------


## Bananka

Ovo je odlican pregled:

http://www.roda.hr/portal/neplodnost...plodnosti.html

mali isjecak:
AZOOSPERMIA - odsutnost spermija u sjemenoj tekućini
OPSTRUKTIVNA (ekskretorna) - odsutnost spermija u sjemenoj tekućini uslijed opstrukcije
NEOPSTRUKTIVNA (sekretorna) - odsutnost spermija u sjemenoj tekućini uslijed abnormalne proizvodnje
CRYPTOZOOSPERMIA - vrlo mali broj spermija do kojih se dolazi tek dodatnom obradom ejakulata
ASPERMIA - odsutnost sperme u ejakulatu
RETROGRADNA EJAKULACIJA - ejakulacija u mokraćni mjehur

----------


## Beni

Kod mog muza su svi nalazi uredu, ali nismo dobri s njemačkim jezikom razumijemo mi ali ne tako dobro medicinske izrade.Doktor je rekao hoden punktion to je ta punkcija ali isto tako je rekao za rez i da cemo oboje biti pod anestezijom e to je cudno kad sam pitala.Zvat cu sutra da jos jednom objasni ja nisam odma shvatila jer me sokiralo kad sam pitala sta ako ne nadju nista onda kaze donatorska sperma sto smo odbili imal ko iskustva sa austrijom i njihovim klinikama?

----------


## Beni

Neznam koja je azoo niko to ne govori cudni su samo da sto prije izidjes po cemu mogu znati koja je azoo

----------


## Rominka

Pitaj ga neka vam da napismeno postupak koji bi obavljali pa da mozes u miru to iscitati. Iako, ako se ide pod anesteziju to je onda biopsija a ne punkcija. A to sto bi ti bila pod anestezijom je normalno jer nigdje vani ne rade apsiraciju js bez anestezije. I tvoja priprema ne znaci da bi dobivala jaku stimulaciju, to ovisi o tvojim nalazima. Pitaj ih da li bi zamrznuli tvoje js, pa ako bi onda to sve skupa i nije problem. Jer u tom slucaju ne bi morala opet kroz stimulaciju dok ne bi potrosili zaledjene je. Jezik u ovom slucaju moze biti velika barijera. Ako vam predlazu biopsiju tada vjerojatno nalazi tm su solidni, daju neku nadu. A jeste li radili punkciju?

----------


## Beni

Evo bas sam citala dao je papir postupka pise tesa kao punkcija tankom iglom oba testisa na 2 do 3 mjesta ali i u papiru pise pod lokalnom anestezijom da bi mu radili.Nismo nista jos radili pa zato se bojimo.hvala svima puno na savjetima

----------


## Beni

I meni su rekli moji hormonski nalazi super pregledali su cak trenutne jc i rekli da je sve uredu jajnici uredu maternica sve ok kaze sto se mene tice nebi trebalo biti problema.

----------


## Beni

A mogu ja zalediti samo je problem jer nerade biopsiju i ako nenadju punkcijom onda je kraj a da salju u druge klinike nece

----------


## Rominka

Beni, nije to jedina klinika. Odite u neku u koja moze ispostovati vase zelje. Nemojte ici posto-poto. I punkcija ostavlja traga na muskim hormonima. A i stimulacije na zenskom tijelu. Dobro razmislite.

----------


## Beni

Muz je odlucio probnu punkciju stim da probnu placamo punu cjenu. Ako sad nadju sta dali ce i kasnije naci i koliko je rizik praviti vise puta tu punkciju.I dali se moze transportovati spermatozoidi npr.ako ne uspije da u drugoj klinici napravi biopsiju i da salju na nasu kliniku.I kako mislis da ostavlja posljedice na hormone

----------


## sandy0606

Beni draga pa vi ni ne znate dal tm ide na punkciju ili na biopsiju. Nama su za punkciju rekli da se moze raditi nekoliko puta ta biopsiju eventualno 2x ako se potrosi sav materijal iz prve. Mi npr imamo smrtnutih 7 slamcica i dr je rekla da se racuna da je to za 7 postupaka. Sad sam bila u stimuliranom i od 8 folikula dobila 4 js. Od te 4 dobili smo 3 savrsene blastice. 2 su vratili 1 smrzli. Cak sam i trudna bila 6+4tj. Nazalost zavrsilo kiretazom. Al za nas i to je veliki uspjeh. 
Obzirom da kod nas azzo ima jako malo materijala ja osobno ne bi reskirala s probama/neprobama i s postupkom za koji uopce ne znam sto je. Punkcija i biopsija nije isto. Dobro bi istrazila i kao sto je netko napisao trazila napismeno sto ce raditi pa bi zatim to odnijela nekome tko dobro govori jezik i tko ce mi na mom materinjem tocno objasniti sto ce raditi mm.

----------


## Beni

Draga ja sam vec rekla punkcija ali mi bilo cudno zasto lokalna anestezija za punkciju ok ti kazes nebi probala a da ja uzimam hormone i nista hm tu nemozes biti pametan u ovom nasem azoo problemu

----------


## Beni

Draga sandy vec sam rekla punkcija je ali mi bilo cudno zasto pod lokalnom anestezijom kad se ista radi bez anestezije.Vidis ti kazes bolje ne ici na probnu ali sta da uzimam hormone i nista ne nadju hm kod naseg azoo problema je tesko naci rjesenje.pozdrav

----------


## micamaca30

Pozdrav svima!
Ja i mm spadamo u ovu temu pa se moram nadovezat za tu punkciju..
Mi smo je isto radili i to 6× 
U prvom postupku mpo dr nam je  objasnio da cu ici u stimulaciju da nismo niti znali da li ce mm naci spermije..
I on i ja smo dobili neki koktelcic u venu od koje smo bili osamuceni.Sretno

----------


## Beni

Tako su nama predlagali i jeste nasli u toj punkciji kad si bila u postupku

----------


## Beni

Mozes li da mi se javis jer vidim da ti je uspjelo imate bebu dali su kod tvog muza bili hormoni uredu i ako jednom nadju punkcijom dali je sigurno da ce i drugi put pozdrav

----------


## Beni

Javi mi se u privatne poruke bila bih ti zahvalna

----------


## Beni

Dali mi se mozes javiti privatno ako imas vremena jer su nam doktori isto predlozili

----------


## micamaca30

Beni imas inbox

----------


## tinkerbell83

Ja samo da vam mahnem i kazem da sam pocela sa stimulacijom....sledeci cetvrtak ultrazvuk pa cemo videti sta i kako dalje  :Smile:

----------


## Beni

Tinkerbell83 bravooo samo naprijed zelim ti svu srecu i da uspijes

----------


## tinkerbell83

Drage moje da vam se javim i kazem da je sve spremno za Prag, krecemo sutra ranom zorom. Bila sam na stimulaciji gonalom i orgalutranom od drugog dana ciklusa. Danas je
11ti dan stimulacije i veceras primam poslednju inekciju. Doktorka juce potvrdila da sam odreagovala super na stimulaciju, 13 folikula, od toga cetiri na levom od 20mm i ostali
su bili izmedju 13-16mm.Odlicno se osecam fizicki, oslabila sam, nemam neku nadutost niti bolove, malo samo boluckaju jajnici, ali kao kad treba da dobijem.
Ali psihicki......ja sam veoma osetljiva i uzasno se bojim igala, lekara.....tako da sam prva cetiri dana bockanja bila u ocajnom stanju, plakala, depresivna i to se jos vise pojacalo
kada se uvelo sesti dan po dva bockanja dnevno...bilo je momenata kada sam muzu govorila da hocu da odustanem. Nekako mi zene nadjemo neku hrabrost i guramo dalje, pa sam tako i ja....U utorak je punkcija u 8h ujutru i nadam se da cu i tu iglu u veni izdrzati pa onda malo uzivati u Pragu. Zahvalila bih se drugarici clanici Rominki na podrsci i savetima koji su mi veoma znacili.....Jos dve posete lekaru i da zavrsim sa tim na jedno devet meseci  :Smile:

----------


## Beni

Tinkerbell 83 nejavljas se kako je proslo kako si??Ja isto prvim ciklusom krecem stimulacijom pa ce muzu da rade biopsiju a meni punkciju daje 80 posto sanse pa sad vidjet cemo  bilo bi super da mi se javi i napisite mi malo o toj biopsiji koliko vremena boli jer znate same kakvi su muskarci hehe.I da bojim se inekcija katastrofa i jos moram da radim pa sad neznam kako to utjece na osobu.pozdrav

----------


## tinkerbell83

Evo da se javim,ja sam na hormone odreagovala burnije iako je blaza doza bila.Imala sam 26 folikula i u svakom je bila zrela jajna celija. Oplodile su se svih 26, a od toga 10
odlicno napreduju, a i ostale ne kaskaju mnogo. Sutra ce mi reci sta i kad dalje. Inace imam bolove u stomaku, ne sad nesto katastrofalno, ali neprijatno. Juce sam setala
Pragom, ali nisam trebala, jedva sam se kretala i bilo je mucnje. Inace mi je doktor rekao da sto vise odmaram.
Beni biopsija nista ne boli, moj muz je odmah bio na nogama, cak je i auto hteo da vozi, ali mu ja nisam dala...naspram ovoga sto mi prolazimo, to njihovo je smesno, to
mi je cak i moj strasljivi muz potvrdio  :Smile:

----------


## Beni

Hehe jadne mi ja se bojim igala kad krv vadim onesvjestim se to je katastrofa moj glupi strah a muz jos gori kad je doktor rekao da ce rez da ga boli on se jos gore prepao.Ja cu da radim stimulacija i onda cemo isti dan ja na punkciju on na biopsiju rizik je ali sta da radim kad daje toliki postotak valjda zna zasto.Kao onda mogu i jedan da iskoriste.Stvarno mi je tesko zelim toliko djete a bojim se da cu sebi u glavi jos vise panike stvoriti.I jesi sebi davala sama inekcije pozdrav i sretno da za 9 mj nosis svoju bebicu u rukama poslije toliko patnje.Zene su jedno cudo sta sve mogu da prodju.

----------


## tinkerbell83

Ma kakvi sebi sama da dam...moja sestra je medicinska sestra pa sam svako jutro isla kod nje na posao...tako mi bilo lakse,jer kada je prvu pokusala da mi da
bezala sam po kuci i posle sat vremena mi tek dala, a na poslu ne mogu da dramim pa tu mi dam posle 5min....Ja sam samo isla i vikala samo da imam jajne celije,
da ako kojim slucajem ne uspe, ne dajem vise sebi inekcije....mada to stvarno nista ne boli, vise me boli kad se ustinem,ali strah od igle je veci....
Sutra cu saznati kada ce trnsfer i iako svi govore opusti se i uzivaj u Pragu, ja jedva cekam svojoj kuci da dodjem  :Smile:

----------


## Beni

Vjerujem da jedva cekas i muka mi je opet ici tamo ali eto sto se mora i zeli nije tesko trudit cemo se da uspijemo.I onda je bolje da ne pokusavam sama davati nego odma kod medicinske sestre hehe

----------


## butterfly1

Micro tese seuste radi u Gent prof.Prof Karel Everaert urolog cena e 1500 eu, za zakazuvane se ceka 3-4 meseca

----------


## Beni

Tinkerbell 83 kako si jel sve dobro proslo jesi imala transfer javi nam dobru vijest pozdrav

----------


## tinkerbell83

Evo me u iscekivanju necega....danas mi je 7dnt i ama bas nikakvih simptoma. Osecam se kao da mogu igrati ceo dan...a nerviram se jer nikakvih naznaka nema, cak ni grudi  :Sad: 
Sto se tice stimulacije, odlicno sam prosla kako su doktori ocekivali. Imala sam 32 folikula, od toga ispalo 26 jajnih celija, sve se oplodile, vratili smo jednu blastocistu,
a 16 prvog kvaliteta(kako oni to rangiraju) smo zaledili. Doktori su se plasili hiperstimulacije, ali ljudi moji nista od toga. Prvi dan posle punkcije sam imala malo bolova, drugi dan
sam vec bila u obilasku Praga, punkcija bila u utorak, transfer u subotu....nakon transfera odlezala taj dan i vec sledeci nastavila obilazak Praga.
Leskarim i setam i stavrno nikakvih tegoba nemam, pa se zato i nerviram....Mislim da cu za dva dana uraditi prvi test pa barem da nesto znam u ovom cekanju....
Da li ima nesto novo kod vas ostalih....dajte nesto lepo da saznamo na forumu, nesto nije ga bilo odavno  :Smile:

----------


## Beni

Uz tebe sam a nemora znaciti ako nemas simptome da nije nista javit ces ti nama veselu vijest..A nemoj praviti nista neka prodje 2 sedmice pa da budes sigurna nadam se najboljem

----------


## tinkerbell83

Pozdrav drugari....samo da javim da nista od mog prvog pokusaja...cekam potvrdu sa klinike kad mogu da dodjem po zamrznutu, pa ce mozda drugi put biti uspesniji  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

tinkerbell
žao mi je  :Sad: 
ali vi imate još 16 morfološki odličnih blastica?  :Smile:  bit će... barem 2 bebe od tih ljepotica u ledu  :Smile:

----------


## tinkerbell83

Da,da, zato sam i mirna pa uskoro idemo po jednu  :Smile:

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Malena1988 bravo!
Stvarno si me obradovala. Nisam odavno bila na ovom forumu.
Opet cu da ponovim isto sto sam i zadnji put rekala, u cemu ce me Romanika podrzati, kao i mnoge druge dugogodisnje forumashice... onima koji imaju visok FSH ne bih preporucila da gube vreme na Micro Tese!!!
Mi smo potrosili 8 godina, preko $50,000 dolara... 3 operacije, 4 IVF-a i od toga nista!!!
Preostaje nam samo donatorksa ili da se pomirimo sa zivotom onakav kakav jeste!

----------


## lucija85

Pozdrav svima, pre par godina sam bila aktivna, pa se sve zakomplikovalo, a sada opet idemo ka cilju da dobijemo bebu. Ne znam da li se neko seca, mi smo narucili spermhope tablete iz Amerike koje su nam zagorcale zivot!!! Mm je pre 16 god imao tumor testisa i dok nije uzeo spermhope sve je bilo ok. Sem azospermije, cinilo se da nam je to jedini problem....ali posle spermhope tableta aktivirala se neka celija tumora.  Poceo je sa hemoterapijom, tek posle 2 godine otkrili su da se tumor nalazi u veni cave, sada cekamo operaciju vene i nadamo se da ce se tu staviti tacka. Vrlo se zakomplikovalo....posle svega sto nam se izdogadjalo i koliko smo se oboje izmuculi, odlucili smo se na donora. Meni je vec trideseta, a kada se zavrsi operacija i sve dodje na svoje, idemo da postanemo roditelji! Vec sam pocela da se raspitujem za klinike, mozda neko sada misli da mora prvo da se zavrsi operacija, ali mene sama pomisao da cemo imati dete daje snagu i volju za zivotom i svi ostalim....saljem svima snage i volje da ostavrite svoje ciljeve

----------


## vesnam

Drage moje evo da se i ja javim sa konačnim nalazom. Bili smo u Sarajevu, uradili mikro tese operaciju ali ništa. Tkivo je ok, prošla biopsija nije puno oštetila testise ali ništa nisu uspeli da nađu. Doktor Emre je stvarno vrhunski stručnjak, prošli put nas je vratio zbog lošeg testosterona, sada je uradio operaciju i konačno smo posle 6 godina rešili nedoumicu. Žao mi je što sve nismo ranije uradili da ne gubimo vreme, ali je dobro što je sad konačno rešeno ovo stanje. Ako nekom bilo šta treba, bilo kakvo pitanje ili savet, slobodno pišite na pp. Želim vam svima puno sreće u borbi i opet ponavljam, pravac mikro tesa, ne gubite vreme i ne trošite pare na gluposti  :Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye:

----------


## Beni

Cao svima kako ste kako prolazite jel ima ko sta novo.Mi cekamo nisam jos ni pocela stimulacijom ali muz je toliko slab nije uopste ista osoba kao prije svaki dan mu pozli bar jednom neznam dal od psihe i brige o problemu kako su vasi muzevi to podnjeli ??

----------


## Inesz

Beni, je li idete na donaciju muških spolnih stanica?

----------


## Beni

Hej ma ne uradili samo punkciju nista nisu nasli sad cu ja stimulaciju a on ce onda biopsiju istovremeno sa mojom punkcijom samo moram jos malo sacekati zbog finansija.A najveci problem je taj da on o doniranju nece ni da cuje kad izidjemo u trgovinu ili bilo gdje njemu pozli ja mislim od tolikog stresa.Nece da prica o tome neznam kako da se odnosim prema njemu boli me vise njegova bol nego moja kako su tu vjest vasi muskarci podnjeli bojim se negativnog neznam kako bi podnjeo on to.pozdrav svima i za ovo bas treba biti psihicki jak

----------


## Inesz

Draga Beni,

situacija u kojoj se nalazite predstavlja veliki emotivni, psihološki i fizički stres. Veliku životnu krizu predstavlja suočavanje s vlastitom neplodošću i teškom dijagnozom kakva je kod tvog muža. Kao i kod suočavanja s drugim dijagnozama, tako i s neplodnosti svima treba vremena da prihvate činjenice i stanje takvo kakvo jest. Nakon prihvaćanja dijagnoze, ljudi su spremni krenuti u borbu i sagledati sve opcije. Ne znam koliko je vremena prošlo od kad ste saznali dijagnozu, ako je friško postavljena dijagnoza možda tvom mužu treba još vremena da prihvati stanje.

Svakako bi bilo dobro da o ovome otvoreno i iskreno razgovarate. Ali kako je za razgovor potrebno 2 ljudi, ako tvoj muž sada ne može o tome pričati, mudro odgodi temu, pričekaj povoljno vrijeme i okolnosti za razgovaranje o vašim željama, osjećajima, potrebama, planovima. 

Vjerujem da je tvom mužu teško ne samo radi njegove dijagnoze, već i radi toga što si ti izložena hormonskoj stimulaciji i medicinskim procedurama. Vjerujem ne samo da žali što on ne može postati otac već zato jer si i ti prikraćena za majčinstvo. 

Neplodnost uvijek nosi veliki teret i važno je nastojati unutar odnosa imati iskrenu i otvorenu komunikaciju o svemu što nas muči, razmatrati sve opcije za ostvarivanje roditeljstva-postupci uz vlastite stanice, postupci uz donirane stanice, posvojenje, život bez djece.... 

Baš zato jer je neplodost velika životna kriza, moguće je da vas oboje izrazito pritiska i da sami možda ne znate naći razrješenje svoje situacije. Zato kao par možete  razmisliti i da potražitei stručnu pomoć iskusnih psihoterapauta.

Ne znam koliko imaš godina, ali možda bi bilo mudro da pričekate da se tvoj muž bude osjećao bolje i da u postupak krenete kad oboje budete spremni.

Sretno!

----------


## Rominka

Beni, nemojte forsirati biopsiju i stimulaciju sada dok je u takvom stanju. Daj mu priliku i vremena da probavi sve sto se do sada dogodilo. Nije to lako. Mi smo imali svakakvih situacija, od vike/buke/pa do samara, sve u nadi da cu ja otici. I nakon saznanja nismo skoro dvije god uopce pricali i neplodnosti, o mogucnostima. Tada smo nekako poceli, i kad je bio siguran da necu otici, da ostajem (a dan danas to mu je najveci strah) tada je bio spreman poceti razmisljati i razgovarati. 
Mislim da je bolje dati si koji mjesec vise nego pocinjati nespremni. Pokusaj razgovarati s njim. Ako ne ide iz prve, daj mu vremena, pa opet. I pokusaj se staviti u njegovu kozu. Pitaj se sto bi ti, kako bi ti se ponijela da je situacija obrnuta. Iako, ruku na srce ne mozemo to u potpunosti shvatiti, ali svakako mozemo pokusati.

----------


## Beni

Hvala vam Drage cure na savjetima puno mi znaci.Proslo je par mjeseci od toga on kaze da je spreman da ide ali ja mislim da nije zbog toga sto on ni u jednom trenutku nije pomislio na negativan rezultat.Ja njega razumijem znam da bi bio uz mene sigurno ali voljela bi i da osjeti da se kod mene nije nista promjenilo niti ce.Razocaralo ga je i to da su prvi dana bliza famelija bili uz nas a kasnije svakog je briga jedino nas dvoje smo ostali znate i same koliko to kosta i da nije lako imati te pare. Sta vi mislite o toj biopsiji uporedo sa mojom punkcijom hvala jos jednom svima vama zelim srecu jer se samo mi izmedju sebe mozemo razumjeti

----------


## tinkerbell83

Caos zenske......ja sam imala srecu sto se tice reakcije muza....cim smo saznali za problem i visok fsh odmah smo se opredelili za micro tesu i time ustedeli dosta novca.
Imali smo i srecu pa nas je i urolog tako posavetovao. Kako sam citala forume znala sam moguci ishod sa visokim fsh i polako pripremala muza na los rezultat, iako je on bio ubedjen da ce sve biti super. Kao i svaki muskarac bio je skeptican sto se donora tice, ali mi je u startu rekao da zeli moje dete vise nego usvajanje. Mi smo imali prvu neuspelu vto, ali tome pridodajem veliki stres kroz koji sam ja prosla tokom stimulacije, jer sam je tako dozivela. Mi nismo hteli uporedo stimulaciju i operaciju. I to je ispala dobra odluka.
Ja sam bila podrska muzu kroz operaciju, a on itekako meni kroz stimulaciju. Bio je divan i pun razmevanja i svaki dan mi govorio koliko me voli, ainace je na tim recima malo stur  :Smile: 

Sada sam u pripremi za FET i nadam se da za desetak dana opet idemo u Prag i oboje se bas radujemo  :Smile:

----------


## sandy0606

Malo dobrih vijesti. Nakon kiretaze u 3mj eto danas 13dnt iz fet-a 1 blastice beta 1039. S nasim dijagnozama azoo i nizak amh cudo

----------


## Rominka

Sandy, to su zaista lijepe vijesti  :Smile:  i beta je lijepa!

----------


## D&D

Lijepo sroceno...

----------


## tracaknade

Pozdrav svima, nakon dugo vremena..
Nakon što smo upoznali par koji nam je ispričao svoje iskustvo sa azoospermijom, odlučili smo se da pokušamo sa još jednom micro-TESE u Kinderwunschklinik u Beču. Oni su prošli sličan put kao i mi i na kraju su uspjeli u navedenoj klinici. Da li je neko imao neko iskustvo sa ovom klinikom?

----------


## Beni

Pozdrav i tebi tracaknade .Ako te sta zanima javi se

----------


## tracaknade

Beni, nismo iz Austrije. Upoznali smo par koji je imao prilično slično iskustvo i slične prognoze, koji su ostvarili svoje snove da postanu roditelji upravo na  Kinderwunschklinik u Beču. Zbog njihovih preporuka, odlučili smi se upravo za tu kliniku. 
Prije nego što smo obavili prvu micro TESE, nismo znali koliku ulogu igra jačina mikroskopa u toj operaciji. Rečeno nam je da u ovoj klinici imaju poseban mikroskop, koji se koristi samo ukoliko stamdardnim procedurama ne mogu da nađu plivače, te se i dodatno plaća. Par koji je podijelio svoje iskustvo sa nama nije morao da dodatno koristitaj mikroskop. S obzirom da je kod MM nalaz micro Tese iz Sarajeva pokazao slijepljene tubule, nadamo se da će uz pomoć tog. "Moćnog" mikroskopa pronaći plivače.

----------


## tracaknade

Beni, da li ste vi već bili na toj klinici?

----------


## Beni

Tracaknade da jesmo bili ako mozes javi se privatno

----------


## Beni

Pozdrav za sve i ako ima ko da mi da savjet koji..Nakon soka azoospermie sad kod mene problem amh hormon nizak normalan je 3 do 7 ng/ml a kod mene 1.55 ng/ml.pozdrav za sve

----------


## Rominka

beni, svi mi manje više imamo još poneku dijagnozu. i kod mene je nizak amh, pa smo svejedno bili u postupku s mojim js. prvo doktoru, pa onda odluke kojim smjerom krenuti.

----------


## Beni

Pozdrav Rominka,doktorici je cudno s obzirom na moje godine a toliko nizak amh hormon,rekla je da ce mi trebati jaca stimulacija hormona.Od prosle godine amh je bio 1.78 sad 1.55.pozdrav za sve i puno srece sa nasim teskim problemom

----------


## Beni

Ako ima neko da zna jer sam citala da se ne gleda samo amh kod mene je pored amh koji je 1.55 Fsh 11.2 Lh 7.2 Tsh 2.27

----------


## Rominka

Tko ti je tumacio nalaz, soc gin ili mpo-vac? I koje su ti ref vrijednosti ovih drugih hormona? Procitaj malo temu o hormonima i amh-u.

----------


## Beni

Tumacila je nalaz moja ginekologinja koja me sprema sa ivf ali je rekla da nije bas ok pa me zanima neko sa slicnim iskustvima i jos prolaktin je 15 Tsh 2.
27 ostaradiol 45.9 progesteron 0.16 i testosteron 0.35

----------


## Beni

I da referentne vrijednosti kad uporedim onda samo amh nije ok jer je on od 1.80 do 7.50 a kod mene 1.55

----------


## Idmin

Dragi forumaši,

Novi smo na forumu. U braku smo nepune dvije godine. Žena 27 godina, Muž 28 (konstatovana azospermija).

Naime, krajem avgusta 2015. godine, obratio sam se ljekaru specijalisti, urologu, povodom bolova u bubregu, da bi se sasvim slučajno nakon detaljnijih pregleda i CT nalaza došlo na sumnju da bolujem od tumora lijevog testisa. Napominjem, da do tada nikada nisam imao nikakvih bolova ni problema sa testisima, potencijom, ejakulacijom itd.  Nakon tog saznanja i konsultacije više urologa, u roku od nedelju dana je obavljena operacija i uklonjen mi je lijevi testis, 3. septembra  2015. godine. Prethodno sam, dan prije operacije, uradio krioprezervaciju sjemene tečnosti i tad prvi put upoznat da je moj spermogram jako loš (0,1 mil/ml), ali da ipak nije toliko katastrofalan kao što će uporno biti nakon operacije (azospermija).
Nakon što je operacija obavljena, na našu veliku sreću, oba patološka nalaza (prvi u Podgorici nakon operacije + naknadna revizija, ekspertiza u Beogradu) pokazala su da u testisu nijesu pronađene tumorske ćelije i da nakon operacije nije potrebna nikakva dodatna terapija. Od ljekara koji koji su me operisali, nakon uvida u oba patološka nalaza i tumor markere, zatražili smo odgovor zbog čega je meni uklonjen testis, te ako nije u pitanju tumor, šta je onda; a sve iz razloga da pronađemo uzrok problemu i da ga uspješno prevaziđemo. Na naše pitanje nismo dobijali konkretan odgovor već samo da sam „medicinski fenomen“.

Trenutna situacija u kojoj se nalazimo nakon operacije je sledeća:
- Nije dijagnostifikovan problem zbog kojeg mi je uklonjen testis kao ni zbog čega je prethodno bio loš spermogram;
- Nakon nekoliko odrađenih nalaza spermograma, svaki put je dijagnostifikovana  azospermija;
- Prvi nalaz hormona  u redu (FSH,LH,Testosteron i Prolaktin su u granicama, 30.9.2015.g), dok je drugi bio loš (FSH 15,32, Testosteron 8,34, Inhibin b 40,5 i prolaktin 613,4 nisu u granicama, odrađen 15.9.2016.)
- Odrađene su genetske analize koje su pokazale da tu nema problema (Kariotip 17.2.2016.g i Mikrodelecije Y hromozoma 30.3.2016.g)
- Trenutno nemamo doktora koji bi se na kvalitetan način bavio mojim problemom, muškim sterilitetom;
- Nije uopšte dijagnostifikovano da li se radi o opstruktivnoj ili neopstruktivnoj azospermiji;
U dilemi smo koji sledeći korak da napravimo - da li da odmah koristimo zamrznuti uzorak (6 slamčica), da odradim biopsiju testisa ili da pokušamo da popravimo sadašnji nalaz dodatnom stimulacijom hormona, tj.dogovarajućom hormonskom terapijom.
Dr Vinka Vukotić mi je dala terapiju u trajanju od 3 mjeseca (Ezerex 1x dnevno, Vitamin E 4000IU i Folna kisjelina). 15 dana nakon korišćenja ove terapije osjetio sam pad libida i slabost, uradio hormone i vidio veliku promjenu i saznao da hormoni više nisu u normalnim vrijednostima. Možda ova terapija nije imala negativana uticaj, ali sam nakon nje osjetio promjene. 

Nadam se da će neko iskusniji od nas u ovome moći da nas posavjetuje, jer je ovdje u CG od doktora izgleda, slaba vajda.

Pozdrav

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> Dragi forumaši,
> 
> Novi smo na forumu. U braku smo nepune dvije godine. Žena 27 godina, Muž 28 (konstatovana azospermija).
> 
> Naime, krajem avgusta 2015. godine, obratio sam se ljekaru specijalisti, urologu, povodom bolova u bubregu, da bi se sasvim slučajno nakon detaljnijih pregleda i CT nalaza došlo na sumnju da bolujem od tumora lijevog testisa. Napominjem, da do tada nikada nisam imao nikakvih bolova ni problema sa testisima, potencijom, ejakulacijom itd.  Nakon tog saznanja i konsultacije više urologa, u roku od nedelju dana je obavljena operacija i uklonjen mi je lijevi testis, 3. septembra  2015. godine. Prethodno sam, dan prije operacije, uradio krioprezervaciju sjemene tečnosti i tad prvi put upoznat da je moj spermogram jako loš (0,1 mil/ml), ali da ipak nije toliko katastrofalan kao što će uporno biti nakon operacije (azospermija).
> Nakon što je operacija obavljena, na našu veliku sreću, oba patološka nalaza (prvi u Podgorici nakon operacije + naknadna revizija, ekspertiza u Beogradu) pokazala su da u testisu nijesu pronađene tumorske ćelije i da nakon operacije nije potrebna nikakva dodatna terapija. Od ljekara koji koji su me operisali, nakon uvida u oba patološka nalaza i tumor markere, zatražili smo odgovor zbog čega je meni uklonjen testis, te ako nije u pitanju tumor, šta je onda; a sve iz razloga da pronađemo uzrok problemu i da ga uspješno prevaziđemo. Na naše pitanje nismo dobijali konkretan odgovor već samo da sam „medicinski fenomen“.
> 
> Trenutna situacija u kojoj se nalazimo nakon operacije je sledeća:
> - Nije dijagnostifikovan problem zbog kojeg mi je uklonjen testis kao ni zbog čega je prethodno bio loš spermogram;
> ...




Zdrvo i dobro dosao!
Ako mene pitas ja bih odmah krenula u postupak. Da li je moguce da odlede jednu po jednu slamcicu od tih 6 sto imate? To je veliki trosak, ali ako vam drzava pokriva i jedan postupak nemojte cekati zato sto nije nista strasno.
Zasto su ti odstranili testis ako nije bio tumor?? Je li bio mozda benigni tumor??

----------


## Beni

Veliki pozdrav za sve vec prije sam pisala i sad se nadam da cete me moci utjesiti.Muz radio biopsiju nazalost nista nisu nasli neznam sta da radim on je u soku vidim da se raspada u sebi da bi vristao na sav glas.Jos pored toga Problem posto imam nizak amh doktorica mi je dala jacu stimulaciju,na koju sam.previse burno reagovala i doslo do hiperstimulacije,do punkcije nije ni doslo sad cekam da sami puknu i da me nadam se prodje ova bol ko ima slicnu pricu da me se javi ako moze jer sam trenutno u tunelu bez izlaza  (bez rjesenja)pozdrav

----------


## Beni

I da muz je imao hormonske nalaze uredu ultrazvuk svi pregledi uredni i doktor mu je rekao 80 posto sanse da ce da nadju spermatozoide na kraju nista,a mi pored toliko sanse nismo bili spremni na jedno veliko nista.Pozdrav

----------


## bubekica

*beni* jako mi je zao sto biopsijkom nije nista nadjeno...
moram priznati da mi nije jasno zasto  ti nije odradjena punkcija? u kojoj si bolnici? pustiti folikule da pucaju sami je opasno i neodgovorno.
drzim fige da ce ti se javiti netko sa slicnim iskustvom i pozitivnim ishodom  :Kiss:

----------


## Beni

Pa kazu da je bolje da sami puknu nego da rade punkciju jer bi se stanje hiperstimulacije pogorsalo neznam sta da radim kad ce to da pukne i smanje se bolovi. pozdrav za sve

----------


## tinkerbell83

Draga Beni, ja sam imala 32 folikula i odradjena je punkcija bez ikakvih problema i zaledjeno 16 embriona blastocista...taj postupak nije uspeo, kazu mozda i bolje zbog takvog stanja, a sledeci FET uspesan. Inace punkcija odradjena odlicno i nikakvih posledica po jajnike nisam imala, vratili su se u stanje pre stimulacije i kao da uopste nisam ni bila u postupku. Ince sve radjeno doniranim spermatozoidima u Pragu i sada sam u petom mesecu i izgleda da je devojcica  :Smile:  Onog trenutka kada sam ostala trudna muz je totalno zaboravio nas problem i nacim kako smo to uspeli i sada jedva ceka da razmazi devojcicu.....Tu sam ukoliko mogu da pomognem  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Beni prvi put cujem za takvu odluku ginekologa. Planiraju te pogledati na uzv ovih dana ili?

----------


## Beni

Tinkerbell83 drago mi je cuti da ti je uspjelo sve najbolje od srca a sto se mene tice htjela sam isto da zamrznu odgovor je bio jako je skupo a kasnije i neuspjesno zao mi je samo jer sam imala dosta folikula i super velicine a inace nizak amh.Dali mozes privatno da mi se javis imala bi jos pitanja za tebe bit ce mi lakse jer dalje planiramo doniranim.A bubekica idem ja svaki dan na ultrazvuk u bolnicu gdje mi prave stanje koje je konstantno isto i ne ide na gore sto je super.veliki pozdrav svima

----------


## bubekica

Beni, bitno da si pod kontrolom. Drz se  :Kiss:

----------


## Beni

Jos jedno pitanje molila bi za savjet dali ima osoba kojima biopsijom nisu nasli nista a sa micro tese jesu i dali je pametno i to probati.Kod muza su kao sto sam rekla nalazi svi super i doktor je dao 80 posto sanse i na kraju nije nasao zato me sad zanima dal ima potrebe to ici.Pozdrav

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> Jos jedno pitanje molila bi za savjet dali ima osoba kojima biopsijom nisu nasli nista a sa micro tese jesu i dali je pametno i to probati.Kod muza su kao sto sam rekla nalazi svi super i doktor je dao 80 posto sanse i na kraju nije nasao zato me sad zanima dal ima potrebe to ici.Pozdrav



Imamo mi, moj muz je prvo imao obicnu TESE ili biopsiju i nisu nasli nista. Posle toga je imao 2 puta "uspesne" Micro Tese, ali do bebe nije doslo. Imali smo 4 neuspela IVF-a. Doduse kod njega je visok FSH

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Ljudi evo mene ponovo nakon 9 godina staza na ovim diskusijama.
Mozete procitati i sami kroz kakvu muku smo sve prosli za tih 9 godina.
Samo da vam javim da sam trudna, u 12-oj nedelji.
Posle sve muke smo se odlucili na donatorsku oplodnju i ostala sam trudna iz prvog, prirodnog IUI.
Eto...to bi bilo to. 
Sad se samo nadamo zdravom bebchetu.

----------


## bubekica

zasto bas mi, cestitam od srca! javim ti se u inbox za dodatne info!
isprazni inbox!

----------


## Rominka

Zasto bas mi maaaaaa daaaaaajjjjjjj  :Very Happy:  preprepredivne vijesti!  Daj reci kako je proteklo? Kako se ti osjecas? Joooj pisi nam malo  :Smile:

----------


## sanjka

> Ljudi evo mene ponovo nakon 9 godina staza na ovim diskusijama.
> Mozete procitati i sami kroz kakvu muku smo sve prosli za tih 9 godina.
> Samo da vam javim da sam trudna, u 12-oj nedelji.
> Posle sve muke smo se odlucili na donatorsku oplodnju i ostala sam trudna iz prvog, prirodnog IUI.
> Eto...to bi bilo to. 
> Sad se samo nadamo zdravom bebchetu.


Cestitam  :Smile:  
Da bude uredna i skolska do kraja.
Gdje ste bili u postupku??

----------


## Luli

Draga moja,cestitam.Bas se radujem svakoj dobroj vijesti.Zelim ti mirnu i ugodnu trudnocu.

----------


## Luli

Evo ukratko i situacije kod nas.Punkcijom nije nadeno nista, biopsiju nismo radili vec odmah micro tesu u Bahceciju.Nadeni spermiji iako je FSH visok.Zaledeno pet ampula od kojih su tri iskoristene u dva postupka koji su bili neuspjesni.Spremamo se za treci postupak u kojem su nam savjetovali da radimo PGD pa cemo vidjet.

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Osecam se kao da ovo nije stvarnost pod broj jedan.
Pod broj dva, osecam se kao da je ovo najludja i najhrabrija stvar koju sam ikad u zivotu uradila. Samim tim molim Boga da sve ispadne na dobro, sto znaci molimo se samo za zdravlje bebe.
Nisam nikad sanjala da ce mo mi pristati na donatorsku. Mislila sam da nikad necemo odustati od bioloskog deteta, ali ulazimo u godine. Jednostavno smo udarili u zid i rekli sebi "mora se nesto menjati".
Upravo smo svima rekli da sam trudna i ne mogu vam opisati koliko sva nasa rodbina, prijatelji i kumovi RONE suze za nama.
Moj muz meni kaze "nije valjda da su svi ovo OVOLIKO ocekivali".
Moram biti iskrena nije lako ni malo. Kad sam prolazila kroz postupak osecala sam se jadno. Ne znam kako drugacije da opisem taj osecaj. Kako vremene vise odmice, sve manje i manje mislim o toj donatorskoj oplodnji. Moj muz se sporije adaptira od mene i dalje ima nekih komentara negativnih PONEKAD, ali to je totalno razmumljivo i normalno koliko ja vidim po drugim zenama koje su prosle kroz isto. Mozda se sve promeni i zaboravi kad beba dodje.
Eto drage moje, ja vam svima zelim isto ako je to nesto sto zaista zelite. Ljubim vas.

----------


## tinkerbell83

Zasto bas mi, bravo i cestitam, znam kroz sta ste prosli i veruj mi da se sve zaboravi....i moj je na pocetku imao poneki ispad, ali kada smo saznali pol i da je devojcica, veruj mi da mi muz ne da da disem, samo ide zamnom i vice jedi dobro, pazi da se ne prehladis, trontaj se, nemoj da prekrstis noge mozda steti, gde ces ti u guzvu......i vec je poceo da me ispituje da li cu pristati na jos jedno dete i da se vratimo u Prag......a evo vec guram peti mesec.....srecno, bice to sve ok i uzivajte  :Smile:

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> Zasto bas mi, bravo i cestitam, znam kroz sta ste prosli i veruj mi da se sve zaboravi....i moj je na pocetku imao poneki ispad, ali kada smo saznali pol i da je devojcica, veruj mi da mi muz ne da da disem, samo ide zamnom i vice jedi dobro, pazi da se ne prehladis, trontaj se, nemoj da prekrstis noge mozda steti, gde ces ti u guzvu......i vec je poceo da me ispituje da li cu pristati na jos jedno dete i da se vratimo u Prag......a evo vec guram peti mesec.....srecno, bice to sve ok i uzivajte


Hvala ti draga na podrsci.
Moj isto to radi. Obuci se, jedi ovo, jedi ono, setaj, pazi se. Sve to govori stalno. Isto je poceo da prica i o drugom.
Obuzela ga euforija. Svojoj mami je rekao "da sam znao da ce te svi biti ovoliko srecni davno bi ga imali"
Nakon mog "samo da je zivo i zdravo"... njegov komentar "i da je FRANCUZ"... eto tako neke komentare ima, ali sta je tu je. Moramo se nositi stim, ali u sustini mi se cini da je srecan.

----------


## Beni

Pozdrav za sve dali moze neko da mi se javi ko je radio micro tese da mi kaze gdje se radi i dali se radi u Sloveniji i Austriji ??Pozdrav i puno srece za sve u ovoj tesko borbi s kojom se svaki dan budim i idem na spavanje s njom u mislima :Sad: ((((

----------


## postoji nada

Donorska ili Posvajanje??

Dugujem svima koji imaju upitnik iznad glave??,kao sto smo i sami imali ,da ispricam nasu pricu.Nakon par godina pauze, poceli smo suprug i ja ozbiljno pricati da godine prevec brzo prolaze, a mi vec debelo presli 3..i neku, i da nezelimo biti bez djeteta(djece).Moj suprug je bio blizi donorskoj a ja posvajanju.Dali smo si vremena 6.mjeseci razmisljanja i odluka je pala na donorsku.I kad sam pristala na nju trazila sam sve najbolje sto ona donosi, postupci,trudnoca,djete-ca, ali ipak sam se lomila sa tisuce drugih pitanja.Ok.da skratim:krenuli smo,sve je islo super,nalazi,termin,sve u rekordnom roku.Stimulacija je krenula.Kad je vec bilo blizu punkcije, moj muz se slomio,plakao kao nikad do tad i rekao mi da je na meni da odlucim hocemo li ici do kraja postupka ili odustati,da se on sa svim slaze,da ce voljeti to djete ili djecu ali ja nek odlucim?!,sok,sok,sok,s jedne strane veliki sok,a sa druge olaksanje??!Zasto?,oduvjek nas su oboje mucile 3,stvari,prvo:da nezelimo zivjeti u lazi da je nase dijete a nije,drugo:da nezelimo ni reci kako smo dosli do njega-njih zbog razlike koja bi se pravila sigurno sa drugim unucima, a trece:nebih iznosila ipak.Na kraju svega ,blizi se godina dana od svega i sretni smo jako,jako, nasi planovi idu u drugom smijeru, ali polako sa 100% sigurnoscu.,nema zurbe.,nekako sam sigurna da nas ceka taj drugi put,nezalim sto smo pokusali i sa prvim jel sada znamo da oboje nismo bili bas spremni za taj veliki korak,na taj nacin.Htjela sam rec da svi vi i mi koji cemo doci do djeteta na taj drugaciji nacin a ne kao bioloski roditelji znamo da smo ucinili najbolju stvar na svijetu, sve se zaboravi sa rodenjem djeteta ili sa dolaskom.Svi koji imate nedoumice samo jedno vas molim: dobro,dobro razmislite, ne zurite i krenite u svoju pobjedu a ona je doci do djeteta u narucju na nacin koji je vama prihvatljiviji, vjerujte niste i necete pogrijesiti.Od srca svima zelim da sto prije postanete roditelji , vjerujte docete do cilja.Evo ovu tajnu do sada smo znali samo ,suprug i ja i jedna nasa draga forumasica dugogodisnja, a sada ju dijelim s vama , mozda ce nekim pomoci u nedoumici.Sve vas pozdravlja vasa postoji nada. Nadam se da niste nista zamjerili, pisem vam iz srca i iskreno kako je sve bilo. :Smile:

----------


## Beni

Eh draga postoji nada citajuci tvoj post sam se osjetila tako tesko...Zasto??Slijedece sedmice vec imamo za donora Termin da uzmem stimulaciju a prije mjesec smo prosli kroz negativnu biopsiju muz zeli donora sad a ja sam za da se proba i micro tese,medjutim sve to sto ste vi planirali i mi smo da nikom nekazemo samo nas dvoje da znamo za to svi da misle da je nase,ipak ja imam neki veliki strah da kasnije djete sazna nisam osoba od lazi neznam kako bi gledala da lazemo sve oko sebe.S druge strane moram da pozurim s tim jer imam nizak amh ako se sad ne ostvarim u ulozi majke necu nikad a imam 25 god i los amh sto je cudno neznam sama sta da radim najradije bi posvojila ali to je procedura velika i sto je najgore svi misle da je biopsija bila uspjesna. Lijep pozdrav javite mi se ko ima vremena jer stvarno neznam sta da radim.I molim zene koje su prosle donorsku da kazu dali je tesko nositi se stim kako se muzevi osjecaju ako ima neka koja je vec rodila i drugo neka se javi neko za micro tese ako znaju za sloveniju i austriju ??Lijep pozdrav drage moje i sve najbolje vam zelim nosimo se s necim te skim u zivotu ali ima i gore...

----------


## postoji nada

Draga Beni, ma bit ce sve dobro.Ako ste zajedno u tome nebrini.Mislim da nema muza koji ne obozava dijete koje dobije na taj nacin, u to budi sigurna.Jedino za ovo reci ili zivjeti stim je zaista tesko odluciti sta napraviti.Mi smo odlucili reci kad se djete rodi nakon nekog vremena,svakako nebi sutjeli cjeli zivot to nam je bilo nezamislivo,a sad kako bi bilo do kraja sve neznam i nemogu znati.Bitno je da ste zajedno i da docekate svoje djetesce a sve ostalo ce se posloziti.Sretno od srca.Cure koje su prosle ove nase nedoumice nek se jave ,pa ces mozda lakse se nositi sa svim.Ja sam samo iznijela nasu pricu ,ni na koji nacin nisam htjela nesto lose reci,niti nekoga povrijediti, nadam se da nisam, to mi nije bila namjera.Da sam mozda i ja ovakvu pricu nasla mozda bi pomnije razmislila o svemu  i drugacije bi bilo a mozda i nebi.U svakom slucaju doci cemo svi do djeteta ,ja zaista vjerujem u to, na nacin koji nam je zapisan, suden. Grlim sve, teska je nasa borba, ali izlaza ima. :grouphug:

----------


## Beni

Ne naprotiv nisam nista vidjela lose u tvom postu mozes mi reci gdje si radila micro tese ja sam zvala neke klinike u slovenji i nerade prvi put cuju za to dali neko zna za austriju ili sloveniju.a nekako znam da sta nam je sudjeno nemozemo od tog pobjeci i ono SVAKOM ZIVOT DA KOLIKO MOZE PODNJETI  hrabre moje buduce mame

----------


## Rominka

Mi smo nacisto s donorskom. Do sad dva postupka. Dijete je nase i tome je kraj. Jednog dana, kada dijete bude dovoljno staro saznat ce od nas dvoje sto smo prosli i sto stoji iza svega. Vrlo je moguce da cemo morati ici na donaciju embrija. I to nam takodjer nije problem. Ono sto si nismo mogli i htjeli dozvoliti jest dogovor postupka bez da smo 100 % sigurni u to sto cinimo. Vise od godinu dana to pitanje nismo potezali. Zatim smo se svadjali. Plakali. Vikali. I na kraju donijeli odluku. Idemo. Idemo u to svim srcem, bez fige u dzepu, bez skrivanja istine. Najgore sto se moze dogoditi jest da netko sazna slucajno i izlane se pred djetetom. I sto onda? Nasi bliznji znaju sto prolazimo, i sto smo odlucili. Jedino tako idemo dalje. A sto se tice micro tese....i ja bih bila voljela da je mm pristao, no odlucila sam biti podrska i kad je rekao da ne zeli to prolazit ja sam stala uz njega i tu je ta prica zavrsila. Nije mi u redu forsirati micro. Na kraju krajeva, nije roditelj onaj koji rodi i da gene vec onaj koji odgaja, onaj koji probdije noci i noci, onaj koji se bori i izbori za svoje dijete. Gen je fakat koji te ne grli, ne tapse, ne usmjerava. Gen je uho, oko, nos, a dusu ti da onaj koji je uz tebe od pocetka do kraja. 
Ja se ponavljam sve ove godine, ali opet cu reci. Treba razgovarati, razgovarati i posvadjati se ako treba. Ali ako imate (mislim na svih ovdje) ikakve sumnje onda se bolje povuci i jos malo si dati vremena. I nikako, nikako, nikako ici u postupak zbog nje/njega. Ne dugujete nikome nista. Dugujete biti iskreni sami sebi. Jedino tako mozete u dvoje naprijed. Znam da zvucim okrutno, ali prije svega morate biti sigurni sami sa sobom da je to vasa konacna odluka, zatim partner moram biti siguran u isto. Tek tada mozete skupa u sve, u bas sve, i tada vam nitko nista ne moze.

----------


## Beni

Draga rominka hvala na takvim rijecima neznam sto reci nekad odjednom bi isla a onda se pojavi nesto u meni kako cu ja to pogledaj muza i u sebi misli zasto nemozemo imati nase zajednicko..Sto se njega tice on na pocetku nije htjeo da pomisli a sad samo govori idemo iako se kod njega nezna sta bas misli dosta je povucen u sebe on kaze hajmo prvo donorsko i nakon toga ako dobijemo jednu bebu probao bi micro tese ipak sto se mene tice ja bi nekad i rekla sta je u pitanju ali muz nece ni da cuje on kaze da nezeli da to djete promjeni sliku o njemu i ovdje djete nakon 14 godina ima pravo znati ko je donor lijep pozdrav za sve sta god odlucile zelim vam puno srece mozda budemo jos bolje osobe i bolji roditelji zbog ovih poteskoca i prepreka koje prolazimo...

----------


## Rominka

Da li on to hoce radi tebe ili? Morate si postaviti takva pitanja. Nema tu povlacenje u sebe. Zasto kazem ako se treba posvadjat, posvadjate se. Ali budite sigurni svak u svoju odluku. Nista ti njemu nisi duzna. Niti on tebi. Mozes li ti zivjeti bez djece? S njim?  Moze li on s tobom zivjeti zivot bez djece? Mozete li zivjeti s djetetom znajuci da on nije dao genetski materijal. Ili cete si jednog dana to predbaciti? A ako se to dogodi, onda je tesko dalje bez sumnje. Hocete li si predbaciti ako ne odete pokusati? Ovo definitivno nisu lake situacije. Teske su. Ima ljudi koji se rastanu jer shvate da nisu na istom kolosijeku. Ali bolje i to i nastaviti zivot nego zivjeti iz nekog osjecaja da si netko nesto duguje. Dugujete si donijeti odluke. Budite iskreni. Pricajte. Dajte si vremena. Beni, mlada si. Zaista jesi. Iako u nasim situacijama godine brzo lete. Bolje je i sacekati godinu dvije i biti siguran nego poceti nesto u sto nisi. Jer sto ako vam se odmah desi trudnoca? S tim treba zivjeti, a tada je kasno za pitanja i odgovore. Tada imate najvecu duznost. Nije mi najmera plasiti te, niti ista slicno. Ja sam ti klasa optimist. I to teski optimist. Ali u ovoj borbi, u zadnjih skoro 10 god sam i teski realist. I prosli smo sve to. I jos smo na istom putu, ruka pod ruku.

----------


## tinkerbell83

Evo i ja da vas sve pozdravim i jos jednom ispricam svoju pricu. Neuspela micro tesa, donorska i sada sam u sestom mesecu i cekamo devojcicu. Samo roditelji znaju i apsolutno
su bili za, nikako nisu bili da zivimo bez dece. Bili su za i za usvajanje, ali moj muz nije, rekao mi je da zeli, kad vec moze da bira, i kad sam ja zdrava, moje dete, nego da usvajamo. I samo vam mogu reci da nema lepseg osecaja kad vas nemirna devojcica udara po stomaku, i ja mazim, pricam i pokusavam da prestane, jer ne mogu da funkcionisem, a onda dodje moj muz mazi, ljubi, prica i ona odmah stane  :Smile:  Iskreno i iz iskustva vam mogu reci da kad dodje do trudnoce sve se zaboravi, i kroz sta smo prosli, koliko muka i lekara, i jednostavno je vase dete i sa ponosom pocnete da pricate, hvalite se drugima i pravite planove. Toliko smo uzbudjeni da razmisljamo o odmorima, putovanjima i konacno nismo samo nas dvoje, vec ce nas  biti troje. Meni je velika zelja bila devojcica i to su svi znali, a mom muzu troje dece i jos se nisam porodila, a on me nagovara i ispituje da li cemo imati jos i ja kad spomenem da bi mozda trebali da sacekamo neko cudo u medicini, da se raspitamo, pratimo, on mi kaze ako to bude ok, uradicu sve, a do tada mi nastavljamo da gradimo porodicu  :Smile:  Okolina nista nece znati, sem da smo bili na vto, to ionako nije njihova briga.
Pozdrav za sve i ako mogu da pomognem, tu sam  :Smile:

----------


## postoji nada

Beni.; micro-tese je radena u Sarajevu ,radio je poznati dok.iz Turske Emre Bakircioglu.Imas sve nase price na ovoj temi ali ako te zanima moras citati malo duze.Bilo nas je tada 15- nesto uspjesnih ali i nazalost vise neuspjesnih operacija.Osobno mi nismo htjeli zavrsiti sa azoo, dok ne prodemo micro-tese,nakon toga smo znali da je to nas kraj,i odlucili da nemamo vise sta probati,ostaju nam 2.opcije ali da necemo zuriti sa odlukom.Tako je i bilo suprug je godinama bio za jedno a ja drugo, na kraju je zavrsilo kako je i opet kazem da smo sretni neopisivo sto je ovako zavrsilo,jednostavno previse toga bi nas mucilo sto u pocetku sto kroz zivot.Svi smo razliciti i svi drugacije razmisljamo i svakom je njegova odluka najbolja, a tako i treba biti.Bilo mi je tesko ispricati sto nam se dogodilo ali mi nije bilo fer to drzati u sebi a mozda mogu pomoci nekome.Najbitnije od svega sto sam htjela reci je da morate svi znati da je to to sto vi stvarno zelite.Nasa odluka uopce nije nabrzinu donesena ,godinama se potezala ta prica pa opet nije bila pravi izbor za nas. Osobno sam kontaktirala Francuze institut koji su prvi proizveli ljudski spermij-biopsijama.Ono sto su mi rekli je da sada imaju ljude kojima su proizveli njihove i radili zenama oplodnju snjima, zanima ih dali ce biti djeca zdrava sa tim spermijima,po svemu trebaju ali ipak moraju to dokazati.Rekli su mi da taj cjelokupan postupak ce trajati od:2-4godine,i tada pocimaju sa radom za cijeli svijet ako sve bude kako treba i odobreno.Sretna sam zbog te vijesti,iako svijesna da mi necemo uhvatiti taj vlak,ali za sve koji su mladi,mozda nasi necaci,prijatelji,i svi koji imaju azoo ipak ce moci imati svoju biolosku djecicu.

zasto bas mi, napokon nakon svega sto ste prosli,vidi cuda pa ti trudna od prve ,prekrasno.Bit ce sve dobro vidjet ces :Heart:

----------


## Beni

Draga rominka jesam mlada ali mi je receno da mi je zadnji voz sada zbog niskog amh takva zbrka mi je u glavi zelim djete ali neznam dal sam jos toliko jaka da nosim takav teret mislim na donaciju.A sad sto tinkerbell 83 kaze zelja mi je djevojcica kad bih znala da bi bila pristala bi iste sekunde.Smorila sam vas svojom pricam a vasi postovi su mi mnogo pomogli i da jos kazem da sam Vase postove od pocetka do kraja citala tako da znam da ima micro tese u austriji ili sloveniji posto sam kod jedne na postu procitala da je odlucila da proba u austriji mislim da se radilo o micro tese.pozdrav za sve vas tinkerbell uzivaj u trudnoci i obavjestavaj nas kako sve prolazi :Smile: )

----------


## dunjarica

Podrav cure, samo da dodam za sve vas koje ulazite u postupke da obavezno uvedete sebi d3 vitamin kao dodatak (5000 iu)...naime dokazano je da gotovo svi mi imamo manjak d vitamina a on znacajno utice na plodnodnost, kako zena tako i muskaraca...kod zena manjak d vitamina daje laznu sliku hormona AMH, pa ako imate manjak d vitamina, amh moze biti nizi, te stoga mozete dobiti i neodgovarajucu hormonsku terapiju, takodjer suplementacijom vitamina d podize se procenat ostvarenih trudnoca u ivf postupcima zbog blagotvornog dejstva na edndometrij...
Mi jos ne znamo kod koga u postupak, klinike u Sarajevu (Bahceci i New life) su skuplje od evropskih, najvjerovatnije da cemo  kod Dr. Reša u Sloveniju jer su mu cijene prihvatljive a ipak ima i dosta iskustva. 
Da li je neka od cura iz BiH pokusala da refundira dio sredstava od ZZO-a?

----------


## boss

Dunjarice uspijela sam ja refundaciju al samo dio, i za to mi je trebalo puno živaca vremena papira i na kraju dobar pravnik al smo na ipak uspijeli. 
Cure puno pozdrava od nas i držite se.

----------


## dunjarica

Hvala sto si se javila, ako nije problem, mozes li u kratkim crtama proces refundacije, kod koga da se najprije informisem, mozda u pravnoj sluzbi zzo-a? sve mi je to nekako zakukuljeno, kao platis ti postupak pa oni odluce hoces li dobiti refundaciju, od ove godine bi trebalo 4000 da refundiraju za prvi a 3000 za drugi postupak ili nesto u tom fazonu,  pretpostavljam da i tu stele opasno rade, mada vjerujem da se upornost i ovdje isplati  :Smile:

----------


## Beni

Drage moje, sve koje ste se nasle ma ovom forumu i prolazite ovu borbu za bebicu,zelim vam od srca da u ovoj godini 2017 ostvarite svoj cilj kako god uglavnom da dodje beba.Sve sto zelim sebi samoj tako i vama veliki pozdrav jos jednom i lijepu i uspjesnu 2017 god da nebude kao prosla meni je donjela lose a s ovom se nadam da ce to lose otici  :Smile:

----------


## Beni

Dali ovdje ima administratora kojima se moze obratiti slala sam poruke nista pozdrav za sve vas

----------


## Vanilla

Evo, 

moj suprug je imao godinama loš spermiogram, nakon 2 neupsješne inseminacije rekli su nam da nam jedino preostaje da odemo na IVF. Samoinicijativno je otišao na pregled urologu gdje mu je dijagnosticirana varikokela. Morao je na operaciju, a 9 mjeseci nakon operacije ja saznajem da sam trudna. Bez ikakvog postupka, posve prirodno. 
Ne moram vam reći da smo godinama prolazili sve moguće pretrage, on je pio i Profertil i razne čajeve, ništa nije pomglo, a na žalost, osim što su mene poslali na propuhivanje jajnika i sve ostale pretrage koje se rade, njega nitko nikada nije poslao urologu. Čak smo jednom i priupitali našu ginekologicu koja nas je vodila, na humanoj reprodukciji, zar ne bi bilo dobro da on obavi neke dodatne pretrage kad ima loš spermiogram, na što je ona odmahnula rukom i rekla da je to gubitak vremena. Nama nije bio i pokazalo se da smo bili u pravu!
Sretno svima!

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> Evo, 
> 
> moj suprug je imao godinama loš spermiogram, nakon 2 neupsješne inseminacije rekli su nam da nam jedino preostaje da odemo na IVF. Samoinicijativno je otišao na pregled urologu gdje mu je dijagnosticirana varikokela. Morao je na operaciju, a 9 mjeseci nakon operacije ja saznajem da sam trudna. Bez ikakvog postupka, posve prirodno. 
> Ne moram vam reći da smo godinama prolazili sve moguće pretrage, on je pio i Profertil i razne čajeve, ništa nije pomglo, a na žalost, osim što su mene poslali na propuhivanje jajnika i sve ostale pretrage koje se rade, njega nitko nikada nije poslao urologu. Čak smo jednom i priupitali našu ginekologicu koja nas je vodila, na humanoj reprodukciji, zar ne bi bilo dobro da on obavi neke dodatne pretrage kad ima loš spermiogram, na što je ona odmahnula rukom i rekla da je to gubitak vremena. Nama nije bio i pokazalo se da smo bili u pravu!
> Sretno svima!



Cestitam vam Vanilla!!!
Sta reci osim da ste MNOGO srecni jer je u pitanju opstruktivna azoo, a ne neopstruktivna, kao sto je kod nas bio slucaj. To je ono kad ne postoji proizvodnja spermija.  Na zalost to je cesca vrsta nego ta vasa.
Zelim vam svako dobro.  Uzivaj u trudnoci!

----------


## Rominka

Nisam prije htjela pisati nista na Vanillin post, ali... odlicno je sto je op rijesila problem, i sto su ostvarili prirodnu trudnocu, ali mislim da bi bilo u redu da je napomenula da kod njih nije bila azoo u pitanju. Malo mi je neodgovorno doci na azoo temu i reci 'eto, dobro da smo si vjerovali; ostvarili smo prirodnu trudnocu'. Vanilla, oprosti, ali to mi jednostavno nije ok. Kad se vec daju neke subjektivne informacije, tada je pozeljno cijelu sliku dati, ovako ispada da ste sa azoo nakon op varikokele ostali prirodno trudni jer ste vjerovali vlastitom instikntu. Uglavnom kako god, neka trudnoca bude skolski primjer  <3

----------


## Vanilla

> Nisam prije htjela pisati nista na Vanillin post, ali... odlicno je sto je op rijesila problem, i sto su ostvarili prirodnu trudnocu, ali mislim da bi bilo u redu da je napomenula da kod njih nije bila azoo u pitanju. Malo mi je neodgovorno doci na azoo temu i reci 'eto, dobro da smo si vjerovali; ostvarili smo prirodnu trudnocu'. Vanilla, oprosti, ali to mi jednostavno nije ok. Kad se vec daju neke subjektivne informacije, tada je pozeljno cijelu sliku dati, ovako ispada da ste sa azoo nakon op varikokele ostali prirodno trudni jer ste vjerovali vlastitom instikntu. Uglavnom kako god, neka trudnoca bude skolski primjer  <3



Od 2014. sam aktivna na forumu i tipkala sam po temama vezanim za loš spermiogram pa sam mislila da se moji stari postovi vide. Ne znam zašto bih pisala na ovoj temi inače?
MM - oligoasthenozoosperia
Za mene ovo nije neodgovorno, kako ti kažeš, već poticajno. Zašto ne bih napisala ono što sam prošla sa suprugom? Ne kažem da će to ikome igdje pomoći, ali ja sam za varikokelu prvi put čula na forumu. Nikad mi nitko, ni moja gin ni gin na humanoj reprodukciji nisu rekli, možda je to, otiđite vidjeti. A upravo to smatram neodgovornim. Ako sam već ja prošla sve pretrage, mogli su i mom suprugu napraviti sve pretrage i poštediti nas par godina muke. 
Napominjem, ovo je moje iskustvo, možda nikome ovdje neće pomoći, ali imam ga pravo napisati, zar ne?
Mene je, kad smo pokušavali, svaki ovakav komentar ohrabrivao i davao mi nadu, možda to nije kod tebe slučaj, na žalost. 
Nismo ostali trudni jer smo vjerovali instinktu, MM nije bolje jer je vjerovao u to već zato što je poslušao i mišljenje urologa koje su naši ginekolozi odbacivali, a pokazalo se da je čovjek bio u pravu.
Eto, to je sve.
Sretno svima!

----------


## Rominka

Nekome tko nema spermija, i bori se azoo, los spermiogram zvuci kao "dobitak na lotu" i nije isto bez prethodne dijagnoze reci eto mi smo uspjeli. Vecina nas ovdje je godinama, neki su i odustali vec. Nema nas bas mnogo koji su uspjeli. Azoo nije dijagnoza koja varira. A pokusavali smo sve i svasta. Uglavnom je to proces nakon saznanja dijagnoze da nemas niti jedan spermij. Tada pocnes piti vitamine, okrenes se zdravijem nacinu zivota, pocinjes stediti skoro na svemu jer mi uglavnom preko zdravstva mozemo vrlo malo, a ponekad i nista. Mnoge od nas su povukli za nos, pa smo bacili novce u vjetar, i cinili svojevremeno i kojekakve gluposti. I da, neodgovorno je doci i reci tako nesto nekome tko nema spermije. Jednostavno mislim da si trebala dati i dijagnozu i siru sliku, jer iskreno, tvoja prica na ovoj temi nije poticaj, ne veliki. Jer s ove teme mi zavrsimo ili na Ceskoj ili u Sarajevu, ili na posvajanju ili na donaciji ili odustanemo. Ne umanjujem vasu borbu, dapace. Na veliku zalost, svi mi moramo biti svoji doktori, a s druge strane to mi se i cini odgovornim. Nekada ne znamo postaviti prava pitanja doktorima, nekada ih se ne sjetimo i naravno da ocekujemo da nas vode. Ali ne slijepo. Ne treba vjerovati slijepo i pustiti se u ruke doktoru i ocekivati da ce on sve. 
Mozda sam preosjetljiva, ali morala sam.  :Smile:

----------


## Konfuzija

Operacija varikokele nije čarobni štapić. U puno slučajeva je samo malo i kratkotrajno poboljšanje, zato su pretpostavljam i odmahivali rukom. 
Suprug je imao azoo, nakon operacije teški OAT do kripto. To je mali, ali za nas značajan napredak. Još uvijek smo morali na ICSI, ali barem ne na biopsije. 
Vrijedi probati. Sve. Dok ima snage, volje i novaca.

----------


## dunjarica

Pozdrav cure i decki  :Smile: 
Molim za info, naime zanima me kod kojeg bi se provjerenog doktora endokrinologa/urologa/androloga, moglo otici da pogleda hormone moga muza, naime estradiol mu je probio gornju granicu a testosteron pao ispod donje...
Citajuci americke sajtove, prilican uspjeh ima arimidex i ili arimidex/klomifen pa me zanima sa kime bi se mogli o tome posavjetovati?
Jel ima neko neko pozitivno iskustvo sa endokrinolozima, mi smo prije par godina bili kod dr. Vujovic ali zena uglavnom svima sa problemom azoospermije daje terapiju pregnilom, koja u vecini slucajeva nema bas neke rezultate...Zar je toliko tesko pronaci endokrinologa sa malo individualnijim pristupom pacijentima? 
Zahvaljujem na odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Dunjarica, a dr.Perosa na VV. Mislim, ne znam radi li on jos gore. On je svojevremeno vodio mog muza. Bili zadovoljni jer je jedini reagirao na neke situacije.

----------


## dunjarica

Hvala draga Rominka na informaciji, no mi smo iz Bosne,a mislim da je VV drzavna klinika u koju mi ne mozemo upasti ili grijesim?
Mislim da je lakse doci do ovih u privatnim klinikama, ako nista brze, iz tog razloga sam vise orjentirana na BG, jer ih ima mnostvo, ali zaista ne znam kome provjerenom otici, jer se uglavnom vecina bavi stitnom zlijezdom,ovih za spolne hormone ima manje, i pacijenti bas nisu odusevljeni njihovim pristupom,tipa ovog dr. Vujovic koja svima lupa pregnil  :Sad: 
A meni je najvaznije da zaustavimo divljanje estradiola, koje je kod njega izgleda nasljedno, pa bih da to sto prije stavimo pod kontrolu.

----------


## little ivy

drage azzosuborke trba mi help...radila sam davno genetiku-kariogram i mikrodelecije-u splitu. zna li tko kontakt telefon,gdje (sjecam se da je bila pedijatrija),i kakav info jos?? treba mi za priju a ja ne mogu pronaci. sve druge brojeve i mailove klinike imam a ovo nigdje.
hvala

sretno svima

----------


## Anonimna 2802

Postovani zanima me dali na vuk vrhovac zamrzavaju spermije iz taloga

----------


## Rominka

Anonimna, nisam sigurna u odgovor pa ti necu ni nagadjati, ali se nadam da ce ti se netko vec javiti. Ili mozes pitati na potpomognutoj na VV

----------


## Tina 12

Pozdrav za sve dali moze Zasto_bas_mi    da mi se javi u inbox jer ja nemogu da posaljem poruku!!

----------


## dunjarica

Cure pozdrav, interesuje me ima li kakvih ostvarenih  azoo trudnoca u klinici New life u Sarajevu ili azoo trudnoca u Bahceciju?
Mi bi da probamo mikro tesu prije donacije u pragu, pa ako ima kakvih iskustava u novije vrijeme ili savjeta, pisite  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Dunjarica, procitaj temu potpomognuta u sarajevu. Neki su isli, neki su i uspjeli. Ne sjecam se sada svega bas, pa je zato najbolje malo iscitati. A mozda se u medjuvremenu javi netko sa svjezom trudnocom  :Smile:

----------


## dunjarica

Hvala draga Romi sto si se javila, citala sam ja i tamo, i znam citav istorijat, no interesovala su me novija desavanja, sad kad se prasina slegla i kad su koliko-tolko ustimani...jedna nasa forumasica je prosle godine uspjela doci do spermica u klinici New life u  Sa, ali ne znam sta je dalje bilo, da li su uspjeli sa ivf-om...
Ja bih najradije u Prag, ali iako sam procitala cijelu temu od samih pocetaka, nisam uspjela razluciti ko je od njih bolji za tesu,Pronatal ili ovi u PFC-u? Cini mi se da bi i jedni i drugi, nas sa azoo, samo preskocili i pravac donacija...Mi sa time nemamo ama bas nikakvih problema i muz je i vise od mene za donaciju, ali ja naravno prvo zelim da se biopsija napravi kod njega pa ako se nista ne nadje ok, ima donor, samo me muci to sto ne mogu da odlucim kojoj klinici povjeriti tu biopsiju...ne zelim gubiti vrijeme,zelim sto prije u postupak, samo ne znam gdje, jos uvijek nisam nacisto...

----------


## Rominka

Stvarno nisam sigurna da ti itko u Ceskoj radi micro-TESE. Biopsiju da, ali....koliko me pamcenje sluzi ne rade, no ne znaci d ase nesto nije promijenilo. MM je odustao od biopsije, i ja sam mu podrska u tome. Prevelik je rizik i ja sam se slozila s njim. Da li nalazi tm daju naslutiti da je u pitanju opstruktivna azoo? 
Nije da su nas svi otpisali, nego su rizici veliki, posebice kad su nalazi vise na strani neopst. azoo.

----------


## dunjarica

Ma znam da u Pragu ne rade Micro-tese...cuj, nekako mi se cini da je bitnije da se radi sa svjezim materijalom i da biopsija bude uradjena detaljno, nego da se radi mikro ali da se materijal mora zalediti pa odlediti itd...ma ko ce ga znati, mislim da je ipak sve stvar srece...Kod nas je definitivno neopstruktivna, jer mu je inhibin b 42,7, testosteron pri donjoj granici a estradiol probio gornju granicu, enokrinolog nas je oboje savio na siofor i dietu...on treba da smrsa desetak kila da bi mu se smanjila konverzija testosterona u estradiol...vec je spao 6-7 kila, pa cemo uskoro ponovo kod endrokrinologa a oticemo i kod urologa Vinke, jer iskreno mislim da on treba terapiju sa inhibitorom aromataze (Arimidex) i eventualno klomifenom, pa sta nam bog da...Meni je od azoospermije gori ovaj estradiol, jer se strasno bojim estrogenskih rakova tipa prostata isl...ma da te ne davim, uglavnom dajem sve od sebe da dobije adekvatnu terapiju za taj estradiol a spermatozoide ako nadju nadju, sta se moze... kazem ti nemamo sa time problem, ali necu da idemo na donaciju bez i jedne biopsije, ali ne znam kome u ruke da ga pustim i to me pojede.nekako me najvise vuce Pronatal i dr.Mardesic no vidjet cu jos za koji dan, nisam jos nacisto.

----------


## Rominka

Ako je neopstr. azoo tada to povlaci za sobom da nema proizvodnje. Cemu onda inzistiranje na biopsiji? To ce mu jos vise smrdati hormone. Sto se tice zaledjenjog ili ne, tu i nema neke razlike, osim u tvojoj stimulaciji. Tvoj organizam nece biti opterecen.

----------


## dunjarica

Ma cuj, to je ipak stvar izbora, meni je sasvim ok i ici direktno na donordsku,
 ali kad sam ja u pitanju to jeste opcija ali rezervna.
Licno smatram da muskarci sa njihovom dijagnozom,naravno ako se ne radi o genetetici ili opstruktivnoj azoo ili 
eventualno bakterijskim upalama, moraju proci detaljnu hormonsku analizu, jer je vrlo moguce da nesto ne stima,
 tu u svakom slucaju nisu bitni samo spermatozoidi vec ukupno zdravlje, jer disbalans hormona ce vjerovatno dovesti kad tad 
i do gorih stvari od azoospermije...Generalno, doktori  se bas i ne posvecuju 
ovakvim problemima, pa ako su hormoni unutar referentnih vrijednosti onda je to ok, a nije i ne moze biti ok, ako neko od 30-40 godina ima testosteron primjeren djedu od 100, 
bez testosterona nema proizvodnje spermatozoida i tacka.
Meni su u razumijevanju svih ovih stvari, ponajvise pomogli strani sajtovi, prvenstveno americki...
Evo npr, pogledaj ovu tabelu sa referentnim vrijednostima testosterona, za muskarce prema godinama, 
http://elitemensguide.com/testosterone-levels-by-age/, kad se to prevede u vrijednosti nmol/l, u tridesetim i cetrdesetim, testosteron ne bi trebao biti ispod 18, a zdrava razina je 
od 20-23, no da ne davim, kompleksna tema...
Mi cemo za postupak svakako spremiti i sjeme donora ali idemo prvo vidjeti sta se kod nas desava...
Reci mi sta je sa vama, kada vi krecete u novi postupak? Ja se polako pripremam i ostali su mi jos testovi na trombofiliju, jer imam genetsku sklonost, pa vidjecemo sta cu jos da dodam na policisticne jajnike i inzulinsku rezistenciju,
a i tsh mi je 2.7, no naisla sam na dobrog endokrinologa, zenu koja ima celicne zivce i divnu narav a prije svega i znanje, pa ce pokusati da me dotjera  :Wink:

----------


## Rominka

Definitivno je stvar izbora. MM ima nizak testosteron, i to je skupa sa azoo direktna posljedica zausnjaka. U nekoj daljoj buducnosti ga ceka primanje nadomjeska testosterona, jer za sada je dobrog (na iznenadjenje svih), cak stovise, zdravlja. To je bio ujedno i glavni razlog sto su nam dr rekli da ne idemo na biopsiju, nakon sto je punkcija pokazala da nema nicega. Srecom, naletili smo na dobrog doktora/covjeka tako da smo tu pricu zavrsili i sad se povremeno kontrolira i to je to. Dalje smo nastavili nasu pricu i sada idemo na FET DE, iako ja imam nesto svojih js. No, nisu bas nesto stoga se ne zelim vise muciti sa stimulacijom.

----------


## dunjarica

Bili smo na putu, pa sam se tek sada uspjela docepati kompa  :Smile: 
Cuj draga, ja apolutno shvatam i podrzavam vase odluke, ali me zanima slijedece: koliko je nizak njegov testosteron? Bez obzira na spermije, kvalitet zivota ovisi o razini testosterona, to najbolje znaju sportasi, nije isto kad ti je testosteron 8, 15 ili 20...ne mora mu se desiti bilo sta lose zbog toga, ali zivot je u svakom slucaju kvalitetniji sa visim testosteronom...nisam endokrinolog pa ne bio da sufliram, ali mozda povremeni dodatak klomifena koji nije hormon i kojeg sportisti vrlo cesto, pa mogu slobodno reci zlorabe, moze podici taj testosteron na neki optimalniji nivo? 
Apropo jajnih celija, ja redovno uzimam (10.000 jedica) D vit, koenzim i omegu i folnu, kazu da su to suplementi koji znacajno utjecu na kvalitet jajnih celija.
Neka istrazivanja su pokazala da otprilike svi mi imamo nedostatak D vitamina, osobito u zimskim mjesecima, a tijelo u roku od pola sata izlaganja suncu proizvede 10-20 000 jedinica, pa sam ja shodno tome i svoju dnevnu dozu podigla na 10.000 iu.
Molim te, nemoj da mi zamjeris na ovom mom razmisljanju naglas, drugarski je, dobronamjerno, u istim smo "laticama" pa svakodnevno na tu temu obradjujem dosta informacija  :Wink:

----------


## Rominka

Dunjarice, dapace. Svidja mi se nacin na koji razmisljas. Ocito iz tvojih postova da se savjetujes s literaturom, da citas, a ne pratis trendove. To zaista cijenim, za razliku od savjeta "cula sam da je nekome nesto pomoglo" a bez dodatnih informacija. Naime, moj mm je pred 5 g bio s testoteronom neporedno ispod granica (zaista sad ovako iz glave ne znam tocno) i nakon cjelokupne obrade zakljucak endokrinologa je bio da mu ne bi nista davao jer je rekreativni sportas i nikada, ali bas nikada nije osjetio (a da nismo bili u toj situaciji da napravi te nalaze ne bi jos dugo znao) manjak test. Ono sto mora je redovita kontrola. I dok se ne pojave prvi simptomi nece ga dati na bilo koji nadomjestak. Inace test kad jednom krene nema stati, onda je to dozivotno, barem je nama tako rekao. A sto se tice mene i js....to je isto podugacka prica kojoj sam ja, u segmentu mpo-a, odlucila stati na kraj i ne idem u stimulaciju. Sada nikako. Hocu li mozda za godinu, dvije ne znam. Ali sada ne. Moram dati organizmu da se oporavi, da se dovede u red. I zati idemo na FET DE.

----------


## malimis123

Rominka, mozes li mi pojasniti zasto je biopsija rizicna i kako utjece na hormone? I mi razmisljamo o biopsiji, kod MM su svi hormoni uredni osim povisenog FSH i ovo mi je prvi glas da je biopsija rizicna...

----------


## Rominka

Prije 8 godina je mm napravio biopsiju i mislim da je u tom nekom periodu na VV dosao dr. Perosa koji ga je preuzeo. Napravio je detaljnu kontrolu njegovih hormona i FSH je bio visok, 3-4 puta visi i kroz god dana su svi nalazi pokazali da to nije trenutno stanje i da se po tom pitanju nista ne moze uciniti. Mi smo u tom periodu taman bili kod dr. Bernat na Merkuru na konzultacijama za biopsiju i kad smo sve skupili ona je rekla da s tako visokim FSH riskira totalni disbalans
hormona. Da ce biopsija posljedicno natjerati njegov organizam da FSH jos vise poludi, i da ce to onda povuci i ostalo za sobom. Vec je punkcija ostavila posljedicu na testosteron koji je pao, i jedva se drzi na donjim granicama i za nekoliko god ce sigurno morati poceti uzimati nadomjestak. Nakon toga, mm je odustao od biopsije i sad redovito kontrolira hormone. U toj prici moram spomenuti da smo si i sami krivi jer je on prije toga pio maticnu mlijec, tribestan i dr. Bernat nam je rekla da maticna mlijec nije za svakoga, pogotovo ne za muske s hormonalnim disbalansom. Davno je sve to bilo, mozda je i jos ponesto bilo (a sigurno sam pisala vec o tome), ali sad se vise i ne sjecam bas svega detaljno. U svakom slucaju, treba s dr otvoreno pricati, postaviti milijun pitanja i odvagnuti plus i minus.  Mm je odlucio da ne zeli riskirati i tako smo zavrsili s tom pricom i upustili se dalje u donaciju.

----------


## malimis123

Hvala Rominka! Nisam znala da biopsija moze dodatno poremetiti hormone, kod nas je samo FSH povisen, ali svakako cemo se jos detaljnije raspitati kod doktora o eventualnim rizicima...

----------


## bornastra

Bok cure...

odlučila sam se i ovdje javiti na temu, makar se tipkamo i na drugoj temi...

Uglavnom, potrebno mi je puno informacija... kako dalje? 

Mi smo nakon početnog šoka od dijagnoze (napravili samo jedan spermiogram!) obavili privatno- UZVučni nalaz prostate, vezukula i testisa i to je u redu i doktor je napisao da se vjerojatno radi o ekstrektornoj azospermiji. Učinjena je i urinokultura, a ovaj tjedan suprug ide privatno vaditi hormone- testosteron, FSH, LH i inhibin  B.
Nakon toga sam se planirala javiti u Repromed, ali sada vidim da nama treba još puno pretraga koje najprije trebamo napraviti. Ili da se ipak javimo i poslušamo doktor R šta i kako dalje?

Znači doktor R ne obavlja biopsiju? To trebamo negdje u nekoj bolnici?

----------


## Rominka

Bornastra, trebali bi jos obaviti mikrodelecije i kariogram. Ponoviti i sp ne bilo lose. Nas su bili uputili odmah na Rebro dr. Bernat i brzo smo dobili termin, medjutim kariogram i mikrodelecije smo dugo nalaz cekali, 4 mj otprilike. U biti, najvise vremena smo tu izgubili. A kad smo dobili inhibin b tada smo bili vec sigurni da mm nece biti kandidat za biopsiju stomje kasnije i dr potvrdila. Svi su nalazi uredni, ok, osim visokog FSH I nikakvog inhibina b.

----------


## malimis123

Moj savjet je da ponovite i spermiogram jer on zna dosta varirati, na temelju jednog se ne moze potvrditi dijagnoza azoospermije. Mi smo napravili dva, i nazalost na oba je bio isti rezultat.

Je li vam doktor kod kojeg ste radili UZV savjetovao koji bi trebao biti sljedeci korak s obzirom na sumnju na opstruktivnu azzo? Nama nitko nije rekao da bi mogla biti opstruktivna, vjerojatno zbog povisenog FSH.

Napisala sam ti sto smo od nalaza mi sve napravili, dio toga je pisalo kao preporuka na nalazu spermiograma (cini mi se testosteron i FSH ali nisam sigurna), a na ostale pretrage nas je uputio urolog kod kojeg smo isli na pregled nakon tog prvog spermiograma. Bili smo na Rebru. Kada smo prikupili sve nalaze, savjetovao je biopsiju. Uzrok azoo ne znamo...

Koliko je meni poznato, biopsiju obavljaju urolozi, u bolnicama ili privatno (u HR Cito u Splitu, ne znam ima li jos negdje). Sigurno i izvan HR postoje privatne klinike gdje se moze obaviti i biopsija i postupak oplodnje ali nisam zasad to detaljnije istrazivala (ovdje se najvise spominju Ceska i Slovenija).

Mislim da je trenutno najbitnije da nadete dobrog urologa, ali konzultacije u Repomedu sigurno nece odmoci pa ako mislite da ce vas to malo umiriti i dati osjecaj kao da se bar pomicete s mjesta, zakazite termin ali pripremi se na to da mozda necete biti puno pametniji jer ce vas pretpostavljam i on uputiti na daljnje pretrage kod urologa.

----------


## bornastra

Hvala vam puno.

Da, svakako ćemo obaviti još jednom spermiogram. Voljela bi da prođe 3 mjeseca koliko i traje spermatogeneza.

Sutra će suprug obaviti hormone, jedva čekam da to obavimo jer vidim koliko pišete da puno toga možemo iz samih hormona iščitati. I onda ću se definitivno javiti u Repromed da nas doktor uputi dalje, a onda potežemo sve žive veze kako bi što prije došli do termina u bolnicama i samih nalaza. 

Idemo privatno kod urologa, iskreno ne znam na temelju čega je doktor rekao da bi to mogla biti opstruktivna ali tako je napisao na nalazu kada smo bili prvi put kod njega, doktor Čičin-Šain i MM je jako zadovoljan s njim. Također je napisao da dodatno učinimo PCR urina na KMU i hormone koje sam već navela.

Kod doktora R. bi prvenstveno htjela ići da pogleda nalaze, i moje i suprugove i da nas uputi kod najboljih doktora...

Zadnji atom snage ću dati...

----------


## bornastra

Drage cure,

mom suprugu su stigli nalazi spolnih hormona... sve je u referentnim granicama.

LH: 3,0 IU/L (ref.interval): 0.8-7.6
FSH: 7.8 IU/L (ref.interval): 0.7-11.1
Testosteron: 23.2 nmol/L (ref.interval): 8.49-29.6

Sretna sam jer je FSH u granicama, a koliko sam čitala kod azospermije je bitan da on nije jako povišen!

Ukoliko koja ima bilo kakva saznanja, molim vas... pišite...

----------


## malimis123

Super vijesti za hormone, i meni se cini da ima vise nade ako su hormoni u granicama  :Smile: 

Mislim da se konacna potvrda je li rijec o opstruktivnoj ili neopstruktivnoj azoo moze dobiti samo biopsijom a sve drugo su pretpostavke...

Posto ste vi radili samo jedan spermiogram, mislim da je najpametnije da prvo to ponovite, mozda se nade nesto pa vam ostale pretrage nece ni trebati!

----------


## Rominka

Hajde da ti i ovdje napisem  :Smile:  rezultati su ok, dobri su. Ali sto ti kaze malimis123, jedan sp ne cini i ne moze dati dijagnozu. Ponoviti sp, napraviti i inhibin. A ako je do azoo, naginje prije na op sto je super. Mozda bi i punkcija vec dala materijala za raditi. U svakom slucaju, bolje prvo punkciju jer ona je neinvazivan postupak, i traje svega desetak minuta sa svom pripremom, a moze dati rezultate. Bornastra, ovo kod vas mi mirisi na dobro  :Smile:

----------


## bornastra

Hvala vam cure na savjetima...

Da, svakako ćemo ponoviti spermiogram, znam da se na temelju jednog nalaza ne može dati dijagnoza.
Inhibin B smo također dali izvaditi, moramo par dana pričekati rezultate... (krv smo vadili u utorak).
On je direktni pokazatelj da se u tijelu odvija proces spermatogeneze?
Baš čitam i jedan članak... "Koncen*tracija manja od 80 pg/ml inhibina (FSH >10 IU/l) ukazuje na disfunkciju spolnih žlijezda i neplodnost."
Kod nas je hvala Bogu FSH manji od 10... samo da još bude dobar nalaz i inhibina.

Kako god da bude, nema odustajanja.
Kako Rominka kod tebe u potpisu piše- *....as long as we breathe, we hope....*

Mi smo za dijagnozu saznali prije 1,5... od tada smo uveli svakodnevno zelene smoothije svako jutro, puno orašastih plodova, pijemo svaku večer tibetansku gljivu te smo bili na terapijama bioenergijom... Treba sve isprobati i dati zadnji atom snage... želim vam svima sreću!

----------


## bornastra

*dijagnozu smo saznali prije mjesec i pol... ovako izgleda kao prije godinu i pol!

----------


## Bananka

Bornastra, cure su vec sve napisale!
Ja vam zelim puno snage i strpljenja! I mi smo kod dr.R. u Repromedu i samo rijeci hvale za njega i embriologa Patrika. Kad je rijec o muskoj neplodnosti tada je cak embriolog bitniji. Vjerojatno ako ce se punkcijom naci materijala kod TM ce vam mozda preporuciti biopsiju na TESE (bas operativni zahvat) na Rebru kod urol.dr.Hauptmana.

----------


## bornastra

Bananka,

same pohvale i ja čujem za doktora R. i njegovog biologa. Koja je vaša dijagnoza?
Također tebi i tvom mužu puno snage, strpljenje, hrabrosti i pozitivnih ishoda.

Nisam te sada najbolje razumjela... zašto bi išli na biopsiju ako će se naći materijala punkcijom? Ili si mislila da ukoliko se NE nađe punkcijom da ćemo onda na TESE? Spremni smo na sve...

----------


## bornastra

Drage moje,

MM-u stigao nalaz od inhibina B.- 92.30 pg/mL.

Jeli to dobar nalaz? Vidim da je u referentnim granicama, i da nije tako jakooo nizak.
Kod MM se sumnja na op.azzo.

----------


## Rominka

Odgovorila sam ti na onoj drugoj temi. Onoliko koliko ja shvacam, mislim da je tm kandidat za biopsiju/i punkciju.

----------


## Bananka

Bornasta, kod nas se radi o opstruktivnoj azoospermiji nakon teske prometne nesrece. Hormoni i genetika su uredni.
Jeste vi radili microdelecije na y-kromosom i kariogram?
Za TESE (operacija) manje ostecuje tkivo, a TESA (punkcija) vise ostecuje.

----------


## bornastra

Žao mi je bananka...

Nikad ne znamo šta nas u životu čeka... 

Nismo radili kariogram i mikrodelecije. Za par dana idemo z Repromed pa ćemo tamo čuti šta sve moramo još obaviti...

Vidis, nisam znala da je punkcija više invazivna nego sama operacija...

----------


## Rominka

Punkcija je najneinvazivnija. Po kojoj logici punkcija moze biti invazivnija od operacije? Punkcija se obavi u 5 min, udje, legne, iglom uzmu uzorak i ide kuci. Nema oziljaka, ne dira se tkivo, nema anestezije, nema oporavka. Bananka, mislim da si se nesto zabunila. Bananka jesu vam uzimali uzorak?

----------


## bornastra

Da, i meni se čini da je došlo do pogreške... jer mi je i nekak logičnije da je punkcija manje invazivna nego biopsija gdje se baš reže tkivo.
Kod opstruktivnih azo. koliko mi je poznato se prvo radi TESA (punkcija) ili MESA (aspiracija), a ukoliko se tu ne nađe materijala, onda TESE ili MicroTESE (biopsije).

----------


## Bananka

*Rominka*, nisam se zabunila. Nama je puno puta uzet uzorak na razlicite metode (TESA, PESA, MESA i TESE). Kojim putem ste vi dosli do spermija u HR?

Dok smo isli preko hzzo nitko nam nije dao info da se punkcijom vise ostecuje tkivo nego operacijom. Jer se punkcijom bode na "blef" toliko puta, dok se ne nađu spermiji, a operacijom (TESE) se ciljano ide uzet komadice tkiva. Zbog toga je najbolja mirco-tese.


*Bornasta*, vjerojatno ce vas slati kod dr. Kapuna (privatnik) ili kod dr.Hauptmana na Rebro. Javi sto su dr.R. i P. rekli.
Ako cete ici kod dr. Hauptmana, vjerojatno ce morati TM vaditi prvo genetiku (Kariogram, mikrodelecije Y kromosoma, i gen na mutacije (CFTR)).
Tocan pregled pretraga koje su potrebne za TESE sam pisala jos prije pod temom "Biopsija testisa na Rebu"
U medjuvremnu si mozes, ako zelis i, procitati i tu temu: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/86049-B...stisa-na-Rebru


Uglavnom cure, svima sretno!!

----------


## bornastra

Bananka,

Puno ti hvala na tvom odgovoru. Jako puno pomaže forum i vaša iskustva, tu sam najviše naučila...iskustva puno vrijede! Žao mi je da to moramo sve znati i prolaziti, ali svatko nosi svoj križ koji može podnijeti... ne znam šta drugo reći!
Sutra zovem u Repromed i nadam se da smo brzo na konzultacijama...

Pitanje? Gdje cemo najprije obaviti a i nalaze dobiti za kariogram, mikrodelecije i taj gen na mutacije? A da nije privatno jer znam da puno košta...
Markere na hiv i hepatitis-idemo u Petrovu bez naručivanja?

Sretno i tebi Bananka!!

----------


## malimis123

Bornastra,

Vidim da ste dobili i nalaze Inhibina B, meni se isto ne cini prenisko nego sasvim ok iako ne znam puno o tome. MM to nije vadio, ne znam zasto ali to nam nitko nije ni spomenuo...

Kariogram i mikrodelecije smo obavili na sv.duhu relativno nedavno, pa su ovo svjeze info. Zvali smo tamo i Rebro i ispalo je da sv.duh ima puuuno kraci period cekanja na nalaze. Kariogram je bio gotov unutar 2 tjedna a mikrodelecije smo cekali mozda ukupno 4 tjedna (iako su i za mikrodelecije rekli da se ceka 2 tjedna tako da ne znam gdje je zapelo, mi smo zvali nakon 3 tjedna da pitamo i nakon toga je brzo stigao nalaz). Na termin za vadenje krvi isto mislim da nismo dugo cekali. Na Rebru su spominjali neka 3 mjeseca cekanja na nalaz, ne znam je li to zaista tako.

Javi kako je proslo u Repromedu! Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## bornastra

Cure,

stvarno vam svima puno hvala.

Koliko sam bila sva izgubljena i nemoćna prije 2 mjeseca kada smo saznali za dijagnozu, sada sam toliko toga saznala od vas ovdje na forumu da imam osjećaj da nam je samo nebo granica.
I da samo moramo biti uporni i imati snage i strpljenja.

*malimiš123,* 
hvala ti na info za Sv.Duh.
Nisam pametna dali da odmah zovem danas i naručim MM na pretrage ili da pričekam što će reći doktor R?
Inhibin B u krvi muškaraca je direktni pokazatelj spermatogeneze u slučajevima poremećaja funkcije testisa. Smanjena razina ukazuje na disfunkciju žlijezda ili neplodnost.. referentne vrijednosti za muškarce:
- 20. - 29.g.: 125 - 225 pg/mL
- 30. - 44.g.: 80 - 220 pg/mL
- 45. - 49.g.: 60 - 120 pg/mL (info sam poliklinike AnalizaLab)
Čudno mi je da TM nisu slali na to.

*Bananka,*
gen za mutacije je? I gdje se to vadi?

I koliko znam markere za hiv i hepatitis se idu vaditi u Petrovu bez naručivanja? Od ponedjeljka do petka do 11.30?

CURE, od srca hvala i sretno svima.

Javim vam kako je prošlo u Repromedu!

----------


## malimis123

Mislim da za narucivanje treba uputnica, nisam sigurna moze li se naruciti prije nego sto dobijes uputnicu. Probaj nazvati, u svakom slucaju mozes rezervirati termin pa u slucaju nekih promjena, otkazati ga ili odgoditi, ili ako se neces moci naruciti bar ces dobiti informaciju koliko se ceka na termin.

Gdje ste vadili inhibin B?

----------


## bornastra

Uputnicu mi izdaje ginekologica ili dr. opće prakse?

Inhibin B smo vadili privatno, u poliklinici Urocentar.

----------


## malimis123

Sve uputnice za pretrage tvog supruga izdaje njegov doktor opce prakse.

Koliko ste platili taj nalaz inhibina i koliko ste cekali rezultate?

----------


## bornastra

Da, logično da MM uputnice izdaje dr.opće prakse.

Platili smo 330,00 kn (račun je doma, ali 99 % da smo tolko platili) i nalaz je bio gotov za 10ak dana-MM je krv izvadio 25.04., nalaz je bio 03.05., i onda je nama gđa. iz poliklinike zaboravila poslati nalaz pa smo ga dobili tek 05.05. (jer je MM zvao i pitao da gdje je zapelo).

----------


## Rominka

> *Rominka*, nisam se zabunila. Nama je puno puta uzet uzorak na razlicite metode (TESA, PESA, MESA i TESE). Kojim putem ste vi dosli do spermija u HR?
> 
> Dok smo isli preko hzzo nitko nam nije dao info da se punkcijom vise ostecuje tkivo nego operacijom. Jer se punkcijom bode na "blef" toliko puta, dok se ne nađu spermiji, a operacijom (TESE) se ciljano ide uzet komadice tkiva. Zbog toga je najbolja mirco-tese.
> 
> 
> *Bornasta*, vjerojatno ce vas slati kod dr. Kapuna (privatnik) ili kod dr.Hauptmana na Rebro. Javi sto su dr.R. i P. rekli.
> Ako cete ici kod dr. Hauptmana, vjerojatno ce morati TM vaditi prvo genetiku (Kariogram, mikrodelecije Y kromosoma, i gen na mutacije (CFTR)).
> Tocan pregled pretraga koje su potrebne za TESE sam pisala jos prije pod temom "Biopsija testisa na Rebu"
> U medjuvremnu si mozes, ako zelis i, procitati i tu temu: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/86049-B...stisa-na-Rebru
> ...



nazalost, nama nema pomoci u hr. Nakon punkcij je dr. Bernat stopirala biopsiju jer su nalazi losi i nije htjela riskirati da se jos vise stanje pogorsa. Ono sto sam ja shvatila jest da je punkcija najneinvazivnija jer se uzima nasumicni uzorak, dok biopsijom moraju tkivo uzeti. Punkcija je bezbolna, jest da imaju osjecaj igle u testisima jos sat vremena mozda, ali to je to. 
U svakom slucaju, dok je sanse da nadju plivace, treba razmisliti i o toj opciji. Kod nas su sanse ravne nuli tako da je mm odlucio da nece ici na biopsiju. I tu smo zavrsili pricu.

----------


## bornastra

Pozdrav cure... evo svježe info za kariogram, mikrodelecije, mutacije CFTR...

Odgovorili mi iz Sv.Duha da je najbolje da mikrodelecije i mutacije CFTR-a obavimo na Rebru, a kariogram kod njih. i da je prvi slobodan termin za kariogram 10.07. i da se nalaz čeka do mjesec dan.
KATASTROFA!

Čekam sutra konzultacije kod doktora R pa ćemo čuti šta nas čeka...

----------


## malimis123

Ne mogu vjerovati da se tako dugo ceka na termin, a onda i na nalaze, bas katastrofa  :Sad: 
Mi smo to obavljali pocetkom godine i tada je situacija ocito bila puno bolja, ne znam zasto se sada promijenilo. Jesi probala zvati Rebro da vidis sto oni kazu?

Vidim da sutra idete u Repromed, sretno i svakako nam javi sto kaze!

----------


## Bananka

Bornasta,
po meni uzmi termin na sv.Duhu ili provjeri kakvo je stanje s terminima u Klajicevoj za kariogram, i svakako oboje odmah izvadite kariogram! TM ce dobit up. od dr.opce.prakse, a ti od svoje soc.gin.
A za y-kromosom i CFTR naruci muza na Rebro, nalaz se dobije vadjenje krvi koliko se sjecam.
Probaj ga i kod dr.Hauptmana naruciti.

Bili ste u urocentru i sto su vam oni preporucili za dalje, cudi me da vam nisu napisali preporuku za te pretrage. Ugl.bilo bi dobro da muz prvo ode evtl.kod dr.Hauptmana i da mu on to sve napise na nalaz i da dobije uputnice onda za ovo sve od dr.opce prakse ili internu uputnicu na Rebru od urologa.

Sretno sutra u Repromedu i javi se!




Rominka, zao mi je, ali vjerujem da ste na dobrom putu dobiti svoje malo cudo! Bitno je da ste donjeli odluku i da ne stojite na mjestu. Drzim cvrsto fige!!

----------


## bornastra

Pozdrav cure,

opet hvala na savjetima!

Idemo danas u Repromed i prvo ću čuti što predlaže doktor R.

Ukoliko to sve moramo još vaditi (a vidim da ste to sve uglavnom vadile?!), probati ću iščupati jaku vezu na Rebru kako bi sve skupa to tamo obavili i po mogućnosti što brže. Vjerujem da ako se netko nađe u laboratoriju da to ide puno brže, ovo mi je nekako stvarno dugo za čekati.

Bili smo u Urocentru i doktor je na prvom nalazu gdje je i napisao da se najvjerojatnije radi o opstruktivnoj azzo dalje samo tražio urin da se napravi i hormoni. I kada smo to išli obaviti, tehničar je rekao da ćemo kod doktora se javiti samo ukoliko nešto neće biti dobro radi terapije. Nama je srećom sve bilo u redu!
Sva sam sada zbunjena... čut ću danas kaj doktor kaže.

Također pitanje... ukoliko doktor R kaže da će MM morati na punkciju/biopsiju, doktor šalje svoje pacijente kod Hauptmana? I onda se to sve obavlja u bolnici?
Kada žena počinje sa stimulacijom? Kada se transfer radi? ICSI?
Hiljadu pitanja... sve mi je to toliko novo i nepoznato... :/

----------


## bornastra

Pozdrav cure...

Evo nas iz Repromeda s dobrim vijestima, hvala Bogu!
Doktor je stvarno presuper, strpljiv, brižan, a uz sve se i zeza...pogledao je nalaze i rekao da je 99% da je opstruktivna azospermija, MM mora jos jednom napraviti spermiogram, ali kod njih u poliklinici, a ja vaditi antitijela na štitnjaču...
Kaze doktor da samo moramo biti optimistični, da su muževi nalazi super, i da će se sve srediti!
Presretni smo i idemo hrabro naprijed!

----------


## Bananka

Bornasta, super, lijepe vijesti!! Prvi korak ste napravili.
Nakon spermiograma u klinici cete biti pametniji i dr. ce vam dati daljne upute. Ukoliko se u spermiogramu ne nađu spermiji, tada ce TM ici na punkciju ili biopsiju.
Dr.R. ce vas uputiti. Svakako smatram da ste kod njega, sto se dijagnoze azzo, tice u HR u najboljim rukama, što se stručnosti i komunikacije tice.

Jedino sam još za prof.Šimunića (IVF klinika) kod azoo cula da je isto dosta dobar.

Uglavnom smatram da ste na dobrom putu i zelim puno srece i pogovoto strpljenja! Izvadite sve nalaze i korak-po-korak dalje.

----------


## malimis123

Super vijesti! Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## bornastra

Hvala Vam.

U ponedjeljak suprug ide na spermiogram, doktor R je rekao da vjeruje da će se oni naći zbog tako dobrih nalaza... Ako ne, biti će biopsija na Rebru.
Ja ću u ponedjeljak također obaviti antitijela koje mi je preporučio u poliklinici Sunce.
Mislila sam odmah u ponedjeljak i otići vaditi krv u Petrovu... smije li se dva puta dnevno vaditi krv?
I.... koliko se sjećam, u Petrovu 3 se dođe što ranije ujutro bez naručivanja, samo sa uputnicom?

----------


## Bananka

Ja sam vadila i po 3 puta dnevno i nisam imala problema s nalazom

----------


## bornastra

Pozdrav cure... 

ponovljeni spermiogram je pokazao OLIGOASTENOZOOSPERMIA- ima čak i nešto pokretnih spermija, uglavnom su slabiji ali ih ima! I preporučen nam je ICSI.

Tako da vjerujem da MM ne mora niti na biopsiju niti na punkciju!

Koja su Vaša iskustva?

----------


## Jolica30

Bornastra u tom slucaju ne mora na biopsiju. Moj m ima istu dijagnozu, do sada smo imali svega 5 pokretnih spermica ali obzirom da ja ne reagiram na stimulaciju nazalost ima ih dosta. Iza nas su 3 neuspjesna ivf-a. U zadnjem postupku nam je biolog rekao da se spermiogram cak i popravio za nekih 10 %.

----------


## Bananka

bornasta, pa to su prekrasne vijesti, jeeeee!!
Sad obavite pretrage i u postupak, sretno!

----------


## bornastra

Hvala vam cure...

Jolica, zašto se idete na ICSI? Nama je embriolog odmah preporučio takav postupak i odlučili smo slušati doktore.

I pitanje- ima li veze ukoliko nađeni spermiji su slabijih kinetičkih osobina- smanjuje li to šanse za oplodnju, a nakon toga lijepo dijeljenje?

Evo, u petak idemo na vađenje krvi u Petrovu i ja privatno izvaditi antitijela koja moram. Znate li koliko se dugo čeka u Petrovoj nalazi za markere i krvnu grupu i RH faktor?
M bi mi trebala stići kroz nekih 10-ak dana, sa postupkom se kreće na početku menstruacije?

----------


## bubekica

Bornastra, super za spermice!
Mi smo u postupcima imali svakakve nalaze i naravno da je bolje da ih je sto vise pokretnih i da se krecu usmjereno i brzo, ali bitnija je njihova DNA. Necu te lagati, oplodnja je moguca i s potpuno nepokretnim spermijima, ali nama je tad uvijek bila niska stopa oplodnje i embriji losije kvalitete.
Jel tm napravio uzv testisa ili mozda magnetsku rezonancu? Moj je na magnetskoj otkrio cistu sjemenof mjehurica koja mu stopa izbacivanje sjemena, pogotovo ukoliko je puno debelo crijevo. Otkrili smo to slucajno, ali uglavnom kod nas je presudno da ima stolicu prije davanja uzorka.
Dok to nismo otkrili prosli smo svasta, i kryptoo u samom postupku (u prvom ejakulatu nula spermija i nakon centrifuge, tek deugi ejakulat njih 20ak) i pokusaje smrzavanja dobrog uzorka.
Ne zelim te plasiti, svakako probajte, ali ako vas i dalje bude iznenadjivao svakih toliko azoo ili krypto nalaz, ja bih svakako kopala dalje. Nije ugodno proci stimulaciju i na dan punkcije - nula spermija.
Sretno!

----------


## bornastra

Bubekica, hvala na odgovoru.

MM je radio UZV testisa i color doppler i sve je bilo u najboljem redu. Makar sam čitala kasnije kako ima u testisima više od 5 metara!! žila i žilica! Nevjerojatno... nije ni čudo da se u kojem dijelu začepi ili da bude kakva mala cista.
Slažem se sa tobom da bi trebali kopati dalje i naći uzrok.
Vidjet ćemo sa doktorom sljedeći tjedan.

Pije li tvoj muž išta za poboljšanje nalaza?

----------


## bubekica

Ne pije jer ima problem sa zelucem. Mislila sam da pije profertil, a kad ono - muljao me  :Smile:  Ali kakogod, postupak uspio.

----------


## Rominka

Bornastra, draga nalazi su vam super! Lakse je kad se zna na cemu si. No, vidim da si pripremila plan za bitku i samo naprijed!

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Za sve one koje prate nasu muku u zadnjih 9 godina zelim da vam javim da se rodila nasa princeza pre 3 nedelje.
Obozavamo je!

----------


## biska

Zasto bas mi, cestitam od srca!!!!!
Uzivajte u svojoj princezi, stvarno ste zasluzili  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Ajme, Zasto_bas_mi  :Zaljubljen:  :Sing:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   predivne vijesti javljas!!!! srce mi je ogromno k'o kuća sada !! posebno me vesele princeze i princevi od mojih "starih" dragih suputnica. ma uživajte i sreći i veselju!!!!

----------


## Tina 12

Draga zasto bas mi sve najbolje ti zelim od srca uzivajte u svakom trenutku s princezom puno srece i radosti

----------


## darmar

Zašto baš mi čestitam od srca, ljubac od moga princa za princes  :Smile:

----------


## postoji nada

:Zaljubljen:  ,zašto baš mi, jesam ti rekla da bude sve dobro, ma kako ju nebi obožavali ,to je vaše dijete ajme ljubite se i mazite, čestitam iz svega srca, preprepredivne vijesti. Stvarno slabo navratim na ovu temu al ovo je najljepša vijest koju sam mogla čut.Baš sto kaže Rominka ,naši stari suborci kad dodu do djeteta to nas posebno veseli ,na malo drugačiji način,jel naše borbe traju godinama,godinama.
Rominka, krećeš u novi postupak, nek bude treća sreća, trebalo bi bit sve ok,ma nema razloga da nešt sad opet bude zar ne?; drži se,sretno, pozitiva i javi nam ljepe vijesti brzo :Heart:

----------


## Rominka

Eee draga moja, treca sreca  :Smile:  nadamo se da ce tako biti. Sve smo poduzeli, ali ono najbitnije je da se ja nisam nikad ovako psihicki i fizicki osjecala. Nesto mi falilo, bilo je nervoziranja, stresova, a ovaj put nema nista. Totalno sam opustena,oboje smo opusteni, i u sri je odmah transfer a mi ostajemo jos tjedan dana nakon transfera. Sve je na nasoj strani <3

----------


## postoji nada

Ozbiljno, vec je transfer tak blizu :Love: , ma bit ce sve super, aj koliko znaci ta opustenost i smirenost,stresiranje da nepricam, ma divno.Stvarno nema sta da nebude kak treba,sve ste dobro odradili, sad cu cesce navratit na ovu nasu temu da te pratim :Smile: ., predobro, sretno draga, ma rekla sam ja doci cemo mi svi do svoje djecice kad tad, pa valjda je doslo i nase vrijeme da se pokrenemo i da ih napokon dobijemo na bilo koji nacin koji smo si odlucili.ajme bas mi je drago, sretno sretno do neba.
 A gdje su druge stare suborke, nejavljaju se curkeeee :Bye:

----------


## Tina 12

Pozdrav svima imal sta novo vidim niko ne pise...ZASTO_BAS_MI  kako ide sa bebicom jel sve ok kako je muz prihvatio pozdrav

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Bebica je preslatka i muz je OBOZAVA!
Molim Boga da se to nikada ne promeni. Nisam ocekivala da ce biti ovako, posto za vreme trudnoce on je samo cutao. Verovatno nije znao sta ga ocekuje pa je bio u strahu.
Voli je vise nego mene i ponekad pomislim da je voli vise nego ja.
Pomislim ... ne radi se o genetici nego koliko srce neko ima.
Prica joj, voza je u kolicima, nosa je, uspavljuje je svaki dan pa zaspu skupa... ma sve sve.
Kaze da mu je vrhunac dana kada udje na vrata sa posla, a ona mu se smesi.

----------


## Carrot

Zasto bas mi...cestitam od srca!!!

Jeste li isli na donaciju?
Gdje ste radili micro tese? Hvalaaa i sretnoo

----------


## postoji nada

Pozz svima.,ljeto jos traje ,godisnji,more,plazice pa se nitko i nejavlja  :Smile: ,pa tak i kod nas,putovanja stalno i uzivanje.Od nasih novosti je da smo odlucili posvojit,vec smo prosli i obradu itd,ima na tom putu jos puno putovanja rekla bih, ali napokon mogu rec; ,sreca je neopisiva,nekako drugacija kako smo krenuli sa tom odlukom i tim putem, bas onaj osjecaj kad znas da je ipak to to,bas to,definitivno osjecas se drugacije ,bar smo mi osjetili . Dugo se odluka donosila, sa puno razmisljanja ali je odlucena iz srca i eto sad sljedi cekanje svoje srecice ,bili bi prezadovoljni kada bi trajalo vremenski 9-mjeseci bas kao jedna trudnoca do sljedeceg ljeta :Heart:  ali ok.,tolike izgubljene godine, i lutanja  ,vrijedi cekati za ono bice koje ceka bas nas. puno pozz svima ,i sretno

----------


## Rominka

Draga, bas sam sretna zbog vas <3 nista nije izgubljeno, sve je to iskustvo koje vas je izgradilo. I mali mis/mala misica su tu negdje, cekaju susret zivota.

----------


## postoji nada

Hvala ti draga Romi, predivno si to napisala, bas tak :Heart: .Svi cemo nadam se brzo docekati susret sa svojim misicima/misicama zaista vjerujem u to.pozz svima

----------


## Malena1988

14.avgusta 2017. rodila se nasa Nikolija. Cekali smo je 6 godina. Klinika New life,dr Emre,Micro tesa. 19.decembra,na sv.Nikolu embriotransfer i eto uspeli smo! Pozdrav za sve vas i borite se!!!

----------


## Rominka

Malena, cestitke <3 uzivajte sad sa svojom srecicom

----------


## little ivy

zasto-bas-mi....  :Kiss: 
postoji nada...sretno u daljnjem putovanju i da sto prije male ručice pronađu vaša velika srca
malena1988...čestitke!
Rominka...jesen je blizu i sretno

volim povirit i ugledat svakakvih vijesti. sretno i pozdrav svima

----------


## postoji nada

little ivy, hvala od srca, i mi se nadamo da putovanje nece predugo trajati ,a bit ce kako treba biti, spremni smo na sve puna :Heart:

----------


## postoji nada

Malena 1988 ,predivno, uzivajte sa svojom srecicom

----------


## ERA

Cure, pozdrav svakoj od vas!
Ja sam nova, sa svježim 1. spermiogramom koji je rekao azoo.. Do petka nisam ni znala da postoji taj termin a od petka sam non stop ovdje na vašim temama...

Na nalazu MM-u stoji: volumen ejakulata: 9ml (čini mi se da je to previše, ako se ne varam treba biti do 6ml?)
                                                       PH: 8,00 (gornja granica)
                                                       sve ostalo su 0, te je na kraju napomena da je nađeno dosta bakterija....
Moja jedina nada je da su bakterije "krive" za takav nalaz i da ćemo nekako to uspiti barem dovesti da se pokaže koji spermić... 

Nisam sigurna kamo prvo da idemo s nalazom (moja ginica je dala preporuku za spermiogram). Mislila sam da se odmah javimo urologu i vadimo hormone (FSH; LH; testosteron, inhibin B) pa nakon toga dalje..
Imate li neku drugu preporuku? Kako ste se prihvatili to stanje i krenuli u "borbu"?

Znam da je ovo drugo pitanje izvan pravila foruma, pa ako ima tko da mi privatno odgovori bit ću zahvalna do neba.. jer ja nezz kako prestati misliti o tome... hvala vam!

----------


## bornastra

Draga ERA,

prije 6 mjeseci smo se susreli sa identičnom dijagnozom. ŠOK I NEVJERICA. Isto kao i ti, nisam se skidala s foruma dok nisam pročitala sve stranice. Mu

Znam i vjerujem da ste izgubljeni, bili smo i mi. Odlučili smo sve reći starcima (i mojima i njegovima) jer su nakon jednog dana primijetili da nismo dobro. I bilo nam je lakše, puno lakše.

Gdje ste radili spermiogram?
Mi smo prvi radili privatno, ali ne u poliklinici koja je baš za to specijalizirana, već je to više urološka klinika. Na ponovljenom sp u "pravoj" klinici su ih pronašli i odmah je i dijagnoza bila bolja.
Svakako ponovite spermiogram!

I svakako otiđite kod urologa, ako možete privatno još i bolje da izbjegnete redove čekanja... urolog će mu napraviti UZV i ostalo, a i uputiti će Vas dalje za vađenje hormona i sl.
Mi smo bili u Urocentru.

I dajte vremena vremenu... vjerujte da će sve biti dobro.
Iza nas je jedan postupak, neuspješan, ali idemo hrabro dalje... hrabro i do cilja!
Sretno!

----------


## ERA

Draga Bornastra, 

čitala sam tvoju priču i kao da ja govorim.. Hvala ti na ovim info. Odmah sam se trgnula kad sam vidjela da je kod vas dijagnoza bila drugi put bolja!

Mi smo spermiogram radili u bolnici, na njemu ne vidim da su radili razliku "nativnog " i onog drugog (stvarno se sad ne mogu sjetiti naziva) ejakulata... Ne živimo u Zagrebu, tako da nemamo velikog izbora ali ćemo svakako otići na drugi spermiogram u neku "specijaliziranu" kliniku.
Sad čekamo da popije antibiotike koje je dobio za tešku prehladu pa da prođe malo vremena i u glavi se zbrojimo sa svim. U međuvremenu ćemo definitivno otići urologu. Urocentar je isto u Zgu, jelda?

Mi nismo još nikom rekli, živimo daleko od jednih i drugih roditelja pa nas ne vide... reći ćemo kroz neko vrijeme...
Teško je sad biti hrabar, trudim se zbog njega.. po prirodi je divna, dobra, draga osoba. Nekad mislim da je puno bolji od mene i jako mi je teško gledati kako mu se ovo događa..
 Ali nećemo se dati, baš to ško kažeš, moramo vjerovati i dalje, samo ići dalje...

----------


## bornastra

U potpunosti te razumijem.

Meni svaki dan prođe u glavi "zašto mi?". Ali iste sekunde se odmah i trgnem. Takva pitanja nisu dozvoljena.
Također za svog muža mislim da je bolja osoba od mene, toliko dobar, vrijedan, marljiv, divan i ima razumijevanja za sve. Ja npr. nemam. 
Ali, u tim našim teškim trenucima sam pravi mali borac, bila sam jaka za njega i za sebe. Šok je iza nas, drugi postupak pred nama.

Da, Urocentar je u Zagrebu, kao i klinika gdje smo išli na postupak- Repromed. Preporučam, divni svi!
Tamo smo i sp ponavljali koji je ipak pokazao oligoasthenozospermiu. Ima plivača, ali jakooooo loših morfoloških karakteristika. Nakon postupka smo počeli piti Profertil, sad zadnjih mjesec dana suprug uz Profertil uzima i Solgarovu antioksidans formulu.
Svakako ćemo opet ponavljati sp da vidimo stanje nakon terapije.

Držim Vam fige da Vam nakon antibiotika situacija bude bolja, punoooo bolja  :Smile:

----------


## sandy0606

Era, uvijek ima nade. Jedan spermiogram nije mjerilo. Svakako ga ponovite. Mi smo se 2012. suocili s okrutnom dg azzospermije. Probali sve i svasta (sto vitamina sto mjesavina sjemenki i meda...). Nista nije pomoglo. Muz je prosao cijelu obradu (urolog, androlog, kariogram...) sto na Rebru sto na VuK Vrhovcu i razlog za azzo nema. Jednostavno je tako kako je. Nakon biopsije testisa na Merkuru dobili smo spermija dovoljnon za 7 stimulirana ciklusa. I evo nas sada s 6-omjesecnim sunascem koje zaokuplja svu nasu paznju. Zato polako ponovite spermiogram (spermatogeneza traje 3mj i pod utjecajem je vanjskih cimbenika npr prehlade...) napravite cijelu obradu i vidite sto cete. Sretno

----------


## ERA

Cure, hvala vam na svim informacijama, sve pažljivo biljezim (otvorila sam poseban rokovnik za to). Ovaj tjedan ce promijeniti dr.opce prakse da nam uputnice budu dostupnije a onda cemo po redu. Zelim mu dati malo vremena da mu "sjedne" pa da onda krenemo u napad. Čitala sam negdje statistiku uspješnosti potpomognutih oplodnji u zg-u i dosta lose izgleda...

Sandy, tako sam sretna kad cujem vase dobre priče. Ne samo zbog sebe, nego zbog svih nas kojima dajete nadu.. je li vas urolog prvi put uputio na pretrage u VV?

Danas smo krenuli samo s cajem od piskavice, on prestaje pusiti i guramo dalje. 

P.s. adminima i modovima obecavam da vise necu zachatavati temu..  :Smile:

----------


## sandy0606

Nas je na pretrage uputio moj ginekolog jer u 2 god nezasticenih odnosa nije bilo trudnoce. MM poslao na spermiogram mene vadit hormone, papu, briseve. Osnovno. Kad je dosao nalaz spermiograma poslao nas je na VV a onda su nas oni dalje koordinirali. Trazili su ponavljanje spermiograma i obradu androloga. To smo isto gore obavili kod dr perosa. Nakon toga je muz vadio hormone, bris urete, urinokulturu, kariogram, punkcija testis i na kraju teg pregled urologa i biopsija.

----------


## Carrot

> Era, uvijek ima nade. Jedan spermiogram nije mjerilo. Svakako ga ponovite. Mi smo se 2012. suocili s okrutnom dg azzospermije. Probali sve i svasta (sto vitamina sto mjesavina sjemenki i meda...). Nista nije pomoglo. Muz je prosao cijelu obradu (urolog, androlog, kariogram...) sto na Rebru sto na VuK Vrhovcu i razlog za azzo nema. Jednostavno je tako kako je. Nakon biopsije testisa na Merkuru dobili smo spermija dovoljnon za 7 stimulirana ciklusa. I evo nas sada s 6-omjesecnim sunascem koje zaokuplja svu nasu paznju. Zato polako ponovite spermiogram (spermatogeneza traje 3mj i pod utjecajem je vanjskih cimbenika npr prehlade...) napravite cijelu obradu i vidite sto cete. Sretno


Sandy0606 jel vasa azoo bila neopstruktivna? Hvala

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sandy0606

Carrot ne znam. Pise samo azzospermija. Njegovi svi nalazi su ok. Jedino je testosteron malo snizen. Nikad nije imao nikakvih povreda, testisi uredno spusteni. Uzrok azzo nije nadjen

----------


## Apisoj

pozdrav svima, 
čitam već neko vrijeme i evo sada sam se odlučila i ja podijeliti svoje iskustvo s vama. Suprugu je otkrivena azoospermija ove godine u 5 mj. 2 godine smo prirodnim putem pokušavali doći do trudnoće pa kako to nije uspijevalo odlučili smo se za dodatne pretrage, kada je stigao suprugov nalaz spermiograma šok, šok i šok... od tada hodamo po doktorima, obavio je sve nalaze hormona, gentske y kromosom i sve u redu, otišao na punkciju na kojoj smo se nadali pozitivnim rezultatima kada ono ništa :S osjećaji su svakakvi, bol je neopisiva, ali naravno dok ima 0,1 % nade ne odustajemo... čekaju ga još brisevi ejakulata i mokračne cijevi i urinokultura jer je nađeno dosta leukocita u ejakulatu iz testita i nakon toga slijedi biopsija... mi smo u postupku u VV kod dr.Peroša.. 
mene zanima jedna stvar, u lijevom testisu nije nađeno ništa a u desnom dosta Sertolijevih stanica i nešto stanica spermatogeneze točnije spermatogonije i spermatociti ali spermiji nisu nađeni! da li vam je itko od vas imao takvu dijagnozu jer to nigdje nisam pročitala... nadamo se samo da se nekim čudom kada se spermatogeneza bude obnavljala pojave spermiji ili da će biopsijom naći neke žive zalutale i skrivene negdje iako nam je dr.Peroš rekao da je situacija dosta teška i da se ne nadamo previše.

----------


## Malena1988

Apisoj,idi na temu azoo statistika i procitaj moje postove. Mada ima ih i na ovoj temi. I mom muzu su apsolutno svi rez bili ok,pa na dve punkcije nije nadjeno nista,a radjena mu je i biopsija testisa cisto u dijagnosticke svrhe i tu je nadjeno nrsto,retkivspermatozoidi i sertolijeve celije,kopirala sam od reci do reci nalaz biopsije,nadji na gorumu pa uporedi. Taj materijal nije zamrznut,jer nisu imali gde da zrznu,tako da nam je to propalo. Svi dr do jednog su nsm rekli da ne mozemo da imamo decu,davali kontakte klinika za donaciju sperme,jer nam je to bila pored usvajanja jedna od opcija. Ja nikad nisam odustala i rosle godine smo u klinici New life odradili Micro tese,tu su odmah u jednom testisu nasli spermatozoide,drugi nisu ni dirali. Tako da mi sada,hvala Bogu imamo cerkicu od 3 meseca,posle borbe koja je trajala 6 godina. Moj savet je Micro tese,da ne gubite vreme kao sto smo mi. Ako treba jos nesto,tu sam.

----------


## Apisoj

Malena1988 hvala od srca...mi smo i razgovarali o tome da ne bi da se muci bezveze s biopsijom..ako ga vec rezu da odemo odmah na Microtese. Koji vam je dr.to radio u klinici New Life? Mi smo cak razmisljali put Praga. 
Hvala jos jednom.

----------


## Frixie

U HR se nažalost ne radi još uvijek Micro TESE, za postupak bi trebalo otići van.

----------


## Malena1988

Kada sam se ja informisala to sto klinila Pragu radi,nije bila Microtesa iako su oni pricali da jeste. Ja sam trazila da mi objasne postupak i prosto to nije bilo to o cemu su zene na forumu pisale i objasbhavale kako se radi Mt. Ova klinika je u Sarajevu,operaciju radi dr Emre. Mi smo trazili kliniku u kojoj on radi i tako dosli do New lifa. E,sad koliko sam ja upucena,a informisala sam se dosta,od zemalja u nasrm okruzenju Mt se radi samo u Bosni. Pri tom,mislim naa pravu Mt,jer sam videla da svasta oni tom operacijom nazivaju. Klinika u Grckoj,npr na svom sajtu kao uslugu ima navedenu Mt, u mailu koji su mi poslali o tome kako se radi operacija,to he obicna biopsija testisa samo sto muskarce seku na vise mesta i uzorak uzimaju. Pa,umesto da nasi muzevi imaju jedan ili eventualno dva reza,oni imaju po pet ili sest.

----------


## Apisoj

Upravo to, zato sam i pitala..jer ono sto sam dobila kao odgovor je obicna Tese a oni to nazivaju mycro Tese.. poslala sam danas u sve poznate klinike mail pa budem vidjela sto ce odgovoriti koja. Naglasila sam da nam je bitno da se radi prava mycro tese a ne biopsija. 
Da li mozes napisati koliko vas je sve to skupa kostalo kod dr. Emre tj u New Life-u
Hvalaaaa 
Dajes mi motivaciju i nadu kada vidim da je sve moguce ❤❤

----------


## little ivy

> pozdrav svima, 
> mene zanima jedna stvar, u lijevom testisu nije nađeno ništa a u desnom dosta Sertolijevih stanica i nešto stanica spermatogeneze točnije spermatogonije i spermatociti ali spermiji nisu nađeni!


naš nalaz baš punkcije je bio takav koliko se sjecam. taj put su nam u ejakujatu pronasli 10ak spermija nakon centrifuge. i bacili!!! to mi je bio šok. naša posla,nekome s azo dijagnozom bacat uzorke.
mi smo posli tese u pragu i microtese u sarajevu (tada druga klinika). nazalost bezuspjesno ali mm je imao loš nalaz genetike koji je vama  uredan pa vam zelim puno srece i nadam se uspjehu. dobri nalazi kariograma i mikrodelecija puno znace. i svakome bi s azo dg odma to preporucila a onda dalje.
microtese....sarajevo
pozz

----------


## Malena1988

Pa,ovako Micro tese je 1250 €,uradice vam prvo spermogram,jer ih centrifugiranjem mozda nadju to je 50€ . Nadji ih na fb,imaju neku akciju. A vto je cini mi se 2000€ + bocke za tebe. Mozes i na fb da im pises,odgovaraju. E ,sad dr Emre nije stalno tamo,on dolazi na 3 meseca. Ako se odlucite za njih svakako cete  morati prvo na konsultacije koje su besplatne. Pitaj sta god.

----------


## Malena1988

Little ivy je mislim isto bila kod dr Emrea,samo sto je on tada radio na drugoj klinici,pa je preso u New life.

----------


## little ivy

tako je Malena. bila je ono neka afera s klinikama iza nasih posjeta ali vise se ne sjecam. 
samo on i radi to kako treba

----------


## Tina 12

Pozdrav za sve dali mozes little Ivy da mi se javis u inbox meni nesto ne ide a imam neka pitanju za tebe.pozdrav

----------


## little ivy

> Pozdrav za sve dali mozes little Ivy da mi se javis u inbox meni nesto ne ide a imam neka pitanju za tebe.pozdrav


evo sam probala poslat poruku ali mi ne da. kaže: "Tina 12 has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her."
ajde probaj vidit u postavkama sto je. ako hoces mozes mi pisat i na e-mail

----------


## Rominka

Mislim da bi morala, Tina, jos malo postati da dobije opcije privatnih poruka. Zato, Tina pisi jos malo, pitaj sto te zanima. Odgovori ce pomoci i tebi i drugima.

----------


## little ivy

baš....piši....pitaj....uvijek netko zna odgovor

----------


## sandy0606

Apisoj mm je imao takav nalaz. Dr peroš mu je radio punkciju i koma ništa ništa. Onda su nas poslali na biopsiju na merkur kod dr jureneca i dobili sno uzorka za 7 slamčica. Kažu da je to za 7 postupaka. Iskoristili jednu i eto rezultat ima 7mj i upravo spava u kolicima.

----------


## Tina 12

Mene zanima little Ivy kako je doslo do tvoje trudnoce jer sam procitala da ste iza sebe nazalost imali neuspesnu biopsiju i micro tese??Uglavnom citala sam sve moguce komentare ali nigdje nema kako sta punkciju ste imali ali nije iskoristena.pozdrav za sve na forumu

----------


## ERA

Cure, je li ikoji od vaših muževa imao mikroplazmu i da je ona radila tako loše spermiograme, jesu li vam se nakon njenog izlječenja barem malo popravili?

----------


## lopuzica

Pozdrav drage moje!
Ja sam prosle godine bila aktivna, pa sam napravila pauzu, jer smo razmisljali kako i sta dalje. Sad sam prelistala prepisku i vidim da se dosta vas izborilo protiv azoospermije i da sada ljuljate svoje bebe :Smile:  Od srca vam svima cestitam, da vas ne imenujem pojedinacno. 
Nas slucaj je takav da suprug ima neopstruktivnu azoospermiju. Nakon operacije Micro Tese nije pronadjen nijedan spermatozoid. Napravili smo pauzu i odlucili da idemo na vantjelesnu oplodnju doniranim spermatozoidima. S obzirom da su svi moji nalazi dobri, planirala sam da idem na postupak IUI. Mnogi su skepticni kad to pomenem, jer je veoma nizak stepen uspjesnosti, ali ja nekako vjerujem da mogu uspjeti i sa ovom metodom. Ako neko ima iskustva sa ovom metodom, molim vas da mi kazete kakvi su vasi utisci. Zasto_bas_mi, ako mozes javi se, jer koliko sam shvatila ti si isla na postupak IUI i iz prvog pokusaja ste uspjeli. Hvala punooo!

----------


## lopuzica

Apisoj, ako su nalazi tvog muza u redu, imate velike sanse da uz pomoc Micro Tese dodjete do spermica. Moj muz je imao sve nalaze u redu osim FSH (po mom misljenju glavnog), koji je bio duplo povisen u odnosu na gornju granicu, a isti pokazuje da se kod njega ne odvija spermatogeneza. Tako da ti je moj savjet da ustedis vrijeme i novac, idite odmah na Micro Tese. U Sarajevu radi dr Emre Barcikoglu, odlican je strucnjak i veoma prijatan kao osoba. Za osoblje klinike New Life takodje sve pohvale. 
Era, ne znam za slucaj sa pozitivnom mikoplazmom, ali znam slucaj gdje je hlamidija (takodje bris koji se radi pored mikoplazme i ureaplazme) dovela jednog poznanika do azoospermije, a nakon sto je izlijecio istu, dosao do 8 miliona spermatozoida. Da li se se slicno desiti i kod vas ne znam, ali svakako gledajte prvo da to izlijecite.

----------


## ERA

Lopuzice, hvala ti na info, nisam jos nigdje naisla na ista tako. Cudno mi je da mu ni urolog ni njegova doktorica nisu napomenuli da se i ja trebam liječiti od mikroplazme i samo su njemu dali neki antibiotik. Moraz cu sutra do moje dr se raspitati da i meni lijekove. 
Jedino mi je cudno sto on nije radio klasican bris uretre nego je dao urin u dvije posudice, u prvu je dao nekoliko kapi prve jutarnje mokrace, a u drugu normalnu kolicinu srednjeg mlaza. Navodno se vise ne radi pravi bris nego samo nekoliko kapi daje isri rezultat.... jesu li i vasi muzevi tako radili, mi smo u bolnici u Zadru.

----------


## Tina 12

Lopuzica citala sam sve tvoje komentare na forumu.Zelela bi i ja da nam se javi devojka zasto bas mi da nam napise svoje iskustvo s donatorskom vantelesnom a i ti da napises kako ste dosli do te odluke kako je muz reagovao jer ce nekad nekom pomoci.Nazalost azospermija je takva da je nekom vec punkcija uspesna nekom biopsija ili mikro tese a nekom nista od toga pa ostane usvajanje ili donatorska.Zato bi zamolila koje su prosle to rodile dete da se jave jer bi bilo lakse ljudima koji se bore istim problemom.pozdrava za sve devojke i srecno

----------


## little ivy

Tina 12 kako se tko odlučio na donaciju ili kako je prosao kasnije porod i roditeljstvo je individualno. 
ako se ikada ti i tvoj muz odlucite na takav korak to ce biti isljucivo vasa odluka koju cete vi donjeti i tu vam nitko ne moze pomoci,nisija prica i iskustvo. svatko reagira drugacije i svacija prica je drugacija.
voljela bi cuti i tvoju pricu i u kojim ste uopce problema jer od 6 postova koje si do sada napisala samo trazis intimne informacije od drugih. nemoj se ljutit i možda zvučim grezo ali u pola godine koliko si na forumu malo pišeš kada bi znali tvoju situaciju mozda bi ti se javio netko s istim problemom i pomogao....a mozda bi i mogla primat privatne poruke  :Smile: 
opusti se....svi smo u istom điru.

----------


## Tina 12

Little Ivy razumem to sto kazes u potpunosti...Moja prica azospermija mikro tese nula sta dalje da ti kazem ne pomeramo se s te tacke sok bez izlaza i primetila sam ko se odluci na donaciju nema informacije dalje.lep pozdrav za sve

----------


## little ivy

koje informacije za dalje ti trebaju?
znaci vas dvoje kada se odlucite cvrsto da zelite donaciju i prihvatite je kao nesto normalno imate se javiti klinici za koju se odlucite. najčešće su to klinike u češkoj jer su najdostupnije za nas. u dogovoru s njima sve ide dalje,prema vašim osobinama se biraju osobine donora. i kada dođete na kliniku oboje cete potpisati da pristajete na sve to. 
ako se predomisljas ti ili tvoj muz sto bi bilo kad bi bilo ilil razmisljas kako ce reagirati on ili obitelj....onda mozda jos niste spremni za taj korak. polako razmislite o svemu. mislim da se parovi koji se odluce za donaciju odluce i nikome od bliznjih/obitelji ne govoriti o njoj.
naravno da je šok sve ovo ali eto netko uspije živit i preživit s time a netko ne.
ako niste za donaciju posvajanje je jako lijepo.

----------


## Tina 12

Hvala ti na informacijama.Zanima me jos dali  ima neko da zna neki primer kakav je odnos dali se odlucite da kazete nekom ili ne??Kako posle to izgleda??pozdrav

----------


## little ivy

mi osobno nikome nismo nista rekli. odnos je dobar. tata voli curu a ona njega obozava. slici na oboje. svi joj se vesele.
i jos neke parove koje znam u istoj situaciji nisz govorili nista nikome. mislim da je tako i najbolje.
pozz

----------


## little ivy

i usput dosta informacija sto dalje ima i ovdje i na podforumu po klinikama o češkoj. pronjuškaj

----------


## Tina 12

Hvala puno little Ivy srce mi je puno kad to cujem probaj jos koji put javiti mi se u inbox.pozdrav

----------


## little ivy

još koji post i otvorit će ti se inbox  :Wink:

----------


## lopuzica

Era, iskreno ja nisam cula da se bris uretre radi iz mokrace, ali mozda moze i tako. Mislim da nije ni bitno na koji nacin je radio nalaz, bitno je da to izlijeci. Sad bas citam i nalazim da nije dokazano da mikoplazma moze biti uzrok stereiliteta kod muskaraca, ali kako god, treba je izlijeciti. Ti prvo treba da uradis bris da bi utvrdili da li i ti imas mikoplazmu, jer ne moze ti dr napamet dati terapiju. Moj muz je imao ureaplazmu, odmah zatim sam i ja otisla da uradim briseve racunajuci da je i ja imam jer se prenosi polnim putem, medjutim, moj nalaz je bio negativan. Tako da ne mora da znaci da ako je on ima, da imas i ti.

----------


## lopuzica

Tina 12, slazem se sa little ivy, to je isuvise intimno pitanje i zaista je individualno, ali te razumijem i zbog cega pitas. Koliko sam shvatila ti na neki nacin trazis podrsku time sto ces cuti jos neko iskustvo i sto  ces shvatiti da niste vi jedini par koji ce se mozda odluciti za donaciju ili usvajanje. Kod nas je do te odluke doslo nekako spontano, kao normalan slijed dogadjaja. Prvo, poslije Micro tese, kao posljednje nade, naisli smo na veliki razocarenje, jer smo se nadali da ce se pronaci bar jedan jedini spermatozoid koji ce biti dovoljan za oplodnju. Svi doktori su nam nakon toga rekli da je jedina opcija donacija ili usvajanje. Nakon toga i dalje smo se nadali nekom cudu, pokusavali smo sa jos nekim prirodnim lijekovima, pa na kraju smo dosli do neke doktorice embiologa koja je prepisala mom muzu terapiju i rekla da ne daje puno nade, ali da cemo nakon te terapije bar znati da smo dali sve od sebe. Tako da smo mi prije te terapije rekli hajde da probamo, a ako ne bude nista, idemo na donaciju. Nakon terapije nista se nije promjenilo, sto je znacilo dosao je red na donaciju. Hocu da ti kazem da kod nas nije bilo neke velike price i pregovora oko toga, znamo da smo dali sve od sebe da i mm bude bioloski roditelj, nismo uspjeli u tome, a oboje zelimo da postanemo roditelji, sto znaci da nije bilo drugog izbora. Nismo svi isti, nekome je to tragedija, neko lakse prihvati, sve je to jedna velika psihologija, kao sto  litte ivy kaze to treba da bude iskljucivo odluka tebe i tvog muza bez uticaja bilo koga sa strane. Dzaba ako poslusas savjet bilo koga drugog a da se pritom nisi sa muzem dogovorila, poslije mozes samo sebi jos vece probleme stvoriti. Ja sam ti ispricala ukratko svoju pricu jer si trazila, ali opet kazem sve je to individualno.

----------


## Rominka

Tina, o tome se puno pisalo i imas zaista puno nasih promisljanja o donacijama. Takodjer i na Potpomognutoj u Ceskoj imas takvih razgovora. Ja smatram da ti nitko ne moze pomoci dok vas dvoje ne sjednete i ne razgovarate. Dugi su to i teski razgovori, mozda ce vam trebati malo vremena sve to probaviti i prihvatiti a mozda ce se razvuci na mjesece. Mozda cete prihvatiti ici na donaciju a mozda necete. No, kako god to bilo to mora biti vasa iskljucivo vasa odluka jer vi cete odgajati dijete, vase dijete. Pitajte se hocete li reci djetetu kad poraste? To je vrlo vazno. Po meni istina ima nacina da izadje na vidjelo. Nasu situacija obitelj zna. Nikad nam nije palo na pamet skrivati, znaju i neki prijatelji. Razumijem zasto vecina ne zeli da se zna, zbog sredine u kojoj zivimo. 

Mislim da ima jedan australski web koji se bavi donacijama, saznanjima djece u razlicitoj dobi ili tek po smrti roditelja. Zaista je vrijedno cuti, jer otvara puno pitanja. Kad cujes pricu mladica od 25 godina nakon sto je slucajno otkrio jer je njegovo dijete oboljelo, najezis se od boli koju on prolazi. Odjednom gubi tlo pod nogama jer mu se lagalo cijelo vrijeme. A druga prica u kojoj su braca i sestre od razlicitih muskih donora znaju sve od pocetka, roditelji su im govorili o tome kako su rasli nikad nisu postavili pitanje identiteta. 

Treba biti pametan. Jako pametan. Nije to odluka koje se tice samo vas dvoje. I sa rodjenjem zavrsava. Ta prica traje koliko god zivite vi i vasa djeca. Nadzivit ce vas.

----------


## postoji nada

Potpisujem curke u potpunosti, i jedini najvazniji savjet, nemojte zurit sa odlukom, dobro promislite o svemu.Ja mislim da smo mi jedini slucaj koji je dosao do vadenja stanica i odustao,zapravo ne bas jedini ima ih jos,ali manjina. Znam da je tesko ,godine prolaze, ali uletjeti u nesto samo iz razloga da sto prije dodemo do cilja nije rjesenje.Mi smo ti ovdje vecina azoo-vaca, jako dugo sa ovom dijagnozom,mi cak preko 10.godina da ne ulazim baš u detalje, i vidis kad smo se odlucili krenuti nekim od puteva.Naravno da necete cekati tolike godine, ali smatram da trebate odredeno vrijeme za razmisljanje i da ste 100% sigurni sa svojom odlukom.Nitko ti nemoze i nesmije nametati svoje misljenje, samo vi to morate odluciti.Ono sto sam sad shvatila kroz postupak posvajanja,koji jos traje, je kad smo krenuli za donaciju je bila nama osobno nocna mora reci ili ne i sto ako se sazna ili se mora reci zbog zdravst.stanja,ili kako zivjeti stim ako nekazemo istinu, a sada znam da smo isli do kraja s donacijom, definitivno bi rekli,nebi smo mogli sutjeti, jel kak se ono kaze da se tajne sve saznaju.U ovoj odluci sa posvajanjem nam je olaksano u startu sto dijete zna,i mora znati, a slucajevi kada su djeca saznala od drugih ili u kasnijoj dobi nisu bas dobra, bili su totalno razocarani sto im se to skrivalo,tako da bila donacija ili posvajanje mi osobno bi rekli ali to je samo nas primjer, a sto se tice prihvacanja tate djeteta putem donacije ,mislim da nema razlike to je njegovo isto kao i tvoje.Neslusaj nikoga i netrazi bas direktne savjete ,jel ti ih nitko nemoze dat, vec dobro i dugo razgovarajte sto je za vas najbolje.I bilo bi zgodno mozda zamoliti administratora da otvori temu donacija-posvajanje pa tko zeli da se prikljuci. pozz suborci

----------


## tinkerbell83

pozdrav drage devojke....ja sam neko ko evo vec duze nista nije napisala, a inace nisam nesto puno ni na forumu pisala jer smo mi to sve brzo odradili i odlucili....
Bili smo na donaciji i iz drugog puta, zaledjenog embriona dobili najlepsu devojcicu na svetu. Ja nemam reci i jednostavno ne mogu da objasnim koliko se nesto lepo desava u zivotu i ne da smo doneli ispravnu odluku nego evo muz me nagovara i na drugo  :Smile:  Ukratko radjena je Micro tese u Sarajevu kod dr Emre, nista nije nadjeno i testisi su u losem stanju, kako smo znali da bez dece ne zelimo da zivimo i ja ni u jednom trenutku nisam ocajavala, vec krenula da se suocavam sa problemom i nalazim alternativu i muzu nisam dozvolila suzu da pusti zbog toga, muz je rekao bolje onda da bude jedan bioloski roditelj nego da usvajamo i krenuli u Prag. Rekli smo samo roditeljima kojima uopste nije bilo bitno kako cemo doci do bebe samo da im je damo  :Smile:  Devojcica se rodila u aprilu i ja vam ne mogu opisatu tu srecu prvo moju i muzevu pa tek onda svih ostlih. Recicu vam da je sa skoro osam meseci veoma razmazena i to nije mamino delo vec tatino  :Smile:  I ako vam kaze da do sada niko nije rekao da lici na mene vec na mog muza a on sav ponosan kao paun  :Smile: Njih dvoje se vole najvise na svetu a ja dodjem kao neko levo smetalo koje autoriteta nema ni malo. Kada se desi trudnoca zaboravlja se na sve, a kada se beba rodi o ovoj temi se vise uopste ne razgovara :Smile:  
Ja sam sada malo ukratko pokusala da objasnim koliko je sada sve lepo i ako mogu nekako da pomognem tu sam

----------


## Tina 12

Hvala puno svima koji su mi dosta toga objasnili..Inace muz zeli to ali ja neznam dali je to njegova bas iskrena odluka jer na pocetku nije bio za to..E sad sto se mene tice ja zaista nisam spremna na takav korak U GLAVI ZELIM NEMOGUCE i jos nisam  stavila tacku na azoo.Mislite sta hocete o meni ali takva sam neznam sta da radim lepo je cuti srecne parove ali ta pitanja koje je Rominka napisala me i dalje muce kako reci kome kako reci detetu kakooooo??A vi koji ste rekli obitelji i prijateljima zivite onda u prelepoj sredini gde ljudi ne koriste tudju nesrecu.pozdrav

----------


## Tina 12

Tinkerbell 83 kad pronadjes vreme probaj da mi se javis u inbox za koji se nadam da je otvoren zelela bi te pitati mnogo vise ili neko ko je prosao kroz to ili kroz posvajanje jer jos nemam odluke i napisite mi kliniku u pragu gde ste isle.lep pozdrav

----------


## Rominka

> Hvala puno svima koji su mi dosta toga objasnili..Inace muz zeli to ali ja neznam dali je to njegova bas iskrena odluka jer na pocetku nije bio za to..E sad sto se mene tice ja zaista nisam spremna na takav korak U GLAVI ZELIM NEMOGUCE i jos nisam  stavila tacku na azoo.Mislite sta hocete o meni ali takva sam neznam sta da radim lepo je cuti srecne parove ali ta pitanja koje je Rominka napisala me i dalje muce kako reci kome kako reci detetu kakooooo??A vi koji ste rekli obitelji i prijateljima zivite onda u prelepoj sredini gde ljudi ne koriste tudju nesrecu.pozdrav


sama sebi si dala odgovor. Ti uopce nisi spremna na taj korak i ne cini ga. Shvati da te to ne cini ni boljom, ali ni losijom osobom. Nitko ne kaze, ni ocekuje da ti moras poci tim putem. Daj si vremena. I razgovaraj s muzem. To je jedino rjesenje. On je jedini koji ti moze dati odgovore, uvid u osjecaje, u dileme, u pitanja. Moras si moci dati odgovore na pitanja koja te muce. Skupa s muzem, moras oko odgoja biti suglasna. Moras si vizualizirati dijete i razgovore s njim, ukoliko odlucite reci. 
Ne znam koliko imate godina, ali daj si vremena.

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> Pozdrav drage moje!
> Ja sam prosle godine bila aktivna, pa sam napravila pauzu, jer smo razmisljali kako i sta dalje. Sad sam prelistala prepisku i vidim da se dosta vas izborilo protiv azoospermije i da sada ljuljate svoje bebe Od srca vam svima cestitam, da vas ne imenujem pojedinacno. 
> Nas slucaj je takav da suprug ima neopstruktivnu azoospermiju. Nakon operacije Micro Tese nije pronadjen nijedan spermatozoid. Napravili smo pauzu i odlucili da idemo na vantjelesnu oplodnju doniranim spermatozoidima. S obzirom da su svi moji nalazi dobri, planirala sam da idem na postupak IUI. Mnogi su skepticni kad to pomenem, jer je veoma nizak stepen uspjesnosti, ali ja nekako vjerujem da mogu uspjeti i sa ovom metodom. Ako neko ima iskustva sa ovom metodom, molim vas da mi kazete kakvi su vasi utisci. Zasto_bas_mi, ako mozes javi se, jer koliko sam shvatila ti si isla na postupak IUI i iz prvog pokusaja ste uspjeli. Hvala punooo!


Cao Lopuzice...
Da... ja sam ostala trudna iz PRVOG IUI pokusaja. Nisam cak uzimala nikakve tablete/inekcije. Bukvalno sam ostala trudna iz prirodnog ciklusa.
Nisam mogla verovati.
Pisi mi privatno ako imas ikakvih dodatnih pitanja.

Mi kao i tinkerbell83 nasu curu OBOZAVAMO!
Jos jednom da ponovim da je moj muz isao na 3 operacije (dve su bile MICRO TESE)
Navodno USPESNE, ali sta znaci to uspesne kad nakon 4 IVFa ja nisam ostala trudna.
Sve je to trajalo skoro pa 10 mukotrphin godina i ja nikome ne zelim taj stres kroz koji smo mi prosli.
U svemu tome sam ja bila tvrdoglavo magare koje nije moglo da se pomiri sa tom prokletom dijagnozom, pa sam ga jadnika gurala u propast.
Pisite kome god treba podrska.
Ljubim vas!

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Tina, samo da ti kazem da mi nismo nikome govorili.
Koliko je to dobro, u neku ruku i nije.
Neki od parova ovde su rekli samo roditeljima i dobili punu podrsku od njih, sto je SUPER.
Mi se ponekad osecamo kao da "varamo" nase, ali samo PONEKAD jer oni bebu obozavaju. To je bila nasa odluka, da stitimo nasu privatnost.
U 99% slucajeva ne razmisljamo o tome jer sto je duze imamo, to je vise volimo.
To mogu da ti kazem.
Mi smo poceli da razmisljamo o donatorskoj tek kada je klinika nakon 4og IVF-a iskoristila sve uzorke i ono sto je ostalo tkiva "bacili".
Ja sam odplakala 2 puna dana jer sam se tek tada osecala da smo udarili od zid, ali da se to nije desilo ko zna koliko dugo bih imala laznu nadu.
Ko zna koliko godina bi proslo i koliko bi mi zivaca i novca potrosili bez ikakvog uspeha.
Sve se desi sa razlogom.

----------


## ERA

MM je dobio nalaz hormona i krvi neki dan... FSH je duplo veći od gornje granice, LH je malo povećan a testosteron je u granicama normale.... sad idemo andrologu, vidjeti što će on reći no bojim se da s ovakvim nalazima nema nikakve nade na naše, biološko, zajedničko dijete...

----------


## Frixie

*ERA* ovaj put je težak i treba imati snage i biti uporan. Na početku ste. 
Naš prvi spermiogram je glasio: ništa nije nađeno u nativnom uzorku, a nakon centrifuge 1 mrtav spermij.

Da li ste razmišljali o biospiji testisa? Imate li napravljen kariogram i mikodelecije y kromosoma?

----------


## ERA

> *ERA* ovaj put je težak i treba imati snage i biti uporan. Na početku ste. 
> Naš prvi spermiogram je glasio: ništa nije nađeno u nativnom uzorku, a nakon centrifuge 1 mrtav spermij.
> 
> Da li ste razmišljali o biospiji testisa? Imate li napravljen kariogram i mikodelecije y kromosoma?


Razgovarali smo o biopsiji ali se on toga  uzasava

----------


## ERA

Razgovarali smo o biopsiji ali se on toga  uzasava... vadenje krvi izaziva neobjasnjiv strah tako da biopsija, barem za sada, nije vjerojatna...

Nismo radili te pretrage, za sada cekamo termin kod androloga pa ce nas valjda on poslati na to...

Jeste li vi imali poboljsanja nakon tog spermiograma s mrtvim spermijem? Kakvi su bili hormoni tvom M?

----------


## Frixie

MM ima povišen FSH, sto je i normalno kod takvih loših spermiograma. Testosteron je bio ok.
Mi smo napravili kompletnu mušku obradu i razlog takvog spermiograma su mikrodelecije y kromosoma (sva sreća C regije). Inače nikad nismo imali vise od 10komada spermija nakon centrifuge. 

Krajem 11mj smo bili kod urologa za dogovor za biopsiju, pa je muž dobio 6mjesecnu terapiju klomifenima da mu još vise podignu FSH i testosteron (da prisili tijelo na proizvodnju spermija). 
Inače i mm se užasavao na početku puta biopsije, al ona se radi pod općom anestezijom pa je nekako “pristao” s vremenom da bi isao ako treba. 

Vjerujem da će vam androlog dati još par savjeta sto provjeriti. Samo budite uporni i ne dajte se! Teško je, znam... al porazgovarajte o svim opcijama otvoreno i budite jedan drugom vjetar u leđa.

----------


## ERA

Jedva čekam da napravimo i te pretrage pa da imamo više info. 
Vama držim fige da terapija uspije i da bude spermića u izobilju za 6 mjeseci. Vjerojatno im treba vremena da se naviknu na ideju biopsije... drago mi je da je tvoj M s vremenom malo izmijenio stav! 
Svaka informacija i iskustvo drugih nam je zlata vrijedno. Nadam se da ćemo i mi imati nešto konkretnije i pametnije za reći kad prođemo pretrage do kraja.

Ma, nekada smo skroz cool, a nekada jedva držimo glavu iznad vode... Jedino što lakše podnosim su moje menstruacije, dok nismo imali nikakvu dijagnozu svaka menstruacija je bila smak svijeta...

----------


## Frixie

Mi smo terapiju stavili sa strane  :Wink:  
Našli smo dva malca koji su dobro napravili posao.

----------


## ERA

ajme! koje divne vijesti!!! sad sam vidjela i post od neki dan! čestitam od srca, takooo sam sretna zbog vas!!!! :Very Happy: 

znači i za nas azoo ima nade!!!nema odustajanja bez borbe... a vama želim finu, školsku trudnoću  :Smile:

----------


## Frixie

Hvala  :Smile: 

Nade uvijek ima, mi smo razmišljali nakon nekog vremena i o donaciji, koju smo recimo u samom početku odbili. Budite uporni, obavite maksimalne pretrage i budite si ogromna podrška. I onda je sve lakše.

Držim palčeve da je riječ o opstruktivnoj azoo i da će sve biti ok. Sretno! I ako niste, moj savjet je da potegnete do Zg-a i u jednoj od privatnih poliklinika za MPO napravite spermiogram. Aparati su bolji i brojanje je "ručno".

----------


## Carrot

> Cao Lopuzice...
> Da... ja sam ostala trudna iz PRVOG IUI pokusaja. Nisam cak uzimala nikakve tablete/inekcije. Bukvalno sam ostala trudna iz prirodnog ciklusa.
> Nisam mogla verovati.
> Pisi mi privatno ako imas ikakvih dodatnih pitanja.
> 
> Mi kao i tinkerbell83 nasu curu OBOZAVAMO!
> Jos jednom da ponovim da je moj muz isao na 3 operacije (dve su bile MICRO TESE)
> Navodno USPESNE, ali sta znaci to uspesne kad nakon 4 IVFa ja nisam ostala trudna.
> Sve je to trajalo skoro pa 10 mukotrphin godina i ja nikome ne zelim taj stres kroz koji smo mi prosli.
> ...


Jeste li isli na donaciju iliii?

__________________________
MM 35 Azoo, ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Rominka

*Tina 12* ​kakva je situacija kod vas sada?

----------


## Carrot

> pozdrav drage devojke....ja sam neko ko evo vec duze nista nije napisala, a inace nisam nesto puno ni na forumu pisala jer smo mi to sve brzo odradili i odlucili....
> Bili smo na donaciji i iz drugog puta, zaledjenog embriona dobili najlepsu devojcicu na svetu. Ja nemam reci i jednostavno ne mogu da objasnim koliko se nesto lepo desava u zivotu i ne da smo doneli ispravnu odluku nego evo muz me nagovara i na drugo  Ukratko radjena je Micro tese u Sarajevu kod dr Emre, nista nije nadjeno i testisi su u losem stanju, kako smo znali da bez dece ne zelimo da zivimo i ja ni u jednom trenutku nisam ocajavala, vec krenula da se suocavam sa problemom i nalazim alternativu i muzu nisam dozvolila suzu da pusti zbog toga, muz je rekao bolje onda da bude jedan bioloski roditelj nego da usvajamo i krenuli u Prag. Rekli smo samo roditeljima kojima uopste nije bilo bitno kako cemo doci do bebe samo da im je damo  Devojcica se rodila u aprilu i ja vam ne mogu opisatu tu srecu prvo moju i muzevu pa tek onda svih ostlih. Recicu vam da je sa skoro osam meseci veoma razmazena i to nije mamino delo vec tatino  I ako vam kaze da do sada niko nije rekao da lici na mene vec na mog muza a on sav ponosan kao paun Njih dvoje se vole najvise na svetu a ja dodjem kao neko levo smetalo koje autoriteta nema ni malo. Kada se desi trudnoca zaboravlja se na sve, a kada se beba rodi o ovoj temi se vise uopste ne razgovara 
> Ja sam sada malo ukratko pokusala da objasnim koliko je sada sve lepo i ako mogu nekako da pomognem tu sam


Joj lijepo...sve dileme nestaju...ja sam korak do Praga...u postupku...

__________________________
MM 35 Azoo, ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Carrot

> pozdrav svima, 
> čitam već neko vrijeme i evo sada sam se odlučila i ja podijeliti svoje iskustvo s vama. Suprugu je otkrivena azoospermija ove godine u 5 mj. 2 godine smo prirodnim putem pokušavali doći do trudnoće pa kako to nije uspijevalo odlučili smo se za dodatne pretrage, kada je stigao suprugov nalaz spermiograma šok, šok i šok... od tada hodamo po doktorima, obavio je sve nalaze hormona, gentske y kromosom i sve u redu, otišao na punkciju na kojoj smo se nadali pozitivnim rezultatima kada ono ništa :S osjećaji su svakakvi, bol je neopisiva, ali naravno dok ima 0,1 % nade ne odustajemo... čekaju ga još brisevi ejakulata i mokračne cijevi i urinokultura jer je nađeno dosta leukocita u ejakulatu iz testita i nakon toga slijedi biopsija... mi smo u postupku u VV kod dr.Peroša.. 
> mene zanima jedna stvar, u lijevom testisu nije nađeno ništa a u desnom dosta Sertolijevih stanica i nešto stanica spermatogeneze točnije spermatogonije i spermatociti ali spermiji nisu nađeni! da li vam je itko od vas imao takvu dijagnozu jer to nigdje nisam pročitala... nadamo se samo da se nekim čudom kada se spermatogeneza bude obnavljala pojave spermiji ili da će biopsijom naći neke žive zalutale i skrivene negdje iako nam je dr.Peroš rekao da je situacija dosta teška i da se ne nadamo previše.


Kod nas ista stvar...odlucili se za donaciju [emoji53] nakon mog dugog dugog oklijevanja....

__________________________
MM 35 Azoo, ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Gita 10

> Apisoj, ako su nalazi tvog muza u redu, imate velike sanse da uz pomoc Micro Tese dodjete do spermica. Moj muz je imao sve nalaze u redu osim FSH (po mom misljenju glavnog), koji je bio duplo povisen u odnosu na gornju granicu, a isti pokazuje da se kod njega ne odvija spermatogeneza. Tako da ti je moj savjet da ustedis vrijeme i novac, idite odmah na Micro Tese. U Sarajevu radi dr Emre Barcikoglu, odlican je strucnjak i veoma prijatan kao osoba. Za osoblje klinike New Life takodje sve pohvale. 
> Era, ne znam za slucaj sa pozitivnom mikoplazmom, ali znam slucaj gdje je hlamidija (takodje bris koji se radi pored mikoplazme i ureaplazme) dovela jednog poznanika do azoospermije, a nakon sto je izlijecio istu, dosao do 8 miliona spermatozoida. Da li se se slicno desiti i kod vas ne znam, ali svakako gledajte prvo da to izlijecite.


Draga Lopužice,

MM je također dijagnosticirana Neop.Azoo. Micro Tese- St 2016 = 0. MM nitko nije uputio na Briseve za hlamidiju, mikroplazmu i ureaplazmu. Ovo mi je tako čudno, iskreno, da je netko s dijagnozom azoo došao do 8 milijuna spermatozoida. Prema, iskreno, to je odličan podatak i jako se radujem zbog toga. Molim te jel možeš malo podrobnije dati informacije o tom slučaju?
Nas nitko nije ni uputio na ove briseve. Ono što ja primjećujem je da MM mokraća ima dosta intenzivan miris, ali nalaz urina je u redu. Čudno zvuči kada to ovdje pišem, i malo mi je neugodno. Ali, uvijek se sjetim onih riječi dokt. nakon MicroTese i negativnog rezultata. Za naš slučaj je sa 99% sigurnošću rečeno da je azzo nastupila polagana u nekom periodu njegova života i da sigurno nije uvijek bila prisutna. Prije koliko vremena se to dogodilo, ne može reći. Kada smo pitali može li neka bakterija biti uzrok, rekla je naravno. Ali oni se opet ograde od svega, jer stvarni uzrok ne znaju. I tu staje naša priča. Predlaže se terapija ali ništa se ne obećava. I na kraju što ostane-Prag.

----------


## tracaknade

Nakon posljednjeg neuspjeha (Micro TESE u Beču) odlučila sam da neko vrijeme zaboravim na sve..
Ovih dana, na nagovor MM, ponovo se bude neke nade o roditeljstvu. S tim u vezi, prijavila sam MM na liječenje NOA azoospermije matičnim ćelijama. 
Radi se o jednoj klinici na Kipru i jednoj u USA.
Čekamo odgovor-e...
Na Kipru je od kraja prošle godine liječenje NOA azo. matičnim ćelijama stavljeno u redovnu proceduru, dok je u USA još uvijek u testnom periodu. 
Ako neko ima neka saznanja o ovim metodama, molim vas da napišete.

----------


## tracaknade

I da ne zaboravim, svim forumašima koji su u međuvremenu postali roditelji čestitam iskreno i od srca!
 :worldcup:

----------


## Gita 10

Tračak nade kod MM je isto NOA. Trenutno smo u pripremama za postupak u PFC. Prošli smo MTese također, bezuspješno na žalost. Nisam čula za liječenje matičnim stanicama. Željm vam pozitivan odg i uspjeh 
u liječenju. Pogledat ću o čemu se radi.

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Carrot.... da mi smo isli na donatorsku nakon 10 godina muke.

----------


## malimis123

Ja takoder nisam dosad cula za lijecenje NOA maticnim celijama... mozes molim te napisati imena klinika kojima si se javila? Jesi li dobila neki odgovor?

Gita10- gdje ste vi radili MTese?

----------


## Natasha1

Pozdrav svima, prvo zelim vam svima srecu koji pokusavate dobiti bebicu ( kao i mi na kraju krajeva )  :Smile:  zelim vam objasniti nasu novonastalu situaciju, te se unaprijed ispricavam da duzem postu.
Mm je dijagnosticirana azoospermija (nalazimo se u njemackoj ) i mogu rec da sam pomalo razocarana, jer nam nista nije poblize objasnjeno, vec nas se samo salje na odredene pretrage. receno nam je da zajedno moramo ic u jednu kliniku koja se nalazi 100km od nas, da razgovaramo sa doktoricom sta i kako, nakon toga na tjedan dana prije termina, nazavli su nas i rekli drugu kliniku, da mm mora napraviti op. dosli kad ono nista, izvadili mu krv napravili ugovor o zamrzavanju moguce dobivene spermice i dali nam termin 14.2.2018 za TESE, ok dosli mi prosli tjedan, napravili to, nazalost, sok, nista nije pronadjeno. uzasno sam razocarana jer nam nitko nista nije objasnio, sta mozemo dalje i gdje da se okrenemo i pokrenemo. Nazvali smo urologa i imamo terminza razgovor s njim 1.3 , i ja cu ici jer zelim svaku sitnicu znati. 
vidim da vecina vas zna i tocnu dijagnozu i ostale nacine kako se nesto moze poboljsati.
ja sam van sebe, jer ne znam nista i ne mogu se poblize informirati sta je dalje najbolje napraviti....  :Sad:

----------


## Gita 10

> Ja takoder nisam dosad cula za lijecenje NOA maticnim celijama... mozes molim te napisati imena klinika kojima si se javila? Jesi li dobila neki odgovor?
> 
> Gita10- gdje ste vi radili MTese?


Cito ST

----------


## Gita 10

> Pozdrav svima, prvo zelim vam svima srecu koji pokusavate dobiti bebicu ( kao i mi na kraju krajeva )  zelim vam objasniti nasu novonastalu situaciju, te se unaprijed ispricavam da duzem postu.
> Mm je dijagnosticirana azoospermija (nalazimo se u njemackoj ) i mogu rec da sam pomalo razocarana, jer nam nista nije poblize objasnjeno, vec nas se samo salje na odredene pretrage. receno nam je da zajedno moramo ic u jednu kliniku koja se nalazi 100km od nas, da razgovaramo sa doktoricom sta i kako, nakon toga na tjedan dana prije termina, nazavli su nas i rekli drugu kliniku, da mm mora napraviti op. dosli kad ono nista, izvadili mu krv napravili ugovor o zamrzavanju moguce dobivene spermice i dali nam termin 14.2.2018 za TESE, ok dosli mi prosli tjedan, napravili to, nazalost, sok, nista nije pronadjeno. uzasno sam razocarana jer nam nitko nista nije objasnio, sta mozemo dalje i gdje da se okrenemo i pokrenemo. Nazvali smo urologa i imamo terminza razgovor s njim 1.3 , i ja cu ici jer zelim svaku sitnicu znati. 
> vidim da vecina vas zna i tocnu dijagnozu i ostale nacine kako se nesto moze poboljsati.
> ja sam van sebe, jer ne znam nista i ne mogu se poblize informirati sta je dalje najbolje napraviti....


Bok Natasha 1, ne ispričavaj se. Ponekad se duži postovi nužni. Ja ću ti ukratko opisati slijed naše sit.i nadam se da ću ti barem malo pomoći. Nakon obavljenih folikulometrija, bezuspješnog nastojanja zatrudnjivanja i ginekoloških pregleda (ginekolog me razvlačio godinu dana, mislim godinu dana ti govore da pokušavaš prije nego ti savjetuju da muž ode napraviti spermiogram- nešto gdje nalaz bude gotov u roku najviše dana i plaća se privatno max 300 kn). Na moju inicijativu MM je napravio spermiogram i naravno šok. 0 i nakon centrifugiranja. Ginekolog nas šalje kod urologa, i da MM izvadi hormone. Dalje je išlo ovako:
1. Urolog (šalje nas kod androloga)
2. Hormoni
3. Androlog i color dopler ultrazvuk testisa (radi androlog). Na osnovu ultrazvuka već je zaključeno da je riječ o NOAZOO
Androlog nas upućuje dalje da MM ponovi spermiogram, napravi nalaze mikrodelecije, cističnu fibrozu, kariotip (ova tri nalaza smo čekali 3 mjeseca), da ponovi nalaz hormona gdje traže neke dodatne hormonske vrijednosti. Nakon što dobijemo sve nalaze da se vratimo na kontrolu.
4. Androlog-dolazimo sa nalazima. Genetika je uredna. Hormoni ne. Predlaže se MTese.
5. Mtese

Od dijagnoze do Mtese prošlo je cca 6 mjeseci.

----------


## Natasha1

ej, Ja koliko znam mm je dao dva puta samo ejakulat na analizu, s tim da su nam tek drugi put rekli da je azoospermija, i davao je krv. Od pretraga, to je to....nista vise... poslali nas na TESE obavili i nisu nista nasli. 
ja koliko sam uspjela procitati kazu svi da je micro TESE uspjesnija, jer se pregledava sa mikroskopom, a samo TESE je " ubod na srecu " . Znaci znam da postoji i mTESE, zasto je nama doktorica rekla nakon toliko malo pretraga i jedne op da je bolje da se ne nadamo, ne znam.... na srecu krenula sam se informirati i vidim da sanse koliko toliko postoje, jer on nije ni priblizno pretrage obavio kao sto bi trebao mozda....

----------


## Natasha1

Dali ste vi obavili mTESE ? ako jeste kakav je rezultat bio ?

----------


## malimis123

Draga Natasha1, 

Nas put je takoder bio slican kao kod Gite. Prvi spermiogram s nulama, nakon toga ponavljanje spermiograma, mikrobioloska analiza ejakulata, hormoni, uzv testisa, kariogram, mikrodelecije. Svi nalazi uredni osim povisenog FSH. Na biopsiji nije nadeno nista, i tu smo stali...

Uzrok ovom stanju nazalost nismo saznali, je li oduvijek takva situacija ili se dogodilo kasnije u zivotu, je li neka genetska greska koja nije vidljiva testovima koje danas poznajemo ili nesto trece... nekako sam stekla dojam da u slucaju azoospermije ni doktori nazalost nemaju puno saznanja...

Zato me i zanima malo vide o terapiji maticnim celijama, bilo bi mi jako drago ako se napokon dogodio neki napredak u tom polju...

----------


## tracaknade

> Tračak nade kod MM je isto NOA. Trenutno smo u pripremama za postupak u PFC. Prošli smo MTese također, bezuspješno na žalost. Nisam čula za liječenje matičnim stanicama. Željm vam pozitivan odg i uspjeh 
> u liječenju. Pogledat ću o čemu se radi.


Hvala Gita!  Želim Vam sreću!

----------


## tracaknade

Draga malimis123, 
Situacija kod MM je slična kao kod TM. Sve je ok izuzev visokog FSH...
Nakon prve biopsije u SA (New Life) zamolila sam dr Emre da mi pojasni otpusno pismo. Ukratko, napisao je da su seminiferne tubule bile adhezivne i da nije našao uzorak, te da bi nam jedino rješenje bilo donor ili da čekamo matične ćelije.. 
Posle šest mjeseci smo ponovili micro TESE na Private clinic Döblin u Beču, pod nagovorom prijatelja koji su imali slično iskustvo. Razlika je u tome što ova klinika ima, između ostalog, mnogo jači mikroskop. Sve pohvale za kliniku i osoblje, ali rezultat je opet bio negativan.
Opet sam zamolila dr Marcus Margreiter koji je radio operaciju da mi objasni što bi mogao biti eventualni uzrok. Rekao mi je isto što i dr Emre. I još mi je rekao da do azoospermije ovog tipa, kada su oštećene tubule, uglavnom dolazi usljed ospica u pubertetu, praćenim temperaturom.

Kad smo se sabrali od šoka, počeli smo da pratimo novitete u liječenju matičnim ćelijama.
Trenutno, po našim saznanjima,  liječenje NOA je moguće kod muškaraca koji još uvijek imaju očuvanih seminifernih tubula sa Sertolijevim ćelijama. Dakle, pod pretpostavkom da u nekim adhezivnim tubulama MM još uvijek postoje Sertolijeve ćelije, moglo bi doći do pokretanja procesa spermatogeneze, nakon tretiranha matičnim ćelijama.
Terapiju rade:
1. North Cyprus IVF Center Clinic - http://www.lowcostivf.net/stem-cell-...oospermia.html i 
2. Prof dr Pavos Zavos - Institut za andrologiju u Americi - www.andrologyinstituteofamerica.org 

Za sada sam dobila odgovor od pro dr Zavosa, koji je rekao da je mm kandidat za terapiju i da terapija košta oko 27500 dolara..

----------


## Natasha1

Nas onda ceka tek sad " borba " sa nalazima, jer ja u nista  od svega ovoga nisam upucena, ili nam nije receno. 
u svakom slucaju slazem se da vecina doktora nije u potpunosti upucena sta i kako dalje sa tom azoospermijom, ma kakva ona bila. i ja zaista ne zelim odustati dok ne budem sve znala, zato i zbog cega je kod mm tako, kakv god rezultat bio na kraju. 
Svima skupa zelim uskoro neke pozitivne rezultate ili barem odgovore koji ce nas pogurati da se trudimo i dalje.  :Heart:

----------


## Bokika

Cao mi smo novi na forum. Dvije godine smo u braku i ginekolog nam preporučio da muž uradi spremogram. Na nalazu sve same nule tada je uslijedio sok. Odemo kod urologa i sve uredno od briseva do ultrazvuka. Uradimo hormone i nalaz inhibin b je 7.6. Zatim odemo kod endokrinologa doktorice svetlane vujovic. Ona nam da da uradimo dopunske analize i sve je uredno i sa genetske strane. Dijagnozu je napisala Infertlilutas prim, azoospermija. Zatim je muž primao pregnyl 5000 tri dana i izvadio četvrti dan slobodni testosteron. Kad smo došli kod nje rekla nam je da je dobro odreagovao na terapiju i da ima inzulinske rezistenciju. Dala je sledeca 4 mjeseca pregnyl da prima dva puta sedmicno, siofor tablete, proxeed prasak i ezorex prasak. Od hrane samo dijetalno. Izbacila slatkiše,med, slatko voće, svinjetinu i pohovano meso. Zanima
Me da li je iko imao iskustva da se ovako može doći prirodno do trudnoće ( postoji li šansa da u ova 4 mjeseca ostanem trudna)? Ne znam ni da li smo na pravom putu. Očajni smo.

----------


## Ribica88

Bok cure, naša situacija je sljedeća; 2 spermia, androlog kaže da "ipak ima nečega". Nađena visoka razina leukocita, čekamo nalaze urinokulture, mikrobiološke analize ejakulata i briseva m. cijevi. Čekamo termin za UZV. Hormoni oboje ok. Krenuli sa fertilup-om, za par mj. ponoviti spermio  :fige:  
Pitanjce; Jeste li se javljale za konzultacije ginekologu za postupak prije nego što su vaše bolje polovice obavile sve pretrage? Mi smo na VV.

Sretno svima!  :grouphug:

----------


## sandy0606

Ribica88 mi smo sretni roditelji s vv s azoo dijagnozom. Paralelno smo obavljali pretrage. Mž svoje kod dr peroša i na merkuru kod dr jureneca a ja na vv kod dr pavan jukić. Na tvom mjestu bi se javila na konzultacije

----------


## Gita 10

Natasha 1 jesmo. Na žalost negativan

----------


## Gita 10

> Cao mi smo novi na forum. Dvije godine smo u braku i ginekolog nam preporučio da muž uradi spremogram. Na nalazu sve same nule tada je uslijedio sok. Odemo kod urologa i sve uredno od briseva do ultrazvuka. Uradimo hormone i nalaz inhibin b je 7.6. Zatim odemo kod endokrinologa doktorice svetlane vujovic. Ona nam da da uradimo dopunske analize i sve je uredno i sa genetske strane. Dijagnozu je napisala Infertlilutas prim, azoospermija. Zatim je muž primao pregnyl 5000 tri dana i izvadio četvrti dan slobodni testosteron. Kad smo došli kod nje rekla nam je da je dobro odreagovao na terapiju i da ima inzulinske rezistenciju. Dala je sledeca 4 mjeseca pregnyl da prima dva puta sedmicno, siofor tablete, proxeed prasak i ezorex prasak. Od hrane samo dijetalno. Izbacila slatkiše,med, slatko voće, svinjetinu i pohovano meso. Zanima
> Me da li je iko imao iskustva da se ovako može doći prirodno do trudnoće ( postoji li šansa da u ova 4 mjeseca ostanem trudna)? Ne znam ni da li smo na pravom putu. Očajni smo.


Bokika očito je svatko slučaj za sebe i očito ne idu avi doktori koji vode određeni par istim smijerom i redoslojedom. Inhibin b je direktni pokazatelj odvijanja spermiocitogeneze (nadam se da sam dobro napisala, jer ima više tih faza i uz kratko istraživanje nisam baš puno pamtenija). Nama je rečeno da uz samo dijagnozu azoo jedini način za trudnoću je vantjelesna oplodnja i to ako uspiju pronaći spermije. MM nisu davali nikakvu terapiju, dijagnoza je NOA. Samo smo nakon svih nalaza (par postova prije sam opisala točan redoslijed) išli na mtese. Tek nakon op.nam je predložena terapija.

----------


## postoji nada

Dragi moji azoo suborci. Uhvatih minutu vremena, da vam javim  najljepse moguce vijesti. Moj muzic i ja smo vec neko vrijeme roditelji , dvoje djecice , blizanceki, najljepsi na svijetu, najmiliji, najsladi, obozavamo se, ljubimo, grlimo. Mi smo svoj san ispunili posvajanjem, neopisiv osjecaj, placemo stalno oboje od srece. Djecica su mali,mali,mali ljepotani, uzivamo, :Heart:  :Heart:  zivimo najsretnije dane vec neko vrijeme. Ljubimo sve azoo suborce

----------


## Rominka

> Dragi moji azoo suborci. Uhvatih minutu vremena, da vam javim  najljepse moguce vijesti. Moj muzic i ja smo vec neko vrijeme roditelji , dvoje djecice , blizanceki, najljepsi na svijetu, najmiliji, najsladi, obozavamo se, ljubimo, grlimo. Mi smo svoj san ispunili posvajanjem, neopisiv osjecaj, placemo stalno oboje od srece. Djecica su mali,mali,mali ljepotani, uzivamo, zivimo najsretnije dane vec neko vrijeme. Ljubimo sve azoo suborce


 :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Ribica88

Postoji nada - prekrasno, uživajte u svojim malim čudima  :Heart:  

Bokika, mi smo u sličnom mraku, za početak ćemo magičnim tableticama i prehranom probati bar malo popraviti stanje pa da imamo materijala za postupak. Naravno, potajno se nadam prirodnom čudu iako sam svjesna da su nam šanse za to vrlo male. Nikad ne znaš.. U svakom slučaju sretno i ne gubite nadu  :Love: 

Sandy0606, hvala na savjetu, sljedeći ciklus se javljam gore. Kad sam prošli ciklus zvala sestra mi je rekla da se javim kada MD obavi sve pretrage, da prije nema smisla.. Ali vjerujem da će me i dr. Jukić uputiti na dodatne pretrage pa da ne gubimo vrijeme.

----------


## kameleon

podrav svim azzoo borcima,želim vam da dođete do svog cilja!!
postoji nada čestitam na dječici... :Zaljubljen: 
mm isto azoo, radili tese na Rebru i iz šestog tkiva uspjela trudnoća, trenuto 14 tt i guramo naprijed, dan po dan  :Heart: 
zanima me, ako netko zna, da li se u Hrvatskoj, točnije u klinici Cito u Splitu, radi micro tese?
zapravo gje se sve radi micro tese?

----------


## aboni76

Postoji nada, čestitam od srca, divnooo

----------


## bubekica

Postoji nada,
kako mi je ovo promaklo?!?! 
Ajme divno, od srca cestitam!

----------


## Didilo

Pozdrav, u Cito rade micro tese, koliko ja znam nitko drugi u Hrvatskoj...  Javite im se na telefon, sve ce vam objasniti, preporuka zbog razvijenog kompletnog sustava i iskrenog stava bez okolisanja!

----------


## Gita 10

> podrav svim azzoo borcima,želim vam da dođete do svog cilja!!
> postoji nada čestitam na dječici...
> mm isto azoo, radili tese na Rebru i iz šestog tkiva uspjela trudnoća, trenuto 14 tt i guramo naprijed, dan po dan 
> zanima me, ako netko zna, da li se u Hrvatskoj, točnije u klinici Cito u Splitu, radi micro tese?
> zapravo gje se sve radi micro tese?


Kameleon Cito Split rade Mtese. Možeš i telefonski dogovoriti konzultacije. Imaš i na njihovoj stranici objašnjenje.

----------


## postoji nada

Hvala vam drage moje suborke., svima zelimo sto prije ovoliku srecu da dozivite, bilo kojim putem da idete, bitno je doci do cilja. Mi uzivamo u ljubavi neopisivoj, nezamislivoj, savrsenoj. grlimo sve :grouphug:

----------


## lopuzica

> Nas onda ceka tek sad " borba " sa nalazima, jer ja u nista  od svega ovoga nisam upucena, ili nam nije receno. 
> u svakom slucaju slazem se da vecina doktora nije u potpunosti upucena sta i kako dalje sa tom azoospermijom, ma kakva ona bila. i ja zaista ne zelim odustati dok ne budem sve znala, zato i zbog cega je kod mm tako, kakv god rezultat bio na kraju. 
> Svima skupa zelim uskoro neke pozitivne rezultate ili barem odgovore koji ce nas pogurati da se trudimo i dalje.


Draga Natasha1,
Slazem se da su doktori jako škrti sa informacijama i šturi pri objašnjenjima, posebno kada je azoospermija u pitanju, za koju se u suštini i ne zna uzrok. Moj muž je prošao, pa mogu reći sve, pa ću ti dati savjet iz našeg iskustva. Prvo trebate da ispitate da li je do azoospermija urođenja ili stečena. Zato odmah na početku uradite sve bitne pretrage:
1.Pregled testisa kod urologa (da se utvdri da li ima nekih nerpavilosti, da li je razlog varikokela, proširena vena koja dovodi krv iz testisa i sjemovoda)
2.Hormoni (FSH, Testosteron, Prolaktin, Inhibin B, LH)
3.Brisevi uretre (Hlamidija, Mikoplazma, Ureaplazma)
3.Genetske pretrage (Kariotip i delicije na Y hromozomu)
Na osnovu ovih nalaza imaćete jasniju sliku. Ako svi nalazi budu u redu, a spermatozoida nema, onda bi bilo najbolje da odmah uradite Micro Tese operaciju gdje ćete dobiti jasnu sliku da li spermatozoida ima ili nema. 
Moj muž je Micro Tese radio u klinici New Life u Sarajevu kod dr Emrea koji je odličan, a čula sam da dosta uspješno rade i u klinici Embriolab u Solunu. Neko je spomenuo i Beč, tako da moguće je da i tamo to uspješno rade.
Uglavnom gledaj da uštedite na vremenu, prikupite sami ove nalaze ako vas doktori već nisu uputili šta da radite. Nas pokušali "vozati" tako što su pri prvom pregledu tražili jedan nalaz, pa onda daju terapiju klimofenom, pa za dva mjeseca novi pregled, pa onda traže drugi nalaz. Sve to trši vrijeme i novac. Ja sam se informisala na forumima i ubrzala taj proces. Kad smo sakupili sve nalaze i odnijeli na 2 mjesta nam je rečeno povišen FSH pokazuje da se ne odvija spermatogeneza kod mog muža i da se pravo stanje može vidjeti samo na osnovu operacije Micro Tese. Ista je pokazala da nema spermatozoida i rješenje je IVF sa doniranom spermom ili usvajanje. 
Želim vam svu sreću!  :Heart:

----------


## lopuzica

> Draga Lopužice,
> 
> MM je također dijagnosticirana Neop.Azoo. Micro Tese- St 2016 = 0. MM nitko nije uputio na Briseve za hlamidiju, mikroplazmu i ureaplazmu. Ovo mi je tako čudno, iskreno, da je netko s dijagnozom azoo došao do 8 milijuna spermatozoida. Prema, iskreno, to je odličan podatak i jako se radujem zbog toga. Molim te jel možeš malo podrobnije dati informacije o tom slučaju?
> Nas nitko nije ni uputio na ove briseve. Ono što ja primjećujem je da MM mokraća ima dosta intenzivan miris, ali nalaz urina je u redu. Čudno zvuči kada to ovdje pišem, i malo mi je neugodno. Ali, uvijek se sjetim onih riječi dokt. nakon MicroTese i negativnog rezultata. Za naš slučaj je sa 99% sigurnošću rečeno da je azzo nastupila polagana u nekom periodu njegova života i da sigurno nije uvijek bila prisutna. Prije koliko vremena se to dogodilo, ne može reći. Kada smo pitali može li neka bakterija biti uzrok, rekla je naravno. Ali oni se opet ograde od svega, jer stvarni uzrok ne znaju. I tu staje naša priča. Predlaže se terapija ali ništa se ne obećava. I na kraju što ostane-Prag.


Draga Gita 10, 
Dugo nisam bila na forumu, pa ti tek sada odgovaram. Ne znam tačno detalje kod ovog slučaja koji sam pomenula, ponovo ću kontaktirati tu djevojku koja mi je to ispričala, pa ću ti prenijeti. Ali ono što sigurno znam je to da je on prvo imao spermatozoide, pa onda nije imao ništa (koliko se sjećam uzrok je bila hlamidija), pa kad je istu izliječio ponovo je došao do određenog broja. 
Uglavnom, kad dobijem detaljnije informacije, odmah ću ti prenijeti.

----------


## lopuzica

> Cao mi smo novi na forum. Dvije godine smo u braku i ginekolog nam preporučio da muž uradi spremogram. Na nalazu sve same nule tada je uslijedio sok. Odemo kod urologa i sve uredno od briseva do ultrazvuka. Uradimo hormone i nalaz inhibin b je 7.6. Zatim odemo kod endokrinologa doktorice svetlane vujovic. Ona nam da da uradimo dopunske analize i sve je uredno i sa genetske strane. Dijagnozu je napisala Infertlilutas prim, azoospermija. Zatim je muž primao pregnyl 5000 tri dana i izvadio četvrti dan slobodni testosteron. Kad smo došli kod nje rekla nam je da je dobro odreagovao na terapiju i da ima inzulinske rezistenciju. Dala je sledeca 4 mjeseca pregnyl da prima dva puta sedmicno, siofor tablete, proxeed prasak i ezorex prasak. Od hrane samo dijetalno. Izbacila slatkiše,med, slatko voće, svinjetinu i pohovano meso. Zanima
> Me da li je iko imao iskustva da se ovako može doći prirodno do trudnoće ( postoji li šansa da u ova 4 mjeseca ostanem trudna)? Ne znam ni da li smo na pravom putu. Očajni smo.


Draga Bokika, 
Kakav je FSH kod tvog muža? Koliko ja znam Inhibin B sa vrijednosti od 7,6 je veoma nizak jer njemu referentna vrijednost ide do 500 ako se ne varam. Kod mog muža je Inhini B bio 66, pa su doktori rekli da je to prilično nizak, iako je u granicama normale. 
I mi smo bili kod dr Svetlane Vujović. MM je isto primao pregnil 2 puta sedmično 3 mjeseca i ništa. Moje mišljenje poslije svega što smo prošli je, da se preskoče sve terapije, već odmah da se uradi operacija Micro Tese. Ako nakon i ove operacije nema spermatozoida, jedino rješenje je donacija ili usvajanje. To nam je rekao dr Emre, koji je vrhunski urolog i hirurg, i još dva ljekara. Svi ostali, pa i sama Svetlana Vujović,  su iskoristili svoj položaj i reputaciju da uzmu novac. Samtram da nikakvi klimifeni, pregnili, proksidi i sl. ne mogu pomoći u slučaju azoospermije, posebno sa lošim nalazima hormona. To dolazi u obzir kod oligo ili astenospermije, gdje uz pomoć hormonske terapije se može doći do većeg broja ili boljeg kvaliteta spermatozoida. Prihvatanje tih terapija je samo trovanje organzma hormonima. Ja do sad ne znam niti jedan slučaj, gdje je su uz hormonsku terapiju došli do spermatozoida, a da ih prije toga nikad nije bilo. Ako neko ima, neka se javi!
Napominjem, ovo je naravno samo moje mišljenje, jer na kraju krajeva svi ovdje i pišemo iz ličnog iskustva. Ali iskreno sam ogorčena na pojedine ljekare, koji pritom imaju reputaciju velikih stručnjaka, koji pokušavaju da nas zavlače. Kažu ti da nema spermatogeneze i onda jednim vidom vitamina kao što je Proxeed, koji pritom košta 50 eura, a trebaju 3 kutije minimalno, obećavaju da će doći do sprematozoida. Meni je to suludo iskreno! A da ne pričam o onima koji su na duplo povišen FSH odreagovali:" Nije to ništa strašno." Ali na sreću, mi smo se dosta informisali na forumu i sprečili mnoga "zavlačenja". Zato, hvala svim saborkama čija sam iskustva i ja čitala i iz istih učila!
Mi smo sada u fazi pripreme za IVF sa donacijom. Liječenje matičnim ćelijama nam je trenutno neprihvatljivo zbog cijene postupka. Srećno svima!!! :grouphug:

----------


## Azoivi

Pozdrav svima! Dugo vas vec čitam i tražim savjet ili neko slično iskustvo, ali evo nažalost slične nalaze hormona našima nisam pronašla naime nakon dijagnosticirane azospermije i odrađenih hormona LH 69, FSH 10,5 i testosteron 0,6 nista nam nije jasno, a idući pregled kod endokrinologa nam je zakazan tek za 4 mjesec, zato vas molim za bilo kakv savjet ili slično iskustvo. koji bi mogao biti  razlog ovoliko visokog Lh hormona, a FSH relativno urednog???

----------


## Ribica88

Bok cure,

Zna li netko koji bi mogao biti uzrok visoke razine leukocita na spermiu? Četiri puta su viši od uobičajenog. Dobili smo nalaze briseva uretre (klamidija, mikoplazma, ureaplazma) sve je čisto.. sad se bojim da nećemo ni antibiotike dobiti pa da ubijemo beštije gdje god da jesu.. Svi članci i priče koje sam pročitala o leukocitima uglavnom se vežu na nalaze briseva.. Prostata i testisi onako na prvu ok. Čekamo uzv i dopler.

Sandy 0606 javila sam se opet gore, otkantali su me, nemaju što samnom dok ne riješimo dragog  :Sad:  

pozdrav svima i sretno  :grouphug:

----------


## bubekica

Mm briseve ima sterilne, a u ejakulatu bakterije. Svakako napravite ejakulat bakterioloski.

----------


## Ribica88

Jesmo napravili smo i ejakulat i urinokulturu (nisam napisala) i sve pet. Na oba nalaza piše fiziološka flora 10 na treću CFU/ml s tim da je na nalazu ejakulata još navedeno da nisu nađene upalne stanice i da se ejakulat bakteriološki ne preporuča za mikrobiološku dijagnostiku i preporuča se test 'dvije čaše' (?) Znate li nešto o tome? Ne razumijem od kud toliko tih beštija  :Sad:

----------


## cerepaha

Ribica88, i MD uvijek ima povišene leukocite, i to 3 mil., svi ostali nalazi su mu dobri. A evo prošli mjesec smo bili na ivf-u i preventivno je pio antibiotik 3 dana prije moje punkcije. Mjesec dana nakon tog antibiotika je ponovio spermiogram, leukociti minimalni, morfologija poboljšana. Pretpostavlja se da je antibiotik utjecao pozitivno na spermiće.
I onda smo razmišljali od čega mu ti leukociti već godinama... Pa je njegova dermatologinja skužila da je vjerojatno zbog folikulitisa kojeg ima već godinama. Htjela sam ti reći da upala može biti bilo gdje u tijelu, ne mora biti u reproduktivnom dijelu. Tako su bar nama rekli.

----------


## Ribica88

MD ima dermatitis...  OK da, ne mora biti to,  ali nikad ne bih povezala leukocite iz spermia s nečim što nije vezano na reproduktivni sustav. Na krvnoj slici su leukociti ok. Dobro je znati, hvala ti. Nadam se da je postupak dobro prošao!  :Smile:

----------


## cerepaha

Ma da, ne mora biti to, ali čisto da gledate širu sliku, ako su ti leukociti problem. I MD je krvna slika savršena svake godine, a eto negdje ipak nešto ne štima kad mu je ovaj antibiotik popravio spermiogram. I tom dugogodišnjem folikulitisu se sad traži uzrok, pa se sumnja čak i na probavni sustav. Na kraju, sve je to povezano. 
Prošli mjesec je beta ipak bila nula, ali već smo u prirodnom postupku ovaj mjesec. Nadam se uspješnom!

----------


## Ribica88

Sretno!!  :fige:

----------


## Azoivi

> Pozdrav svima, prvo zelim vam svima srecu koji pokusavate dobiti bebicu ( kao i mi na kraju krajeva )  zelim vam objasniti nasu novonastalu situaciju, te se unaprijed ispricavam da duzem postu.
> Mm je dijagnosticirana azoospermija (nalazimo se u njemackoj ) i mogu rec da sam pomalo razocarana, jer nam nista nije poblize objasnjeno, vec nas se samo salje na odredene pretrage. receno nam je da zajedno moramo ic u jednu kliniku koja se nalazi 100km od nas, da razgovaramo sa doktoricom sta i kako, nakon toga na tjedan dana prije termina, nazavli su nas i rekli drugu kliniku, da mm mora napraviti op. dosli kad ono nista, izvadili mu krv napravili ugovor o zamrzavanju moguce dobivene spermice i dali nam termin 14.2.2018 za TESE, ok dosli mi prosli tjedan, napravili to, nazalost, sok, nista nije pronadjeno. uzasno sam razocarana jer nam nitko nista nije objasnio, sta mozemo dalje i gdje da se okrenemo i pokrenemo. Nazvali smo urologa i imamo terminza razgovor s njim 1.3 , i ja cu ici jer zelim svaku sitnicu znati. 
> vidim da vecina vas zna i tocnu dijagnozu i ostale nacine kako se nesto moze poboljsati.
> ja sam van sebe, jer ne znam nista i ne mogu se poblize informirati sta je dalje najbolje napraviti....


Poz Natasha2 i mi smo se tek suočili s tom dijagnozom i isto se nalazimo u Njemačkoj! Možda ti mogu kako pomoći .  Do kud ste stigli? Šta ste napravili?

----------


## Natasha1

Poz Azoivi 
Trenutno smo opet u fazi čekanja, mm je dobio neke tablete ( zapravo vitamine ) koje mora trošiti, iako oni ne garantiraju ništa, Al eto kao mogu pomoći . Čim smo došli kod urologa nakon op i 0 spermija, rekao je sa ćemo pokušati sve sto možemo, ali da on preporučuje još jednom Tese. Čekamo da nam jave ponovni termin za op. 
Kako vi napredujete ? Gdje ste vi zapeli?

----------


## Natasha1

Lopuzica 
Hvala ti na informacijama, meni se sve nekako čini bezveze i imam osjećaj da nam sve izmiče iz ruku i kontrole, jer raditi ponovno op TESE , a u međuvremenu ništa posebno ne odraditi ( osim vitamina koje je mm dobio ) nekako mi ne daje veliku nadu.

----------


## ERA

> podrav svim azzoo borcima,želim vam da dođete do svog cilja!!
> postoji nada čestitam na dječici...
> mm isto azoo, radili tese na Rebru i iz šestog tkiva uspjela trudnoća, trenuto 14 tt i guramo naprijed, dan po dan 
> zanima me, ako netko zna, da li se u Hrvatskoj, točnije u klinici Cito u Splitu, radi micro tese?
> zapravo gje se sve radi micro tese?


kameleon, koji doktor na rebru vam je radio tese? 
mi smo bili na pregledu kod dr. hauptmana i sad čekamo genetske nalaze (kariogram i mikrodeleciju y..) i savjetovanje.
Ide  li na to savjetovanje samo MM ili idem i ja s njim u ordinaciju? 

Prije pregleda smo napravili drugi spermiogram koji je i u natovnom i u centrifugatu potvrdio azoospermiju tako da je i tu nada izgubljena.
Mi smo za sada malo stali na loptu, ne vrijedi nam ništa forsirati dok se to ne napravi pa da vidimo ima li uopće ići smisla na ikakvu operaciju ili ne...

----------


## Azoivi

> Poz Azoivi 
> Trenutno smo opet u fazi čekanja, mm je dobio neke tablete ( zapravo vitamine ) koje mora trošiti, iako oni ne garantiraju ništa, Al eto kao mogu pomoći . Čim smo došli kod urologa nakon op i 0 spermija, rekao je sa ćemo pokušati sve sto možemo, ali da on preporučuje još jednom Tese. Čekamo da nam jave ponovni termin za op. 
> Kako vi napredujete ? Gdje ste vi zapeli?


Čekanje je ono sto zapravo najviše razdire! Mi smo se sa dijagnozom suočili u 2 mj i onda su nas iz Kinderwunschzentrum uputili na genetsku obradu, kod endokrinologa na obradu hormona i sad čekamo ta dva nalaza i tek onda su nam rekli TESA ili MICROTESA jer sve prije nema smisla!  I u Munster smo zakazali za obradu kod androloga i urologa, al tek u 6 mj! Kakva je hormonska slika kod tvoga muza Lh i FSH, testosteron?
Ja molim boga za snagu i strpljenje nista drugo nam ne preostaje!

----------


## lopuzica

> Lopuzica 
> Hvala ti na informacijama, meni se sve nekako čini bezveze i imam osjećaj da nam sve izmiče iz ruku i kontrole, jer raditi ponovno op TESE , a u međuvremenu ništa posebno ne odraditi ( osim vitamina koje je mm dobio ) nekako mi ne daje veliku nadu.


Draga Natasha1, 
Moje mišljenje je da kod azoospermije ne pomažu nikakvi vitamini i da je sve to gubljenje vremena i živaca. Drugo je da postoji određeni broj spermatozoida, pa onda nekim vitaminaima ili hormonima da probate da pospještite, ali ovako kad nema ništa, šta možete pospješiti. Na osnovu iskustva koje smo prošli moj muž i ja, ja bih bih ti savjetovala da odmah idete na Micro Tese operaciju, jer na osnovu nje dobijate ima li spermatozida ili ne. Tu se otvaraju i pregledaju komplet testisi, dok kod Tese se uzima uzorak samo jednog djelića testisa. Naravno da možda poslije drugog, trećeg ili ne znam kojem puta možda i dožete do spermatozoida, ali to je prilično mučno za tvog muža. Vjerujem da ni njemu nije prijatno da ga sjeckaju svako malo. U svakom slučaju srećno šta god da odlučite   :grouphug:

----------


## Azoivi

> Draga Natasha1, 
> Moje mišljenje je da kod azoospermije ne pomažu nikakvi vitamini i da je sve to gubljenje vremena i živaca. Drugo je da postoji određeni broj spermatozoida, pa onda nekim vitaminaima ili hormonima da probate da pospještite, ali ovako kad nema ništa, šta možete pospješiti. Na osnovu iskustva koje smo prošli moj muž i ja, ja bih bih ti savjetovala da odmah idete na Micro Tese operaciju, jer na osnovu nje dobijate ima li spermatozida ili ne. Tu se otvaraju i pregledaju komplet testisi, dok kod Tese se uzima uzorak samo jednog djelića testisa. Naravno da možda poslije drugog, trećeg ili ne znam kojem puta možda i dožete do spermatozoida, ali to je prilično mučno za tvog muža. Vjerujem da ni njemu nije prijatno da ga sjeckaju svako malo. U svakom slučaju srećno šta god da odlučite


Draga lopužica, slažem se s tobom, ali nekako vjerujem da micro tesu i tesu nema smisla raditi dok se hormoni ne pokušaju dovesti u neku normalu, bar su nama tako objasnili ovi u centru jer oni žele otkriti uzrok poremećaja hormona! Možeš li mi reci kakvi su hormoni kod tvoga mm, kakav mu je FSH , Lh, testosteron i prolaktin?

----------


## Natasha1

Stvarno ne znam , morala bi potražiti nalaz, koji ionako nismo najbolje razumijeli. Ugl. Kad smo bili na prvoj op TESE i nakon negativnog rezultata, doktorica je rekla da nam ni ona ne može reci zbog čega je to tako, jer je mm kako je rekla “ jedan mlad, zdrav čovjek, koji je u najboljim godinama da postane tata “ To smo zatim čuli isto i od Urologa kod kojeg smo bili nakon op ( koji i vodi sve ovo) . Jedino je doktorica napomenula da bi moglo biti zbog genetskog nekog kromosoma. ( sto je kasnije Urolog potvrdio kao negativno, znaci nije ni genetski ) . 
Iskreno želim vam svu sreću i punoooo strpljena . I ne bojte se ništa pitati, jer ovi kod nas i ne govore puno, pa se mora sve izvlačiti. ♥️

----------


## Natasha1

Draga Lopuzica 
Ja se u potpunosti slažem s tobom, ali se valjda hvatamo za svaku najmanju nadu da će nešto pomoći. 
Htjela sam reci da sam jako puno čitala o MICROTESA op i nadala se da će nam ona možda donijeti pozitivne rezultate, ali kad smo došli kod urologa ( nakon prve negativne TESE ) rekao je da to nije bolje od TESE , ostala sam u čudu i slušala do kraja . Ugl preporučio je opet TESE. 
Ne znam bi sama šta i kako, ali se osjećam uzasno bespomoćno.

----------


## Azoivi

> Stvarno ne znam , morala bi potražiti nalaz, koji ionako nismo najbolje razumijeli. Ugl. Kad smo bili na prvoj op TESE i nakon negativnog rezultata, doktorica je rekla da nam ni ona ne može reci zbog čega je to tako, jer je mm kako je rekla “ jedan mlad, zdrav čovjek, koji je u najboljim godinama da postane tata “ To smo zatim čuli isto i od Urologa kod kojeg smo bili nakon op ( koji i vodi sve ovo) . Jedino je doktorica napomenula da bi moglo biti zbog genetskog nekog kromosoma. ( sto je kasnije Urolog potvrdio kao negativno, znaci nije ni genetski ) . 
> Iskreno želim vam svu sreću i punoooo strpljena . I ne bojte se ništa pitati, jer ovi kod nas i ne govore puno, pa se mora sve izvlačiti. ♥️


Da bi urolog znao da nije genetski problem trebali bi napraviti genetsko testiranje koje se u Njemačkoj radi u praxis für Humangenetik, čiji se nalazi čekaju 4 tjedna (mi još uvijek čekamo) bez nalaza genetskih nalaza i nalaza hormona oni nemaju šta pričati ! Uzmi stvar u svoje ruke i inzistirajte na uputnicama za daljnju obradu! Između ostalog i NMR hipofize! Sve je to povezano jedno s drugim i jako teško za dati konačnu dijagnozu!
Svu sreću ti želim!

----------


## lopuzica

Azoivi, 
Slažem se sa tobom da treba prvo da se urade sve pretrage. Ja sam to i napisala sve Natashi 1 kad sam joj se prvi put obratila. Nisam bila redovno na forumu, pa nisam stigla sve detaljno da pročitam unazad, nisam shvatila da nije uradila nalaze. U svakom slučaju tek kada se urade svi nalazi može se znati kako se dalje treba nastaviti liječenje. 
Mom suprugu su uredni svi genetski testovi, hormoni su svi ok osim FSH koji je duplo povisen u odnosu na gornju granicu.

----------


## lopuzica

Natsha1, 
Mogu da zamislim kako se osjećaš i vjerujem da si zbunjena. 
Ispričaču ti ukratko našu priču.Naš prvi susret sa jednim urologom je bio kada smo od nalaza imali samo spermogram. Na tom pregledu urolog je mom mužu prepisao hormonsku terapiju, a da pritom nije tražio da uradimo nalaze hormona. Nama je to bilo sululdo, jer neko želi da liječi nešto, a da pritom ne zna u kakvom je stanju oraganizam mog muža i šta je zapravo uzrok azoospermie. Odmah smo promjenili urologa.Otišli smo kod drugog urologa koja je tražila da uradimo nalaze hormona (što nam se na prvu svidjelo). Svi hormoni su bili u redu osim FSH koji je bio duplo veći od gornje granice. Dok smo čekali pregled, ja sam se u međuvremenu infomislala na forumima i čitala medicinske članke i došla do saznanja da povišen FSH pokazuje da ne postoji spermatogeneza u organizmu i da je to razlog što se ne proizvode spermatozoidi kod mm. Kad smo došli na kontrolu dr nam je da nalazi "nisu tako loši" i dala mm hormonsku terapju. Nismo pristali ni na tu terapiju. Poslije toga smo otišli kod još dva urologa, oba su rekli nema pomoći kod visikog FSH, da ne postoji terapija kojom se to može dovesti u red i savjetovali su nam  Micro Tese ili odmah da idemo na donaciju. Tako smo i uradili. 
Sve ovo pričam iz razloga da shvatiš da u medicini ima dosta prevaranata koji žele da uzmu novac. Nas su pokušali da prevare, ali nismo dozvolili, jer kad malo racionalno razmisliš, shvatiš da nema smisla da te neko liječi, a da pri tom ne zna uzrok. Ja sam dosta odgovora našla na forumima, tako da pitaj slobodno šta god te interesuje. Ne kažem da ovjde ljudi znaju sve,niti da ja znam sve, ali svako će ispričati djelić svog iskustva iz kojeg možda možeš da izvučeš  pouku ili dobiješ ideju kako i šta dalje. 
Nema mi apsolutno logike da vaš doktor kaže da je Tese bolja od Micro Tese, jer kako jedan djelić pod mikroskopom, može da bude mjerodavniji od cijele površine tkiva testisa pod mikroskopom. 
Vi odlučite šta ćete i kako ćete dalje, ali smatram da to što sam ti rekla ja i još nekoliko cura da prvo uradite nalaze hormona i genetike u svakom slučaju ne može nikako da škodi. Tek na osnovu nalaza imaćete jasniju sliku cijele dijagnoze. Sretnoooooo!!!!!

----------


## Azoivi

Draga lopuzice, dal ste pokušali piti matičnu mliječ i macu? Za našu dijagnozu nema BAD puno pomoći pa ja nekako pokušavam sa tim prirodnim pripravcima učiniti nesto

----------


## Rominka

Azoivi, ako niste napravili hormonsku sliku, pazite sto radite jer svi ti pripravci mogu jako nastetiti muzu ako ne znate kakvo je stanje. Kad je azoo u pitanju nema pripravaka, osim medikamenata i biopsije koje mogu eventualno pomoci, uz nadgledanje dr i odobrenje s njihove strane.

----------


## Azoivi

Drago mi je sa ste se javili, imam jedno pitanje! Hormonska slika je takva da je prije mjesec dana bio LH 69 (najveći ikad Ikom valjda

----------


## Azoivi

Drago mi je sta ste se javili, imam jedno pitanje! Hormonska slika je takva da je prije mjesec dana bio LH 69 (najveći ikad Ikom valjda ) testosteron 0,4 , FSH uredan nakon mjesec dana stručna obrada svega kod endokrinologa i sve u najboljem idealnom redu! Moje pitanje je da li i kako je to moguće ?? Najlogičnije meni da je jedan od laboratorija pogriješio ili se nama zaista desilo čudo !
P. S prije postano je samo polovično ne znam zašto je tako ispalo!
Hvala unaprid

----------


## lopuzica

Azoivi, moj muž je pio macinu travu i još mnoge druge trave, Proxeed suplement.., čak i neke hormonske terapije. Ništa od toga nije pomoglo. Iz ove perspektive, sada vidim da je to bilo bacanje novca i gubljenje vremena, ali baš kao i vi, pokušavali smo sve i svašta. 
Slažem se sa Rominkom, da to nekad može biti i štetno po tvog muža, doduše prirodni preparati i ne baš, ali vještački vitamini, hormoni i sl. itekako mogu. Kada uradite nalaze hormona, biće vam mnogo jasnija slika, jer ako su horomoni ok, onda se možda i može nešto uraditi sa nekim dodacima. Mom mužu sa povišenim FSH, ne može ništa od toga pomoći, jer spermatogeneze nema.

----------


## lopuzica

Azoivi, nije mi se učitala stranica, tek sad vidim da si odgovorila. 
Samo mi reci, pored svih tih nalaza, spermogram je i dalje nula?

----------


## Azoivi

Samo jednom dosad smo ga i vadili i dijagnoza je ta koja je, nismo još ponovili nakon ovih novih nalaza hormona tek 15.04 imamo termin! Šta ti misliš o ovolikoj razlici na nalazima?

----------


## lopuzica

Iskreno po svemu sudeći, najprije će biti da je greška. Nema mi logike da bilo kakva terapija odreaguje toliko dobro da nalazi budu perfektni, jer svaka provjera reakcije organizma se radi nakon 72 dana koliko traje spermatogeneza.
Ne bi bilo loše da ponovite i spermogram, ko zna, možda se i tu desila greška, što vam od srca želim  :Smile:  Ili se prosto desilo čudo  :Smile:

----------


## Azoivi

Ni sama ne znam šta da mislim, al svakako ćemo ponoviti sve! Ovo je grozan osjećaj , nažalost svima nama dobro poznat!
Kaži mi da li su se kod vas našli plivači na micro tesi unatoč povišenom FSH hormonu?

----------


## lopuzica

Ne, kod nas nije pronađen niti jedan, čak ni mrtav, nepravilnog oblika.. ništa, iako su mom mužu oba testisa otvorili.  :Sad:

----------


## Azoivi

Draga lopuzice ne znam šta bi ti rekla,osim da ti od srca želim puno puno snage i tebi i tvom dragom!

----------


## lopuzica

Azoivi, hvala ti! Šta da se radi, pomirili smo se s  tim. Za mjesec dana idemo na VTO sa doniranim spermićima i sve svoje misli usmjerili smo ka tome  :Smile:

----------


## Azoivi

Svu sreću vam želim, u mojim molitvama si

----------


## lopuzica

Hvala Azoivi! :grouphug:  I ja vama od sveg srca želim da dodjete do spermića! :Heart:

----------


## MimiDrimi

Dobro večer cure... Čitam vas mjesec dana. Od kada su mom suprugu diagnosticirali azoo. 
Bilo je svega, plakanja, suza, živčanluka, al nekako smo se digli na noge i idemo dalje. 
Ono što je moj mm napravio do sada je:
2X spermiogram-nula
Hormoni-sve super, osim FSH = 26)
UVZ-odlično
Briseve na bakterije-odlično
Trenutno je uzorak dao za kariogram i mikrodelecije na Y kromosomu kako bi isključili genetiku(nadamo se). 
Ići ćemo dalje. Skeptična sam prema prirodnim pripravcima i vitaminima koji će mi dati 100% nadu, a bojim se da se nakon 2 mjeseca razočaram u to sve. 
Tese ili micro tese nam ne gine. Spremni smo. On ponekad padne, al ga ja svaki put podignem. Ljubav to je!

----------


## Malena1988

Pozdrav,zene! Treba mi mala pomoc! Mi smo nas problem resili,ali ovo je za poznanicu... Da li neko zna na kojoj klinici radi dr Emre Micro tesu? Kada smo mi isli to je bio New life,tamo smo radili I vto I sve,ali nije vise tamo. Ako neko zna,molim vas pisite!

----------


## Carrot

Draga Mimi,

zao mi je,  nikad necu zaboraviti dan lad smo dobili 1.spermiogram i azoo....saka u glavu!
Fsh i je problem, znaci vjerojatno da je neopstruktivna....sto znaci da se ne proizvode spermiji...
Odite svakako na Tese ili micro...onda cete znati dalje...uhvatite se posla i ne odugovlacite nista. kad napravite TESE i jos koji kasnije spermiogram...razmislite i o dr.opcijama...razgovarajte...
Mi smo nakon drame i godina i godina st9 smo izgubii odlucili se na donaciju, i evo nas, cekamo bebicu. 
Tesko je ali u zivotu ima puno gorih stvari i bolesti....
Moj savjet je da nikome ne govorite za problem koji tocno imate jer ako se odlucite za donaciju da to bude nesto samo vase...
Ako kazete svima do cega je, tesko cete kasnije objasniti kako ste dobili dijete....

SRETNO I GLAVU GORE! [emoji813]

----------


## Carrot

Azoivi....
sve je moguce i sve treba iscrpiti...
bilo je svakakvih slucajeva, ali visok FSH je shit i daje malu nadu...zato iscrpite sve moucnosti ali ne gubite pun vremena (ovisno koliko godina imate) i razmisljajte i o dr.opcijama...
Znam kad bi netko meni predlagao dr.opcije mrzila bih ga, ali to je tako i to je istina...
Sad cekamo bebicu PFC i nasoj sreci nema kraja unatoc mojim moralnim upitnicima i svemu....sretno!


> Ni sama ne znam šta da mislim, al svakako ćemo ponoviti sve! Ovo je grozan osjećaj , nažalost svima nama dobro poznat!
> Kaži mi da li su se kod vas našli plivači na micro tesi unatoč povišenom FSH hormonu?

----------


## Carrot

tako je!

od NECEGA se moze napraviti NESTO ali od NISTA nikako se ne moze napraviti NESTO  :Sad: ((


> Azoivi, moj muž je pio macinu travu i još mnoge druge trave, Proxeed suplement.., čak i neke hormonske terapije. Ništa od toga nije pomoglo. Iz ove perspektive, sada vidim da je to bilo bacanje novca i gubljenje vremena, ali baš kao i vi, pokušavali smo sve i svašta. 
> Slažem se sa Rominkom, da to nekad može biti i štetno po tvog muža, doduše prirodni preparati i ne baš, ali vještački vitamini, hormoni i sl. itekako mogu. Kada uradite nalaze hormona, biće vam mnogo jasnija slika, jer ako su horomoni ok, onda se možda i može nešto uraditi sa nekim dodacima. Mom mužu sa povišenim FSH, ne može ništa od toga pomoći, jer spermatogeneze nema.

----------


## Carrot

hm...
dobro je sto je Fsh uredan....


> Drago mi je sta ste se javili, imam jedno pitanje! Hormonska slika je takva da je prije mjesec dana bio LH 69 (najveći ikad Ikom valjda ) testosteron 0,4 , FSH uredan nakon mjesec dana stručna obrada svega kod endokrinologa i sve u najboljem idealnom redu! Moje pitanje je da li i kako je to moguće ?? Najlogičnije meni da je jedan od laboratorija pogriješio ili se nama zaista desilo čudo !
> P. S prije postano je samo polovično ne znam zašto je tako ispalo!
> Hvala unaprid

----------


## Carrot

Ljudi,

vrlo je vazno razdvajati pojam Neopstr.azoo i opstr.azoo prilikom razgovora. Jer kod opstr.azoo proizvodnja postoji ali je samo tehnicki problem i u tom slucaju je mnogo lakse. Ali kod neopstr.azoo koja se uglavnom ocituje povisenim Fsh nema uopce proizvodnje!!! Nemojte se zavaravati citajuci neke postove koji su uspjesno zavrsili jer nitko ne pise kakva azoo je u pitanju a to je nebo- zemlja razlika!!!!

Molim nekoga i svakoga da tu za sve prisutne navede slucaj koji sa sigurnosu zna da je s Neopstr.azoo tj povisenim FSH dosao do toga da su pronasli cijeli spermij ili dosli do trudnoce!?
VRLO VAZNO ZA SVE!
Hvala.

Jos nesto, svih ovih godina moram primjetiti da kod neopstr.azzo se nitko ne bavi muskarcem vise nego se obave svi pregledi i nalazi i to je to. Kasnije se sve radi oko zene tj na ginekologiji...malo glupo jer nije do zene vec do muskarca?!?!? Ili zbilja nema opcije za takve muskarce ili se nitko ne bavi njima?!?!?!
to sam nekako primjetila s postavljanjem te dijagnoze sve druge opcije staju?!?!?

----------


## lopuzica

Carrot, 
Potpisujem sve što si rekla. Ja sam na forumima čitala i pratila neke djevojke koje su govorile da im muževi imaju sve uredne nalaze, a radili su nekoliko punkcija i biopcija i ništa. Ali kad odu na Micro Tese, tamo dobijaju pune epruvete spermatozoida. Moj zaključak je, ako je dobar FSH (pokazatelj spermatogeneze kod muškarca) onda ima i nade, a prepreke su tehničke prirode (neko ima varikokelu, neko nešto drugo). Ali ako je FSH visok, tada nema spermatogeneze i tu je kraj priče. Mi smo poslije Micro Tese operacije zahtjevali histo-patološki nalaz, koji smo poslije nosili kod patologa na obrazloženje. Tu je otkriveno da nema prisutnih čak ni primarnih ćelija od kojih nastaju spermatozoidi, već poneka Sertolijeva ćeija.
Isto kao i Carrot, voljela bih baš da vidim da se javi neko ko je uz pomoć nekih terapija dobio zdrave spermatozoide, bilo bi mi veoma značajno. 
MimiDrimi, situacija vam je identična našoj. Dijagnoza je preteška i šokirajuća, ali bitno je što prije skupiti snage i suočiti se i ne gubiti vrijeme. Moje mišjenje je da ne gubite vrijeme na hormonske terapije, već da uradite neki konkretan zahvat. 
Mi smo trenutno u stimulaciji, sutra putujemo za Prag. Ovo je naš prvi IVF postupak sa doniranom spermom. Nadamo se najboljem!

----------


## Carrot

> Carrot, 
> Potpisujem sve što si rekla. Ja sam na forumima čitala i pratila neke djevojke koje su govorile da im muževi imaju sve uredne nalaze, a radili su nekoliko punkcija i biopcija i ništa. Ali kad odu na Micro Tese, tamo dobijaju pune epruvete spermatozoida. Moj zaključak je, ako je dobar FSH (pokazatelj spermatogeneze kod muškarca) onda ima i nade, a prepreke su tehničke prirode (neko ima varikokelu, neko nešto drugo). Ali ako je FSH visok, tada nema spermatogeneze i tu je kraj priče. Mi smo poslije Micro Tese operacije zahtjevali histo-patološki nalaz, koji smo poslije nosili kod patologa na obrazloženje. Tu je otkriveno da nema prisutnih čak ni primarnih ćelija od kojih nastaju spermatozoidi, već poneka Sertolijeva ćeija.
> Isto kao i Carrot, voljela bih baš da vidim da se javi neko ko je uz pomoć nekih terapija dobio zdrave spermatozoide, bilo bi mi veoma značajno. 
> MimiDrimi, situacija vam je identična našoj. Dijagnoza je preteška i šokirajuća, ali bitno je što prije skupiti snage i suočiti se i ne gubiti vrijeme. Moje mišjenje je da ne gubite vrijeme na hormonske terapije, već da uradite neki konkretan zahvat. 
> Mi smo trenutno u stimulaciji, sutra putujemo za Prag. Ovo je naš prvi IVF postupak sa doniranom spermom. Nadamo se najboljem!


Aaaaaa Lopuzica, sutra putujete....
Mi smo bili u 2.mj i iz 1. puta uspjeli. Vratili 2 morule (3 dana stare opl.stanice) i primila se jednaaaa....sretni smo jako, unatoc svim strahovima i nedoumicama.... kakve su me sve dileme morile a sad...sad jedva cekam da se rodi bebica...
Jos sretnooo...uzivat cete u Pragu....iiii samo pozitivno i opusteno!!! To je najvaznije....Sretnooooo [emoji214][emoji214]

----------


## Azoivi

Draga Carrot ako sam dobro shavitila na forumu ima i slučajeva sa potpuno urednim hormonima i na tesi i micro tesi nista nema, kako je to mguce?

----------


## lopuzica

Daaa Carrot, idemo. I mi smo u PFC  :Smile:  Opušteni smo, sretni, nestrpljivi... Gledamo na ovo kao da idemo na odmor i da vidimo predivni Prag! Nadamo se ishodu poput vašeg!
Uživaj u trudnoći draga. Poslije svega što ste prošli, zaslužili ste!!!! 
Azoivi, izvini što se ubacujem, ali ja sam sretala slučajeve gdje su svi nalazi svi ok, a spermogram nula, punkcija nula, biopsija nula, ali na Micro Tese nadju baš dosta. S obzirom da je vama FSH uredan, to je pokazatelj da se spermatogeneza odvija, ali negdje postoji problemčić. Ne znam da li ste radili testove na Chlamidiu, Mikoplazmu i Ureaplazmu ili da možda tvoj muž ima proširnu venu varikokelu. Znam slučaj gdje je to bila prepreka. U svakom slučaju vi zaista imate čemu da se nadate  :Smile:  Sretnoooooo!!!!!!

----------


## Azoivi

Joj draga lopuzice sad vidim da idete na put po svoju najveću životnu nagradu

----------


## Carrot

> Daaa Carrot, idemo. I mi smo u PFC  Opušteni smo, sretni, nestrpljivi... Gledamo na ovo kao da idemo na odmor i da vidimo predivni Prag! Nadamo se ishodu poput vašeg!
> Uživaj u trudnoći draga. Poslije svega što ste prošli, zaslužili ste!!!! 
> Azoivi, izvini što se ubacujem, ali ja sam sretala slučajeve gdje su svi nalazi svi ok, a spermogram nula, punkcija nula, biopsija nula, ali na Micro Tese nadju baš dosta. S obzirom da je vama FSH uredan, to je pokazatelj da se spermatogeneza odvija, ali negdje postoji problemčić. Ne znam da li ste radili testove na Chlamidiu, Mikoplazmu i Ureaplazmu ili da možda tvoj muž ima proširnu venu varikokelu. Znam slučaj gdje je to bila prepreka. U svakom slučaju vi zaista imate čemu da se nadate  Sretnoooooo!!!!!!


Javi nam svaki korak...i javi se u pp ako te bilo sto zanima...[emoji214]

----------


## Carrot

> Draga Carrot ako sam dobro shavitila na forumu ima i slučajeva sa potpuno urednim hormonima i na tesi i micro tesi nista nema, kako je to mguce?


hej...ne znam sad tocno da je fsh uredan a da nema na microtese nista....
Trebalo bi biti vec i na biopsiji tj Tese...a micro tese da ne govorim...
Vjeruj mi fsh je sve!
A opet s druge strane struka ce reci da je bilo i u ovom i u onom slucaju izuzetaka...
Uglavnom, nemate sto razmisljati nego biopsija ili microtese pa cete znati vise...
Sretno!

----------


## Azoivi

> hej...ne znam sad tocno da je fsh uredan a da nema na microtese nista....
> Trebalo bi biti vec i na biopsiji tj Tese...a micro tese da ne govorim...
> Vjeruj mi fsh je sve!
> A opet s druge strane struka ce reci da je bilo i u ovom i u onom slucaju izuzetaka...
> Uglavnom, nemate sto razmisljati nego biopsija ili microtese pa cete znati vise...
> Sretno!


Draga carrot, očito da nisam najbolje shvatila da je tese zapravo biopsija, ja sam mislila da biopsija ide i dublje od micro tese! 
Kod nas je LH na prvom vađenju hormona bio ogroman, a testosteron nizak dok je FSH bio u normalu, posljednji nalazi hormona sve u idealnom redu ! Obadvoje imamo 29 godina, ali ne želim gubiti ni trenutak vremena vise kaskajuci u mraku i čekajući da se dogodi čudo , u 7 mjesecu idemo na micro tese pa ćemo viditi sto i kako dalje! 
Hvala ti puno na ovim informacijama koje su mi razjasnile neke stvari!
Lopuzice draga svu srecuuuuu ti želim

----------


## Carrot

> Draga carrot, očito da nisam najbolje shvatila da je tese zapravo biopsija, ja sam mislila da biopsija ide i dublje od micro tese! 
> Kod nas je LH na prvom vađenju hormona bio ogroman, a testosteron nizak dok je FSH bio u normalu, posljednji nalazi hormona sve u idealnom redu ! Obadvoje imamo 29 godina, ali ne želim gubiti ni trenutak vremena vise kaskajuci u mraku i čekajući da se dogodi čudo , u 7 mjesecu idemo na micro tese pa ćemo viditi sto i kako dalje! 
> Hvala ti puno na ovim informacijama koje su mi razjasnile neke stvari!
> Lopuzice draga svu srecuuuuu ti želim


Drago mi je da sam pomogla...super...u 7.mj cete znati onda sve zapravo...javi nam kako je proslo! Puno srece i strpljenja [emoji8]

----------


## Sinbad

Pozdrav,ja sam.nov.na.forumu. Imam isti problem kao I vasi muzevi  neopstruktivna azoospermia,visok fsh 28 I lh 15 Lecio sam se kod.Vinke u beogradu gde su mi se u ejakulatu pojavili retko progresivni spermatozoidi posle tromesecne terapije cetvrtina klomifena I vitamin E. Ona predlaze da radimo micro tese,I nalazi spermstozoide koji nisu razvijeni dovoljno. Posle od embriologa u jevremovoj saznajemo da to nije micro tese nego multiple tese. Prelazimo da se lecimo u bosnu ,klinika bahceci,zbog doktora Emrea. Tamo saznajemo ds on.vise tamo ne radi,ali da ga menja dr Hajrudin Spahovic,koji je radio par godina uz njega I obucen.je. (tako su nam.rekli) nama je on stvarno delovao.prijatno,I prihvatam njegovu terapiju horminima menopur dva puta nedelkno I pregnil.jednom.nedeljno.  sada sam.pri kraji terapije I kad sam.radio.hormone fsh mi.pao na 5,5.-lh takodje u graniama. Testosteron kojibje.bio nizak.skocio. ja sam.se dosta informiaao.kad sam.saznao za ovaj moj problem. Moje pitanje je da li je moguce uopste spustiti toliko fsh. Da li je nekom pomogla ovakva  terapija. Ja sam isao u laboratoriju I oni mi  kazu da nema sanse da su pobrkali nalaze.
Unapred zahvalan,pisem sa telefona pa sam malo nabacao,cinjenice

----------


## Azoivi

Iščitavajući sve forum na ovu temu detaljno ovo je stvarno čudo, jer nigdje nisam pročitala da je neko uspio FSH sniziti (možda sam u krivo, neka me isprave cure ako griješim) Ovaj tvoj post bi mogao mnogima curama  puno značiti ! Kod nas je problem u LH hormonu koji se bez ikakve medicinske terapije vratio u normalu i mi i dalje mislimo da su nam zamjenili nalaze ili da je pogreška u laboratoriju jer liječnici nemaju objašnjenje za to

----------


## Azoivi

Sad čekamo rezultat drugog spermigrama jer smo od otkrića ove prestraše dijagnoze napravili samo 1 i on je pokazao sve 0! Ne očekujem neki pomak , spremni smo na sve ! 
Zna li neko od vas koji uzrok azospermije može biti osim zaušnjak, genetike i prekasnog spuštanja testisa sto kod nas nije razlog i uporno pokusavam otkriti kako je došlo do toga?

----------


## lopuzica

Sinbad, zaista interesantna situacija. Mi ovdje bas polemisemo oko toga da li od hormonske terapije mogu da nastanu spermatozoidi. Ti si prvi slucaj za koga sam cula da su se pojavili. 
Mi smo isto isli kod Vinke, terapija je bila identicna. Medjutim, kad smo dosli kod nje i uradili nalaze, pokazali joj (fsh je bio 26), ona je rekla “pa ovo nisu losi nalazi hormona”. Na prvu nas je obradovala, ali poslije kad sam iscitala sve i razmjenila komentare, shvatili smo da nas je htjela obmanuti i zavlaciti, tako da smo odmah odustali od nje.
E sad u vezi snizavanja FSH. To je bilo i moje pitanje na pocetku. Meni su rekli da je FSH pokazatelj da se spermatogeneza ne odvija, a da FSH nije uzrok azoospermije. Znaci ti si lijecio posljedicu a ne uzrok, testosteron takodje, a spermatozoida i dalje nema, a to bi trebao biti jedini cilj zapravo.
Mi smo Micro Tese radili kod dr Emrea. Nakon negativnog ishoda rekao nam je da je jedina moguca terapija za azoospermiju tretman maticnim celijama, sto je preskupo ili donacija ili usvajanje. 
Moj zakljucak je da je jako tesko, skoro nemoguce doci do spermatozoida uz pomoc hormonski terapija, a iskreno bih voljela da grijesim. Ako tebi uspije sa tim terapijama, mi cemo odmah odustati od donacije i krenuti tvojim stopama. 
Jos jedno pitanje, na osnovu cega je Vinka donijela zakljucak da su nadjeni progresivno pokretljivi spem., da li na osnovu spermograma? Koliko ih je bilo?
I ne razumijem ovo u vezi multipla tese? Prvi put cujem za tu metodu. Kako te je poslala na jednu, a radio si drugu? 
Iskreno, zelim ti da uspijes!

----------


## lopuzica

Azoivi, hvala ti na lijepim zeljama  :Smile: 
Ja sam nekako sigurna da cete vi uspjeti! 
Upravo to, veoma je bitno da li je azoospermija urodjena ili stecena. Azoospermiju moze da uzrokuju zauske, spusteni testisi, jaki udarci u testise.. Postoje oni koji nemaju spermatozoide usljed hemoterapije, neko od stresa nema trenutno, pa im se pojave. Zato kod takvih slucajeva moguce je naci nesto nakon
Micro Tese, jer su se spermatozoidi nekada proizvodili. 
Nesto vjerujem u vas <3

----------


## Azoivi

> Azoivi, hvala ti na lijepim zeljama 
> Ja sam nekako sigurna da cete vi uspjeti! 
> Upravo to, veoma je bitno da li je azoospermija urodjena ili stecena. Azoospermiju moze da uzrokuju zauske, spusteni testisi, jaki udarci u testise.. Postoje oni koji nemaju spermatozoide usljed hemoterapije, neko od stresa nema trenutno, pa im se pojave. Zato kod takvih slucajeva moguce je naci nesto nakon
> Micro Tese, jer su se spermatozoidi nekada proizvodili. 
> Nesto vjerujem u vas <3


Lopuzice daješ mi nadu i volju za dalje! 
Još 2 mjeseca će trajati ova neizvjesnost pa ćemo znati konkretno šta i kako daljE! Pripremili smo se koliko smo mogli na sve i na dobro i na loše , pa sad u božje ruke! Postoji razlog zašto sve mi nosimo ovaj teški teret , doznat ćemo ga jednom!

----------


## Sinbad

Ovako, da malo pojasnim. Ja kad sam dosao kod vinke FSH I Lh su mi bili poviseni, vise od duplo. (posledica kasno spustanja testisa). Inhibin B mi je bio 2,1 donja granica 50. U sustini Vinka mi nije davala neke sanse, zbog inhibina B. Medjutim, kad su se posle terapije te njene , pojavili retki progresivno pokretni spermatozoidi, ona mi je rekla da ponovo uradim inhibin B I bio mi je 79,7. Posle toga sam  radio I na par mesta spermogram, I nadjeno si mu takodje neki spermatozodii. U jevremovoj kad sam radio nadjena su mi 2 pokretna I jedan nepokretan.  A kad sam procitao izvestaj o operaciji, Vinka  tu operaciju naziva micro tese,  a opis operacije je da uzima isecke sa testisa, na vise mesta. Dr ljubic je nama rekao da je to u sustini multiple tese. Micro tese rade par doktora u evropi, jer kod micro tese se ne uzimaju isecci, nego se testis otvara poput knjige. (to su moje informacije) U Bosni je dolazio dr Emre, pa ga je posle zamenio dr Ceylan Osman, isto dobar strucnjak, sto sam uspeo da prevedem sa turskih foruma. I uz njih je radio bosanski Urolog dr Hajrudin Spahovic, I po njegovom objasnjenju, kako on to radi, ispada da radi isto kao Dr Emre.  U sustini koliko sam ja upucen u hormone, hipofiza na mozgu kontaktira testise, I ukoliko testisi ne vrse proizvodnju, oni javljaju hipofizi, I ona onda automatski povecava FSH. Sad neke moje nade su, dok god  imas testise, I neki deo zdravog tkiva, mozes nekako naterati sebe da pocnu neku proizvodnju. U sustijni mi smo stvarno bili sokirani ovim rezultatima. posto mi do sada ni od jedne terapije nije spusten ovoliko FSH. Mada je kod mene I Vinka bila u cudu, kako mi je toliko inhibin B skocio. U sustini, po nekom mom iskustvu, svako telo je posebna masina, I stvarno ne mozes da znas, sta kod tebe moze da uspe. Ja sledece nedelje zavrsavam terapiju koja se sastoji, od ponedeljkomi petkom inekcija menopura, sredom pregnil pola onog pena. Sad mozda je I pomoglo , mozda I nije, ne mozemo znati bez spermograma. Ali uspelo ili ne uspelo, sve pohvale za kliniku Bahceci, mnogo lepsa iskustva imamo sa njima nego sa klinikama u Srbiji.

----------


## lopuzica

Sinbad,
Javi se u svakom slucaju nakon terapije. Voljela bih da uspijete. 
Samo mi reci, zbog cega nisi zamrznuo ta dva pokretna u Jevremovoj? Neko ko ima azoospermiju, uspjeh je svaki pronadjeni spermatozoid. 
Ti definitivno nisi radio Micro Tese, jer znam da nijedna klinika u Srbiji to ne radi. To je bila biopsija ili mozda nesto izmedju biopsije i Micro Tese (nisam upucena detaljno), a Micro Tese je bas kako si opisao i to je najdetaljnija metoda trazenja spermatozoida. 
Cula sam i ja da su u Sarajevu na obe klinike strucni. Sto se tice Srbije povjerenje bih dala samo Miordragu Stojkovicu, klinika Spebo u Leskovcu. 
Srecno i samo naprijed!

----------


## Sinbad

Da vam ja ispricam moju zivotnu pricu. Vinka nas je savetovala posle terapije da odmah radimo kod nje njenu micro tese operaciju, ali mi nismo hteli odmah na secenje, mozda bi bilo I uspesnije da smo odmah posle terapije radili. Otisli smo na more, malo smo lutali po nekim klinikama,  I  posle skoro 10 meseci prijatelj nas ubedi, da idemo u Jevremovu, posto je on imao slican problem, njemu su zamrzli 8 spermatozoida I on je dobio blizance od njih. I na njegov nagovor smo otisli, tamo. Tamo je u tolika guzva da ti oni posvete po 5-10 minuta pregleda I razgovora. Ja dajem spermogram, oni mi nalaze 2 pokretna I jedan nepokretan I zamrzavaju, I kazu da krenemo u process vantelesne. Meni je cudno sto sa tako malo krecemo, medjutim, oni meni napominju, to su vam tri bebe, bas tim recima. Ja se razmisljam oni su bolnica , oni valjda znaju, slusacemo doktore. Moja zena koja je poptuno zdrava,dobro reaguje na stimulaciju, ima dosta jajnih celija, ja taj dan dajem spermogram, I nalaze spermatozoide koji nisu dobre morfologije(da napomenem da sam u toku ovog naseg problema dobio I anskioznost, ugojio se 15kg, I bas lose spavam). Odmrzavaju ta 3 spermatozoida I oni su mrtvi, I oni sta ce, zalede jajne celije. (sve mi to placamo) Onda nakndadno zakazujemo sa vinkom operaciju, na dan operacije, ona zavrsi u bolnici na infuziji, I proba da otkaze operaciju, medjutim u jevremovoj su odmrzli jajne celije, I naterali je da dodju, I sad ja lezim na krevetu, a Vinka mrtva hladna ima zabodenu iglu u venu, sprema se da mi prcka po testistima. Ona odradjuje operaciju, nalazi te nerazvijene spermatozoide, I embriolozi pokusavaju da ih spoje sa jajnim  celijama, medjutim 4 dan, nas Aleksandar glavni embriolog zove na razgovor, I iskren kaze, ja ovo ne bi vracao, ne izgleda mi dobro.(bar je on bio iskren,) Poceo da nam se izvinjava, malo da nam prebacuje, kako smo trebali da mi vise puta damo uzorak , na sta mu ja odgovaram, da nama niko nije to rekao. Da na pomenem da smo u process VTO usli kod dr Stankovica, koji je doctor bolnice, nije gostujuci. Samo cu vam reci, da Jevremova koja bi ti naplatila koriscenje toaleta da moze, nije nas nikad zvala da I'm platimo 200 hiljada dinara koje smo navodno ostali duzni, a pre toga smo I'm 420 hiljada dinara platili sa lekovima, a pre operacije su mi rekli, da tim jos toliko dugujemo. Ja sam rekao Aleksandru, da cu I'm platim, samo da porazgovaram sa vasom direktorkom, da joj obrazlozim moj slucaj, I oni su rekli zvacemo vas da platite, I da sa njom pricate, I naravno nikad nas nisu zvali.

----------


## Azoivi

Žene trebam vasu pomoć ponovno! Da se ne ponavljam kod nas se radi o azospermiji sa urednim FSH hormonom, živimo u Njemačkoj i urolog je nakon detaljne analize sperme u ejakulata pronašao alfa-glukosidasu i karnitin i po tome je zaključio da se radi o neopstruktivnoj azospermiji! Da li iko od vas ima iskustva s tim??

----------


## lopuzica

Azoivi, nazalost ne znam nista o tome i prvi put cujem za te pojmove. Sta ti je dr rekao u vezi toga?
Koliko se sjecam vi idete na Micro Tese u 6.mjesecu?!

----------


## Azoivi

Idemo ipak prvo na TESE, on je to objasnio na način da je u detaljnoj analizi sperme to pronađeno sto znaci da kanali nisu zatvoreni jer pronadena alfa glukozidaza znaci da pasjemenik funkcionira! Meni to nije najbolje jasno i nisam vidila da u Hrvatskoj to dokazuju na takav način , a za l karnitin nam nista nije rekao osim da je i to znak da kanali nisU začepljeni ? Znaci tebi to skroz nepoznato?

----------


## Carrot

> Idemo ipak prvo na TESE, on je to objasnio na način da je u detaljnoj analizi sperme to pronađeno sto znaci da kanali nisu zatvoreni jer pronadena alfa glukozidaza znaci da pasjemenik funkcionira! Meni to nije najbolje jasno i nisam vidila da u Hrvatskoj to dokazuju na takav način , a za l karnitin nam nista nije rekao osim da je i to znak da kanali nisU začepljeni ? Znaci tebi to skroz nepoznato?


Draga Azoivi, 
ni ja nisam čula ništa o tome na taj način. 
TESE je ipak neophodan čini mi se, a microtese eventualno.
Normalan FSH je koliko se ja sjećam znak da se ipak dogadja spermatogeneza i da je to opstruktivna azoosp.
Prilično sam sigurna da se na TESE ne budete razočarali. Nakon nekog vremena ponovite i spermiogram (cca pola godine ili  sl) u slučaju da TESE ne bude obećavajuca. Bilo je svakakvih slučajeva, ali svakako u velikoj ste prednosti. 
Ne plašite se, budite optimiste.
Neka vam je sa srećom, i da još ove godine popravite prosjek ovom forumu  :Wink: 
I da, javljaj nam obvezno novosti. I sve nam prenesi iz Njemačke, možda saznamo i mi informaciju više  :Wink: 
Vibramo na najjače!

----------


## azooDAJA

Pozdrav, nova sam ovdje. 
Osjećam se tako izgubljeno.

Prošle su dvije godine od kad smo saznali dijagnozu azoospermija.
Od tad je suprug poslan na razne pretrage.
Ispalo je da nema genetskih anomalija, da su mu hormoni uredni, brisevi negativni.

S nalazima smo krenuli u najbližem centru, u Rijeci. Nakon što nam je indicirana biopsija testisa uz krioprezervaciju upućeni smo za Zagreb.
Prije 13 mjeseci smo prvi put bili na konzultacijama u KBC Zagreb.
Rečeno nam je da ima dosta parova prije nas, da se javimo početkom rujna 2017.

I od tad čekamo i ne znamo na čemu smo. Svaki mjesec zovemo i uvijek je odgovor uskoro.
A godine idu, već smo oboje navršili 37.

Je li normalno toliko čekati? Što poduzeti?

----------


## Carrot

> Pozdrav, nova sam ovdje. 
> Osjećam se tako izgubljeno.
> 
> Prošle su dvije godine od kad smo saznali dijagnozu azoospermija.
> Od tad je suprug poslan na razne pretrage.
> Ispalo je da nema genetskih anomalija, da su mu hormoni uredni, brisevi negativni.
> 
> S nalazima smo krenuli u najbližem centru, u Rijeci. Nakon što nam je indicirana biopsija testisa uz krioprezervaciju upućeni smo za Zagreb.
> Prije 13 mjeseci smo prvi put bili na konzultacijama u KBC Zagreb.
> ...


AzooDAJA mi smo prilicno brzo dosli na red i to bez veze. Budite uporni. Probajte nekakvu vezu mozda. Ne znam...
Pitajte ih kad ste na redu??? Ne shvacam kako tako zavlace. Na Rebro smo mi isli..mislim da se dr zvala Maja...tak nekak

----------


## jelena30

Draga nemoj ćekati odite na VV kod dr.Peroša on je endokrinolog i super je. Nazovete i čeka se najviše tjedan dana. Bilo bi poželjno da mu donesete nalaz od urologa jer to traži i onda on preporući što dalje. Takoder na V.V može odmah napraviti i spermiogram jer oni to traže da se kod njih napravi. MM je od njegovog pregleda pa do TESE koji je radi na Merkuru prošlo svega 3 mjeseca. I tad odlučujete šta će te dalje

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Pozdrav cure! Treba mi savjet kako poboljsati spermiogram namirnicama? Ili sta vi vec savjetujete. Vasa iskustva  :Smile: !! Radi se o asteno (smanjena pikretljivost)

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MimiDrimi

Bok svima,

Ja vas i dalje čitam. Lopuzice i Carrot podrzavam vase savjete.
Čekanje je gubljenje vremena. Skroz sam načulila uši o toj donaciji. Mi još čekamo nalaz kariograma(dan je na Sv.Duhu 16.4.) I one mikrodelecije na y kromosomu. Kad to dobijemo, dogovorili smo se da ćemo na TESE / microTese jer se sama moram uvijeriti na nečeg nema ili pak ima. 
Lopuzice ima li lijepih vijesti iz Praga? Kako je to sve skupa prošlo? 

Pozzzz

----------


## Carrot

Na pravom si putu MimiDrimi!
Nema cekanja, nalaz za nalazom i brzo poredati daskice u glavici i shvatiti da (ako) nemas drugog izbora je ovo sasvim ok opcija. Meni je to prije bilo nesto grozno i neprihvatljivo, ali kad nemas kud pocinje ti odjednom biti normalnije do normalno. Kad ti raste trbuh onda sasvim normalno. Da je lako nije, ali treba posloziti glavicu i hrabro naprijed. Kakav je fsh??? Sretno vam! [emoji176]


> Bok svima,
> 
> Ja vas i dalje čitam. Lopuzice i Carrot podrzavam vase savjete.
> Čekanje je gubljenje vremena. Skroz sam načulila uši o toj donaciji. Mi još čekamo nalaz kariograma(dan je na Sv.Duhu 16.4.) I one mikrodelecije na y kromosomu. Kad to dobijemo, dogovorili smo se da ćemo na TESE / microTese jer se sama moram uvijeriti na nečeg nema ili pak ima. 
> Lopuzice ima li lijepih vijesti iz Praga? Kako je to sve skupa prošlo? 
> 
> Pozzzz

----------


## Apisoj

Pozdrav svima, 
Nisam nista vec dugo tipkala. Da ponovim ukrtatko MM je dijagnosticirsna azoo prosle god 5 mj. Obavili smo sve pretrage svi nalazi hormona, genetika, brisevi sve u redu..odradjena punkcija na VV na zalost nista ( odvija se spermatogeneza ali spermiji ne sazriju ostaju u stadiju mioze) zatim odradjena biopsija u Vinogradskoj kod dr.grubica rezultati same 0  :Sad:  
Mene zanima vase misljenje i iskustva.. dr je uzeo 2 tkiva s L testisa i 3 tkiva s D. Je li moguce da je uzeo vise uzoraka da bi mozdaa bilo ok? Da li da se pomirimo da nema nista i idemo na donorstvo ili posvajanje ili mozda Microtese nesto pomaze? Nisam ni sama pametna, jel imao netko ovakvo iskustvo da je fsh super a da ni tese nije nadjeno nista

----------


## Apisoj

I jos dodatak, kad spomenem bilo kojem dr u HR microtese Sarajevo svi dobiju rogove i kazu nee..ako se odlucite za to samo van i to Maribor, Beč ili Prag

----------


## Carrot

> Pozdrav svima, 
> Nisam nista vec dugo tipkala. Da ponovim ukrtatko MM je dijagnosticirsna azoo prosle god 5 mj. Obavili smo sve pretrage svi nalazi hormona, genetika, brisevi sve u redu..odradjena punkcija na VV na zalost nista ( odvija se spermatogeneza ali spermiji ne sazriju ostaju u stadiju mioze) zatim odradjena biopsija u Vinogradskoj kod dr.grubica rezultati same 0  
> Mene zanima vase misljenje i iskustva.. dr je uzeo 2 tkiva s L testisa i 3 tkiva s D. Je li moguce da je uzeo vise uzoraka da bi mozdaa bilo ok? Da li da se pomirimo da nema nista i idemo na donorstvo ili posvajanje ili mozda Microtese nesto pomaze? Nisam ni sama pametna, jel imao netko ovakvo iskustvo da je fsh super a da ni tese nije nadjeno nista


Apisoj...
ovisno koliko imate godina...
Ako ste u 20ima onda imate vremena i mozda pricekajte s odmrzavanjem svih uzoraka uz tvoju stimulaciju jer moraju doci do tvojih stanica da bi htjeli odmrznuti  njegove uzorke, ali istovremeno da se daje i ejakulat normalni. Ima slucajeva da je uz dobar fsh i TESE s nulama doslo do pronalaska spermija u ejakukatu i do trudnoce! 
Ako ste u kasnijim 30ima preporucam donorstvo, ali prije toga ici na stimulaciju kako bi se odmrznuo isto bar neki uzorak ako ne sve...pazite da vam ne prodje puno godina. 
I ja sam cula za Sarajevo isto!
Navodno u Splitu rade Microtese raspitaj se! Cito polikl.

----------


## Tina1979

> Na pravom si putu MimiDrimi!
> Nema cekanja, nalaz za nalazom i brzo poredati daskice u glavici i shvatiti da (ako) nemas drugog izbora je ovo sasvim ok opcija. Meni je to prije bilo nesto grozno i neprihvatljivo, ali kad nemas kud pocinje ti odjednom biti normalnije do normalno. Kad ti raste trbuh onda sasvim normalno. Da je lako nije, ali treba posloziti glavicu i hrabro naprijed. Kakav je fsh??? Sretno vam! [emoji176]


Hej!
Ja sam ovdje nova, ali forume čitam već neko vrijeme. Točnije, od kada smo se suprug i ja susreli s dijagnozom azoospermije i definitivno se slažem i vidim to sada kao našu grešku, jer smo to puštali, nema čekanja.
Naime ja ima 38, skoro 39, on 42. Prvi spermiogram sve nule na Vrhovcu koji mu se zamjerio jer je morao u jutro u pet otići od kuće da bi otišao uzeti broj da bi došao na red kod urologa negdje popodne. Hvala bogu mi živimo relativno blizu pa je otišao doma, napravio ručak, jeo i otišao ponovno na pregled. Nakon toga smo rekli Vrhovec ne, otišli smo u Vinogradsku. Stvarno su ljubazni, liječnik isto pozitivan i dobar i uopće nije bilo upitno da ide na TESE. Ali mu je u spermiogramu nađena Escherichia i to je liječio punih godinu dana bez ikakvog pomaka. I svaki dolazak je bio ajmo probati još jednom pa će to biti zadnje i tako nekoliko puta i ode godina. Na kraju je rađena ta biopsije s rezultatom nula.  Nakon prvotnog šoka, jer smo stvarno bili pozitivni i očekivali pozitivan nalaz, sam se ja prva pribrala i krenula istraživat tu donaciju i eto spremamo se u Prag, barem u glavama jer u praksi šteka. Ljuti me što sam ja pitala što ja trebam napraviti od pretraga i rekli su ništa čekajte suprugov nalaz. I tu izgubiš brdo vremena jer sam ja za to vrijeme mogla napraviti kompletnu obradu, a ne sad gubiti par mjeseci. 
U svakom slučaju mi sad pokušavamo hvatati zadnji vlak za financiranje od države jer čim ja u deseetom mjesecu napunim 39 ništa od toga pa rekosmo ajmo probati barem nešto pokupiti. Vi koje ste nekoliko puta prošle to znate već sve na pamet, ali kada ideš prvi puta fakat si pogubljen. Mislila sam da sam prikupila sve papire, dođem kod doktora da popuni onaj HZZO obrazac i sad odjednom traži prohodnost jajovoda koju mi nitko u ovih par mjeseci nije ni spomenuo. Jeste i vi sve trebale tu prohodnost za potpomognutu s donacijom sperme?

----------


## Tina1979

> Ljudi,
> 
> vrlo je vazno razdvajati pojam Neopstr.azoo i opstr.azoo prilikom razgovora. Jer kod opstr.azoo proizvodnja postoji ali je samo tehnicki problem i u tom slucaju je mnogo lakse. Ali kod neopstr.azoo koja se uglavnom ocituje povisenim Fsh nema uopce proizvodnje!!! Nemojte se zavaravati citajuci neke postove koji su uspjesno zavrsili jer nitko ne pise kakva azoo je u pitanju a to je nebo- zemlja razlika!!!!
> 
> Molim nekoga i svakoga da tu za sve prisutne navede slucaj koji sa sigurnosu zna da je s Neopstr.azoo tj povisenim FSH dosao do toga da su pronasli cijeli spermij ili dosli do trudnoce!?
> VRLO VAZNO ZA SVE!
> Hvala.
> 
> Jos nesto, svih ovih godina moram primjetiti da kod neopstr.azzo se nitko ne bavi muskarcem vise nego se obave svi pregledi i nalazi i to je to. Kasnije se sve radi oko zene tj na ginekologiji...malo glupo jer nije do zene vec do muskarca?!?!? Ili zbilja nema opcije za takve muskarce ili se nitko ne bavi njima?!?!?!
> to sam nekako primjetila s postavljanjem te dijagnoze sve druge opcije staju?!?!?


Ja sam nova u svemu ovome, ali se apsolutno slažem. Jer takav dojam imam i ja. Zvala sam dan nakon TESE za rezultat, rekla mi žena nula, mala tišina i ja pitam koji je nastavak priče, neke opcije. Ona mirno odgovori, to je to, opcija nema, probajte s donacijom. I nakon toga kreće moje hodočašćenje s njegovim papirima da bi prvo ginekologu objasnila stvar da dobijem uputnice i sad za to sufinanciranje države opet ja sve obavljam, ali s njegovom dijagnozom. 
I ono što se meni čini, dok čekam na hodnicima, slušam razgovore žena, ne iz voajerstva nego jednostavno želim čuti što više iskustava, ispada da je bolje da žena ima problem jer onda uđeš u sustav, imaš nekog MPO ginekologa i na neki način te vodi u svemu tome. Ovako si prepušten sam sebi i ponekad imam osjećaj ko netko ko je uletio u sustav i nešto moljaka. 
Molila bih vaša iskustva s PFC u Pragu. Naime ja sam ih kontaktirala i odmah dobila odgovor i popis pretraga koje trebam obaviti za potpomognutu s donacijom, poslala te nalaze s pristupnicama, ali već tjedan dana nema odgovora. To je normalno za njih ili bolje da počnem tražiti novu kliniku? 
Hvala na odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## Carrot

> Ja sam nova u svemu ovome, ali se apsolutno slažem. Jer takav dojam imam i ja. Zvala sam dan nakon TESE za rezultat, rekla mi žena nula, mala tišina i ja pitam koji je nastavak priče, neke opcije. Ona mirno odgovori, to je to, opcija nema, probajte s donacijom. I nakon toga kreće moje hodočašćenje s njegovim papirima da bi prvo ginekologu objasnila stvar da dobijem uputnice i sad za to sufinanciranje države opet ja sve obavljam, ali s njegovom dijagnozom. 
> I ono što se meni čini, dok čekam na hodnicima, slušam razgovore žena, ne iz voajerstva nego jednostavno želim čuti što više iskustava, ispada da je bolje da žena ima problem jer onda uđeš u sustav, imaš nekog MPO ginekologa i na neki način te vodi u svemu tome. Ovako si prepušten sam sebi i ponekad imam osjećaj ko netko ko je uletio u sustav i nešto moljaka. 
> Molila bih vaša iskustva s PFC u Pragu. Naime ja sam ih kontaktirala i odmah dobila odgovor i popis pretraga koje trebam obaviti za potpomognutu s donacijom, poslala te nalaze s pristupnicama, ali već tjedan dana nema odgovora. To je normalno za njih ili bolje da počnem tražiti novu kliniku? 
> Hvala na odgovoru


Tina1979 ponovno im posalji mail. Inace su zbilja azurni. Saljem ti inbox ali ocito ti je pretrpan. Javi se ako te nes zanima.

----------


## Tina1979

carrot provjerih, inbox nije uopće pun, piše da nemam ovlasti da koristim tu .
Ok, pokušat ću ponovno poslati mail.

----------


## Azoivi

> Pozdrav svima, 
> Nisam nista vec dugo tipkala. Da ponovim ukrtatko MM je dijagnosticirsna azoo prosle god 5 mj. Obavili smo sve pretrage svi nalazi hormona, genetika, brisevi sve u redu..odradjena punkcija na VV na zalost nista ( odvija se spermatogeneza ali spermiji ne sazriju ostaju u stadiju mioze) zatim odradjena biopsija u Vinogradskoj kod dr.grubica rezultati same 0  
> Mene zanima vase misljenje i iskustva.. dr je uzeo 2 tkiva s L testisa i 3 tkiva s D. Je li moguce da je uzeo vise uzoraka da bi mozdaa bilo ok? Da li da se pomirimo da nema nista i idemo na donorstvo ili posvajanje ili mozda Microtese nesto pomaze? Nisam ni sama pametna, jel imao netko ovakvo iskustvo da je fsh super a da ni tese nije nadjeno nista


U istoj situaciji se nalazimo, sve uredno a plivači nema čekamo sada TESE bila sam sva pozitivna dok nisam ovaj tvoj post pročitala , jer su nam svi rekli da ce sve biti ok s obzirom da su hormoni uredni

----------


## branca_i

Evo nase azzo price....Dijagnoza supruga je neopstruktivna azoospermija s fsh 32. Svi drugi nalazi su mu uredni. Skoro 1 godinu je trebalo suprugu da prihvati situaciju i da krenemo u borbu. Meni su 38 godina, a njemu 39. Kao mali je prebolio zausnjake i imao operaciju spustanja testisa. Odlucili smo ne gubiti vise vrijeme te smo otisli u polikliniku Cito u Splitu gdje je suprugu rađena Micro Tese. Sve je proslo super te je nađeno materijala za 5 postupaka ivf/icsi. Prosli smo 
do sad vec 2 neuspješna postupka ivf-a i cekamo rezultate 3. Mogu samo reci da samo parovi koji ovo prolaze mogu u potpunosti razumijeti. Tesko je sve skupa to podnijeti, ali sam toliko zahvalna da uopce imamo mogucnost pokusati imati svoje dijete. Do unazad par mjeseci nisam mislila da ce kod supruga ista naci.

----------


## branca_i

Od velike zelje da opisem nasu borbu s mukom zvanom azoospermija napisem azzo umjesto azoo....

----------


## Carrot

Azoivi kao sto vidis u sljedecem postu od brankice cak i s neopstruktivnom se nadje materijal, tako da je kod vas mnogo jos veca sansa. Nitko ne moze garantirati da ce biti ok, ali da imate vise sanse imate! 
Sretno s TESE, nemojte nagadjati nista dok to ne napravite!


> U istoj situaciji se nalazimo, sve uredno a plivači nema čekamo sada TESE bila sam sva pozitivna dok nisam ovaj tvoj post pročitala , jer su nam svi rekli da ce sve biti ok s obzirom da su hormoni uredni

----------


## Tina1979

Molim pomoć. Konačno sam danas dobila odgovor iz PFC - a; ispostavilo se da je Mirna na godišnjem i da na mailove odgovara netko drugi čiji mail sam tek danas dobila. Naime traže me da napravim trombofilne mutacije ( pretpostavljam uputnicu mi daje ginekolog, gdje i koliko se čeka? )i briseve na klamidiju, mikoplazmu i ureaplazmu ( to mogu obaviti kod privatnog ginekologa gdje inače idem ili? )

----------


## Carrot

> Molim pomoć. Konačno sam danas dobila odgovor iz PFC - a; ispostavilo se da je Mirna na godišnjem i da na mailove odgovara netko drugi čiji mail sam tek danas dobila. Naime traže me da napravim trombofilne mutacije ( pretpostavljam uputnicu mi daje ginekolog, gdje i koliko se čeka? )i briseve na klamidiju, mikoplazmu i ureaplazmu ( to mogu obaviti kod privatnog ginekologa gdje inače idem ili? )


Sve pitaj kod svog ginekologa uputnice. Ja sam radila briseve kod svog ginekologa, a trombofiliju uopce nisam. Vjerojatno to ides u Petrovu ako si u Zg. Ako nisi raspitaj se kod svog ginica

----------


## MimiDrimi

> Na pravom si putu MimiDrimi!
> Nema cekanja, nalaz za nalazom i brzo poredati daskice u glavici i shvatiti da (ako) nemas drugog izbora je ovo sasvim ok opcija. Meni je to prije bilo nesto grozno i neprihvatljivo, ali kad nemas kud pocinje ti odjednom biti normalnije do normalno. Kad ti raste trbuh onda sasvim normalno. Da je lako nije, ali treba posloziti glavicu i hrabro naprijed. Kakav je fsh??? Sretno vam! [emoji176]


Hej evo i mene. 
Carrot, fsh je 26! 
Stigli su nam njegovi nalazi od Kariograma i mikrodelecija na y kromosomu! Oba uredna nalaza! Sretni skroz (u ovim nasim situacijama tome se obradujes kao da sam saznala da sam trudna).
E sad idemo dalje. On ce dobiti uputnicu za sv.Duh i za TESE, pa nam drzite palčeve da nešto pronađu. Bili bi zaista presretni!

----------


## MimiDrimi

> Evo nase azzo price....Dijagnoza supruga je neopstruktivna azoospermija s fsh 32. Svi drugi nalazi su mu uredni. Skoro 1 godinu je trebalo suprugu da prihvati situaciju i da krenemo u borbu. Meni su 38 godina, a njemu 39. Kao mali je prebolio zausnjake i imao operaciju spustanja testisa. Odlucili smo ne gubiti vise vrijeme te smo otisli u polikliniku Cito u Splitu gdje je suprugu rađena Micro Tese. Sve je proslo super te je nađeno materijala za 5 postupaka ivf/icsi. Prosli smo 
> do sad vec 2 neuspješna postupka ivf-a i cekamo rezultate 3. Mogu samo reci da samo parovi koji ovo prolaze mogu u potpunosti razumijeti. Tesko je sve skupa to podnijeti, ali sam toliko zahvalna da uopce imamo mogucnost pokusati imati svoje dijete. Do unazad par mjeseci nisam mislila da ce kod supruga ista naci.


Kako to da niste isli na ICSI postupak?! :zbunjena:

----------


## branca_i

> Kako to da niste isli na ICSI postupak?! :zbunjena:


Sva 3 postupka su bila naravno ICSI, jer nista drugo nije ni bilo moguce.

----------


## Tina1979

Ako sve bude po planu ja bi na postupak trebala u rujnu, dakle to je još dosta daleko, ai ja sam već danas toliko nervozna.  :Smile:  Jučer sam dobila mail s informacijom da bi skoro trebala dobiti protokol i to mi sad sve polako postaje stvarnost. Ne znam kako ste se vi osijećala prije prvog postupka, ali ja počinjem biti nervozna. Najviše se bojim te stimulacije, točnije, da nešto ne zeznem u koracima. Jer da sam htjela pikati injekcije i razmišljati o dozama ljekova studirala bi medicinu  :Smile: ) A sad ću morati svladati i tu vještinu; jeste vi sve same prokužile ili ste na prvo pikanje išle liječniku da vas uputi. Ja sam razmišljala otići do klinike gdje ću odlaziti i na folikulometriju da mi pokažu prvi puta što i kako. Zapravo sve mi je pomalo zastrašujuće; nisam još stigla procesuirati da idem i u opću anesteziju, a toga se oduvijek bojim. Nakon koliko vremena se uopće budi nakon aspiracije? I da, ako ne uzmem od države onih 1000 kn i sve sami plačamo imam li pravo na išta? Primjerice ti lijekovi za stimulaciju, bolovanje, na što imam pravo po tom pitanju?

----------


## branca_i

> Ako sve bude po planu ja bi na postupak trebala u rujnu, dakle to je još dosta daleko, ai ja sam već danas toliko nervozna.  Jučer sam dobila mail s informacijom da bi skoro trebala dobiti protokol i to mi sad sve polako postaje stvarnost. Ne znam kako ste se vi osijećala prije prvog postupka, ali ja počinjem biti nervozna. Najviše se bojim te stimulacije, točnije, da nešto ne zeznem u koracima. Jer da sam htjela pikati injekcije i razmišljati o dozama ljekova studirala bi medicinu ) A sad ću morati svladati i tu vještinu; jeste vi sve same prokužile ili ste na prvo pikanje išle liječniku da vas uputi. Ja sam razmišljala otići do klinike gdje ću odlaziti i na folikulometriju da mi pokažu prvi puta što i kako. Zapravo sve mi je pomalo zastrašujuće; nisam još stigla procesuirati da idem i u opću anesteziju, a toga se oduvijek bojim. Nakon koliko vremena se uopće budi nakon aspiracije? I da, ako ne uzmem od države onih 1000 kn i sve sami plačamo imam li pravo na išta? Primjerice ti lijekovi za stimulaciju, bolovanje, na što imam pravo po tom pitanju?


Prije prvog postupka sam bila uzbuđena i jedva sam cekala da sve krene. Prvih par puta su mi medicinske sestre pokazale kako si dati inekciju, a poslije sam si davala sama, u sva tri postupka. Prije svakog davanja inekcije bih umrla od nervoze i straha da nesto ne zabrljam, ali uvijek sve prođe super. Pogledala sam i par videa na youtubu cisto da budem sigurnija. Punkciju nisam radila nikad pod opcom anestezijom, vec sam dobila nekakav koktel lijekova koji mi je bio ok u prvom i trecem postupku, ali u drugom ne jer je bolilo strasno. Ali sve se da izdrzati, samo da ugledamo svoje bebice.  :Smile:  Svaki put sam bila na bolovanju od samog pocetka stimulacije do bete jer imam dobru ginekologicu, punu razumijevanja, a posao uzasno stresan.

----------


## Carrot

> Ako sve bude po planu ja bi na postupak trebala u rujnu, dakle to je još dosta daleko, ai ja sam već danas toliko nervozna.  Jučer sam dobila mail s informacijom da bi skoro trebala dobiti protokol i to mi sad sve polako postaje stvarnost. Ne znam kako ste se vi osijećala prije prvog postupka, ali ja počinjem biti nervozna. Najviše se bojim te stimulacije, točnije, da nešto ne zeznem u koracima. Jer da sam htjela pikati injekcije i razmišljati o dozama ljekova studirala bi medicinu ) A sad ću morati svladati i tu vještinu; jeste vi sve same prokužile ili ste na prvo pikanje išle liječniku da vas uputi. Ja sam razmišljala otići do klinike gdje ću odlaziti i na folikulometriju da mi pokažu prvi puta što i kako. Zapravo sve mi je pomalo zastrašujuće; nisam još stigla procesuirati da idem i u opću anesteziju, a toga se oduvijek bojim. Nakon koliko vremena se uopće budi nakon aspiracije? I da, ako ne uzmem od države onih 1000 kn i sve sami plačamo imam li pravo na išta? Primjerice ti lijekovi za stimulaciju, bolovanje, na što imam pravo po tom pitanju?


Pikanja nisu problem. To je napravljeno za kucnu radinost. Pogledaj malo youtube i procitaj upute. 
Ima i tema Samodavanje inekcija. 
Sto se tice refundacije ne znam jer mi nismo to uzimali vec sve sami je nismo zeljeli biti u nikakvom sustavu.

----------


## Carrot

> Hej evo i mene. 
> Carrot, fsh je 26! 
> Stigli su nam njegovi nalazi od Kariograma i mikrodelecija na y kromosomu! Oba uredna nalaza! Sretni skroz (u ovim nasim situacijama tome se obradujes kao da sam saznala da sam trudna).
> E sad idemo dalje. On ce dobiti uputnicu za sv.Duh i za TESE, pa nam drzite palčeve da nešto pronađu. Bili bi zaista presretni!


Povisen fsh sto nije bajno, ali nada umire zadnja. Trkom na TESE kako biste znali na cemu ste. SRETNO SRETNO SRETNO

----------


## lopuzica

MimiDrimi, 
Nije me bilo duze vrijeme. Malo sam napravila predah i od foruma i od svega ostalog vezano za VTO. Nije nam nazalost uspjelo ovaj put. Uskoro cu poceti da prikupljam nalaze pa cemo u oktobru vjerovatno pokusati drugi put. 
Vasa situacija je u identicna kao i kod nas, tj mog muza. I mm ima fsh 26 a sve ostalo ok. Ja bih ti predlozila da pored Tese uradite i Micro Tese, jer znalo se desiti da pronadju nekoliko spermatozoida koje poslije zamrznu i imate materijal za VTO. Pravi primjer je branca_i.
Ako tu ne bude nista, nema se vise bilo sta cekati i gubiti vrijeme, vec pravac donacija.

----------


## lopuzica

> Pozdrav svima, 
> Nisam nista vec dugo tipkala. Da ponovim ukrtatko MM je dijagnosticirsna azoo prosle god 5 mj. Obavili smo sve pretrage svi nalazi hormona, genetika, brisevi sve u redu..odradjena punkcija na VV na zalost nista ( odvija se spermatogeneza ali spermiji ne sazriju ostaju u stadiju mioze) zatim odradjena biopsija u Vinogradskoj kod dr.grubica rezultati same 0  
> Mene zanima vase misljenje i iskustva.. dr je uzeo 2 tkiva s L testisa i 3 tkiva s D. Je li moguce da je uzeo vise uzoraka da bi mozdaa bilo ok? Da li da se pomirimo da nema nista i idemo na donorstvo ili posvajanje ili mozda Microtese nesto pomaze? Nisam ni sama pametna, jel imao netko ovakvo iskustvo da je fsh super a da ni tese nije nadjeno nista


Moguce je da to da se spermatozoid mozda  nalazi bas u nekom dijelu testisa koji nije testiran, tj nije isjecen za uzorak. Znam tacno i slucaj gdje je covjek imao sve uredne nalaze, a spermogram nuka. Isao je na punkciju, poslije toga dva puta na biopsiju, tj Tese i sve su bile nule. Kad je uradio Micro Tese pronasli su mu dosta spermatozoida, uradili IVF i sada imaju djevojcicu. Kod Micro Tese se pod mikroskopom pregledaju testisi kompletno, a kod Tese samo ona povrsina koja je uzeta kao uzorak. A pritom nije ni dobro raditi Tese mnogo puta. 
Zelim vaaaam punoooo srece! Ne odustajte! Donacija kao opcija uvijek postoji, ali zasto ne iskoristiti jos jednu mogucnost da dodjete do vlastitih spermatozoida, osim ako niste u kasnim 30-im ili 40-im. Mada vam ni to nece oduzeti puno vremena, uradite Micro tese i ako nema spermatozoida, vec sljedeci mjesec mozete pokusati IVF.

----------


## Malena1988

Ovo je kao nasa situacija.... nasa cera za koji dan puni godinu. Ljudi idite na Micro tese,ne gubite ni zivce,ni novac...

----------


## branca_i

> Ovo je kao nasa situacija.... nasa cera za koji dan puni godinu. Ljudi idite na Micro tese,ne gubite ni zivce,ni novac...


U potpunosti se slažem, ne gubiti vrijeme. Trebs cuvati energiju, zivce i snagu za ono sto daje najbolje rezultate. I ovako je pretesko...

----------


## Azoivi

Malena da li su i kod vas svi hormoni bili u redu uključujući i inhibin b? Jeste uzimali kakve vitamine ili terapiju prije tese?

----------


## Malena1988

Caos...  da,svi hormoni su oduvek bili dobri,inhibin b npr. 59,5 a ref vred od 50-250,ne mogu tacne brojke da se setim. Ali,apsolutno sve je bilo dobro I genetika I hormoni I uz,a punkcije I biopsije uvek nula. Doduse na jednoj biopsiji je nesto nadjeno,ali nisu imali gde da zamrznu. I pored tog recimo dobrog rezultata,na svim narednim klinikama su nas otpisali I slali na donaciju,za koju smo se I spremali,ali jedna clanica me je nagovorila da probamo I micro tese I hvala Bogu,uspeli smo. A,pre MT je pio samo Zlatnu maku,a za ovih 6 god lecenja,uglavnom ono klasicno sto I svi muzevi Profertil,Merional,Pregnil,Klomifen,ali sve je to generalno napamet dobijao kao terapiju,bas zbog urednih hormona.

----------


## Malena1988

Ako vas zanima jos nesto pisite slobodno,ja I dalje s vremena na vreme svratim na ovu temu...

----------


## Azoivi

Mi bi recimo pokušali prije tese sa klomifenom, ali svi su rekli da se s tim nije za zezat bez upute ljecnika, s s obzirom da živimo van hrvatske ovdje nam to niko nije ni spomenuo! Jel vam liječnik propisao klomifen ili ste ga uzimali na svoju ruku?

----------


## Malena1988

Moj savet je da ne uzimate lekove na svoju ruku,ipak to moze da napravi vise stete nego koristi. Nama je dr prepisao,ali nista nije pomogao,a koritoi ga je pre punkcije.

----------


## Carrot

> Mi bi recimo pokušali prije tese sa klomifenom, ali svi su rekli da se s tim nije za zezat bez upute ljecnika, s s obzirom da živimo van hrvatske ovdje nam to niko nije ni spomenuo! Jel vam liječnik propisao klomifen ili ste ga uzimali na svoju ruku?


Nemojte hormone na svoju ruku. Ok one vitaminske tablete kao sto su Profertil i sl., ali Klomifen je stimulacija koliko sam upoznata...Cula sam za Maca prah, Tribulus i sl...to je sve ok, hormone na svoju ruku ne.

----------


## Tina1979

Uzeh si malo predaha od svega pa se vratih ovamo ponovno. Nekako si mislim kolike tisuće žena su to uspjele pa ću valjda i ja naučiti pikati. 
Ne znam sve mi to nekako dugo traje. Ima već skoro mjesec dana da sam poslala papire mailom i rekli su da su nam otvorili e kartone i da će se javiti kad liječnik napravi protokol. Koliko je to kod vas trajalo prije početka prvog postupka? Ja sam računala da ću u rujnu otići gore prvi puta, ali mi se sve čini da od toga ne bude ništa. Da ću tek u listopadu. Rado bih znala kada, jer ipak moram na poslu dogovoriti neke stvari. Radim u školi i ne mogu očekivati, a i nisam taj tip, da će me svi samo tako mijenjati. Mislila sam uzimati bolovanje samo za tih sedam dana koje smo u Češkoj, ali ne znam više. Čitala sam neki dan tu negdje na forumu sve moguće varijante kako to žene rješavaju. Ne znam, ne čini mi se ok da od kolega tražim sve te zamjene, čini mi se najkorektnije i najjednostavnije da uzmem bolovanje i odradim to. Plus,da se ja na posao u jednom smjeru autom vozim malo više od sedamdeset kilometara, nekih sat vremena i uopće ne znam kad krene ta stimulacija kak će to biti. Što ste vi radile? Koliko ste prije uzimale bolovanja?
Neki dan sam sa suprugom razgovarala o financijama i pogubili se pa me zanima koliko je realno da računamo novaca da nam treba za put, autocestu, smještaj. Znam, postupak je toliko koliko je + eventualni dodatni izdaci. Ispod koliko tisuća eura da ne idemo gore?
 Mi mislimo sve plačati u kešu.

----------


## Carrot

> Uzeh si malo predaha od svega pa se vratih ovamo ponovno. Nekako si mislim kolike tisuće žena su to uspjele pa ću valjda i ja naučiti pikati. 
> Ne znam sve mi to nekako dugo traje. Ima već skoro mjesec dana da sam poslala papire mailom i rekli su da su nam otvorili e kartone i da će se javiti kad liječnik napravi protokol. Koliko je to kod vas trajalo prije početka prvog postupka? Ja sam računala da ću u rujnu otići gore prvi puta, ali mi se sve čini da od toga ne bude ništa. Da ću tek u listopadu. Rado bih znala kada, jer ipak moram na poslu dogovoriti neke stvari. Radim u školi i ne mogu očekivati, a i nisam taj tip, da će me svi samo tako mijenjati. Mislila sam uzimati bolovanje samo za tih sedam dana koje smo u Češkoj, ali ne znam više. Čitala sam neki dan tu negdje na forumu sve moguće varijante kako to žene rješavaju. Ne znam, ne čini mi se ok da od kolega tražim sve te zamjene, čini mi se najkorektnije i najjednostavnije da uzmem bolovanje i odradim to. Plus,da se ja na posao u jednom smjeru autom vozim malo više od sedamdeset kilometara, nekih sat vremena i uopće ne znam kad krene ta stimulacija kak će to biti. Što ste vi radile? Koliko ste prije uzimale bolovanja?
> Neki dan sam sa suprugom razgovarala o financijama i pogubili se pa me zanima koliko je realno da računamo novaca da nam treba za put, autocestu, smještaj. Znam, postupak je toliko koliko je + eventualni dodatni izdaci. Ispod koliko tisuća eura da ne idemo gore?
>  Mi mislimo sve plačati u kešu.


Ovo je tema za Česku...
Bolovanje od prvog dana pikanja, nemas kaj razmisljati. Ides na postupak i ciao. To je tvoje pravo. I stojis dokle god ne rijesis. Tamo ti treba recimo 10 ak dana i uzmes smjestaj preko maila kako bi imala flexibilne datume. A prije nego odes, treba isto tako od pocetka pikanja znaci od 2.dana ciklusa cini mi se, psihicki mir i priprema, a onda i folikulometrije prije puta i sl (recimo od 6og ili 8og dc). 
Novaca ti treba od igle do lokomotive iskreno onak oko 50.000,00 kn. Ako ste skromniji mozda malo manje. 
cca 60€ nocenje s doruckom, postupak znas koliko je, hrana, prijevozi itd...
Sto se tice pikanja, to je napravljeno za kucnu upotrebu sto znaci da budes bez straha! Ne bi se to dalo kuci da se radi da nije tako jednostavno i bezazleno. Nema greske.

----------


## sunshine2611

Lijep pozdrav, možda moj post ne spada u ovu temu, no vidim da je aktivno i nadam se da ćete mi pomoći. Nova sam na forumu, i nova trudilica.
Mm i ja radimo na bebi već godinu dana, ništa intenzivno no shvatili smo da nešto nije u redu (mm 36, ja 26). Kod mene svi nalazi u redu, a njegov spermiogram katastrofa. Rečeno nam je da za 3 mj ponovi i ništa više od toga. Ima li tko iskustva s ovakvim nalazom i odgovorom doktora? Jel da odmah idemo privatno ili da pričekamo tih 3 mj? Ako da čekamo, imate li kakvih savjeta (prehrana, dodatci) kako da se popravi ovakvo stanje? Hvala!

----------


## Inesz

sunshine2611,
dobro došla na forum.
na forumu nije dozvoljeno postanje fotografija, možeš staviti fotku na neki servis i ovdje staviti link.

vidjela sam nalaz spermiograma i radi jako malog broja spermija (ukupno oko 3 milijuna), preporučam ponoviti za 3 mjeseca i onda se javiti u neku kliniku koja se bavi izvantjelesnom oplodnjom.

----------


## lopuzica

> Ovo je kao nasa situacija.... nasa cera za koji dan puni godinu. Ljudi idite na Micro tese,ne gubite ni zivce,ni novac...


Upravo ovo sto sam pominjala da parovi gdje su hormoni svi ok, a nema spermatozoida, treba da idu na Mircro Tese (mada smatram da uopsteno se treba ici na MT prije donacije) pominjala sam na osnovu tvoje price i zato mi je drago da si se javila. 
Ne znamo se direktno, ali ja sam te pratila jer su nam muzevi u isto vrijeme isli na Micro Tese u Sarajevu. 
Zato ne odustajte svi vi koji ste se suocili sa azoospermijom, uradite Micro Tese da definitivno utvrdite ima li spermatozoida ili ne! Hormonske terapije su bacanje para i gubljenje vremena.

----------


## Azoivi

Drage moje suborke, želim vam samo javiti da sam nakon konzultacija kod najboljeg i najuspješnijeg doktora za našu problematiku u Njemačkoj saznala da mi u Hrvatskoj imamo jednako uspjesnog, jer su njih dvojica kolege koji zajedno surađuju i ovome su usta puna hvale za dr. Ježeka

----------


## Ivana2018

Pozdrav cure, danas se MM čuo sa jednim prijateljem koji je urolog i koji mu je rekao da se na Rebru radi TESE pomoću mikroskopa. Da li netko zna nešto o tome. To je onda micro TESE ili?

----------


## lujo

> Draga malimis123, 
> Situacija kod MM je slična kao kod TM. Sve je ok izuzev visokog FSH...
> Nakon prve biopsije u SA (New Life) zamolila sam dr Emre da mi pojasni otpusno pismo. Ukratko, napisao je da su seminiferne tubule bile adhezivne i da nije našao uzorak, te da bi nam jedino rješenje bilo donor ili da čekamo matične ćelije.. 
> Posle šest mjeseci smo ponovili micro TESE na Private clinic Döblin u Beču, pod nagovorom prijatelja koji su imali slično iskustvo. Razlika je u tome što ova klinika ima, između ostalog, mnogo jači mikroskop. Sve pohvale za kliniku i osoblje, ali rezultat je opet bio negativan.
> Opet sam zamolila dr Marcus Margreiter koji je radio operaciju da mi objasni što bi mogao biti eventualni uzrok. Rekao mi je isto što i dr Emre. I još mi je rekao da do azoospermije ovog tipa, kada su oštećene tubule, uglavnom dolazi usljed ospica u pubertetu, praćenim temperaturom.
> 
> Kad smo se sabrali od šoka, počeli smo da pratimo novitete u liječenju matičnim ćelijama.
> Trenutno, po našim saznanjima,  liječenje NOA je moguće kod muškaraca koji još uvijek imaju očuvanih seminifernih tubula sa Sertolijevim ćelijama. Dakle, pod pretpostavkom da u nekim adhezivnim tubulama MM još uvijek postoje Sertolijeve ćelije, moglo bi doći do pokretanja procesa spermatogeneze, nakon tretiranha matičnim ćelijama.
> Terapiju rade:
> ...


Pozdrav,zanima me ima li kakvih novosti vezano za tretman maticnim stanicama,je li netko pokusao??

----------


## Burko

> Ljudi,
> 
> vrlo je vazno razdvajati pojam Neopstr.azoo i opstr.azoo prilikom razgovora. Jer kod opstr.azoo proizvodnja postoji ali je samo tehnicki problem i u tom slucaju je mnogo lakse. Ali kod neopstr.azoo koja se uglavnom ocituje povisenim Fsh nema uopce proizvodnje!!! Nemojte se zavaravati citajuci neke postove koji su uspjesno zavrsili jer nitko ne pise kakva azoo je u pitanju a to je nebo- zemlja razlika!!!!
> 
> Molim nekoga i svakoga da tu za sve prisutne navede slucaj koji sa sigurnosu zna da je s Neopstr.azoo tj povisenim FSH dosao do toga da su pronasli cijeli spermij ili dosli do trudnoce!?
> VRLO VAZNO ZA SVE!
> Hvala.
> 
> Jos nesto, svih ovih godina moram primjetiti da kod neopstr.azzo se nitko ne bavi muskarcem vise nego se obave svi pregledi i nalazi i to je to. Kasnije se sve radi oko zene tj na ginekologiji...malo glupo jer nije do zene vec do muskarca?!?!? Ili zbilja nema opcije za takve muskarce ili se nitko ne bavi njima?!?!?!
> to sam nekako primjetila s postavljanjem te dijagnoze sve druge opcije staju?!?!?


Pozdrav za sve! Evo ovako da izlozim nas slucaj.Ja imam 35 muz 39 godina.Posle godinu ipo dana pokusavanja da ostanem u drugom stanju, pocinjemo sa pretragama.U decembru 2016 suprug radi prvi spermogram i bile su sve 0.Ponovio jos dva puta, takodje 0.Dijagnoza -Azoospermia.Pocinjemo sami da citamo po forumima i saznajemo sledece korake tj da je potrebno izvaditi hormone.U decembru 2016 vadi hormone i rezultati su sledeci:
FSH..........28,4 (ref.1,5-12,4)
LH............14,67 (ref 1,7-8,6)
Prolaktin.............17,9 (ref 4,04-15,2)
Testosteron..........3,16 (ref.2,49-8,36)
Svi hormoni poviseni, samo testosteron u granicama normale.Posle ovih nalaza pocinjemo da se informisemo po forumima o slicnim slucajevima.Suprug pocinje da uzima prirodne preparate, med sa semenkama, piskavicu sa medom,cink,c vitamin, caj od crvenog zdravca.U aprilu/2017 odlazi kod urologa, ciji nalaz pokazuje da je sve u redu i predlaze da suprug uradi biopsiju u dijagnosticke svrhe.Odbijamo biopsiju jer se materijal ne moze zamrznuti.Posle 3 meseca koriscenja gore navedenog ponavljamo rezultate hormona :
FSH.................34,3 (ref.1,4-18,1)
LH...................9,1 (ref.1,5-9,3)
Prolaktin.........14,6 (ref.3,46-19,40)
Testosteron.....9,24 (ref.8,40-28,70)

Dakle svi hormoni se vratili u granicu normale samo FSH ostao povisen.Nakon toga odlazimo na konsultacije kod prof.dr koji je specijalista ginekologije i subspecijalista endokrinologije.Propisuje suprugu terapiju Klomifenom 50 mg, po pola tablete 25 dana pa 5 dana pauza tokom 3 meseca.Predlaze da nakon terapije od 3 meseca ponovi spermogram i da uzorak odma na zamrzavanje ako nesto pronadju.Nakon 3 meseca terapije, u avgustu 2017, suprug daje uzorak i pronalaze 10-15 spermatozioda koje zamrzavaju.Dijagnoza - Kriptozoospermia.Nastavlja i dalje sa klomifenom tri meseca i opet u novembru 2017 daje drugi uzorak.Opet nalaze spermatozoide koje zamrzavaju, dijagnoza Kriptozoospermia.U februaru 2018 daje treci uzorak koji opet zamrzavaju sa dijagnozom Kriptozoospermia.U martu 2018 krecemo u postupak, pocinjem stimulaciju.Krajem marta rade aspiraciju gde dobijamo 7 jc, od kojih se 5 bilo u odgovarajucem stadijumu zrelosti i koje su oplodjene ICSI metodom.Od 5 oplodjenih dobijamo 3 osmocelijska embriona koje vracaju 03.04.2018.
Prva beta 13.04.2018......113
Druga beta 16.04.2018....392
Na ultrazvuku 30.04.2018 utvrdjena trudnoca i jedan gestacijski mesak tj da se jedan embrion primio.
Na zalost u XI nedelji na prvom expertnom ultra zvuku ustanovljen missed abortion i uradena evakuciona kiretaza.
Sad smo u postupku prikupljanja dokumentacije za drugi pokusaj vto.Suprug je nastavio terapiju Klomifenom i prirodnim pripravcima:med sa semenkama, piskavicu sa medom, oligogal cink + c vitamin, kompleks b vitamina i zlatnu maku.Krajem septembra ce ici da da prvi uzorak na zamrzavanje i nadamo se da ce se plivaci opet pojaviti  :Smile:

----------


## Azoivi

Ovo mi je prvi put da čujem da su sa visokim FSH pronašli spermatozoide u ejakulatu, hvala na informaciji! Kakvo je sa stanje kod tvog supruga ima li i dalje spermatozoide u ejakultu?

----------


## lady555

Curke nisam se javljala 3 godine od kako sam rodila, mm dijagnoza azoospermija svi nalazi uredni, nitko nam nije mogao reci razlog osim nespustanja jednog testisa u djetinjstvu,radjena Micro Tese i uzeto 8 uzoraka, sada se pripremamo za novi postupak,zato cure nemojte odustajati

----------


## Burko

Pozdrav! Da, retko se dešava da se sa visokim FSH u ejakulatu nađu spermatozoidi, ali eto kod nas je uspelo i to iz prvog pokušaja.Suprug i dalje pije klomifen po istoj šemi i sve ove prirodne stvari.Krajem septembra će biti prva tri meseca od kad pije novu turu klomifena pa ići da da uzorak i nadamo se da će ih opet biti

----------


## lopuzica

> Pozdrav! Da, retko se dešava da se sa visokim FSH u ejakulatu nađu spermatozoidi, ali eto kod nas je uspelo i to iz prvog pokušaja.Suprug i dalje pije klomifen po istoj šemi i sve ove prirodne stvari.Krajem septembra će biti prva tri meseca od kad pije novu turu klomifena pa ići da da uzorak i nadamo se da će ih opet biti


Burko, jeste li ponavljali spermogram? Kakvo je stanje? Navijam za dobre rezultate?

----------


## Burko

> Burko, jeste li ponavljali spermogram? Kakvo je stanje? Navijam za dobre rezultate?


Pozdrav! Suprug još nije išao da da novi uzorak, puna tri meseca od kad pije klomifen su navršena, ali sad mora da napravi pauzu dve nedelje pa da da uzorak.Javljam se svakako čim dobijemo rezultate

----------


## Azoivi

> Pozdrav! Suprug još nije išao da da novi uzorak, puna tri meseca od kad pije klomifen su navršena, ali sad mora da napravi pauzu dve nedelje pa da da uzorak.Javljam se svakako čim dobijemo rezultate


Burko, šta konkretno od prirodnih stvari uzima tvoj dragi?

----------


## Carrot

Samo da javim, rodila sam zdravu djevojčicu prije 2 dana. Ne odustajte i ne gubite nadu. Ako ne ide, rszmislite o drugim opcijama jer dijete u naručju je neusporediv osjećaj. Sretno svima.

----------


## Purple Lu

*carrot* čestitam  :Heart:   :grouphug:

----------


## Josh5

Čestitke od srca! Uživajte zajedno  :Heart: !

----------


## Azoivi

Pozdrav cure, evo da javim da je naša TESE uspješno obavljena našli su veliki broj plivača i konačno znamo da je u pitanju opstruktivna azospermija, uzrok i razlog nismo otkrili

----------


## malimis123

Azoivi, to su odlicne vijesti i zelim vam puno srece dalje  :Smile: 

Gdje ste na kraju radili TESE (ako sam dobro shvatila, nije u pitanju micro TESE)? Vidim i da si spominjala da ste bilo kod poznatog specijalista za ovo podrucje u Njemackoj, mozes li napisati ime doktora molim te?

----------


## lopuzica

Bravo!!! Sjecas li se da sam ti pricala, ako je FSH uredan da ima i nade!!! Zelim vam svu srecu dalje  :Kiss:

----------


## Carrot

> Pozdrav cure, evo da javim da je naša TESE uspješno obavljena našli su veliki broj plivača i konačno znamo da je u pitanju opstruktivna azospermija, uzrok i razlog nismo otkrili


Hvala Bogu, napokon neke lijepe vijesti u ovoj statistici, ali kod vas je to bilo za očekivati uz normalnu razinu FSH.
Bravo i sad samo hrabro naprijed!

----------


## Azoivi

> Azoivi, to su odlicne vijesti i zelim vam puno srece dalje 
> 
> Gdje ste na kraju radili TESE (ako sam dobro shvatila, nije u pitanju micro TESE)? Vidim i da si spominjala da ste bilo kod poznatog specijalista za ovo podrucje u Njemackoj, mozes li napisati ime doktora molim te?


Hvala

----------


## Azoivi

> Azoivi, to su odlicne vijesti i zelim vam puno srece dalje 
> 
> Gdje ste na kraju radili TESE (ako sam dobro shvatila, nije u pitanju micro TESE)? Vidim i da si spominjala da ste bilo kod poznatog specijalista za ovo podrucje u Njemackoj, mozes li napisati ime doktora molim te?


Radi se o prof.dr. Schulze, znaci doktor je prvenstveno veliki čovjek čija riječ hrabri i tješi do samog kraja, a onda stručnjak daleko najjači u Njemačkoj, mi smo bili slučaj sa urednim hormonskim statusom al čitala sam i iskustva ljudi sa visokim FSH hormonom, koji su nakon bezuspješne prve TESE dolazili k njemu i uspio bi ih pronaći! Pogledaj malo po njemačkim forumima i ako te još nešto zanima samo pitaj!

----------


## Azoivi

> Hvala Bogu, napokon neke lijepe vijesti u ovoj statistici, ali kod vas je to bilo za očekivati uz normalnu razinu FSH.
> Bravo i sad samo hrabro naprijed!


Hvala sad u nove pobjede

----------


## Azoivi

> Bravo!!! Sjecas li se da sam ti pricala, ako je FSH uredan da ima i nade!!! Zelim vam svu srecu dalje


Je lopuzice draga i bila si u pravu, sad idemo dalje! 
U kojoj si ti fazi? Jel idete ponovno u postupak?

----------


## malimis123

U kojem gradu je taj doktor? Nasla sam da je u Hamburgu androlog Wolfgang Schulze, mislis li na njega?

----------


## Azoivi

Da to ti je taj doktor , jesi uspila nešto korisno naći ?

----------


## malimis123

Hvala ti na informaciji! Nisam jos stigla detaljnije nista citati, samo sam na brzinu guglala ime, ali svakako cu istraziti

----------


## lopuzica

Samo naprijed  :Smile:  Radujem se zbog vas! Danas mi je 4.dt, drugi pokusaj, iscekujemo betu  :Smile:

----------


## Azoivi

> Samo naprijed  Radujem se zbog vas! Danas mi je 4.dt, drugi pokusaj, iscekujemo betu


Neka ovaj bude dobitni, a bit će vjeruj u to

----------


## Apisoj

Pozdrav curke, nisam tipkala jako jako dugo, baš je trebalo odmora od svega. Mm su svi nalazi ok ali ni nakon TESE nema ništa

----------


## Azoivi

> Pozdrav curke, nisam tipkala jako jako dugo, baš je trebalo odmora od svega. Mm su svi nalazi ok ali ni nakon TESE nema ništa


Zao mi je i suosjećam s tobom! Jeste li vadili inhibin b, jel i on u normali?

----------


## Ninilana

> Evo nase azzo price....Dijagnoza supruga je neopstruktivna azoospermija s fsh 32. Svi drugi nalazi su mu uredni. Skoro 1 godinu je trebalo suprugu da prihvati situaciju i da krenemo u borbu. Meni su 38 godina, a njemu 39. Kao mali je prebolio zausnjake i imao operaciju spustanja testisa. Odlucili smo ne gubiti vise vrijeme te smo otisli u polikliniku Cito u Splitu gdje je suprugu rađena Micro Tese. Sve je proslo super te je nađeno materijala za 5 postupaka ivf/icsi. Prosli smo 
> do sad vec 2 neuspješna postupka ivf-a i cekamo rezultate 3. Mogu samo reci da samo parovi koji ovo prolaze mogu u potpunosti razumijeti. Tesko je sve skupa to podnijeti, ali sam toliko zahvalna da uopce imamo mogucnost pokusati imati svoje dijete. Do unazad par mjeseci nisam mislila da ce kod supruga ista naci.


Branka_i
Možeš li opisati iskustvo sa Citom u smislu brzine pristupa i spremnosti da prepišu neku terapiju.
Btw, sa koliko godina je muž imao operaciju spuštanja testisa i u kakvom su stanju (oprosti što ovako direktno pitam). Moj je imao sa 6 god i dosta su mali.
Hvala

----------


## Ninilana

> Pozdrav za sve! Evo ovako da izlozim nas slucaj.Ja imam 35 muz 39 godina.Posle godinu ipo dana pokusavanja da ostanem u drugom stanju, pocinjemo sa pretragama.U decembru 2016 suprug radi prvi spermogram i bile su sve 0.Ponovio jos dva puta, takodje 0.Dijagnoza -Azoospermia.Pocinjemo sami da citamo po forumima i saznajemo sledece korake tj da je potrebno izvaditi hormone.U decembru 2016 vadi hormone i rezultati su sledeci:
> FSH..........28,4 (ref.1,5-12,4)
> LH............14,67 (ref 1,7-8,6)
> Prolaktin.............17,9 (ref 4,04-15,2)
> Testosteron..........3,16 (ref.2,49-8,36)
> Svi hormoni poviseni, samo testosteron u granicama normale.Posle ovih nalaza pocinjemo da se informisemo po forumima o slicnim slucajevima.Suprug pocinje da uzima prirodne preparate, med sa semenkama, piskavicu sa medom,cink,c vitamin, caj od crvenog zdravca.U aprilu/2017 odlazi kod urologa, ciji nalaz pokazuje da je sve u redu i predlaze da suprug uradi biopsiju u dijagnosticke svrhe.Odbijamo biopsiju jer se materijal ne moze zamrznuti.Posle 3 meseca koriscenja gore navedenog ponavljamo rezultate hormona :
> FSH.................34,3 (ref.1,4-18,1)
> LH...................9,1 (ref.1,5-9,3)
> Prolaktin.........14,6 (ref.3,46-19,40)
> ...


Kod koga ste išli da vam je dao terapiju. Nama je doktor rekao nikakva terapija, nadati se da će microTESE biti uspiješan

----------


## Carrot

> Kod koga ste išli da vam je dao terapiju. Nama je doktor rekao nikakva terapija, nadati se da će microTESE biti uspiješan


A gdje vas šalje ma micro? Da, to vam je jedina nada. Ili probati ponovno nakon nekog vremena napraviti spermiogram.

----------


## Ninilana

> A gdje vas šalje ma micro? Da, to vam je jedina nada. Ili probati ponovno nakon nekog vremena napraviti spermiogram.


Bili smo kod Hauptmana i rekao je da ne daje previše nade; 10% i da pričekamo da dobije microTESE kroz par mjeseci. To ne dolazi u obzir. Sada čekamo nalaze kariograma i mikrodelecija i ako budu dobri platiti ćemo ili u Cita ili u Londonu.
Za sada sam kontaktirala doktoricu iz Cita na mail i ona je odmah pitala moj broj, nazvala me i ostavila mi puno bolji dojam od Hauptmana. Mislim da je po mom mailu shvatila da sam se jako dobro informirala i veoma stručno smo popričale. London je skuplja i na prvu zvuči bolja opcija ali me nešto vuče prema Splitu od samog početka.

----------


## Burko

Mi smo iz Novog Sada išli smo kod prof.dr Artura Bjelice u Genesis

----------


## Gita 10

Ninilana mo smo bili na MTese u St-u. Molim te reci mi jeste li vadili Inhibin b i ako da koji  je rezultat. Ako ne je li vas dr.iz Cita uputila da izvadite? I baš me zanima koja su njezina razmišljanja vezano za terapiju koju je muž uzimao? Nas nije slala na terapiju vec direktno na Mtese. Ako ne uspije onda se može uzimati terapija kroz 6 mj i event.ponoviti zahvat. Mi smi odmah išli u Cito. Nismo se ni raspitivali za dr.mjesta (osim što sam čitala na forumu za dr. Emrea i sl.). Naravno da je ovdje najpovoljnije 6000 kn ispostavilo se prava stnica obzirom što smo kasnije prošli i platili. Mi smo išli logikom ako ih ima naći će ih bilo gdje.
Ovdje na forumu je bilo dvojbe je li Mtese u Splitu pravi ili ne. To sam pitala dr.i rekla je da to je pravi MTese sa mikroskopom koji uvecava 26×. Jako mi je žao što na forumu ima jako malo (usudim se reći osim mog podijeljenog iskustva...gotovo da i nema) za Mtese Split. A znam da ima ljudi koji su išli. Npr.daj dan je dr. imala 2 operacije i sutradan kad smo isli doma dosao je jos jedan par. Ono ima ih ali nitko ne dijeli iskustva. Jer kad uspije onda je super ali kad ne uspije e onda se svi mi pitamo jesmo li trebali ići drugdje.

----------


## Gita 10

> Branka_i
> Možeš li opisati iskustvo sa Citom u smislu brzine pristupa i spremnosti da prepišu neku terapiju.
> Btw, sa koliko godina je muž imao operaciju spuštanja testisa i u kakvom su stanju (oprosti što ovako direktno pitam). Moj je imao sa 6 god i dosta su mali.
> Hvala


Mi smo bili prvo na konzultacijama. Dobili upute za vađenje daljnjih nalaza (mikrodelecije, kariotip, ponoviti hormonske nalaze uz neke dodatke tipa inhibin, ponoviti spermiogram). Jedna dobra genetičarka koju smo sreli slučajno je rekla MM da napravi nalaz i na cističnu fibrozu. Čekali smo nalaze skoro 3 mjeseca . Kad smo dobili nalaze i otišli na ponovne konz.u Cito termin smo dobili za 10 dana. Rekla bih dosta brzo. Savjet: neka muž napravi nalaz na cističnu fibrozu. Ti uzmi uputnicu kog gin.opće prakse i napravi kariotip. To ce ti trebati dalje za postupke a da se uvjeriš da je s tobom sve ok. Vjeruj mi iz prve ruke znam slučaj gdje se muž liječi kad ono i žena ima neki problem slučajno otkriven nakon neuspjelih pokušaja. I neka ti muž napravi nalaz na briseve ako nije (ono za svaki slučaj). I jedan veliki savjet: ako budete ici u Cita med.sestre su jaako radoznalem čistačicu da i ne spominjem. Ja došla uplakana i otvorila srce. Ako si iz splita ili blizine svijet je jako mali hm hm. Zato mani se razgovora sa bilo kime osim sa doktoricom i na pitanja sestara slobodno odbrusi da nemaš s njima što razgovarati. Pusti ti te njihove savjete i dušebrižnost jernezna nitko osim vas samih kako je vama. I nemoj kso ja kasnije razbijati glavu je li bilo međusobnih rasprava među sestrama (a bilo je vjeruj mi) i onda skužiš da jednu znaš iz školskih dana, da druga živi u tvom gradu itd. Eto, i ako te bilo što još zanima pitaj me. Možeš i na pp

----------


## Argente

Uu, mogle bi sestre i čistačice iz Cita zbog ovog dobiti po repu...i neka, ako su stvarno širile dalje

----------


## Gita 10

> Uu, mogle bi sestre i čistačice iz Cita zbog ovog dobiti po repu...i neka, ako su stvarno širile dalje


Argente ne mogu reci da su širile, ali pitanja je itekako bilo. Istina, one moraju čuvati posao i šutati o onom što znaju. Ali sigurno nije ugodno kad ti je neka od njih poznanik i vidi te u klinici. Neće te ona osobno pitati ali hoće neka druga.  A mi došli cijeli u šoku, nemoćni i jadni i onda na nečija pitanja otvoriš dušu. Ne kažem da nisu dobronamjerne i ne omalovažavam njihov položaj ali činjenica je da one to ne trebaju pitati. Na žalost ja sam mslo sporo reagirala. 
nama koji moramo proći kroz ove stvari to je dovoljan stres i ne treba nam još brinuti hoce li neka tamo sestra što reći. Moj je zaključak da ako sam bila na konz.s doktoricom i MM došao na zahvat na njima nije da pitaju a zašto ste vi tu. Hoće li one izvršit zahvat-neće, hoće li dati anesteziju-neće, hoće li odrediti kasnije terapiju-neće. I eto ga, o čemu onda pričamo. Svaka čast dobrim i vrijednim sestrama, možda sam ja malo i paranoična ali uvjerena sam da kokošiju ima u svakom poslu pa tsko i u ovom.

----------


## Gita 10

Da, mene je osobno jedna sestra pitala kakav je bio rezultat operacije. Pitajte me jesam li rekla, jadan si i glup u takvim trenutcima. Zato budi pametna. Taj rezultat je stvar pacijenta i doktora koji radi zahvat.

----------


## Koka 15

Evo i našeg slučaja. 
MM FSH 20
Svi već znate što to znači....
Spermiogram 0
Punkcija 0
Mtese 0
Bili u Citu. Doktorica fenomenalna sve objasni, profesionalna.
Postoji mala šansa da ga se stavi na hormone, ali to ćemo znati kada stignu rezultati genskih pretraga...

----------


## Gita 10

> Evo i našeg slučaja. 
> MM FSH 20
> Svi već znate što to znači....
> Spermiogram 0
> Punkcija 0
> Mtese 0
> Bili u Citu. Doktorica fenomenalna sve objasni, profesionalna.
> Postoji mala šansa da ga se stavi na hormone, ali to ćemo znati kada stignu rezultati genskih pretraga...


Koka 15, od srca vam želim da kod TM daljnje pretrage i zahvat daju najbolje rezultate. Dr. J.S.R. je super. I nama je sve odlično objasnila. Svakako što prije uradite sve nalaze. I ti isto sa ženske strane učini sve potrebno da u startu sebi olakšate za kasnije (npr.dok muž čeka nalaze genetike (mikrodelecije, kariotip, cistična fibroza) ti učiniš sve svoje nalaze (spolni hormoni, brisevi,papa test, urinokultura). Preporučam da i ti napraviš kariotip. 
Sretno.

----------


## Gita 10

> Evo i našeg slučaja. 
> MM FSH 20
> Svi već znate što to znači....
> Spermiogram 0
> Punkcija 0
> Mtese 0
> Bili u Citu. Doktorica fenomenalna sve objasni, profesionalna.
> Postoji mala šansa da ga se stavi na hormone, ali to ćemo znati kada stignu rezultati genskih pretraga...


Koka15 oprosti, tek sad vidim da ste vec radili MTese. Znači tvoj muž je imao zahvat prije nalaza genetskih pretraga? 
Sad bi(obzirom na daljnje nalaze) uzimao hormonsku terapiju i ponovio MTese operaciju?

----------


## Ladybird

Pozdrav!
Nova sam na ovom forumu. :Sad:  MM isto ima azoospermiju nakon 1.spermiograma. Svi nalazi su ok. Osim sto je imao ureaplasmu. Je li moguce da je to od ureaplasme? Barem da iduci nalaz bude malo manje los  :Sad:

----------


## Azoivi

> Pozdrav!
> Nova sam na ovom forumu. MM isto ima azoospermiju nakon 1.spermiograma. Svi nalazi su ok. Osim sto je imao ureaplasmu. Je li moguce da je to od ureaplasme? Barem da iduci nalaz bude malo manje los


 Jeste radili hormonsku analizu? U principu tek nakon 3 spermiograma može se potvrditi azospermija ! U svakom slučaju napravite još koji!

----------


## Ladybird

> Jeste radili hormonsku analizu? U principu tek nakon 3 spermiograma može se potvrditi azospermija ! U svakom slučaju napravite još koji!


 Da i to smo radili. Fsh je 15.3. Lh 7 a testosteron je 21.4. Mikrodelecije su ok jos samo moramo genetsko i kariogram.

----------


## branca_i

Oprosti sto nisam prije odgovorila... pola godine smo odmarali od postupaka. Sto se tiče brzine postupka oko Micro Tese u Cita sve se odvija brzo. Prvo je suprug ponovio spermiogram, pa obavio neke krvne pretrage i ubrzo dogovorio operaciju. Mislim sve kroz mjesec dana. Nakon operacije je ostao 1 noć u poliklinici i potom odmarao kući skoro 1 mjesec. Kod njega s obzirom na neopstruktivnu azoospermiju terapija nije dolazila u obzir. Suprug je imao svega par godina kad je operirao testise. Jedan mu je dobro razvijen i tog su i operirali, a drugi je manji i nije baš razvijen. Inače, potrošili smo sva tkiva, i u ovom zadnjem postupku mi je vraćen jedan embrij koji je naša zadnja šansa za bebu....

----------


## branca_i

> Branka_i
> Možeš li opisati iskustvo sa Citom u smislu brzine pristupa i spremnosti da prepišu neku terapiju.
> Btw, sa koliko godina je muž imao operaciju spuštanja testisa i u kakvom su stanju (oprosti što ovako direktno pitam). Moj je imao sa 6 god i dosta su mali.
> Hvala


Ninilana, ovaj odgovor gore je tebi namijenjen.... Nije prethodno povukao citat...

----------


## Azoivi

> Da i to smo radili. Fsh je 15.3. Lh 7 a testosteron je 21.4. Mikrodelecije su ok jos samo moramo genetsko i kariogram.


Mi koji se borimo s ovim problemom nažalost nemamo bas puno izbora, znaci nakon kompletne hormonske obrade i kariograma jedini izlaz nam je tese ili microtese, bez puno čekanja jer sve ostalo je gubitak vremena! Al na vašem mjestu bi napravila svakako još koji spermiogram, jer ureaplasma može dosta utjecati na spermiogram!

----------


## Ladybird

> Mi koji se borimo s ovim problemom nažalost nemamo bas puno izbora, znaci nakon kompletne hormonske obrade i kariograma jedini izlaz nam je tese ili microtese, bez puno čekanja jer sve ostalo je gubitak vremena! Al na vašem mjestu bi napravila svakako još koji spermiogram, jer ureaplasma može dosta utjecati na spermiogram!


Ovaj mjesec idemo ponovno  na spermiogram. Držte fige. Ja cu bit presretna ako bude i mrvicu bolji. Samo da nesto nađu. :/

----------


## Ninilana

> Ninilana mo smo bili na MTese u St-u. Molim te reci mi jeste li vadili Inhibin b i ako da koji  je rezultat. Ako ne je li vas dr.iz Cita uputila da izvadite? I baš me zanima koja su njezina razmišljanja vezano za terapiju koju je muž uzimao? Nas nije slala na terapiju vec direktno na Mtese. Ako ne uspije onda se može uzimati terapija kroz 6 mj i event.ponoviti zahvat. Mi smi odmah išli u Cito. Nismo se ni raspitivali za dr.mjesta (osim što sam čitala na forumu za dr. Emrea i sl.). Naravno da je ovdje najpovoljnije 6000 kn ispostavilo se prava stnica obzirom što smo kasnije prošli i platili. Mi smo išli logikom ako ih ima naći će ih bilo gdje.
> Ovdje na forumu je bilo dvojbe je li Mtese u Splitu pravi ili ne. To sam pitala dr.i rekla je da to je pravi MTese sa mikroskopom koji uvecava 26×. Jako mi je žao što na forumu ima jako malo (usudim se reći osim mog podijeljenog iskustva...gotovo da i nema) za Mtese Split. A znam da ima ljudi koji su išli. Npr.daj dan je dr. imala 2 operacije i sutradan kad smo isli doma dosao je jos jedan par. Ono ima ih ali nitko ne dijeli iskustva. Jer kad uspije onda je super ali kad ne uspije e onda se svi mi pitamo jesmo li trebali ići drugdje.


Evo, nisam znala da je bilo novih postova...
Spustanje testisa sa 6 god
11 mj 2018 azoo
Kraj 11 mj pocinje piti caj gosp. Mija
12 mj Fsh 45, LH 26, test 15, prolaktin 324
1 mj 2019 2 spermiogram azoo, vidili Hauptmana, daje 10% šanse ali samo mTese i kaže nam da čekamo da dobije tehnologiju (obecavaju mu kroz par mjeseci), kaže da terapije nema i ono što mi se nije svidilo-kaže da ne mora mijenjati navike. Znači da je MM netko tko puši ko lokomotiva i da pjančuje, to ne treba mijenjati. Nije takav ali znam iskustva ljudi koji su uspjeli nešto napraviti zdravijim životom.
Kraj 1 mj 2019 smo se čuli sa dr. J.S.R. iz Cita.
Jako je susretljiva i puno više objasni od Hauptmana. Predložila je još neke nalaze i dogovorili smo se čuti nakon što dođu nalazi kariograma i mikrodelecija. Dala mi je preporuku da za mikrodelecije u KBC Zagreb postanem naporna nakon mj i pol čekanja jer oduže i po četiri mjeseca i još i gube nalaze. To je vadio 05.02. tako da sada čekamo.
I dalje pije čaj gosp. Mija i vitamin E i spomenuo mi je dva puta do sada da u zadnje vrijeme ima neki čudan osjećaj 'dole', kao da se nešto mijenja/rastu.
Dr. iz Splita je rekla da sumnja da je problem genetski s obzirom da je imao zahvat sa 6 god, to je razlog azoospermije. Kaže da je uspiješna 80-90% kod takvih slučajeva. Kaže da FSH nije dobar parametar za predviđanje jer je čovjeku kojemu je bio 66 bila uspiješna a nekome sa 30 i nešto neuspiješna.
Što se tiče terapije, da je ako ne daj bože mTese bude neuspiješna a nađe te neke stanice koje se daju stimulirati i onda se ponavlja mTese nakon operacije. Kaže da ga je nepotrebno kljukati ljekovima jer ne znamo ništa dok ga ne otvori. 
Inhibin b nismo vadili. Nisu ga spominjali ni ona ni Hauptman. Znam za tu pretragu ali vaditi će hormone opet kada dođu nalazi kariograma i mikrodelecija. Nema smisla da stalno vadi krv.
Eto, ako vas još što zanima pišite.
Sada nam je dilema da li poći u London (dr. Jonathan Ramsay, ima još jedan negdje mi je zapisano) ili Split.

----------


## Ninilana

> Mi smo bili prvo na konzultacijama. Dobili upute za vađenje daljnjih nalaza (mikrodelecije, kariotip, ponoviti hormonske nalaze uz neke dodatke tipa inhibin, ponoviti spermiogram). Jedna dobra genetičarka koju smo sreli slučajno je rekla MM da napravi nalaz i na cističnu fibrozu. Čekali smo nalaze skoro 3 mjeseca . Kad smo dobili nalaze i otišli na ponovne konz.u Cito termin smo dobili za 10 dana. Rekla bih dosta brzo. Savjet: neka muž napravi nalaz na cističnu fibrozu. Ti uzmi uputnicu kog gin.opće prakse i napravi kariotip. To ce ti trebati dalje za postupke a da se uvjeriš da je s tobom sve ok. Vjeruj mi iz prve ruke znam slučaj gdje se muž liječi kad ono i žena ima neki problem slučajno otkriven nakon neuspjelih pokušaja. I neka ti muž napravi nalaz na briseve ako nije (ono za svaki slučaj). I jedan veliki savjet: ako budete ici u Cita med.sestre su jaako radoznalem čistačicu da i ne spominjem. Ja došla uplakana i otvorila srce. Ako si iz splita ili blizine svijet je jako mali hm hm. Zato mani se razgovora sa bilo kime osim sa doktoricom i na pitanja sestara slobodno odbrusi da nemaš s njima što razgovarati. Pusti ti te njihove savjete i dušebrižnost jernezna nitko osim vas samih kako je vama. I nemoj kso ja kasnije razbijati glavu je li bilo međusobnih rasprava među sestrama (a bilo je vjeruj mi) i onda skužiš da jednu znaš iz školskih dana, da druga živi u tvom gradu itd. Eto, i ako te bilo što još zanima pitaj me. Možeš i na pp


Hvala ti na savjetima, sreća nismo iz Splita (znam zašto govoriš, čak je Zagreb selo, svi se poznaju) ja sam odradila sto mi je moja gin napisala, to je ok, jedino nije spominjala kariotip

----------


## Ninilana

> Mi smo bili prvo na konzultacijama. Dobili upute za vađenje daljnjih nalaza (mikrodelecije, kariotip, ponoviti hormonske nalaze uz neke dodatke tipa inhibin, ponoviti spermiogram). Jedna dobra genetičarka koju smo sreli slučajno je rekla MM da napravi nalaz i na cističnu fibrozu. Čekali smo nalaze skoro 3 mjeseca . Kad smo dobili nalaze i otišli na ponovne konz.u Cito termin smo dobili za 10 dana. Rekla bih dosta brzo. Savjet: neka muž napravi nalaz na cističnu fibrozu. Ti uzmi uputnicu kog gin.opće prakse i napravi kariotip. To ce ti trebati dalje za postupke a da se uvjeriš da je s tobom sve ok. Vjeruj mi iz prve ruke znam slučaj gdje se muž liječi kad ono i žena ima neki problem slučajno otkriven nakon neuspjelih pokušaja. I neka ti muž napravi nalaz na briseve ako nije (ono za svaki slučaj). I jedan veliki savjet: ako budete ici u Cita med.sestre su jaako radoznalem čistačicu da i ne spominjem. Ja došla uplakana i otvorila srce. Ako si iz splita ili blizine svijet je jako mali hm hm. Zato mani se razgovora sa bilo kime osim sa doktoricom i na pitanja sestara slobodno odbrusi da nemaš s njima što razgovarati. Pusti ti te njihove savjete i dušebrižnost jernezna nitko osim vas samih kako je vama. I nemoj kso ja kasnije razbijati glavu je li bilo međusobnih rasprava među sestrama (a bilo je vjeruj mi) i onda skužiš da jednu znaš iz školskih dana, da druga živi u tvom gradu itd. Eto, i ako te bilo što još zanima pitaj me. Možeš i na pp


Kakav je vama bio ishod? I hormoni prije, i da li ima kakvu povijest bolesti?
Pitam jer mi je plan B ako micro Tese ne daj Bože ne uspije FNA mapping

----------


## Gita 10

> Evo, nisam znala da je bilo novih postova...
> Spustanje testisa sa 6 god
> 11 mj 2018 azoo
> Kraj 11 mj pocinje piti caj gosp. Mija
> 12 mj Fsh 45, LH 26, test 15, prolaktin 324
> 1 mj 2019 2 spermiogram azoo, vidili Hauptmana, daje 10% šanse ali samo mTese i kaže nam da čekamo da dobije tehnologiju (obecavaju mu kroz par mjeseci), kaže da terapije nema i ono što mi se nije svidilo-kaže da ne mora mijenjati navike. Znači da je MM netko tko puši ko lokomotiva i da pjančuje, to ne treba mijenjati. Nije takav ali znam iskustva ljudi koji su uspjeli nešto napraviti zdravijim životom.
> Kraj 1 mj 2019 smo se čuli sa dr. J.S.R. iz Cita.
> Jako je susretljiva i puno više objasni od Hauptmana. Predložila je još neke nalaze i dogovorili smo se čuti nakon što dođu nalazi kariograma i mikrodelecija. Dala mi je preporuku da za mikrodelecije u KBC Zagreb postanem naporna nakon mj i pol čekanja jer oduže i po četiri mjeseca i još i gube nalaze. To je vadio 05.02. tako da sada čekamo.
> I dalje pije čaj gosp. Mija i vitamin E i spomenuo mi je dva puta do sada da u zadnje vrijeme ima neki čudan osjećaj 'dole', kao da se nešto mijenja/rastu.
> ...


Bok Ninilana, bila bih presretna kada bi MTese uspjela kod tvog muža. Borba sa ICSI oplodnjom je opet jedna nova borba koja slijedi, ali znati da nakon dijagnoze neops.azoo imaš mogućnost pokušaja dobiti biološko dijete je vjerujem neprocjenjiva. Naravno, kao što je netko gore napisao: "Samo parovi koji prolaze kroz ovo razumiju"!
Ostati psihički jak je najveća pobjeda u ovoj borbi. Jer, neprestana razočaranja i unutarnje nezadovoljstvo ne čine dobro čovjekovi zdravlju. A opet, dijagnoza neopstr.azoo nije bolest, čovjek koji ju ima je savršeno zdrav! I to je ono najbitnije. 
MM je ima FSH negdje oko 30. Nije imao zaušnjake kao dijete, nije imao nikakve zahvate. Ništa što bi upućivalo na ovu dijagnozu. Živi sasvim uredan život. 
Za dr. Hauptmana nisam čula i nemam iskustava vezano uz njegov rad. Moje mišljenje je da bi svakako trebalo živjeti zdraviji život zbog zdravlja općenito. E, sad, kod dijagnoze azoo gdje spermija nema vjerujem da nikakva promjena načina života ne pomaže. Mislim da se stroga promjena loših životnih navika (pušenje, alkohol, tjelesna težina) prvenstveno odnosi na muškarce sa drugim-blažim dijagnozama lošeg spermiograma.
Da, dr. J.S.R. je i nama tako komentirala parametar FSH. I rekla da se prava slika nikada ne zna dok se ne otvore testisi.
Iskreno, ne znam što da ti kažem za London. Mi, kada smo saznali za Split i mogućnost MTese nismo razmišljali o dr. opcijama tj.mjestima operacije. Možda da probaš prikupiti što više informacija i onda se odlučiti da li London ili Split. Svakako je potrebno razmišljati o financiranju eventualnih daljnjih postupaka u slučaju uspješne operaciju i pronalaska materijala za VTO. Ako pronađu u Splitu, ostajete tu na postupcima (tko radi postupak, kakvi su embriolozi, kakva je statistika uspješnosti). Ako pronadu u Londonu (ista pitanja, eventualbo mogućnost prebacivanja materijala). 
Naravno da je jednostavnija opcija Split ali mnogo drugih faktora za kasniji VTO igra ulogu. Tko su tu zapravo pravi profesionalci?...Odluka će biti samo na vama, prije odluke dobro izvagajte a kad jednom odlučite više se ne osvrćite.
Molim te reci mi koji je to čaj dr. Mije? Kako to funkcionira? Jeste li upoznali doktoricu s tim i ako da kakvi su njezini komentari?

----------


## Gita 10

> Kakav je vama bio ishod? I hormoni prije, i da li ima kakvu povijest bolesti?
> Pitam jer mi je plan B ako micro Tese ne daj Bože ne uspije FNA mapping


Kod nas, na žalost, negativan. Nema nikakvu povijest bolest, genetski nalazi uredni (mikrodelecije, kariotip, cistična fibroza). Hormoni FSH oko 30. Ostali hormoni u granicama urednosti. Inhibin ispod granice urednosti. 
Što je to FNA mapping?

----------


## Ninilana

> Bok Ninilana, bila bih presretna kada bi MTese uspjela kod tvog muža. Borba sa ICSI oplodnjom je opet jedna nova borba koja slijedi, ali znati da nakon dijagnoze neops.azoo imaš mogućnost pokušaja dobiti biološko dijete je vjerujem neprocjenjiva. Naravno, kao što je netko gore napisao: "Samo parovi koji prolaze kroz ovo razumiju"!
> Ostati psihički jak je najveća pobjeda u ovoj borbi. Jer, neprestana razočaranja i unutarnje nezadovoljstvo ne čine dobro čovjekovi zdravlju. A opet, dijagnoza neopstr.azoo nije bolest, čovjek koji ju ima je savršeno zdrav! I to je ono najbitnije. 
> MM je ima FSH negdje oko 30. Nije imao zaušnjake kao dijete, nije imao nikakve zahvate. Ništa što bi upućivalo na ovu dijagnozu. Živi sasvim uredan život. 
> Za dr. Hauptmana nisam čula i nemam iskustava vezano uz njegov rad. Moje mišljenje je da bi svakako trebalo živjeti zdraviji život zbog zdravlja općenito. E, sad, kod dijagnoze azoo gdje spermija nema vjerujem da nikakva promjena načina života ne pomaže. Mislim da se stroga promjena loših životnih navika (pušenje, alkohol, tjelesna težina) prvenstveno odnosi na muškarce sa drugim-blažim dijagnozama lošeg spermiograma.
> Da, dr. J.S.R. je i nama tako komentirala parametar FSH. I rekla da se prava slika nikada ne zna dok se ne otvore testisi.
> Iskreno, ne znam što da ti kažem za London. Mi, kada smo saznali za Split i mogućnost MTese nismo razmišljali o dr. opcijama tj.mjestima operacije. Možda da probaš prikupiti što više informacija i onda se odlučiti da li London ili Split. Svakako je potrebno razmišljati o financiranju eventualnih daljnjih postupaka u slučaju uspješne operaciju i pronalaska materijala za VTO. Ako pronađu u Splitu, ostajete tu na postupcima (tko radi postupak, kakvi su embriolozi, kakva je statistika uspješnosti). Ako pronadu u Londonu (ista pitanja, eventualbo mogućnost prebacivanja materijala). 
> Naravno da je jednostavnija opcija Split ali mnogo drugih faktora za kasniji VTO igra ulogu. Tko su tu zapravo pravi profesionalci?...Odluka će biti samo na vama, prije odluke dobro izvagajte a kad jednom odlučite više se ne osvrćite.
> Molim te reci mi koji je to čaj dr. Mije? Kako to funkcionira? Jeste li upoznali doktoricu s tim i ako da kakvi su njezini komentari?


Ma mi imamo istu logiku, ako ima naći će gdje god radili.
Vadio je briseve, bakteriološki, itd... tu je sve ok.
To je doktor iz Solina Mijo Katurić. Ne reklamira se, cula sam za njega slučajno. Najviše uspjeha ima kada je loš spermiogram općenito. Azoo je ipak druga priča ali kada sam ga pitala jel tu imao uspjeha rekao je da jest (ja mislim da su to slucajevi opstruktivne ali hej svaka azoo je šok). 
Čaj košta simbolično 150 kn i on kao pošalje za dva mjeseca ali ima tu i za pola godine. Uz to pošalje naputke što još jesti, uzimati, što izbjegavati...
Preporučio nam je da se ne gubimo sa punkcijom i biopsijom jer doktori znaju faliti mjesto.
Kaže da ako muškarac ima tih nekih stanica (ne znam kojih) čaj može pomoći ali treba biti strpljiv i uporan a ako nema, ne može ništa pomoći.
Mi idemo logikom da nam je to jedina 'terapija' prije mTese s obzirom na visok FSH kada već doktori ne prepisuju terapiju.
I još nešto, moj muž nije osoba sklona umišljanju i placebo efektu pa mi je bilo čudno kada je spomenuo da ima osjećaj kao da mu testisi 'rastu'.
Znati ćemo nakon mTese, što da ti kažem...

----------


## Ninilana

> Kod nas, na žalost, negativan. Nema nikakvu povijest bolest, genetski nalazi uredni (mikrodelecije, kariotip, cistična fibroza). Hormoni FSH oko 30. Ostali hormoni u granicama urednosti. Inhibin ispod granice urednosti. 
> Što je to FNA mapping?


Jedino u Americi na tri Lokacije i Londonu. 
To je za sada najdetaljnije snimanje testisa, nikakva operacija i nailazila sam na slučajeve da nađu spermije i nakon neuspiješne mTese. Broj je malen, ali nađu svaki koji postoji ako postoji. Nakon toga rade mTese na mjestima na kojima su prethodno skeniranjem vidili da ima spermija. Ako ih ima broj je do 20 max (nakon neuspiješne mTese).
Fna mapping je otprilike 6000€, a onda na to mTese se dodatno plaća.

----------


## Ninilana

Zaboravih napomenuti...
Zaboravila sam reći doktorici za čaj ali jesmo rekli našem urologu i on je komentirao neka ga nastavi piti jer mu ne može škoditi.
Nakon otprilike tjedan dana pijenja čaja (popio bi ga navečer) počeo se jako znojiti noću. Možda mu čaj čisti tijelo općenito. Googlala sam da je hipotalamus zaslužan za prekomijerno znojenje, a zaslužan je i za ove spolne hormone.
Pitala sam gosp. Mija i on je rekao da je to normalno/dobro.

----------


## Ninilana

> Oprosti sto nisam prije odgovorila... pola godine smo odmarali od postupaka. Sto se tiče brzine postupka oko Micro Tese u Cita sve se odvija brzo. Prvo je suprug ponovio spermiogram, pa obavio neke krvne pretrage i ubrzo dogovorio operaciju. Mislim sve kroz mjesec dana. Nakon operacije je ostao 1 noć u poliklinici i potom odmarao kući skoro 1 mjesec. Kod njega s obzirom na neopstruktivnu azoospermiju terapija nije dolazila u obzir. Suprug je imao svega par godina kad je operirao testise. Jedan mu je dobro razvijen i tog su i operirali, a drugi je manji i nije baš razvijen. Inače, potrošili smo sva tkiva, i u ovom zadnjem postupku mi je vraćen jedan embrij koji je naša zadnja šansa za bebu....


Svim srcem se nadam da ćete uspijeti. Pazi se, ne nerviraj se i pij folnu kiselinu i još neke stvari da što bolje pripremiš svoje tijelo. Ne znam gdje živiš ali u Zg postoji akupunktura kao priprema za oplodnju. Vanka je to standardna praksa i pospiješuje oplodnju za 50%.
Ako ne daj bože ne uspije i ako imate novaca javite se ili dr. Suks Minhas ili dr. Jonathanu Ramsayu u Londonu preko maila sa svim nalazima i nalazom mTese. Vjerojatno bi muža stavili na terapiju i odradili FNA mapping prije mTese.
To bi bila nova borba do koje se nadam da nećete doći ali dobro je znati da nisu sve nade izgubljene.

----------


## Ninilana

http://www.ajandrology.com/article.a...;aulast=Jarvis

Za sve koji ili imaju novaca i hoće napraviti nešto što im dava najveće šanse Fna mapping pa onda microTese
I
Za sve one koji bi ponovili microTese

----------


## Gita 10

> Jedino u Americi na tri Lokacije i Londonu. 
> To je za sada najdetaljnije snimanje testisa, nikakva operacija i nailazila sam na slučajeve da nađu spermije i nakon neuspiješne mTese. Broj je malen, ali nađu svaki koji postoji ako postoji. Nakon toga rade mTese na mjestima na kojima su prethodno skeniranjem vidili da ima spermija. Ako ih ima broj je do 20 max (nakon neuspiješne mTese).
> Fna mapping je otprilike 6000€, a onda na to mTese se dodatno plaća.


Ninilana, što da kažem osim da vam želim svu sreću u daljnjoj borbi. Malo sam čitala o FNA mappingu. Iskreno, ja sam iz prva dva članka stekla sasvim drugačije mišljenje- u smislu da je FNA mapping odbačen od većine stručnjaka iz razloga što ako pokaže da ima "materijala" opet se treba na MTese, a MTese bi to svakako otkrila. Kao to je korak više koji je potrebno platiti a za isti rezultat. Ali opet, ograđujem se jer sam cijeloj temi posvetila svega nekoliko minuta za čitanje 2-3 članka. Pretpostavljam da si ti to sve bolje proučila i nadam se da je to još jedna mogućnost. Svakako ću pogledati link koji si ostavila dolje.

----------


## Ninilana

Dobro je nakon neuspijesnje mTese. Prije prve mTese nema smisla. Ima za ljude koji imaju puno novaca pa žele biti sigurni.
Dosta doktora to odbacuje jer svejedno treba napraviti mTese nakon FNA i zaista mTese je jedini/najbolji način za izvući spermu ali ovo nije loše za ponovljeni mTese. 20 i nešto % ponovljene mTese nakon Fna mappinga nađe spermu jer locira određena mjesta. 
Ovo je dobro znati za sve.
Mi ćemo ići na mTese prvo, ali treba nekada razmišljati i par koraka unaprijed.
Ovo pišem više zato što mislim da više ljudi ima ovu dijagnozu nego što smo svijesni. Nikada u životu nisam pisala na forumu a kada smo dobili dijagnozu forum mi je više pomogao nego klasični web. 
Kada završi putovanje napisati ću sve kako se nama odvijalo jer nažalost netko drugi će u budućnosti tražiti informacije i nadu ovdje.
Kada ljudi riješe ovaj problem zaborave da će netko drugi vrednovati svaku informaciju.
Od 50 000 muškaraca koji gledaju nogometnu utakmicu 500 ih ima azoo.

----------


## Ladybird

Zna li netko kolikonse dugo na Rebru  eka na mTese ili biopsiju?

----------


## Ninilana

Na rebru još nema mTese. Možda dobiju kroz par mjeseci

----------


## Gita 10

> Dobro je nakon neuspijesnje mTese. Prije prve mTese nema smisla. Ima za ljude koji imaju puno novaca pa žele biti sigurni.
> Dosta doktora to odbacuje jer svejedno treba napraviti mTese nakon FNA i zaista mTese je jedini/najbolji način za izvući spermu ali ovo nije loše za ponovljeni mTese. 20 i nešto % ponovljene mTese nakon Fna mappinga nađe spermu jer locira određena mjesta. 
> Ovo je dobro znati za sve.
> Mi ćemo ići na mTese prvo, ali treba nekada razmišljati i par koraka unaprijed.
> Ovo pišem više zato što mislim da više ljudi ima ovu dijagnozu nego što smo svijesni. Nikada u životu nisam pisala na forumu a kada smo dobili dijagnozu forum mi je više pomogao nego klasični web. 
> Kada završi putovanje napisati ću sve kako se nama odvijalo jer nažalost netko drugi će u budućnosti tražiti informacije i nadu ovdje.
> Kada ljudi riješe ovaj problem zaborave da će netko drugi vrednovati svaku informaciju.
> Od 50 000 muškaraca koji gledaju nogometnu utakmicu 500 ih ima azoo.


Ninilana, slažem se-dijeljenje iskustava u ovakvim dijagnozama može biti od velike pomoći. Ja sam se također najviše informirala na forumu i moram priznati da sam ovdje saznala puno toga i tako ujedno skratila put u ovoj borbi. Pogotovo mi je pomoglo prilikom odluke za PFC, planiranja puta i smještaja, nerazumijevanja oko stimulacije i sl. Drago mi je što postoji mogućnost za FNA Mapping. Pročitala sam članak. Ulijeva nadu za one koji odluče krenuti s novom borbom nakon neuspješne mtese.

----------


## Ladybird

> Na rebru još nema mTese. Možda dobiju kroz par mjeseci


A gdje se onda ide na to u Zagrebu? Vidjela sam na forumu na ima u onoj poliklinici u St al me zanima za Zg.

----------


## Ivana2018

Na Rebru nema mTese rade klasičnu biopsiju (TESE) i čeka se par mjeseci

----------


## Mia86

Pozdrav zene, samo da vam javim nase iskustvo.. Neopstruktivna azoospermija, fsh ok, radjena microtese u Pragu i pronadjeno spermica za 4 icsi postupka. Prvi put se nije uhvatilo, 2.put biokemijska(prije par dana) i nadam se da ce biti treca sreca

----------


## Gita 10

> Pozdrav zene, samo da vam javim nase iskustvo.. Neopstruktivna azoospermija, fsh ok, radjena microtese u Pragu i pronadjeno spermica za 4 icsi postupka. Prvi put se nije uhvatilo, 2.put biokemijska(prije par dana) i nadam se da ce biti treca sreca


Mia u kojoj ste klinici radili Mtese? Od srca vam želim treću sreću!!

----------


## Mia86

Klinika Pronatal sanatorium. U 04/2018 idemo u Pronatal u Pragu i microtesom dobivamo dovoljan broj za 4 ivf-icsi oplodnje.
Prvi put u 08/2018 dobili 1blastocistu i 1morulu, do trudnoce nije doslo.. Drugi put prije 20ak dana dobijemo 2odlicne blastice, koristim embryoglue, pola tabl prednizona, 2*2utrogestan(od punkcije) i fragmin od transfera. Presretna jer je do trudnoce doslo, ali nazalost biokemijska...8dnt beta 35,12dnt  beta 13  :Sad:  
Imam heterozigotni tip gena (ct) MTHFR-C677T i PAI-1 delecijski genotip (4G/4G). Tek sad citam da mi s ovom mutacijom teze probavljamo folnu kiselinu(sinteticku) , trebalo bi piti folat(organski oblik). Citam da bi bilo dobro izvaditi d-dimer, homocistein, TORCH, imunoloske pretrage.. Cekam da menstruacija prodje pa cu otici napravit uzv i nadam se da ce me ginekolog uputiti na neke daljnje pretrage.
Jedino sto me trenutno veseli je planiranje ponovnog odlaska u Prag cim prije... Oprostite na duzem postu, ako imate neki savjet pisite  :Smile:  Sretno svima

----------


## Gita 10

> Klinika Pronatal sanatorium. U 04/2018 idemo u Pronatal u Pragu i microtesom dobivamo dovoljan broj za 4 ivf-icsi oplodnje.
> Prvi put u 08/2018 dobili 1blastocistu i 1morulu, do trudnoce nije doslo.. Drugi put prije 20ak dana dobijemo 2odlicne blastice, koristim embryoglue, pola tabl prednizona, 2*2utrogestan(od punkcije) i fragmin od transfera. Presretna jer je do trudnoce doslo, ali nazalost biokemijska...8dnt beta 35,12dnt  beta 13  
> Imam heterozigotni tip gena (ct) MTHFR-C677T i PAI-1 delecijski genotip (4G/4G). Tek sad citam da mi s ovom mutacijom teze probavljamo folnu kiselinu(sinteticku) , trebalo bi piti folat(organski oblik). Citam da bi bilo dobro izvaditi d-dimer, homocistein, TORCH, imunoloske pretrage.. Cekam da menstruacija prodje pa cu otici napravit uzv i nadam se da ce me ginekolog uputiti na neke daljnje pretrage.
> Jedino sto me trenutno veseli je planiranje ponovnog odlaska u Prag cim prije... Oprostite na duzem postu, ako imate neki savjet pisite  Sretno svima


Mia onda je to opstruktivna azoo a ne neopstruktivna, zar ne? Obzirom da je FSH bio uredan. Da ne bunimo ostale forumaše. 
Žao mi je zbog biokemijske i želim vam svu sreću na idućem postupku. 
Ne znam ništa o heterotigotnom genu kojeg spominješ pa ti tu ne mogu pomoći.
Mislim da je embrioglue dobrodošao i za idući postupak. Nama su u PFC nudili još jednu metodu (mislim da se zove LASZT ali nisam više sigurna). Uglavnom radi se o laserskom stanjivanju omotca embriona. Metoda je 300 eura. Nama je rečeno da svaka od ovih metoda povećava šansu za oko 7%. Mi smo prvi puta uzeli glue. Drugi puta smo mislili LASZT no nije bilo potrebe jer je embrion vec probio omotac prije transfera (bio je odličan) pa smo ipak uzeli glue. I uspjelo je.

----------


## Mia86

Pozz Gita,
Evo bas sam nasla zadnji nalaz koji je vadio i da malo je povisen fsh10,20 (ref. Vrijednost 1,3-8,1 IU/L) i nalaz na kojem pise neopstruktivna azoospermija..nitko nam nikad nije komentirao fsh, a poslije uspjesne microtese nisam ni razmisljala vise o tim nalazima.. 
Nama su sad nudili asistirani hatching(mislim da je 200€), ali na kraju nije bilo potrebe za njim, embriologica rekla da bi kroz 2h od transfera opna trebala puknit..

----------


## Gita 10

> Pozz Gita,
> Evo bas sam nasla zadnji nalaz koji je vadio i da malo je povisen fsh10,20 (ref. Vrijednost 1,3-8,1 IU/L) i nalaz na kojem pise neopstruktivna azoospermija..nitko nam nikad nije komentirao fsh, a poslije uspjesne microtese nisam ni razmisljala vise o tim nalazima.. 
> Nama su sad nudili asistirani hatching(mislim da je 200€), ali na kraju nije bilo potrebe za njim, embriologica rekla da bi kroz 2h od transfera opna trebala puknit..


Mia86 to su tako lijepe vijesti da je još netko s neopstruktivnom azzo imao uspješu MTese. Da, u PFC isto tako embriolozi savjetuju koju metodu ili metode uzeti. Naravno ako se želi neka dodatna metoda.

----------


## Ninilana

> A gdje se onda ide na to u Zagrebu? Vidjela sam na forumu na ima u onoj poliklinici u St al me zanima za Zg.


U RH ima samo u Splitu, privatno Cito (možete dobiti dio novca nazad preko HZZO-a.
Dr.Hauptman mi je rekao da očekuje da će dobiti na Rebru kroz par mjeseci, kao obećavaju mu.
U BiH ima Behcaci i New Life ali ja ne bih išla tamo s obzirom na sve što sam čitala.
Ghent je jako uspiješan ali nemaju mTese što vam ne žele reći preko maila.
Provjerite još Češku, Njemačku, Španjolsku, U.K.
U Španjolskoj sam nalazila dosta klinika ali kod nas nisam našla nikoga sa iskustvom mTese tamo.

----------


## Gita 10

> U RH ima samo u Splitu, privatno Cito (možete dobiti dio novca nazad preko HZZO-a.
> Dr.Hauptman mi je rekao da očekuje da će dobiti na Rebru kroz par mjeseci, kao obećavaju mu.
> U BiH ima Behcaci i New Life ali ja ne bih išla tamo s obzirom na sve što sam čitala.
> Ghent je jako uspiješan ali nemaju mTese što vam ne žele reći preko maila.
> Provjerite još Češku, Njemačku, Španjolsku, U.K.
> U Španjolskoj sam nalazila dosta klinika ali kod nas nisam našla nikoga sa iskustvom mTese tamo.


Ninilana zar HZZO refundira za privatni MTese u Cita? Mi to nismo znali. To je super informacija za one koji idu. Inače cijena prije 2 god je bila 6000 kn.

----------


## Ninilana

Da ali ne znam proceduru jer još nismo došli do toga pa ne želim o tome misliti prije vremena.
Kad saznam točno napisati ću ovdje.

----------


## Ninilana

I ne znam jel to i mTese ili samo ženski dio. Znam gdje pitati ako je kome hitna informacija. Ne refundiraju sve nego samo dio.
I dalje je 6000 mTese ali to je prvi dio. Ženski izađe 12000-20000 kn pa je dobro znati da postoji mogućnost za povrat dijela novca.

----------


## Ladybird

> U RH ima samo u Splitu, privatno Cito (možete dobiti dio novca nazad preko HZZO-a.
> Dr.Hauptman mi je rekao da očekuje da će dobiti na Rebru kroz par mjeseci, kao obećavaju mu.
> U BiH ima Behcaci i New Life ali ja ne bih išla tamo s obzirom na sve što sam čitala.
> Ghent je jako uspiješan ali nemaju mTese što vam ne žele reći preko maila.
> Provjerite još Češku, Njemačku, Španjolsku, U.K.
> U Španjolskoj sam nalazila dosta klinika ali kod nas nisam našla nikoga sa iskustvom mTese tamo.


 Puno hvala na odgovoru.  :Smile: ) mi smo isto kod dr. Hauptmana. Nadam se da ce bit uskoro na Rebru mTese. To bi bilo super  :Smile:  Makar je vec i to da mozes u St otic veliko olaksanje. Barem ne moras ic van Hrv.

----------


## Ninilana

Želim vam svu sreću. Kažeš da ste nedavno saznali, vadite sve nalaze: 
FSH, LH, Prolaktin, testosteron, ukupni testosteron, inhibin b
Mikrodelecije kromosoma y
Kariogram
Kada ih budete imali ne pristajte na običnu Tesa jer su sa microTese najbolje šanse pronalaska, a ako muž ima nizak FSH i LH može dobiti terapiju

----------


## Ladybird

> Želim vam svu sreću. Kažeš da ste nedavno saznali, vadite sve nalaze: 
> FSH, LH, Prolaktin, testosteron, ukupni testosteron, inhibin b
> Mikrodelecije kromosoma y
> Kariogram
> Kada ih budete imali ne pristajte na običnu Tesa jer su sa microTese najbolje šanse pronalaska, a ako muž ima nizak FSH i LH može dobiti terapiju


 Nalazi hormona su uredu. Svi su unutar referentnih vrijednosti. Jedino sto nije bilo uredu je bila ta ureaplasma koju smo sad rjesili i jos u 3.mj imamo za obavit kariogram. Mikrodelecije su isto uredu i svi ostali brisevi.  Hvala puno na informacijama. Tu najvise saznam na forumu  :Smile:  inace bi bili izgubljeni  :Sad:

----------


## Saky89

Pozdrav svima!Mi smo za ovu dijagnozu saznali pre 2 meseca i od tada krece nasa borba.Uradili smo sve analize,hormone,kariotip,delecije y,briseve....znaci sve sto je bilo potrebno.Svi nalazi su u redu osim FSH koji je 23.Pre 2 dana smo imali micro tese operaciju,nazalost nijedan spermatozoid nije nadjen.Suprug nije imao nijednu terapiju pre toga,sto je meni malo bilo cudno,ali su rekli da nije potrebno.Radili smo na klinici Bahceci u Sarajevu,osoblje i klinika su stvarno super,sve najbolje za njih.Medjutim operaciju je radio dr.Umit Goktolga,koji je ginekolog,sto je meni takodje bilo jako cudno.Nalaz je poslat na patologiju i rezultati su za 3 nedelje.Onda sam ja odmah posle operacije kontaktirala doktora iz Turske,koji ima veliko iskustvo i jedan je od najboljih za ovaj problem.Poslala sam mu sve nalaze i njemu je jako bilo cudno da je ginekolog radio ovaj zahvat,prosto je ostao bez teksta,i jos mi je reko da je radjena samo obicna TESE,nazalost.E sad vise nisam pametna.Jedina nada nam je on.

----------


## Munkica

> U RH ima samo u Splitu, privatno Cito (možete dobiti dio novca nazad preko HZZO-a.
> Dr.Hauptman mi je rekao da očekuje da će dobiti na Rebru kroz par mjeseci, kao obećavaju mu.
> U BiH ima Behcaci i New Life ali ja ne bih išla tamo s obzirom na sve što sam čitala.
> Ghent je jako uspiješan ali nemaju mTese što vam ne žele reći preko maila.
> Provjerite još Češku, Njemačku, Španjolsku, U.K.
> U Španjolskoj sam nalazila dosta klinika ali kod nas nisam našla nikoga sa iskustvom mTese tamo.


Uz Brussel radi tese. 
http://www.brusselsivf.be/men-tese-pesa-eej

----------


## lopuzica

> Pozdrav svima!Mi smo za ovu dijagnozu saznali pre 2 meseca i od tada krece nasa borba.Uradili smo sve analize,hormone,kariotip,delecije y,briseve....znaci sve sto je bilo potrebno.Svi nalazi su u redu osim FSH koji je 23.Pre 2 dana smo imali micro tese operaciju,nazalost nijedan spermatozoid nije nadjen.Suprug nije imao nijednu terapiju pre toga,sto je meni malo bilo cudno,ali su rekli da nije potrebno.Radili smo na klinici Bahceci u Sarajevu,osoblje i klinika su stvarno super,sve najbolje za njih.Medjutim operaciju je radio dr.Umit Goktolga,koji je ginekolog,sto je meni takodje bilo jako cudno.Nalaz je poslat na patologiju i rezultati su za 3 nedelje.Onda sam ja odmah posle operacije kontaktirala doktora iz Turske,koji ima veliko iskustvo i jedan je od najboljih za ovaj problem.Poslala sam mu sve nalaze i njemu je jako bilo cudno da je ginekolog radio ovaj zahvat,prosto je ostao bez teksta,i jos mi je reko da je radjena samo obicna TESE,nazalost.E sad vise nisam pametna.Jedina nada nam je on.


Draga Saky,
Nalaz FSH pokazuje da je u pitanju neopstruktivna azoospermia. Bilo kakva terapija je u tom slučaju je gubljenje vremena, jer se spermatogeneza i ne odvija. 
Malo mi je cudno da se u Bahceciju “igraju” sa Micro Tese i da na nalazu napisu da je radjen Micro Tese, a radili su zapravo Tese. Na osnovu cega je to taj dr zaključio? Moje misljenje je da pokažeš te nalaze još nekome i da čuješ još jedno mišljenje, pa ako su zaista uradili Tese, imaš pravo da ih tužiš. U svakom slučaju dobro to ispitaj i suoči se sa njima. 
Srećno!

----------


## Saky89

Ovako,doktor iz Turske ima preveliko iskustvo,6300 operacija MicroTese iza sebe,svakodnevno gledam njegove video snimke na Instagramu i Facebook-u.Kod njega dolaze ljudi iz celog sveta.On je i urolog i androlog,svakom daje terapiju,prati stanje iz meseca u mesec i kad misli da je najbolje radi MicroTese.Kod njega su uspevali ljudi i koji su imali po dve neuspesne MicroTese,i FSH 70,i ljudi sa 2%sanse za uspeh.E sad,mi cekamo nalaz patologije,onda saljemo njemu,i cekamo da vidomo kako i sta dalje.Inace,ja vec dva meseca ne funkcionisem kako treba,lezem i budim se sa ovom temom,citam vase komentare 3 puta dnevno,jednostavno ne mogu da se pomirim tek tako.Uporna sam i za kratak period smo dosta toga uradili,ali nazalost rezultat je negativan,ipak ja ne gubim nadu ni posle ovoga.

----------


## lopuzica

> Ovako,doktor iz Turske ima preveliko iskustvo,6300 operacija MicroTese iza sebe,svakodnevno gledam njegove video snimke na Instagramu i Facebook-u.Kod njega dolaze ljudi iz celog sveta.On je i urolog i androlog,svakom daje terapiju,prati stanje iz meseca u mesec i kad misli da je najbolje radi MicroTese.Kod njega su uspevali ljudi i koji su imali po dve neuspesne MicroTese,i FSH 70,i ljudi sa 2%sanse za uspeh.E sad,mi cekamo nalaz patologije,onda saljemo njemu,i cekamo da vidomo kako i sta dalje.Inace,ja vec dva meseca ne funkcionisem kako treba,lezem i budim se sa ovom temom,citam vase komentare 3 puta dnevno,jednostavno ne mogu da se pomirim tek tako.Uporna sam i za kratak period smo dosta toga uradili,ali nazalost rezultat je negativan,ipak ja ne gubim nadu ni posle ovoga.


Možeš li mi reći koji je dr u pitanju?

----------


## Saky89

Naravno,dr.Tansel Kaplancan.

----------


## lopuzica

> Naravno,dr.Tansel Kaplancan.


Hvala ti Saky89.
Mog supruga je operisao dr Emre Barcikoglu u klinici New Life u Sarajevu. On je isto jedan od vodećih u Evropi po pitanju Micro Tese-a. S obzirom da mu nije pronadjen nijedan spermatozoid, dr je rekao nemojte se zavaravati bilo kakvim terapijama, ako nismo ovim putem našli ne postoji drugi način da ih nadjemo. Spomenuo je samo metodu sa matičnim ćelijama, ali je rekao da je ta grana još u povoju, bar je tad bila 2016. 
Hvala ti za ovog dr, baš ću sad pogledati. 
Vama želim pregršt sreće i da što prije uspijete! Javljaj sve novosti!!!

----------


## Saky89

Hvalaaa punooo

----------


## Ninilana

> Uz Brussel radi tese. 
> http://www.brusselsivf.be/men-tese-pesa-eej


Ovo je klasična biopsija, ne microTese.

----------


## lopuzica

> Hvalaaa punooo


Saky, da li ovaj dr ordinira samo u Istanbulu ili i u našoj nekoj klinici?

----------


## Saky89

Koliko sam ja zakljucila u razgovoru sa njim,samo u Istanbulu u Acibadem bolnici.Cena MicroTESE je 2000$.

----------


## lopuzica

> Koliko sam ja zakljucila u razgovoru sa njim,samo u Istanbulu u Acibadem bolnici.Cena MicroTESE je 2000$.


Saky, javi sta vam je dr rekao. Bas me zanima.
Kako ste vi culi za njega? Kad ukucam njegovo ime ne izlazi mi puno toga, osim postova sa fb i Instagrama.

----------


## Saky89

Kucajte Dr.Tansel Kaplancan,ima dosta snimaka.Sasvim slucajno sam ga nasla cim smo saznali dijagnozu,danima sam pretrazivala na netu i naisla i na njega.Pisala sam mu na instagramu,odmah je odgovarao...znaci mozete i vi slobodno da mu pisete.Mi smo se da kazem malo zeznuli,otisli smo u Sarajevo,   iako nam je on rekao da malo ko radi pravu Micro Tese,da je najbitnije iskustvo i da su cak oni sa klinike Bahceci zvali njega jer nemaju pravog lekara za takve stvari.Bio je u cudu kad smo rekli da je terapija po njihovom misljenju nepotrebna, napisao mi je nesto u fazonu "Da li ste normalni da odete na bilo kakvu operaciju testisa bez terapije"i?????!!!!!

----------


## lopuzica

> Kucajte Dr.Tansel Kaplancan,ima dosta snimaka.Sasvim slucajno sam ga nasla cim smo saznali dijagnozu,danima sam pretrazivala na netu i naisla i na njega.Pisala sam mu na instagramu,odmah je odgovarao...znaci mozete i vi slobodno da mu pisete.Mi smo se da kazem malo zeznuli,otisli smo u Sarajevo,   iako nam je on rekao da malo ko radi pravu Micro Tese,da je najbitnije iskustvo i da su cak oni sa klinike Bahceci zvali njega jer nemaju pravog lekara za takve stvari.Bio je u cudu kad smo rekli da je terapija po njihovom misljenju nepotrebna, napisao mi je nesto u fazonu "Da li ste normalni da odete na bilo kakvu operaciju testisa bez terapije"i?????!!!!!


Saky89, kako šalješ nalaze? Jel ih prevodiš na turski? 
Kontaktirala sam dr. I meni je odmah odgovorio. I ja sam mu spominjala nalaze i kako sam shvatila to mu ništa nije bitno. Rekao je da moramo da dodjemo u Istanbul, gdje će on uraditi spermogram i nalaze i onda odrediti terapiju. 
Podijeli sa nama sve novosti, molim te...

----------


## Saky89

Nisam nista prevodila,slikala sam sve nalaze  i tako ih slala.Tu je bio nalaz spermograma,hormona,kariotipa i mikroledecija y,mislim da za to i nije potreban prevod,ali kad nam stigne nalaz patologije,njega cu prevesti.I naravno javljam vam sve novosti,javljajte i vi.Pozzzz

----------


## Saky89

Stigli su nam danas rezultati patologije.Pise da su pronadjene Sertolijeve stanice,odmah sam nalaz poslala doktoru.Dao mi je broj telefona na koji mozemo da zakazemo kod njega termin za dolazak u Istanbul,i napomenuo da se treba ispitati koren sperme,sto mi bas i nije najjasnije,i rekao da ce terapija trajati najmanje 6 meseci.Za koji dan cemo najverovatnije zakazati pa cemo videti sta i kako,iskreno mislim da ce terapija biti preskupa,ali to nam je zadnja i jedina sansa.

----------


## lopuzica

> Stigli su nam danas rezultati patologije.Pise da su pronadjene Sertolijeve stanice,odmah sam nalaz poslala doktoru.Dao mi je broj telefona na koji mozemo da zakazemo kod njega termin za dolazak u Istanbul,i napomenuo da se treba ispitati koren sperme,sto mi bas i nije najjasnije,i rekao da ce terapija trajati najmanje 6 meseci.Za koji dan cemo najverovatnije zakazati pa cemo videti sta i kako,iskreno mislim da ce terapija biti preskupa,ali to nam je zadnja i jedina sansa.


Odlicno Saky.. Nadam se da ce da nece biti toliko skupa da je nemoguce skupiti. Iskreno nadam i raduje  vasem uspjehu. Nadam se da ce sve biti kako treba...
Javljaj sve novosti.

----------


## Saky89

Pozdrav svima!Upravo smo se vratili iz Turske,utisci su odlicni,doktor je fenomenalan.Suprug je radio dodatne analize kod njih,2 spermograma u razmaku od sat vremena,najnovija tehnika koja se radi samo u Japanu i u Turskoj,i pronasli su spermatide od kojih nastaju spermatozoidi.U Sarajevu su nam rekli da nemamo nikakve sanse sa Sertoli celijama,u nalazu patologije se spermatide i ne spominju,medjutim doktor je rekao da to nije tacno,rekao je i da je operacija radjena pogresno,bez prethodne terapije.Prepisao je injekcije 2 puta nedeljno 3 meseca,zatim sledi operacija varikocele,onda opet terapija pa cemo videti da li ce se spermatide razviti u spermatozoide.Odmah su nam na klinici porucili injekcije i lekove,sve smo to preuzeli i prosli preko granice bez problema(isli smo kolima 750km).I samo da kazem da su lekovi i injekcije dosta jeftinije tamo nego kod nas,terapija za 3 meseca je kod njih 510 eura,zajedno sa lekovima,a kod nas su samo injekcije 700 eura,plus lekovi.Ako vas bilo sta zanima slobodno pisite.Pozdrav

----------


## lopuzica

Bas mi je drago da ste odlicno prosli. Da li to znaci da svi ljekari do sada nisu primjetili da treba da operise varikocelu? Otkud sada to?
Da li ce mu pored te operacije raditi i Micro Tese? Koliko vas je kostao pregled? I jos nesto me zanima, ako uspijete doci do spermatozoida, da li cete na toj klinici raditi vantjelersnu?

----------


## Saky89

Ne na toj klinici,oni ce nas dalje uputiti na kojoj,verovatno na nekoj u blizini jer se u celom kvartu nalaze samo bolnice.Konsultacije i dva spermograma su negde oko 170 eura,i plus su ga slali na skener,i to je negde oko 100 eura.Tu su otkrili da i varikocela pravi problem,,iako su u Srbiji rekli da ona ne smeta.Znaci prvo idu injekcije i lekovi tri meseca,pa onda operacija varikocele u avgustu,zatim opet terapija i onda bi trebala da bude Micro Tese u Acibadem bolnici koja je odma prekoputa.Na kraju svakog meseca proverava hormone i saljemo doktoru nalaz.

----------


## Ladybird

Pozdrav cure!
Zna li netko kako ide nakon biopsije ili punkcije testisa dalje postupak ukoliko se nađe materijala a mi zelimo ici privatno na postupak umjetne oplodnje. Naprimjer biospiju ili punkciju napravimo na Rebru a postupak oplodnje zelimo napraviti kod Podobnika ili u nekoj drugoj poliklinici. Je li to uopce moguce? Ili smo vezani za Petrovu ako je punkcija ili biopsija na Rebru? Ima li netko iskustva? 
Zanima me isto ima li netko iskustva s poliklinikom Cito u Splitu? Navodno su dosta uspješni kad je u pitanju azoospermia.
Hvala!

----------


## Ivana2018

Mi smo imali biopsiju na Rebru i sada krećemo u postupak u Petrovoj. Zvala sam prije biopsija jednu privatnu kliniku i rekli su mi da je prijenos moguć ali uz odobrenje hzzo-a pa možda da nazoveš njih i pitaš koji je postupak.

----------


## Ladybird

> Mi smo imali biopsiju na Rebru i sada krećemo u postupak u Petrovoj. Zvala sam prije biopsija jednu privatnu kliniku i rekli su mi da je prijenos moguć ali uz odobrenje hzzo-a pa možda da nazoveš njih i pitaš koji je postupak.


 Puno hvala na odgovoru. Svakako cu nazvati. Zelim puno srece u postupku   :Smile: )) koliko ste dugo cekali biopsiju?

----------


## Ivana2018

Nekih cca 3 mjeseca s time da smo trebali još 3-4 ali je valjda netko odustao pa su muža zvali 2 dana prije da dođe. Uglavnom dosta se čeka. Pogotovo sada ide ljeto tako da mislim da možete očekivati najraniji termin na jesen. Nas je isto uhvatilo ljeto. 
Hvala. Također i vama puno sreće

----------


## Saky89

Pozdrav!Evo da se javim i ja nakon jednog meseca terapije,danas je suprug radio hormone,FSH je pre terapije bio 25,danas je 0,9,LH bio 14,sada je 1,10,ukupni testosteron bio 2,8,sada 5,80.Znaci ukupni testosteron je sada odlican,a FSH I LH znatno snizeni,malo im fali da budu u normali.Ipak je moguce sniziti ih,iako uglavnon ljudi govore da nema sanse.

----------


## Sinbad

Ti terapijom regulises FSh,LH i testosteron. To je  normalma reakcija na hormonsku terapiju menopurom i pregnilom. Isto se meni desilo. Ti tom terapijom nadomescujes hormone,tj hipofiza salje testisima vrednosti hormona testisi onda pokusavaju ds proizvode spermatozoide,ali  u 99 posto slucaja ne uspeju. Npr,cim bi prestao ds koristi terapiiju,posle 10 dana bi mu se hormoni vratili na pocetan polozaj,a to je polozaj koji imaju testisi koji imaju poremecenu spermogenezu.

----------


## Saky89

Mi se samo nadamo da ce se spermatide koje su mu pronadjene razviti u spermatozoide uz pomoc ove terapije i da ce na operaciji naci makar nekoliko spermatozoida.Mada je sada u Turskoj moguce raditi i sa spermatidama,tako da nam je to zadnja opcija.

----------


## Ninilana

Cestitam Azovi,
Mozes li molim te dati mail od doktora Schulzea?

----------


## Ladybird

Pozdrav! Zna li netko, koji doktor radi mTESE u polklinic CiTO u Splitu? Hvala!

----------


## Ninilana

> Pozdrav! Zna li netko, koji doktor radi mTESE u polklinic CiTO u Splitu? Hvala!


Gdje god da radite, ne pristajte bez terapije. Nama je ova iz Cita davala velike nade pa na kraju ćorak. Kontaktirali smo i mi Dr. Kaplancana i isto ne može vjerovat da je JSR išta radila bez terapije. Nalaz nakon microTESE su dvije rečenice. Rekao je da je to radio netko jako neiskusan.

----------


## Saky89

Isto tako je i nama rekao kada smo bili kod njega,sokirao se kada je video nalaze posle operacije M.Tese,cak je i rekao da to uopste nije M.Tese vec samo Tese.

----------


## Ninilana

> Pozdrav!Evo da se javim i ja nakon jednog meseca terapije,danas je suprug radio hormone,FSH je pre terapije bio 25,danas je 0,9,LH bio 14,sada je 1,10,ukupni testosteron bio 2,8,sada 5,80.Znaci ukupni testosteron je sada odlican,a FSH I LH znatno snizeni,malo im fali da budu u normali.Ipak je moguce sniziti ih,iako uglavnon ljudi govore da nema sanse.


Saky, možeš li rwći koju terapiju muž uzima?
Ja volim sve progooglat zato pitam

----------


## Saky89

Terapija je sledeca:2 puta dnevno po 1 tableta NEOfortil(sastoji se od  L-Karnitina,L-Arginin,Vitamin E,Vitamin C,Cink,Koenzim Q10,Folna kiselina,Selen)  i injekcije Ovitrellle dva puta nedeljno.

----------


## Ladybird

> Gdje god da radite, ne pristajte bez terapije. Nama je ova iz Cita davala velike nade pa na kraju ćorak. Kontaktirali smo i mi Dr. Kaplancana i isto ne može vjerovat da je JSR išta radila bez terapije. Nalaz nakon microTESE su dvije rečenice. Rekao je da je to radio netko jako neiskusan.


Puno hvala na odgovoru. A ako su svi nalazi uredunsto se uopće daje za terapiju?

----------


## Ladybird

> Gdje god da radite, ne pristajte bez terapije. Nama je ova iz Cita davala velike nade pa na kraju ćorak. Kontaktirali smo i mi Dr. Kaplancana i isto ne može vjerovat da je JSR išta radila bez terapije. Nalaz nakon microTESE su dvije rečenice. Rekao je da je to radio netko jako neiskusan.


Puno hvala na odgovoru. A ako su svi nalazi uredu sto se uopće daje za terapiju?

----------


## Ninilana

> Puno hvala na odgovoru. A ako su svi nalazi uredu sto se uopće daje za terapiju?


Vecini nisu dobri nalazi ali cak i kada jesu dobro promislite gdje cete i sto cete. Evo ja bas istrazujem Doktora Kann Aydos. Na stranici ima opisano dosta slučajeva i to teških. Opisuje problem i terapiju. Nije sve tako crno bijelo je li FSH visok, nizak ili normalan. Ja bih se radije dala u ruke nekome tako detaljnom. Poslala sam mu danas mail pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## Sinbad

> Terapija je sledeca:2 puta dnevno po 1 tableta NEOfortil(sastoji se od  L-Karnitina,L-Arginin,Vitamin E,Vitamin C,Cink,Koenzim Q10,Folna kiselina,Selen)  i injekcije Ovitrellle dva puta nedeljno.


Saky, interesuje me, da li tvoj suprug prima celu dozu ovitrela od 250 mcg ?

----------


## Saky89

Da,celu dozu.

----------


## Ninilana

> Pozdrav!Evo da se javim i ja nakon jednog meseca terapije,danas je suprug radio hormone,FSH je pre terapije bio 25,danas je 0,9,LH bio 14,sada je 1,10,ukupni testosteron bio 2,8,sada 5,80.Znaci ukupni testosteron je sada odlican,a FSH I LH znatno snizeni,malo im fali da budu u normali.Ipak je moguce sniziti ih,iako uglavnon ljudi govore da nema sanse.


Saky, prvo, neizmijerno ti hvala sto si nam rekla za doktora Kaplancana. Evo, mi se dogovaramo za termin.
Imali smo neuspiješni mTESE u Citu. Iste komtentare kao vi smo dobili od doktora Kaplancana. Provati cemo pa sto bude bude. Jeste li opet vadili krv za drugi mjesec terapije? Kakva je sada situacija?
Mi cemo isto obavihestavati svih kako ide.

----------


## Saky89

Jos uvek nismo za drugi mesec,1.jula vadimo, a oko 12.jula cemo saznati termin operacije varikocele,negde otprilike oko 1.avgusta idemo za Istanbul.Evo upravo sada je primio 17-tu injekciju,ostale su jos 7.Vama zelimo puno srece,doktor je super kao i njegova asistentkinja,videcete

----------


## Sinbad

Ja sam bio kod dr Tansela,pre 15 dana. Ako mozete uradite hormone kod vas. Nama su pregled,dva spermograma,FSH, LH,testosteron, naplatili 450 eura.

----------


## Saky89

> Ja sam bio kod dr Tansela,pre 15 dana. Ako mozete uradite hormone kod vas. Nama su pregled,dva spermograma,FSH, LH,testosteron, naplatili 450 eura.


U pravu ste,mi smo dan pre odlaska kod njega uradili hormone,i onda nas je kostalo oko 160 eura,pregled i dva spermograma.Sta vam je doktor dalje rekao?Da li je dao terapiju?

----------


## Sinbad

Dao je klasicnu terapiju pocetnu,ovitrell 2x nedeljno i neke vitamine,omega 3 i jos neke njihove. To je za prva tri meseca. Ja msm ds posle ubaci samo menopur kao dodatni lek. 7 meseci minimalno traje terapija,pa onda micro tese. Deluje iskusno,generalno,ima dosta tih operacija. Kad bi mogli pre operacije da radimo FNA maping,bilo bi jos bolje,ali oni to ne rade.

----------


## Sinbad

Izvinjavam se na ovim silnim zarezima.  :Smile: Nzm sta mi je. Generalno kad pricam o ovoj temi dosta sam emotivan,pa ne obracam paznju na pravopis.

----------


## Saky89

> Izvinjavam se na ovim silnim zarezima. Nzm sta mi je. Generalno kad pricam o ovoj temi dosta sam emotivan,pa ne obracam paznju na pravopis.


Nema veze,zarezi nisu bitni,bitno je da mi uspemo kod dr.Tansela

----------


## Ninilana

> Pozdrav svima!Upravo smo se vratili iz Turske,utisci su odlicni,doktor je fenomenalan.Suprug je radio dodatne analize kod njih,2 spermograma u razmaku od sat vremena,najnovija tehnika koja se radi samo u Japanu i u Turskoj,i pronasli su spermatide od kojih nastaju spermatozoidi.U Sarajevu su nam rekli da nemamo nikakve sanse sa Sertoli celijama,u nalazu patologije se spermatide i ne spominju,medjutim doktor je rekao da to nije tacno,rekao je i da je operacija radjena pogresno,bez prethodne terapije.Prepisao je injekcije 2 puta nedeljno 3 meseca,zatim sledi operacija varikocele,onda opet terapija pa cemo videti da li ce se spermatide razviti u spermatozoide.Odmah su nam na klinici porucili injekcije i lekove,sve smo to preuzeli i prosli preko granice bez problema(isli smo kolima 750km).I samo da kazem da su lekovi i injekcije dosta jeftinije tamo nego kod nas,terapija za 3 meseca je kod njih 510 eura,zajedno sa lekovima,a kod nas su samo injekcije 700 eura,plus lekovi.Ako vas bilo sta zanima slobodno pisite.Pozdrav


Saky, evo mi se spremamo ići i bookiramo let i smještaj pa me zanima da li se sve to odvija u jednom danu ili se treba sutra vratiti po nalaze, ljekove itd...

----------


## Saky89

> Saky, evo mi se spremamo ići i bookiramo let i smještaj pa me zanima da li se sve to odvija u jednom danu ili se treba sutra vratiti po nalaze, ljekove itd...


Potrebno je dva dana,barem je nama tako bilo.Prvog dana pregled i spermogram,drugog dana sa rezultatima kod njega po terapiju.Mi smo bili smesteni u hotelu svega 2 min.hoda od klinike,20 eura je  nocenje po osobi.

----------


## Sinbad

> Potrebno je dva dana,barem je nama tako bilo.Prvog dana pregled i spermogram,drugog dana sa rezultatima kod njega po terapiju.Mi smo bili smesteni u hotelu svega 2 min.hoda od klinike,20 eura je  nocenje po osobi.


Tako je i nama bilo. Moj vam je savet  da uradite hormone ranije cisto da ne bi mnogo vise placali kod njih.

----------


## Ninilana

> Tako je i nama bilo. Moj vam je savet  da uradite hormone ranije cisto da ne bi mnogo vise placali kod njih.


Hvala. Sestra nam je rekla jedan dan pa mi je malo bilo čudno.
Hormone imamo od 5 mj.
Hvala vam velika. Sinbad, kakva je kod vas situacija? Je li kod vas isto bilo iza spermiograma spermatocita?

----------


## Sinbad

Situacija je losa. Nije bilo spermocita. Dosta sam i ja sam istrazivai azoospermiu i po stranim sajtovima. Cak sam pokusao i sa ayurvedom. (Stara indijska medicina). Poenta price je sa sa visokim FSH,funkcija testisa je onemogucena,pretezno zbog ostecenja testisa. Fibroznog tkiva. Jbg,nama za van telesnu je dovoljno 0,1 procenat da je u dobrom stanju da sa normalnim semenim kanalicima i da proizvodi,a da doktor tansel to uoci. Tako on i radi. Meni je plan da za 7 meseci terapije ispostujem njegov plan terapine,pritom ubacim teretany sa vezbama koje si testosterom busteri. Sredim ishranu,alkohol koji povisuju estrogen izbacim totalno. Msm,nama koji se trudimo da proizvedemo desetine a ne milione,svaki vid zdravog zivotsa  je bitan cak i za desetine spermotozoida,koliko se nadamo. Sad ,videcemo.

----------


## Saky89

Hormoni nakon drugog meseca terapije,FSH 1,20,LH je sada u minusu,testosteron 17,5.Doktor kaze da je zadovoljan,najvise testosteronom.Krajem meseca idemo na operaciju varikocele,ostajemo 4,5 dana,tada ce i meni obaviti detaljne preglede.

----------


## Ninilana

> Hormoni nakon drugog meseca terapije,FSH 1,20,LH je sada u minusu,testosteron 17,5.Doktor kaze da je zadovoljan,najvise testosteronom.Krajem meseca idemo na operaciju varikocele,ostajemo 4,5 dana,tada ce i meni obaviti detaljne preglede.


Bravo Saky, svi se nadamo s vama. Nevjerovatno je kako nas svih veseli ovakva vijest, kao da su pronašli plivače. Kako se muž osjeća pod terapijom? Mi idemo krajem mjeseca pa ćemo vas svih obavijestiti.

----------


## Saky89

Odlicno se oseca,nikakve promene nismo uocili osim sto ima veci apetit nego ranije,i malo se ugojio,ali to je ok.Ja sam vise pod stresom od njega,nekako ja teze prezivljavam sve ovo,dva dana sam ok pa onda pet nisam,danas mislim uspecemo sigurno a onda sutra vec mislim da nemamo sanse,i tako sve u krug.Dosta i kosta sve ovo,skupljamo novac,moramo i kredit da dignemo a vec imamo jedan i zato sam stalno pod strepnjom.Ali nadamo se najboljem.Bice mi drago da bilo ko od nas uspe.Vi naravno javljajte sve novosti.Pozzz

----------


## Saky89

> Bravo Saky, svi se nadamo s vama. Nevjerovatno je kako nas svih veseli ovakva vijest, kao da su pronašli plivače. Kako se muž osjeća pod terapijom? Mi idemo krajem mjeseca pa ćemo vas svih obavijestiti.


Da li ste i vi mozda u Istanbulu sada,mi smo ovde vec 5 dana.Operacija je bila prekjuce,sv je super proslo,na spermogramu su pronadjene spermatide vise nego proslog puta, sto znaci da se spermogeneza ipak odvija do nekog stadijuma.Bolnica je vrhunska,o ljubaznosti da i ne pricam.Danas ja imam preglede i idemo po terapiju za naredna 3 meseca.Javljajte se.Pozzzzz

----------


## Lora2

Zdravo svima!
Nazalost i moj muz ima problem sa azoo...
Povecani FSH ,radjena jedna biopsija,nije pronadjen nijedan spermatozoid samo u zacecima,uzrok,naravno,nepoznat.Uzimao hormonsku terapiju ali nikakvih pomaka... nikud s'mesta...
Ono sto me zanima je da li je neko imao u skorije vreme iskustva sa klinikom Behceci u Sarajevu? Nama su je preporucili,kazu da imaju visok procenat uspesnosti u slucajevima slicnim nasim.
Sve sto sam nasla od postova vezano za njih postovano je davno,pa me interesuje da li mozda neko od vas ima neko skorije iskustvo sa njima ili neku sugestiju.
Hvala unapred!

----------


## Saky89

> Zdravo svima!
> Nazalost i moj muz ima problem sa azoo...
> Povecani FSH ,radjena jedna biopsija,nije pronadjen nijedan spermatozoid samo u zacecima,uzrok,naravno,nepoznat.Uzimao hormonsku terapiju ali nikakvih pomaka... nikud s'mesta...
> Ono sto me zanima je da li je neko imao u skorije vreme iskustva sa klinikom Behceci u Sarajevu? Nama su je preporucili,kazu da imaju visok procenat uspesnosti u slucajevima slicnim nasim.
> Sve sto sam nasla od postova vezano za njih postovano je davno,pa me interesuje da li mozda neko od vas ima neko skorije iskustvo sa njima ili neku sugestiju.
> Hvala unapred!


Mi smo imali Micro Tese u februaru mesecu u Sarajevu,nazalost kod nas je bilo neuspesno.Pogledajte prethodne moje postove,i pisite dr.Tanselu.Upravo smo se vratili iz Turske,imamo terapiju jos 3 meseca i onda Micro Tese.Dok smo bili u Istanbulu prethodnoh dana culi smo da je Bahceci klinika zatvorena i da je neko od rukovodecih uhapsen,jedan doktor nam je to rekao,tako da razmislite o svemu.A i kod njih se zapravo radi samo Tese,iako oni to nazivaju Micro Tese.Stupite u kontakt sa dr.Tanselom,on i ginekolog na istoj klinici su broj 1 u Turskoj.

----------


## Lora2

Hvala ti punoSaky89 na odgovoru.Procitala sam sve tvoje postove.Najvise me uzludjuje ovo - biranje klinike u kojoj nesto zapoceti...a najgore je sto to sve puno kosta i jednostavno nemas mogusnosti probati sve i svuda.
Mom muzu radjena je biopsija bez predhodno ikakve terapije,od nalaza imali smo samo ono sto smo izguglali da treba doktor nista specijalno ni dodatno nije trazio.I nama su spomenuli tu venu ali kao u principu nije nista stasno a i takva je situacija da ne moze ona puno da smeta... Nakon toga svega(vec uradjene biopsije - nasli su samo neke zacetke - spermije cini mi se) doktor je prepisao terapiju koja je trajala i trajala... nije bilo nikakvih poboljsanja sto se hormona tice.Nakon toga je opet trebao raditi biopsiju ali smo odustali.Iskreno ne verujem u pricu da vadjenje tkiva nekoliko puta ne pravi nikakvu dodatnu stetu... 
Za svaku kliniku cujemo nesto pozitivno i nesto negativno i iskreno vise sam sludjena... Cak su nas odbili u jednoj klinici u Pragu i rekli - samo donacija... Ono sto mene zanima jeste da li mi mozes poslati mejl ukoliko postoji nacin da ga tako kontaktiram (nemamo instagram) da vidimo njegovo misljenje.Interesuju me i cene okvirno,cisto da znamo odprilike.
Hvala puno!

----------


## Inesz

*@Nemasekiracije*, prodaja na Rodinom forumu je zabranjena!
Obrisala sam tvoje prouke na temama koje moderiram. Molim te da više ne oglašavaš prodaju, ako ti je nešto ostalo - možeš pokloniti.

----------


## Saky89

> Hvala ti punoSaky89 na odgovoru.Procitala sam sve tvoje postove.Najvise me uzludjuje ovo - biranje klinike u kojoj nesto zapoceti...a najgore je sto to sve puno kosta i jednostavno nemas mogusnosti probati sve i svuda.
> Mom muzu radjena je biopsija bez predhodno ikakve terapije,od nalaza imali smo samo ono sto smo izguglali da treba doktor nista specijalno ni dodatno nije trazio.I nama su spomenuli tu venu ali kao u principu nije nista stasno a i takva je situacija da ne moze ona puno da smeta... Nakon toga svega(vec uradjene biopsije - nasli su samo neke zacetke - spermije cini mi se) doktor je prepisao terapiju koja je trajala i trajala... nije bilo nikakvih poboljsanja sto se hormona tice.Nakon toga je opet trebao raditi biopsiju ali smo odustali.Iskreno ne verujem u pricu da vadjenje tkiva nekoliko puta ne pravi nikakvu dodatnu stetu... 
> Za svaku kliniku cujemo nesto pozitivno i nesto negativno i iskreno vise sam sludjena... Cak su nas odbili u jednoj klinici u Pragu i rekli - samo donacija... Ono sto mene zanima jeste da li mi mozes poslati mejl ukoliko postoji nacin da ga tako kontaktiram (nemamo instagram) da vidimo njegovo misljenje.Interesuju me i cene okvirno,cisto da znamo odprilike.
> Hvala puno!


Ovako,i nama su govorili da je vena mala i da  ne predstavlja problem,medjutim dr.Tansel je rekao da je neophodna operacija,i to obostrane varikocele.Mi smo operaciju platili 3000 e,ali sada su nam sanse vece za Micro Tese.Terapija jeste skupa,mi smo morali da dignemo kredit jer nas je ovaj odlazak u Istanbul kostao 6.000 eura.3000 e operacija,1400 e terapija za njega,meni su radjeni detaljni pregledi,juce mi je radjen HSG 500 eura,plus hotel i put,taman 6000 e.Ali smo krenuli i nema sada nazad jer cvrsto verujemo u uspeh.U novembru idemo na Micro Tese,15 dana smo tamo...Istog dana rade i njemu i meni punkciju.Ovo je mail t.kaplancan@momart.com.tr.On ce vam sve objasniti bolje i strucnije od mene.Ako imate Fejsbuk potrazite ga i tamo,jer ima dosta snimaka uspesnih operacija.

----------


## Lora2

Da... nazalost svuda treba mnogo para...
Naravno da nema nazad i naravno da ce biti uspesno!  :Smile:  Mnogo je bitno razmisljati pozitivno iako to u ovim nasim "situacijama" nije nimalo lako.
Hvala ti puno za sve informacije,videcu da mu posaljem mejl jos koliko veceras pa da vidimo sta ce reci.
Ne znam postoji li mogucnost nesto od toga svega odraditi kod nas u cilju da bi sve bilo bar malo jeftinije... ne znam priznaju li nase nalaze.
Takodje ne znam postoji li mogucnost da se prvo "pozabavi" samo sa njim, pa ako bude pozitivan rezultat da krenemo sa priprema za VTO...
Ali dobro otom-potom.  :Smile:

----------


## Saky89

> Da... nazalost svuda treba mnogo para...
> Naravno da nema nazad i naravno da ce biti uspesno!  Mnogo je bitno razmisljati pozitivno iako to u ovim nasim "situacijama" nije nimalo lako.
> Hvala ti puno za sve informacije,videcu da mu posaljem mejl jos koliko veceras pa da vidimo sta ce reci.
> Ne znam postoji li mogucnost nesto od toga svega odraditi kod nas u cilju da bi sve bilo bar malo jeftinije... ne znam priznaju li nase nalaze.
> Takodje ne znam postoji li mogucnost da se prvo "pozabavi" samo sa njim, pa ako bude pozitivan rezultat da krenemo sa priprema za VTO...
> Ali dobro otom-potom.


Ja sam kod nas unapred uradila hormone,i imala jos neke nalaze,medjutim sve su to ponovili tamo,tako da je ispalo da sam sve dzaba radila i placala kod nas.Doktor koji radi zajedno sa dr.Tanselom je dr. Erbil Yagmur,rade na istoj klinici i najbolji je ginekolog u Turskoj.Meni su rekli da ispostujemo terapiju od 3 meseca i u novembru prvog dana ciklusa budemo kod njih i krece bockanje.Znaci da spremaju mene za punkciju,i istog dana je Micro tese,npr.Micro Tese je u 8 sati ujutru i ukoliko se nadju spermatozoidi punkcija je u 14h...ukoliko se ne nadju postoji plan B a to je da rade oplodnju sa spermatidama,tzv ROSI tehnika koja se od skora primenjuje samo u Turskoj i Japanu,mozete i o tome nesto vise procitati na netu.

----------


## Ninilana

> Da li ste i vi mozda u Istanbulu sada,mi smo ovde vec 5 dana.Operacija je bila prekjuce,sv je super proslo,na spermogramu su pronadjene spermatide vise nego proslog puta, sto znaci da se spermogeneza ipak odvija do nekog stadijuma.Bolnica je vrhunska,o ljubaznosti da i ne pricam.Danas ja imam preglede i idemo po terapiju za naredna 3 meseca.Javljajte se.Pozzzzz


Ej, evo tek sam sada vidila tvoj post. Super vijesti  :Smile: )
Mi smo se jučer vratili. Sve što si rekla je točno, doktora bih preporučila svima. Na spermiogramu je +  :Smile: ))))) 3 okrugla spermatida. Dobili smo terapiju, za tri mj u njega ponoviti spermiogram i onda nova terapija ovisno o rezultatu. Svaki mj vaditi krv radi hormona.
Doktor je super i simpatičan. Naljutio se kada je vidio od doktorice iz Cita otpusno pismo zbog dva razloga: 1. ako smo našli okrugle spermatide znači da nije Sertolli samo, 2. Nije napravila histopatološki nalaz.
Dalle, ljudi ne riskirajte i pođite u njega. Na zapadu nas uglavnom lijeno otpisuju. Dobili smo Orvitelle inekcije i Impryl tablete.
Javimo se sa prvim nalazom hormona!

----------


## Saky89

> Ej, evo tek sam sada vidila tvoj post. Super vijesti )
> Mi smo se jučer vratili. Sve što si rekla je točno, doktora bih preporučila svima. Na spermiogramu je + ))))) 3 okrugla spermatida. Dobili smo terapiju, za tri mj u njega ponoviti spermiogram i onda nova terapija ovisno o rezultatu. Svaki mj vaditi krv radi hormona.
> Doktor je super i simpatičan. Naljutio se kada je vidio od doktorice iz Cita otpusno pismo zbog dva razloga: 1. ako smo našli okrugle spermatide znači da nije Sertolli samo, 2. Nije napravila histopatološki nalaz.
> Dalle, ljudi ne riskirajte i pođite u njega. Na zapadu nas uglavnom lijeno otpisuju. Dobili smo Orvitelle inekcije i Impryl tablete.
> Javimo se sa prvim nalazom hormona!


Samo mi reci da li si ti nosila zelene japanke?Jer ako jesi ja sam vas videla  na klinici

----------


## Ninilana

Ahaha, jesam

----------


## Saky89

> Ahaha, jesam


Ja sam cula nas jezik,i ucinilo mi se da je tvoj suprug rekao da ste iz Hrvatske,ali sam ujedno i pomislila da sam prolupala  :Smile: Onda sam mislila da vas pitam ali nas je ginekolog pozvao unutra i kad smo izasli vas nije bilo.Hahaha ko bi reko  :Smile:

----------


## Ninilana

Onda si nas vidila taman kad smo prvi put usli prijaviti se na recepciju prekjucer. Jucer smo se vratili po terapiju i navecer letili doma.
Sljedeci put cemo ostati malo duze i razgledati ali moram vidjeti pakete za roaming van EU jer nam je nedostatak interneta bio veliki problem.
Nama je ispalo: Pregled 90€, spermiogram 90€, terapija 545€ i dodatni nalazi mikrodelecija kromosoma Y (na nalazu od naših piše samo nema mikrodelecija Azf C a ne spominju ni A ni B. Doktor je rekao da je uvjeren da ih nema ali hoce biti siguran). 245€

----------


## Saky89

> Onda si nas vidila taman kad smo prvi put usli prijaviti se na recepciju prekjucer. Jucer smo se vratili po terapiju i navecer letili doma.
> Sljedeci put cemo ostati malo duze i razgledati ali moram vidjeti pakete za roaming van EU jer nam je nedostatak interneta bio veliki problem.
> Nama je ispalo: Pregled 90€, spermiogram 90€, terapija 545€ i dodatni nalazi mikrodelecija kromosoma Y (na nalazu od naših piše samo nema mikrodelecija Azf C a ne spominju ni A ni B. Doktor je rekao da je uvjeren da ih nema ali hoce biti siguran). 245€


Isto je i nama tako bilo prvog puta,osim mikrodelecija.A sada ovog puta injekcije 1300 e,ubacio je doktor i merional 2 puta nedeljno.

----------


## Lora2

Da li je obavezan taj nalaz mikrodelecije?Nama ga niko nikad nije trazio i za njega sam samo cula ovako po forumima.Sta on pokazuje?

----------


## Ninilana

> Isto je i nama tako bilo prvog puta,osim mikrodelecija.A sada ovog puta injekcije 1300 e,ubacio je doktor i merional 2 puta nedeljno.


Neka ubacuje što god treba samo da uspije. Napokon smo našli doktora koji prepisuje terapiju kada je visok FSH. Većina doktora je neodgovorna, tj. ne idu tako duboko i detaljno u liječenje najtežih oblika azoospermije. Ako sam ja čitala milijardu znanstvenih radova koji opravdavaju terapiju prije operacije ne znam što njih spriječava da naprave isto i da se usavršavaju. Da onoj doktorici iz Cita spomenem ROSI metodu vjerojatno bi pitala Što rozo? Dva testisa mu je otvarala ispod sat vremena i još rekla nema ništa a ono spermiogram koji ispire 5 puta i boja nađe okrugle spermatide. Jedino što joj dajem pozitivno je što mislim da mu je ispravila položaj testisa jer su prije stali puno bliže korjenu.
Pišem ovo samo zato što će netko ovo čitati. Nije problem kada ne uspije jer stvarno nema ništa ali kada se ovako neodgovorno to radi, e onda je veliki problem. Zvala sam i slala mailove da nam se uruči histopatološki nalaz i mrtvo hladno su nas izignorirali a to je standardna praksa nakon micro TESE. A da ne spominjem razliku privatna klinika Hrvatska i privatna klinika Turska. Uspoređujući Cito i Momart je kao da uspoređujem Fića i svemirski brod

----------


## Saky89

> Neka ubacuje što god treba samo da uspije. Napokon smo našli doktora koji prepisuje terapiju kada je visok FSH. Većina doktora je neodgovorna, tj. ne idu tako duboko i detaljno u liječenje najtežih oblika azoospermije. Ako sam ja čitala milijardu znanstvenih radova koji opravdavaju terapiju prije operacije ne znam što njih spriječava da naprave isto i da se usavršavaju. Da onoj doktorici iz Cita spomenem ROSI metodu vjerojatno bi pitala Što rozo? Dva testisa mu je otvarala ispod sat vremena i još rekla nema ništa a ono spermiogram koji ispire 5 puta i boja nađe okrugle spermatide. Jedino što joj dajem pozitivno je što mislim da mu je ispravila položaj testisa jer su prije stali puno bliže korjenu.
> Pišem ovo samo zato što će netko ovo čitati. Nije problem kada ne uspije jer stvarno nema ništa ali kada se ovako neodgovorno to radi, e onda je veliki problem. Zvala sam i slala mailove da nam se uruči histopatološki nalaz i mrtvo hladno su nas izignorirali a to je standardna praksa nakon micro TESE. A da ne spominjem razliku privatna klinika Hrvatska i privatna klinika Turska. Uspoređujući Cito i Momart je kao da uspoređujem Fića i svemirski brod


Sve tacno i lepo receno,svaka cast.Zato se nadam i cvrsto verujem da cemo svi uspeti.Dosta sam pretrazivala prethodnih meseci po internetu i garantujem da trenutno ne postoji bolji lekar u Evropi(ako ne i sire) za problem azoospermije.Cak sam kontaktirala jos jednog lekara iz te oblasti i pitala za dr.Tansela,samo je imao reci hvale,i rekao da je on br.1 u svom poslu,da bolji ne postoji.Bas pre neki dan je imao uspesnu operaciju,pokazao nam je dok smo bili kod njega,nasao je za 3 pokusaja, slucaj kao nas...druga Micro Tese i visok fsh.

----------


## Donna9

Dragi svi, pratim vas sve evo već skoro godinu dana i hvala vam na svim informacijama! Podijelit ću naše iskustvo, možda nekome bude od koristi. Lani otprilike u ovo vrijeme, mm je osjetio bolove u testisu, ispostavilo se radi varikokele i dr ga je poslala napraviti spermiogram, kad ono šok, znate i sami kakav, sve 0! Šok pogotovo jer smo dosta mladi i nismo ni razmišljali još o djeci. Iz okolice Splita smo pa je bilo logično javiti se u Cito. Doktorica je mm rekla da ponovi spermiogram i izvadio je hormone FSH, LH, prolaktin, estradiol, testosteron. FSH i LH unutar granica, ali blizu gornje na šta je dr rekla je to već znak da testisi ne rade kako bi trebali. Prolaktin malo iznad gornje granice, testosteron uredan, a za estradiol piše manji od 18, a 
Divim vam se svima koliko ste hrabri i ustrajni u borbi s ovim našim problemom! Želim vam puno sreće u nalasku spermija i da na kraju sve rezultira s bebicama :D

----------


## Donna9

Nešto me zeza tipkovnica. Estradiol je bio ispod 18, a referentni interval 99-192, to nam nitko nije znao objasniti što znači. Nakon nalaza doktorica je rekla da je najbolje odmah uraditi micro tese, da je to najpouzdanija pretraga, pa je mm tako i odlučio i srećom našlo se materijala smrznutog u 10 ampulica. U jednu ruku mi je drago da smo odmah napravili micro tese, budući da je od prvog spermograma do operacije prošlo oko mjesec dana. Iščekivanje tih mjesec dana mi je bio usudila bih se reći najgori period života i ne znam kako bi podnijela da je bilo duže. A s druge strane, pitam se nekad jesmo li prenaglili s operacijom, je li se moglo do spermija doći i nekom manje invazivnom metodom, budući da je ovo ipak rez unutar testisa ne znam može li to s vremenom utjecati na njihovu funkciju u smislu proizvodnje testosterona. Bojim se i kakav će taj materijal biti kad krenemo u postupak budući da ipak treba proći odmrzavanje. 
Evo ispričavam se na ipak malo dužem postu.. hvala vam još jednom na svim podijeljenim iskustvima i držim palčeve da bude puno sreće!!

----------


## Ninilana

> Da li je obavezan taj nalaz mikrodelecije?Nama ga niko nikad nije trazio i za njega sam samo cula ovako po forumima.Sta on pokazuje?


Da, bitan je. Svaki je bitan jer ti govori uzrok azoospermije, a kada znaš uzrok, znaš i kako liječiti.
Mikrodelecije: 
Azf A- uzrok je genetski i ništa se ne može napraviti (ovog nalaza sam se svojedobno najviše bojala jer je game over)
Azf B-uzrok je genetski i šansa skoro ne postoji
Azf C-problem je genetski i velika je šansa
Kariogram-uzrok je u kromosomu Y (Klineferterov sindrom i drugi sindromi uglavnom višak kromosoma X) mnogima bude uspiješna micro TESE
Visok FSH i (možda) LH-uzrok je u problemu rada testisa
Ako je visok FSH i nizak testosteron terapija ima više uspijeha nego kada je normalan testosteron.
Nizak FSH i (možda LH-uzrok je u hipofizi (velike šanse uz terapiju)
Visok prolaktin je isto razlog za uzbunu jer je to kod žena npr. prirodna kontracepcija a jajnici i testisi su evolucijski isto nastali pa prolaktin blokira kod žena ovulaciju a kod muškaraca proizvodnju sperme
Ejakulat vol 2 ml-opstrukcija-uzrok u opstrukciji-sigurno ima spermija. Neki ih imaju u ejakulatu nakon operacije varikocele, oni kojima se to ne dogodi nađu puno spermija punkcijom pa je operacija nepotrebna.
Povijest bolesti-kriptorhizam (veće šanse pronalaska u slučaju ranije orhidopeksije), zaušnjaci
Znam da su neke terapije vodile čak pronalasku sperme bez operacije a takve slučajeve sam nalazila kod Dr. Kaana Aytosa (mi smo teži slučaj pa mislim da je kod nas to nemoguće)
Svi koji su prošli ikakav postupak tj. operaciju bilo koje vrste moraju doživotno pratiti testosteron i u slučaju pada uzimati gelove kao nadomjestak. Isto tako oni s povijesti bolesti kriptorhizma općenito i svi koji su prošli operaciju trebaju raditi godišnje preglede kod urologa.

----------


## Ninilana

Zaboravih napisat-visok prolaktin, nizak estradiol-propisuje se terapija prije bilo čega (ako netko neće putovati u Turku radi toga treba naći homeopata, ima neka dobra Dr. U Zagrebu

----------


## Ninilana

I endokrinologa

----------


## Lora2

Uff... Jasno mi je da sve ima veze jedno sa drugim i da sve treba dobro izanalizirati i istestirati pre nego sto se upustis u bilo sta ali mi nije jasno zasto to doktori ne rade. Znaci nama nista ama bas nista nije trazeno,zapravo moj muz je uzvadio ono sto je nasao na internetu da treba.Muka mi je i da spomenem da su testove na polne bolesti trazili naknadno nakon sto je sve vec bilo gotovo,verovatno da upotpune karton i prikriju propuste.
Ovako,tad je njemu FSH bio 19.23,LH 3.83 (sto je u nekoj normali pise da je granica 12),testosteron 12,6 (i to je kao ok)prolaktin 226 (isto bi trebalo da je ok granica oko 400)a estradiol mu nisu gledali to polje je prazno.
Sve sto sam doktora pitala on je rekao vidim da steistrazivali po internetu...Kljestima reci da mu izvlacis,a ne znam ni sta sve da pitam,pa valjda on meni treba da objasni .
Moze li taj nalaz mikridelecije da se ovde izvadi pa da se ponese,ili i njega vadimo tamo?
Ja sam doktoru pisala i poslala sve nalaze presinoc pa se nadam da ce nam odgovoriti.

----------


## Lora2

Izvinjavam se ako cu duplirati post... uopste nisam sigurna da sam ga poslala posto ga od jutros nema.
Nama tu mikrodeleciju niko spominjao nije za nju sam cula samo ovako preko interneta i foruma.Sta drugo reci kada su nam testove na polne bolesti trazili tek nakon biopsije,verovatno da bi upotpunili karton i prekrili propust.
Nego ne vredi,sta je bilo bilo je,tako sludjen ,pod stresom ne mozes sve ni da ispratis,a doktori ocigledno samo koriste situaciju.Nazalost tek kad prodjes ponesto sa njima i uputis se vise shvatis kako su to samo otaljavali...
Mom muzu su hormoni ovako: FSH 19,23 , LH 3,83 , prolaktin 226 ,testosteron 12,6, esteadiol mu nisu gledali jer je kucica pored prazna.Manje - vise prema njihovim parametrima sve je ok sem cuvenog FSH.
Ne znam da li bi mogli ovde odraditi taj nalaz mikrodelecije ili moramo tamo?
Ja sam doktoru poslala mejl sa nalazima,izvestajima i ostalim preksinoc,nadam se da ce mi odgovoriti...

----------


## Ninilana

> Izvinjavam se ako cu duplirati post... uopste nisam sigurna da sam ga poslala posto ga od jutros nema.
> Nama tu mikrodeleciju niko spominjao nije za nju sam cula samo ovako preko interneta i foruma.Sta drugo reci kada su nam testove na polne bolesti trazili tek nakon biopsije,verovatno da bi upotpunili karton i prekrili propust.
> Nego ne vredi,sta je bilo bilo je,tako sludjen ,pod stresom ne mozes sve ni da ispratis,a doktori ocigledno samo koriste situaciju.Nazalost tek kad prodjes ponesto sa njima i uputis se vise shvatis kako su to samo otaljavali...
> Mom muzu su hormoni ovako: FSH 19,23 , LH 3,83 , prolaktin 226 ,testosteron 12,6, esteadiol mu nisu gledali jer je kucica pored prazna.Manje - vise prema njihovim parametrima sve je ok sem cuvenog FSH.
> Ne znam da li bi mogli ovde odraditi taj nalaz mikrodelecije ili moramo tamo?
> Ja sam doktoru poslala mejl sa nalazima,izvestajima i ostalim preksinoc,nadam se da ce mi odgovoriti...


Možeš ga radit u vas ali se nalaz čeka... Mi smo izvadili krv u Splitu pa se slala u Zagreb. U RH se nalaz čeka 2 do 3 mjeseca. Privatno se u RH može napraviti i malo je ispod 4000 kn. Tako da nam je u Istanbulu svejedno jeftinije (245€) nego u RH privatno. Mi smo ga radili radi temeljitosti, muž sigurno nema Azf A jer onda ne bi imao ni okrugle spermacite. Ako je kod vas isto kao u nas neće vam nalaz sigurno biti gotov na vrijeme u slučaju da idete u Istanbul kroz sljedeća tri mjeseca.
S obzirom da je tvome mužu visok FSH izvadite i inhibin b (čeka se mjesec i pol). Ako je on <0,01 ni slučajno na operaciju prije terapije. Inhibin b se promatra samo u kombinaciji sa visokim FSH. Većina istraživanja se slaže da je pozitivna prognoza ako je > 80 s tim da je nekakva prelomna točka 68. Ako je u pitanju Klinefelterov sindrom a inhibin b je kako oni nazivaju 'undetectable' i dalje se može naći spermije na micro TESE.

----------


## Lora2

Ninilana hvala ti puno na odgovorima,od vas saznah mnogo vise nego od ovih nasih strucnjaka.  :Smile:  
Ono sto mene npr buni je to sto je koj muz radio spermograme kod patologa,po preporuci nekog od doktora,vise ne znam ni koga. Uvek je rezultat bio 0 ali prvi put komentar - okruglaste celije spermatogeneze nesto spermatozoida sa vrlo sitnom glavicom i kratkim repicem, a drugi out sitne okruglaste celije spermageneze uz pojedine celije kije imaju izgled spermatida. Koje je dr samo onako pogledao u fazonu nije to nista...
A na patoliskom nalazu posle biopsije koji nam nikad niko nije protumacio pise da su prisutne retke spermatogonije , da spermacita , spermatida i spermatozoida nema, Seratolijeve celije svetle do eozinofilne citoplazme euhrimaticnog jedra sa proninentnum nukleusom.
Ja ne znam ni sta pokazuju Seretolijeve celije... a vidim da ih ovde spominjete.

----------


## Saky89

> Ninilana hvala ti puno na odgovorima,od vas saznah mnogo vise nego od ovih nasih strucnjaka.  
> Ono sto mene npr buni je to sto je koj muz radio spermograme kod patologa,po preporuci nekog od doktora,vise ne znam ni koga. Uvek je rezultat bio 0 ali prvi put komentar - okruglaste celije spermatogeneze nesto spermatozoida sa vrlo sitnom glavicom i kratkim repicem, a drugi out sitne okruglaste celije spermageneze uz pojedine celije kije imaju izgled spermatida. Koje je dr samo onako pogledao u fazonu nije to nista...
> A na patoliskom nalazu posle biopsije koji nam nikad niko nije protumacio pise da su prisutne retke spermatogonije , da spermacita , spermatida i spermatozoida nema, Seratolijeve celije svetle do eozinofilne citoplazme euhrimaticnog jedra sa proninentnum nukleusom.
> Ja ne znam ni sta pokazuju Seretolijeve celije... a vidim da ih ovde spominjete.


Sertolijeve celije su celije koje se nalaze u zidu semenih kanala muskih polnih zlezda tj.testisa.One ne stvaraju spermatozoide vec ih samo ishranjuju,cak se i ne dele.Proces spermogeneze pocinje deobom spermatogonija,gde jedan broj spermatogonija ulazi u fazu deobe kao primarne spermatocite.Njihovim deljenjem nastaju spermatocite.Sekundarne spermatocite ulaze u drugu deobu i daju 4 spermatide.Zatim iz spermatida nastaju spermatozoidi,to je zadnja faza spermogeneze,mislim da traje 22 dana.Nadjite na netu,imate i sematske prikaze i sve ce vam biti jasnije.

----------


## Lora2

Hvala jos jednom na svim odgovorima!
Uglavnom eto... to je to za sad,nadam se da ce nam dr odgovoriti i nadam se da ce mu nalazi koje sam mu poslala biti razumljivi (obzirom na to da su na nasem jeziku).
Muz ce izvaditi jos jednom  sve hormone i inhibin b,pa da vidimo trenutno na cemu smo.Za mikrodeleciju cemo se raspitati da vidimo kako to ovde ide.
Mi smo resili da eto bar jos jednom probamo i nadamo se najboljem,pa ako opet bude neuspesno to je to.
Zato nam je najbitnije,u principu, da izaberemo najboljeg strucnjaka da znamo da je uradjeno sve sto se moze.
Ako mi se doktor javi javicu se da kazem sta je rekao.

----------


## Saky89

> Hvala jos jednom na svim odgovorima!
> Uglavnom eto... to je to za sad,nadam se da ce nam dr odgovoriti i nadam se da ce mu nalazi koje sam mu poslala biti razumljivi (obzirom na to da su na nasem jeziku).
> Muz ce izvaditi jos jednom  sve hormone i inhibin b,pa da vidimo trenutno na cemu smo.Za mikrodeleciju cemo se raspitati da vidimo kako to ovde ide.
> Mi smo resili da eto bar jos jednom probamo i nadamo se najboljem,pa ako opet bude neuspesno to je to.
> Zato nam je najbitnije,u principu, da izaberemo najboljeg strucnjaka da znamo da je uradjeno sve sto se moze.
> Ako mi se doktor javi javicu se da kazem sta je rekao.


Javice se sigurno.Srecno!!!

----------


## Lora2

Hvala puno!

----------


## Lora2

Jos uvek nema odg. od doktora...
Koliko ste vi cekale na odgovor?
Ja sam pisala pre oko nedelju dana.

----------


## Saky89

> Jos uvek nema odg. od doktora...
> Koliko ste vi cekale na odgovor?
> Ja sam pisala pre oko nedelju dana.


Ja se dopisujem s njim na instagramu,odmah odgovara.Napravite profil ako nemate i pisite mu.

----------


## Lora2

Cekali sno da muz izvadi opet hormone da vidimo kakva je trenutna situacija i da posaljemo najskorije nalaze.
Izvadio je hormone,sve je u granicama normale sem FSH - 18 (skoro duplo,od granice ali nikad nizi nije bio najnizi 19)
E jedino sto je prolaktin 411 malo preko granice,estradiol je ok.
Ninilana ,ti si mi pisala da treba ici kod endokrinologa ako je prolaktin visok a estradiol nizak,da li je ok ako je ovaj drugi hormon u granicama?
Raspitali smo se kod nas mikrodelecija (privatno) kosta 160 eur i ceka se mesec dana,probacemo da je uradimo preko uputa u klinickom centru ako bude moglo,ako ne onda cemo privatno.
Inhibin b se kod nas ceka 48h to mi je malo cudno obzirom da si mi rekla da se kod vas ceka mesec ipo nalaz... 
Saky,nema sta otvaramo instagram  :Smile:  pa cemo ga tako kontaktirati.

----------


## Ninilana

Kada je samo disbalans estradiola i prolaktina ide se endokrinologu. Vaš problem je loš rad testisa radi višeg FSH. S obzirom da je muž već radio biopsiju to je gubljenje vremena. Ja bih na vašem mjestu pošla Dr. Kaplancanu sa sviježim nalazima FSH, LH i ukupnog testosterona, te mikrodelecija (muž ti nema to jer je prijašnja biopsija pokazala neke začetke odvijanja spermatogeneze) i kariograma. 
Na tom spermiogramu koji radi dva puta u razmaku sat vremena se nadajte da je + ali ni - ne znači da nema nade.
Inhibin b izvadite ako ste znatiželjni. On može narasti uz terapiju. Mi ćemo vaditi pred operaciju.
Samo hrabro

----------


## Lora2

Ako moze jedan savet , da li je pametnije da nalaze kariotipa i mikrodelecije vadimo ovde pa idemo sa njima kod doktora ili to radimo tamo?Da li oni priznaju nase?

----------


## Saky89

Priznaju,mi smo radili kod nas,tako da mozete slobodno uraditi i vi.

----------


## Marly

Pozdrav svima..evo mi smo jos jedan par vise koji se bori sa azoo. Prosli smo i  biopsiju.nazalost,nista nije pronadjeno.Obratili smo se i dr Poljaku u Cito s nadom da idemo na Microtese,ali obzirom na Fsh koji je 56 doktor nam je rekao da nema potrebe da dolazimo.sto dalje? Odustajanje nije opcija.posljednje cega sam se uhvatila je terapija maticnih stanicama.mozda kroz koju godinu to bude moguće i u Hrvatskoj,samo godine idu a i ne znam koliko bi to nama uopce pomoglo jer nam je stvarno losa dijagnoza.

----------


## Saky89

> Pozdrav svima..evo mi smo jos jedan par vise koji se bori sa azoo. Prosli smo i  biopsiju.nazalost,nista nije pronadjeno.Obratili smo se i dr Poljaku u Cito s nadom da idemo na Microtese,ali obzirom na Fsh koji je 56 doktor nam je rekao da nema potrebe da dolazimo.sto dalje? Odustajanje nije opcija.posljednje cega sam se uhvatila je terapija maticnih stanicama.mozda kroz koju godinu to bude moguće i u Hrvatskoj,samo godine idu a i ne znam koliko bi to nama uopce pomoglo jer nam je stvarno losa dijagnoza.


Pozdrav i Vama  :Smile: Da li ste citali nase prethodne postove?Ako niste procitajte i javite se dr.Tanselu.Biopsija nije najbolja metoda pa cak ni MicroTese na nasim prostorima,pogotovo sto niko od lekara ne daje adekvatnu terapiju.Nama je tzv Micro Tese radjena isto kao i biopsija,nasumicno uzimanje tkiva.Ko ima srece njemu pronadju,nama nazalost nisu.U Turskoj su terapije obavezne,pristup je skroz drugaciji,Micro Tese se radi tako sto se celo tkivo testisa gleda direktno pod mikroskopom tokom cele operacije,ne uzimaju se delovi tkiva.Mi smo u Sarajevu dobili nalaz patologije koji je pokazao samo Sertoly cell,rekli su da je tu kraj,medjutim na prvom spermogramu u Turskoj se to pokazalo kao pootpuno pogresno jer su nadjene spermatide,posle terapije od 3 meseca spermatida je bilo i vise.FSH ispada da i nije neko merilo,upravo dr.Tansel ima slucajeva gde je FSH bio 70,80 i nasao je spermatozoide.

----------


## Marly

Procitala sam sve postove.MIslim da cu sacekati da vidim kako Ce se vase price razviti,da li ćete uspjeti.Jer svi smo na svojim putevima vec toliko puta zagrizli za nesto,bili uvjereni u uspjeh i na kraju nista.zapravo,ovako mozda biram laksi put,da se ne razocaram ponovno.muz mi je dijabetičar tako da moramo biti jako oprezni i oko svih lijekova koje bi mu mozda prepisali.

----------


## MimiDrimi

Nisam dugo pisala, ali sam vas čitala.
Ja i moj mm imamo lijepe vijesti-rađen TESE kod Hauptmana u timu sa dr.Ježekom (vidim da ste ga spominjale) i pronađeno 5 tuba materijala. 
Presretni

----------


## MimiDrimi

Ima i nastavak poruke, pisem s moba, pa sam poslala samo pola. 
Htjela sam napisati da je mm imao FSH 26, pa stoga ima nade. Svi ostali nalazi bili su mu ok. 
Ja sam morala regulirati svoju stitnjacu-TSH i uspjela sam. 
Mislim da ćemo od listopada kreniti u postupak. 
Želim vam puno sreće

----------


## Lora2

To je divna vest,uvek je divno cuti kako je neko postigao neke rezultate to daje svima nama optimizam i nadu!
Da li je pre postupka TESE koristio neku terapiju radi regulisanja hormona FSH?

----------


## MimiDrimi

Pa da. Daje nadu svima, jer smo svi u toj situaciji. 
Nije nikakvu terapiju pio prije postupka. Čak nikakve ni vitamine. Pušač je, čak se ni toga nije odvikao. (Više sam ja dramila radi toga). Rekao je-šta bude bude. Nismo htjeli ništa na svoju ruku koristiti od vitamina jer nismo imali (na temelju nalaza) uopće pojma zašto ih nema ‘brzih dečkiju’.

----------


## Ladybird

> Pa da. Daje nadu svima, jer smo svi u toj situaciji. 
> Nije nikakvu terapiju pio prije postupka. Čak nikakve ni vitamine. Pušač je, čak se ni toga nije odvikao. (Više sam ja dramila radi toga). Rekao je-šta bude bude. Nismo htjeli ništa na svoju ruku koristiti od vitamina jer nismo imali (na temelju nalaza) uopće pojma zašto ih nema ‘brzih dečkiju’.


Hej MimiDrimi drago mi je da si se javila da nam das malo nade. Imam jedno pitanje - jel kod vas isto bila u pitanju azoospermija ili nesto drugo?

----------


## MimiDrimi

> Hej MimiDrimi drago mi je da si se javila da nam das malo nade. Imam jedno pitanje - jel kod vas isto bila u pitanju azoospermija ili nesto drugo?


Da. Azoospermija dijagnosticirana prošle godine u 4 mjesecu nakon 3 ili 4 spermiograma. Nije bilo ni jednog dečka niti jedan put u materijalu, nažalost. 
Od tada smo krenuli u borbu i ne odustajemo. Prikupili smo sve nalaze - od uzv testisa, markera na HIV i sl., kariograma, hormona,....Sve je bilo oke. Samo FSH 26!
5 tuba je izvađeno krajem veljače ove godine, a pošto sam ja bila pod terapijom za štitnjaču nismo mogli na MPO. 
Prošli mjesec mi je terapija ukinuta i hormoni vraćeni u normalu, pa se ja naaadam da krećemo napokon. 
Ići ćemo u Petrovu. Već sam bila, pregledana i stalno sam na vezi sa doktorima. Pijem vitamine (koenzim q10, D vit u spreju, folnu, laneno ulje). 
Ja imam 32, a mm 35 godina.

----------


## Ladybird

> Da. Azoospermija dijagnosticirana prošle godine u 4 mjesecu nakon 3 ili 4 spermiograma. Nije bilo ni jednog dečka niti jedan put u materijalu, nažalost. 
> Od tada smo krenuli u borbu i ne odustajemo. Prikupili smo sve nalaze - od uzv testisa, markera na HIV i sl., kariograma, hormona,....Sve je bilo oke. Samo FSH 26!
> 5 tuba je izvađeno krajem veljače ove godine, a pošto sam ja bila pod terapijom za štitnjaču nismo mogli na MPO. 
> Prošli mjesec mi je terapija ukinuta i hormoni vraćeni u normalu, pa se ja naaadam da krećemo napokon. 
> Ići ćemo u Petrovu. Već sam bila, pregledana i stalno sam na vezi sa doktorima. Pijem vitamine (koenzim q10, D vit u spreju, folnu, laneno ulje). 
> Ja imam 32, a mm 35 godina.


Tako je i kod nas jako slicno. Znaci Fsh je oko 15, jos uvijek u granicama normale al ide prema gornjoj . Isto idemo kod Hauptmana. Ja imam hipotireozu i pcos i stvarno vjerujem da ce se naci materijal. Koliko ste dugo cekali nalaze biopsije? Ili odmah kazu dal su nesto nasli.

----------


## MimiDrimi

> Tako je i kod nas jako slicno. Znaci Fsh je oko 15, jos uvijek u granicama normale al ide prema gornjoj . Isto idemo kod Hauptmana. Ja imam hipotireozu i pcos i stvarno vjerujem da ce se naci materijal. Koliko ste dugo cekali nalaze biopsije? Ili odmah kazu dal su nesto nasli.


Hej, onda se pratimo. Bude jako brzo. Dnevna bolnica, cijeli dan bude, a ujutro zahvat. Rezultati su nam došli tocno tjedan dana nakon zahvata i to nam se doktor osobno javio na mail. 
Držim vam fige jako

----------


## Ladybird

> Hej, onda se pratimo. Bude jako brzo. Dnevna bolnica, cijeli dan bude, a ujutro zahvat. Rezultati su nam došli tocno tjedan dana nakon zahvata i to nam se doktor osobno javio na mail. 
> Držim vam fige jako


Da da pratimo se svakako. Tako su tocno i nama rekli da se cekaju rezultati. Zelim puno srece u danjim postupcima i da brzo dodete do svog bebača  :Smile:

----------


## MimiDrimi

> Da da pratimo se svakako. Tako su tocno i nama rekli da se cekaju rezultati. Zelim puno srece u danjim postupcima i da brzo dodete do svog bebača


Hvala. I ja vama također. Javi rezultate biopsije.  :Smile: 
Idete uskoro?

----------


## Ladybird

> Hvala. I ja vama također. Javi rezultate biopsije. 
> Idete uskoro?


Da trebali bi sad u 9 mj navjerovatnije.   :Smile:

----------


## MimiDrimi

> Da trebali bi sad u 9 mj navjerovatnije.


Držim fige. MM ce trebati njegu, sav oporavak traje 5 dana kuci. Teze kretanje i slicno. Mi smo to odradili u petak, a on je isao radit u pon. Sretnoooo

----------


## Ladybird

> Držim fige. MM ce trebati njegu, sav oporavak traje 5 dana kuci. Teze kretanje i slicno. Mi smo to odradili u petak, a on je isao radit u pon. Sretnoooo


Super da je ispao petak. Bas dobro. Mozemo se cut i preko pp

----------


## Ninilana

> Isto je i nama tako bilo prvog puta,osim mikrodelecija.A sada ovog puta injekcije 1300 e,ubacio je doktor i merional 2 puta nedeljno.


Saky89, jeste li vadili hormone nakon mjesec dana druge ture terapije?
Kakva je situacija, kako se muž osjeća?
@Sinbad kako je kod tebe?

----------


## Saky89

> Saky89, jeste li vadili hormone nakon mjesec dana druge ture terapije?
> Kakva je situacija, kako se muž osjeća?
> @Sinbad kako je kod tebe?


Bili smo juce,rezultati su sutra pa cemo javiti.Kako je kod vas?Suprug se super oseca,sve je kao i obicno,malo smo i ishranu korigovali,jede vise voca i povrca,i cigarete je dosta smanjio pa cemo videti.Ne znam kakve rezultate da ocekujem s obzirom da je doktor ubacio i merional,mislim da bi sad Fsh trebao biti dobar,tj u granicama.Javljam sutra,javljajte i vi.Pozzzzz

----------


## Ninilana

> Bili smo juce,rezultati su sutra pa cemo javiti.Kako je kod vas?Suprug se super oseca,sve je kao i obicno,malo smo i ishranu korigovali,jede vise voca i povrca,i cigarete je dosta smanjio pa cemo videti.Ne znam kakve rezultate da ocekujem s obzirom da je doktor ubacio i merional,mislim da bi sad Fsh trebao biti dobar,tj u granicama.Javljam sutra,javljajte i vi.Pozzzzz


Sljedeći tjedan su rezultati pa javim

----------


## Saky89

> Sljedeći tjedan su rezultati pa javim


Nasi rezultati su sledeci:FSH 4,9,LH 1,70,ukupni testosteron 4,40.Konacno je Fsh kakav treba biti,tako sam i pretpostavila.Medjutim sada je test.dosta manji,bio je 17 sto je bilo odlicno a sada u granicama ali ipak blizi donjoj.Poslali smo doktoru,cekamo odgovor. :Smile:

----------


## Lora2

Saky89 da li se doktor javio,kako je zadovoljan sa hormonima?
Mi cekamo rezultate kariotipa i mikrodelecije.

----------


## Saky89

> Saky89 da li se doktor javio,kako je zadovoljan sa hormonima?
> Mi cekamo rezultate kariotipa i mikrodelecije.


Samo je rekao da je sve ok,i da nastavimo dalje sa terapijom.

----------


## Ninilana

> Bili smo juce,rezultati su sutra pa cemo javiti.Kako je kod vas?Suprug se super oseca,sve je kao i obicno,malo smo i ishranu korigovali,jede vise voca i povrca,i cigarete je dosta smanjio pa cemo videti.Ne znam kakve rezultate da ocekujem s obzirom da je doktor ubacio i merional,mislim da bi sad Fsh trebao biti dobar,tj u granicama.Javljam sutra,javljajte i vi.Pozzzzz


Saky, hvala što si našla ovog doktora  :Smile: ))))))
Hormoni prije terapije:
FSH 49.8
LH 25.3
Testosteron 11.9
Estradiol 139
Nakon prvog mjeseca terapije:
FSH 8.9
LH 4.9
Testosteron 18.8
Estradiol 192
Svi najbitniji u normali, estradiol se povećao. Očekivala sam napredak ali ne ovoliki nakon samo mjesec dana.

----------


## Saky89

> Saky, hvala što si našla ovog doktora ))))))
> Hormoni prije terapije:
> FSH 49.8
> LH 25.3
> Testosteron 11.9
> Estradiol 139
> Nakon prvog mjeseca terapije:
> FSH 8.9
> LH 4.9
> ...


Bravo!!!Cestitam  :Smile: Jeste li poslali doktoru i sta je rekao?Jos samo mesec ipo dana do ponovnog odlaska u Istanbul,iskreno...jedva cekam....I ko zna,mozda se na sledecem spermogramu i pojavi neki spermatozoid s obzirom da su rezultati odlicni. :Smile:

----------


## Ninilana

> Bravo!!!Cestitam Jeste li poslali doktoru i sta je rekao?Jos samo mesec ipo dana do ponovnog odlaska u Istanbul,iskreno...jedva cekam....I ko zna,mozda se na sledecem spermogramu i pojavi neki spermatozoid s obzirom da su rezultati odlicni.


Kaže doktor da su rezultati dobri, nastavit s terapijim, za mjesec vadit opet krv...

----------


## Saky89

> Kaže doktor da su rezultati dobri, nastavit s terapijim, za mjesec vadit opet krv...


Odlicno,samo nam se Sinbad ne javlja da vidimo ima li sta novo kod njega,verovatno je ovih dana bio kod doktora po drugu turu terapije

----------


## Lora2

Bas mi je drago zbog vas!
Mi jedva cekamo da nam bude gotov nalaz kariotipa i iskreno se nadam da ce on biti ok.Ukoliko on bude dobar nastavljaju sa nalazima mikrodelecije y hromozoma i to traje jos mesec dana ali to necemo cekati nego cemo mu se javiti sa svim tim nalazima koje imamo pa ce ovi drugi biti gotovi u medjuvremenu...
Najgore je ovo dok se nista ne desava...
Ja sad nameravam izvaditi moje hormone da proverim da li je bar tu sve kako treba.
Koje su cene mikro tese tamo ?
Da li ste se raspitali koliko je vantelesna ukoliko se nadje materijal?

----------


## Saky89

> Bas mi je drago zbog vas!
> Mi jedva cekamo da nam bude gotov nalaz kariotipa i iskreno se nadam da ce on biti ok.Ukoliko on bude dobar nastavljaju sa nalazima mikrodelecije y hromozoma i to traje jos mesec dana ali to necemo cekati nego cemo mu se javiti sa svim tim nalazima koje imamo pa ce ovi drugi biti gotovi u medjuvremenu...
> Najgore je ovo dok se nista ne desava...
> Ja sad nameravam izvaditi moje hormone da proverim da li je bar tu sve kako treba.
> Koje su cene mikro tese tamo ?
> Da li ste se raspitali koliko je vantelesna ukoliko se nadje materijal?


Operacija Micro Tese,stimulacija,punkcija,transfer i moja histeroskopija oko 8000 eura,ne znam za svaku stavku posebno.Ja moram i histeroskopiju jer su nasli polip kad sam bila na pregledu.Vi racunajte oko 1500 eura otprilike manje bez histeroskopije.

----------


## bubasvaba

Pozdrav Ninilana, vidim da si ovdje pisala o g. Miji pa te molim ako bi mi mogla dati kontakt. Čitala sam o njegovom čaju na raznim forumima, ali nigdje ne mogu naći broj.
Dijagnoza MM je oligoasthenoterato, rekli su nam da smo kandidati za ICSI, ali prije bilo kakvog postupka bi htjeli probati poboljšati situaciju. Počinjemo s vitaminima pa bi htjeli probati i s njegovim čajem pa da vidimo da li se može što popraviti, nikad se ne zna.  :Smile:  Hvala

----------


## Samra.emir

Pozdrav svima! Evo jos jednog para koji se vec 6 godina bori sa azoo. Molim vas mozete li mi reci da li se u Jevremovoj radi micro tesa ili je to obicna tesa, posto nama jos to ostaje. Inace idemo kod dr Vinke. Moj MM ima isto visok fsh, 15.29, mada je bio 27 pa se spustio, ali i jako nizak testosteron 2.1. Inhibin b je 24. Do pre mesec dana je bio na terapiji. Pregnil i andriol testocaps. Da li ima svrhe raditi tesu sa ovako niskim testosteronom?

----------


## Sinbad

Meni je vinka radila operaciju bezuspesno,iako je kod nje  u soermogramu su bili retko progresivni spermatozoidi. Na kraju smo saznali da ona ne radi micro tese,vex multiple tese. Tako da jbg,ako imate srece naci ce vam. Ali to nije micro tese da znate.

----------


## Saky89

> Meni je vinka radila operaciju bezuspesno,iako je kod nje  u soermogramu su bili retko progresivni spermatozoidi. Na kraju smo saznali da ona ne radi micro tese,vex multiple tese. Tako da jbg,ako imate srece naci ce vam. Ali to nije micro tese da znate.


Izgleda da i u Bosni na klinici Bahceci nije pravo,dr.Tansel kaze da je obicno Tese radjeno.E sad.....Inace kako si ti,jesi li bio po drugu turu terapije?

----------


## Sinbad

Nisam,imam zakazano u cetvrtak sledece nedelje,pa u utorak krecemo za Istanbul. Vadio sam hormone lh i fsh mi spali ispod vrednosti,a bili su poviseni,testosteron mi je izbad granice i estradiol. Ali to je vrv zbog hormlnske terapije,ovitrell 250mg 2 puta nedeljno.  Osecam se depresivno i anksiozno,ali to su propratni efekti,bar sam tako procitao. Izdrzacemo jos 3,4 meseca. Taman kad zavrsimo sva ova nasa lecenja,naucnici ce da uspeju da stvore spermatozoid od maticne celije. :D

----------


## Saky89

> Nisam,imam zakazano u cetvrtak sledece nedelje,pa u utorak krecemo za Istanbul. Vadio sam hormone lh i fsh mi spali ispod vrednosti,a bili su poviseni,testosteron mi je izbad granice i estradiol. Ali to je vrv zbog hormlnske terapije,ovitrell 250mg 2 puta nedeljno.  Osecam se depresivno i anksiozno,ali to su propratni efekti,bar sam tako procitao. Izdrzacemo jos 3,4 meseca. Taman kad zavrsimo sva ova nasa lecenja,naucnici ce da uspeju da stvore spermatozoid od maticne celije. :D


Samo sto cemo mi do tada bankrotirati  :Smile: Salu na stranu,zaista mnogo kosta sve ovo.Nama je ostalo oko mesec dana do odlaska.Najbolje bi bilo da se jos na spermogramu pojavi neki,nadamo se cudu.Vama srecno,i javljajte novosti

----------


## Samra.emir

Hvala puno na odgovoru. Nama je zakazano u utorak, pa videcemo sta ce biti. Zanima me jos koja je razlika izmedju te multiple i mikro tese, i da li posle mozemo raditi mikro tesu? Nama je dr rekla da je to zadnje i ukoliko nista ne pronadju da razmisljamo o usvajanju ili donaciji.

----------


## Sinbad

Trenutno smo u Istanbulu kod doktora Tansela. On ima sistem terapije gde snizi prva tri meseca fsh i lh obitrelom od 250 na bukvalno nulu. Pa onda sledeca 4 meseca ubaci menopur uz ovitrell  i onda podigne fsh i lh da budu u granici . Zato insistira na 7 meseci terapije. Ako idete tamo preporucujem da lekove ovitrel i menopus uzimate u apoteci ispod klinike. Oni su nam cak spustili cenu na kolicinu,24 inekcije ovitrela od 250 i 24 inekcije menopura od 150,su nama dali za 4200 lira,sto je oko 660,posto smo eure menjali za kurs 6.4.

----------


## Samra.emir

Molim vas recite mi da li pisete ovom doktoru na srpskom jeziku ili prevodite na turski?

----------


## Saky89

> Trenutno smo u Istanbulu kod doktora Tansela. On ima sistem terapije gde snizi prva tri meseca fsh i lh obitrelom od 250 na bukvalno nulu. Pa onda sledeca 4 meseca ubaci menopur uz ovitrell  i onda podigne fsh i lh da budu u granici . Zato insistira na 7 meseci terapije. Ako idete tamo preporucujem da lekove ovitrel i menopus uzimate u apoteci ispod klinike. Oni su nam cak spustili cenu na kolicinu,24 inekcije ovitrela od 250 i 24 inekcije menopura od 150,su nama dali za 4200 lira,sto je oko 660,posto smo eure menjali za kurs 6.4.


Izgleda da je nama ispalo nesto skuplje,mada su nama dali oko 60 injekcija pa verovatno zbog toga....vise se i ne secam,sutra je 40-ta na redu...Sigurno ce se njemu terapija  nastaviti dok sam ja tih desetak dana na stimulaciji....E onda je istog dana i Micro Tese i punkcija a ujedno i histeroskopija....ako se naravno nadju spermatozoidi,pa zatim sledeceg meseca transfer.Kako su vama sve to objasnili,da li je supruga bila na pregledu?

----------


## Saky89

> Molim vas recite mi da li pisete ovom doktoru na srpskom jeziku ili prevodite na turski?


Mi pisemo na engleskom,a takodje i doktor.

----------


## Sinbad

> Izgleda da je nama ispalo nesto skuplje,mada su nama dali oko 60 injekcija pa verovatno zbog toga....vise se i ne secam,sutra je 40-ta na redu...Sigurno ce se njemu terapija  nastaviti dok sam ja tih desetak dana na stimulaciji....E onda je istog dana i Micro Tese i punkcija a ujedno i histeroskopija....ako se naravno nadju spermatozoidi,pa zatim sledeceg meseca transfer.Kako su vama sve to objasnili,da li je supruga bila na pregledu?


Supruga ne ide na preglede.Tek kada sa mnom zavrsimo i ako bude uspesno,ici cemo kod njh na VTO,vama verovatno daju vece sanse,pa vi idete uporedo. Tako smo mi isli vec jednom pa smo se opekli,tako da ne eksperimentisemo vise tako.

----------


## placicamala

> Stigli su nam danas rezultati patologije.Pise da su pronadjene Sertolijeve stanice,odmah sam nalaz poslala doktoru.Dao mi je broj telefona na koji mozemo da zakazemo kod njega termin za dolazak u Istanbul,i napomenuo da se treba ispitati koren sperme,sto mi bas i nije najjasnije,i rekao da ce terapija trajati najmanje 6 meseci.Za koji dan cemo najverovatnije zakazati pa cemo videti sta i kako,iskreno mislim da ce terapija biti preskupa,ali to nam je zadnja i jedina sansa.


Da li ste saznali kako se proverava koren sperme?

----------


## Saky89

> Da li ste saznali kako se proverava koren sperme?


Nismo nista pitali vezano za to...

----------


## Lora2

Koliko ja shvatam kod njega je procedura da se podje na pregled,dobije terapija  za prva  3 meseca ,nakon toga ide se ponovo gde on odredjuje terapiju za naredna cetiri i onda bi trebalo treceg puta kad se podje da radi micro tese?
Sta od pregleda konkretno radi kada se ide na kontrolu drugi put?

----------


## Saky89

> Koliko ja shvatam kod njega je procedura da se podje na pregled,dobije terapija  za prva  3 meseca ,nakon toga ide se ponovo gde on odredjuje terapiju za naredna cetiri i onda bi trebalo treceg puta kad se podje da radi micro tese?
> Sta od pregleda konkretno radi kada se ide na kontrolu drugi put?


Ne znam kako je kod drugih,kod nas je drugog puta bio spermogram i operacija varikocele.I sad treci put idemo na Micro Tese.

----------


## Lora2

Da li se u necemu razlikovao spermogram drugog puta?

----------


## Saky89

> Da li se u necemu razlikovao spermogram drugog puta?


Posle prve neuspesne Micro Tese u Bosni,nalaz patologije je pokazao samo Sertoli celije,rekli su nam da je tu kraj i da se spermogeneza ne odvija.Nakon prvog spermograma i Turskoj to se ispostavilo kao apsolutno netacno jer su odmah na prvom spermogramu pronadjene spermatide,posle prve ture terapije na drugom spermogramu je pronadjeno jos vise spermatida.

----------


## Black30

Pozdrav..nova sam na forumu i čitam vaše postove i vidim da je sve moguće.najvise me zanima dr.Tansel.imam osjećaj da može čuda napraviti.mm bolovao od hipospadije od malih nogu..prakticki cijeli život...I nakon mnogobrojnih operacija u Hrvatskoj i nakon toga u Beogradu to je dovedeno koliko toliko u dobro stanje.ali sad je problem u osnivanju obitelji..krenuli smo riješavati te stvari i kod raznih doktora išli na konzultacije..pretrage..fsh 67..previsoko...Dr.Lučinger digao ruke od nas...ali nismo odustali..prebacili se kod dr Hauptmana.napravili sve potrebne pretrage i tada je dr odlučio da se ide na Tese zahvat ali u startu nam je rečeno da nema velikh šansi.. dakle Tese je rađen bez ikakvih terapija prije zahvata.i nije mi još jasno zašto se išla raditi Tese zahvat ako je Micro Tese sigurniji zahvat i vece su šanse da se nađe nešto...I da...nalaz je naravno bio 0 bodova ..nema ničega. Dakle mm ne proizvodi spermije niti ima ikakvih zasad naznaka da bi se mogli proizvoditi..nažalost nakon tolikih operacija kroz cijelu život mm ne može proizvesti ejakulat..molim savjet ...nadu...kontakt dr Tansela..Preporuke..bilo šta.. Hvala

----------


## Lora2

Stigli nalazi kariotipa - dobri su... sad nastavljaju sa mikrodelecijom .
Da ih podignemo pa da pisemo doktoru preko inastagrama,jer na mejl definitivno ne odgovara.
Koliko brzo zakazuje odprilike pregled od kad ste mu se javili,ceka li se dugo?

----------


## Saky89

> Stigli nalazi kariotipa - dobri su... sad nastavljaju sa mikrodelecijom .
> Da ih podignemo pa da pisemo doktoru preko inastagrama,jer na mejl definitivno ne odgovara.
> Koliko brzo zakazuje odprilike pregled od kad ste mu se javili,ceka li se dugo?


Ne ceka se puno,dogovorili smo se i vec za desetak dana smo bili kod njega...

----------


## placicamala

> Posle prve neuspesne Micro Tese u Bosni,nalaz patologije je pokazao samo Sertoli celije,rekli su nam da je tu kraj i da se spermogeneza ne odvija.Nakon prvog spermograma i Turskoj to se ispostavilo kao apsolutno netacno jer su odmah na prvom spermogramu pronadjene spermatide,posle prve ture terapije na drugom spermogramu je pronadjeno jos vise spermatida.


Koliko je novca potrebno za prvi pregled u Turskoj?

----------


## Black30

Saky89,možeš mi molim te proslijediti neki kontakt od dr Tansela? Hvala ti

----------


## Saky89

> Saky89,možeš mi molim te proslijediti neki kontakt od dr Tansela? Hvala ti


Dr.TanselKaplancan-Instagram i Facebook.

----------


## Saky89

> Koliko je novca potrebno za prvi pregled u Turskoj?


Pregled,dva spermograma,i snimanje testisa je nama izaslo negde oko 300 eura,plus injekcije za prva tri meseca terapije negde oko 500...Ne mogu bas tacno da se setim ali to je to otprilike...

----------


## Sonja8444

saky89 a kazi mi molim te kad vam je zakazana microtese?

----------


## Sonja8444

kazi mi molim te kad idete na operaciju?

----------


## Black30

Saky89 ,čuli smo se s dr.Tanselom.Ici cemo k njemu.Molim te da mi preporucis neki hotel blizu klinike?Rekao nam je dr da ostajemo tamo za početak 2do3dana.Kakve su vama bile procedure? Molim te da me uputis malo u sve to ako ti nije problem.Hvala

----------


## Saky89

> saky89 a kazi mi molim te kad vam je zakazana microtese?


Ne znamo tacan datum,prvo ide stimulacija,zavisi koliko dana,nije uvek i svakom isto,pa nakon toga punkcija i Micro Tese u istom danu

----------


## Sinbad

Pre odlaska u Tursku ,uradite sveze hormonske analize,FSH,lH,estradiol,testosteron i inhibin b. Da ne bi tamo placali. Nije bas jeftino to tamo da se radi. Mi smo to tamo radili,zeznuli se.

----------


## Ninilana

Evo mi smo neki dan pokupili nalaze nakon drugog mjeseca terapije. FSH,LH i testosteron su i dalje u referentnom intervalu. Estradiol je još malo viši nego prošli put.
FSH 5.8
LH 2.7
Testosteron 18.8 (isti kao prošli mjesec)
Estradiol 221
Ne mogu vjerovati s obzirom da je FSH bio 45, jednom i 49 da je u oba mjeseca terapije unutar ref. intervala.
Skoro idemo doktoru pa ću javiti novosti

----------


## Sonja8444

> Evo mi smo neki dan pokupili nalaze nakon drugog mjeseca terapije. FSH,LH i testosteron su i dalje u referentnom intervalu. Estradiol je još malo viši nego prošli put.
> FSH 5.8
> LH 2.7
> Testosteron 18.8 (isti kao prošli mjesec)
> Estradiol 221
> Ne mogu vjerovati s obzirom da je FSH bio 45, jednom i 49 da je u oba mjeseca terapije unutar ref. intervala.
> Skoro idemo doktoru pa ću javiti novosti


Javi nam molim te sve novostiii ...a koliko puta se to ide kod doktora nisam bas razumela?

----------


## Sonja8444

> Evo mi smo neki dan pokupili nalaze nakon drugog mjeseca terapije. FSH,LH i testosteron su i dalje u referentnom intervalu. Estradiol je još malo viši nego prošli put.
> FSH 5.8
> LH 2.7
> Testosteron 18.8 (isti kao prošli mjesec)
> Estradiol 221
> Ne mogu vjerovati s obzirom da je FSH bio 45, jednom i 49 da je u oba mjeseca terapije unutar ref. intervala.
> Skoro idemo doktoru pa ću javiti novosti





> Ne znamo tacan datum,prvo ide stimulacija,zavisi koliko dana,nije uvek i svakom isto,pa nakon toga punkcija i Micro Tese u istom danu


A idete u novembru? molim te javi nam sve detalje i drzimo vam fige

----------


## Ninilana

> Javi nam molim te sve novostiii ...a koliko puta se to ide kod doktora nisam bas razumela?


Prvi put jer je prvi put i radi spermiograma. Treba vam dva dana. Prvi dan spermiogram i vidit doktora, drugi dan po nalaz i terapiju.
Drugi put nakon tri mjeseca terapije. Opet vam treba dva dana. Treci put kada doktor ocijeni. Nekome bude operacija a nekome produžetak terapije, to je individualno.

----------


## Saky89

> kazi mi molim te kad idete na operaciju?


Hotel Best Fulya Suites,20 eura po osobi dnevno,nadjite ih na Fejsu i tamo rezervisite,par min.od klinike je.A kada idete,i odakle ste?Prvog dana vam je pregled i spermogram,drugog dana rezultati i dr.daje terapiju i nakon toga smo mi isli kuci.Pitajte sve sto treba  :Smile:

----------


## Saky89

> Saky89 ,čuli smo se s dr.Tanselom.Ici cemo k njemu.Molim te da mi preporucis neki hotel blizu klinike?Rekao nam je dr da ostajemo tamo za početak 2do3dana.Kakve su vama bile procedure? Molim te da me uputis malo u sve to ako ti nije problem.Hvala


Hotel Best Fulya Suites,20 eura po osobi dnevno,nadjite ih na Fejsu i tamo rezervisite,par min.od klinike je.A kada idete,i odakle ste?Prvog dana vam je pregled i spermogram,drugog dana rezultati i dr.daje terapiju i nakon toga smo mi isli kuci.Pitajte sve sto treba

----------


## Black30

Hvala Saky89.Još ne znamo kada idemo.Iz Zagreba smo.Da,rekao je dr da ćemo bit tamo 2do3dana...Potražit cu onda taj hotel..Koliko vam je trebalo od aerodroma do hotela i klinike? Koliko vas je koštao prvi pregled i terapija?Kakvi su doktori? Dali ste imali kakvih neugodnih iskustva?nakon koliko idete opet za istanbul?

----------


## Saky89

> Hvala Saky89.Još ne znamo kada idemo.Iz Zagreba smo.Da,rekao je dr da ćemo bit tamo 2do3dana...Potražit cu onda taj hotel..Koliko vam je trebalo od aerodroma do hotela i klinike? Koliko vas je koštao prvi pregled i terapija?Kakvi su doktori? Dali ste imali kakvih neugodnih iskustva?nakon koliko idete opet za istanbul?


Doktor je super,njegova asistentkinja isto,ljubazni,opusteni...sve naj za njih,sto je najbitnije posvecuje dosta vremena,objasnjava sve lepo,daje predloge i td.Kada je suprug imao operaciju obostrane varikocele dr.je dolazio i ujutru i uvece,on je previjao rane,znaci samo reci hvale - :Smile: Oko 800 eura otprilike nam je  bilo potrebno za prvi put,drugog puta znatno vise,oko 6000 eura....jer su tu bili i moji pregledi,operacija i terapija za preostala  3 ipo meseca...Mi idemo autom,tako da ne znam koliko je potrebno od aerodroma do hotela,samo znam da je neverovatna guzva u saobracaju....za 8 km nam je bilo potrebno 2 ipo sata - :Smile:

----------


## Ladybird

> Držim fige. MM ce trebati njegu, sav oporavak traje 5 dana kuci. Teze kretanje i slicno. Mi smo to odradili u petak, a on je isao radit u pon. Sretnoooo


Hej MimiDrimi gdje idete u postupak, Petrova  ili neka druga poliklinika?

----------


## Samra.emir

Evo i nas. Radjena Tesa u Jevremovoj, neuspesno. Molim Vas mozete li da mi kazete nesto o ovom nalazu. Histoloska slika odgovara teskom zastoju spermatogeneze sa iskljucivo sertoli komponentom u svim semenim kanalicima, sa visestruko zadebljanim bazalnim membranama i peritubularnom fibrozom. Dr. Nam je poslala porukom izvestaj i po njoj za nas postoji samo donacija. Da li je neko imao nesto slicno?

----------


## Saky89

> Evo i nas. Radjena Tesa u Jevremovoj, neuspesno. Molim Vas mozete li da mi kazete nesto o ovom nalazu. Histoloska slika odgovara teskom zastoju spermatogeneze sa iskljucivo sertoli komponentom u svim semenim kanalicima, sa visestruko zadebljanim bazalnim membranama i peritubularnom fibrozom. Dr. Nam je poslala porukom izvestaj i po njoj za nas postoji samo donacija. Da li je neko imao nesto slicno?


Citajte moje prethodne postove,i nama je isto zvucao nalaz patologije,rekli su tu je kraj ali je kasnije sve to palo u vodu jer su se pojavile spermatide na spermogramu,sto znaci da nije Sertoly cell only

----------


## Saky89

> Draga Saky89,dali mi želiš poslati svoj privatni broj u poruci (ovdje) pa da se čujemo preko Vibera ili Whats up-a? Hvala


Evo upravo sam pokusala da ti posaljem ali nesto nece,ne znam da li mozes da primas privatne poruke

----------


## Black30

Pozdrav saky89,ne znam zašto ne mogu primati privatne poruke.ne mogu ni slati.

----------


## Lora2

Jedno pitanje za one koju su u Istambul isli avionom.Ima li nekih problema vezano za nosenje terapije koja se tamo dobije?Da li vam je neko pravio pitanje ili problem ?Jeste li je nosili u rucnom ili velikom prtljagu i da li je potrebno da bude na hladnom?

----------


## MimiDrimi

> Hej MimiDrimi gdje idete u postupak, Petrova  ili neka druga poliklinika?


U Petrovoj smo. Upravo sam u postupku, pa su mi u tijeku folikulometrije. Super za nalaz da su našli. Sada samo hrabro

----------


## Inesz

> Pozdrav saky89,ne znam zašto ne mogu primati privatne poruke.ne mogu ni slati.


Poruke novoregistriranih članova/članica odbrava administrator. Novoregistrirani članovi nemaju opciju slanja privatnih poruka dok ne postave na forum 10 prouka sa sadržajeima koji su u skladu s Prvilima korištenja foruma.

Preporučam prije početka korištenja  ovog foruma pročitati pravila: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54572-Pravila-ovog-foruma

----------


## Inesz

> Draga Saky89,dali mi želiš poslati svoj privatni broj u poruci (ovdje) pa da se čujemo preko Vibera ili Whats up-a? Hvala


Forum je forma koja služi pisanoj komunikaciji preko opcija koje nudi - pisanje poruka na javnom, otvorenom, svima vidljivom dijelu i/ili komunikacija preko privatnih poruka.

Pozivanje na komunikaciju preko telefona, vibera, maila ili sličnih oblika komunikacije  na otvorenom dijelu foruma koji uključuje otkrivanje osobinh informacija o članovima (mail adrese ili brojevi telefona korinika i sl.) nisu u skladu s pravilima foruma.

Poruke u kojima nove korisnice otkivaju detalje osobnih podataka - mail adrese, obrisane su.

Preporučam - pisati u skladu s pravilima foruma dok se ne stekne pravo slanja privatnih poruka i  suzdržavati se se od objavljivanja osobnih informacija i pozivanja drugih da te osobne informacije otkrivaju na javno dostupnom dijelu foruma.

Poruke u kojimanove članice otkrivaju svoje osobne podatke - mail adrese, radi gore nevednog - obrisane su.

----------


## Inesz

Nove članice, dobro došle na forum.

Pišite poruke u skladu s pravilima foruma, one će vam brzo biti odbrene i moći ćete slati privatne pouruke. Većini vas trenutno novih, treba još nekoliko poruka odobriti i možete komunicirati preko privatnih poruka.
Chat i poruke koje nisu u skladu s pravilima - obrisala sam.

----------


## Sonja8444

sve jasno...izvinjavamo se, nismo znali

----------


## Sonja8444

saky88 sta ima novo? Kad krecete u postupak?

----------


## Sinbad

Saky,jel ovo dr. Tansel sto je na fb izbacio video klip sa  uspesnom operacijom,tvog supruga operisao?  :Smile:

----------


## Ninilana

> Jedno pitanje za one koju su u Istambul isli avionom.Ima li nekih problema vezano za nosenje terapije koja se tamo dobije?Da li vam je neko pravio pitanje ili problem ?Jeste li je nosili u rucnom ili velikom prtljagu i da li je potrebno da bude na hladnom?


Mi smo nosili u velikoj prtljazi. Treba biti na hladnom ali oni vam u kutiji već pripreme hladni gel. Doktor vam da sve potrebne papire u slučaju da vas tko što pita ali nas nisu pitali.

----------


## Saky89

> Saky,jel ovo dr. Tansel sto je na fb izbacio video klip sa  uspesnom operacijom,tvog supruga operisao?


Ne,ali isti slucaj kao nas.Mi idemo negde oko 10.novembra otprilike.

----------


## Saky89

> saky88 sta ima novo? Kad krecete u postupak?


Oko 10.novembra idemo,cekam ciklus i odmah krecemo

----------


## Lora2

> Mi smo nosili u velikoj prtljazi. Treba biti na hladnom ali oni vam u kutiji već pripreme hladni gel. Doktor vam da sve potrebne papire u slučaju da vas tko što pita ali nas nisu pitali.


Hvala Ninilana puno na odgovoru.

----------


## Sonja8444

Jel ste zavrsili sa terapijom? Kakvi su hormoni?
Ninilana, Sinbad kad vi idete?

----------


## placicamala

> Mi smo nosili u velikoj prtljazi. Treba biti na hladnom ali oni vam u kutiji već pripreme hladni gel. Doktor vam da sve potrebne papire u slučaju da vas tko što pita ali nas nisu pitali.


Na kom jeziku ste razgovarali s doktorom uzivo?

----------


## Sonja8444

> Oko 10.novembra idemo,cekam ciklus i odmah krecemo


jeste zavrsili sa terapijom, kakvi su sad hormoni?

----------


## Saky89

> jeste zavrsili sa terapijom, kakvi su sad hormoni?


Hormone radimo sledece nedelje,ostalo je jos 9 injekcija

----------


## Sinbad

Ja sam vec 3 nedelje na drugoj turi terapije. Vrv cu do januara pimati ovu terapiju,pa onda operacija.

----------


## Sonja8444

> Ja sam vec 3 nedelje na drugoj turi terapije. Vrv cu do januara pimati ovu terapiju,pa onda operacija.


Kakvi su hormoni, jesi proveravao? Puno sam citala o svemu tome... Mene samo brine sto dosta njih tvrdi da kad je visok FSH nikakva terapija ne moze pomoci , jel vama doktor rekao nesto oko terapije i toga svega?

----------


## Sonja8444

> Hormone radimo sledece nedelje,ostalo je jos 9 injekcija


Saky89, javite nam rezultate hormona  kad uradite

----------


## Sonja8444

> Saky89, javite nam rezultate hormona  kad uradite


I ako mozes da mi napises ako se dobro secam pisali si za spermogram da rade neku tehniku samo oni i Japan...o cemu se tu radi, kakva tehnika? Kazi mi molim te u kojoj ste klinici bili i kakvi su sto se tice zenskog dela 
Hvala tiiii

----------


## Sinbad

> Kakvi su hormoni, jesi proveravao? Puno sam citala o svemu tome... Mene samo brine sto dosta njih tvrdi da kad je visok FSH nikakva terapija ne moze pomoci , jel vama doktor rekao nesto oko terapije i toga svega?


To da terapia ne pomaze kao sto pricaju su sve to  njihova nagadjanja na osnovu iskustva sa drugim pacijentima. Azoospermia je jos neistrazena da bi nesto moglo da se sto posto tvrdi. Pored mene je bio Nemac,koji je imao dve micro tese operacije u Nemackon,gde su mu rekli da ne postoji nikakva sansa da ima sprermatozoide ,a dr Tansel mu je nasa. Ti i sti doktori to tvdrde za visok FSH,pa sad ti biraj kome da verujes. Msm,ovaj posao jeste najunosniji,jer ti niko nista ne garantuje,a pare ti sigurno uzimaju.Hormone nismo jos radili,to tek posle 4 nedelje. Ali generalno,dr ima dosta iskustva,sad ja se nicemu ne nadam,trudim se,pa sta bude.

----------


## Saky89

> I ako mozes da mi napises ako se dobro secam pisali si za spermogram da rade neku tehniku samo oni i Japan...o cemu se tu radi, kakva tehnika? Kazi mi molim te u kojoj ste klinici bili i kakvi su sto se tice zenskog dela 
> Hvala tiiii


ROSI tehnika,rade oplodnju sa spermatidama.Na istoj klinici Momart,pregled ginekologa,hormoni,HSG...to je ono sto je meni radjeno.

----------


## Sonja8444

> To da terapia ne pomaze kao sto pricaju su sve to  njihova nagadjanja na osnovu iskustva sa drugim 
> pacijentima. Azoospermia je jos neistrazena da bi nesto moglo da se sto posto tvrdi. Pored mene je bio Nemac,koji je imao dve micro tese operacije u Nemackon,gde su mu rekli da ne postoji nikakva sansa da ima sprermatozoide ,a dr Tansel mu je nasa. Ti i sti doktori to tvdrde za visok FSH,pa sad ti biraj kome da verujes. Msm,ovaj posao jeste najunosniji,jer ti niko nista ne garantuje,a pare ti sigurno uzimaju.Hormone nismo jos radili,to tek posle 4 nedelje. Ali generalno,dr ima dosta iskustva,sad ja se nicemu ne nadam,trudim se,pa sta bude.


Naravno i ja sam uvek pozitivna i verujem u uspeh jedino me buni to sto neki su strogo protiv terapije, a taj Nemac je bio kod dr Tansela kad i vi? Pa to je stvarno za pohvalu da je imao vec dve operacije i nista i da mu je doktor Tansel nasao, svaka cast...jer i on ima visok FSH?

----------


## Sonja8444

> ROSI tehnika,rade oplodnju sa spermatidama.Na istoj klinici Momart,pregled ginekologa,hormoni,HSG...to je ono sto je meni radjeno.


Cula sam za tu oplodnju sa smermatidama tj citala sam a nisam znala da to neko radi u praksi,  predpostavljam da nosi odredene rizike s obzirom da nije zreo spermatozoid zar ne?

----------


## Saky89

> Cula sam za tu oplodnju sa smermatidama tj citala sam a nisam znala da to neko radi u praksi,  predpostavljam da nosi odredene rizike s obzirom da nije zreo spermatozoid zar ne?


Uspesnost je manja ali svakako postoje pozitivni ishodi  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja8444

> Uspesnost je manja ali svakako postoje pozitivni ishodi


a ko vam je rekao da to tamo rade? Ja kad sam se dopisivala sa doktorom rekao mi je nije bitno samo da nadjemo spermatozoide nego da nadjemo dobre spermatozoide u smislu morfologoje i pokretljivosti

----------


## Sonja8444

[QUOTE=Sonja8444;3130884]

Naravno i ja sam uvek pozitivna i verujem u uspeh jedino me buni to sto neki su strogo protiv terapije, a taj Nemac je bio kod dr Tansela kad i vi? Pa to je stvarno za pohvalu da je imao vec dve operacije i nista i da mu je doktor Tansel nasao, svaka cast...jer i on ima visok FSH?

----------


## Saky89

> a ko vam je rekao da to tamo rade? Ja kad sam se dopisivala sa doktorom rekao mi je nije bitno samo da nadjemo spermatozoide nego da nadjemo dobre spermatozoide u smislu morfologoje i pokretljivosti


Pratim na instagramu par lekara i par klinika u Turskoj koje to rade.Dosta se informisem i citam o tome....Naravno da je bitan kvalitet spermatozoida ali ima uspeha i sa spermatidama,najvise uspeha ima dr.Tanaka.Ginekolog i dr.Tansel su nam pricali o tome,i ne daj boze ako se ne nadju spermatozoidi,radice sa spermatidama...to nam je plan B....ali polako...nadamo se da ce se pre svega naci...Ko zna,mozda se i na spermogramu pojavi neki... :Smile:

----------


## Sonja8444

> Pratim na instagramu par lekara i par klinika u Turskoj koje to rade.Dosta se informisem i citam o tome....Naravno da je bitan kvalitet spermatozoida ali ima uspeha i sa spermatidama,najvise uspeha ima dr.Tanaka.Ginekolog i dr.Tansel su nam pricali o tome,i ne daj boze ako se ne nadju spermatozoidi,radice sa spermatidama...to nam je plan B....ali polako...nadamo se da ce se pre svega naci...Ko zna,mozda se i na spermogramu pojavi neki...


Super, nisam to znala...ako imas neki link posalji nam da procitamo...
ma nace spermatozoide...nama ne treba puno

----------


## Sonja8444

> Pratim na instagramu par lekara i par klinika u Turskoj koje to rade.Dosta se informisem i citam o tome....Naravno da je bitan kvalitet spermatozoida ali ima uspeha i sa spermatidama,najvise uspeha ima dr.Tanaka.Ginekolog i dr.Tansel su nam pricali o tome,i ne daj boze ako se ne nadju spermatozoidi,radice sa spermatidama...to nam je plan B....ali polako...nadamo se da ce se pre svega naci...Ko zna,mozda se i na spermogramu pojavi neki...


Sad sam se setila da sam citala o dr Tanaki iz Japana i da radi sa spermatidama, a nisam videla da se radi u Turskoj...ako imas neki link posalji mi da procitam vezano za Tursku

----------


## Saky89

> Sad sam se setila da sam citala o dr Tanaki iz Japana i da radi sa spermatidama, a nisam videla da se radi u Turskoj...ako imas neki link posalji mi da procitam vezano za Tursku


www.rosinedir.com

----------


## Black30

Saky89 ,kolika je uspješnost oplodnje sa spermatidima? Dali su vam doktori konkretno nešto rekli u vezi toga?

----------


## Sonja8444

> www.rosinedir.com


Saky89, ima li kakvih novosti? Kad se krece za Tursku? Pisi nam molim te i kad odete kako sve protice

----------


## Saky89

Rez.hormona 6-og meseca terapije:
FSH-5
LH-1,70
Ukupni testosteron-4,10
Sve je ok,nastavljamo dalje sa terapijom sve do operacije.

----------


## Saky89

> Saky89 ,kolika je uspješnost oplodnje sa spermatidima? Dali su vam doktori konkretno nešto rekli u vezi toga?


Nista konkretno,samo da se uveliko radi u Turskoj i da je samo u aprilu mesecu ove godine rodjeno 30 beba sa spermatidama

----------


## Sonja8444

> Nista konkretno,samo da se uveliko radi u Turskoj i da je samo u aprilu mesecu ove godine rodjeno 30 beba sa spermatidama


Saky89 jel se zna nesto blize kad je operacija? Jel doktor nesto rekao za testosteron, cini mi se da je malo nizak?
A ovo sto si napisala za spermatide jel to u onoj klinici sto si mi poslala link ili u nekoj drugoj?

----------


## Saky89

> Saky89 jel se zna nesto blize kad je operacija? Jel doktor nesto rekao za testosteron, cini mi se da je malo nizak?
> A ovo sto si napisala za spermatide jel to u onoj klinici sto si mi poslala link ili u nekoj drugoj?


Rekao je da je ok,ref.vrednost je od 2 do 8.I ja mislim da bi trebao biti malo bolji ali ako on kaze da je ok onda ok  :Smile: Vec sam vam rekla da operacija zavisi od moje stimulacije,sve do tada datum ne znamo.

----------


## Sonja8444

> Rekao je da je ok,ref.vrednost je od 2 do 8.I ja mislim da bi trebao biti malo bolji ali ako on kaze da je ok onda ok Vec sam vam rekla da operacija zavisi od moje stimulacije,sve do tada datum ne znamo.


Sad mi nista nije jasno  :Smile: , meni ovako pisu ref vrednosti za testosteron
  Muškarci: 9,9-27,8 nmol / L

----------


## Saky89

> Sad mi nista nije jasno , meni ovako pisu ref vrednosti za testosteron
>   Muškarci: 9,9-27,8 nmol / L


To je testosteron,a mi vadimo ukupni testosteron

----------


## Saky89

> To je testosteron,a mi vadimo ukupni testosteron


A i zavisi kako je izrazen,nama je u ng/ml,nije u svakoj lab.isto

----------


## Sonja8444

> A i zavisi kako je izrazen,nama je u ng/ml,nije u svakoj lab.isto


Da, da razlicite su jedinice u kojima je izrazen... Saky89 jel vi sad cekate da ti dobijes pa krecete sa stimulacijom? 
Nesto si pisala oko 10 bi trebalo ?

----------


## Saky89

> Da, da razlicite su jedinice u kojima je izrazen... Saky89 jel vi sad cekate da ti dobijes pa krecete sa stimulacijom? 
> Nesto si pisala oko 10 bi trebalo ?


Da,trebalo bi 10,11 otprilike

----------


## Sonja8444

> Da,trebalo bi 10,11 otprilike


ajoj ja navijam iz sve snage za vas, da sve dobro prodje i molim te sve nam javljaj znas i sama koliko nam to znaci  :Smile:

----------


## Saky89

> ajoj ja navijam iz sve snage za vas, da sve dobro prodje i molim te sve nam javljaj znas i sama koliko nam to znaci


Hvala na podrsci - :Smile: Javljamo vam sve ne brinite - :Smile: Pozzz

----------


## Sonja8444

> Hvala na podrsci -Javljamo vam sve ne brinite -Pozzz


ajde pa da se pronadje taman koliko treba, drzimo fige  :Smile:

----------


## Black30

Saky89,Pa to je dosta velika brojka za takav zahvat.a šta su dr rekli,jesu bebe zdrave ,dali je sve ok?Koliko košta taj zahvat?sretno

----------


## Black30

Saky89-Gdje se radi ,u kojoj klinici zahvat sa spermatidima.,i koliko to košta?

----------


## Saky89

> Saky89-Gdje se radi ,u kojoj klinici zahvat sa spermatidima.,i koliko to košta?


Ne znam stvarno nista,samo da se radi u Japanu i Turskoj i da se radjaju zdrave bebe,to je sve sto su nam rekli a ja sam nakon toga trazila na netu i videla par klinika koje to rade i vidim da se se vise pise o tome .Nama je sada za kliniku ukupno potrebno izmedju 8000 i 8500 hiljade eura,a oni su nam rekli jos oko 1000e ako se radi sa spermatidama...

----------


## Sonja8444

> Ne znam stvarno nista,samo da se radi u Japanu i Turskoj i da se radjaju zdrave bebe,to je sve sto su nam rekli a ja sam nakon toga trazila na netu i videla par klinika koje to rade i vidim da se se vise pise o tome .Nama je sada za kliniku ukupno potrebno izmedju 8000 i 8500 hiljade eura,a oni su nam rekli jos oko 1000e ako se radi sa spermatidama...


Saky89, 8000 eura je mislis i operacija i posle vantelesna sa lekovima za stimulaciju i sve sto ide uz to...Koliko je vantelesna? Jel postoji opcija da se kod nas uradi stimulacija pa da se ide tamo direktno na microtese i aspiraciju?

----------


## placicamala

> Rez.hormona 6-og meseca terapije:
> FSH-5
> LH-1,70
> Ukupni testosteron-4,10
> Sve je ok,nastavljamo dalje sa terapijom sve do operacije.


Koliki je bio Fsh pre terapije? I da li ste saznali uzrok azoospermije?

----------


## Saky89

> Saky89, 8000 eura je mislis i operacija i posle vantelesna sa lekovima za stimulaciju i sve sto ide uz to...Koliko je vantelesna? Jel postoji opcija da se kod nas uradi stimulacija pa da se ide tamo direktno na microtese i aspiraciju?


Pitali smo jos na pocetku,rekli su ne.Cak sam pitala da ja odradim histeroskopiju kod nas,jer je kod nas oko 400 eura a kod njih 2500,takodje su insistirali da dr.tamo uradi na dan punkcije.Rekli su da idu na sigurno i ne zele da rizikuju,a posto i mi idemo na sve ili nista pristali smo.Da,sve ukupno nam izlazi oko 8500 eura,znaci operacija Micro Tese,stimulacija,histeroskopija,punkcija i transfer.Stvarno je puno novca,plus smo vec dali vec toliko,za prvu Micro Tese pa zatim za operaciju varikocele,pa terapije....Borimo se svim silama da uspemo,zadnje atome snage dajemo....Samo zamisljam trenutak kako dolazi dr.Tansel i kaze da je nasao  spermatozoide....ako tu recenicu cujem...ja cu umreti od srece....

----------


## Black30

Hvala ti Saky na odgovoru.i želim vam svu sreću svijeta da sve pozitivno završi. A vjerujem da bude.❤

----------


## Saky89

> Hvala ti Saky na odgovoru.i želim vam svu sreću svijeta da sve pozitivno završi. A vjerujem da bude.❤


Hvala vam puno....Nadam se da cemo svi uspeti u nasoj borbi ❤

----------


## Sonja8444

> Pitali smo jos na pocetku,rekli su ne.Cak sam pitala da ja odradim histeroskopiju kod nas,jer je kod nas oko 400 eura a kod njih 2500,takodje su insistirali da dr.tamo uradi na dan punkcije.Rekli su da idu na sigurno i ne zele da rizikuju,a posto i mi idemo na sve ili nista pristali smo.Da,sve ukupno nam izlazi oko 8500 eura,znaci operacija Micro Tese,stimulacija,histeroskopija,punkcija i transfer.Stvarno je puno novca,plus smo vec dali vec toliko,za prvu Micro Tese pa zatim za operaciju varikocele,pa terapije....Borimo se svim silama da uspemo,zadnje atome snage dajemo....Samo zamisljam trenutak kako dolazi dr.Tansel i kaze da je nasao  spermatozoide....ako tu recenicu cujem...ja cu umreti od srece....


Saky89, a jel i hosteroskopija neophodna? Nesto bih da ti kazem  jer imam vec iskustva sa ovim stvarima ali necu ovde da davim...ako hoces posalji mi br u privatnoj poruci

----------


## Saky89

> Saky89, a jel i hosteroskopija neophodna? Nesto bih da ti kazem  jer imam vec iskustva sa ovim stvarima ali necu ovde da davim...ako hoces posalji mi br u privatnoj poruci


Ja sam vec radila histeroskopiju pre god.dana,medjutim polip se vratio,a takodje je otkiven i miom koji najverovatnije nece praviti problem ali svakako ga je bolje otkloniti.

----------


## Sonja8444

> Ja sam vec radila histeroskopiju pre god.dana,medjutim polip se vratio,a takodje je otkiven i miom koji najverovatnije nece praviti problem ali svakako ga je bolje otkloniti.


to da, bolje skloniti sve sto moze imalo da smeta  :Smile:  vi znaci sledece nedelje bi trebalo da idete?  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja8444

> To da terapia ne pomaze kao sto pricaju su sve to  njihova nagadjanja na osnovu iskustva sa drugim pacijentima. Azoospermia je jos neistrazena da bi nesto moglo da se sto posto tvrdi. Pored mene je bio Nemac,koji je imao dve micro tese operacije u Nemackon,gde su mu rekli da ne postoji nikakva sansa da ima sprermatozoide ,a dr Tansel mu je nasa. Ti i sti doktori to tvdrde za visok FSH,pa sad ti biraj kome da verujes. Msm,ovaj posao jeste najunosniji,jer ti niko nista ne garantuje,a pare ti sigurno uzimaju.Hormone nismo jos radili,to tek posle 4 nedelje. Ali generalno,dr ima dosta iskustva,sad ja se nicemu ne nadam,trudim se,pa sta bude.


Simbade pozdrav, jel mozes molim te da mi napises za tog Nemca ako znas nesto vise...jel on bas radio microtese 2 puta? Mi smo isti slucaj pa me zanima to jako, samo sto su nama bile uspesne operacije ali smo radili jako daleko i jako je skupo

----------


## Sinbad

> Simbade pozdrav, jel mozes molim te da mi napises za tog Nemca ako znas nesto vise...jel on bas radio microtese 2 puta? Mi smo isti slucaj pa me zanima to jako, samo sto su nama bile uspesne operacije ali smo radili jako daleko i jako je skupo


Slabo znam, posto smo bili u prolazu. To je jedna velika cekaonica, i nikad ne znas koliko cekas. Samo to da je dve operacije radio bezuspesno micro tesea da je kod njega uspeo i sad idu na pripreme za VTO.  Opet dal je on u nemackoj imao  micro tese ili tese, to ni on  ne zna. Nama je Vinka rekla da je radila micro tese, ali na kraju nam je profesor ginekolog iz Jevremove rekao da to nije micro tese, da je to multiple tese ili multilocar tese. Opet ona je sa tim njenim operacijama imala dosta uspeha. Tako da obrni, okreni, treba ti sreca u zivotu da naidjes na pravog doktora, pa posle poravog biologa, da se sve poklopi.  Ja sam radio dve operacije, jednu u Beogradu kod VInke, jednu u Sarajevu kod dr Hajrudina spahovica, Obe su neuspesne bile. Opet msm, da je Turska miljama daleko od Srbije i  Sarajeva sto se tice azoospermie. Mozda meni nece uspeti u Turskoj, ali cak i laici primete pristup a i novac koji je ulozen u infrastrukturu i sve ostalo. Inace sam iz Beograda. U Sarajevo sam isao, jer sam citao o dr Emre-u, i rekli su mi da je dr Hajrudin radio sa njim dosta operacija.

----------


## Saky89

> to da, bolje skloniti sve sto moze imalo da smeta  vi znaci sledece nedelje bi trebalo da idete?


Za vikend bi trebalo,eventualno ponedeljak

----------


## Sonja8444

> Slabo znam, posto smo bili u prolazu. To je jedna velika cekaonica, i nikad ne znas koliko cekas. Samo to da je dve operacije radio bezuspesno micro tesea da je kod njega uspeo i sad idu na pripreme za VTO.  Opet dal je on u nemackoj imao  micro tese ili tese, to ni on  ne zna. Nama je Vinka rekla da je radila micro tese, ali na kraju nam je profesor ginekolog iz Jevremove rekao da to nije micro tese, da je to multiple tese ili multilocar tese. Opet ona je sa tim njenim operacijama imala dosta uspeha. Tako da obrni, okreni, treba ti sreca u zivotu da naidjes na pravog doktora, pa posle poravog biologa, da se sve poklopi.  Ja sam radio dve operacije, jednu u Beogradu kod VInke, jednu u Sarajevu kod dr Hajrudina spahovica, Obe su neuspesne bile. Opet msm, da je Turska miljama daleko od Srbije i  Sarajeva sto se tice azoospermie. Mozda meni nece uspeti u Turskoj, ali cak i laici primete pristup a i novac koji je ulozen u infrastrukturu i sve ostalo. Inace sam iz Beograda. U Sarajevo sam isao, jer sam citao o dr Emre-u, i rekli su mi da je dr Hajrudin radio sa njim dosta operacija.


aha a jel su ti u Sarajevu radili micro tese? Da i ja sam citala o dr Emre dosta....ali mi se dr Tansel cini nekako da ima veci procenat uspeha, ne znam mozda i gresim...Mada i to sto vidim sto doktor kaci to su samo uspesne operacije...Ja sam iz Novog Sada

----------


## Sonja8444

> Za vikend bi trebalo,eventualno ponedeljak


ja sam uzbudjena kao da ja idem majke mi, samo hrabro, pozitivno i molim te nam se javi kad krenete da navijamo  :Smile:

----------


## New York

evo jos jednog para sa azoo.. sve postove sam procitala i sretno nam svima  :Smile: 
 u 4 mj smo saznali nakon 2 g pokusavanja .. napravljeena 2 spemiograma i onda smo krajem 6 mj imali termin kod andriologo koji nas je uputio vaditi hormone i genetsku obradu napraviti..
gen obrada dobra, fsh povisen 19, testosteron malo snizen 4.... 27.11.imamo mikro tesu.. MIKRO TESU radimo u Münchenu buduci da tu u blizini i zivimo....

----------


## Sinbad

> aha a jel su ti u Sarajevu radili micro tese? Da i ja sam citala o dr Emre dosta....ali mi se dr Tansel cini nekako da ima veci procenat uspeha, ne znam mozda i gresim...Mada i to sto vidim sto doktor kaci to su samo uspesne operacije...Ja sam iz Novog Sada


Jesu,u Sarajevu su mi radili. Mada nisu mi lep utisak ostavili. Generalno msm ds su na nizem nivou npr od Beograda. Oni su imali uspeha,dok su turci dolazili dr Emre i dr Osman Ceylan. Ovako,generalnlo ne bih preporcuio tamo da idete.

----------


## Saky89

> Koliki je bio Fsh pre terapije? I da li ste saznali uzrok azoospermije?


Uzrok nismo saznali,FSH je bio 24

----------


## Sonja8444

> Uzrok nismo saznali,FSH je bio 24


nazalost vrlo cesto se uzrok ne moze utvrditi moze samo da se nagadja , uglavno to zovu idiopatski sterilitet

----------


## Sonja8444

> dobrodosli


A kazite mi gde radite u Minhenu?

----------


## Sinbad

mozda nekog zainteresuje ovaj blog
http://azoospermia-cure.blogspot.com/

----------


## Ninilana

Mi smo jučer i danas bili s doktorom Kaplancanom.
Jucer je muž radio dva puta spermiogram i vadio hormone nakon 3 mj terapije Orvitrellom i Imprylom. Platili smo 500 lira pregled s doktorom i 285 € dva spermiograma i hormone.
Danas su dosli rezultati. Svi hormoni su mu unutar referentnog intervala. Pronađena su 4 okrugla spermocita (možda našom krivicom jer dva puta nije uzeo inekciju kada je trebao).
Doktor je rekao da je to dobro jer je bar jedan više nego prošli put.
Sada nastavljamo sa terapijom 3 mj kao do sada. Doktor je dodao i Merional. Terapiju smo platili 1020€. Rekao je da će sada možda FSH malo porasti, testosteron se malo smanjiti ali da je najvažniji rezultat u prvom mjesecu 2020 što nam je zadnji mjesec terapije. Nada se tada dovesti hormone u idealnu poziciju. Ili dan ili dva dana nakon zadnje inekcije muž ide na operaciju. Moramo tada biti u Istanbulu.
Ja nisam ništa radila jer ako što nadamo se nađe ići ću na stimulaciju kasnije a zalediti materijal.

----------


## Sonja8444

> Mi smo jučer i danas bili s doktorom Kaplancanom.
> Jucer je muž radio dva puta spermiogram i vadio hormone nakon 3 mj terapije Orvitrellom i Imprylom. Platili smo 500 lira pregled s doktorom i 285 € dva spermiograma i hormone.
> Danas su dosli rezultati. Svi hormoni su mu unutar referentnog intervala. Pronađena su 4 okrugla spermocita (možda našom krivicom jer dva puta nije uzeo inekciju kada je trebao).
> Doktor je rekao da je to dobro jer je bar jedan više nego prošli put.
> Sada nastavljamo sa terapijom 3 mj kao do sada. Doktor je dodao i Merional. Terapiju smo platili 1020€. Rekao je da će sada možda FSH malo porasti, testosteron se malo smanjiti ali da je najvažniji rezultat u prvom mjesecu 2020 što nam je zadnji mjesec terapije. Nada se tada dovesti hormone u idealnu poziciju. Ili dan ili dva dana nakon zadnje inekcije muž ide na operaciju. Moramo tada biti u Istanbulu.
> Ja nisam ništa radila jer ako što nadamo se nađe ići ću na stimulaciju kasnije a zalediti materijal.


Jel oni rade spermogram nekako drugacije? Vidim da pronalaze sve vrste celija koje su zastupljene
Vi necete raditi uporedo stimulaciju? Joj ja kao neko ko ima iskustvo s tom operacijom, ne bih nikad zamrzavala jer u slucaju neopstruktivne azoospermije nikad se tu ne nadje puno spermatozoida, a prilikom odmrzavanja se moze desiti da ne prezive svi...nemam pojma ni sta da mislim vise

----------


## Lora2

Stigli nalazi i mikrodelecije y hromozoma i oni su dobri.
Sad cemo sve nalaze poslati doktoru pa da vidimo sta kaze...
Dosta doktora nam je spominjalo Spebo kliniku u Leskovcu takodje kao dobru vezano za ovu vrstu problema,da li mozda neko ima nekoga iskustva ili nekih informacija za nju?
Nama su dva spermograma radjena kod patologa koji ima svoju laboratoriju (po preporuci doktora) i on je nasao neke zacetke spermatozoida opisao ih je kao da imaju malu glavu i kratak repic... oba puta kad smo radili kod njega,u ostalim samo napisu 0.
Ne znam u cemu je razlika.
Najbolje bi bilo raditi stimulaciju odma ali obzirom da to da sve to uzasno puno kosta i nikad nisi siguran u konacan ishod neko jednostavno nije u mogucnosti ili zbog dosadasnjeg negativnog iskustva ne zeli ponovo raditi sve uzalud...

----------


## Sonja8444

> Stigli nalazi i mikrodelecije y hromozoma i oni su dobri.
> Sad cemo sve nalaze poslati doktoru pa da vidimo sta kaze...
> Dosta doktora nam je spominjalo Spebo kliniku u Leskovcu takodje kao dobru vezano za ovu vrstu problema,da li mozda neko ima nekoga iskustva ili nekih informacija za nju?
> Nama su dva spermograma radjena kod patologa koji ima svoju laboratoriju (po preporuci doktora) i on je nasao neke zacetke spermatozoida opisao ih je kao da imaju malu glavu i kratak repic... oba puta kad smo radili kod njega,u ostalim samo napisu 0.
> Ne znam u cemu je razlika.
> Najbolje bi bilo raditi stimulaciju odma ali obzirom da to da sve to uzasno puno kosta i nikad nisi siguran u konacan ishod neko jednostavno nije u mogucnosti ili zbog dosadasnjeg negativnog iskustva ne zeli ponovo raditi sve uzalud...


a gde ste to radili spermogram? Ja bi da odradimo negde gde se gleda u labaratoriji ali nemam pojma gde se to radi?

da u pravu si za stimulaciju ali u ovakvim slucajevuma moras nazalost rizikovati nekad

----------


## Ninilana

Zaboravih reći....također su nam vadili krv za inhibin b što mi je izrazito drago. Znači da je doktor temeljit. Čekati ćemo na nalaz dva tjedna. U RH se čeka mjesec i pol.
Kada smo rekli da ćemo moj dio kasnije doktor nas nije ništa upozoravao ili komentirao.

----------


## Sonja8444

> Zaboravih reći....također su nam vadili krv za inhibin b što mi je izrazito drago. Znači da je doktor temeljit. Čekati ćemo na nalaz dva tjedna. U RH se čeka mjesec i pol.
> Kada smo rekli da ćemo moj dio kasnije doktor nas nije ništa upozoravao ili komentirao.


 Naravno to je vasa odluka ja navijam da vam nadje i zamrzne sto vise  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja8444

> Zaboravih reći....također su nam vadili krv za inhibin b što mi je izrazito drago. Znači da je doktor temeljit. Čekati ćemo na nalaz dva tjedna. U RH se čeka mjesec i pol.
> Kada smo rekli da ćemo moj dio kasnije doktor nas nije ništa upozoravao ili komentirao.


a jel doktor kad odete kod njega daje neke sanse, prognoze jel prica nesto o tome? Jesu vama spominjali oplodnju spermatidama kao sto su Saky89?

----------


## Ninilana

Kada smo došli prvi put rekao je 50/50. Pročitaj moje stare postove kako smo došli sa Sertoli sindrom only.
Sada nema smisla lupetati neke šanse. Sam je doktor rekao da je bitno uzimati terapiju u isto vrijeme i kako on odradi operaciju.
Pitala sam ga kako je zadovoljan s nama i rekao je da je jako zadovoljan. Trenutno su mužu svi hormoni unutar referentnog intervala.
ROSI nam je spominjao prošli put. Uglavnom, na operaciji traži spermije a ako ih ne daj Bože ne nađe bar znamo da ima okruglih spermatida i njih se pohranjuje za ROSI.

----------


## Sonja8444

> Kada smo došli prvi put rekao je 50/50. Pročitaj moje stare postove kako smo došli sa Sertoli sindrom only.
> Sada nema smisla lupetati neke šanse. Sam je doktor rekao da je bitno uzimati terapiju u isto vrijeme i kako on odradi operaciju.
> Pitala sam ga kako je zadovoljan s nama i rekao je da je jako zadovoljan. Trenutno su mužu svi hormoni unutar referentnog intervala.
> ROSI nam je spominjao prošli put. Uglavnom, na operaciji traži spermije a ako ih ne daj Bože ne nađe bar znamo da ima okruglih spermatida i njih se pohranjuje za ROSI.


da,da super da i ta varijanta postoji...ja samo ne razumem bas najbolje posto vecina doktora kad je visok FSH ne daje terapije a on bas insistrira na tome, jel znas zasto? Ne verujem da terapija moze da promeni poremecaj koji vec postoji, sta ti mislis?

----------


## Ninilana

Znati ću ti reći što točno mislim kada sve prođe. Ja se slažem s njime da se operacija ne radi bez terapije u nijednom slučaju. Ja se nadam da terapija pomaže okruglim spermatidama razviti rep. Pa za svako stanje i bolest postoje terapije ne znam zašto za ovo ne bi. Žene koje imaju visok FSH dobivaju ovu terapiju i pokrene se ovulacija ne znam zašto muškarcima ne bi trebalo pomoći. Naši doktori se jednostavno ne usavršavaju dovoljno. Dovoljno ti je što u Cita prodaju microTESE a nije pravi micro tese inaće bi davali histopatološki nalaz nakon operacije. Ovo što doktor radi se zove terapija ženskim ljekovima.

----------


## Ninilana

I što je sam rekao, operacija mora biti odmah nakon zadnje inekcije, ako se čeka tjedan dana već to nema smisla. Terapija neće pomoći stvoriti milijune spermija ali može pomoći stvoriti desetak, dvadesetak na kratki rok.

----------


## Sonja8444

> I što je sam rekao, operacija mora biti odmah nakon zadnje inekcije, ako se čeka tjedan dana već to nema smisla. Terapija neće pomoći stvoriti milijune spermija ali može pomoći stvoriti desetak, dvadesetak na kratki rok.


Daj Boze da bude tako za sve nas!  :Smile:  Vi idete u januaru?

----------


## Ninilana

Idemo krajem Siječnja i kada mu izvade hormone taj dan zadnje inekcije doktor ce donijeti odluku da li raditi operaciju

----------


## Sonja8444

> Idemo krajem Siječnja i kada mu izvade hormone taj dan zadnje inekcije doktor ce donijeti odluku da li raditi operaciju


a sta je preduslov? Da su svi u referentnim vrednostima?

----------


## Sonja8444

> Uzrok nismo saznali,FSH je bio 24


Saky89, kad se krece? joj ja sam bas uzbudjena zbog vas i drzim fige :Smile:

----------


## Black30

Ninilana,dali imaš možda kakvu informaciju o tome dali nas HZZO pokriva bar nešto od troškova? Dali ste se raspitivali o tome?

----------


## Saky89

> Saky89, kad se krece? joj ja sam bas uzbudjena zbog vas i drzim fige


Ciklus poceo veceras,krecemo u noci izmedju sub.i.ned.U pon.imamo zakazano

----------


## placicamala

> Ciklus poceo veceras,krecemo u noci izmedju sub.i.ned.U pon.imamo zakazano


Na kom jeziku pricate s doktorom na pregledima?

----------


## Sonja8444

> Ciklus poceo veceras,krecemo u noci izmedju sub.i.ned.U pon.imamo zakazano


Saky89, jeste bili kod doktora? Jesi krenula sa stimulacijom? Pisi nam....  :Smile:

----------


## Ninilana

> Ninilana,dali imaš možda kakvu informaciju o tome dali nas HZZO pokriva bar nešto od troškova? Dali ste se raspitivali o tome?


Nisam se dugo bavila time ali sjećam se da muški dio ništa ne pokrivaju ali ženski djelomično. Postoje neke klinike u drugim državama u kojima su parovi radili IVF i HZZO refundirao ali nisam to više istraživala. Mi idemo u Tursku a kako nije EU sumnjam da ćemo bilo što novaca uspjeti vratiti.

----------


## Sonja8444

> Ciklus poceo veceras,krecemo u noci izmedju sub.i.ned.U pon.imamo zakazano


Saky89, s nestrpljenjem cekamo tvoje javljanje  :Smile:

----------


## Saky89

> Saky89, s nestrpljenjem cekamo tvoje javljanje


Evo me javljam se  :Smile: Obilazimo grad od jutra do mraka,toliko ima toga za videti da prosto nemamo vremena  :Smile: Krenula sam sa stimulacijom od juce,bockam se i sve je super,doktor je zadovoljan...Na spermogramu juce 5 spermatida,kaze dr.Tansel da je to ok,operacija varikocele nije nista poremetila,i dalje se barem spermatide proizvode....U petak imam kontrolu i to je to za sada sto znam....verovatno ce operacija biti tamo sl.nedelje sreda,cetvrtak...Do tada uzivamo i nadamo se najboljem  :Smile:

----------


## Saky89

> Na kom jeziku pricate s doktorom na pregledima?


Na engleskom

----------


## Sonja8444

> Evo me javljam se Obilazimo grad od jutra do mraka,toliko ima toga za videti da prosto nemamo vremena Krenula sam sa stimulacijom od juce,bockam se i sve je super,doktor je zadovoljan...Na spermogramu juce 5 spermatida,kaze dr.Tansel da je to ok,operacija varikocele nije nista poremetila,i dalje se barem spermatide proizvode....U petak imam kontrolu i to je to za sada sto znam....verovatno ce operacija biti tamo sl.nedelje sreda,cetvrtak...Do tada uzivamo i nadamo se najboljem


Bravoooo navijamo za vas...jel se sve to radi na istoj klinici, kako se zove klinika?

----------


## Black30

> Evo me javljam se Obilazimo grad od jutra do mraka,toliko ima toga za videti da prosto nemamo vremena Krenula sam sa stimulacijom od juce,bockam se i sve je super,doktor je zadovoljan...Na spermogramu juce 5 spermatida,kaze dr.Tansel da je to ok,operacija varikocele nije nista poremetila,i dalje se barem spermatide proizvode....U petak imam kontrolu i to je to za sada sto znam....verovatno ce operacija biti tamo sl.nedelje sreda,cetvrtak...Do tada uzivamo i nadamo se najboljem


Bravooo. Svu sreću svijeta vam želim ❤❤

----------


## Sonja8444

> Evo me javljam se Obilazimo grad od jutra do mraka,toliko ima toga za videti da prosto nemamo vremena Krenula sam sa stimulacijom od juce,bockam se i sve je super,doktor je zadovoljan...Na spermogramu juce 5 spermatida,kaze dr.Tansel da je to ok,operacija varikocele nije nista poremetila,i dalje se barem spermatide proizvode....U petak imam kontrolu i to je to za sada sto znam....verovatno ce operacija biti tamo sl.nedelje sreda,cetvrtak...Do tada uzivamo i nadamo se najboljem


Saky89, kako si nam? Pisi nam malo kako to sve izgleda tu, na kojoj klinici se rade operacija, vantelesna? Pisi nam  :Smile:

----------


## Lora2

Mislim da je samo pristup obrade spermograma drugaciji... sve su to laboraratorije gde se spermogram radi ali predpostavljam da je razlika bila sto ga je radio patolog pa on ima drugi pristup i verovatno obraca paznju i na ostale sadrzaje a ne samo konkretne spermatozoide...
Njega nam je preporucio endrokrinolog,a urolog je samo odmahnuo rukom na to,pa nismo ni mi pridavali puno znacaja tome ali kako se sad spominje predpostavljam da ipak ima nekog znacaja.Na nalazu mu pise - pojedine celije koje imaju izgled spermatida.A na predhodnom je cak pisalo 120.000 spermatozoida sa vrlo sitnom glavicom i kratkim repicem .
Saky89 svu srecu ti zelim!

----------


## Lora2

Inace ovo je bio odgovor na pitanje Sonja8444  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja8444

> Mislim da je samo pristup obrade spermograma drugaciji... sve su to laboraratorije gde se spermogram radi ali predpostavljam da je razlika bila sto ga je radio patolog pa on ima drugi pristup i verovatno obraca paznju i na ostale sadrzaje a ne samo konkretne spermatozoide...
> Njega nam je preporucio endrokrinolog,a urolog je samo odmahnuo rukom na to,pa nismo ni mi pridavali puno znacaja tome ali kako se sad spominje predpostavljam da ipak ima nekog znacaja.Na nalazu mu pise - pojedine celije koje imaju izgled spermatida.A na predhodnom je cak pisalo 120.000 spermatozoida sa vrlo sitnom glavicom i kratkim repicem .
> Saky89 svu srecu ti zelim!


Hvala na odgovoru, probala bih i ja da uradjmo tako spermogram ali nisam pametna gde da uradimo

----------


## placicamala

> Evo me javljam se Obilazimo grad od jutra do mraka,toliko ima toga za videti da prosto nemamo vremena Krenula sam sa stimulacijom od juce,bockam se i sve je super,doktor je zadovoljan...Na spermogramu juce 5 spermatida,kaze dr.Tansel da je to ok,operacija varikocele nije nista poremetila,i dalje se barem spermatide proizvode....U petak imam kontrolu i to je to za sada sto znam....verovatno ce operacija biti tamo sl.nedelje sreda,cetvrtak...Do tada uzivamo i nadamo se najboljem


Strpljivo cekamo vase rezultate  :Smile:  . I mi planiramo uskoro da posetimo doktora u Turskoj.

----------


## Ninilana

> Evo me javljam se Obilazimo grad od jutra do mraka,toliko ima toga za videti da prosto nemamo vremena Krenula sam sa stimulacijom od juce,bockam se i sve je super,doktor je zadovoljan...Na spermogramu juce 5 spermatida,kaze dr.Tansel da je to ok,operacija varikocele nije nista poremetila,i dalje se barem spermatide proizvode....U petak imam kontrolu i to je to za sada sto znam....verovatno ce operacija biti tamo sl.nedelje sreda,cetvrtak...Do tada uzivamo i nadamo se najboljem


Saky, jesu li vama vadili inhibin b u Turskoj? Ako jesu možeš li reći koliki je?
P.S. Svu sreću vam želimo

----------


## Lora2

Kontaktirali smo dr Tansela,odprilike nam je rekao manje-vise isto  ...
Uputio nas je na njegovog asistenta koga cemo sutra kontaktirati da bismo zakazali. Interesuje me da li su vam oni organizovali smestaj i prevoz od aerodroma  ili ste vi sami u svojoj reziji ?

----------


## Ninilana

> Kontaktirali smo dr Tansela,odprilike nam je rekao manje-vise isto  ...
> Uputio nas je na njegovog asistenta koga cemo sutra kontaktirati da bismo zakazali. Interesuje me da li su vam oni organizovali smestaj i prevoz od aerodroma  ili ste vi sami u svojoj reziji ?


Sve sami

----------


## Lora2

Hvala .  :Smile: 
Spomenuo nam je da se njoj obratimo za organizaciju i zakazivanje,pa sam mislila da oni mozda ponude i organizaciju oko smestaja i prevoza.
Znam da vecina klinika u Pragh to radi.
Da li ste vi bili u istom hotelu kao i Saky89?
Kakve su cene taxija sto se tice prevoza sa aerodroma ?

----------


## Ninilana

Mi smo bili malo dalje jer je bolji hotel, ali 15 min taxijem. Taxi je dosta jeftin. Od hotela do klinike otprilike 30 kuna.
Prvi put smo stali h hotelu Mim, minut pješke od klinike, 4 zvjezdice i katastrofa

----------


## placicamala

> Kontaktirali smo dr Tansela,odprilike nam je rekao manje-vise isto  ...
> Uputio nas je na njegovog asistenta koga cemo sutra kontaktirati da bismo zakazali. Interesuje me da li su vam oni organizovali smestaj i prevoz od aerodroma  ili ste vi sami u svojoj reziji ?


Kad planirate da idete?

----------


## Lora2

Ninilana ,hvala puno.
placicamala, ne znamo jos uvek, cekamo da nam jave slobodne termine pa da vidimo da se iskombinujemo.
Ja se nadam do kraja meseca da cemo poci.

----------


## Sonja8444

> Mi smo bili malo dalje jer je bolji hotel, ali 15 min taxijem. Taxi je dosta jeftin. Od hotela do klinike otprilike 30 kuna.
> Prvi put smo stali h hotelu Mim, minut pješke od klinike, 4 zvjezdice i katastrofa


Ninilana jel si ti upoznata na kojoj klinici se to sve radi, microtese, vantelesna....?

----------


## Sonja8444

> Ninilana jel si ti upoznata na kojoj klinici se to sve radi, microtese, vantelesna....?


Jel vama doktor spominjao ROSI oplodnju sa spermatidama?

----------


## Lora2

Ninilana,reci mi molim te vezano za taj Inhibin b sta vam je dr rekao?
Jednom si mi rekla da se on ceka oko 2-3 nedelje,a kod nas se ceka najduze 2 dana,pa ne znam postoji li neka razlika?
Koliko ste ga vi cekati u Turskoj?
Da li je dobro ako je on veci od 80 ili manji?

----------


## Sonja8444

> Ninilana,reci mi molim te vezano za taj Inhibin b sta vam je dr rekao?
> Jednom si mi rekla da se on ceka oko 2-3 nedelje,a kod nas se ceka najduze 2 dana,pa ne znam postoji li neka razlika?
> Koliko ste ga vi cekati u Turskoj?
> Da li je dobro ako je on veci od 80 ili manji?


Mislim da taj inhibin B nije toliko bitan koliko FSH i testosteron, mozda doktor ako je nizak posto je obicno kod azoospermije nizak namerava da ga malo poveca terapijom ako je moguce

----------


## placicamala

> Mislim da taj inhibin B nije toliko bitan koliko FSH i testosteron, mozda doktor ako je nizak posto je obicno kod azoospermije nizak namerava da ga malo poveca terapijom ako je moguce


Koliko vremenski mora unapred da se zakazes pregled?

----------


## Sonja8444

> Koliko vremenski mora unapred da se zakazes pregled?


Mi nismo jos bili ali planiramo, mada mislim da ne mora puno ranije

----------


## placicamala

Mi planiramo pocetkom januara da zakazemo ako je moguce.

----------


## Rominka

> Mislim da taj inhibin B nije toliko bitan koliko FSH i testosteron, mozda doktor ako je nizak posto je obicno kod azoospermije nizak namerava da ga malo poveca terapijom ako je moguce



Inhibin je vrlo bitan, u korelaciji s FSH je. Nije ga moguce terapijama korigirati. 
Postoje referentne vrijednosti Inhibina, i nije dobro dobro kad je nizak. Recimo laicki da je a la zenski AMH. Sudjeluje u proizvodnji.

----------


## Ninilana

> Ninilana,reci mi molim te vezano za taj Inhibin b sta vam je dr rekao?
> Jednom si mi rekla da se on ceka oko 2-3 nedelje,a kod nas se ceka najduze 2 dana,pa ne znam postoji li neka razlika?
> Koliko ste ga vi cekati u Turskoj?
> Da li je dobro ako je on veci od 80 ili manji?


U nas se čeka nalaz mjesec i pol a u Turskoj 2 tjedna. U 6 mj je bio <0.01 što valjda znači da ga nije ni bilo. Nalaz smo dobili nakon operacije. Muž ga je vadio jer sam se ja pravila luda i rekla njegovoj doktorici opće prakse koja izdaje uputnice da je tako rekla andrologica (nije ga ni spomenula). Nažalost nismo znali da se nalaz čeka tako dugo pa smo ga dobili tek nakon operacije.
Sada je <5. I dalje jako nisko ali pomak se vidi. Doktor je rekao da je nizak, da nastavimo sa terapijom i da se vidimo krajem prvog mjeseca.
U znanstvenim radovima sam nailazila na podatak da se inhibin b može povećati ako terapija djeluje a i ne mora. Gleda se u kombinaciji sa FSH ali ja više ne znam to procijeniti jer je prije FSH bio 45 a kroz terapiju do sada unutar ref. vrijednosti. Nailazila sam i na slučajeve kada je inhibin b 'undetectable' pa su svejedno na operaciji nađeni spermatozoidi ali su to rijeđi slučajevi. Neki radovi uzimaju vrijednost 57 kao granicu, neki 80, sve to ovisi o uzorku a i sve je to individualno. Čak postoje slučajevi da je inhibin b normalan a na micro TESE se ne nađu spermatozoidi (najčešće kada je idiopatska azo u pitanju). Ali, svi se slažu da je kombinacija inhibina i FSH 75% točna prognostička vrijednost.
I za sve vas koji još nisu išli u Turku: doktor svima spominje ROSI kao plan b u slučaju da ne nađe zrele spermatozoide. To i dalje daje šansu ali je uspiješnost oplodnje manja. Isto tako morate biti spremni na to da uopće nema ni okruglih spermatozoida na operaciji što na žalost znači kraj. Nama je kakvo takvo olakšanje što radi toga testa 'korjena sperme' znamo da muž ima okrugle spermatide ali se nadamo da će terapija pomoći da stvore rep.
U slučaju da je spermiogram koji traži korjen sperme - doktor svejedno daje terapiju jer je imao uspijeha i sa takvim slučajevima.

----------


## Sonja8444

> U nas se čeka nalaz mjesec i pol a u Turskoj 2 tjedna. U 6 mj je bio <0.01 što valjda znači da ga nije ni bilo. Nalaz smo dobili nakon operacije. Muž ga je vadio jer sam se ja pravila luda i rekla njegovoj doktorici opće prakse koja izdaje uputnice da je tako rekla andrologica (nije ga ni spomenula). Nažalost nismo znali da se nalaz čeka tako dugo pa smo ga dobili tek nakon operacije.
> Sada je <5. I dalje jako nisko ali pomak se vidi. Doktor je rekao da je nizak, da nastavimo sa terapijom i da se vidimo krajem prvog mjeseca.
> U znanstvenim radovima sam nailazila na podatak da se inhibin b može povećati ako terapija djeluje a i ne mora. Gleda se u kombinaciji sa FSH ali ja više ne znam to procijeniti jer je prije FSH bio 45 a kroz terapiju do sada unutar ref. vrijednosti. Nailazila sam i na slučajeve kada je inhibin b 'undetectable' pa su svejedno na operaciji nađeni spermatozoidi ali su to rijeđi slučajevi. Neki radovi uzimaju vrijednost 57 kao granicu, neki 80, sve to ovisi o uzorku a i sve je to individualno. Čak postoje slučajevi da je inhibin b normalan a na micro TESE se ne nađu spermatozoidi (najčešće kada je idiopatska azo u pitanju). Ali, svi se slažu da je kombinacija inhibina i FSH 75% točna prognostička vrijednost.
> I za sve vas koji još nisu išli u Turku: doktor svima spominje ROSI kao plan b u slučaju da ne nađe zrele spermatozoide. To i dalje daje šansu ali je uspiješnost oplodnje manja. Isto tako morate biti spremni na to da uopće nema ni okruglih spermatozoida na operaciji što na žalost znači kraj. Nama je kakvo takvo olakšanje što radi toga testa 'korjena sperme' znamo da muž ima okrugle spermatide ali se nadamo da će terapija pomoći da stvore rep.
> U slučaju da je spermiogram koji traži korjen sperme - doktor svejedno daje terapiju jer je imao uspijeha i sa takvim slučajevima.


Hvala ti Ninilana na objasnjenju...jel mozes samo da mi pojaznis ovo, sta je to test korena sperme i spermogram koji trazi koren sperme nisam to bas razumela...hvala ti
mi smo kad smo radili biopsiju imali tih spermatida u tkivu, negde manje negde vise...
I molim te kazi mi da li se to sve radi na istoj klinici? Microtese i vantelesna i ako ne daj Boze ne nadju spermatozoidi da li se i ROSI radi na istoj klinici i koja je to klinika?  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja8444

> Inhibin je vrlo bitan, u korelaciji s FSH je. Nije ga moguce terapijama korigirati. 
> Postoje referentne vrijednosti Inhibina, i nije dobro dobro kad je nizak. Recimo laicki da je a la zenski AMH. Sudjeluje u proizvodnji.


Rominka pozdrav, vidim da si odavno na forumu...jeste vi uspeli na kraju?  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Jesmo, vidi potpis  :Heart:  odlucili smo smo se na donaciju.

----------


## Ninilana

> Hvala ti Ninilana na objasnjenju...jel mozes samo da mi pojaznis ovo, sta je to test korena sperme i spermogram koji trazi koren sperme nisam to bas razumela...hvala ti
> mi smo kad smo radili biopsiju imali tih spermatida u tkivu, negde manje negde vise...
> I molim te kazi mi da li se to sve radi na istoj klinici? Microtese i vantelesna i ako ne daj Boze ne nadju spermatozoidi da li se i ROSI radi na istoj klinici i koja je to klinika?


Imate sve ovo na prethodnim postovima ali dobro
Prvo što se radi u doktora su dva spermiograma. On to zove traženje korijena sperme. Za + (mi i Saky) se daje jedna terapija, za - druga (Sinbad ima taj slučaj). Naš + znači da su pronađeni okrugli spermatidi. Prvi put 3 (2 u prvom, 1 u drugom ejakulatu), drugi put nakon 3 mjeseca terapije 4 (3 u prvom, 1 u drugom ejakulatu). Ejakulat se daje dva puta u razmaku sat vremena nakon 3 dana apstinencije.
MicroTESE radi doktor Tansel ali ne znam je li u zgradi gdje je Momart klinika u kojoj se uvijek nađemo s njime ili jedna od zgrada preko puta ali to je potpuno nebitno. U slučaju pronalaska spermatozoida ženu se oplođuje u drugoj zgradi isto preko puta (neovisno je li standardni IVF ili ROSI). To znam jer je Saky jednom napisala, mi to nismo pitali doktora jer nam je jedino bitno da terapija i operacija uspiju. To će bolje znati Saky jer sada to prolaze ona i muž. Sve je tu u radijusu od 50 m. Tamo su klinika do klinike, sve je uštimano i ozbiljno. Zaboravi na balkan gdje su sva jaja u jednoj košari. Ovi ljudi su puno ozbiljniji u svome poslu. Doktor radi u klinici na 2 katu, spermiogram i hormone nam odrađuje druga klinika na 9 katu. Kasniju oplodnju netko treći. Ukratko, razni kadrovi koji su specijalizirani samo za jednu domenu surađuju zajedno. Ono što je vama bitno trenutno:
Dogovoriti sastanak i doći sa sviježim nalazima (hormoni, kariotip, mikrodelecije i s obzirom da ste radili biopsiju histopatološki nalaz-mi ga nismo imali jer su nas prevarili u Cito da rade micro TESE a očito ne rade), rezervirati karte i smještaj, ostaviti vremena za naći se s doktorom dva dana za redom a on će vas sve ostalo sam navoditi (spermiogrami, terapija itd).

----------


## Lora2

Hvala Ninilana puno na svim odgovorima,i ostalima hvala takodje.
Reci mi da li si ti u kontaktu sa njegovom asistentkinjom kada se dogovarate za termine?

----------


## Ninilana

> Hvala Ninilana puno na svim odgovorima,i ostalima hvala takodje.
> Reci mi da li si ti u kontaktu sa njegovom asistentkinjom kada se dogovarate za termine?


Sve ide preko nje. S njime smo se čuli preko instagrama prvi put, dali nalaze, opisali sve, a nakon toga kada nas je prihvatio liječiti s njome se za sve čujemo, ako radimo kakve nalaze koji se čekaju ona nam ih slika, s njome se dogovara termin, sve.

----------


## Lora2

Da i ja sam se sa njim cula pa sa njom dogovarala...
Za sad kako stvari stoje idemo prve nedelje decembra.

----------


## Sonja8444

> Sve ide preko nje. S njime smo se čuli preko instagrama prvi put, dali nalaze, opisali sve, a nakon toga kada nas je prihvatio liječiti s njome se za sve čujemo, ako radimo kakve nalaze koji se čekaju ona nam ih slika, s njome se dogovara termin, sve.


Hvala ti puno na ovako lepo i detaljnom objasnjenju stvarno... Vi idete u januaru ako se dobro secam?

----------


## Saky89

> Saky, jesu li vama vadili inhibin b u Turskoj? Ako jesu možeš li reći koliki je?
> P.S. Svu sreću vam želimo


Hvala vam puno  :Smile: Nismo mi radili inhibin b nijednom,u Turskoj nam ga cak nisu ni spomenuli.Ja sam htela na svoju ruku da ga uradimo,cisto da vidimo...ali posle sam odustala jer nam niko nije trazio.Sutra nam drzite palceve

----------


## Saky89

> Saky89, kako si nam? Pisi nam malo kako to sve izgleda tu, na kojoj klinici se rade operacija, vantelesna? Pisi nam


Svi pregledi se rade na Momart klinici,punkcija i Micro Tese se rade u Acibadem bolnici koja je odma tu pored.Meni je danas tj.jutros rano bila stop injekcija i sutra nam je konacno dosao dan kada cemo znati sve.Inace pre neki dan na ultrazvuku je bilo 15 folikula,dr Erbil je zadovoljan mojim odgovorom na terapiju.Ujutru rano idemo,prvo je Micro Tese a zatim oko 14h punkcija.Imam strasnu tremu,necu spavati cele noci jer jednostavno ne mogu.Drzite nam palceve i navijajte za  nas  :Smile:

----------


## Saky89

Zaboravila sam jos da kazem,na klinici su nam rekli da je jos 6 parova iz Srbije doslo ovde kod dr.Tansela u prethodnih nekoliko meseci,verovatno nisu aktivni na forumu ali su citali sve.Izuzetno mi je drago zbog toga,jer su zahvaljujuci nama nasli pravog doktora.Zato svi koji imate ovaj problem dodjite ovde,ne razmisljajte jer nemate sta izgubiti,sve je na vrhunskom,svetskom nivou.

----------


## Sinbad

> Inhibin je vrlo bitan, u korelaciji s FSH je. Nije ga moguce terapijama korigirati. 
> Postoje referentne vrijednosti Inhibina, i nije dobro dobro kad je nizak. Recimo laicki da je a la zenski AMH. Sudjeluje u proizvodnji.


Meni je inhibin b bio 2.1. Posle tromesecme terapije clomifenom,imao sam na spermogramu retko progresivne pokretne spermatozoide. I onda je dr Vinka trazila da uradim inhibin b i u tom trenutku bio je 80. Nije on za poredjenje sa AMH. AMH je zaliha jajnih celija  koja je ogranicena kod svake zene. Inhibin b je hormon koji se odnosi na spermogenezu kod muskaraca i on u tom trenutku pokazuje da li se odrzava spermogeneza kod muskarca. On jeste u korelaciji sa FSH,koji je pokazatelj disfunkcije testisa. Ako bi inhibin B bio a la AMH zenski onda bi svaki covek imao odredjenh kolicinu spermatozoida koju moze da proizvede.

----------


## Black30

> Svi pregledi se rade na Momart klinici,punkcija i Micro Tese se rade u Acibadem bolnici koja je odma tu pored.Meni je danas tj.jutros rano bila stop injekcija i sutra nam je konacno dosao dan kada cemo znati sve.Inace pre neki dan na ultrazvuku je bilo 15 folikula,dr Erbil je zadovoljan mojim odgovorom na terapiju.Ujutru rano idemo,prvo je Micro Tese a zatim oko 14h punkcija.Imam strasnu tremu,necu spavati cele noci jer jednostavno ne mogu.Drzite nam palceve i navijajte za  nas


Navjjamo svi za vas!!!Sretno od srca :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## placicamala

> Zaboravila sam jos da kazem,na klinici su nam rekli da je jos 6 parova iz Srbije doslo ovde kod dr.Tansela u prethodnih nekoliko meseci,verovatno nisu aktivni na forumu ali su citali sve.Izuzetno mi je drago zbog toga,jer su zahvaljujuci nama nasli pravog doktora.Zato svi koji imate ovaj problem dodjite ovde,ne razmisljajte jer nemate sta izgubiti,sve je na vrhunskom,svetskom nivou.


Zelimo vam uspeh. Javite nam pozitivne rezultate.

----------


## Sonja8444

> Svi pregledi se rade na Momart klinici,punkcija i Micro Tese se rade u Acibadem bolnici koja je odma tu pored.Meni je danas tj.jutros rano bila stop injekcija i sutra nam je konacno dosao dan kada cemo znati sve.Inace pre neki dan na ultrazvuku je bilo 15 folikula,dr Erbil je zadovoljan mojim odgovorom na terapiju.Ujutru rano idemo,prvo je Micro Tese a zatim oko 14h punkcija.Imam strasnu tremu,necu spavati cele noci jer jednostavno ne mogu.Drzite nam palceve i navijajte za  nas


Navijamo za vas iz sveg srca i verujemo da cete uspeti!!! Drzimo palceve! Javite kad sve prodje i srecnooo!  :Smile:

----------


## Sinbad

> Zaboravila sam jos da kazem,na klinici su nam rekli da je jos 6 parova iz Srbije doslo ovde kod dr.Tansela u prethodnih nekoliko meseci,verovatno nisu aktivni na forumu ali su citali sve.Izuzetno mi je drago zbog toga,jer su zahvaljujuci nama nasli pravog doktora.Zato svi koji imate ovaj problem dodjite ovde,ne razmisljajte jer nemate sta izgubiti,sve je na vrhunskom,svetskom nivou.


Mi smo jedan od tih 6 parova. Inace sa srecom danas.  :Smile:

----------


## Saky89

Ljudi,ovako stoje stvari.Nisu pronadjeni zdravi spermatozoidi,nadjeni su neki sa losijom morfologijom,i nadjene su spermatide za vise pokusaja koje su zamrznute,sto nam je za utehu.Ja sam imala na punkciji 16 jajnih celija odlicnog kvaliteta,takodje je sve zamrznuto.E sad kako su nam objasnili,kroz mesec dana,mozda malo vise,im stize aparat za tehniku ROSI,do tada cekamo...I onda ce pokusati sa spermatidama,ima ih dovoljno i dr.Tansel kaze da su dobrog kvaliteta,bolje su od ovih na spermogramu jer su duze i vece.U Japanu se uveliko radi i radjaju se zdrave bebe,a dr.Erbil kaze da on misli da ce oni ovde u Turskoj biti cak i bolji od njih i imati vise uspeha.Sad nam ostaje da cekamo....

----------


## Sonja8444

> Ljudi,ovako stoje stvari.Nisu pronadjeni zdravi spermatozoidi,nadjeni su neki sa losijom morfologijom,i nadjene su spermatide za vise pokusaja koje su zamrznute,sto nam je za utehu.Ja sam imala na punkciji 16 jajnih celija odlicnog kvaliteta,takodje je sve zamrznuto.E sad kako su nam objasnili,kroz mesec dana,mozda malo vise,im stize aparat za tehniku ROSI,do tada cekamo...I onda ce pokusati sa spermatidama,ima ih dovoljno i dr.Tansel kaze da su dobrog kvaliteta,bolje su od ovih na spermogramu jer su duze i vece.U Japanu se uveliko radi i radjaju se zdrave bebe,a dr.Erbil kaze da on misli da ce oni ovde u Turskoj biti cak i bolji od njih i imati vise uspeha.Sad nam ostaje da cekamo....


a ja sam tako bila ubedjena da ce naci  :Sad: 
Kazi mi molim te jel znas koliko dugo su trazili spermatozoide vremenski i koliko ljudi... Kad je bila operacija, koliko je trajala? bas mi je sad jako krivo  :Sad:

----------


## Black30

> Ljudi,ovako stoje stvari.Nisu pronadjeni zdravi spermatozoidi,nadjeni su neki sa losijom morfologijom,i nadjene su spermatide za vise pokusaja koje su zamrznute,sto nam je za utehu.Ja sam imala na punkciji 16 jajnih celija odlicnog kvaliteta,takodje je sve zamrznuto.E sad kako su nam objasnili,kroz mesec dana,mozda malo vise,im stize aparat za tehniku ROSI,do tada cekamo...I onda ce pokusati sa spermatidama,ima ih dovoljno i dr.Tansel kaze da su dobrog kvaliteta,bolje su od ovih na spermogramu jer su duze i vece.U Japanu se uveliko radi i radjaju se zdrave bebe,a dr.Erbil kaze da on misli da ce oni ovde u Turskoj biti cak i bolji od njih i imati vise uspeha.Sad nam ostaje da cekamo....


Baš mi je žao :Sad: 
Uz vas smo.cekamo svi skupa i držimo palceve..

----------


## Black30

> Mi smo jedan od tih 6 parova. Inace sa srecom danas.


Dali ste zadovoljni sa radom Dr.Tansel?Dali ste u procesu i kada ste bili u Turskoj kod njega?

----------


## Sonja8444

> a ja sam tako bila ubedjena da ce naci 
> Kazi mi molim te jel znas koliko dugo su trazili spermatozoide vremenski i koliko ljudi... Kad je bila operacija, koliko je trajala? bas mi je sad jako krivo


Ja sam tako bila ubedjena da ce naci dovoljno jer gledajuci njegove price na fb i instagramu; sve su to tamo jako teski slucajevi koji su posle par neuspeha dosli kod njega i on je uspeo, pa muskarci sa klinefertovim sindromom i nasao je i njima, pa muskarci sa FSH 50,60 i opet nasao je...zato sam bila ubedjena vama ce 100% i bas sam tuzna jako  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Sinbad

> Dali ste zadovoljni sa radom Dr.Tansel?Dali ste u procesu i kada ste bili u Turskoj kod njega?


Generalno zadovoljan sam pristupom. Bili smo 2 puta,jos sam na terapiji. U sustini,nista on meni ne radi osim sto prepisuje terapiiu,malo opipa testise i to je to. Videcemo dal ce biti uspesan. I da ne bude uspesan,opet ne mozes da znas dal je dobar ili ne. Mozda ja stvarno nemam spermatozoide. Msm,jbg .

----------


## Lora2

U principu svi smo mi svesni koliko je azoo teska dijagnoza i realno ne mozemo ocekivati da ce nesto biti 100% uspesno.Jedino sto mozemo jeste da uradimo sve sto je u nasoj mogucnosti da pokusamo da dodjemo do pozitivnog ishoda i da se iskreno nadamo da takav pristup ima i druga strana...
Saky89 zao mi je sto micro tese nije bila u potpunosti uspesna ali bitno je bar da tu nije kraj nego da ste stigli donekle i da i dalje postoji nada...
Sinbad,da li vam je doktor rekao koji vam je sledeci korak nakon druge ture terapije,da li tad ide micro tese ili je to i dalje neizvesno?

----------


## Sinbad

> U principu svi smo mi svesni koliko je azoo teska dijagnoza i realno ne mozemo ocekivati da ce nesto biti 100% uspesno.Jedino sto mozemo jeste da uradimo sve sto je u nasoj mogucnosti da pokusamo da dodjemo do pozitivnog ishoda i da se iskreno nadamo da takav pristup ima i druga strana...
> Saky89 zao mi je sto micro tese nije bila u potpunosti uspesna ali bitno je bar da tu nije kraj nego da ste stigli donekle i da i dalje postoji nada...
> Sinbad,da li vam je doktor rekao koji vam je sledeci korak nakon druge ture terapije,da li tad ide micro tese ili je to i dalje neizvesno?


 Rekao nam je da je potrebno neko vreme da mi hormoni budu i nekim granicama. On prvo spusta fsh i lh na nulu,pa onds krece postepeno da ih podize. Testosteron mi je visok,posto idem u teretanu i  bas sam se nagruvao posto su ovo neka vrsta stereoide msm na ovitrell. I sad postepeno moram testosteron da snizim. Jednog decka poted mene sto mu je pronasao spermatozoide je drzao na terapiji 13 meseci ja msm,tako ds nikad se ne zna. Ja nemam ni spermatide u ejakulatu tako da bi meni i oni bili vrh. Najbitnije da oni imaju dobre doktore,ginekologe,biologe, za posle. Jer je svima  nama cilje dete a ne spermatozoidi. A verujte mi ,bio sam u acibadem bolnici ono je na potpuno drugom levelu u odnosu na balkan.

----------


## Sonja8444

> Rekao nam je da je potrebno neko vreme da mi hormoni budu i nekim granicama. On prvo spusta fsh i lh na nulu,pa onds krece postepeno da ih podize. Testosteron mi je visok,posto idem u teretanu i  bas sam se nagruvao posto su ovo neka vrsta stereoide msm na ovitrell. I sad postepeno moram testosteron da snizim. Jednog decka poted mene sto mu je pronasao spermatozoide je drzao na terapiji 13 meseci ja msm,tako ds nikad se ne zna. Ja nemam ni spermatide u ejakulatu tako da bi meni i oni bili vrh. Najbitnije da oni imaju dobre doktore,ginekologe,biologe, za posle. Jer je svima  nama cilje dete a ne spermatozoidi. A verujte mi ,bio sam u acibadem bolnici ono je na potpuno drugom levelu u odnosu na balkan.


Kakvi su ti sad hormoni, koliko si dugo vec na terapiji?

----------


## Sinbad

> Kakvi su ti sad hormoni, koliko si dugo vec na terapiji?


Na terapiji sam 18 nedelja ukupno. Posle 12 nedelja fsh i Lh su mi bili skoro pa 0,inace 38. Posle 4 nedelje druge terapihe fsh i lh su poceli da se podizu,jos su ispod referentne granice,a testosteron je oko 9,10. A on juri da testosteron bude 5. Generalno bez testosterona nema spermogeneze,ali povisen testosteron blokira spermogenezu.

----------


## Saky89

Upravo smo se vratili sa kontrole,preko 200 spermatida je zamrznuto,nadaju se da ce vec u januaru poceti da rade sa njima,o svemu ce nas obavestavati.Preko 500 parova iz  Evrope cekaju na to,a oko 3000 samo iz Turske.Prednost imaju zene koje imaju 40 god i vise,zbog menopauze.Nama daju malo vece sanse jer smo mladi,zdravi i moje jajne celije odlicnog kvaliteta,jer i od njih zavisi.E sad,nadamo se da ce to biti vec u februaru,dolazimo ovde i cekamo 5 dana da vidimo da li ce se razviti,ako bude sve ok i opstane 5 dana sledi transfer.

----------


## Sonja8444

> Upravo smo se vratili sa kontrole,preko 200 spermatida je zamrznuto,nadaju se da ce vec u januaru poceti da rade sa njima,o svemu ce nas obavestavati.Preko 500 parova iz  Evrope cekaju na to,a oko 3000 samo iz Turske.Prednost imaju zene koje imaju 40 god i vise,zbog menopauze.Nama daju malo vece sanse jer smo mladi,zdravi i moje jajne celije odlicnog kvaliteta,jer i od njih zavisi.E sad,nadamo se da ce to biti vec u februaru,dolazimo ovde i cekamo 5 dana da vidimo da li ce se razviti,ako bude sve ok i opstane 5 dana sledi transfer.


Ovo su bas dobre vesti, imate bas dosta spermatida...a jel se zna koliko to kosta? Kako to sve funkcionise sa spermatidama? Da li se radi neko ispitivanje embriona u smislu genetike, hromozoma pre vracanja? Verujem da su vam to sve tako rekli  :Smile:

----------


## Lora2

> Upravo smo se vratili sa kontrole,preko 200 spermatida je zamrznuto,nadaju se da ce vec u januaru poceti da rade sa njima,o svemu ce nas obavestavati.Preko 500 parova iz  Evrope cekaju na to,a oko 3000 samo iz Turske.Prednost imaju zene koje imaju 40 god i vise,zbog menopauze.Nama daju malo vece sanse jer smo mladi,zdravi i moje jajne celije odlicnog kvaliteta,jer i od njih zavisi.E sad,nadamo se da ce to biti vec u februaru,dolazimo ovde i cekamo 5 dana da vidimo da li ce se razviti,ako bude sve ok i opstane 5 dana sledi transfer.


Super,lepe vesti.  :Smile:  Nadam se samo da se nece puno na to cekati obzirom da vec ima toliko parova koji cekaju...
Koliko vas je kostala ova micro tese sada ,zamrzavalnje materjala i koliko punkcija tvojih jajnih celija i njihovo zamrzavanje?

----------


## Saky89

> Super,lepe vesti.  Nadam se samo da se nece puno na to cekati obzirom da vec ima toliko parova koji cekaju...
> Koliko vas je kostala ova micro tese sada ,zamrzavalnje materjala i koliko punkcija tvojih jajnih celija i njihovo zamrzavanje?


Micro Tese 1700 evra,injekcije za stimulaciju 600e,pregledi ginekologa vise puta zbog merenja folikula,punkcija i transfer 2550e,medjutim posto jos do transfera nije doslo vratili su nam 800e.Tu je bilo jos nekih sitnih troskova,npr moji hormoni oko 100e,plus nekoliko spermograma oko 150e.Zamrzavanje spermatida 180e,i zamrzavanje mojih jajnih celija 180.Mislim da nisam nista zaboravila.E da,dok smo bili ovde suprugu je produzena terapija pa nam je i to izaslo oko 100e.

----------


## Saky89

> Ovo su bas dobre vesti, imate bas dosta spermatida...a jel se zna koliko to kosta? Kako to sve funkcionise sa spermatidama? Da li se radi neko ispitivanje embriona u smislu genetike, hromozoma pre vracanja? Verujem da su vam to sve tako rekli


Nismo isli bas u tolike detalje,znam da rade vrhunski embriolozi i da oni naravno nece dozvoliti da nesto sto ne valja bude vraceno,vec su svi obuceni,bili su svi u Japanu,samo cekaji da im stigne aparat koji je trenutno na brodu,u luci,i ceka se na isporuku.Za cenu smo danas pitali,dr.Tansel je rekao da ne kosta nista,samo dolazimo i ako bude doslo do formiranja embriona placamo transfer.To je sve sto znamo.

----------


## Sonja8444

> Nismo isli bas u tolike detalje,znam da rade vrhunski embriolozi i da oni naravno nece dozvoliti da nesto sto ne valja bude vraceno,vec su svi obuceni,bili su svi u Japanu,samo cekaji da im stigne aparat koji je trenutno na brodu,u luci,i ceka se na isporuku.Za cenu smo danas pitali,dr.Tansel je rekao da ne kosta nista,samo dolazimo i ako bude doslo do formiranja embriona placamo transfer.To je sve sto znamo.


superiska, oplodice se bar neka od tih tvojih 16 sigurno, a to ce poceti da rade od nove godine jel?Reci mi molim te kako je to sve teklo taj dan kad je bila operacija, koliko oni tamo aktivno vremenski traze spermatozoide u tkivu...bas me zanima sve kako je bilo...pisala sam ti privatnu poruku da ne davim ovde sve sa mojim pitanjima ali ne znam jesi videla.. aj molim te progledaj pa mi se javi... hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Cure, bilo bi dobro da provjerite s njima rade li ispitivanja na embrijima u smislu genetike i kromosoma (PGS, PGD) jer to su inače vrlo skupe pretrage (radi se o tisućama eura) i ja ne bih podrazumijevala da su uključena.
Sretno vam!

----------


## placicamala

> Nismo isli bas u tolike detalje,znam da rade vrhunski embriolozi i da oni naravno nece dozvoliti da nesto sto ne valja bude vraceno,vec su svi obuceni,bili su svi u Japanu,samo cekaji da im stigne aparat koji je trenutno na brodu,u luci,i ceka se na isporuku.Za cenu smo danas pitali,dr.Tansel je rekao da ne kosta nista,samo dolazimo i ako bude doslo do formiranja embriona placamo transfer.To je sve sto znamo.


Gde ste bili smesteni?

----------


## Black30

> Nismo isli bas u tolike detalje,znam da rade vrhunski embriolozi i da oni naravno nece dozvoliti da nesto sto ne valja bude vraceno,vec su svi obuceni,bili su svi u Japanu,samo cekaji da im stigne aparat koji je trenutno na brodu,u luci,i ceka se na isporuku.Za cenu smo danas pitali,dr.Tansel je rekao da ne kosta nista,samo dolazimo i ako bude doslo do formiranja embriona placamo transfer.To je sve sto znamo.


Saky ,ajde ako možeš poviri u privatne poruke da te ne davim ovdje

----------


## Sonja8444

https://youtu.be/YhDS7Sncenw 
da li je neko cuo za ovaj proizvod?

----------


## Black30

> https://youtu.be/YhDS7Sncenw 
> da li je neko cuo za ovaj proizvod?


Evo ovo mi je prvi glas sada...Nisam znala da to postoji..šta misliš o tome?

----------


## Sonja8444

iskreno ja ne znam ali citala sam pozitivna iskustva ljudi, lek radi na principu da prvi mesec obori testosteron sa bi se stvorilo sto vise pocetnih celija  od kojih se kasnije stvaraju spermatozoidi...kao u ovim slucajevima neopstr azospermije on blokira te celije ...ni sama nisam bas dobro razumela? E sad mene zanima da li terapija dr Tansela isto tako deluje na tom principu?

----------


## Sonja8444

> iskreno ja ne znam ali citala sam pozitivna iskustva ljudi, lek radi na principu da prvi mesec obori testosteron sa bi se stvorilo sto vise pocetnih celija  od kojih se kasnije stvaraju spermatozoidi...kao u ovim slucajevima neopstr azospermije on blokira te celije ...ni sama nisam bas dobro razumela? E sad mene zanima da li terapija dr Tansela isto tako deluje na tom principu?


Sinbad, jel mozes da pogledas ovo? Cini mi se da se ti bar razumes u sve ovo..pozz

----------


## Sinbad

> Sinbad, jel mozes da pogledas ovo? Cini mi se da se ti bar razumes u sve ovo..pozz


Sta znam, malo mi cudno da ga doktori ne prepisuju. Nesto ne verujem u ovo,nisam ni dublje zalazio. Msm da je neka prevara,mozda imaju neku uspesnost kao placebo efekat   :Smile:   Svakako oni znaju proces spermogeneze pa su tako i objasnili da deluje, da bi ljudima bilo logicno.

----------


## Sonja8444

> Sta znam, malo mi cudno da ga doktori ne prepisuju. Nesto ne verujem u ovo,nisam ni dublje zalazio. Msm da je neka prevara,mozda imaju neku uspesnost kao placebo efekat    Svakako oni znaju proces spermogeneze pa su tako i objasnili da deluje, da bi ljudima bilo logicno.


a jel na tom principu i doktor Tansel daje terapiju, rekla bih da i on prvo obara testosteron jel?

----------


## Sinbad

> a jel na tom principu i doktor Tansel daje terapiju, rekla bih da i on prvo obara testosteron jel?


Ne. Posto terapija ima uspeha kod azospermije sa niskim fsh  i lh. Dok kod visokih fsh i lh (duplo vecim od granice) generalno nema uspeha. On prvo obori fsh i lh na nulu. Pa onds pokusava da iznenadi telo ,tako sto podize  postepeno i tako par meseci drzi u granicama. Po tom principu radi.

----------


## Sonja8444

> Ne. Posto terapija ima uspeha kod azospermije sa niskim fsh  i lh. Dok kod visokih fsh i lh (duplo vecim od granice) generalno nema uspeha. On prvo obori fsh i lh na nulu. Pa onds pokusava da iznenadi telo ,tako sto podize  postepeno i tako par meseci drzi u granicama. Po tom principu radi.


a sta se desava sa testosteronom za vreme te terapije? Ovde kazu kod ovim tableta da je poenta da se blokira testosteron jer on kao sprecava deljenje celija ako sam ja to dobro razumela

----------


## placicamala

> Ne. Posto terapija ima uspeha kod azospermije sa niskim fsh  i lh. Dok kod visokih fsh i lh (duplo vecim od granice) generalno nema uspeha. On prvo obori fsh i lh na nulu. Pa onds pokusava da iznenadi telo ,tako sto podize  postepeno i tako par meseci drzi u granicama. Po tom principu radi.


Da li mozete da mi date kontakt sa asistentom doktora Tansela? Zelimo da zakazemo pregled.

----------


## Black30

> Da li mozete da mi date kontakt sa asistentom doktora Tansela? Zelimo da zakazemo pregled.


Nađite Dr Tansela na instagramu ili fb. Tamo mu se javite i recite da želite zakazati termin kod njega.i on će vam dalje dati upute i kontakt od svoje asistentice.Sretno

----------


## placicamala

> Nađite Dr Tansela na instagramu ili fb. Tamo mu se javite i recite da želite zakazati termin kod njega.i on će vam dalje dati upute i kontakt od svoje asistentice.Sretno


Hvala Vam  :Smile:

----------


## Lora2

Ninilana ,izvini,poslala sam ti nesto u pp pa ako mozes ,kad stignes, odgovori mi.
Hvala.

----------


## Sonja8444

ej a ko nam sad sledeci ide kod dr Tansala? Sinbad ili Ninilana?

----------


## Sonja8444

> Na terapiji sam 18 nedelja ukupno. Posle 12 nedelja fsh i Lh su mi bili skoro pa 0,inace 38. Posle 4 nedelje druge terapihe fsh i lh su poceli da se podizu,jos su ispod referentne granice,a testosteron je oko 9,10. A on juri da testosteron bude 5. Generalno bez testosterona nema spermogeneze,ali povisen testosteron blokira spermogenezu.


Sinbade jel mozes molim te ovo da mi pojasnis malo bolje, jer prvo kazu bitno je da je dobar testosteron pa onda da on kod visokog FSH blokira spermatogenezu nista mi nije jasno...pitala sam te vec par puta a nikako da mi odgovoris...molim te

----------


## placicamala

> ej a ko nam sad sledeci ide kod dr Tansala? Sinbad ili Ninilana?


Mi smo zakazali pocetkom januara.

----------


## Sonja8444

> Mi smo zakazali pocetkom januara.


jel nije bilo ranije termina ili ste tako hteli?

----------


## placicamala

> jel nije bilo ranije termina ili ste tako hteli?


Mi smo pitali da zakazemo pocetkom januara, tako nam odgovara.

----------


## placicamala

> Mi smo pitali da zakazemo pocetkom januara, tako nam odgovara.


Ako imate jos neku informaciju, molim vas da podelite sa nama.. Znacilo bi nam

----------


## Sonja8444

Ja sam mislila ko ide na operaciju  :Wink:

----------


## Ninilana

> Ninilana ,izvini,poslala sam ti nesto u pp pa ako mozes ,kad stignes, odgovori mi.
> Hvala.


Evo jesam, tek sam sada vidila da imam poruka

----------


## Sinbad

> Sinbade jel mozes molim te ovo da mi pojasnis malo bolje, jer prvo kazu bitno je da je dobar testosteron pa onda da on kod visokog FSH blokira spermatogenezu nista mi nije jasno...pitala sam te vec par puta a nikako da mi odgovoris...molim te


Odgovorio sam ti u PP.

----------


## Lora2

Mi smo se juce vratili iz Turske od dr.Tansela.
Na sperm root test-u imali smo + .U prvom spermogramu pronadjene su 3 spermatide i jedna u drugom,doktor je delovao bas zadovoljno kad je to video.
Inace FSH je visok oko 23 a testosteron nizak ,na samoj donjoj granici.
Dobili smo terapiju za naredna tri meseca pa opet kontrola kod njega.
Pregled smo platili 100 eur,radili su mu nalaz krvi za hormone (iako smo doneli  najsvezije od dva dana pre odlaska kod njega) i spermogram to je kostalo 250,00 eur i terapija 670,00 eur.
I dr i asistentkinja bili su prijatni i rekli da im se mozemo obratiti uvek ako imamo bilo kakvo dodatno pitanje.

----------


## placicamala

> Mi smo se juce vratili iz Turske od dr.Tansela.
> Na sperm root test-u imali smo + .U prvom spermogramu pronadjene su 3 spermatide i jedna u drugom,doktor je delovao bas zadovoljno kad je to video.
> Inace FSH je visok oko 23 a testosteron nizak ,na samoj donjoj granici.
> Dobili smo terapiju za naredna tri meseca pa opet kontrola kod njega.
> Pregled smo platili 100 eur,radili su mu nalaz krvi za hormone (iako smo doneli  najsvezije od dva dana pre odlaska kod njega) i spermogram to je kostalo 250,00 eur i terapija 670,00 eur.
> I dr i asistentkinja bili su prijatni i rekli da im se mozemo obratiti uvek ako imamo bilo kakvo dodatno pitanje.


Mi idemo prvi put pocetkom januara. Ne znam da li da pre toga radimo hormone..zelimo vaam srecuuu

----------


## Sonja8444

> Mi smo se juce vratili iz Turske od dr.Tansela.
> Na sperm root test-u imali smo + .U prvom spermogramu pronadjene su 3 spermatide i jedna u drugom,doktor je delovao bas zadovoljno kad je to video.
> Inace FSH je visok oko 23 a testosteron nizak ,na samoj donjoj granici.
> Dobili smo terapiju za naredna tri meseca pa opet kontrola kod njega.
> Pregled smo platili 100 eur,radili su mu nalaz krvi za hormone (iako smo doneli  najsvezije od dva dana pre odlaska kod njega) i spermogram to je kostalo 250,00 eur i terapija 670,00 eur.
> I dr i asistentkinja bili su prijatni i rekli da im se mozemo obratiti uvek ako imamo bilo kakvo dodatno pitanje.


Caos, kakvu ste terapiju dobili? Jel i vama doktor spominjao ROSI? aj nam malo ispricaj sta je jos rekoa  :Smile:

----------


## Lora2

> Mi idemo prvi put pocetkom januara. Ne znam da li da pre toga radimo hormone..zelimo vaam srecuuu


Hvala puno!
Vidite sami,ako postoji mogucnost da ih odradite besplatno (u bolnici ) ja bi ih na vasem mestu odradila pa ako prodju super,ako ne nista ne gubite.
Napomenula bih samo da je FSH na nalazima koje smo doneli bio 17, a na onima koje smo tamo radili je bio 23 - ne znam zasto je tolika razlika bila (radjeni su u razmaku od 4 dana).

----------


## Lora2

> Caos, kakvu ste terapiju dobili? Jel i vama doktor spominjao ROSI? aj nam malo ispricaj sta je jos rekoa


Cao.  :Smile: 
Obzirom na to da smo slican slucaj kao i ostali uglavnom je imao iste komentare.Rekao je da mu nije jasno kako je neko mogao raditi bilo kakvu operaciju bez predhodne terapije kad su hormoni evidentno u disbalansu kao i da nalaz od TESE biopsije (na kom je pisalo da nema spermatida) ocigledno nije tacan kad ih ima i u ejakulatu.
Koliko sam propratila pocetnu terapiju nam je dao istu kao i svima inekcije Ovitrelle 250 dva puta nedeljno i vitaminske tablete svaki dan.Poneli smo mu sve nalaze koje smo do sad sakupili i sve ih je pregledao i trudio se da ih razume (obzirom na to da mu jezik nije poznat),pitao nas je da mu prevedemo neke reci.Ovi nasi ih uglavnom prelete brzinom svetlosti,iskreno ne verujem ni da ih pogledaju kako treba a kamoli procitaju.
Rekao nam je da uspesnost operacije ne zavisi 100% od visine FSH hormona jer je imao uspesne slucajeve sa covekom kojem je FSH bio cak 90 dok je imao slucajeve da je FSH bio oko 20 pa nije nalazio spermatozoide.Ali da svakako operacija bez predhodne terapije nema nikakvog smisla (na sta te navodi i sama logika...).Rekao je da je uspesnost oko 52%.
Bitno je da se hormoni dovedu u red a koliko ce terapija trajati i kad ce se to desiti je individualna stvar koja zavisi od organizma koji prima terapiju - najkrace se terapija uzima 6 meseci.
ROSI tehniku nam nije spominjao a nismo ga ni mi pitali,za tri meseca idemo ponovo pa cemo se tada raspitati i o tome.
U principu ne verujem da on prilikom prvog susreta moze reci nekome puno vise od toga jer u principu svi smo manje - vise slicni slucajevi.
Sve zavisi od daljih desavanja i od toga kako ce suprug odreagovati na terapiju.

----------


## Lora2

Saky89 mozes li mi reci malo vise o odlasku treci put vezano za tvog supruga.
Na osnovu cega dr donosi odluku kad je dovoljno sa terapijom i kad se radi Micro Tese,koliko dugo hormoni trebaju bitu u normali?
Obzirom da se procedura MicroTese radi pod totalnom anestezijom da li oni odrade sve potrebbe pripreme (kardiolog i ostalo) i da li je to ukljuceno u cenu?
I koliko dugo ostaje u bolnici nakon intervencije?

----------


## Sonja8444

> Cao. 
> Obzirom na to da smo slican slucaj kao i ostali uglavnom je imao iste komentare.Rekao je da mu nije jasno kako je neko mogao raditi bilo kakvu operaciju bez predhodne terapije kad su hormoni evidentno u disbalansu kao i da nalaz od TESE biopsije (na kom je pisalo da nema spermatida) ocigledno nije tacan kad ih ima i u ejakulatu.
> Koliko sam propratila pocetnu terapiju nam je dao istu kao i svima inekcije Ovitrelle 250 dva puta nedeljno i vitaminske tablete svaki dan.Poneli smo mu sve nalaze koje smo do sad sakupili i sve ih je pregledao i trudio se da ih razume (obzirom na to da mu jezik nije poznat),pitao nas je da mu prevedemo neke reci.Ovi nasi ih uglavnom prelete brzinom svetlosti,iskreno ne verujem ni da ih pogledaju kako treba a kamoli procitaju.
> Rekao nam je da uspesnost operacije ne zavisi 100% od visine FSH hormona jer je imao uspesne slucajeve sa covekom kojem je FSH bio cak 90 dok je imao slucajeve da je FSH bio oko 20 pa nije nalazio spermatozoide.Ali da svakako operacija bez predhodne terapije nema nikakvog smisla (na sta te navodi i sama logika...).Rekao je da je uspesnost oko 52%.
> Bitno je da se hormoni dovedu u red a koliko ce terapija trajati i kad ce se to desiti je individualna stvar koja zavisi od organizma koji prima terapiju - najkrace se terapija uzima 6 meseci.
> ROSI tehniku nam nije spominjao a nismo ga ni mi pitali,za tri meseca idemo ponovo pa cemo se tada raspitati i o tome.
> U principu ne verujem da on prilikom prvog susreta moze reci nekome puno vise od toga jer u principu svi smo manje - vise slicni slucajevi.
> Sve zavisi od daljih desavanja i od toga kako ce suprug odreagovati na terapiju.


Hvala ti
a kazi mi taj spermogram sto se radi, to je neka detaljnija analiza jel?

----------


## Tina1989

Pozz cure ja sam nova i imam pitanja u vezi donacije sjemena..duprug ima azzospermiu i jedina rjršenje nam je donacija kako dalje

----------


## Rominka

Tina1989 zao mi sto nam dolazis, no nemojte potonuti. Ima nade a to ces vidjeti kada iscitas nase teme. Imas posebnu temu vezanu za azoo http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83220-q...-quot-2/page29, ili mozes chekirati potpomugnutu u ceskoj ili makedoniji. 

Procitaj malo, i slobodno pitaj sto god te zanima, tu smo, pomoci cemo  :Smile:

----------


## jejja

Pozdrav Tina  :Smile: 
Azoo je dosta teska dijagnoza, no ovisno o tome zna li se uzrok, tj postoji li moguc razlog za azoo- postoje i mogucnosti. 
Sta kaze urolog? Kakvo je stanje kod partnera?

----------


## Sinbad

Da li neko ide uskoro u IStanbul, hteo sam da zamolim da mi dokupi lekove, posto su tamo dosta jeftiji, a da mu dam pare unapred. Izvinite ako sam mnogo direktan.  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Tina1989,
dobro došla na forum.
Tvoj post sam premjestila na ovu temu gdje se najčešće raspravlja o donaciji radi azoospermije.

----------


## ERA

> Pozz cure ja sam nova i imam pitanja u vezi donacije sjemena..duprug ima azzospermiu i jedina rjršenje nam je donacija kako dalje


Tina, jako mi je zao vidjeti da si se javila s tom dijagnozom. Kako su već cure rekle dobro sve pročitaj što je pisano na ovoj i drugim temama. Ukoliko se na kraju definitivno odlučite za donaciju svakako imajte na umu i to zelite li da to dijete jednom moze saznati tko je donor ili ne zelite. Onda ćete ovisno o tome birati sve ostalo.  Sretno vam, samo hrabro naprijed i puno razumijevanja, povjerenja i nade vam zelim.

----------


## Rominka

ERA, u Ceskoj je donacija anonimna. Dijetetu ce roditelji birati kako, kada, na koji nacin i zele li mu uopce reci. Postoje smjernice no na kraju ce svatko odabrati za sebe.

----------


## ERA

Molim admine da mi obrišu prethodna dva posta. Pisala sam na mobitelu i nije mi jasno zašto se ne vide cijeli postovi.

Rominka, slaže se s tobom u potpunosti. Nisam imala namjeru ništa nametati samo curi dati informaciju koja meni nije padala na pamet kad smo saznali za azoo dijagnozu.
Svatko će od nas sam odlučiti hoće li ili neće reći za donora, svaka odluka koju par donese će biti najbolja odluka za njih i tu nema nikakve dileme.
Iz našeg iskustva vidim koliko se te odluke mogu s vremenom. U početku smo bili sigurni da ćemo sami birati donora (to je uključivalo sate pretraživanja po Cryosu, istraživanja psihosocijalnog statusa, obiteljskog stabla, tona glasa i uspoređivanje slika kad je donor bio dijete) a onda smo samo jedan dan od toga svega odustali i odlučili da ćemo to prepustiti liječnicima. Od tada smo oboje mirniji. Dok vjerujem da je za nekoga drugoga samostalan izbor donora prava stvar, daje mu veći osjećaj kontrole i utjecaja na sve a to je ono najbitnije.
Tek kada radimo po svojim osjećajima i slušamo sebe, nas oboje možemo biti sigurni da ćemo napraviti pravu stvar.

Otišla sam od teme... Mi smo još prije ljeta odlučili ići na donaciju, n, sve se ogovilo zbog nekih obiteljskih situacija.
Mi se još dvoumimo između 3 klinike, mislim da nam je to teže izabrati nego odustati od izbora donora. 
Ja idući mjesec imam dogovoren HSG, uzela sam uputnicu za briseve pa se nadam da će nam i ovo najbitnije doći.

----------


## Inesz

ovdje imamo temu o komunciranju genetskog podrijetla s djetetom kod začeća doniranim spolnim stanicama.

----------


## Sonja8444

> Molim admine da mi obrišu prethodna dva posta. Pisala sam na mobitelu i nije mi jasno zašto se ne vide cijeli postovi.
> 
> Rominka, slaže se s tobom u potpunosti. Nisam imala namjeru ništa nametati samo curi dati informaciju koja meni nije padala na pamet kad smo saznali za azoo dijagnozu.
> Svatko će od nas sam odlučiti hoće li ili neće reći za donora, svaka odluka koju par donese će biti najbolja odluka za njih i tu nema nikakve dileme.
> Iz našeg iskustva vidim koliko se te odluke mogu s vremenom. U početku smo bili sigurni da ćemo sami birati donora (to je uključivalo sate pretraživanja po Cryosu, istraživanja psihosocijalnog statusa, obiteljskog stabla, tona glasa i uspoređivanje slika kad je donor bio dijete) a onda smo samo jedan dan od toga svega odustali i odlučili da ćemo to prepustiti liječnicima. Od tada smo oboje mirniji. Dok vjerujem da je za nekoga drugoga samostalan izbor donora prava stvar, daje mu veći osjećaj kontrole i utjecaja na sve a to je ono najbitnije.
> Tek kada radimo po svojim osjećajima i slušamo sebe, nas oboje možemo biti sigurni da ćemo napraviti pravu stvar.
> 
> Otišla sam od teme... Mi smo još prije ljeta odlučili ići na donaciju, n, sve se ogovilo zbog nekih obiteljskih situacija.
> Mi se još dvoumimo između 3 klinike, mislim da nam je to teže izabrati nego odustati od izbora donora. 
> Ja idući mjesec imam dogovoren HSG, uzela sam uputnicu za briseve pa se nadam da će nam i ovo najbitnije doći.


Era cao, kazi mi jeste vi nesto pokusali pre nego sto ste se odlucili na donaciju?

----------


## Sonja8444

Za sve sa ove teme...jos jedna novost...nasla sam doktora kojeg u Turskoj jako hvale, ne radi operacije ali uspe da dovede do sazrevanja celija tj do spermatozoida u spermogramu...Imate ga na instagramu, zove se Celalettin Peru, da li je neko mozda cuo od vas za njega?

----------


## ERA

> Era cao, kazi mi jeste vi nesto pokusali pre nego sto ste se odlucili na donaciju?


Hej Sonja, nismo išli na nikakve TESE niti biopsije (MM je u startu bio radije za donaciju). Hormoni su mu ful zbrčkani, ima nekih  nedorečenih stanja u djetinjstvu, dosta loš pubertet tako da sam ne zeli pokusati nista od operativnih opcija...

Klasika, pokušali smo s prehranom, prestao je pušiti ali ne vidimo promjenu. Napravit će još jedan spermiogram prije postupka pa ćemo vidjeti je li došlo do ičega...

----------


## Sonja8444

> Hej Sonja, nismo išli na nikakve TESE niti biopsije (MM je u startu bio radije za donaciju). Hormoni su mu ful zbrčkani, ima nekih  nedorečenih stanja u djetinjstvu, dosta loš pubertet tako da sam ne zeli pokusati nista od operativnih opcija...
> 
> Klasika, pokušali smo s prehranom, prestao je pušiti ali ne vidimo promjenu. Napravit će još jedan spermiogram prije postupka pa ćemo vidjeti je li došlo do ičega...


Sto se toga tice, svi sa ovom dijagnozom imaju poremecen hormonski status tako da je to normalno

----------


## Sonja8444

[QUOTE=tracaknade;3136966]Želim da podijelim jedan e-mail s vama, vezano za lijecenje azoospermije matičnim ćelijama. Šta vi mislite o tome? 



caos, ne znam sta da mislim o ovome...puno je to para a opet niko nista ne garantuje jel tako? moze a i ne mora biti?

----------


## Inesz

@tracaknade.
obrisan je post koji si podijelila jer zapravo presdtavlja jednu vrstu reklamiranja.

----------


## Sinbad

> @tracaknade.
> obrisan je post koji si podijelila jer zapravo presdtavlja jednu vrstu reklamiranja.


Msm,s ozbirom na cenu i nije neka reklama,ovako nije delovalo lose kao neki put kome mogu da se vode ljudi koji ovde imaju problem. Ds procitaju na koji nacin oni pristupaju sa maticnim celijama. Mozda i nije trebalo skidati.

----------


## placicamala

Da li neko moze da mi protumaci rezultate?
Fsh 20.6
Lh 14.46
Estradiol 40.8
Testosteron 6.10
Inhibin b 7.7

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Tvoj muz ima povisen FSH sto znaci da mu testisi ne proizvode spermatozoide.
Znaci da nije problem u hormonima, nego u produkciji.
Mozak salje signale, ali dzaba kad testisi ne rade.
Na zalost.

MM ima isti problem ;(
Mi smo muku mucili 10 godina i na kraju smo se odlucili na donatorsku oplodnju.
Apelujem po ko zna koji put na sve one koji imaju FSH povisen da NE GUBE VREME na Micro Tese,IVF-ove itd.
Ja jos NIKOGA nisam upoznala da je dobio dete tim putem sa povisenim FSH-om. Ljudi se lazu i misle da ako nadju spermatozoide putem Mico Tese, da to automatski znaci uspeh.
Nije istina. Moj muz je bio TRI PUTA i opet nismo dobili bioloski nase dete. Potrosili smo BRUKU love i zivaca.
HVALA BOGU pa smo dobili andjela kojeg volimo BESKRAJNO!!
Toliko od mene.

----------


## placicamala

5.januara krecemo u Turskoj, da li mozete da nam kazete koliko kosta prevoz taksijem od aerodroma do klinike? Jel moze neko da protumaci rezultate od vas koji se lecite kod dr Tansela?

----------


## Lora2

> 5.januara krecemo u Turskoj, da li mozete da nam kazete koliko kosta prevoz taksijem od aerodroma do klinike? Jel moze neko da protumaci rezultate od vas koji se lecite kod dr Tansela?


Taksi od aerodroma do dela u kom se klinika nalazi kostao nas je 200 TL (cca 30,00 EUR),zapravo mi smo zatrazili od hotela da nam organizuje prevoz tako da mislim da je sam taksi bio 150,00 TL a hotel se ogradio za dodatnih 50,00 TL.U principu mislim da taksi uzima oko 1 eur / km ali nisam sigurna jer smo mi svuda isli pesice.
Sto se nalaza tice to je neka nazovi - klasika za dijagnozu koju tvoj muz ima.
Najgore je to sto je FSH visok i u principu se on smatra glavnim uzrocnikom problema,mada po doktorovoj prici ni to ne mora nista da znaci.I ostali hormoni se prate , imaju svoju ulogu i svi bi trebali biti unutar svojih referentnih vrednosti,sve sto je van toga ne valja.
Za Inhibin B iskreno prvi put sam cula ovde na forumu i Ninilana mi je sve lepo detaljno objasnila,mozes prelistati prehodne postove i procitati ako te zanima - u principu ne valja kad je nizak,tj.ispod referentnih vrednosti.
Uglavnom doktor Tansel pokusava da terapijom dovede hormone u balans i samim tim stvori vece sanse da se nadju spermatozoidi tokom operacije.
Svaki slucaj je za sebe i doktor ce ti najbolje reci sve sto te zanima.

----------


## Sonja8444

> Tvoj muz ima povisen FSH sto znaci da mu testisi ne proizvode spermatozoide.
> Znaci da nije problem u hormonima, nego u produkciji.
> Mozak salje signale, ali dzaba kad testisi ne rade.
> Na zalost.
> 
> MM ima isti problem ;(
> Mi smo muku mucili 10 godina i na kraju smo se odlucili na donatorsku oplodnju.
> Apelujem po ko zna koji put na sve one koji imaju FSH povisen da NE GUBE VREME na Micro Tese,IVF-ove itd.
> Ja jos NIKOGA nisam upoznala da je dobio dete tim putem sa povisenim FSH-om. Ljudi se lazu i misle da ako nadju spermatozoide putem Mico Tese, da to automatski znaci uspeh.
> ...


cao...kazi mi gde ste vi radili micro tese? Ne znam sta bih rekla, puno toga tu ima i kakvi su spermatozoidi i kakve su jajne celije i mnogo drugih stvari kao sto je u svakoj vantelesnoj ne samo ovoj vrsti...mi smo na primer uspeli iz prve, imali microtese...dobili decaka...posle toga smo isli jos jednom dobili opet spermatozoide ali nije doslo do trudnoce i treci put cemo probatiii tako da mislim da to ko ima visok FSH ne znaci da nece doci do trudnoce

----------


## Pink Fairydust

> cao...kazi mi gde ste vi radili micro tese? Ne znam sta bih rekla, puno toga tu ima i kakvi su spermatozoidi i kakve su jajne celije i mnogo drugih stvari kao sto je u svakoj vantelesnoj ne samo ovoj vrsti...mi smo na primer uspeli iz prve, imali microtese...dobili decaka...posle toga smo isli jos jednom dobili opet spermatozoide ali nije doslo do trudnoce i treci put cemo probatiii tako da mislim da to ko ima visok FSH ne znaci da nece doci do trudnoce


Gdje ste radili microTESE i koliki vam je bio FSH? Mi tek cekamo termin za prvi TESE, micro kod nas ne rade  :Sad:

----------


## Pink Fairydust

Eh, jos jedno pitanje... Zna li netko koliko traje u HR prijenos materijala iz ustanove u ustanovu? Znam da je procedura.  TESE cemo u bolnici, a postupak bi isli privatno

----------


## Sonja8444

> Gdje ste radili microTESE i koliki vam je bio FSH? Mi tek cekamo termin za prvi TESE, micro kod nas ne rade


Mi smo daleko jako radili, u Americi a sad cemo u Turskoj verovatno... FSH oko 23

----------


## Pink Fairydust

Ah, to nam je ipak malo daleko :Smile:  Ne znam isplati li se ici na mTESE ako TESE bude negativan. Bas je komplikacija to sve u Hr.

----------


## Ninilana

> Eh, jos jedno pitanje... Zna li netko koliko traje u HR prijenos materijala iz ustanove u ustanovu? Znam da je procedura.  TESE cemo u bolnici, a postupak bi isli privatno


Oprosti mi na tolikoj izravnosti, ali molim vas da promislite još jednom. Svaka operacija je teška, pa čak i operacija krajnika. Čak i ako su ti mužu hormoni dobri (ili niski jer i onda terapija ima više učinka) nije samo bitno pronaći spermije nego i zdravlje tvoga muža. Obični TESE znači da mu se kida dio ili više dijelova tkiva za koje androlog smatra da bi mogli sadržavati spermije. MicroTESE koristi puno bolji mikroskop zbog kojega je lakše locirati kanaliće sa spermijima. Tkivo koje ti muž izgubi je nepovratno i to za sobom povlaći puno mogućih problema u budućnosti za njegovo zdravlje. Izgubljeni kanalić je manja šteta naspram izgubljenog tkiva. Moj je npr. rođen kriptorhičan i samo radi toga ima 30% veće šanse za dobiti rak testisa. Ne daj Bože, ali treba biti svjestan rizika. Ako već mislite ići privatno na IVF ako daj Bože uspijete pronaći spermije razmislite i o privatno micro TESE. To je svakako jeftinije nego ženski dio koji dolazi iza gdje god da to radili.

----------


## Pink Fairydust

Svjesni smo rizika i prednosti koje nose i TESE i mTESE. Da se mTESE radi u Hr sigurno bismo isli na tu opciju. S obzirom da se ne radi, i uzevsi u obzir sve druge faktore, najveci cost-benefit omjer ima napraviti prvo TESE pa vidjeti sto dalje.

----------


## Donna9

Zar u Cita u Splitu ne rade microtese? MM je radio tamo, bar su rekli da su to radili. Srećom, operacija je uspješno prošla.

----------


## Pink Fairydust

> Zar u Cita u Splitu ne rade microtese? MM je radio tamo, bar su rekli da su to radili. Srećom, operacija je uspješno prošla.


Koliko sam cula tvrde da rade mTESE, ali zapravo rade multilokularni, sto nije bas isto.

----------


## Pink Fairydust

> Koliko sam cula tvrde da rade mTESE, ali zapravo rade multilokularni, sto nije bas isto.


iako, sad gledam njihov web... nisam sigurna. idem zvati :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Pink hajde zovni draga, pa javi.

----------


## Pink Fairydust

Friske info: moguce je u Splitu napraviti microTESE i prevesti materijal gdje vec se planira postupak. Cijena microTESE je 6000kn. Transport organizira ustanova u koju se prenosi, za nas procjena troska prijevoza do Zagreba je cca 4000kn.

----------


## Sonja8444

> Ah, to nam je ipak malo daleko Ne znam isplati li se ici na mTESE ako TESE bude negativan. Bas je komplikacija to sve u Hr.


iskreno, moj savet odmah microtese nista drugo

----------


## Pink Fairydust

> iskreno, moj savet odmah microtese nista drugo


Napravit cemo po preporuci kolege urologa. Znamo se 100 god, ima brdo iskustva. On ce znati najbolje procijeniti.

----------


## Sonja8444

> Napravit cemo po preporuci kolege urologa. Znamo se 100 god, ima brdo iskustva. On ce znati najbolje procijeniti.


kakvi su vam hormoni?

----------


## Pink Fairydust

> kakvi su vam hormoni?


FSH preko 2x povisen, ostalo bo.

----------


## Sonja8444

> FSH preko 2x povisen, ostalo bo.


Koliko je to, oko 30?

----------


## Pink Fairydust

> Koliko je to, oko 30?


cca 26

----------


## Detelina

Cao drustvo, samo da se javim da smo i mi deo ove azoo grupe. Tretman hormonima kroz koji prolazite vi u Turskoj smo mi imali u Bg, posto suprug ima povisen FSH. Zelim svima puno srece  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja8444

> cca 26


tako je i nama, prvi put na biopsiji nisu nista nasli

----------


## Pink Fairydust

> tako je i nama, prvi put na biopsiji nisu nista nasli


a vidit cemo

----------


## placicamala

> Taksi od aerodroma do dela u kom se klinika nalazi kostao nas je 200 TL (cca 30,00 EUR),zapravo mi smo zatrazili od hotela da nam organizuje prevoz tako da mislim da je sam taksi bio 150,00 TL a hotel se ogradio za dodatnih 50,00 TL.U principu mislim da taksi uzima oko 1 eur / km ali nisam sigurna jer smo mi svuda isli pesice.
> Sto se nalaza tice to je neka nazovi - klasika za dijagnozu koju tvoj muz ima.
> Najgore je to sto je FSH visok i u principu se on smatra glavnim uzrocnikom problema,mada po doktorovoj prici ni to ne mora nista da znaci.I ostali hormoni se prate , imaju svoju ulogu i svi bi trebali biti unutar svojih referentnih vrednosti,sve sto je van toga ne valja.
> Za Inhibin B iskreno prvi put sam cula ovde na forumu i Ninilana mi je sve lepo detaljno objasnila,mozes prelistati prehodne postove i procitati ako te zanima - u principu ne valja kad je nizak,tj.ispod referentnih vrednosti.
> Uglavnom doktor Tansel pokusava da terapijom dovede hormone u balans i samim tim stvori vece sanse da se nadju spermatozoidi tokom operacije.
> Svaki slucaj je za sebe i doktor ce ti najbolje reci sve sto te zanima.


Hvala Vam.

----------


## Samra.emir

Cao svima! Prvo zelima svima da vam cestitam Novu godinu i da nam se svima ostvare zelje u ovoj godini... Nisam dugo pisala ali redovno citam, mi imamo nameru isto ici u Tursku ali prvo da malo se oporavimo od jedne neuspesne tese ili mikrotese,pojma nemam. Radili smo u Jevremovoj, izgleda da to nije prava mikrotesa. Zanima me kako se vasi muzevi osecaju posle ovog zahvata? Kod nas je proslo blizu dva meseca i cesto oseca bolove u testisima, ponekad i sam rez ga boli. Inace fino se oporavio posle toga.

----------


## placicamala

> Cao svima! Prvo zelima svima da vam cestitam Novu godinu i da nam se svima ostvare zelje u ovoj godini... Nisam dugo pisala ali redovno citam, mi imamo nameru isto ici u Tursku ali prvo da malo se oporavimo od jedne neuspesne tese ili mikrotese,pojma nemam. Radili smo u Jevremovoj, izgleda da to nije prava mikrotesa. Zanima me kako se vasi muzevi osecaju posle ovog zahvata? Kod nas je proslo blizu dva meseca i cesto oseca bolove u testisima, ponekad i sam rez ga boli. Inace fino se oporavio posle toga.


Moj suprug je u julu radio tese oporavio se za par dana, nema bolove i ok je. Tesa je bila neuspesna.

----------


## Detelina

> Cao svima! Prvo zelima svima da vam cestitam Novu godinu i da nam se svima ostvare zelje u ovoj godini... Nisam dugo pisala ali redovno citam, mi imamo nameru isto ici u Tursku ali prvo da malo se oporavimo od jedne neuspesne tese ili mikrotese,pojma nemam. Radili smo u Jevremovoj, izgleda da to nije prava mikrotesa. Zanima me kako se vasi muzevi osecaju posle ovog zahvata? Kod nas je proslo blizu dva meseca i cesto oseca bolove u testisima, ponekad i sam rez ga boli. Inace fino se oporavio posle toga.


Moj je imao mTESE u decembru i bolelo ga je dva dana. Posle ga je samo povremeno bolelo na dodir, mada je sada i to proslo. Nismo jos radili hormone posle operacije da vidimo da li se nivo FSH i testosterona promenio u odnosu na ranije.

----------


## Detelina

Da li je neciji suprug merio FSH posle mTESE? Da li su se rezultati promenili posle operacije, posto dolazi do fizickog ostecenja tkiva testisa a samim tim moze da se poveca nivo FSH?

----------


## Sonja8444

> Cao drustvo, samo da se javim da smo i mi deo ove azoo grupe. Tretman hormonima kroz koji prolazite vi u Turskoj smo mi imali u Bg, posto suprug ima povisen FSH. Zelim svima puno srece


jeste uspeli?

----------


## Sonja8444

> Cao svima! Prvo zelima svima da vam cestitam Novu godinu i da nam se svima ostvare zelje u ovoj godini... Nisam dugo pisala ali redovno citam, mi imamo nameru isto ici u Tursku ali prvo da malo se oporavimo od jedne neuspesne tese ili mikrotese,pojma nemam. Radili smo u Jevremovoj, izgleda da to nije prava mikrotesa. Zanima me kako se vasi muzevi osecaju posle ovog zahvata? Kod nas je proslo blizu dva meseca i cesto oseca bolove u testisima, ponekad i sam rez ga boli. Inace fino se oporavio posle toga.


Moj muz je drugu microtese radio u septembru, vec za 2,3 dana se oporavio...tako je bilo i prvi put

----------


## Detelina

> jeste uspeli?


Terapija nam nije pomogla, hormoni su bili u referentnim vrednostima, ali se spermatozoidi nisu pojavili u uzorku. Onda smo se konsultovali sa Schlegelom sta da radimo, da li treba jos neka terapija i on je bio cvrstog stava da ako nista do tada nije uspelo (skoro godinu dana terapije) da ne gubimo vreme i novac na nastavak terapije. Predlozio je mTESE, ali da prvo pustimo hormone da se dovedu u normalu i da mu posaljemo rezultate posle minimum mesec dana bez terapije.
 Mi smo sacekali malo vise...oko 3 meseca i onda otisli na mTESE u Istanbul. Srecom bilo je uspesno i dobili smo 9 blastocista koje smo zaledili. :Very Happy:

----------


## Sonja8444

> Terapija nam nije pomogla, hormoni su bili u referentnim vrednostima, ali se spermatozoidi nisu pojavili u uzorku. Onda smo se konsultovali sa Schlegelom sta da radimo, da li treba jos neka terapija i on je bio cvrstog stava da ako nista do tada nije uspelo (skoro godinu dana terapije) da ne gubimo vreme i novac na nastavak terapije. Predlozio je mTESE, ali da prvo pustimo hormone da se dovedu u normalu i da mu posaljemo rezultate posle minimum mesec dana bez terapije.
>  Mi smo sacekali malo vise...oko 3 meseca i onda otisli na mTESE u Istanbul. Srecom bilo je uspesno i dobili smo 9 blastocista koje smo zaledili.


super, cestitammmmmm  :Smile:  
Jel mozes da nam napises kako je islo kod vas od pocetka, nisam te bas najbolje razumela... Jel Shlegel isto bio za terapiju  ili ne? Gde ste radili microtese, koji doktor je radio? Ako ti nije tesko napisi nam kako ste krenuli sve od pocetka  :Smile:

----------


## New York

Pozdrav,

Nazalost evo jos jedan par s azoo ... citam vas neko vrijeme i evo nase price .
U 4 mj saznajemo pravimo pretrage nakon 2 g pokusavanja...
Kod mene sve ok , muz azzo ..
U 6 mj idemo u centar za nepolodnost , muza usmjeravaju kod androloga i obavlja genetske pretrage ( sve ok ) i hormoni ( fsh 19 , test na granici da bude snizen ) ... mikro tesa odradena krajem 11 mj .. s mm su bila jos dvojica kojima su takoder nadeni .. 
10.12 smo isli na razgovor , ja sam za Bozic krenula na hormon stimulaciju , jucer punkcija odradena i sad je sve u labosu i ako bude sve ok u utorak ili sr prijenos zametka ...
Ja sam 33, mm 37 .. op tesa mesa je bila u Müncenu , mi zivimo nedaleko ... eto mozda nekom dode dobro info ... sve je neizvjesno , ali bar ima malo nadeeee

----------


## Detelina

U azoo problemu smo od davne 2010 godine. Razlog: nepoznat; hormoni te 2010: svi u referentnim vrednostima; kariotip i mikrodelecija: sve ok. Tada nas nisu zanimala deca i resili smo da sve ostavimo po strani dok ne pozelimo prosirenje porodice. 2018. godine su nam se kockice slozile u glavi i krecemo u ozbiljnu borbu. Suprug vadi krv i radi hormone: FSH povisen, LH i test u referentnim vrednostima. Urolog  u KCS nam daje terapiju pregnilom (jednom nedeljno 5000 ij, tri meseca). Posto je ipak hormonska terapija u pitanju odlazimo i po drugo misljenje kod endokrinologa, ona nam isto predlaze pregnil (malo veca doza i duzi vremenski period). Nakon 3 meseca nam endomrinolog uvodi i merional zajedno sa pregnilom i nakon 3 meseca rezultata i dalje nema: spermogram 0; FSH 21; LH 11, test u referentnim vrednostima. Sama lekarka nam je rekla da ne gubimo vise vreme i da nadjemo nekog ko radi mTESE.
Mislim da je jos neko od vas isto na terapiji koja prvo spusti FSH i LH na vrednosti oko 0-1, onda se uvodi merional da bi se podstakli testisi da proizvode spermatozoide.

----------


## Detelina

Krenuli smo da trazimo lekara koji ce da uradi operaciju i uzi izbor je pao na 4 ustanove (lekara): 
1. Klinika u SF (Sonja 8444 mislim da si ti bila sa suprugom kod njih)- FNA tehnika, telefonske konsultacije ali ne sa dr nego sa sestrom...ja sa 1001 pitanjem i ona sa sablonskim pitanjima i isto tako sablonskim odgovorima 
2. Cornell NY-kontakt sa dr mailom, savrsena komunikacija, uzimam kontakt i od njgovog ginekologa da se raspitam i za taj deo price 
3. Klinika u Solunu-bili na konsultacijama, savrseno opremljeni, razgovor sa ginekologom i embriologom 
4. Klinika u Istanbulu-konsultacije sa urologom (dr Emre) i ginekologom 
Nakon svih informacija odlucujemo se za Istanbul, jedino smo kod njih imali “sve na jednom mestu” a da ne bidemo u dugovima narednih godina  :Smile: 
Objasnjenje: 
1. Smatrali smo da metoda koja se primenjuje nije toliko bitna “za prvi put”-FNA smo ostavili kao obaveznu opciju ako na operaciji nista ne pronadju (nismo imali ni biopsije, tese...nista ranije)
2. Sve savrseno-osim cene koja je previsoka, mislim da je oko 45-50k i to samo mTESE i ICSI
3. Super klinika za probleme zenskog steriliteta, savrseno opremljena i fenomenalno znanje imaju, jedina mana preko koje nismo mogli da predjemo sto nije dosao urolog na konsultacije! Komentar je bio da ce ga videti dan pre operacije...sta je po meni neprihvatljivo, valjda prvo treba da pregleda dokumentaciju i pregleda pacijenta pa odluci da li hoce da operise?!? Ja sam bila kod ginekologa i ponavljam da su za zenski sterilitet fenomenalni. 
4. Urolog je pregledao sve papire, uz pregled testisa, dao svoje misljenje i komentare/ocekivanja.....surova istina bez uvijanja u sareni papir, propracena podacima iz literature. Ginekoloski pregled, plan terapije ukoliko dodjemo kod njih, mail za sve informacije

----------


## Detelina

Meni je jedino bio problem sto u Turskoj ne zamrzavaju jc ukoliko ne pronadju nista na operaciji...ali ipak smo odlucili da idemo paralelno pa sta bude. Drugog dana ciklusa krecem sa stimulacijom i pracenjem folikula (kod nas sam taj deo radila), 10 dc odlazimo u Istanbul, pregled ginekologa, nastavak terapije jos 2 dana, isti dan zakazuju mTESE i ako pronadju nesto ja idem na aspiraciju. Naravno, situacija se malo zakomplikuje i suprugu pomeraju operaciju za dva dana...a meni rade aspiraciju posto to ne mogu da odloze. JC zamrzavaju posto tek treba da se uradi operacija, uz napomenu da ako suprugu nista ne pronadju moraju da ih uniste. 
Dva dana kasnije dr Emre i embriolog pronalaze dovoljno spermatozoida u jednom testisu (drugi nisu ni dirali), odledjuju moje jc, oplodnja uspeva kod 14. Ostavljaju ih 5 dana da se razviju do stadijuma blastociste. “Visak” spermatozoida je zaledjen ako zatreba za posle....ako ovo ne uspe...  kako je tada zvucalo cudno to visak...posle silnih 0
Od 14 oplodjenih jc do stadijuma blastociste se razvilo 5, a cetiri su stigle do stadijuma morule. Svih 9 embriona je zaledjeno i cekaju da se vratimo na FET.

----------


## Sonja8444

> super, cestitammmmmm  
> Jel mozes da nam napises kako je islo kod vas od pocetka, nisam te bas najbolje razumela... Jel Shlegel isto bio za terapiju  ili ne? Gde ste radili microtese, koji doktor je radio? Ako ti nije tesko napisi nam kako ste krenuli sve od pocetka


probala sam da ti posaljem privatnu por ali ne moze, verovatno nemas jos dovoljan br komentata da bi moglo

----------


## Detelina

E sada, za Schlegela ne znam sta da ti kazem...mi smo vec dosli za rezultatima hormonske terapije...mislim da je ukupno trajala oko 8 meseci...i pitali da li treba da nastavimo na sta je on rekao ne.  Pposlednjih mesec dana terapija mu je povecala fsh na 21 pa je dr modifikovala i rekla da nastavimo tako jos tri meseca...ali tu sam ja vec krenula da ubedjujem supruga da prestane. Procitala sam svu mogucu strucnu literaturu na temu azoo i hormonske terapije i stvarno sam shvatila da u njegovom slucaju nema svrhe pokusavati. Ja sam uvek za varijantu da razumne stvari treba probati...cak iako uspe samo kod malog broja ljudi, nikad se ne zna da li ste to bas vi, ali u nekom trenutku trba prihvatIti cinjenice i nastaviti dalje. Posle Schlegelovog komentara i suprug se slozio i prestao sa terapijom. 
E da, kod nas je karakteristicno, i svima je to bilo jako cudno, sto u ejakulatu nema nikakvih...ali bas nikakvih celija. I svi prvo pomisle da je opstruktivna ali posle pregleda shvate da nije. Jedini rezultat imamo iz marta 2011 kada je suprug dao uzorak u klinici za urologiju kada je u izvestaju stajalo u centrifugatu retki progresivno pokretni i nepokretni spermatozioidi. Cak sam htela prosle godine da odem do njih i nadjem zenu koja je radila analizu da je pitam da ponovimo kod nje.
Izvinjavam se ako sam udavila. Pitajte slobodno sve sto vas zanima. Nadam se da cemo svi imati srece u ovoj nesreci...

----------


## Detelina

Nazalost nemam...uclanila sam se da budem podrska ljudima koji se bore. Ja sam kao luda citala sve forume (nase i strane) i trazila neke pozitivne rezultate. Statistika ie generalno ocajna za azoo zato mislim da svima barem malo znaci nesto pozitivno da procitaju. Cak sam nasla i tvoj komentar na Turekovom sajtu kada si rekla da dolazite ponovo (sada se osecak kao totalna ludaca)  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Detelina

> https://youtu.be/YhDS7Sncenw 
> da li je neko cuo za ovaj proizvod?


Mislim da ne bi trebali da obracate paznju na ovakve proizvode. Nigde nije naznaceno na cemu se bazira proizvod, navode animalne i humane studije koje nisu nigde publikovane, po meni prodaju zasecerenu vodu. 
Isto vazi za lecenje maticnim celijama...videla sam onaj sajt..mislim da je Kipar. Ljudi ono je sramota za svakoga ko se iole ozbiljno bavi naukom. Nemojte da dozvolite da vam prevaranti uzimaju pare. Jedino istraziva je koje je dovelo do rezultata je u Japanu na experimentalnim zivotinjama, napravljeni su spermatozidi od pluripotentnih celija koji su doveli do fertilizacije...rad je objavljen u Sciencu, ako se dobro secam....to je bilo pre dve godine.
Japan i Amerika su najvise napredovali u ispitivanju azoo, ali lek i dalje ne postoji, jedina opcija je trzenje spermatozioida i spermatogonija i koriscenje istih za ICSI.

----------


## Sonja8444

> Nazalost nemam...uclanila sam se da budem podrska ljudima koji se bore. Ja sam kao luda citala sve forume (nase i strane) i trazila neke pozitivne rezultate. Statistika ie generalno ocajna za azoo zato mislim da svima barem malo znaci nesto pozitivno da procitaju. Cak sam nasla i tvoj komentar na Turekovom sajtu kada si rekla da dolazite ponovo (sada se osecak kao totalna ludaca)


razumem te potpuno i ne treba da se osecas kao ludaca to je sve normalno,a kazi mi ko vam je radio microtese?

----------


## Detelina

Dr Emre je radio microtese. Mislim da sada imam dovoljno poruka za pp. Slobodno pitaj ako te jos nesto zanima.

----------


## Sonja8444

> Pozdrav,
> 
> Nazalost evo jos jedan par s azoo ... citam vas neko vrijeme i evo nase price .
> U 4 mj saznajemo pravimo pretrage nakon 2 g pokusavanja...
> Kod mene sve ok , muz azzo ..
> U 6 mj idemo u centar za nepolodnost , muza usmjeravaju kod androloga i obavlja genetske pretrage ( sve ok ) i hormoni ( fsh 19 , test na granici da bude snizen ) ... mikro tesa odradena krajem 11 mj .. s mm su bila jos dvojica kojima su takoder nadeni .. 
> 10.12 smo isli na razgovor , ja sam za Bozic krenula na hormon stimulaciju , jucer punkcija odradena i sad je sve u labosu i ako bude sve ok u utorak ili sr prijenos zametka ...
> Ja sam 33, mm 37 .. op tesa mesa je bila u Müncenu , mi zivimo nedaleko ... eto mozda nekom dode dobro info ... sve je neizvjesno , ali bar ima malo nadeeee


a koji doktor je vama radio operaciju?

----------


## placicamala

Da li dr Tansel naplacuje pregled drugi dan kad daje terapiju?

----------


## Sinbad

> Da li dr Tansel naplacuje pregled drugi dan kad daje terapiju?


Ne.

----------


## Detelina

A vi ste sada kod dr u Istanbulu? Kakvi su vam utisci?

----------


## placicamala

> A vi ste sada kod dr u Istanbulu? Kakvi su vam utisci?


Danas smo imali pregled, sutra rezultati i terapiju da nam odredi. Utiske cu napisati sutra. Pozdrav

----------


## Detelina

> Danas smo imali pregled, sutra rezultati i terapiju da nam odredi. Utiske cu napisati sutra. Pozdrav


Super, jedva cekamo svi da cujemo utiske. Videcu ja da narednih dana napisem tacno koliko je mm koristio koju terapiju i kakvi su rezultati bili.

----------


## New York

> a koji doktor je vama radio operaciju?


Dr Trotmann ... Andolog koji suraduje sa klinikom za neplodnost ( Kinderwunsch zovu ovdje ) .. radena mu je mikro tese ( vidim da sam jednom krivo napisala) ... sa mikroskopom za vrijeme op ...

----------


## Sonja8444

> Dr Trotmann ... Andolog koji suraduje sa klinikom za neplodnost ( Kinderwunsch zovu ovdje ) .. radena mu je mikro tese ( vidim da sam jednom krivo napisala) ... sa mikroskopom za vrijeme op ...


jel imaju sajt da se procita nesto? Neki kontakt?

----------


## New York

> jel imaju sajt da se procita nesto? Neki kontakt?


Evo Sonja  :Smile: 

https://www.urologe-androloge.de/de/...trottmann.html

Sorry, malo sam zbunjena jer smo u procesu trenutno , a dugo sam vas citala i htjela sam podijeliti i pripomoci mozda nekome.
DR je jako ljubazan , na nas je bas ostavio dobar utisak . Reako je kako stvari stoje i da idemo odmah na mikre tese jer su tu najvece sanse
i najmanje se ostecuje testis. Reako nam je da se namucio da ih nade ali je uspio  .
Platili smo oko 2400 sve skupa. Relativno se sve brzo odvilo .. Cekali smo mozda mjesec i pol na termin za op. 
Nadeno je za nekoliko pokusaja ... i da imamo tri oplodene jajne staniceeeeeeeeeeeeeee :Heart:  :Heart: 
danas nam javljeno i u cetvrtak je transfer ! i ovo sve do sad je Bozji prst u svemu s obzirom da znamo kako su to zapravo teske dg ....

----------


## Sinbad

> jel imaju sajt da se procita nesto? Neki kontakt?


Ako je u pitanju klinika u Becu, onda oni ne rade mikro tese po dr schlegel-u. Samo imaju neki specijalan mikroskop koji uvelicava tkivo vise puta od nekih klasicnih. U svetu svi sad zovu tu operaciju micro tese,ali princip po dr schlegelu malo njih radi. Dr tensel se obucavao kod njega a msm da sse i dr emre obucavao.

----------


## Detelina

> Ako je u pitanju klinika u Becu, onda oni ne rade mikro tese po dr schlegel-u. Samo imaju neki specijalan mikroskop koji uvelicava tkivo vise puta od nekih klasicnih. U svetu svi sad zovu tu operaciju micro tese,ali princip po dr schlegelu malo njih radi. Dr tensel se obucavao kod njega a msm da sse i dr emre obucavao.


Dr Emre je bio na specijalizaciji u SF i NY.  Mislim da sam na nekom stranom forumu procitala da je Schlegel preporucio nekog iz Evrope...ali ne se secam koga i gde, bilo je to pre par godina. 
Turek npr. preporucuje urologa iz Londona, dr Ramesy ili tako nesto.
Meni se iskreno svidelo sto je Emre imao samo reci hvale za Schlegela...za razliku od jednog naseg urologa koji je bio u fazonu...sta on...on ima samo dobar mikroskop. Jeste uvelicanje mikroskopa to koje ima skoro najvecu ulogu u pronalasku, ali ne moze da se ne oda priznanje coveku koji je izmislio metodu!! Posebno treba imati u vidu da on ima najbolji mikroskop specijalno napravljen za Cornell.
Sinbad kako vama napreduje terapija?

----------


## Sinbad

> Dr Emre je bio na specijalizaciji u SF i NY.  Mislim da sam na nekom stranom forumu procitala da je Schlegel preporucio nekog iz Evrope...ali ne se secam koga i gde, bilo je to pre par godina. 
> Turek npr. preporucuje urologa iz Londona, dr Ramesy ili tako nesto.
> Meni se iskreno svidelo sto je Emre imao samo reci hvale za Schlegela...za razliku od jednog naseg urologa koji je bio u fazonu...sta on...on ima samo dobar mikroskop. Jeste uvelicanje mikroskopa to koje ima skoro najvecu ulogu u pronalasku, ali ne moze da se ne oda priznanje coveku koji je izmislio metodu!! Posebno treba imati u vidu da on ima najbolji mikroskop specijalno napravljen za Cornell.
> Sinbad kako vama napreduje terapija?


Krajem januara,zavrsavamo 6 meseci. Hormoni i dalje nisu u referentnim.granicama. idemo tada,vrv ce produziti terapiju.

----------


## New York

https://www.urologe-androloge.de/de/...trottmann.html

Evo  :Smile:  vec sam danas poslala bila ali se ne prikazuje jos .. jako pristupacan , otvoren i nista nije obecavao .. dao nam je 30 posto sanse .. mene veseli cinjenica da svi koji su bili taj dan na op sa mojim muzem su izasli sa pronadenim spermicima ...

----------


## Sonja8444

> https://www.urologe-androloge.de/de/...trottmann.html
> 
> Evo  vec sam danas poslala bila ali se ne prikazuje jos .. jako pristupacan , otvoren i nista nije obecavao .. dao nam je 30 posto sanse .. mene veseli cinjenica da svi koji su bili taj dan na op sa mojim muzem su izasli sa pronadenim spermicima ...


hvala  :Smile: , a kakvi su vasi hormoni, jeste vi imali neku terapiju?

----------


## Sonja8444

> https://www.urologe-androloge.de/de/...trottmann.html
> 
> Evo  vec sam danas poslala bila ali se ne prikazuje jos .. jako pristupacan , otvoren i nista nije obecavao .. dao nam je 30 posto sanse .. mene veseli cinjenica da svi koji su bili taj dan na op sa mojim muzem su izasli sa pronadenim spermicima ...


uf ja ne znam nemacki  :Sad:

----------


## Detelina

> ....i da imamo tri oplodene jajne staniceeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> danas nam javljeno i u cetvrtak je transfer ! i ovo sve do sad je Bozji prst u svemu s obzirom da znamo kako su to zapravo teske dg ....


Jupiiii.... cestitam!!!! Nek je sa srecom  :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## placicamala

Evo naseg izvestaja: na prvom spermogramu pronadjeno 7 spermatida, na drugom 5, ukupno 12. Dr Tansel nam je dao terapiju za 3 meseca, krajem marta imamo zakazanu kontrolu. Fsh i lh su poviseni, inhibin b smanjen. Terapija za 3 meseca 615e, pregled 100e i dva spermograma 85e. Pocetkom februara radimo fsh i lh pa cemo videti sta se desava.
Pozdrav

----------


## Sinbad

Jel niste morali ds radite analize? Priznao vam je vase.

----------


## placicamala

Priznao je, analize smo radili krajem decembra kod nas.

----------


## aanelaa989

Pozz borimo se s azo malo manje od 2 god s tim da su svi nalazi uredni ali spermia nigdi ni vidit ni cut al me zanima na temelju cega daju terapije niko mu nije nista spomenia a vidim da su vam velikoj vecini muzevi na terapijama

----------


## Samra.emir

Mozete li mi jos molim vas reci da li vasi muzevi posle tese ili mikrotese moraju raditi preventive radi tumormarkere? Moj muz je bio na pregledu, sve je u redu ali kao jednom godisnje da se to uradi. A ja crkavam od toga. Da li je neko imao slicnu situaciju?

----------


## Detelina

> Mozete li mi jos molim vas reci da li vasi muzevi posle tese ili mikrotese moraju raditi preventive radi tumormarkere? Moj muz je bio na pregledu, sve je u redu ali kao jednom godisnje da se to uradi. A ja crkavam od toga. Da li je neko imao slicnu situaciju?


Ja mog planiram u svakom slucaju da nateram da radi svake godine psa i jos neke tumor markere. Prvo sto je imao hormonsku terapiju koja ne znam sta je mogla da poremeti posto je bila agresivna i dugo trajala, drugo nakon mTESE postoji mogucnos pada koncentracije testosterona i skoka FSH posto je fizicki izvadjen deo tkiva koji ima Lajdigove celije koje proizvode testosteron i trece, sto je po meni najvaznije, muskarci sa idiopatskim sterilitetom imaju povecan rizik od razvoja kancere i kardiovaskularnih oboljenja. U svakom slucaju lekar koji vam je to predlozio je po meni super, razume se u problem i nije kao vecina koja odmahuje rukom i kaze da nije nista strasno.

----------


## Sinbad

> Mozete li mi jos molim vas reci da li vasi muzevi posle tese ili mikrotese moraju raditi preventive radi tumormarkere? Moj muz je bio na pregledu, sve je u redu ali kao jednom godisnje da se to uradi. A ja crkavam od toga. Da li je neko imao slicnu situaciju?


Sto se tice toga,nema pravila. Msm,svakako je bolje da ga tripujes da zdravije zivi. Sto se tice kardiovaskularnih problema,pretpostavlja se zbog snizenog testosterona. Ali to nek kontrolise i nek uzima dopunu i resio je problem. Ako se bude zdravo hranio garantujem  ti da nece imati nikakvih problema.

----------


## New York

> hvala , a kakvi su vasi hormoni, jeste vi imali neku terapiju?


Hej Sonja ... nismo nikakvu ...  fsh visok ( 19 ) i testosteron na granici da bude snizen ( ne sjecam se tocno , ali oko 4 cini mi se ).. odmah nam je predolozio mikro tese i rekao ako ne nade nista da bi pokusao davati testosteron ali nikako ne prije mikro tese ...

----------


## New York

Hvala Detelina ❤️ Svakako vam javim bilo pozitivno bilo negativno ! I sve ovo do sad je stvarno velika stvar ...

----------


## New York

Sonja ima i na engleskom u gornjem desnom kutu , a ako ni to ne ide google prevoditelj cijeli tekst

----------


## Sonja8444

> Sonja ima i na engleskom u gornjem desnom kutu , a ako ni to ne ide google prevoditelj cijeli tekst


Da, da...nasla sam...hvala 
Srecnoooo❤️
Vi isto niste imali terapiju?

----------


## Sonja8444

> Hej Sonja ... nismo nikakvu ...  fsh visok ( 19 ) i testosteron na granici da bude snizen ( ne sjecam se tocno , ali oko 4 cini mi se ).. odmah nam je predolozio mikro tese i rekao ako ne nade nista da bi pokusao davati testosteron ali nikako ne prije mikro tese ...


A sto ne nikako pre microtese? Totalno sam zbunjena oko svega ja ipak mislim da je tu najveci faktor sreca

----------


## New York

> A sto ne nikako pre microtese? Totalno sam zbunjena oko svega ja ipak mislim da je tu najveci faktor sreca


Nije mu htio nista prije mikro tese davati da ne uzburka jos vise hormone ... tako nam je rekao ..da, nekako imam i ja osjecaj tako ...  mora se javiti za 5 mj na kontrolu da mu pregleda hormone ...

----------


## Samra.emir

Ljudi ja se puno izvinjavam, mozda vas smaram. Da li neko zna sta znaci ovo visestruko zadebljane bazalne membrane i peritubularna fibroza. To je nama pisalo posle tese ali dr nam nije rekla sta to znaci. Samo je rekla da nisu pronadjeni spermatozoidi. Hvala vam

----------


## Sinbad

> Ljudi ja se puno izvinjavam, mozda vas smaram. Da li neko zna sta znaci ovo visestruko zadebljane bazalne membrane i peritubularna fibroza. To je nama pisalo posle tese ali dr nam nije rekla sta to znaci. Samo je rekla da nisu pronadjeni spermatozoidi. Hvala vam


U prevodu,fibrozno je tkivo testiaa. Imaju oziljke. Vrv od spustanja  testisa u detinjstvu ako je imao.

----------


## Ninilana

Hej Saky, je li vam se javio tko iz Istanbula, ima li kakvih novosti?

----------


## placicamala

Da li neko moze da mi objasni proces oplodnje spermatidama?

----------


## Sinbad

Danas smo imali trece vidjenje kod Tansela. Trenutno 6 meseci terapije. Rekak mi je da oni rade ROSI. Da je uspesnost kod njih izmedju 10 i 20 posto. Rekao je da bi bilo dobri da nadju spermatozoide,jer su oni specijalizovani za ICSI sa spernatozoidima iz micro tese i kod njih je uspesnost izmedju 60 i 70 posto. To se gleda na zatrudnjivanje,ne na radjane deteta. Prosle nedelje je nasao spermatozoide kod decka sa Fsh 47 i inhibin B 5,ali to nista ne znaci. Svako je slucan za sebe.

----------


## Inesz

Sinbad,
na što se odnosi uspješnost od 10 do 20 %?

----------


## Sinbad

Ja msm na beta. Oni gledaju uspesnost cim zena zatrudni. Dalje ih ne interesuje. Nisam ga bas dobro sve razumeo,ne prica bas engleski ragovetno.(ili ja ne razumem mada msm da ja razumem i pricam ok) Ili je prical u globalu na uspesnost sa spermatidima. Ali znam sigurno da je rekao da je kod njih sa spernatozoidima nadjenim iz micro tese uspesnost 60 do 70 posto.

----------


## Lora2

Kakvo je stanje sa hormonima Simbade kod tebe,da li su se popravili?
Predpostavljam da je bilo sve isto i treci put,pregled ,nalazi i terapija?
Obzirom na to da je Saky rekla da pre mesec,dva dana nisu jos uvek imali aparat za ROSI predpostavljam da ne prica o njihovoj uspesnosti...svakako je logicno da je mnogo manja uspesnost sa spermatidama nego spermatozoidima.
Mi sad sledeceg meseca idemo drugi put da nam prepise drugi deo terapije.
Ninilana vi idete sad krajem meseca ako se ne varam?
Da li su vama hormoni u ref.vrednostima?

----------


## babymib

Cao svima  :Bye: 
mi smo jos jedan par sa prvobitnom dijaznozom azospermije (sad su je promenili u cryptozoospermia jer su u ejakulatu u Istanbulu uspeli da nadju nekoliko komada) , i vec par meseci citam sve sto ste pisali. Mi smo takodje isli kod dr.Emrea iz Istanbula i to u vrlo slicno vreme kao i korisnica @Detelina koliko vidim. Sada cekamo da ja odradim neke analize i spremamo se tamo za ICSI pa sam samo htela da vidim kakva su Vasa iskustva sto se toga dalje tice kod njih...

----------


## Sinbad

Danas sam bio i dalje nema nista na spermogramu. Video sam neke ljude sa nase sa Balkana,pricaju nas jezik. Malo sam bio smoren,zato sto nema nista.Fsh je u granicama,lh je ispod ,testosteron je oko 9. U sustini predlaze operaciju,nista ne obecava mozda je tako i bolje. Operisacu se krajem februara i to je to,bar cu zavrsiti agoniju od 5,6 godina  konacno.

----------


## MR85

Pozdrav svima,
Nazalost jos jedni sa azo dijagnozom, i to ona gora varijanta, neopstruktivna  :Sad: (((
Citala sam cijelu temu od pocetka i svi imamo ista pitanja/ nedoumice..nazalost  :Sad: 
no svejedno me zanimaju info novijeg vijeka:
- da li u CITO u Splitu zbilja rade pravu microTese ili ipak ne?
Suprug i ja razmisljamo ici kod dr.Hauptmana na Rebro ili CITO u Splitu, no koliko sam vidjela na Rebru jos uvijek ne rade micro Tese, ili ima netko info da ipak rade?
Takoder, od silnih informacija i soka u kojem smo jos uvijek, da li se na micro Tese iskljucivo ide da se i zena paralelno stimulira ili se moze i bez toga tj.prvo napraviti micro i ako se nade nesto , onda se zamrzne i tek onda da zena pocne primati terapiju? 
Hvala na info!!!! Nek se slobodno jave i oni koji su u tome godinama vec i imaju iskustvo/ savjet za podijeliti da ne gubimo vrijeme

----------


## Ninilana

U Cito ne rade pravu microTESE (mi smo bili) . Reći će vam da rade ali po par detalja skontaš da ne rade. Pristup doktorice je bolje ne komentirati.
Hauptman je dobar ali ne riskiraj kada nemaju mikroskop za micro TESE.
Ne treba se stimulirati ženu paralelno, ta odluka je na vama.

----------


## Donna9

Ninilana, koja je razlika microTESE u Splitu i prave?

----------


## Sinbad

Micro tese je patentirao dr iz New Yourka. Kod njega na obuku su isli  dr emre i dr tansel kaplancan. U sve ostalo sumnjam sto se evrope tice.

----------


## Ninilana

MicroTESE traje duže (doktor traži dok ne nađe-do 6 sati). U Cita otvaranje oba testisa 45 min. Nakon operacije pacijent treba dobiti jako detaljan histopatološki nalaz. U Cita dobiješ jednu doktoricinu rečenicu koja se odnosi na samu operaciju. Istina, oni koriste taj mikroskop ali ne na način na koji se to zbilja radi. Cito to zove micro TESE ali ispada da je to multiple TESE. Dakle tehnologija od micro a postupak od obične TESE (uzimanje djelova tkiva. Jako malo doktora općenito ustvari radi pravi micro TESE.

----------


## MR85

Ninalana, hvala ti puno na odgovoru i hvala Bogu da si mi se javila

----------


## Ninilana

A stara, svi smo mi u istoj drami. Ne gubite vrijeme, izvadite što prije sve potrebne nalaze i radite samo microTESE i to vanka. Mi smo se odlučili za Tursku nakon jako puno izmjenjenih mailova na sve strane svijeta. Bili bi pošli u Schlegela u USA da možemo svako malo letiti u Ameriku ali nažalost ne možemo.

----------


## MR85

Ne mogu vjerovati..cijelu poruku napisala i otisao samo dio,drugo sve nestalo..
Da te pitam, jel i kod vas bila neopstr.azospermija?
I koja je situacija kod vas, u kojoj ste fazi, jeste uspjeli u Turskoj? Nadam se da jeste

----------


## Donna9

Bilo bi onda korektno Cita da kažu da to nije prava microTESE. Mi smo je radili tamo, ali kako je prošlo uspješno, nismo puno ispitivali što se točno radilo.

----------


## MR85

Pa opet mi nije cijela poruka prosla, zasto je to tako?! Vidjela sam u prethodnim postovima kontakt od dr.iz Turske (Momart klinika jel?) pa cu se javiti..
Koliko brzo se dobije termin kod tog dr.i cijena svih procedura je oko cca 50 000kn ako se ne varam? I da li ima na forumu uspjesnih prica (da su dobili bebaca) sa neopstr.azo?! Zelim biti pozitivna, ali isto tako realna..

----------


## MR85

Donna9- pa upravo to, nek se bar iskreno kaze i objasni koju metodu primjenjuju..

----------


## babymib

> Pa opet mi nije cijela poruka prosla, zasto je to tako?! Vidjela sam u prethodnim postovima kontakt od dr.iz Turske (Momart klinika jel?) pa cu se javiti..
> Koliko brzo se dobije termin kod tog dr.i cijena svih procedura je oko cca 50 000kn ako se ne varam? I da li ima na forumu uspjesnih prica (da su dobili bebaca) sa neopstr.azo?! Zelim biti pozitivna, ali isto tako realna..


Mi smo kod dr.Emrea isli u decembru 2019., i iskreno ako se dvoumis moj ti je savet da apsolutno neces pogresiti sa njim. Kod mog muza je takodje neopstruktivna azoo plus mikodelecije y hromozoma sa tim nekim problemom u azfc regionu znaci bas zeznuta situacija, ali su cak u uzorku koji je tamo dao uspeli da nadju nekoliko komada(sto nam je doktor i rekao kao moguci scenario ali prosto nismo mogli da verujemo). Nama je rekao da se za 1. put najavimo 2 3 nedelje ranije samo, a sto se tice placanja placa se 1 konsultacija 100e i u bolnicu u koju vas salju placate 50e za spermogram, sve ostalo nisu naplatili ukljucujuci i moj pregled kod ginekologa konsultacije i jos jedan naknadni spermogram. sto se tice micro TESE ona je 1500e a ICSI sa lekovima ukupno 2500e.
Mi idemo krajem marta ili početko aprila tamo ponovo bas za vantelesnu...

----------


## Ninilana

Ako ste odlucili ići u Tursku koliko čujem i dr. Emre je jako dobar.
Tansel Kaplancan vam jako brzo odgovori na instagram, za mail mu treba par dana. On kaže kada da dođete i ne čeka se jako puno. Jutrom je na operacijama, popodne na konzultacijama.
Nas je do sada izašlo:
Prve konzultacije s doktorom 500 lira
Prvi spermiogram 550 lira
Test mikrodelecija (naše budale napravili polovično) 170 €
Prva tura terapije 625 €
Nakon tri mjeseca:
Konzultacije 500 lira
Spermiogram 550 lira
Test hormona mislim 500 lira nisam sigurna
Druga tura terapije 1100 €
Operacija su nam rekli košta 1700€
Dalje za ženski dio ne znam

----------


## babymib

Detelina,
dok sam citala tvoj post bukvalno sam odlucila da cu i ja prvi put ikada napisati nesto na nekom forumu  :Smile: . Vasa prica je skoro ista kao nasa, iste smo klinike i doktore kontaktirali, s tim da mi nismo isli u Solun jer su na putem maila na sve nase analize napisali da su izgledi za nalazenje spermatozoida premali i da predlazu donaciju. Amerika je super opcija i imam poznanicu koja je tamo posle 10godina uspela da zatrudni, ali je stvarno preskupa opcija.
E sad posto su nama trebali da rade micro TESE a pronasli su nekoliko spermatozoida i u uzorku, predlozili su da ja odradim jos nesto i da se vratimo i tada radimo ICSI. Zanimа kako je tebi prosla stimulacija i da li si sve vreme bila tamo ili si kuci počela stimulaciju pa u nekom trenutku otisla u Istanbul?

----------


## Ninilana

Daj Bože da dobijete cijeli Kelly Familly ali morate znati da u slučaju muškog djeteta postoji velika šansa da i ono kao odrastao muškarac bude imao isti slučaj. To nije smak svijeta ali se morate sjetiti u pubertetu da se testira i zaledi što god da se nađe. Znam da sam sada pošla svjetlosnim godinama daleko ali nikada se ne zna a ako ovo pročitaš ostat će ti u glavi i sjetiti ćete se to napraviti. Nadam se da ćete biti u situaciji da o tome uopće pričate.
U slučaju azfC

----------


## Detelina

> Detelina,
> dok sam citala tvoj post bukvalno sam odlucila da cu i ja prvi put ikada napisati nesto na nekom forumu . Vasa prica je skoro ista kao nasa, iste smo klinike i doktore kontaktirali, s tim da mi nismo isli u Solun jer su na putem maila na sve nase analize napisali da su izgledi za nalazenje spermatozoida premali i da predlazu donaciju. Amerika je super opcija i imam poznanicu koja je tamo posle 10godina uspela da zatrudni, ali je stvarno preskupa opcija.
> E sad posto su nama trebali da rade micro TESE a pronasli su nekoliko spermatozoida i u uzorku, predlozili su da ja odradim jos nesto i da se vratimo i tada radimo ICSI. Zanimа kako je tebi prosla stimulacija i da li si sve vreme bila tamo ili si kuci počela stimulaciju pa u nekom trenutku otisla u Istanbul?


Bas mi je drago sto su nasli spermatozoide u uzorku  :Smile: . Sto se tice naseg slucaja mi smo radili paralelno mTESE i moju stimulaciju. Ja sam na konsultacijama imala pregled kod ginekologa i dogovorila se za protokol koji cu koristiti. Prvo su rekli da moram da budem tamo tokom stimulacije, sto kod nas nije bilo moguce kao opcija. Na kraju smo se dogovorili da pocnem sa stimulacijama u Srbiji i dodjem na poslednju kontrolu kod njih...to je 10-11 dan ciklusa. Ovde sam isla na folikulometrije i radila hormone (mada u Turskoj to ne traze ali moja dr je insistirala) i tamo sam samo primila stop inekciju i odradjena je aspiracija. Sve u svemu jako su profesionalni i korektni. Odakle ste vi? Sta su ti trazili od analiza da uradis?

----------


## babymib

Detelina,

meni do dolaska tamo nisu ni predložili da to radimo istovremeno pa nisam htela da zbrzamo stvari a i nismo imali u planu toliko da ostajemo zbog posla i obaveza. 
Sto se muza tice obzirom da je nadjen mali broj spermatozoida nadamo se većem iz budućih uzoraka ako ne odradićemo i mTESE ako bude bilo potrebno kad i moja aspiracija. 
I ja planiram da stimulaciju počnem ovde pa da odem tamo, jel i tebi tamo ObGyn Numan Bayazit? Pa dogovorili smo se da odradim HSG i na svoju ruku cu uraditi ogtt i trombofilije mada su oni u fazonu da to ne mora, ali meni je sigurnije nekako da sve to odradim unapred.  Jel si ok podnela stimulaciju mada znam da je to bas individuala stvar?
Mi smo iz Bgd, a vi?

----------


## babymib

Hvala na savetu. Zapravo upoznati smo sa time, medjutim u Turskoj ne rade u ovom slucaju vracanje samo zenskih embriona jer kazu da oni to ne smatraju bolescu i da ako vec danas moze da se sa tom dijagnozom dodje do potomstva zamisilite sta ce tek biti kroz 20 ii 30god. Moj muz je eto jedini u svojoj siroj porodici sa tom mutacijom tako da se to moze desiti i ako vam otac i majka nisu nosioci tih mutacija... u svakom slucaju svakako sam ubedjena da cemo imati zenskice  :Smile:

----------


## MR85

Hvala puno svima na informacijama

----------


## MR85

Hvala puno svima na informacijama

----------


## MR85

@babymib: znaci vi ste radili micro Tese? stvarno se nadam i vjerujem u vas daljnji uspjeh  :fige:  Mozes mi molim te javiti se privatnom porukom (jos uvijek ne mogu poslati, kaze da nema dovoljno prava) ili tu napisati, kako ti lakse..
- jel dr. Emre dolazi i u Sarajevu u New life kliniku mozda nekada izvesti micro tese? Imas li njegov kontakt mail da mu se javim..
- sto je s terapijom, jesi morala sto vec uzimati i jesi ti uzimala terapiju u drzavi u kojoj zivis ili si od njega dobila sve?
Sorry na toliko pitanja..
@Ninilana: hvala na i tebi na opsirnim informacijama! U kojoj ste vi sad fazi?

----------


## Sonja8444

> Hvala na savetu. Zapravo upoznati smo sa time, medjutim u Turskoj ne rade u ovom slucaju vracanje samo zenskih embriona jer kazu da oni to ne smatraju bolescu i da ako vec danas moze da se sa tom dijagnozom dodje do potomstva zamisilite sta ce tek biti kroz 20 ii 30god. Moj muz je eto jedini u svojoj siroj porodici sa tom mutacijom tako da se to moze desiti i ako vam otac i majka nisu nosioci tih mutacija... u svakom slucaju svakako sam ubedjena da cemo imati zenskice


Pravi ste srecnici da imate spermatozoide u spermogramu, svaka cast! Jeste imali neke intervencije do sada ili nista? Kakvi su vasi hormoni?

----------


## New York

Pozdrav , 
Nisam bas vjesta na ovom forumu pa sam se mozda zakacila na neciju poruku

----------


## New York

Uglavnom mi smo trudni ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️ Mikro tese ljudi  radite ❤️ I ne odustajteee

----------


## Detelina

Mi smo isto iz Bg. Meni je dr bio Sulejman Tosun, a stimulaciju nisam osetila..normalno radila...izlazila...3 ili 4 puta isla na folikulometriju i isto toliko puta proveravala nivo fsh, lh.
HSG su ti oni trazili? Ja sam na kosultacijama imala samo hormone i dr me je pregledao...i to je bilo sve.
Ostale analize nisam radila.

----------


## Detelina

> Uglavnom mi smo trudni ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️ Mikro tese ljudi  radite ❤️ I ne odustajteee


Cestitam ❤️❤️❤️

----------


## babymib

> Mi smo isto iz Bg. Meni je dr bio Sulejman Tosun, a stimulaciju nisam osetila..normalno radila...izlazila...3 ili 4 puta isla na folikulometriju i isto toliko puta proveravala nivo fsh, lh.
> HSG su ti oni trazili? Ja sam na kosultacijama imala samo hormone i dr me je pregledao...i to je bilo sve.
> Ostale analize nisam radila.


e zapravo su i meni na hormone i briseve i pregled rekli to je ok, ali sam naglasila da sma imala neke folikularne ciste i da mi je dr u bgd tražio da odradim hsg za svaki slucaj, pa se doca složio tj bio je u fazonu ako želiš ok. Takođe sam na nalazima koje su mi iz Embryolaba u Solunu tražili ustanovila da imam onu mutaciju za trombofiliju MTHF C677 (heterozigotni nosilac) i ginekolog u Turskoj je u fayonu to ima 50% populacije ali ja volim da unapred budem sigurna i da je sve vezano za to ok pa ću i ostale trombofilija testove da odradim unapred.
Možeš li da mi kažeš kaka ti je bio plan stimulacije (meni je napisao gonal ili nesto na F mislim 3000UI ako se ne varam moram ponovo da pogledam), i kod koga si u Bg-u isla na pracenje folikula?

----------


## babymib

> @babymib: znaci vi ste radili micro Tese? stvarno se nadam i vjerujem u vas daljnji uspjeh  Mozes mi molim te javiti se privatnom porukom (jos uvijek ne mogu poslati, kaze da nema dovoljno prava) ili tu napisati, kako ti lakse..
> - jel dr. Emre dolazi i u Sarajevu u New life kliniku mozda nekada izvesti micro tese? Imas li njegov kontakt mail da mu se javim..
> - sto je s terapijom, jesi morala sto vec uzimati i jesi ti uzimala terapiju u drzavi u kojoj zivis ili si od njega dobila sve?
> Sorry na toliko pitanja..
> @Ninilana: hvala na i tebi na opsirnim informacijama! U kojoj ste vi sad fazi?


Mi nismo radili micro TESE jer su u ejakularu našli nekoliko spermatozoida, i to tom njihovom metodom peletiranja, to kod nas ni ne rade. Emre ne dolazi u Sarajevo koliko znam već par godina, ali veruj mi ako rešiš Istanbul uopšte nije daleko, mislim avionom si tamo za manje od sat i po vremena.
što se tiče terapije ja još nisam išla na stimulaciju to nas očekuje sad na proleće...ali planiram kao i Detelina da radim praćenje ovde pa da u nekom trenutku idem tamo jer mi nije baš zgodno da budem tamo tako dugo
p.s. ja sam nova pa mislim da mi nije još dozvojeno da šaljem te privatne poruke

----------


## babymib

> Uglavnom mi smo trudni ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️ Mikro tese ljudi  radite ❤️ I ne odustajteee


Uauuuu bravoooo  :Very Happy:  Vi ste radili ICSI u Nemačkoj?

----------


## babymib

> Pravi ste srecnici da imate spermatozoide u spermogramu, svaka cast! Jeste imali neke intervencije do sada ili nista? Kakvi su vasi hormoni?


Cao Sonja8444,
do sada nismo imali intervencije mi smo za azoo saznali prošle godine tek. 
LH i FSH (23 i 10) su bili povišeni testosteron u granicama normale i od urologa iz Bgd dobili 3 meseca terapiju, davala sam mu BREVACTIDE 2x nedeljno-i posle toga na spermogramu i dalje 0. Tada predlažu neku od intervencija, i ja tad insistiram da uradimo mikrodelecije y hromozoma i kariotip jer sam to sve pronalasla na nasim i stranim sajtovima, prosto da su nam to odmah tražili ne bi bilo ni potrebe za hormonima jer je kod nas razlog mikrodelecija na y hromozomu. Tada sam resila da idemo dalje i odlučili se prvo za Solun, tamo predlagali donaciju, i onda je izbor definitivo pao na dr.Emre. Objasnio nam je da kod velikog broja muskaraca postoji mikrodelecija na y hromozomu (yzfc region) ali da oni nemaju nuzno azoo vec npr crypto ili oligospermiju i da njima tu analizu nikada ni ne traze da urade pa je i ne otkriju. 
Parovi o kojima sam čitala na internetu su uglavnom imali uredan kariotip i mikrodelecije i bilo mi je teze jer nisam mogla da nadjem nikog sa identicnim problemom .Volela bih da mi je to neko ranije rekao ili da sam imala da procitam to negde i zato sam i odlucila da pisem na nekom od foruma...

----------


## babymib

> Mi smo isto iz Bg. Meni je dr bio Sulejman Tosun, a stimulaciju nisam osetila..normalno radila...izlazila...3 ili 4 puta isla na folikulometriju i isto toliko puta proveravala nivo fsh, lh.
> HSG su ti oni trazili? Ja sam na kosultacijama imala samo hormone i dr me je pregledao...i to je bilo sve.
> Ostale analize nisam radila.


I meni je Ob.Gyn tamo pogledao hormone i uradio pregled i rekao mi da mozemo da radimo stimulaciju kada zelim. Ja sam pitala da uradim ipak i HSG za svaki slučaj jer sam u prethodnih par godina imala neke folikularne ciste i on je rekao da mogu i to da odradim. Takodje su mi iz Embryolaba tražili gomilu nekih analiza i tu sam ustanovla da sam hetefozigotni nosilac mutacije MTHFR C677 za koju ginekolog kaze da je ima 50% zena ali ja ipak zelim da odradim i ostale trombofilije. Tako da kada to završim i kada muž ispije suplemente idemo ponovo. 
Mene zanima kakav si program stimulacije dobila i kod koga si u Bg isla na praćenje?

----------


## MR85

> Mi nismo radili micro TESE jer su u ejakularu našli nekoliko spermatozoida, i to tom njihovom metodom peletiranja, to kod nas ni ne rade. Emre ne dolazi u Sarajevo koliko znam već par godina, ali veruj mi ako rešiš Istanbul uopšte nije daleko, mislim avionom si tamo za manje od sat i po vremena.
> što se tiče terapije ja još nisam išla na stimulaciju to nas očekuje sad na proleće...ali planiram kao i Detelina da radim praćenje ovde pa da u nekom trenutku idem tamo jer mi nije baš zgodno da budem tamo tako dugo
> p.s. ja sam nova pa mislim da mi nije još dozvojeno da šaljem te privatne poruke


draga babymib, hvala ti na odgovoru!
New York- cestitaaaaam  :Smile:   :Smile:  

Joj ljudi kak je ovo tesko: uopce odluciti gdje ici, jer covjek zeli max.iskoristiti i ne pgorijesiti pri odabiru, pa makar i tu jednu jedinu sansu za bebu..

@babymib: U svakom slucaju, htjela bi kontaktirati dr. Emre,si ga kontaktirala putem mail-a, facebook-a ili instagrama? Vidjela sam da ima stranicu svoju i tamo je mail naveden pa bi mu se tako javila...
Prema ovome sto sam citala od vas, prvi put se ide na konzultacije i odredi u dogovoru s njime terapija. Valjda on bude na prvim konzultacijama, a ne netko drugi?
I onda ako se nesto spermatozoida nade, jedino se tamo ide na oplodnju, jel tako? Nema mogucnosti prijenosa u drugu drzavu, jel?

Kontaktirala sam i New life kliniku, tamo radi micro Tese dr. Mustafa. 
Ima li mozda netko iskustva s njime?

----------


## babymib

> draga babymib, hvala ti na odgovoru!
> New York- cestitaaaaam   
> 
> Joj ljudi kak je ovo tesko: uopce odluciti gdje ici, jer covjek zeli max.iskoristiti i ne pgorijesiti pri odabiru, pa makar i tu jednu jedinu sansu za bebu..
> 
> @babymib: U svakom slucaju, htjela bi kontaktirati dr. Emre,si ga kontaktirala putem mail-a, facebook-a ili instagrama? Vidjela sam da ima stranicu svoju i tamo je mail naveden pa bi mu se tako javila...
> Prema ovome sto sam citala od vas, prvi put se ide na konzultacije i odredi u dogovoru s njime terapija. Valjda on bude na prvim konzultacijama, a ne netko drugi?
> I onda ako se nesto spermatozoida nade, jedino se tamo ide na oplodnju, jel tako? Nema mogucnosti prijenosa u drugu drzavu, jel?
> 
> ...


MR85,
kontaktiras ga putem maila jako je profesionalan  sve će ti odgovoriti, samo pisi na engleskom i posalji sve sto imate od analiza. mail je emre@emrebakircioglu.com, i naravno pri konsultacijama se vidjate sa njim i videćeš oduševićeš se kako će ti sve lepo objansiti. 
Ako tamo nadjete spermatozoide tamo i radite ICSI koliko znam to vazi za svaku zemlju, moguce je da postoji i neka mogucnost prenosa ali ja za to ne znam. A odakle ste vi?

----------


## Detelina

> I meni je Ob.Gyn tamo pogledao hormone i uradio pregled i rekao mi da mozemo da radimo stimulaciju kada zelim. Ja sam pitala da uradim ipak i HSG za svaki slučaj jer sam u prethodnih par godina imala neke folikularne ciste i on je rekao da mogu i to da odradim. Takodje su mi iz Embryolaba tražili gomilu nekih analiza i tu sam ustanovla da sam hetefozigotni nosilac mutacije MTHFR C677 za koju ginekolog kaze da je ima 50% zena ali ja ipak zelim da odradim i ostale trombofilije. Tako da kada to završim i kada muž ispije suplemente idemo ponovo. 
> Mene zanima kakav si program stimulacije dobila i kod koga si u Bg isla na praćenje?


Meni je terapija bila GonalF 300 od drugog dana ciklusa, posle sam pocela da koristim pored gonala i cetrotide...to mi je moja dr rekla kada da pocnem na osnovu velicine folikula i nivoa LH. Isla sam kod dr koja se inace bavi VTO, nekako mi je bilo sigurnije da mi folikulometriju radi osoba koja se time bavi svaki dan. Znam je od ranije tako da je pristala da me vodi, iako ne radim VTO kod njih.

----------


## MR85

Hvala na odgovoru, iz Hrvatske smo.
Vrijeme curi, i zelim sto prije saznati informacije, tako da cu odmah sada poslati mail njemu, a takoder i dr. Tanselu.
Prati molim te da li ti forum dozvoli privatnu poruku kako bismo se mogle eventualno cuti i tako..Jer sigurno ce me i zanimati detalji terapije i da li je bolje paralelno stimulirati mene ili prvo samo njemu dati terapiju
Znaci kod vas hvala Bogu nadeni bez micro Tese,a do tada je svaki spermiogram pokazivao 0? A isto ste imali kao mi dijagnozu: neopstruktivnu azo?

----------


## babymib

> Meni je terapija bila GonalF 300 od drugog dana ciklusa, posle sam pocela da koristim pored gonala i cetrotide...to mi je moja dr rekla kada da pocnem na osnovu velicine folikula i nivoa LH. Isla sam kod dr koja se inace bavi VTO, nekako mi je bilo sigurnije da mi folikulometriju radi osoba koja se time bavi svaki dan. Znam je od ranije tako da je pristala da me vodi, iako ne radim VTO kod njih.


Mislim da je i meni upisao GonalF ili kao neki na F... doze ne mogu da se setim ali imam ispisan taj plan... Istog sam misljenja da pracenje treba da radi ginekolog koji radi vantelesne upravo da bi dobro ispratio razvijanje folikula. Jel si isla negde privatno ili drzavno pitam cisto jer nisam jos smislila gde cu ici za to u Beogradu... i kad vi idete na transfer? jel imas pre toga neku pripremu ili kako ti sad to funkcionise?

----------


## Lora2

> Hvala na odgovoru, iz Hrvatske smo.
> Vrijeme curi, i zelim sto prije saznati informacije, tako da cu odmah sada poslati mail njemu, a takoder i dr. Tanselu.
> Prati molim te da li ti forum dozvoli privatnu poruku kako bismo se mogle eventualno cuti i tako..Jer sigurno ce me i zanimati detalji terapije i da li je bolje paralelno stimulirati mene ili prvo samo njemu dati terapiju
> Znaci kod vas hvala Bogu nadeni bez micro Tese,a do tada je svaki spermiogram pokazivao 0? A isto ste imali kao mi dijagnozu: neopstruktivnu azo?


Dr.Tansela mozete kontaktirati putem mejlainfo@drtanselkaplancan.com ,nama je vrlo brzo odgovorio.

----------


## babymib

> Hvala na odgovoru, iz Hrvatske smo.
> Vrijeme curi, i zelim sto prije saznati informacije, tako da cu odmah sada poslati mail njemu, a takoder i dr. Tanselu.
> Prati molim te da li ti forum dozvoli privatnu poruku kako bismo se mogle eventualno cuti i tako..Jer sigurno ce me i zanimati detalji terapije i da li je bolje paralelno stimulirati mene ili prvo samo njemu dati terapiju
> Znaci kod vas hvala Bogu nadeni bez micro Tese,a do tada je svaki spermiogram pokazivao 0? A isto ste imali kao mi dijagnozu: neopstruktivnu azo?


Ok, ja sam prvi put na bilo kakavom forumu i nemam pojma kako to funkcionise ali naucicu  :Smile: 
Evo Detelina je vec dosla do stimulacije i svega pa mozes da vidis i kroz njene postove kako ide, a to da li cete u isto vreme da radite ili prvo on pa ti to je samo vaša odluka ali naravno mozes da se konsultujes i sa doktorom. Nemoj da panicis i da zuris vreme nece pobeci, naravno ne mislim da odugovlacis preuzmi situaciju u svoje ruke ali bez pritiska.
Jeste nasa dijagnoza je do turske bila neopstruktivna azoo uzrok nadjen genetski, a tamo promenjena u cryptoazoospermiju. Ovde je na 3 spermograma bila 0. Kod nas je nadjeno nekoliko komada ali se nadamo vecem broju sledeci put kad odemo.Ukoliko bude trebalo uradice i micro TESE na dan aspiracije, bitno je da znamo da ih ima  :Smile:

----------


## New York

> Cestitam ❤️❤️❤️


Hvala ti ❤️ Samo hrabrooooo

----------


## New York

Hvalaaa❤️❤️

----------


## New York

Da❤️❤️❤️❤️ Mozda dva puta dobijes por jer me nesto zeza pa pisem jos jedno ... u Munchenu Kinderwunsch centrum Pasing ...

----------


## New York

Ljudi sretno svima ❤️ 
Ovo je teska situacija za sve i zato hrabro i naprijed

----------


## New York

> Pozdrav svima,
> Nazalost jos jedni sa azo dijagnozom, i to ona gora varijanta, neopstruktivna (((
> Citala sam cijelu temu od pocetka i svi imamo ista pitanja/ nedoumice..nazalost 
> no svejedno me zanimaju info novijeg vijeka:
> - da li u CITO u Splitu zbilja rade pravu microTese ili ipak ne?
> Suprug i ja razmisljamo ici kod dr.Hauptmana na Rebro ili CITO u Splitu, no koliko sam vidjela na Rebru jos uvijek ne rade micro Tese, ili ima netko info da ipak rade?
> Takoder, od silnih informacija i soka u kojem smo jos uvijek, da li se na micro Tese iskljucivo ide da se i zena paralelno stimulira ili se moze i bez toga tj.prvo napraviti micro i ako se nade nesto , onda se zamrzne i tek onda da zena pocne primati terapiju? 
> Hvala na info!!!! Nek se slobodno jave i oni koji su u tome godinama vec i imaju iskustvo/ savjet za podijeliti da ne gubimo vrijeme


Hej .... ne moras ici u stimulaciju odmah ... bolje je napraviti mikro i zalediti ako nadu jer ako ne nadu stetis bzvz tijelu sa hormonima  i bacas novce .. mi smo isto tako .. 27.11 micro tese, spermici zaledenl i 24.12 krenuli sa stimulacijom .... moj muz je isto imao neopstruktivnu tako da ima nade za sve ❤️

----------


## Detelina

Pa meni su rekli za fet da ide sa stimulacijom..estradiol od drugog dana ciklusa i kada endometrijum bude preko 8mm da se pocne sa progesteronom. Ne znam da li je to standardni protokol za fet...ili ne...

----------


## MR85

Lora2, Babymib, New York i detelina- hvala puno na pomoci i odgovorima!!!! Ako se jos necega sjetim, pisem tu.. u meduvremenu cekam mailove od oba dr. iz Turske, u nadi da ce nam moci pomoci  :Heart: 
Daj Boze da svi budemo imali srece i da nam se najveca zelja ispuni!!!!!

----------


## MR85

Ljudi, odgovorio mi je Dr. Emre, cekam jos od dr. Tansela odgovor  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Micro tese kosta: 1500 eura
Da li ima ljudi iz Hrvatske koji su isli do Istanbula kod nekoga od njih? Pitam zbog tehnickih stvari, prijevoza (avion), hotela, itd.

@New York- imate privatnu poruku (odite na svoj profil- inbox) pa ako mi se mozete javiti..

----------


## Ninilana

Evo ekipa, u subotu je muž imao microTESE. Nema zrele sperme ali kao i kod Saky ima puno spermatida. Dakle naša diagnoza je MA (maturation arrest) a ne SCOS kao što su rekli u Cita. Slijedi nam ROSI. Četiri embriologa su pregledavala uzorke do 1 h a operacija je završila u 9:20 (počela u 8). Htjeli su da se jako brzo vratim na stimulaciju ali ne mogu zbog posla. U 8 mj dolazim na stimulaciju, doktor je rekao 11 dana. Šanse za trudnoću imamo ali su manje nego u slučaju pronalaska zrelih spermija. Doktor Erbil kaže da sam mlađa od većine žena s kojima radi i imam jako dobar AMH pa samim time imamo bolju startnu poziciju od mnogih. Odmah nakon operacije mi je Dr. Erbil gledao jajnike na ultrazvuk. Rekao je da su jako dobri pogotovo desni jajnik. Jutros su mi vadili krv za svašta a za sat vremena ću na rengen. Dobila sam vitamine koje moram uzimati svako jutro.
Muž je operaciju podnio izvrsno, ne boli ga, bolnica je fenomenalna, soba, osoblje....nemam riječi. Kaže da ga manje boli nego prošli put u Splitu. Za tri mjeseca muž mora vaditi krv i poslati doktoru nalaz jer ćemo pratiti testosteron. U budućnosti može doći do pada test. radi operacije pa ćemo znati ako bude trebao uzimati testosteron kako bi bolje funkcionirao u globalu. 
Objasnili su nam što sam i sama čitala pa mi to uljeva povjerenje. Nakon moje stimulacije i kupljenja jajnih stanica i one se zamrzavaju, dva do tri mjeseca se radi priprema, genetsko testiranje itd., elektrošokovima se potiču spermatidi na titranje. Uglavnom jako je kompliciran postupak i traje duže nego normalan IVF.
Da ne kopate po forumu:
Rođen kriptorhičan, operacija spuštanja u 6 godini. Prije terapije:
FSH 48, LH 26, T 11.2, inhibin b <0.01, estradiol se ne sjećam ali u ref. Intervalu.
Terapija 6 mj, inhibin porastao na 26.5 a ostali hormoni se snormalili.

----------


## Lora2

Ninilana to su dobre vesti,bitno je da ima dobrih spermatida sto znaci da i dalje postoje sanse.
Reci mi,doktor je na osnovu nalaza hormona odmah doneo odluku da je vreme za operaciju?
Koliko dugo traje oporavak,kad se mozete vratiti kuci nakon operacije?
I ako mozes reci nam koliko vas je sve kostalo,ukljucujuci i tvoje preglede.

----------


## Ninilana

Ovaj put ga skoro ništa ne boli, tjedan dana ne radi a već sljedeći tjedan može nazad na posao. Mjesec dana nema sporta, dva tjedna nema sexa. S obzirom da je prošao već jedan 'microTESE' možemo usporediti. Ovaj put se puno bolje osjeća. Kaže da nema osjećaja 'utega' kao prošli put. Kaže da osjeti koliko je bolje napravljena operacija nego u Cita. Za troškove ću vam napisati kada se vratim doma i sve saberem.
Isti dan nakon operacije je pušten u hotel.

----------


## Samra.emir

Cao svima! Ninilana puno mi je drago zbog vas. Moze li neko da mi kaze, posto ja prvi put cujem za to, koliko opada nivo testosterona posle Tese? Da li je neko merio? Moze li se to uopste posle nadoknaditi, posto je nama svakako tesko polazilo za rukom da ikako povecamo testosteron. Uvek je oko 2. Fsh je bio 27 pa spao na 15 posle terapije. Znaci toliko je bio pre tese. Zna li neko neki provereni lek na prirodnoj bazi za podizanje testosterona? Svi ostali hormoni su ok. Moraceno uskoro izvaditi opet.

----------


## Samra.emir

I da li neko zna da li ovim zahvatom moze da se poremeti prolaktin?

----------


## Samra.emir

Zaboravih da kazem da je kod nas uvek prolaktin bio u redu a testisteron nizak, a fsh visok.

----------


## Ninilana

Svi koji su imali zahvat, uspiješan ili neuspiješan moraju paziti dvije stvari. Prva je kontroliranje testosterona jednom godišnje i po potrebi uzimati gel ili inekcije (jednom u pola godine). Druga je ići u urologa jednom godišnje isto kao što žene idu na godišnji pregled u ginekologa i odraditi color doppler. Mene je osobno oduševilo kada nam je doktor rekao da se čujemo za testosteron jer je u skladu sa onim što sam se informirala i znači da je temeljit i mari za zdravlje.
Testosteron može pasti, ne mora. Ako padne treba uzimati nadomjestak.

----------


## placicamala

Nakon mesec dana terapije fsh je 0.3, a lh je 0.93, testosteron je 15. Ranije je fsh bio 20.6, lh 14.46 a testosteron 6.10. Da li neko moze da mi kaze da li su rezultati u redu, obzirom da su ispod granice?

----------


## Sinbad

> Nakon mesec dana terapije fsh je 0.3, a lh je 0.93, testosteron je 15. Ranije je fsh bio 20.6, lh 14.46 a testosteron 6.10. Da li neko moze da mi kaze da li su rezultati u redu, obzirom da su ispod granice?


Rezultati treba da budu takvi, prva 3 meseca. Posle kad ubacio merional bice bolji.

----------


## Samra.emir

Molim vas moze li neko da mi kaze, da li je pre Tese imao mali testosteron i da li je posle tese merio. Koliko to opada? Ja sam to tek saznala i ne smem ni izmeriti posto je i tada bio ispod granice. A citam koliko je rizcno primati testosteron a jos rizicnije kad je mnogo mali! MM je pio adriol testocaos ali nista mu nije znacilo. To je bilo pre tese. I nama Vinka uopste nije rekla da ce mozda testosteron pasti i da kontrolisemo. Razlocarala sam se totalno u nju. Izvinite sto vas smaram, ali puno se nerviram. Pozdrav.

----------


## placicamala

> Molim vas moze li neko da mi kaze, da li je pre Tese imao mali testosteron i da li je posle tese merio. Koliko to opada? Ja sam to tek saznala i ne smem ni izmeriti posto je i tada bio ispod granice. A citam koliko je rizcno primati testosteron a jos rizicnije kad je mnogo mali! MM je pio adriol testocaos ali nista mu nije znacilo. To je bilo pre tese. I nama Vinka uopste nije rekla da ce mozda testosteron pasti i da kontrolisemo. Razlocarala sam se totalno u nju. Izvinite sto vas smaram, ali puno se nerviram. Pozdrav.


Najbolje da proverite i vidite rezultate. Jedino tako mozete da budete mirni.

----------


## Ninilana

> Molim vas moze li neko da mi kaze, da li je pre Tese imao mali testosteron i da li je posle tese merio. Koliko to opada? Ja sam to tek saznala i ne smem ni izmeriti posto je i tada bio ispod granice. A citam koliko je rizcno primati testosteron a jos rizicnije kad je mnogo mali! MM je pio adriol testocaos ali nista mu nije znacilo. To je bilo pre tese. I nama Vinka uopste nije rekla da ce mozda testosteron pasti i da kontrolisemo. Razlocarala sam se totalno u nju. Izvinite sto vas smaram, ali puno se nerviram. Pozdrav.


Pođite u endokrinologa

----------


## Lora2

> Nakon mesec dana terapije fsh je 0.3, a lh je 0.93, testosteron je 15. Ranije je fsh bio 20.6, lh 14.46 a testosteron 6.10. Da li neko moze da mi kaze da li su rezultati u redu, obzirom da su ispod granice?


Tako bi trebalo da bude ,verovatno vam je i doktor objasnio da prvih 3 meseca referentne vrednosti idu na nulu pa se sledecom terapijom normalizuju.
Jedino mi testosteron nije jasan mm bio je 44 posle prvog meseca ,sad posle drugog je 11 sto znaci da je on dosta skocio pa onda pao - svakako je veci nego sto je bio pre terapije.
Simbade kad ti ides ponovo u Tursku?

----------


## placicamala

> Tako bi trebalo da bude ,verovatno vam je i doktor objasnio da prvih 3 meseca referentne vrednosti idu na nulu pa se sledecom terapijom normalizuju.
> Jedino mi testosteron nije jasan mm bio je 44 posle prvog meseca ,sad posle drugog je 11 sto znaci da je on dosta skocio pa onda pao - svakako je veci nego sto je bio pre terapije.
> Simbade kad ti ides ponovo u Tursku?


Kod nas onda testosteron nije mnogo skocio u odnosu na Vas. Ne znam da li je to dobro ili lose?

----------


## MR85

Ninalana- drago mi je da ti muz ok, da se oporavlja! Zao mi je sto nisu nasli spermatozoide, no nada jos postoji sa spermatidima

----------


## MR85

Opet mi nije cijeli odg otisao  :Sad:  Ninalana- zbog cega je kompliciran postupak sa spermatidama, ako mozes malo pojasniti? Te da li je dr.rekao koji su rizici snizenog testosterona?  Ne kuzim se bas u taj dio..Samra: zasto mislis da je rizicno primati testosterone?

----------


## MR85

I hvala ti Ninalana na detaljnom izvjestaju, koristan je za nas koje nas to jos ceka!! I drago mi je da je kod tebe sve u super dobrom stanju ☺️

----------


## Samra.emir

MR85- kada je snizen testosteron onda moze doci do kardiovaskularnih problema, nervoze, bolesti kostiju, depresije..... e sad za uzimanje dopune postoje mnoge predrasude, pojma nemam ni sama, zbog toga sam ovde pisala jer bilo je dosta ljudi koji su imali nizak pre operacije i zanimalo me sta se sad desava. Da li su merili? I da li uzimaju dopunu. Evo mi smo upravo dali nalaze, javljam rezultate

----------


## Ninilana

> Opet mi nije cijeli odg otisao  Ninalana- zbog cega je kompliciran postupak sa spermatidama, ako mozes malo pojasniti? Te da li je dr.rekao koji su rizici snizenog testosterona?  Ne kuzim se bas u taj dio..Samra: zasto mislis da je rizicno primati testosterone?


Nije nam objašnjavao što ako. Samo smo se dogovorili da za tri mjeseca izvadi hormone pa ćemo vidjeti. Možda ne bude trebalo. Muž počinje pod obavezno jesti smokve (sada imamo samo suhe) jer su dobre za testise. To smo tek saznali. I kurkumu u tabletama (jer je ne voli kao začin) jer ona obnavlja matične stanice i dobra je za testosteron (i to sam neki dan tek saznala).
Što se tiče ROSI metode znam to što sam gore napisala. Jednom sam našla na netu detaljan opis ali ga sada više ne mogu naći. Kada naletim staviti ću link ovdje.

----------


## Detelina

> Nije nam objašnjavao što ako. Samo smo se dogovorili da za tri mjeseca izvadi hormone pa ćemo vidjeti. Možda ne bude trebalo. Muž počinje pod obavezno jesti smokve (sada imamo samo suhe) jer su dobre za testise. To smo tek saznali. I kurkumu u tabletama (jer je ne voli kao začin) jer ona obnavlja matične stanice i dobra je za testosteron (i to sam neki dan tek saznala).
> Što se tiče ROSI metode znam to što sam gore napisala. Jednom sam našla na netu detaljan opis ali ga sada više ne mogu naći. Kada naletim staviti ću link ovdje.


Ovo je jedan od prvih radova koji opisuje ROSI, metoda je ostala manje vise ista...promenjen je koliko sam ja shvatila samo nacin aktivacije spermatida...

https://watermark.silverchair.com/11-4-772.pdf?token=AQECAHi208BE49Ooan9kkhW_Ercy7Dm3ZL_9  Cf3qfKAc485ysgAAAnAwggJsBgkqhkiG9w0BBwagggJdMIICWQ  IBADCCAlIGCSqGSIb3DQEHATAeBglghkgBZQMEAS4wEQQM_2EE  _zecUthwhMyeAgEQgIICI9HL1igl_NblBIuaAHdWff8r13OVS3  DazzN_S_Qohj2bM36Vm84M7V-XpSDGpBbSuX8XClesTKfdmQYqNxFA0qTCov7sT8H67mSjbhZiU  o5EcfjpB7hnUnOnCkw7PVjDrD5EMlh3Fxlvp4mf5vEJEtcoDx-rPVjOCMX6EvgODSsbFdlts9GkWYd7c30_mPrQIvpn6R1YTXpaH  fn0IRsCgXImrMBUzt3Vtm5yU06rdO1euaS-EUXuxMgRSQvy-DHf1GIerBz-q2SeHv8khspEzcnxWUkr9G3QD9DgCPL-QRxEzmz75Usbr_JUqHxaGEFcCEkUiAqpij2ZkDuHdDgyrmppHG  rI0MNZ1fRDl7oVMkrcEa39FhxkMIXKTsS5MdnG1GrmCIwQhylL  U97B83V5M9Z2KEEfuZeDtEAzlQ-Q8IFvkbWPduD4CKMRKlJ2HXBnvvKd1nLPjwSM5qBsSP3x1KB0b  1KRIc4hCKtJ091m9cfSr6_83LJWRNpstRVT0U6A0a_rNcDeLQB  rPkZKmioTGxtx1-Kd5g9yXVWYcjofIb51qqqaPfZDCPcz3YXcfce45lvKa8D39Qpm  ghIK7FYfvabmS1cZu-3KAqVyzI82pPAv3CMog3_Qj_y2i4Feh5JyswsOMVLeNCW1zh0O  NjGcraylrLeE-ByRStMTKFPFRHsdRr9iGSN1Xpa8vLLvot2sjoW1vfn4KZnrNop  ckKrPBYZQEBo

----------


## Detelina

Nisam uspela da poslavim link iz nekog razloga...evo referenca pa ubacite u Google.


Human Reproduction vol.11 no.4 pp.772-779, 1996
Spermatid injection into human oocytes. I. Laboratory techniques and special features of zygote development

----------


## Sonja8444

Imam jedan lep podatak...kontaktirala sam kliniku u Ankari koja je prva uvela ROSI metodu, u februaru prosle godine su poceli...za god dana imaju 15 rodjenih beba i 130 aktuelnih trudnoca

----------


## Samra.emir

Evo da javim ukoliko to bude nekoga zanimalo. Radili smo nalaze hormona posle Tese. Hormoni pre operacije su bili Fsh 15.29, Lh 8.26, a test.2. Sada se fsh vratio u stanje pre terapije 29, Lh 10.26 a testosteron je 1.66. E sad radili smo nalaze u drugoj labaratoriji gde zu referentne vrednosti drugacije. Ovde pise od 31-49g 1.94 do 6. Znaci na nekoj doljnjoj granici kao i pre. Proslo je 4 meseca od Tese, nadam se da nece nastaviti da pada. Svakako nameravamo ici kod endokrinologa pa vas molim ako neko zna nekog dobrog u Srbiji da mi javii i da li je neko imao slicno iskustvo sa ovakvim hormonima

----------


## Detelina

Mi smo isli kod Svetlane Vujovic. Ona je endokrinolog i dala nam je terapiju kao sto i dr Tansel daje. Ako ne uspete kod nje da zakazete mozete se obratiti i dr Bojanicu, i kod njega smo isli jedno vreme....lekar za svaku preporuku.

----------


## Samra.emir

A kakvi su kod vas bili hormoni, izvinite sto vas mucim verovatno ste vec pisali ali ako mozete mi reci vase hormonsko stanje.

----------


## Detelina

> A kakvi su kod vas bili hormoni, izvinite sto vas mucim verovatno ste vec pisali ali ako mozete mi reci vase hormonsko stanje.


Na pocetku fsh 9.7, testosteron 16.5, lh 6.2
Posle 7 godina pauze bez ikakvih terapija fsh 15.2, testosteron 3.68
Tokom terapije pregnilom fsh i lh padaju skoro na 0, a slobodni testosteron je 20.
Posle prima terapiju pregnil i merional i fsh skace na 22 a slobodni testosteron je 7.7
Tada smo prekinuli sa svim terapijama i posle 4 meseca otisli na mTESE. Nismo merili hormone pred samu operaciju.
Planiramo krajem februara da proverimo, tada ce proci 3 meseca od operacije.

----------


## Samra.emir

E kod nas je drugi problem od pre 7 godina pa evo i danas fsh je visok, lh u granicama ili malo povisen a testosteron uvek nizak. I dva puta je koristio pregnil inekcije i adriol testokaps i fsh i lh se spuste ali testosteron nikako da se pomeri. I to me najvise sad brine, ne bih volela da od sad pa  do kraja zivota koristi terapiju testosterona. Nemam pojma u cemu je problem ako je neko imao slicno iskustvi znacilo bi mi.

----------


## Elena20

Pozdrav, kod nas nazalost takodjer azospermija, vec se borimo 5 godina.. Imali smo uspjesnu microtesu ali nazalost nisam ostala trudna nakon vise postupaka, odlucili smo probati jos jednom u Turskoj. Kako ste se odlucili izmedju dr. Emrea i dr. Tansela? Isli bi vjerovatno kod oboje na konzultacije ali nam jedan predlaze terapiju a drugi ne, tako da smo malo zbunjeni.. Hvala na odgovorima i sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## babymib

> Pozdrav, kod nas nazalost takodjer azospermija, vec se borimo 5 godina.. Imali smo uspjesnu microtesu ali nazalost nisam ostala trudna nakon vise postupaka, odlucili smo probati jos jednom u Turskoj. Kako ste se odlucili izmedju dr. Emrea i dr. Tansela? Isli bi vjerovatno kod oboje na konzultacije ali nam jedan predlaze terapiju a drugi ne, tako da smo malo zbunjeni.. Hvala na odgovorima i sretno svima


Cao, 
ja mogu da kazem samo u svoje ime da sam se za dr.Emrea odlučila nakon gomile procitanih foruma sto nasih sto stranih (bukvalno sam citala i Turske forume). Koliko sam shvatila imaju potpuno drugaciji pristup sto se tice pripreme za micro TESE, tj dr.Emre ne daje uvek terapiju nama lično je objasnio da kod azoo u slucaju delecije y hromozoma kada je testosteron u granicama normale potpuno je beskorisno davati terapiju( moj muz je u Srbiji primao Brevactide tokom 3 meseca i nije bilo nikakvog pomaka). Dr Tansel s druge strane je tražio dodatnu terapiju od 4 meseca... mi smo se ipak odlucili za dr.Emrea jer mi dr Tansel uopste nije odgovarao na poruke kada smo trebali da ugovorimo konsultacije i drago mi je da je ovo nas izbor jer me je doktor odusevio pristupom i ne znam...bas nam je legao... e sad mi jos nismo stigli do vto pa za to mogu tek naknadno na pricam... koji je uzrok azoo kod vas jel znate, i da li si i ti uradila sve potrebne analize posto to cesto doktori zanemare kada se kod nadje da je muskarca problem...

----------


## Elena20

> Cao, 
> ja mogu da kazem samo u svoje ime da sam se za dr.Emrea odlučila nakon gomile procitanih foruma sto nasih sto stranih (bukvalno sam citala i Turske forume). Koliko sam shvatila imaju potpuno drugaciji pristup sto se tice pripreme za micro TESE, tj dr.Emre ne daje uvek terapiju nama lično je objasnio da kod azoo u slucaju delecije y hromozoma kada je testosteron u granicama normale potpuno je beskorisno davati terapiju( moj muz je u Srbiji primao Brevactide tokom 3 meseca i nije bilo nikakvog pomaka). Dr Tansel s druge strane je tražio dodatnu terapiju od 4 meseca... mi smo se ipak odlucili za dr.Emrea jer mi dr Tansel uopste nije odgovarao na poruke kada smo trebali da ugovorimo konsultacije i drago mi je da je ovo nas izbor jer me je doktor odusevio pristupom i ne znam...bas nam je legao... e sad mi jos nismo stigli do vto pa za to mogu tek naknadno na pricam... koji je uzrok azoo kod vas jel znate, i da li si i ti uradila sve potrebne analize posto to cesto doktori zanemare kada se kod nadje da je muskarca problem...


Hvala na odgovoru, da upravo to je razlika kod dva doktora, jedan predlaze terapiju i cak operaciju varicocele, a drugi ne predlaze nista bas zato jer moj muz ima cak malo povisen testosteron. Dr. Tansel smatra da bi se sa terapijom dobili kvalitetniji spermiji, a dr. Emre misli da terapija nije potrebna. Razlog azospermije nazalost ne znamo, s time da moram naglasiti da smo mi krenuli sa dijagnozom cryptozoospermija, znaci znalo se prije naci spermija i u spermiogramu.
Kod mene je sve ok, radila sam bas sve nalaze, ukljucujuci trombofiliju.
Mislim da cemo otici s oba popricati kad vec idemo u Istanbul, pa cemo onda odluciti.

----------


## MR85

Pozdrav Elena, zao mi je  :Sad:  Gdje ste radili prvu microTeses? dr. Emre mi je ostavio super dojam prek mail-a, detaljan i bas lijepo objasni, dok dr.Tansel je malo manje rjecit (cini mi se da ne zna najbolje engleski) no to ne znaci da nije strucan. Dr.Emre je rekao da bi odmah radio microTeses, dr. Tansel da bi terapija trebala i sad se naravno dvoumimo kod koga ici. Slucaj kod: fsh 16,6 (treba biti od 1,5-12,4), ukupni testosteron je 9,6 (treba biti od 8,6-29).  Jedino sto je dr.Emre komentirao da bi davao terapiju da je ukupni testosteron izvan vrijednosti, a posto nas nije, onda kao ne treba terapija. Za fsh nije nista komentirao. To su bili nalazi od prije godinu dana, sad cemo uciniti najnovije i odluciti kod koga ici. Kod nas se uzrok ne zna (bar nitko nije dosad utvrdio, rekao), dakle nije bilo bolesti koji su to mogli potaknuti, niti je problema bilo sa spustanjem testisa. Mikrodelecije su ok. Tako da ne znam sto se jos treba provjeriti da bi se znao tocan uzrok. SVI VI koji ste bili nedavno kod dr. ili saznali neke nove informacije, slobodno nam pisite tu!

----------


## Elena20

> Pozdrav Elena, zao mi je  Gdje ste radili prvu microTeses? dr. Emre mi je ostavio super dojam prek mail-a, detaljan i bas lijepo objasni, dok dr.Tansel je malo manje rjecit (cini mi se da ne zna najbolje engleski) no to ne znaci da nije strucan. Dr.Emre je rekao da bi odmah radio microTeses, dr. Tansel da bi terapija trebala i sad se naravno dvoumimo kod koga ici. Slucaj kod: fsh 16,6 (treba biti od 1,5-12,4), ukupni testosteron je 9,6 (treba biti od 8,6-29).  Jedino sto je dr.Emre komentirao da bi davao terapiju da je ukupni testosteron izvan vrijednosti, a posto nas nije, onda kao ne treba terapija. Za fsh nije nista komentirao. To su bili nalazi od prije godinu dana, sad cemo uciniti najnovije i odluciti kod koga ici. Kod nas se uzrok ne zna (bar nitko nije dosad utvrdio, rekao), dakle nije bilo bolesti koji su to mogli potaknuti, niti je problema bilo sa spustanjem testisa. Mikrodelecije su ok. Tako da ne znam sto se jos treba provjeriti da bi se znao tocan uzrok. SVI VI koji ste bili nedavno kod dr. ili saznali neke nove informacije, slobodno nam pisite tu!


Pozdrav,
Prvu microtese smo radili u citu u Splitu, iako sad citam da to nije microtesa, da upravo je tako kako ste napisali, mislim da dr. Tansel ne zna bas dobro engleski, a isto nam predlazu kao i vama. Kod nas je fsh preko 20 a testosteron 30, znaci malo povisen.
Razlog azospermije nemamo, mikrodelecije su takodjer ok. Volila bi da netko napise da je imao uspjeha nakon terapije, tj. nakon spustanja fsh jer to jos nisam cula. Pitat cu i dr. Tansela da mi kaze da li postoji neka statistika ili nesto slicno. On smatra da bi terapijom kod nas dosao do boljih spermija. 
Mi idemo pocetkom treceg u Istanbul na konzultacije sa obojicom pa se svakako javim s dojmovima.

----------


## Sonja8444

Mi idemo sad za koji dan kod oba doktora, isto ne znam kako cu se odluciti iskreno, jedino kod Tansela sta mi je prednost je sto ne daj Boze ako se ne nadju spermatozoidi oni rade i sa spermatidama oplodnju

----------


## babymib

> Mi idemo sad za koji dan kod oba doktora, isto ne znam kako cu se odluciti iskreno, jedino kod Tansela sta mi je prednost je sto ne daj Boze ako se ne nadju spermatozoidi oni rade i sa spermatidama oplodnju


Najbolje je da odeš kod oba pa da odlučiš, ja koliko sam čitala i Emre se pominje da je ukuljučen u celo istraživanje i ROSI tehniku ali kada smo pricali pitala sam izmedju ostalog i za to, on je bio u fazonu da ne idemo jos tako daleko, i da je to prilicno neistrazeno jos uvek sto ne znači i nemoguce. Sonja da li ste vi radili nekada micro TESE? eto vidis nas slucaj da su se pojavili i spermatozoidi u uzorku koji je radjen kod njih posle tog ispiranja(peletiranja kako ga oni zovu) možda ni ne moras da razmisljas o spermatidama unapred...

----------


## Sonja8444

Da, mi smo 2 puta imali operaciju uspesno...nije nadjeno puno ali dovoljno za ICSI tako da ne verujem da cemo imati na spermogramu pa zato moram sve uzeti u obzir s obzirom da je ovo treca operacija mada su hormoni hvala Bogu isti ko sto su i bili sa minimalnim padom testosterona ali u normali je sto je bitno

----------


## babymib

> Da, mi smo 2 puta imali operaciju uspesno...nije nadjeno puno ali dovoljno za ICSI tako da ne verujem da cemo imati na spermogramu pa zato moram sve uzeti u obzir s obzirom da je ovo treca operacija mada su hormoni hvala Bogu isti ko sto su i bili sa minimalnim padom testosterona ali u normali je sto je bitno


ako nije tajna gde ste do sada vi radili vantelesnu? tj microTESE i ICSI?

----------


## babymib

> Hvala na odgovoru, da upravo to je razlika kod dva doktora, jedan predlaze terapiju i cak operaciju varicocele, a drugi ne predlaze nista bas zato jer moj muz ima cak malo povisen testosteron. Dr. Tansel smatra da bi se sa terapijom dobili kvalitetniji spermiji, a dr. Emre misli da terapija nije potrebna. Razlog azospermije nazalost ne znamo, s time da moram naglasiti da smo mi krenuli sa dijagnozom cryptozoospermija, znaci znalo se prije naci spermija i u spermiogramu.
> Kod mene je sve ok, radila sam bas sve nalaze, ukljucujuci trombofiliju.
> Mislim da cemo otici s oba popricati kad vec idemo u Istanbul, pa cemo onda odluciti.


To ti je ja mislim i najbolje ali svakako mislim da su u Tuskoj bolje šanse za ostvarivanje trudnoće, prosto mislim da su daleko napredniji od Hrvatske i Srbije. Mi smo sa azoo krenuli a u Turskoj su nam dali dijagnozu cryptozoospermija (oni ne rade isto spermogram kao u srbiji i hrv). Takođe mislim da ne trebaš unapred da brines jer ako su vam tu klasicnom tese metodom nasli zamisli tek koliko ce ih naci tamo prilikom microTESE. 
p.s. mi takodje idemo u martu. vidim da ne mogu da ti posaljem privatnu poruku pa ne znam da li ti je problem da mi ovde napises koje trombofilije si testirala posto i mene to sad ceka pre odlaska

----------


## Sonja8444

> ako nije tajna gde ste do sada vi radili vantelesnu? tj microTESE i ICSI?


Naravno da nije, mi smo jako daleko u Americi...

----------


## babymib

> Naravno da nije, mi smo jako daleko u Americi...


Ahaaaa, jel ste vi kod dr.Schlegela? zanm da je neko sa foruma isao kod njega direktno ali se ne secam tacno ko...

----------


## Sonja8444

Ne, mi smo isli kod Tureka

----------


## placicamala

Da li je neko radio oplodnju sa spermatidama? Ako jeste, javite nam rezultate.

----------


## Sonja8444

ja mislim da je Saky85 rekla da idu u februaru ali dugo se nije javljala na forumu

----------


## Sonja8444

jel neko sad treba da ide na operaciju kod Tansela?

----------


## placicamala

> jel neko sad treba da ide na operaciju kod Tansela?


Krajem marta idemo drugi put na pregled. Operacija ce biti verovatno krajem juna.

----------


## Lora2

Mi smo se vratili nakon drugog odlaska kod dr Tansela.
Nalazi krvi ocekivani nakon 3 meseca terapije (FSH i LH dovedeni na 0),sermogram pozitivan na spermatide.
Dobili smo terapiju za naredna 3 meseca tj vec postojeca + Merional (cija je uloga da podize sve sto Ovitrelle spusta - cime bi hormoni trebali da se dovedu u granicu normale).
Ostalo sve vec standardno - ukoliko hormoni nakon 3 meseca budu u redu i ukoliko spermogram bude bio pozitivan na spermatide sledi operacija,ako nesto od ta dva ne bude kako treba terapija se produzava.Nama nije ni spomenuo Inhibin B.
ROSI tehniku nije spomenuo dok ga nisam pitala.Rekao je da su aparat skoro dobili ,pre nekih mesec dana, i da su poceli da rade sa tim ali da ce do maja (kad bi mi isli na kontrolu) imati vise iskustva i znati vise toga da nam kaze.Po nekoj statistici (predpostavljam ne njihovoj jer su skoro poceli to da rade) procenat uspesnosti za zene koje su starosti do 40 godina je nekih 20%,preko 40 godina je svega nekih 5%.
Da li ima nekih novosti kod nekoga od vas?

----------


## placicamala

> Mi smo se vratili nakon drugog odlaska kod dr Tansela.
> Nalazi krvi ocekivani nakon 3 meseca terapije (FSH i LH dovedeni na 0),sermogram pozitivan na spermatide.
> Dobili smo terapiju za naredna 3 meseca tj vec postojeca + Merional (cija je uloga da podize sve sto Ovitrelle spusta - cime bi hormoni trebali da se dovedu u granicu normale).
> Ostalo sve vec standardno - ukoliko hormoni nakon 3 meseca budu u redu i ukoliko spermogram bude bio pozitivan na spermatide sledi operacija,ako nesto od ta dva ne bude kako treba terapija se produzava.Nama nije ni spomenuo Inhibin B.
> ROSI tehniku nije spomenuo dok ga nisam pitala.Rekao je da su aparat skoro dobili ,pre nekih mesec dana, i da su poceli da rade sa tim ali da ce do maja (kad bi mi isli na kontrolu) imati vise iskustva i znati vise toga da nam kaze.Po nekoj statistici (predpostavljam ne njihovoj jer su skoro poceli to da rade) procenat uspesnosti za zene koje su starosti do 40 godina je nekih 20%,preko 40 godina je svega nekih 5%.
> Da li ima nekih novosti kod nekoga od vas?


Koliko Vas je kostala terapija i ostalo za ovaj drugi put?

----------


## Mi_smo

Pozdrav svima, mi smo jos jedan par koji  je saznao da ce se boriti sa azospermijom u sljedecem periodu. Saznali smo prije mjesec dana, muz je radio 2 puta spermiogram, jednom kod Mehmedbasica, drugi put u Bahceciju. Oba puta su bile nule. Za ovaj kratak period sam saznala sve moguce sa foruma. Oboje imamo 29 godina, a ja iza sebe imam i operaciju maternice - laparoskopija i histeroskopija. Kod kuza su hormoni u granicama normale. Kontaktirala sam dr. Emrea u Istanbulu, a sada planiram i dr. Tansela. Zanima me da li dr. Tansel daje ama bas uvijek terapiju, bez obzira na urednost hormona? I mozete li me savjetovati gdje u BiH da se uradi mikrodelitacija y kromozoma i karotip? Buduci da nas je dr. Emre uputio da to radimo. Zelim vam svima puno srece, i jedva cekam nova javljanja sa nadam se pozitivnim vijestima. Ovaj forum je tolika utjeza za nas, buduci da nasa doktorica opste prakse nije ni znala da u Zenici u kantonalnoj ima centar za humanj reprodukciju. Mi inace smo isli mako i kroz drzavnu bolnicu samo da mozemo pisati zahtjev za sufinansiranje vantjelesne, buduci da i sami znate da je sve jako skupo. Za sada, ZE-DO kanton daje samo jednokratnu pomoc u visini od 2600KM. Novi zakon je usvoje na federalnom nivou ali ga jos ne primjenjuju. Eto, udobri ja svega. Svima sretno, i nadam se da ce se neko javiti uskoro.

----------


## Lora2

Sve je kostalo negde oko 1400,00 eur - sto se dokrora tice.
Mi_smo mi svi koji smo na ovom forumu a koji idemo kod dr.Tansela imamo terapiju jer nam hormoni nisu u normali.Obzirom na to da su vama hormoni u redu ne verujem bi vama dr dao terapiju bar ne istu kao nasu.Mislim da na ovom forumu nema takvih slucajeva ali svakako je najbolje da  ga kontaktiras pa ce ti on reci.
Zaboravila sam da napisem da smo ga pitali za ishranu i da je rekao : da se izbegava crveno meso (moze jedan put nedeljno),da se jede piletina i riba,sto vise salate,orasi,bademi (ostalo kostunjave stvari nemaju neki efekat),vitamin C ali ne limunada jer sadrzi kiselinu,sok od nara,sargarepa...

----------


## Mi_smo

Lora2 hvala na odgovoru! Pod time mislite na konsultacije i terapiju? Ja sam kontaktirala dr. Tansela, odgovotio mi je da misli da je kod muza u pitanju takoder neopstruktivna azospermija zbog mililitraze sperme koju je dao za spermogram - 3.5ml i rekao mi je da bi nam dao terapiju bar 3-4 mjeseca da se koristi prije operacije. Naravno i on nas je uputio dalje da radimo mikrodeleciju y kromozona i karotip. Pretrazivala sam gdje se moze raditi, vidin privatno da kosta oko 250KM i 300KM. Da li mi neko moze reci da li zna da li se ovo moze odraditi kroz državnu bolnicu u BiH, koliko tada kosta i koliko se ceka?
Lora2 hvala i za savjete o ishrani, moj muz je jako izbirljiv sa ishrabon pa je to prava nocna mora.

----------


## aanelaa989

Curee klinike u turskoj su vecinom vise specijalizirane za azoo ili? Zasto bas turska a ne prag ili slovenija. Nasla sam neki kliniku u turskoj feritility turkey jel ko bia i zna li sta

----------


## pricalica

Bok cure,
nažalost evo još jednog azoo para.
Hormoni su relativno ok, FSH 11, napravljena operacija samo na jednom testisu i nije pronađen niti jedan zreli spermij.
Mislim da smo napravili propust što nije uzimao nikakve suplemente prije operacije, tako da sad idemo probati sa krcanjem svega skoro ikad spomenutog, u hormone se ne petljamo.
Čekamo još neka mišljenja iz Hrv, a nakon toga se dvoumimo; Bruxelles ili Prag.
Citajuci razne forume, čovjeku nekako bude lakše kad vidi da se i drugi bore sa svim tim, teško je jako sve to.
Svima želim puno sreće!

----------


## Mi_smo

Mi smo odabrali Tursku zbog savjeta sa foruma. Citala sam formune na svim mogucim mjestima, javila se svim pomenutim klinikama i doktorima, naucila razliku izmedu microTESE i svega onoga sto neki drugi nazivaju microTESEom. I zbog svega procitanog, odlucili smo se ipak da novac stedimo za Tursku, jedino jos nismo se odlucili da li idemo kod dr. Emre ili dr. Tansela. Obojica su za pocetak zatrazili mikrodelitaciju y kromozoma i kariotip, i sada istrazujemo gdje to da obavimo. Sve je jako skupo, ali smo se najvise fokiriali sada na to.
Ovaj forum jeste jako velika utjeha, jer nas dvoje dozivljavamo jako teske krize od deoresivnog stanja, do bodrenja jedno drugog. I voljela bih kada bi nam ljudi koji su vec bili kod nekih od doktora prenijeli svoja iskustva. Bili bi nam od izuzetnog znacaja i velike pomoci! Sretno svima

----------


## Mi_smo

Ja sam citala sve moguce forume, iskustva, javila se svim klinikama i naucika razliku izmedu orave microTESE i onoga sto neke klinike nazivaju microTESEom. Na kraju smo se odlucili za Tursku, samo jos ne znamo da li dr. Emre ili dr. Tansel. Javila sam se obojici, i obojica traze za oocetak mikrodelecije y kromozoma i kariotip. Sad trazimo gdje to uraditi. I skupljamo novac za Tursku. Da je imalo prihvaljivije isli bi smo i u San Francisko gdje rade mapping, ali eto, to nam je bas skupo. Svima zelim puno srece, razumijem vas, mi prolazimo od depresije do medusobnog bodrenja i optimizma sve moguce raspone.

----------


## Sonja8444

razumemo te potpuno, mi smo slucaj iz San Franciska gde smo hvala dragom Bogu dobili sina, radili smo i maping i sve ali sad posle razgovora sa Emreom i Tanselom njihovo pitanje je cemu maping, to nije potrebno? Naravno da pomogne u smislu da vec znas gde da se fokusiras ali oni kazu mi gledamo sve, cele testise i tako se radi microtese e aj sad ti znaj...mi smo imali dve uspesne microtese, po Tanselu on je siguran da ce ih naci e sad videcemo.... ja verujem da ako ih je bilo prvi i drugi put bice valjda i treci❤️

----------


## Mi_smo

Kad cujem da je neko uspjeo, i ostvariobse kao roditelj i sa ovom dijagnozom, suze mi od srece poteku! Za sve nas molim Boga da nam ostvari nasu zelju. 
A ja sam sigurna da ce pronaci, imate iza sebe pozitivne ishode pa se fokusirajte na to. Neka pozitivne misli privuku i pozitivne dogadaje. Zelim vam puno srece

----------


## pricalica

Draga Ninilana, dosta smo sličnu situaciju prošli, jedino što suprug ima relativno ok hormone.
Zanima me ovaj komentar da su mikrodelecije napravili polovično, gdje ste radili i ako nije problem snipp slike (naravno bez imena), da vidim da li i mi to moramo ponovno raditi. Još me samo zanima gdje se na kraju, osim SF, radi FNA mapping.
hvala puno

----------


## Ninilana

Mikrodelecije smo radili u Splitu i slali su krv u Zagreb jer u cijeloj Hrvatskoj jedino Zagreb radi taj test. Na nalazu je pisalo nije nađena delecija u Azf C. Dakle nisu spomenuli A i B. FNA se radi i u Londonu, ali ima ih još po Europi (mislim Španjolska). To je dobro ako imate viška novaca ali ako niste u stanju pljunuti na sve zajedno 30000€ onda nije potrebno ako odete u npr. Tansrla (meni je njegova praksa davanja terapije svima bolja od Emreove koji nekome daje nekome ne). Npr. mi smo do sada (uzmi u obzir i lutanje po Hrvatskoj) na putovanja, smještaje, terapiju, operacije potrošili 10000€

----------


## placicamala

Zbog ove situacije oko corona virusa, ne znam da li cemo biti u mogucnosti da krajem marta putujemo u Istanbul, sada ne znamo sta dalje oko terapije. Mislim da ne smemo da prekinemo, a injekcije imamo samo do kraja marta. Da li je neko imao slicnu situaciju? Da li u Srbiji postoje ovitrell injekcije?

----------


## Ninilana

> Zbog ove situacije oko corona virusa, ne znam da li cemo biti u mogucnosti da krajem marta putujemo u Istanbul, sada ne znamo sta dalje oko terapije. Mislim da ne smemo da prekinemo, a injekcije imamo samo do kraja marta. Da li je neko imao slicnu situaciju? Da li u Srbiji postoje ovitrell injekcije?


Pođi u svoga ginekologa, popričaj o cijeloj situaciji i neka tebi prepiše ljekove (jer se to ženama obično daje). Pitaj doktora u Turskoj i da li ti treba Merional.
S druge strane pitanje je hoćete li biti u mogućnosti ići za tri mjeseca na operaciju ali neće ovo sr...e zauvijek pa da se dogodi i da produžite terapiju mjesec prije nego što budete u stanju putovati bolje nego da sada prekidate.
Ja nisam znala prije ali meni je moja doktorica ovdje u Hrvatskoj sama ponudila da mi prepiše ljekove koji će mi trebati za stimulaciju. Rekla mi je da ih pitam u Turskoj što mi sve treba. Ako toga lijeka nema ovdje ustvari ga ima ali pod drugim imenom. Da sam znala ranije prepisala bi mi i ove hormone.

----------


## placicamala

> Pođi u svoga ginekologa, popričaj o cijeloj situaciji i neka tebi prepiše ljekove (jer se to ženama obično daje). Pitaj doktora u Turskoj i da li ti treba Merional.
> S druge strane pitanje je hoćete li biti u mogućnosti ići za tri mjeseca na operaciju ali neće ovo sr...e zauvijek pa da se dogodi i da produžite terapiju mjesec prije nego što budete u stanju putovati bolje nego da sada prekidate.
> Ja nisam znala prije ali meni je moja doktorica ovdje u Hrvatskoj sama ponudila da mi prepiše ljekove koji će mi trebati za stimulaciju. Rekla mi je da ih pitam u Turskoj što mi sve treba. Ako toga lijeka nema ovdje ustvari ga ima ali pod drugim imenom. Da sam znala ranije prepisala bi mi i ove hormone.


Suprugu je potrebna terapija, hvala Vam pokusacemo da pronadjemo terapiju.

----------


## Ninilana

> Suprugu je potrebna terapija, hvala Vam pokusacemo da pronadjemo terapiju.


Znam da je njemu ali su ljekovi koji se propisuju ženama. Neka prepiše tebi (ispričaj sve) ali on ih uzima

----------


## placicamala

Da li je neko umesto ovitrell injekcija koristio pregnyl?

----------


## Detelina

Moj suprug je koristio  inekcije pregnil od 5000ij. I one se malo teze nalaze, ali ima par apoteka koje mogu da obezbede.

----------


## Mi_smo

Ima li iko novosti, uspjesnih operacija, trudnoca? Da me malo oraspolozi u ovim teskim vremenima

----------


## Lora2

Jeste li se culi sa doktorom?
Sta vam je savetovao?

----------


## Lora2

> Zbog ove situacije oko corona virusa, ne znam da li cemo biti u mogucnosti da krajem marta putujemo u Istanbul, sada ne znamo sta dalje oko terapije. Mislim da ne smemo da prekinemo, a injekcije imamo samo do kraja marta. Da li je neko imao slicnu situaciju? Da li u Srbiji postoje ovitrell injekcije?


Pitanje je naravno za tebe,nisam se dobro nadovezala.  :Smile:

----------


## placicamala

> Pitanje je naravno za tebe,nisam se dobro nadovezala.


Nastavljamo sa terapijom, uspeli smo da pronadjemo u Srbiji Ovitrelle, rekao je da nastavimo sve dok se stanje ne stabilizuje.

----------


## Lora2

Da li su hormoni u referentnim vrednostima?

----------


## placicamala

> Da li su hormoni u referentnim vrednostima?


Hormoni su 0.

----------


## placicamala

> Hormoni su 0.


Inace je fsh bio oko 25, a lh oko 14.

----------


## Lora2

I nama je dao druge instrukcije za terapiju ,ovaj mesec jednom nedeljno Ovitrelle a dva puta Merional.Predpostavljam da je to zbog toga sto necemo moci doci u dogovorenom termu (sredina maja).

----------


## placicamala

> I nama je dao druge instrukcije za terapiju ,ovaj mesec jednom nedeljno Ovitrelle a dva puta Merional.Predpostavljam da je to zbog toga sto necemo moci doci u dogovorenom termu (sredina maja).


Koliko meseci vec koristite terapiju?

----------


## Lora2

Peti mesec ce sad.

----------


## Sonja8444

sta mislite kad ce se moci ici za Istanbul?

----------


## placicamala

> sta mislite kad ce se moci ici za Istanbul?


Ja se iskreno nadam da ce u skorije vreme, bas se nerviram.

----------


## Sonja8444

Neko prica ove god nista pa sam se bas zabrinula

----------


## placicamala

Jel ima nekih novosti?

----------


## Sonja8444

Doktor pocinje da radi 4 maja a granice bi trebalo isto u maju da se otvore, bar sam ja tako cula...vi?

----------


## placicamala

> Doktor pocinje da radi 4 maja a granice bi trebalo isto u maju da se otvore, bar sam ja tako cula...vi?


Culi smo se s doktorom, rekao je granice u Turskoj ce se verovatno otvoriti oko 15og juna.

----------


## Sonja8444

pa eto jos malo, jel vi treba da idete u junu?

----------


## placicamala

> pa eto jos malo, jel vi treba da idete u junu?


Trebali smo da idemo krajem marta, zbog ove situacije odlazemo dok se ne otvore granice.

----------


## Sonja8444

a jel vam sad vreme za operaciju ili kontrolu?

----------


## placicamala

Za kontrolu

----------


## Sonja8444

a koliko ste vec na terapiji?

----------


## placicamala

> a koliko ste vec na terapiji?


Od pocetka januara.

----------


## Sonja8444

> Od pocetka januara.


vi bi trebali sad na operaciju jel tako? Jel stw gledali nesto? Kad bi isli za Tursku?

----------


## placicamala

> vi bi trebali sad na operaciju jel tako? Jel stw gledali nesto? Kad bi isli za Tursku?


Ne mozemo na operaciju zato sto nismo mogli da uzmemo terapiju za drugi ciklus. Morali smo da produzimo staru terapiju. Planiramo 22.juna ako se otvore aerodromi.

----------


## Sonja8444

pa mogli ste ovde uzeti, ja mislim da imaju ti lekovi i kod nas...jel se zna kad ce se granica otvoriti?

----------


## placicamala

> pa mogli ste ovde uzeti, ja mislim da imaju ti lekovi i kod nas...jel se zna kad ce se granica otvoriti?


Uzeli smo, ali smo porduzili staru terapiju. Za novu smo trebali da radimo analize.

----------


## Sonja8444

mislis na spermogram?

----------


## placicamala

> mislis na spermogram?


Spermogram i hormone.

----------


## Mi_smo

Ja samo da vam pozelim srecu, nadam se da cete moci u junu na kontrolu.
Da znate da redovno pratim ovu temu i postove, i zeljno iscekujem pomak kod bilo koga.
Saljem vam pozitivnu energiju :Smile:

----------


## Lora2

> Ne mozemo na operaciju zato sto nismo mogli da uzmemo terapiju za drugi ciklus. Morali smo da produzimo staru terapiju. Planiramo 22.juna ako se otvore aerodromi.


Ima li sta novo ?
Da li se ista zna za otvaranje granica?

----------


## placicamala

> Ima li sta novo ?
> Da li se ista zna za otvaranje granica?


Granice su se otvorile, obavestavam uskoro, nadam se da cemo za koji dan da posetimo doktora.

----------


## Mi_smo

Zelim vam puno srece i jedva cekam pozitivne vijesti!

----------


## Mi_smo

> Granice su se otvorile, obavestavam uskoro, nadam se da cemo za koji dan da posetimo doktora.


Početno
Zelim vam puno srece i jedva cekam pozitivne vijesti!

----------


## placicamala

> Početno
> Zelim vam puno srece i jedva cekam pozitivne vijesti!


Vratili smo se iz Turske. Sto se tice korone, mozete da putujete slobodno, jedino ako zatvore opet granice.. Ovo je drugi odlazak, doktor je dao terapiju za 2 meseca kad se planira microtese. Na prvom spermogramu 5 spermatida, na drugom 4, manje u odnosu na prvi put kad ih je bilo 12 ukupno. Medjutim doktor je zadovoljan jer nije 1 ili 2 obzirom da je suprug produzio prvu terapiju za dodatna 3 meseca zbog korone. Dao mu je dodatnu terapiju ubacio je sledece: impyril, ovitrell i merional, kao i kapsule q10.

----------


## Sonja8444

> Vratili smo se iz Turske. Sto se tice korone, mozete da putujete slobodno, jedino ako zatvore opet granice.. Ovo je drugi odlazak, doktor je dao terapiju za 2 meseca kad se planira microtese. Na prvom spermogramu 5 spermatida, na drugom 4, manje u odnosu na prvi put kad ih je bilo 12 ukupno. Medjutim doktor je zadovoljan jer nije 1 ili 2 obzirom da je suprug produzio prvu terapiju za dodatna 3 meseca zbog korone. Dao mu je dodatnu terapiju ubacio je sledece: impyril, ovitrell i merional, kao i kapsule q10.


Super, koliko ste vi sad bili na terapiju samo ovitrelle?

----------


## placicamala

> Super, koliko ste vi sad bili na terapiju samo ovitrelle?


Samo ovitrell 6 meseci. Trebalo je 3, ali zbog kovid 19 jos 3 smo produzili.

----------


## Sonja8444

> Samo ovitrell 6 meseci. Trebalo je 3, ali zbog kovid 19 jos 3 smo produzili.


da da i mi smo 4 meseca i sad poceli sa menopurom, idemo sledece nedelje do doktora

----------


## placicamala

> da da i mi smo 4 meseca i sad poceli sa menopurom, idemo sledece nedelje do doktora


Samo da izadjemo kao pobednici! ☀️

----------


## Lora2

> Samo da izadjemo kao pobednici! ☀️


Reci mi molim te,gde ste odseli sada kad ste bili?

----------


## placicamala

> Reci mi molim te,gde ste odseli sada kad ste bili?


U hotelu Best Fulya Suites, mere temperaturu prvi put kad udjete u hotel. Posle toga vise ne, maske su obavezne u Turskoj.

----------


## placicamala

Mene interesuje da li je vec neko radio oplodnju tehnikom ROSI?

----------


## Sonja8444

> Mene interesuje da li je vec neko radio oplodnju tehnikom ROSI?


ja mislim da nije...a jeste pitali nesto doktora za ROSI?

----------


## Lora2

Reci mi koliko vas je kostao ovaj drugi odlazak kod dr?Mislim na nalaze,terapiju i kontrolu?

----------


## placicamala

> Reci mi koliko vas je kostao ovaj drugi odlazak kod dr?Mislim na nalaze,terapiju i kontrolu?


Terapija za 2 meseca kostala je 700e (gore sam napisala koju terapiju je dao), , pregled kod doktora 100e, dva spermograma 85e. To je sve.

----------


## Lora2

Niste radili nalaze hormona?

----------


## placicamala

> Niste radili nalaze hormona?


Hormone smo radili kod nas 10 dana pre odlaska. Doktor je rezultate prihvatio.

----------


## Lora2

Ali da li ste videli doktora prvi dan ili ste samo njegovoj asistentkinji rekli da imate nalaze hormona?

----------


## placicamala

> Ali da li ste videli doktora prvi dan ili ste samo njegovoj asistentkinji rekli da imate nalaze hormona?


Doktora smo videli i prvi i drugi dan. Doktor je rekao da nema potrebe hormone da proverava.

----------


## Lora2

> Doktora smo videli i prvi i drugi dan. Doktor je rekao da nema potrebe hormone da proverava.


Ok,jer mi doktora nismo videli prvi dan vec nas je samo njegova asistentkinja uputila sa uputom u laboratoriju gde su uzimali i krv i radili spermogram.
Njega smo videli tek drugi dan nakon sto su rezlutati bili gotovi.A realno bi nam znacilo da ustedimo tih 200 eura ako se nalazi odavde priulznaju (nikad nam ih nisu priznali).
Ocigledno funkcionisu po principu kako su raspolozeni...

----------


## placicamala

> Ok,jer mi doktora nismo videli prvi dan vec nas je samo njegova asistentkinja uputila sa uputom u laboratoriju gde su uzimali i krv i radili spermogram.
> Njega smo videli tek drugi dan nakon sto su rezlutati bili gotovi.A realno bi nam znacilo da ustedimo tih 200 eura ako se nalazi odavde priulznaju (nikad nam ih nisu priznali).
> Ocigledno funkcionisu po principu kako su raspolozeni...


Nama je doktor i prvi put prihvatio hormonske nalaze odavde. Mi se za dva meseca spremamo da treci odlazak. Ako neko moze da mi da vise informacija vezano za oplodnju spermatidama. Svaka informacija bi nam znacila.

----------


## Sonja8444

> Nama je doktor i prvi put prihvatio hormonske nalaze odavde. Mi se za dva meseca spremamo da treci odlazak. Ako neko moze da mi da vise informacija vezano za oplodnju spermatidama. Svaka informacija bi nam znacila.


sto niste pitali doktora za spermatide?

----------


## placicamala

> sto niste pitali doktora za spermatide?


Pitali smo, interesuje me vase iskustvo.

----------


## Sonja8444

> Pitali smo, interesuje me vase iskustvo.


I sta je rekao doktor?

Ja koliko znam ovde nema niko jos iskustvo u oplodnji sa spermatidama?

----------


## placicamala

> I sta je rekao doktor?
> 
> Ja koliko znam ovde nema niko jos iskustvo u oplodnji sa spermatidama?


Da vec rade oplodnju spermatidama i da je uspesnost 20%.

----------


## Lora2

> Da vec rade oplodnju spermatidama i da je uspesnost 20%.


U Istanbulu ne verujem da je iko imao iskustvo ko bi mogao to podeliti sa nama jer su od skoro (mislim mozda od februara) dobili aparat koji je neophodan za ROSI.
Koliko pratim forum znam da je za Saky i Ninilanu to sledeci korak,ali ne verujem da ce iko ista pokusavati dok se ova situacija koliko-toliko ne smiri.
Koliko sam ja shvatila to je procedura koja traje duze od vestacke oplodnje jer se spermatide moraju razviti u spermatozoide da bi vrisile svoju funkciju i oplodile jajnu celiju,predpostavljam da za to sluze ti aparati.Cini mi se da par meseci traje taj proces...I nama je dr rekao da je 20% uspesnost ali samo za zene do 35 godina za starije je mnogo manji.

----------


## Lora2

Reci mi,molim te ,ima li kakvih dodatnih procedura na Istanbulskom aerodromu?

----------


## Sonja8444

> U Istanbulu ne verujem da je iko imao iskustvo ko bi mogao to podeliti sa nama jer su od skoro (mislim mozda od februara) dobili aparat koji je neophodan za ROSI.
> Koliko pratim forum znam da je za Saky i Ninilanu to sledeci korak,ali ne verujem da ce iko ista pokusavati dok se ova situacija koliko-toliko ne smiri.
> Koliko sam ja shvatila to je procedura koja traje duze od vestacke oplodnje jer se spermatide moraju razviti u spermatozoide da bi vrisile svoju funkciju i oplodile jajnu celiju,predpostavljam da za to sluze ti aparati.Cini mi se da par meseci traje taj proces...I nama je dr rekao da je 20% uspesnost ali samo za zene do 35 godina za starije je mnogo manji.


Koliko ja znam a u kontaktu sa sa klinikom u Ankari ( koja je to pocela u februaru 2018 i imaju do sad preko 150 postignutih trudnoca sa ROSI) traje isto kao i normalan IVF jedino ako treba da se radi genetsko ispitivanje onda je duze malo kao i u normalnom procesu, i god zene nisu presudne ima mladjih zena koje uspeju a i starijih ... 

a sto se tice ROSI kod dr Tansela , bili smo juce kod njega i rekao nam je da imaju dobre petodnevne embrione dobijene na taj nacin ssmo su ih zamrzli jer je bio do nedavno obustavljen transfer zbog korone

Sto se tice aerodroma nema nikakva posebna procedura, sve normalno samo mere temperaturu

----------


## Lora2

> Koliko ja znam a u kontaktu sa sa klinikom u Ankari ( koja je to pocela u februaru 2018 i imaju do sad preko 150 postignutih trudnoca sa ROSI) traje isto kao i normalan IVF jedino ako treba da se radi genetsko ispitivanje onda je duze malo kao i u normalnom procesu, i god zene nisu presudne ima mladjih zena koje uspeju a i starijih ... 
> 
> a sto se tice ROSI kod dr Tansela , bili smo juce kod njega i rekao nam je da imaju dobre petodnevne embrione dobijene na taj nacin ssmo su ih zamrzli jer je bio do nedavno obustavljen transfer zbog korone
> 
> Sto se tice aerodroma nema nikakva posebna procedura, sve normalno samo mere temperaturu


Vi ste bili prvi put kod njega ili drugi?
Kako je sve proslo?

----------


## Inesz

> ...I nama je dr rekao da je 20% uspesnost ali samo za zene do 35 godina za starije je mnogo manji.


Na što se odnosi uspješnost? 20% je odnos pozitivnih beta u odnosu na broj postupaka? Ili broj kliničkih trudnoću (onih koja su dokazane utrazvukom) u odnosu na broj postupaka?

Što znači ta uspješnost kad vam u klinici kažu - 20% uspješnosti kod azoospermije - oplodnja spermatidama?

Kod IVF-a - oplodnja spermijima ICSI metodom ili klasičnim IVF-om u razvijenim zdravstvenim sustavima, uspjeh izražen odnosom broja poroda sa živorođenim djetetom/djecom u odnosu na broj započetih postupaka za sve dobne skupine žene kreće se oko 25%.

----------


## Lora2

> Na što se odnosi uspješnost? 20% je odnos pozitivnih beta u odnosu na broj postupaka? Ili broj kliničkih trudnoću (onih koja su dokazane utrazvukom) u odnosu na broj postupaka?
> 
> Što znači ta uspješnost kad vam u klinici kažu - 20% uspješnosti kod azoospermije - oplodnja spermatidama?
> 
> Kod IVF-a - oplodnja spermijima ICSI metodom ili klasičnim IVF-om u razvijenim zdravstvenim sustavima, uspjeh izražen odnosom broja poroda sa živorođenim djetetom/djecom u odnosu na broj započetih postupaka za sve dobne skupine žene kreće se oko 25%.


Koliko sam ja upoznata niko ne daje procente uspesnosti na osnovu poroda sa zivorodjenim detetom,sve se svodi na pozitivnu betu nakon postupka sa cime se njihov  "posao" zavrsava bezobzira o kom postupku se radi...

----------


## Sonja8444

> Vi ste bili prvi put kod njega ili drugi?
> Kako je sve proslo?


da, bili smo drugi put, danas smo se vratili...Ok je proslo, radili spermograme, bilo je spermatida vise nego prvi put, nastavljamo sa terapijom...

----------


## babymib

Cao devojke, nisam dugo pisala ali vidim sada da ste polako krenule da idete u Tursku pa bih da Vas pitam kakva je situacija. Mi smo trebali da idemo jos u martu ali zbof cele situaciej sve smo odlozili i sad uopste ne znam kad je pravi trenutak da se ide. Kako ste prosli u putu avionom i tamo u Istanbulu?

----------


## Inesz

> Koliko sam ja upoznata niko ne daje procente uspesnosti na osnovu poroda sa zivorodjenim detetom,sve se svodi na pozitivnu betu nakon postupka sa cime se njihov  "posao" zavrsava bezobzira o kom postupku se radi...


ROSI metoda oplodnje iako je poznata već 20-ak godina, radi niske uspješnosti još uvijek se ne radi u mnogim renomiranim klinikama kao ni u mnogim državama u cjelini.

Itekako je važno da se parovi prije postupka kao što je ROSI objektivno i cjelovito informiraju o izgledima da par uspije dobiti dijete. Jer uspjeh IVF-a, ono ćemu svatko od nas teži jest rođenje živog djeteta. 

Nedostatak objektivnog i potpunog informiranja pacijenata o izgledima za rođenje djeteta česta je problematika u kod IVF postupaka. Taj izostank pružanja svih potrebnih informacija kod pacijenata dovodi do nemogućnosti davanja valjanog informiranog pristanka, osibto kod postupaka koji imaju izrazito male izglede za uspjeh kao što je ROSI postupak.

Ovdje je nedavno publicirana studija službenog glasila Američkog urološkog udruženja - ROUND SPERMATID INJECTION INTO HUMAN OOCYTES: A SYSTEMATIC REVIEW AND META-ANALYSIS:
https://www.auajournals.org/doi/abs/...56496.34525.a0

----------


## Inesz

Ova opsežna meta-analiza kod 1175 postupaka i 4426 embriotransfera, pokazala je rezultate da je stopa oplodnje janih stanica ROSI metodim 38,9%, stopa trudnoća kod kojih je dokazana srčana aktivnost kod embrija (kliničkih trudnoća) 6%, a stopa živorođenja po transferu 4,5%.

Izgledi za uspjeh ROSI metode, na žalost, prilično su niski.

Na sreću, znanstvene studije koje prate razvoj djece rođene nakon ROSI metode oplodnje pokazuju da djeca imaju posve uredan razvoj. To svakako ohrabruje i daje poticaj daljnjem razvoju istraživanja ROSI metode oplodnje.

----------


## placicamala

> Cao devojke, nisam dugo pisala ali vidim sada da ste polako krenule da idete u Tursku pa bih da Vas pitam kakva je situacija. Mi smo trebali da idemo jos u martu ali zbof cele situaciej sve smo odlozili i sad uopste ne znam kad je pravi trenutak da se ide. Kako ste prosli u putu avionom i tamo u Istanbulu?


Bez ikakvih problema, na aerodromu mere temperaturu i to je to. U Turskoj je obavezno da nosite masku, mere temperaturu kada prvi put dodjete u hotel. Ostalo funkcionise normalno.

----------


## Lora2

Mi smo zavrsili sa trecim odlaskom u Tursku. Odradjena je micro tese i pronadjene su spermatide.
Muz je bio skoro 8 meseci na terapiji,3 sa Ovitrellom i 5 ipo meseci sa Merionalom i Ovitrellom .FSH i testosteron bili su u granici dok  LH i estradiol ni u jednom trenutku nisu (po recima dr.to nije toliko bitno).
Ukratko Momart klinikom nismo toliko zadovoljni,a za Acibadem bolnicu sve pohvale.
Do cene za ROSI nismo uspeli da dodjemo...
Sto se tice putovanja nikakvih problema nismo imali,samo su nam merili temp na aerodromima.Testirali smo se tamo za svaki slucaj ( i zbog nas samih ) ali nam niko na aerodromu test nije trazio.

----------


## Sonja8444

> Mi smo zavrsili sa trecim odlaskom u Tursku. Odradjena je micro tese i pronadjene su spermatide.
> Muz je bio skoro 8 meseci na terapiji,3 sa Ovitrellom i 5 ipo meseci sa Merionalom i Ovitrellom .FSH i testosteron bili su u granici dok  LH i estradiol ni u jednom trenutku nisu (po recima dr.to nije toliko bitno).
> Ukratko Momart klinikom nismo toliko zadovoljni,a za Acibadem bolnicu sve pohvale.
> Do cene za ROSI nismo uspeli da dodjemo...
> Sto se tice putovanja nikakvih problema nismo imali,samo su nam merili temp na aerodromima.Testirali smo se tamo za svaki slucaj ( i zbog nas samih ) ali nam niko na aerodromu test nije trazio.


a jel vam doktor nesto rekao? Koliko dugo su trazili spermatozoide...iskreno malo me sve ovo brine, jer uvek nadju spermatide...kakvo je vase misljenje?

----------


## Ninilana

ROSI je 500€. Genetsko testiranje svakog embrija je 200€. Ivf 2500€. Meni su rekli ako dođemo u 8 mj da je ukupni trošak oko 4000€. Mi nećemo ići sada kada smo trebali nego kada ovo s Coronom službeno prođe. Trebao je slijediti moj dio. Doktor mi je pristao poslati ljekove da ih uzmem ovdje preko svog osiguranja, to je ušteda od 500€

----------


## Sonja8444

> ROSI je 500€. Genetsko testiranje svakog embrija je 200€. Ivf 2500€. Meni su rekli ako dođemo u 8 mj da je ukupni trošak oko 4000€. Mi nećemo ići sada kada smo trebali nego kada ovo s Coronom službeno prođe. Trebao je slijediti moj dio. Doktor mi je pristao poslati ljekove da ih uzmem ovdje preko svog osiguranja, to je ušteda od 500€


a vi bese imate zamrnutr i jajne celije i spermatide?Kakve lekove uzimas? A kako uzimas preko svog osiguranja lekove? Jesi se sa doktorom dogovorila sta treba da uzmes od lekova?

----------


## Ninilana

Ne, mi imamo zamrznute spermatide. Ja ne uzimam nikakve ljekove jer smo odgodili moju stimulaciju. To su ljekovi za stimulaciju koje ću tebati uzimati prije uzimanja jajnih stanica. Doktor mi je napisao koji su to ljekovi (inekcije) i prepisati će mi ih moj doktor ovdje

----------


## Sonja8444

> Ne, mi imamo zamrznute spermatide. Ja ne uzimam nikakve ljekove jer smo odgodili moju stimulaciju. To su ljekovi za stimulaciju koje ću tebati uzimati prije uzimanja jajnih stanica. Doktor mi je napisao koji su to ljekovi (inekcije) i prepisati će mi ih moj doktor ovdje


aha i onda ces raditi stimulaciju kod tebe ili u Turskoj?

----------


## Anna1989

Dragi svi, nova sam na forumu i prosla sam ga uzduz i poprijeko. Suprugu je nedavno dijagnosticirana azoospermija i to vjerojatno neopstruktivni tip, obzirom da ima kriptorhizam i izrazito visok FSH (62) i LH (35). Nikad nije imao operaciju spustanja testisa jer taj problem nije nitko prepoznao kod njega u djetinjstvu,i dvostruko su manjeg opsega od uobicajenog. Javili smo se poliklinici Cito za biopsiju, ali bojim se da bi nas mogli odbiti zbog visokog FSH (jos im nismo poslali taj nalaz). Ima li netko iskustva s time? Ne sjecam se da sam igdje procitala da je kriptorhican muskarac uspio postati bioloski otac. Ja inace imam endometriozu, ali imam dokazane ovulacije, a njegovu dijagnozu smo doznali nedavno i novi smo u tome, prestraseni i nesigurni.

----------


## Ninilana

> aha i onda ces raditi stimulaciju kod tebe ili u Turskoj?


Ljekove ću dobiti ovdje a ispregovarala sam s Turskom da dio stimulacije odradim ovdje, dio dole. Inicijalno su htjeli da stojim dole 14 dana što je suludo jer mogu i ja sebe bosti u stomak kao što je muž radio pola godine. Ostali smo na tome da dole provedem 7,8 dana

----------


## Ninilana

> Dragi svi, nova sam na forumu i prosla sam ga uzduz i poprijeko. Suprugu je nedavno dijagnosticirana azoospermija i to vjerojatno neopstruktivni tip, obzirom da ima kriptorhizam i izrazito visok FSH (62) i LH (35). Nikad nije imao operaciju spustanja testisa jer taj problem nije nitko prepoznao kod njega u djetinjstvu,i dvostruko su manjeg opsega od uobicajenog. Javili smo se poliklinici Cito za biopsiju, ali bojim se da bi nas mogli odbiti zbog visokog FSH (jos im nismo poslali taj nalaz). Ima li netko iskustva s time? Ne sjecam se da sam igdje procitala da je kriptorhican muskarac uspio postati bioloski otac. Ja inace imam endometriozu, ali imam dokazane ovulacije, a njegovu dijagnozu smo doznali nedavno i novi smo u tome, prestraseni i nesigurni.


Mome mužu je operacija odrađena u djetinjstvu ali s obzirom na kriptorhizam sam pročitala poprilično znanstvenih radova i mogu ti reći sljedeće.
Prvo treba odraditi operaciju spuštanja (orhidopeksiju). Iako se radi o odraslom muškarcu najbolje je potražiti dječjeg urologa jer te operavije izvodi često, mislim u Klaićevoj. Uspijeh ovisi o tobe gdje su testisi. Ako su u abdomenu bojim se da ih je nakon toliko vremena toplina potpuno uništila, ako su negdje niže, imate malu šansu. Nailazila sam na uspijehe širom svijeta unatoč orhidopeksiji u odrasloj dobi. Nakon oporavka i izvijesnog vremena, hormonske terapije, tek onda možete na microTESE. Cito nipošto. Moj muž je tamo odradio prvu operaciju, dobio krivu diagnozu i bolilo ga je skoro tri tjedna. U Turskoj ga je bolilo jedan dan i dobio je pravu dijagnozu. Spuštanje u RH, sve ostalo nipošto.

----------


## Anna1989

> Mome mužu je operacija odrađena u djetinjstvu ali s obzirom na kriptorhizam sam pročitala poprilično znanstvenih radova i mogu ti reći sljedeće.
> Prvo treba odraditi operaciju spuštanja (orhidopeksiju). Iako se radi o odraslom muškarcu najbolje je potražiti dječjeg urologa jer te operavije izvodi često, mislim u Klaićevoj. Uspijeh ovisi o tobe gdje su testisi. Ako su u abdomenu bojim se da ih je nakon toliko vremena toplina potpuno uništila, ako su negdje niže, imate malu šansu. Nailazila sam na uspijehe širom svijeta unatoč orhidopeksiji u odrasloj dobi. Nakon oporavka i izvijesnog vremena, hormonske terapije, tek onda možete na microTESE. Cito nipošto. Moj muž je tamo odradio prvu operaciju, dobio krivu diagnozu i bolilo ga je skoro tri tjedna. U Turskoj ga je bolilo jedan dan i dobio je pravu dijagnozu. Spuštanje u RH, sve ostalo nipošto.


Lijevi testis je spusten, a desni je zaostao u ingvinalnom kanalu, i uz to dijagnoza je hipergonadotropni hipogonadizam. Jel onda ima smisla traziti da ide na operaciju spustanja testisa? Citala sam najvise vas Ninilana jer mi se cini da ste po dijagnozi najblize nama. Ne znam sto da dalje radim, kao da sam pred zid dosla.

----------


## Ninilana

> Lijevi testis je spusten, a desni je zaostao u ingvinalnom kanalu, i uz to dijagnoza je hipergonadotropni hipogonadizam. Jel onda ima smisla traziti da ide na operaciju spustanja testisa? Citala sam najvise vas Ninilana jer mi se cini da ste po dijagnozi najblize nama. Ne znam sto da dalje radim, kao da sam pred zid dosla.


Može se onda tražiti samo u lijevom ili spuštati i desni kako bi možda povećali šanse. Ja bi na vašem mjestu pisala doktoru Tanselu i objasnila sve da vam kaže što on misli u kojem smijeru ići. S obzirom na hormone ako ima šanse mislim da bi i kod vas išla ROSI metoda. Javite se i doktoru Kaanu Aytosu. On je pionir ROSI--a u Turskoj. Do sada imaju preko 100 rođenih beba. Mi se čak razmišljamo da možda u njega prenesemo materijal kada do toga dođe. Corona nam je sve poremetila pa imamo vremena za razmišljanje. Hormoni su tako visoki jer tijelo registrira oba testisa tako da u lijevom realno može biti nešto. Samo vas molim da ne idete u Split.

----------


## Samra.emir

Draga Anna1989, mnogo mi je zao sto ste i vi deo ove price, dace Bog da se svi ostvarimo kao roditelji. Zanima me da li je tvoj muz na nekoj hormonskoj terapiji? Kakvi su mu ostali hormoni? Da li ste radili testosteron?

----------


## Anna1989

Samra.emir, hvala i daj boze da nam se svima ostvari ta zelja.
Ovo su rezultati, testosteron je na donjoj granici:
Prolaktin 554 mU/L (ref.86 - 324)
Fsh 61.3 IU/L (ref.1.5 - 12.4)
Lh 35.7 IU/L (ref.1.7 - 8.6)
Testosteron 9.02 nmol/L (ref.8.64 - 29)
Sve ostalo sto se analizira iz krvi i urina je u redu. Nisam jos nigdje procitala na forumima da je netko imao bas toliki Fsh. Nije na nikakvoj terapiji, nedavno smo tek saznali i nisam se dobro jos ni uputila u sve. Endokrinolog koji je jako iskusan i cijenjen je muzu napisao u nalazu da nema smisla da ide na mtese ni nista slicno i da nam je jedina opcija donacija u inozemstvu. Tako da ne vjerujem da bi ga u Citu uopce otvarali s obzirom na tako visok Fsh, da se nadovezem na Ninilanin post. U međuvremenu ja se borim s napadajima panike zbog ove situacije, jos uvijek sam u onoj pocetnoj fazi nevjerice i soka. Ne znam uopce kako funkcionirati.

----------


## placicamala

> Samra.emir, hvala i daj boze da nam se svima ostvari ta zelja.
> Ovo su rezultati, testosteron je na donjoj granici:
> Prolaktin 554 mU/L (ref.86 - 324)
> Fsh 61.3 IU/L (ref.1.5 - 12.4)
> Lh 35.7 IU/L (ref.1.7 - 8.6)
> Testosteron 9.02 nmol/L (ref.8.64 - 29)
> Sve ostalo sto se analizira iz krvi i urina je u redu. Nisam jos nigdje procitala na forumima da je netko imao bas toliki Fsh. Nije na nikakvoj terapiji, nedavno smo tek saznali i nisam se dobro jos ni uputila u sve. Endokrinolog koji je jako iskusan i cijenjen je muzu napisao u nalazu da nema smisla da ide na mtese ni nista slicno i da nam je jedina opcija donacija u inozemstvu. Tako da ne vjerujem da bi ga u Citu uopce otvarali s obzirom na tako visok Fsh, da se nadovezem na Ninilanin post. U međuvremenu ja se borim s napadajima panike zbog ove situacije, jos uvijek sam u onoj pocetnoj fazi nevjerice i soka. Ne znam uopce kako funkcionirati.


To sto je fsh visok nema pravila, na mtese uspeju da pronadju spetmatozoide. Najpre morate da se smirite i da shvatite da morate da se borite. Bice padova i suza, ali nikako ne smete odustati. Cak i da pronadju spermate opet postoji nada. Moj savet javite se doktoru Tanselu, a posle videcete sta dalje.

----------


## Aky1987

Sad cu ja da ti pojasnim. Referentna vrednost zavisi od tohga gde radis. Rade spermatidama u ACIBADEM klinici. Ja u ponedeljak radim mikrotesu, na spermogramu su mi pronasli samo spermatide. Testosteron mi je normalan, fsh isto ali lh malo je nizi. Inace dijagnostikovana mi je azoospermija u Srbiji. Kad sam doso ovde u turskoj posle prvog spermograma bez terapije a tada mi je bio fsh25 a lh20 ostalo normalno i genetika i hromozomi. Sada posle terapije od skoro 8 meseci zbog korone, isti slucaj, samo spermatide. A kao mali sam imao spustanje testisa ali ne na vreme, posle 3 godine. Rodio sam se normalan, bez nekih poremecaja, sem zakasnili moji roditelji sa spustanjem testisa. Kaze mi dr Tansel da je uspesnost spermatidama ako ne pronadju spermatozoide 10 do 15 posto. A pedeset posto je mikrotesom da pronadju spermatozoide.

----------


## Inesz

Aky, dobro došao na forum!
Na što dr točno misli kad govori o uspješnosti postupka sa spermatidama od 10 do 15 % i sa spermijima od 50%?

----------


## placicamala

Pozdrav svima, suprug je imao operaciju mtese proslog ponedeljka pronasli su spermatozoide za vise postupka, nazalost nismo uspeli da dobijemo embrione (ne znam sta se desilo). Imali smo 9 jajnih celija, od toga 7 je krenulo sa oplodnjom, posle 24h uspeli su da ozive jednu i da ta jedna krene sa deobom. Nije deoba zavrsena do kraja, tako da smo ostali sa 0 na kraju. Sve ovo je radjeno u Istanbulu, Momart klinika. Suprug je koristio 8 meseci terapiju.

----------


## placicamala

> Pozdrav svima, suprug je imao operaciju mtese proslog ponedeljka pronasli su spermatozoide za vise postupka, nazalost nismo uspeli da dobijemo embrione (ne znam sta se desilo). Imali smo 9 jajnih celija, od toga 7 je krenulo sa oplodnjom, posle 24h uspeli su da ozive jednu i da ta jedna krene sa deobom. Nije deoba zavrsena do kraja, tako da smo ostali sa 0 na kraju. Sve ovo je radjeno u Istanbulu, Momart klinika. Suprug je koristio 8 meseci terapiju.


Da dodam, nismo zadovoljni kako je odradio posao ginekolog. Smatramo da je zapoceo proces, dao terapiju i onda otisao na odmor, dok je kontrolu radio drugi doktor, a ovaj sa odmora slao koju terapiju da koristim. Da napomenem, nemam nikakvih problema, hormoni su u granicama normale.

----------


## Bicesuper

Ćao. Nova sam na forumu i ne znam kako tačno da postavljam pitanje. Mm je uradio spremogram i prvo nula. Sutradan ponovio i tad pisalo viđeni retki pokretni i retki nepokretni... meni to dalo neku nadu da ima bar neki. 
Utolog kaže biopsija, ja nikako čitajući sva iskustva. Uradilo smo hormone FSH, prolaktin, lh i testosteron, samo je prolaktina malo povišen 335.
Vidim da se piše i o estradiolu i inhibinu...
Dajte neki savet... 
da li ako se nađe na spermogramu i jedan spermatozoid to može biti azospermija... da li ima priča da su svi hormoni bili u redu.
Dosta am čitala vidim da uglavnom ima loš razultat hormona većina... dajte savet neki

----------


## ZvezdaMiki

Pozdrav,i ja sam nova na forumu. I moj suprug takođe ima dijagnozu azoo, sa tim što mu na spermogramu piše da je nađeno nekoliko komada pokretnih i nepokretnih spermatozoida. Hormoni su mu u granici normale, sa tim što je FSH I TEST na donjoj granici, nije radio inhibin b. Doktor mu je odmah prepisao hormonsku terapiju pregnyl i merional... Da li početi sa terapijom (pod uslovom da se nađu, zvala sam neke apoteke, nemaju) ili čuti još neko mišljenje urologa..... Slična neka situacija kao kod tebe Bicesuper....

----------


## LaFe

Pozdrav, evo i ja sam nova i ne znam od kud početi. Za početak jedno veliko HVALA svima koji su pisali iskustva, dali nadu i smjernice, ovo je prava mala edukacija. Kod mm su vrijednosti hormona u normali, kariotip i mikrodelecije također. Ako kariotip i mikrodelecije niste napravili još i to napravite. Nakon iščitanog foruma pala je odluka da ćemo se uputiti u Tursku, samo nismo odlučili koji doktor i točan termin. Na instagramu sam  postavila pitanje dr. Emreu sa ukratko dosadašnjim nalazima, samo mi je rekao da odemo napravit spermiogram u pouzdanu kliniku (napisala sam da smo iz RH i da je mm napravio 3 s grama). Taj odg mi djeluje kao da se nagledao slučajeva aljkavosti naših "stručnjaka". Ta komunikacija i otvorenost na društvenim mrežama me oduševljava.
Dr. Tansela, ovdje ga svi hvale, a pratim i rad dr. Celalettin Perru, kojeg se na ovom forumu najmanje spominje. Najviše me zanima ima li netko iskustva sa dr. Perru. Eto nama je "samo" preostalo izabrati doktora i krenuti u avanturu.
Također zanima me je li netko išao u Acidem kliniku u RH kao prvi korak u liječenju u Turskoj?

----------


## Ninilana

Mislim da ste u boljoj situaciji nego većina. Za službenu dijagnozu potrebna su tri testa koja potvrđuju azoospermiju. S obzirom da se nešto našlo jednom i hormoni su dobri sigurno bi vam nešto našli na biopsiji. U međuvremenu neka muž pazi par stvari, uzima vitamin E, kurkumu, orašaste plodove, a biopsije se ne trebate bojati s obzirom na ono što sam maloprije napisala. Samo pametno odlučite gdje ćete te sve postupke raditi. I ne gubite vrijeme nadajući se prirodnoj trudnoći i plakanjem, to vam samo odmaže. Vrijeme vam je najgori neprijatelj jer se kako vrijeme prolazi ta trenutna situacija koja ipak dava nadu (bar znate da će na mTESE izvući spermatozoide) može pogoršati. Mislim da npr. čekate tipa 2 godine.

----------


## Detelina

Ninilana je u pravu. Nemojte da gubite vreme, ako imate mogucnost idite pravo na vto/icsi, dovoljan je i samo jedan spermatozid da se nadje koji moze da se upotrebi. I mi smo bili takav slucaj...ali smo cekali i dosli u situaciju da su se i hormoni poremetili i da smo morali na mTESE.

----------


## Ninilana

> Pozdrav,i ja sam nova na forumu. I moj suprug takođe ima dijagnozu azoo, sa tim što mu na spermogramu piše da je nađeno nekoliko komada pokretnih i nepokretnih spermatozoida. Hormoni su mu u granici normale, sa tim što je FSH I TEST na donjoj granici, nije radio inhibin b. Doktor mu je odmah prepisao hormonsku terapiju pregnyl i merional... Da li početi sa terapijom (pod uslovom da se nađu, zvala sam neke apoteke, nemaju) ili čuti još neko mišljenje urologa..... Slična neka situacija kao kod tebe Bicesuper....


Ako vam je urolog prepiso terapiju imate dobrog urologa. U RH ne prepisuju, osim neki ako je FSH i/ili LH nizak

----------


## Bicesuper

> Mislim da ste u boljoj situaciji nego većina. Za službenu dijagnozu potrebna su tri testa koja potvrđuju azoospermiju. S obzirom da se nešto našlo jednom i hormoni su dobri sigurno bi vam nešto našli na biopsiji. U međuvremenu neka muž pazi par stvari, uzima vitamin E, kurkumu, orašaste plodove, a biopsije se ne trebate bojati s obzirom na ono što sam maloprije napisala. Samo pametno odlučite gdje ćete te sve postupke raditi. I ne gubite vrijeme nadajući se prirodnoj trudnoći i plakanjem, to vam samo odmaže. Vrijeme vam je najgori neprijatelj jer se kako vrijeme prolazi ta trenutna situacija koja ipak dava nadu (bar znate da će na mTESE izvući spermatozoide) može pogoršati. Mislim da npr. čekate tipa 2 godine.


Hvala puno na odgovorima. Svakako smo planirali da u najkraćem periodu odemo u Tursku. Kontaktirali smo i dr Emre i dr Tansela mada sam ja pre za dr Emre i rekao je da je razlog verovatno nizak testosteron a visok FSH iako su u ref vrednostima ovaj je na donjoj a ovaj na gornjoj granici ali da on ne bi davao hormonsku terapiju. Da uradimo mikrofeleciju i karotip i da mu se javimo da vidi da li smo kandidati za mtese... ponovicemo možda spermogram mada se iskreno plašim. Šta se vidi iz tih hromozoma - verovatno da li je nešto genetski mada sam shvatila da iako nije bas dobro ima nađe, tako mi je napisala devojka ne jednom forumu. 
Ako odemo na mtese da li se ja pripremam za oplodnju ili se zamrzava? Pišite šta god da znate bas mi puno znaci kao i svima drugima verovatno...

----------


## placicamala

> Hvala puno na odgovorima. Svakako smo planirali da u najkraćem periodu odemo u Tursku. Kontaktirali smo i dr Emre i dr Tansela mada sam ja pre za dr Emre i rekao je da je razlog verovatno nizak testosteron a visok FSH iako su u ref vrednostima ovaj je na donjoj a ovaj na gornjoj granici ali da on ne bi davao hormonsku terapiju. Da uradimo mikrofeleciju i karotip i da mu se javimo da vidi da li smo kandidati za mtese... ponovicemo možda spermogram mada se iskreno plašim. Šta se vidi iz tih hromozoma - verovatno da li je nešto genetski mada sam shvatila da iako nije bas dobro ima nađe, tako mi je napisala devojka ne jednom forumu. 
> Ako odemo na mtese da li se ja pripremam za oplodnju ili se zamrzava? Pišite šta god da znate bas mi puno znaci kao i svima drugima verovatno...


Ako odete na mtese da li ces ti da krenes sa stimulacijom zavisi od tebe. Mozete odmah da krenete ili da zamrznete ako pronadju. Izbor je vas, dr Tansel je mom suprugu pronasao spermatozoide.

----------


## Bicesuper

> Ako odete na mtese da li ces ti da krenes sa stimulacijom zavisi od tebe. Mozete odmah da krenete ili da zamrznete ako pronadju. Izbor je vas, dr Tansel je mom suprugu pronasao spermatozoide.


Pa verovatno ce nam on na konsultacijama i reci. Ja još nisam krenula sa pregledima. Ne znam ni šta obuhvata stimulacija, ko mi to prepisuje, kontroliše i ostalo.

----------


## babymib

> Hvala puno na odgovorima. Svakako smo planirali da u najkraćem periodu odemo u Tursku. Kontaktirali smo i dr Emre i dr Tansela mada sam ja pre za dr Emre i rekao je da je razlog verovatno nizak testosteron a visok FSH iako su u ref vrednostima ovaj je na donjoj a ovaj na gornjoj granici ali da on ne bi davao hormonsku terapiju. Da uradimo mikrofeleciju i karotip i da mu se javimo da vidi da li smo kandidati za mtese... ponovicemo možda spermogram mada se iskreno plašim. Šta se vidi iz tih hromozoma - verovatno da li je nešto genetski mada sam shvatila da iako nije bas dobro ima nađe, tako mi je napisala devojka ne jednom forumu. 
> Ako odemo na mtese da li se ja pripremam za oplodnju ili se zamrzava? Pišite šta god da znate bas mi puno znaci kao i svima drugima verovatno...


Nemas cega da se plasis, evo mi smo retki na ovom forumu koji su imali mikrodeleciju y hromozoma, na azfc regionu- i uspeli smo da pronadjemo spermatozoide bez microTESE. Znaci vi sigurno nemate mikrodelecije na druga dva regiona( azf a i b-oni su zeznuti ali za njih je nemoguce da su pronadjeni spermatozidi tako da to zaboravi). Mene je prestarvilo to saznanje jer sam tek na stranim sajtovima uspela da nadjem nesto o tome, kod nas sam retko gde nasla uopste te slucajeve, tako da zato i pisem jer mogu sigurno bar nekome da pomognem.

----------


## Detelina

> Hvala puno na odgovorima. Svakako smo planirali da u najkraćem periodu odemo u Tursku. Kontaktirali smo i dr Emre i dr Tansela mada sam ja pre za dr Emre i rekao je da je razlog verovatno nizak testosteron a visok FSH iako su u ref vrednostima ovaj je na donjoj a ovaj na gornjoj granici ali da on ne bi davao hormonsku terapiju. Da uradimo mikrofeleciju i karotip i da mu se javimo da vidi da li smo kandidati za mtese... ponovicemo možda spermogram mada se iskreno plašim. Šta se vidi iz tih hromozoma - verovatno da li je nešto genetski mada sam shvatila da iako nije bas dobro ima nađe, tako mi je napisala devojka ne jednom forumu. 
> Ako odemo na mtese da li se ja pripremam za oplodnju ili se zamrzava? Pišite šta god da znate bas mi puno znaci kao i svima drugima verovatno...


Ne znam odakle ste ali mm je radio kariotip i mikrodwlecije u institutu za majku i dete u bg, na uput lekara opste prakse. Placa se samo analiza mikrodelecije, kariotip je besplatan. Mi smo prosli i hormonsku terapiju, isto je posle fsh bio povisen a testosterona blize donjoj granici. Na kraju smo se opredelili za dr Emrea. Ja sam isla paralelno stimulaciju posto smatram da su vece sanse ako se nadje da se oplodnja radi sa svezim spermatozoidima. U svakom slucaju nismo planirali donaciju tako da mi nista ne bi bilo od jedne stimulacije...isli smo na sve ili nista. Hvala Bogu dr Emre je nasao dovoljno da deo zamrze i deo da iskoriste za icsi. Rezultat trenutno ima mesec dana i spava na meni dok ovo kucam posto su joj poceli grcevi ❤️. Ako te nesto jos zanima slobodno pitaj...ili pisi u dm

----------


## Bicesuper

> Ne znam odakle ste ali mm je radio kariotip i mikrodwlecije u institutu za majku i dete u bg, na uput lekara opste prakse. Placa se samo analiza mikrodelecije, kariotip je besplatan. Mi smo prosli i hormonsku terapiju, isto je posle fsh bio povisen a testosterona blize donjoj granici. Na kraju smo se opredelili za dr Emrea. Ja sam isla paralelno stimulaciju posto smatram da su vece sanse ako se nadje da se oplodnja radi sa svezim spermatozoidima. U svakom slucaju nismo planirali donaciju tako da mi nista ne bi bilo od jedne stimulacije...isli smo na sve ili nista. Hvala Bogu dr Emre je nasao dovoljno da deo zamrze i deo da iskoriste za icsi. Rezultat trenutno ima mesec dana i spava na meni dok ovo kucam posto su joj poceli grcevi ❤️. Ako te nesto jos zanima slobodno pitaj...ili pisi u dm


Hvala puno na svemu.
Zvali smo institut za majku i dete, ne rade vise oni to (samo za trudnice i malu decu). Rade neke institucije u Bg, ja sam iz Bg ali je muz iz Panceva i onda njemu ne moze uput za Bg, da ne cekamo previse, danas ce otici da uradi privatno.
Ja sam na drugom forumu isto dosta saznala kako ide sve to, verujem da cemo se sa dr Emre dogovoriti, ali i ja sam za paralelnu stimulaciju, ne verujem da ce mi nesto spec smetati osim mozda par kg viska (verujem da to utice na kilazu)
Jer svakako se ide posle u drugom cugu na taj zaleđeni transfer, kontam da je i kod vas tako bilo.
Ne mogu iscekati rezultate te delecije, tako cdemo znati da li smo uopste kandidati.

----------


## Bicesuper

> Ne znam odakle ste ali mm je radio kariotip i mikrodwlecije u institutu za majku i dete u bg, na uput lekara opste prakse. Placa se samo analiza mikrodelecije, kariotip je besplatan. Mi smo prosli i hormonsku terapiju, isto je posle fsh bio povisen a testosterona blize donjoj granici. Na kraju smo se opredelili za dr Emrea. Ja sam isla paralelno stimulaciju posto smatram da su vece sanse ako se nadje da se oplodnja radi sa svezim spermatozoidima. U svakom slucaju nismo planirali donaciju tako da mi nista ne bi bilo od jedne stimulacije...isli smo na sve ili nista. Hvala Bogu dr Emre je nasao dovoljno da deo zamrze i deo da iskoriste za icsi. Rezultat trenutno ima mesec dana i spava na meni dok ovo kucam posto su joj poceli grcevi ❤️. Ako te nesto jos zanima slobodno pitaj...ili pisi u dm


E samo da javim-stigle su mikrodelecije, piše da nisu pronađene ni na a ni na b ni na c. Kariotip se čeka duže - ne znam šta on pokazuje tj videla sam na netu ali nisam skontala da je nekom to bio problem... nadam se da smo bar kandidati za mtese pa idemo dalje. Imace ne znam kako se piše DM mada kontam da može i ovako svima znaci svaka info

----------


## Detelina

> E samo da javim-stigle su mikrodelecije, piše da nisu pronađene ni na a ni na b ni na c. Kariotip se čeka duže - ne znam šta on pokazuje tj videla sam na netu ali nisam skontala da je nekom to bio problem... nadam se da smo bar kandidati za mtese pa idemo dalje. Imace ne znam kako se piše DM mada kontam da može i ovako svima znaci svaka info


Super za mikrodelecije. Sto se tice kariotipa mislim da ne treba da brines. On generalno sluzi da pokaze da li su svi hromozomi u paru, da nema nekih viskova ili manjka...ali to bi se videlo pa fizickom izgledu da ima. Obicni au to klineferterov, tarnerov i drugi sindromi koji su bas karakteristicnih fenotipskih karakteristika kod muskaraca i zena. Dogovrite se sa Emreom, covek je divan. Ostali smo u kontaktu i posle operacije, redovno je pitao kako sam dok sam bila trudna, sada pita kako se snalazimo sa bebom..tatalno drugacije od nasih lekara u srbiji.
Ako ti treba nesto detaljnije oko same procedure slobodno pitaj..tri puta smo bili kod njih...kao domaci smo tamo

----------


## Bicesuper

> Super za mikrodelecije. Sto se tice kariotipa mislim da ne treba da brines. On generalno sluzi da pokaze da li su svi hromozomi u paru, da nema nekih viskova ili manjka...ali to bi se videlo pa fizickom izgledu da ima. Obicni au to klineferterov, tarnerov i drugi sindromi koji su bas karakteristicnih fenotipskih karakteristika kod muskaraca i zena. Dogovrite se sa Emreom, covek je divan. Ostali smo u kontaktu i posle operacije, redovno je pitao kako sam dok sam bila trudna, sada pita kako se snalazimo sa bebom..tatalno drugacije od nasih lekara u srbiji.
> Ako ti treba nesto detaljnije oko same procedure slobodno pitaj..tri puta smo bili kod njih...kao domaci smo tamo


Hvala puno.
Mene interseuje posto ste isli na paralelnu stimulaciju, da li ste imali transfer odmah, ili ste isli za zaledjeni.
Kontanm da je bio zaledjeni cim ste isli vise puta.
Ja sam isto za paralelnu to sam vec rekla, ali cekam sta ce dr reci

----------


## Lora2

Zdravo, recite mi sta znate o ROSI koja se konkretno radi u Evropi?Da li je Turska najbolja opcija za to ili mozda imaju vise iskustva u nekoj drugoj zemlji-da li neko mozda zna nesto vise o tome?

----------


## Detelina

> Hvala puno.
> Mene interseuje posto ste isli na paralelnu stimulaciju, da li ste imali transfer odmah, ili ste isli za zaledjeni.
> Kontanm da je bio zaledjeni cim ste isli vise puta.
> Ja sam isto za paralelnu to sam vec rekla, ali cekam sta ce dr reci


Isli smo na FET u mom sledecem ciklusu. Suprugu je operacija bila pomerena za dva dana, bas taj dan kada je trebao da ima mTESE i kada sam ja imala aspiraciju on je zavrsio u hitnoj posto se otrovao. Moje jajne celije su zaledili dok nije porsla operacija. Zato smo isli posle u sledecem ciklusu.

----------


## Bicesuper

> Isli smo na FET u mom sledecem ciklusu. Suprugu je operacija bila pomerena za dva dana, bas taj dan kada je trebao da ima mTESE i kada sam ja imala aspiraciju on je zavrsio u hitnoj posto se otrovao. Moje jajne celije su zaledili dok nije porsla operacija. Zato smo isli posle u sledecem ciklusu.


Jao hvala, sad sam sve razumela. Znam da si pricala da je pomerena operacija, sad kontam da to mora sve istog dana ako hocemo odmah.
Videh u nekim tvojim ranijim postovima da je tvoj suprug bio na terapiji - verovatno su hormoni bili u disbalansu?
Kod mm je sve u referentnim (testosteron blizi donjoj fsh blizi gornjoj) ali je dr Emre rekao da mu ne bi davao terapiju.

Sto se tice rosi tehnike sto je pitala devojka ne znam nista, sem par info sa foruma

----------


## Bicesuper

> Isli smo na FET u mom sledecem ciklusu. Suprugu je operacija bila pomerena za dva dana, bas taj dan kada je trebao da ima mTESE i kada sam ja imala aspiraciju on je zavrsio u hitnoj posto se otrovao. Moje jajne celije su zaledili dok nije porsla operacija. Zato smo isli posle u sledecem ciklusu.


Imam još jedno pitanje dok čekamo kariotip i odgovor dr. Emre htela sam da te pitam šta su ti tražili od analiza pre stimulacije tj pre transfera. Pisala mi je jedna devojka na drugom forumu (mada više sve brkam) da oni u Turskoj traže znatno manje analiza nego ovi kod nas, ali ja bih da imam sve spremno, da probamo da odemo čim pre dok nas ne zatvore mada... Ja sam mislila da radim bris vaginalni cervikalni, papa, uz, kolposkopiju, hlamidija urea i mikoplazmu. Ako treba i neke hormone ili šta god su ti tražili piši. Takode mi je bitno buduci da ste radili paralelno stimulaciju i mtese, da li biste da vam nije tj da tvom mm nije pomerena operacija radili transfer odmah. Ovo mi je bitno zbog toga šta su ti tražili od analiza, možda nisu iste za transfer možda za to traže više nego za stimulaciju.
Hvala do neba

----------


## Detelina

> Imam još jedno pitanje dok čekamo kariotip i odgovor dr. Emre htela sam da te pitam šta su ti tražili od analiza pre stimulacije tj pre transfera. Pisala mi je jedna devojka na drugom forumu (mada više sve brkam) da oni u Turskoj traže znatno manje analiza nego ovi kod nas, ali ja bih da imam sve spremno, da probamo da odemo čim pre dok nas ne zatvore mada... Ja sam mislila da radim bris vaginalni cervikalni, papa, uz, kolposkopiju, hlamidija urea i mikoplazmu. Ako treba i neke hormone ili šta god su ti tražili piši. Takode mi je bitno buduci da ste radili paralelno stimulaciju i mtese, da li biste da vam nije tj da tvom mm nije pomerena operacija radili transfer odmah. Ovo mi je bitno zbog toga šta su ti tražili od analiza, možda nisu iste za transfer možda za to traže više nego za stimulaciju.
> Hvala do neba


Mm su na pocetku (2010. godine) svi hormoni bili super, na sredini bukvalno...onda su vremenom poceli da padaju/rastu, kada smo krenuli sa pricom da imamo dete tada je vec test bio blizi donjoj granici (ali opet u ref vred), dok je fsh bio za 0,3 ili tako nesto malo iznad gornje granice. 
Sto se tice analiza za mene, sve je isto bez obzira da li je transfer odmah ili posle. Na sve sto si napisala treba jos da uradis, a mislim da im je to najvaznije hormone treci dan ciklusa i hormone stitne. Bez toga ti ne mogu dati terapiju. Uz ce ti i oni tamo uraditi, mislim da moraju licno da provere.
Da se nije desilo sve sto se desilo isli bi odmah na embriotransfer. Mi smo imali 9 petodnevnih embriona tako da bi sigurno jedan prebacili, a ostalih 8 naravno zamrzli. Ovako su bila zamrznuta po 3, tako da nam je sada ostalo za jos dva pokusaja.

----------


## Bicesuper

> Mm su na pocetku (2010. godine) svi hormoni bili super, na sredini bukvalno...onda su vremenom poceli da padaju/rastu, kada smo krenuli sa pricom da imamo dete tada je vec test bio blizi donjoj granici (ali opet u ref vred), dok je fsh bio za 0,3 ili tako nesto malo iznad gornje granice. 
> Sto se tice analiza za mene, sve je isto bez obzira da li je transfer odmah ili posle. Na sve sto si napisala treba jos da uradis, a mislim da im je to najvaznije hormone treci dan ciklusa i hormone stitne. Bez toga ti ne mogu dati terapiju. Uz ce ti i oni tamo uraditi, mislim da moraju licno da provere.
> Da se nije desilo sve sto se desilo isli bi odmah na embriotransfer. Mi smo imali 9 petodnevnih embriona tako da bi sigurno jedan prebacili, a ostalih 8 naravno zamrzli. Ovako su bila zamrznuta po 3, tako da nam je sada ostalo za jos dva pokusaja.


Hvala. Tako ćemo i mi nadam se. Ako sve bude kako treba. Uradiću hormone štitne, ja sam svakako pod malom terapijom (još dok nismo znali za ovaj problem dr mi je prepisao u slučaju da želimo bebu, tako da su hormoni u redu pogotovo TSH koji valjda za trudnoću mora da bude ispod 2), kontam da treba TSH, T3 i T4. A ti hormoni treći dan ciklusa sto se rade da li se sećaš koji su. Želela bih da tražim uput i za to jer meni ovde ovi naši u narodnom frontu  prvo dali da radim sve analize i HSG (prohodnost jajnika) a kad sam pitala za hormone kažu to kasnije. 
Nemoj zameriti sto dosadujem ali takva je situacija i ova korona nas bas sputava...

----------


## Detelina

> Hvala. Tako ćemo i mi nadam se. Ako sve bude kako treba. Uradiću hormone štitne, ja sam svakako pod malom terapijom (još dok nismo znali za ovaj problem dr mi je prepisao u slučaju da želimo bebu, tako da su hormoni u redu pogotovo TSH koji valjda za trudnoću mora da bude ispod 2), kontam da treba TSH, T3 i T4. A ti hormoni treći dan ciklusa sto se rade da li se sećaš koji su. Želela bih da tražim uput i za to jer meni ovde ovi naši u narodnom frontu  prvo dali da radim sve analize i HSG (prohodnost jajnika) a kad sam pitala za hormone kažu to kasnije. 
> Nemoj zameriti sto dosadujem ali takva je situacija i ova korona nas bas sputava...


I ja sam uvek hormone radila u frontu, kada predas knjizicu dole na salteru posalju te na naucno odeljenje, tamo ti uzmu neke osnovne podatke i posalju te u lab da vadis krv. Koliko se secam tamo rade fsh, lh, estradiol, testosteron, prolaktin, tsh, t3,t4. Mislim da ce oni tamo dati interni uput sta sve treba da se uradi. A jesi planirala ovde da pocnes sa stimulacijom pa da odes tamo par dana ranije samo pred aspiraciju i operaciju, ili planirate tamo da budete od samog pocetka?

----------


## Bicesuper

> I ja sam uvek hormone radila u frontu, kada predas knjizicu dole na salteru posalju te na naucno odeljenje, tamo ti uzmu neke osnovne podatke i posalju te u lab da vadis krv. Koliko se secam tamo rade fsh, lh, estradiol, testosteron, prolaktin, tsh, t3,t4. Mislim da ce oni tamo dati interni uput sta sve treba da se uradi. A jesi planirala ovde da pocnes sa stimulacijom pa da odes tamo par dana ranije samo pred aspiraciju i operaciju, ili planirate tamo da budete od samog pocetka?


Meni dr u frontu nije dao da radim hormone nego prvu tu proveru jajnika. Ja pitala za hormone jer znam da mi to treba za Tursku on kaže drugi put to. Ja znam da mi za ovde nismo kandidati ali ajde. Ko je tebi davao uput za front za hormone jer je meni dao ginekolog za kabinet za sterilitet a ovaj mi dao to za jajnike i sve šta mi treba za pripremu? Više ništa ne znam.
Ja sam mislila ( doduše dok se ne čujemo sa dr) da krenem ovde pa da odemo tamo par dana pred aspiraciju/mtese. I ako se nađe da jedan stave a druge da zalede ako ovo ne uspe iz prve.
Bas sam dobro isplanirala

----------


## Detelina

> Meni dr u frontu nije dao da radim hormone nego prvu tu proveru jajnika. Ja pitala za hormone jer znam da mi to treba za Tursku on kaže drugi put to. Ja znam da mi za ovde nismo kandidati ali ajde. Ko je tebi davao uput za front za hormone jer je meni dao ginekolog za kabinet za sterilitet a ovaj mi dao to za jajnike i sve šta mi treba za pripremu? Više ništa ne znam.
> Ja sam mislila ( doduše dok se ne čujemo sa dr) da krenem ovde pa da odemo tamo par dana pred aspiraciju/mtese. I ako se nađe da jedan stave a druge da zalede ako ovo ne uspe iz prve.
> Bas sam dobro isplanirala


Poslala sam ti pp, da ne bi opterecuvali grupu bzvz. Imas vrvt obavestenje u gornj desnom uglu da ti je stigla poruka.

----------


## Bicesuper

Stigao kariotip, i to je u redu.
Dr nije odgovrio, pa cemo mu ponovo pisati...
Ako moze neka devojka da mi napise kako izgleda stimulacija, koliko traje, da li se oseca mnogo uticaj hormona.
Shvatila sam da se pocinje prvi dan ciklusa i onda negde na polovini se ide na aspiraciju pa ako sam dobro zakljucila to traje nekih 10 dana
I koju ste terapiju uzimale.
Iksreno ja sam se sokirala kada sam videla tj kad mi je devojak napisala da je ta terapija 1000 evra.
Da li to svako toliko placa, cak i oni koji rade o trosku drzave?

----------


## placicamala

> Stigao kariotip, i to je u redu.
> Dr nije odgovrio, pa cemo mu ponovo pisati...
> Ako moze neka devojka da mi napise kako izgleda stimulacija, koliko traje, da li se oseca mnogo uticaj hormona.
> Shvatila sam da se pocinje prvi dan ciklusa i onda negde na polovini se ide na aspiraciju pa ako sam dobro zakljucila to traje nekih 10 dana
> I koju ste terapiju uzimale.
> Iksreno ja sam se sokirala kada sam videla tj kad mi je devojak napisala da je ta terapija 1000 evra.
> Da li to svako toliko placa, cak i oni koji rade o trosku drzave?


U avgustu sam imala stimulaciju, trajala je 11 dana, krece se od drugog dana ciklusa, treceg dana se rade hormonske analize. Od terapije sam koristila gonal f injekcije, cetrotide injekcije, zatim 2-3 injekcije merional i na kraju 1 oviterell i 1 gonapeptyl

----------


## Bicesuper

> U avgustu sam imala stimulaciju, trajala je 11 dana, krece se od drugog dana ciklusa, treceg dana se rade hormonske analize. Od terapije sam koristila gonal f injekcije, cetrotide injekcije, zatim 2-3 injekcije merional i na kraju 1 oviterell i 1 gonapeptyl


Hvala na odgovoru. 
Jel cena ovako kako sam čula - preko 1000 evra?

----------


## placicamala

> Hvala na odgovoru. 
> Jel cena ovako kako sam čula - preko 1000 evra?


Mi smo stimulaciju radili u Istanbulu i kostala nas je oko 500-600e.

----------


## Bicesuper

> Mi smo stimulaciju radili u Istanbulu i kostala nas je oko 500-600e.


Super, shvatila sam da je tamo jeftinije, a mozda je i bolje da te tamo dr prati.
Reci mi je l to bila paralelna stimulacija, kako je prosao surug?
Puno pozdrava

----------


## placicamala

> Super, shvatila sam da je tamo jeftinije, a mozda je i bolje da te tamo dr prati.
> Reci mi je l to bila paralelna stimulacija, kako je prosao surug?
> Puno pozdrava


Pronasli su spermatozoide, ali nisu se oplodile jajne celije. Pokusacemo opet.

----------


## Bicesuper

> Pronasli su spermatozoide, ali nisu se oplodile jajne celije. Pokusacemo opet.


Naravno, to su dobre vesti...
Imate sigurno sanse da nekoliko puta probate...
Sigurno bi bilo bolje da iz prve uspe ali nema veze, kad god je dobro...
Ja sam shvatila da se svi prvo nadamo da se nadje ista...
Pa onda zaboravimo da treba jos i da se oplodi...
Pa jos da uspe transfer...
Ali za pocetak je odlicno

----------


## placicamala

> Naravno, to su dobre vesti...
> Imate sigurno sanse da nekoliko puta probate...
> Sigurno bi bilo bolje da iz prve uspe ali nema veze, kad god je dobro...
> Ja sam shvatila da se svi prvo nadamo da se nadje ista...
> Pa onda zaboravimo da treba jos i da se oplodi...
> Pa jos da uspe transfer...
> Ali za pocetak je odlicno


Naravno da je uspeh sto su pronasli, ocekivali smo da pronadju samo spermatide. Da, nasli su za vise pokusaja. Ako Vas interesuje jos nesto, slobodno pitajte.

----------


## Bicesuper

> Naravno da je uspeh sto su pronasli, ocekivali smo da pronadju samo spermatide. Da, nasli su za vise pokusaja. Ako Vas interesuje jos nesto, slobodno pitajte.


Uh mene svasta interesuje...
Prvo sam mislila da radim kao i jedna devojka sa foruma paralelno stimulaciju (to je ipak nasa odluka ne mora tako). U smislu mozda se sve zavrsi o jednom trosku i putu (optimisticno).
Medjutim sad kad vidim koliko to kosta plus su hormoni u pitanju mozda ipak ne treba zuriti dok se ne vidi da li ce se muskarcu nesto naci...
Nisam pametna uopste, moracu sama da donesem tu odluku, jos pravim neku racunicu...
Reci mi da li si osteli veliki uticaj tih hormona za stimulaciju u smilsu raspolozenja i promena u fizickom izgeldu (pogotovo kg).

----------


## placicamala

> Uh mene svasta interesuje...
> Prvo sam mislila da radim kao i jedna devojka sa foruma paralelno stimulaciju (to je ipak nasa odluka ne mora tako). U smislu mozda se sve zavrsi o jednom trosku i putu (optimisticno).
> Medjutim sad kad vidim koliko to kosta plus su hormoni u pitanju mozda ipak ne treba zuriti dok se ne vidi da li ce se muskarcu nesto naci...
> Nisam pametna uopste, moracu sama da donesem tu odluku, jos pravim neku racunicu...
> Reci mi da li si osteli veliki uticaj tih hormona za stimulaciju u smilsu raspolozenja i promena u fizickom izgeldu (pogotovo kg).


Nas je u Istanbulu kostalo oko 7500e, operacija, stimulacija, hormonske analize, smestaj i prevoz. Naravno plus terapija za muza 8 meseci. Sto se tice hormonskog uticaja, prvi mesec pre menstruacije sam imala mnogo bolne grudi. Kilaza se nije promenila (vodim racuna o ishrani). Ostalo nikakve promene nisam imala.

----------


## Bicesuper

> Nas je u Istanbulu kostalo oko 7500e, operacija, stimulacija, hormonske analize, smestaj i prevoz. Naravno plus terapija za muza 8 meseci. Sto se tice hormonskog uticaja, prvi mesec pre menstruacije sam imala mnogo bolne grudi. Kilaza se nije promenila (vodim racuna o ishrani). Ostalo nikakve promene nisam imala.


Jao pa to je bas mnogo, ja sam mislila nikako iznad 3-4 hiljade ali sad shvatam da je to mnogo mnogo više. 
Racunala sam da je operacija oko 1,5 i kao veštačka oko 2. 
Nisam dobar ekonomista.
Pakao

----------


## placicamala

> Jao pa to je bas mnogo, ja sam mislila nikako iznad 3-4 hiljade ali sad shvatam da je to mnogo mnogo više. 
> Racunala sam da je operacija oko 1,5 i kao veštačka oko 2. 
> Nisam dobar ekonomista.
> Pakao


Za drugi pokusaj ( samo stimulacija) nam je potrebno oko 4000e. Ali svakako na kraju ce se isplatiti. Dakle, nema odustajanja

----------


## Bicesuper

> Za drugi pokusaj ( samo stimulacija) nam je potrebno oko 4000e. Ali svakako na kraju ce se isplatiti. Dakle, nema odustajanja


E ako te ne mrzi samo pojasni kako za drugi pokušaj stimulacije treba 4000. 
Ništa mi nije jasno.
Neko je napisao da je veštačka 2.500 sa uključenom stimulacijom.
Nema odustajanja nikako.
Svakako se isplati

----------


## placicamala

> E ako te ne mrzi samo pojasni kako za drugi pokušaj stimulacije treba 4000. 
> Ništa mi nije jasno.
> Neko je napisao da je veštačka 2.500 sa uključenom stimulacijom.
> Nema odustajanja nikako.
> Svakako se isplati


Tu sam racunala smestaj, stimulaciju itd.

----------


## Bicesuper

> Tu sam racunala smestaj, stimulaciju itd.


Ok hvala... 
ja se nadam da će dr odgovoriti pa javljam.
Srecno

----------


## babymib

Cao, ja ću ti odgovoriti iz svog iskustva. Kod Emrea je microTESE 1500e a vantelesna je 2500e sa sve lekovima(ali to podrazumeva da budete duži period u Istanbulu tj sve vreme od prvog dana stimulacije do aspiracije ili evntualno transfera). Mi smo odlučili da ovde počnem sa stimulacijom pa smo tamo otišli 9.dan ako se ne varam, a moja aspiracija je bila npr 16.dan ciklusa tako da smo tamo ostali sve ukupno 15dana i to smo imali avion jutro posle tranfera. Injekcije sam ovde isto platila oko 1000e, ali mi nismo radili microTESE na kraju tako da smo platili samo vantelesnu. Znam da moraš da razmišljaš i o opciji da Vam je potrebna operacija, ali postoji velika šansa da nećete imati taj trošak.

Što se tiče reakcije na stimulaciju mene su ista pitanja mučila, mnogo me je zanimalo kako ću se osećati,da li ću oticati, ugojiti se -možda nekome nije bitno ali ja ne volim osećaj da nemam kontrolu nad svojim telom. Takođe, doktor mi je dao dozu od 300IU Gonala za koju je doktorka koja me je ovde pratila rekla da je bas jaka za moju konstituciju pa sam se dodatno uplasila i mogucnosti od hiperstimulacije. Meni medjutim cela stimulacija i ceo proces uopšte nije teško pao, ja sam prvih dana normalno radila, posle kad smo otisli tamo ja sam sve ocekivala nesto da se desi ali stvarno nista specijalno nisam imala. Zaista sam se pridrzavala proteinske ishrane, unosa vecih kolicina vode, setnje...ali niti sam se ugojila niti se išta specijalno desilo. Ja sam imala 26 jajnih ćelija, ali nisam imala ništa od nekih ozbiljnijih simptoma, osim blagu bol pri šetnji ta prva 2 dana posle aspiracije. Ako te još nešto zanima slobodno mi pošalji i privatnu poruku.

----------


## Bicesuper

Hvala ti, poslala sam i pp ali zahvaljujem se i ovde.
Cekamo odgovor, malo me brine sto ga nema vec neko vreme ali nema veze.
Bice super  :Smile:

----------


## placicamala

> Cao, ja ću ti odgovoriti iz svog iskustva. Kod Emrea je microTESE 1500e a vantelesna je 2500e sa sve lekovima(ali to podrazumeva da budete duži period u Istanbulu tj sve vreme od prvog dana stimulacije do aspiracije ili evntualno transfera). Mi smo odlučili da ovde počnem sa stimulacijom pa smo tamo otišli 9.dan ako se ne varam, a moja aspiracija je bila npr 16.dan ciklusa tako da smo tamo ostali sve ukupno 15dana i to smo imali avion jutro posle tranfera. Injekcije sam ovde isto platila oko 1000e, ali mi nismo radili microTESE na kraju tako da smo platili samo vantelesnu. Znam da moraš da razmišljaš i o opciji da Vam je potrebna operacija, ali postoji velika šansa da nećete imati taj trošak.
> 
> Što se tiče reakcije na stimulaciju mene su ista pitanja mučila, mnogo me je zanimalo kako ću se osećati,da li ću oticati, ugojiti se -možda nekome nije bitno ali ja ne volim osećaj da nemam kontrolu nad svojim telom. Takođe, doktor mi je dao dozu od 300IU Gonala za koju je doktorka koja me je ovde pratila rekla da je bas jaka za moju konstituciju pa sam se dodatno uplasila i mogucnosti od hiperstimulacije. Meni medjutim cela stimulacija i ceo proces uopšte nije teško pao, ja sam prvih dana normalno radila, posle kad smo otisli tamo ja sam sve ocekivala nesto da se desi ali stvarno nista specijalno nisam imala. Zaista sam se pridrzavala proteinske ishrane, unosa vecih kolicina vode, setnje...ali niti sam se ugojila niti se išta specijalno desilo. Ja sam imala 26 jajnih ćelija, ali nisam imala ništa od nekih ozbiljnijih simptoma, osim blagu bol pri šetnji ta prva 2 dana posle aspiracije. Ako te još nešto zanima slobodno mi pošalji i privatnu poruku.


Mene zanima od cega zavisi broj jajnih celija, ja sam imala 9. Imam osecaj da nesto nije bilo u redu sa terapijom. Da napomenem da je kod mene sve u redu, nemam ciste, hormoni su u granicama normale. Mlada sam imam 27 god, nesto mislim da nisu odradili kako treba ( doktor koji je dao terapiju za stimulaciju je otisao na odmor, kontrole je radio drugi doktor, ovaj prvi se samo pojavio kad je bila zakazana aspiracija).

----------


## Bicesuper

Placicamala kod kog ti dr ideš - Emre ili Tansel

----------


## placicamala

> Placicamala kod kog ti dr ideš - Emre ili Tansel


Tansel je radio mtese, ginekolog je dr Erbil.

----------


## Detelina

> Mene zanima od cega zavisi broj jajnih celija, ja sam imala 9. Imam osecaj da nesto nije bilo u redu sa terapijom. Da napomenem da je kod mene sve u redu, nemam ciste, hormoni su u granicama normale. Mlada sam imam 27 god, nesto mislim da nisu odradili kako treba ( doktor koji je dao terapiju za stimulaciju je otisao na odmor, kontrole je radio drugi doktor, ovaj prvi se samo pojavio kad je bila zakazana aspiracija).


Zavisi od terapije koju su ti dali i reakcije tvog organizma. Zato se ide na kontrole tokom stimulacije, da bi pratili kako rastu folikuli. Ja sam npr isla kod mas na stimulaciju. Nije mi se u Istanbulu svidelo sto samo rade uz, a hormone niko ne prati. Moja dr u Bg je pored pregleda modifikovala terapiju i na osnovu vrednosti hormona u odredjenom trenutku. Ja sam bila na gonalu f, prvo su mi iz Istanbula rekli 300ij svaki dan, ali je moja dr smanjila treci dan na 225ij, onda ki je na osnovu vrednosti lh uvela cetrotide, da bi sprecila ovulaciju a da bi flikuli sa jajnim celijama nastavili da rastu. Ja imam 37 godina, amh i hormoni su mi ok, imala sam 19 jajnih celija od kojih je 18 bilo zrelo i koglo da se koristi za icsi.
Kakva je tebi bila terapija? Jesu ti radili hirmone ili su samo pratili folikule?

----------


## placicamala

> Zavisi od terapije koju su ti dali i reakcije tvog organizma. Zato se ide na kontrole tokom stimulacije, da bi pratili kako rastu folikuli. Ja sam npr isla kod mas na stimulaciju. Nije mi se u Istanbulu svidelo sto samo rade uz, a hormone niko ne prati. Moja dr u Bg je pored pregleda modifikovala terapiju i na osnovu vrednosti hormona u odredjenom trenutku. Ja sam bila na gonalu f, prvo su mi iz Istanbula rekli 300ij svaki dan, ali je moja dr smanjila treci dan na 225ij, onda ki je na osnovu vrednosti lh uvela cetrotide, da bi sprecila ovulaciju a da bi flikuli sa jajnim celijama nastavili da rastu. Ja imam 37 godina, amh i hormoni su mi ok, imala sam 19 jajnih celija od kojih je 18 bilo zrelo i koglo da se koristi za icsi.
> Kakva je tebi bila terapija? Jesu ti radili hirmone ili su samo pratili folikule?


I meni su pratili hormone, prvo je bio gonal f 225, a zatim su uveli cetrotide. Pri kraju su mi dali merional 150 u kombinaciji sa cetrotide. I poslenje injekcije su bile ovitrell i gonapeptyl

----------


## babymib

Ja sam imala vrlo slicnu terapiju kao ti, samo je Gonal F pen bio 300IU, 6.dan sam pocela Cetrotide onda su mi uveli umesto Gonala Merional a za stop 2 inekcije Gonapeptila. Ja mislim da broj zavisi od odgovora tela na terapiju, ali tvoj broj uopste nije los. Citala sam sta se vama desilo, da li ste vi dobili objasnjenje zasto nije doslo do oplodnje jajnih celija?

----------


## placicamala

> Ja sam imala vrlo slicnu terapiju kao ti, samo je Gonal F pen bio 300IU, 6.dan sam pocela Cetrotide onda su mi uveli umesto Gonala Merional a za stop 2 inekcije Gonapeptila. Ja mislim da broj zavisi od odgovora tela na terapiju, ali tvoj broj uopste nije los. Citala sam sta se vama desilo, da li ste vi dobili objasnjenje zasto nije doslo do oplodnje jajnih celija?


Dobili smo izvestaj od 9 jajnih celija 7 su bile zrele. Zasto se nisu oplodile nije nam objadnjeno.

----------


## Detelina

Obicno oplodnja zavisi od kvaliteta spermatozoida, a kasnije napredovanje i deoba embriona zavisi od kavaliteta jajne celije. Jesu Vam rekli nesto kakvi su bili spermatzoidi koje su nasli prilikom operacije? Mozda je zbog toga?

----------


## placicamala

> Obicno oplodnja zavisi od kvaliteta spermatozoida, a kasnije napredovanje i deoba embriona zavisi od kavaliteta jajne celije. Jesu Vam rekli nesto kakvi su bili spermatzoidi koje su nasli prilikom operacije? Mozda je zbog toga?


Oplodile su se 7, deoba se nije nastavila.

----------


## Detelina

Onda obavezno proveri u kojoj fazi se deoba embriona zaustavila. I pre sledece stimulacije uzmi da pijes inofolic, folnu kiselinu i neki od komplexa vitamina tipa femibion ili elevit. Femibion bas svi hvale, jedino sto u sebi ima jod pa tu povedi racuna...ja npr. nisam smela da pijem posto imam tsh 0,7, a kada sam ostala trudna spao mi je na 0,2!

----------


## Totti10

Pozdrav, novi sam na forumu, čitao sam dao ste Vi bili kod dr. Tureka. Možete li mi molim Vas reci kolika je cena kod njega? Hvala unapred

----------


## Totti10

Pozdrav. Novi sam na forum,ustanovljena mi je azoospermija prošle godine. Posle uradjena 2 spermiograma, gđe je oba puta pokazana 0,u dogovoru sa mojim urologom koji je preporučio UNI Klinik Freiburg,radjena mi je TESE operacija 27.10.2020,na kojoj ništa nije pronađeno nažalost. Ali čitajući komentare na ovoj stranici, ja ne gubim nadu. Odlučio sam se na odlazak u Tursku da mi se radi mTESE. Sad jedino se dvoumim dal dr. Emre ili dr. Tansel Kaplancan

Moji nalazi su dosta loši nažalost 
LH 12,3 mlU/ml
FSH 34,2 mlU/ml
Testosteron 12,39 nmol/l

----------


## babymib

Cao, dobrodosao  :Smile: ... Ja sam čitala za dr.Tureka ali ne znam nikog ko je tamo bio,pa se nadam da će ti se javiti neko ako je išao. Mi smo bili kod dr.Emrea, moja najtoplija preporuka. Koliko vidim tebi je radjena klasična TESE, pa sam sigurna da ima nade jer je microTESE mnogo detaljnija. Moj ti je predlog da svakome za koga si zainteresovan pošalješ mail sa analizama i objašnjenjem pa da vidiš šta ti ko od njih predlaže.

----------


## placicamala

> Pozdrav. Novi sam na forum,ustanovljena mi je azoospermija prošle godine. Posle uradjena 2 spermiograma, gđe je oba puta pokazana 0,u dogovoru sa mojim urologom koji je preporučio UNI Klinik Freiburg,radjena mi je TESE operacija 27.10.2020,na kojoj ništa nije pronađeno nažalost. Ali čitajući komentare na ovoj stranici, ja ne gubim nadu. Odlučio sam se na odlazak u Tursku da mi se radi mTESE. Sad jedino se dvoumim dal dr. Emre ili dr. Tansel Kaplancan
> 
> Moji nalazi su dosta loši nažalost 
> LH 12,3 mlU/ml
> FSH 34,2 mlU/ml
> Testosteron 12,39 nmol/l


Pozdrav, mom suprugu je radjena tese i nije pronadjeno nista. Odlucili smo se da odlazak kod dr Tansela i tamo su pronadjeni spermatozoidi pomocu mtese. Ne treba gubiti nadu.

----------


## Sonja8444

> Pozdrav. Novi sam na forum,ustanovljena mi je azoospermija prošle godine. Posle uradjena 2 spermiograma, gđe je oba puta pokazana 0,u dogovoru sa mojim urologom koji je preporučio UNI Klinik Freiburg,radjena mi je TESE operacija 27.10.2020,na kojoj ništa nije pronađeno nažalost. Ali čitajući komentare na ovoj stranici, ja ne gubim nadu. Odlučio sam se na odlazak u Tursku da mi se radi mTESE. Sad jedino se dvoumim dal dr. Emre ili dr. Tansel Kaplancan
> 
> Moji nalazi su dosta loši nažalost 
> LH 12,3 mlU/ml
> FSH 34,2 mlU/ml
> Testosteron 12,39 nmol/l


caos...mi smo bili kod dr Tureka, sve reci pohvale za njega...ja sam nekako prvi put kad sam se suocila sa ovim pronasla njega i odmah smo otisli tamo, prvi put pre 5 god i hvala Bogu dobili sina, drugi put prosle god operacija je bila uspesna pronadjeno je nesto malo spermatozoida dovoljno za oplodnju jajnih celija, uradjen transfer ali nazalost nije doslo do oplodnje...Zelim da kazem svima da je dr Turek odlican doktor ali mnogo znace u ovoj prici i embriolozi tj mislim da su mozda i najvazniji a ovi sto saradjuju sa dr Turekom su vrlo posveceni i detaljni, sve ostalo sto se tice VTO je isto kao i svuda...Nisam se puno raspitivala za doktore po Evropi, mozda da sam znala ne bih isla tako daleko ali naravno sad sam presrecna sto sam otisla jer imam sina...Druga stvar je sto je to sve tamo nenormalno skupo tako da mi jos nismo odustali od drugog deteta i vec smo bili kod dr Tansela koji ce nam nadam se uspeti opet pronaci dovoljno materijala...Bili smo i kod dr Emre isto divan doktor, al sam se odlucila za Tansela jer kod njih postoji i ROSI oplodnji sto daje bar malu sansu u slucaju da se ne nadju spermatozoidi...znate kako ja verujem da ako neko ima spermatozoide u tkivu svaki bolji doktor i sa vecim iskustvom u saradnji sa dobrim embriolozima ( a u ovakvim slucajevima oni moraju biti dobri) ce ih naci tako da svima zelim da ih pronadju

----------


## Bicesuper

> caos...mi smo bili kod dr Tureka, sve reci pohvale za njega...ja sam nekako prvi put kad sam se suocila sa ovim pronasla njega i odmah smo otisli tamo, prvi put pre 5 god i hvala Bogu dobili sina, drugi put prosle god operacija je bila uspesna pronadjeno je nesto malo spermatozoida dovoljno za oplodnju jajnih celija, uradjen transfer ali nazalost nije doslo do oplodnje...Zelim da kazem svima da je dr Turek odlican doktor ali mnogo znace u ovoj prici i embriolozi tj mislim da su mozda i najvazniji a ovi sto saradjuju sa dr Turekom su vrlo posveceni i detaljni, sve ostalo sto se tice VTO je isto kao i svuda...Nisam se puno raspitivala za doktore po Evropi, mozda da sam znala ne bih isla tako daleko ali naravno sad sam presrecna sto sam otisla jer imam sina...Druga stvar je sto je to sve tamo nenormalno skupo tako da mi jos nismo odustali od drugog deteta i vec smo bili kod dr Tansela koji ce nam nadam se uspeti opet pronaci dovoljno materijala...Bili smo i kod dr Emre isto divan doktor, al sam se odlucila za Tansela jer kod njih postoji i ROSI oplodnji sto daje bar malu sansu u slucaju da se ne nadju spermatozoidi...znate kako ja verujem da ako neko ima spermatozoide u tkivu svaki bolji doktor i sa vecim iskustvom u saradnji sa dobrim embriolozima ( a u ovakvim slucajevima oni moraju biti dobri) ce ih naci tako da svima zelim da ih pronadju


Jao ovo je bas lepo cuti.
Kako mi da znamo kakvi su emriolozi :Shock: 
Osim da se nadamo da su na visini zadatka...

----------


## Sonja8444

> Jao ovo je bas lepo cuti.
> Kako mi da znamo kakvi su emriolozi
> Osim da se nadamo da su na visini zadatka...


E pa bas tako...mada verujem da svaki dobar doktor i iskusan ima dobar tim koji saradjuje sa njim...Meni se na primer u Americi svidelo jako sto sam posle prve operacije stupila u kontakt sa jednom devojkom koja je pronasla spermatozoide prvi put i bile smo stalno u kontaktu, jako su fini, pristupacni...i sto je najbitnije jakoo posveceni u tome sto rade..kod njih microtese bude dan ranije pre aspiracije jajnih celija...pokusava sam da stupim u kontakt i sa embriolozima od dr Tansela ali jos nisam uspela

----------


## Bicesuper

> E pa bas tako...mada verujem da svaki dobar doktor i iskusan ima dobar tim koji saradjuje sa njim...Meni se na primer u Americi svidelo jako sto sam posle prve operacije stupila u kontakt sa jednom devojkom koja je pronasla spermatozoide prvi put i bile smo stalno u kontaktu, jako su fini, pristupacni...i sto je najbitnije jakoo posveceni u tome sto rade..kod njih microtese bude dan ranije pre aspiracije jajnih celija...pokusava sam da stupim u kontakt i sa embriolozima od dr Tansela ali jos nisam uspela


Imam pitanje- a sta ti pitas embriologe, mozda mozes da nam das neku smernicu?
Na sta obratiti paznju i slicno

----------


## Totti10

Je možeš da mi kažeš okvirnu cenu kod dr Tureka? Hvala 
I kako najlakše da se dodje do vise
Ja imam hrvatske papire i trenutno živim u nemackoj

----------


## Totti10

Vidim da otkad se spominje dr Tansel, vise ljudi se odlučilo za njega, ali nisam pametan
Još sam u šoku  :Sad:

----------


## Totti10

Da klasična TESE mi je radjena, i kad sam pitao dr ovde u nemackoj za mTESE on kaže on je skeptičan da se to radi, kad on na TESE nije ništa našao  :Sad:

----------


## Sonja8444

> Imam pitanje- a sta ti pitas embriologe, mozda mozes da nam das neku smernicu?
> Na sta obratiti paznju i slicno


Realno ne morate biti u kontaktu s njima, ja iskreno se osecam bolje kad mogu da popricam i pitam sta me zanima, jer sam dugo u ovoj temi i dosta stvari znam

----------


## Sonja8444

> Da klasična TESE mi je radjena, i kad sam pitao dr ovde u nemackoj za mTESE on kaže on je skeptičan da se to radi, kad on na TESE nije ništa našao


Evo da te malo ohrabrim...mi smo prvo isli na punkciju i nista, onda u Maribor na biopsiju i nista, posle toga na maping kod Tureka ( oko 6000 dolara je bilo tad) , on tek ako vidi da tu ima spermatozoida pristaje da radi microtese ako nema ne radi microtese... e sad posle svega ja licno smatram da je to nepotrebno jer je i to intervencija i bolje odmah ici na microtese nego raditi to...Sto se tice cene iskreno je preskupo mislim da ti je bolje da pokusas blize jer je sigurno 10 puta jeftinije...sama operacija kod njega je oko 12.000 dolara a vantelesna oko 15.000$ , plus lekovi za stimulaciju 5.000$, smestaj isto skup jako a moras biti min mesec dana plus hrana itd...Iskreno moj savet ti je da pokusas u Turskoj jer mislim da su vrlo dobri doktori sa velikim iskustvom mozda to duze rade od Tureka, a ucili su od coveka koji je izmislio taj zahvati Microtese ( dr Šlegela iz NY)

----------


## Totti10

Probacu onda u Turskoj za početak, ali ako ne nadju ništa nije isključena ni Amerika. Koliko puta sve da se radi mTESE?
Hvala ti na informacijama

----------


## Sonja8444

> Probacu onda u Turskoj za početak, ali ako ne nadju ništa nije isključena ni Amerika. Koliko puta sve da se radi mTESE?
> Hvala ti na informacijama


Ju nemoj mi se zahvaljivati tu smo da pomognemo jedni drugima...mi smo imali dve do sad, setim se uvek reci dr Tureka... posle svake operacije se proverava testosteron, posto je rizik operacije da on opadne i da ce se morati uzimati dodatno testosteron ceo zivot...tako da ako je on ok posle operacije min 6 meseci mora da prodje do sledece mada naravno najbolje bi bilo da se radi sto manje...kao i sve ostalo u zivotu

----------


## Totti10

U kontaktu sam dr emreom, mora da prodje 6 meseci od TESE operacije, da bi se mogla raditi mTESE.dotle će mi on poslati koje sve analize bih trebao napraviti.
Koliko traje oparavak posle operacije TESE? Vraćanje svim normalnim aktivnostima? Mi smo to zaboravili pitati doktora, od soka koji nam se zadesio kad je rekao da ništa nije pronađeno, a i uopsteno nemacki dr su hladni, Ako ih ne pitaš šta treba, ni ne kažu ti..

----------


## Sonja8444

> U kontaktu sam dr emreom, mora da prodje 6 meseci od TESE operacije, da bi se mogla raditi mTESE.dotle će mi on poslati koje sve analize bih trebao napraviti.
> Koliko traje oparavak posle operacije TESE? Vraćanje svim normalnim aktivnostima? Mi smo to zaboravili pitati doktora, od soka koji nam se zadesio kad je rekao da ništa nije pronađeno, a i uopsteno nemacki dr su hladni, Ako ih ne pitaš šta treba, ni ne kažu ti..


a jeste kontaktirali Tansela? Ili idete kod Emrea?

----------


## Totti10

Kontaktirao sami jednog i drugog. Tansel mi je da mu se javim kad stigne analiza biopsije testisa. I jednom i drugom ću poslati papire i izvještaj sa operacije , pa ćemo videti za koga ćemo se odlučiti ? Za koliko se mogu vratiti normalnim akvnostima? Igranje fidbala i ostalo?

----------


## Sonja8444

> Kontaktirao sami jednog i drugog. Tansel mi je da mu se javim kad stigne analiza biopsije testisa. I jednom i drugom ću poslati papire i izvještaj sa operacije , pa ćemo videti za koga ćemo se odlučiti ? Za koliko se mogu vratiti normalnim akvnostima? Igranje fidbala i ostalo?


Aha, neces pogresiti za koga god da se odlucis...Moj muz je posle 3,4 dana poceo polako sve normalno...

----------


## Totti10

Ti si bila kod dr Tansela? Obojica su dobri, tačno ne znam za koga se odlučiti. Koji na osnovu papirologije sto mu dostavimo, da vise šansi za mTESE, ne znam nisam pametan
Mene je posle klasične TESE bolelo narednih 10ak dana, pa zato pitam koliko traje oporavak

----------


## Sonja8444

> Ti si bila kod dr Tansela? Obojica su dobri, tačno ne znam za koga se odlučiti. Koji na osnovu papirologije sto mu dostavimo, da vise šansi za mTESE, ne znam nisam pametan
> Mene je posle klasične TESE bolelo narednih 10ak dana, pa zato pitam koliko traje oporavak


Da bili smo , mi uskoro treba da idemo na operaciju...ne znam sta da ti kazem, ja sam se odlucila samo zato sto se ovde radi i ROSI oplodnja u slucaju da ne nadje nista ne daj Boze postoji i ta opcija, jedino sto je mala uspesnost ali verujem da su obojica dobri...a oni se tu sto se tice sanse ograde obicno svako kaze 50%- 50% kao sto i jeste

----------


## Totti10

Da čitao sam za ROSI oplodnju, dobro ćemo razmisliti, kod koga da idemo, ja se bojim jer je FSH jako visok, ali čitao sam ovde da dr Tansel to može nekako smanjiti, vise sam za Tansela iskreno, ali sa njim ćemo tek stupiti u kontakt kad stigne nalaz biopsije testisa

----------


## Detelina

> Ti si bila kod dr Tansela? Obojica su dobri, tačno ne znam za koga se odlučiti. Koji na osnovu papirologije sto mu dostavimo, da vise šansi za mTESE, ne znam nisam pametan
> Mene je posle klasične TESE bolelo narednih 10ak dana, pa zato pitam koliko traje oporavak


Moj suprug je imao operaciju u subotu a u ponedeljak je vozio kola od Istanbula do Beograda bez nekih vecih zadrzavanja. Cudan osecaj je imao prvih par dana, ali ne klasican bol. Mii smo isli kod Emrea.

----------


## Totti10

Da nije klasičan bol, vise je osjećaj čudan, ili to sto znam da sam operisan, pa je samo u glavi. Sad ne znam kad smem ds počnem dizati teško, fizičke poslove?

----------


## Detelina

> Da nije klasičan bol, vise je osjećaj čudan, ili to sto znam da sam operisan, pa je samo u glavi. Sad ne znam kad smem ds počnem dizati teško, fizičke poslove?


Ako se dobro secam fizicki poslovi i podizanje teskog moze posle mesec dana. Prve dve nedelje ne bi trebalo da se trci i napreze.

----------


## Lora2

Zdravo svima,da li ima nesto novo kod nekoga?
Da li je neko mozda bio na ROSI u medjuvremenu?

----------


## Sunny_

pozdrav, da li ima netko aktivan?
i mi smo azoo...
2 spermiograma 0, testosteron i lh u redu, FSH povišen 31
pregled kod urologa  (ultrazvuk color doppler) - mali testisi, sve ostalo izgleda u redu

idući korak sam je termin kod Hauptmanna u ZGu i konzultacije u poliklinici CITO u Splitu. 
Također, smo mislili tražiti konzultacije i sa liječnicima u Njemačkoj (dr. Schulz) preko video calla.

Pročitala sam sve što ste pisali i popratila sve vezano uz Tursku, ali nisam uspjela shvatiti da li je netko uspio ostvariti trudnoću?

Sretno svima i voljela bih da se javi netko tko je trenutno u sličnoj situaciji kao i mi

----------


## Detelina

Pročitala sam sve što ste pisali i popratila sve vezano uz Tursku, ali nisam uspjela shvatiti da li je netko uspio ostvariti trudnoću?

Mi smo bili kod dr Emrea, kraj 2019 godine. Micro TESE operacija je uspela, trudnoca ostvarena, beba se rodila u septembru.
Nemojte da odustajete. I kod mog muza je na kraju fsh bio povisen. Jedini savet je da izbegnete biopsiju i obicnu TESE. Slobodno pitaj sve sto te zanima.

----------


## Carica

Pozdrav
Mi smo isto azoo i razmišljamo o Turskoj. Jeste li vi išli paralelno na micro tese i oplodnju ili? Koliko vas je koštalo sve financijski? Kako to da ste se odlučili baš za Tursku?

----------


## Bebec

> Pozdrav
> Mi smo isto azoo i razmišljamo o Turskoj. Jeste li vi išli paralelno na micro tese i oplodnju ili? Koliko vas je koštalo sve financijski? Kako to da ste se odlučili baš za Tursku?



Pozdrav svima, pratim vas ovde i nakon saznanja za dr Emre, kontaktirala sam ga i evo upravo smo u pregovorima kada zakazati MicroTesu. Medjutim ovo pitanje koje si postavila @carica imam i ja.  Ne  znam sta je uspesnije uraditi. Da li  odmah sve odjednom? Ili je ok i ako se  ide sa  tim da se uradi mikrotese i zamrznu spermatozoidi. Sta su vam o tome rekli lekari?
Sto se tice uspesnosti kod dr Emrea po sajtovima i  forumima sam citala da  ima uspeha, pa sad..na kraju krajeva treba se  verovati. 
Ako neko  ima saznanja i o drugim doktorima pisite.
Pozz

----------


## Detelina

> Pozdrav
> Mi smo isto azoo i razmišljamo o Turskoj. Jeste li vi išli paralelno na micro tese i oplodnju ili? Koliko vas je koštalo sve financijski? Kako to da ste se odlučili baš za Tursku?


Mi smo paralelno isli moju stimulaciju i operaciju. Grubo receno je oko 5000e samo za operaciju, moju stimulaciju i icsi, analize koje smo radili kod njih. Nas je ukupno sve izaslo oko 10000 eura, tu je ukljuceno i godinu dana hormonsle terapije za supruga u Beogradu, put i smestaj posle u Istanbulu, gomila analiza sto smo radili tokom prethodnih godina...bukvalno sve od pocetka kada je dobio dijagnozu. Mi smo imali srece da nam je uspelo iz prvog puta.
A za Tursku smo se odlucili zato sto vise nismo hteli da cekamo. Imali smo zakazane konsultacije j preglede kod Schlegela u NYC u oktobru 2019, ali smo morali da otkazemo zbog operacije clana porodice. Sledeci ciklus kada on operise je mart...a to nam je bilo puno da cekamo. Zato smo se odlucili za Istanbul. Ja u to vreme nisam znala za Tansela, a vrvt i da sam znala ne bih opet isla kod njega..Emre je ostavio bas dobar utisak na nas kada smo otisli na konsultacije i preglede.

----------


## Bicesuper

Detelina draga, poslala sam ti poruku u inbox da ne davimo ekipu...

----------


## Star88

Pozdrav dragi moji, hvala vam na postovima koje su moje štivo već par mjeseci...naša diagnoza nakon 2 godine bezuspješnog pokušavanja i 2 spermiograma, cryptozoospermia, pa azoospermia. Ukratko sve smo saznali u 7. mjesec prošle godine. Napravili smo sve pretrage, od spermokulture, briseva, mikrodelecije, hormona i naravno spermiogram. Moji nalazi su super, dok muž ima povišen FSH...prvi nalaz 25, drugi 41, nakon 6 mjeseci uzimanja prirodnih suplemenata...Več pri prvom pregledu kod urologa savjetovan nam je m-tese. Nismo pristali na operaciju, več smo pokušali da damo još jednom spermiogram sa nadom da opet bude crypto pa da se iz ejakulata proba izolirati spermij...1.2. smo ponovili spermiogram, opet azoo...sada idemo na konzultacije kod doktora da vidimo hoće li dobiti nekakvu terapiju za smanjenje FSH. Njegova diagnoza je hipergonadnotropni hipogondaizam, neznamo razlog povečanog FSH. Probat ćemo sa terapijom, ukoliko je uopće dobije, a ako ne preostaje nam m-tese. Znam da je netko na forumu pitao da li je nekome sa dijagnozom neopstruktivne azospermije došao do spermija u ejakulatu, evo mi smo primjer, no žao mi je što odmah nismo materijal zamrzli, jer nam je to bio prvi spermogram pa nismo ni razmišljali o tome...sada se nadam da ćemo uspjeti doći opet do cryptozoospermije, samo mi nije jasno da taj FSH luduje, iz mjeseca u mjesec, iako je mm promjenio navike i prehranu, te uz suplemente pokvario FSH...ili je možda nešto drugo utjecalo na to. Želim vam svima puno sreće i zdravlja te da se vaše nade ispune. Javim se što je doktor rekao

----------


## Detelina

> Pozdrav dragi moji, hvala vam na postovima koje su moje štivo već par mjeseci...naša diagnoza nakon 2 godine bezuspješnog pokušavanja i 2 spermiograma, cryptozoospermia, pa azoospermia. Ukratko sve smo saznali u 7. mjesec prošle godine. Napravili smo sve pretrage, od spermokulture, briseva, mikrodelecije, hormona i naravno spermiogram. Moji nalazi su super, dok muž ima povišen FSH...prvi nalaz 25, drugi 41, nakon 6 mjeseci uzimanja prirodnih suplemenata...Več pri prvom pregledu kod urologa savjetovan nam je m-tese. Nismo pristali na operaciju, več smo pokušali da damo još jednom spermiogram sa nadom da opet bude crypto pa da se iz ejakulata proba izolirati spermij...1.2. smo ponovili spermiogram, opet azoo...sada idemo na konzultacije kod doktora da vidimo hoće li dobiti nekakvu terapiju za smanjenje FSH. Njegova diagnoza je hipergonadnotropni hipogondaizam, neznamo razlog povečanog FSH. Probat ćemo sa terapijom, ukoliko je uopće dobije, a ako ne preostaje nam m-tese. Znam da je netko na forumu pitao da li je nekome sa dijagnozom neopstruktivne azospermije došao do spermija u ejakulatu, evo mi smo primjer, no žao mi je što odmah nismo materijal zamrzli, jer nam je to bio prvi spermogram pa nismo ni razmišljali o tome...sada se nadam da ćemo uspjeti doći opet do cryptozoospermije, samo mi nije jasno da taj FSH luduje, iz mjeseca u mjesec, iako je mm promjenio navike i prehranu, te uz suplemente pokvario FSH...ili je možda nešto drugo utjecalo na to. Želim vam svima puno sreće i zdravlja te da se vaše nade ispune. Javim se što je doktor rekao


Cao i dobro dosala. Ko vam je dao te prirodne suplemente, i sta je u pitanju? Vecina prirodnih suplemenata ne bi smela da se pije posto se ne zna njihov efekat, posebno u ovako neistrazenoj oblasti kao sto je azoo. Mozes vidieti po forumima da su muskarci imali losije rezultate i prilikom upotrebe profertila, proxeeda i drugih suplemenata koji inace pomazu kod smanjenog broja spermatozoida. Ishrana je jako bitna, samo neka nastavi sa zdravom ishranom. Vecina nas koji smo imali makar jedan spermatozoid u nekom trenutku smo imali uspesne operacije. U kojoj drzavi zivite? Srbija nije sigurno posto nasi lekari ne preporucuju mTESE, vec obicnu biopsiju koju oni rade

----------


## Bicesuper

Cao i dobrodosla.
Mi isto imamo dva spermograma / prvi nula, drugi / retki pokretni i nepokretni.
Ja sma erovatno postavila to pitanje - nama nisu dali dijagnozu kripto pa azo nego odmah azo.
Nadu mi je dao taj drugi spermogram da ipak ima necega.
Planirali smo i mi da proamo jos jedan dok ne odemo u Tursku i da nam zalede ako nadju, no dobismo koronu pa sad sve stopiramo dok se ne oporavimo...
Sto kaze Detelina - valjda ce se naci nesto cim je nekad bio  neki u ejakulatu.
I mene intersuje odakle ste  kod kojih dr ste isli.
Moj muz ima normalan fsh bizi gornjoj grnici ali je od dr Emre dobio terapiju, pa mu je fsh skocio ali je skocio i testosteron.
Sad je i to prekunuo zbog kovida, pa me sve to malo brine ali valjda ce biti ok...
U Srbiji se ne radi m tese...
Ja bih da sam na vasem mestu poslal u Tursku nalaze a do tada moze mozda jos jedan spermogram da see proba da e zaledi - kod jega je to verovatno do fSh...
Ako hocete da zaledite iz spermograma da znas da su potrebne neke analize - hlaidija ureo i mikoplazma i serologija mada ce vam to reci.

----------


## Carica

Bicesuper
I kod mog muža najprije kripto pa poslije toga azoo. Fsh na gornjoj granici, kontaktirali smo dr Emre i čekamo njegov odgovor. Kakvu terapiju je dobio tvoj muž? Što vam je rekao dr Emre u vezi micro tese

----------


## Star88

Pozdrav Detelina, mi smo se sami odlučili na prirodne dodatke prehrani. Uzimao je macu u prahu, smokve u maslinovom ulju, mumyo tablete, a od dodataka u tabletam uzimao je cink, vitamin c, omegu 3 i l-carnitin, i to kroz 6 mjeseci. Mi smo bili kod doktora u Splitu, rekao nam je da on misli da je prvi spermiogram bio neka pogreška...zamislite, a nama je to davalo nadu...neznam na temelju čega je on tako to zaključio. Mislim da nam je sljedeći korak endrokrinolog jer sa ovakvim FSHom ne želim da ide na m.tese. Mi smo iz Hrvatske, no mislim da ode idemo samo u krug, tako da nam je i Turska opcija

----------


## babymib

> Pozdrav dragi moji, hvala vam na postovima koje su moje štivo već par mjeseci...naša diagnoza nakon 2 godine bezuspješnog pokušavanja i 2 spermiograma, cryptozoospermia, pa azoospermia. Ukratko sve smo saznali u 7. mjesec prošle godine. Napravili smo sve pretrage, od spermokulture, briseva, mikrodelecije, hormona i naravno spermiogram. Moji nalazi su super, dok muž ima povišen FSH...prvi nalaz 25, drugi 41, nakon 6 mjeseci uzimanja prirodnih suplemenata...Več pri prvom pregledu kod urologa savjetovan nam je m-tese. Nismo pristali na operaciju, več smo pokušali da damo još jednom spermiogram sa nadom da opet bude crypto pa da se iz ejakulata proba izolirati spermij...1.2. smo ponovili spermiogram, opet azoo...sada idemo na konzultacije kod doktora da vidimo hoće li dobiti nekakvu terapiju za smanjenje FSH. Njegova diagnoza je hipergonadnotropni hipogondaizam, neznamo razlog povečanog FSH. Probat ćemo sa terapijom, ukoliko je uopće dobije, a ako ne preostaje nam m-tese. Znam da je netko na forumu pitao da li je nekome sa dijagnozom neopstruktivne azospermije došao do spermija u ejakulatu, evo mi smo primjer, no žao mi je što odmah nismo materijal zamrzli, jer nam je to bio prvi spermogram pa nismo ni razmišljali o tome...sada se nadam da ćemo uspjeti doći opet do cryptozoospermije, samo mi nije jasno da taj FSH luduje, iz mjeseca u mjesec, iako je mm promjenio navike i prehranu, te uz suplemente pokvario FSH...ili je možda nešto drugo utjecalo na to. Želim vam svima puno sreće i zdravlja te da se vaše nade ispune. Javim se što je doktor rekao


Zdravo i od mene, htela sam samo da ti kazem nase iskustvo. Mi smo 3x ovde u Srbiji dobili dijagnozu azospermija, a kada smo otisli kod dr.Emre dijagnoza nam je bila ta cryptozoospermia, jer su tamo drugacije obradjivali uzorak i nasli su nekoliko spermatozoida. Onda smo do sledeceg dolaska dobili da muz pije suplemente Progeny M, ostavio je pusenje, imao malo vise fizicke aktivnosti i isli smo plus na kvantnu medicinu. Kada smo sledeci put isli rekli su da se nadaju da ce ponovo nesto naci ako ne radice mTese, medjutim sledeci put su nasli ako se ne varam 40 komada i uspesno oplodili 9 embriona tako da smo izbegli operaciju. E samo kod nas je razlika nego kod svih vas, jer je uzrok nedostatak mikrodelecije na y hromozomu, sto vidim da ovde niko nema. Nas su iz Soluna upucivali na donaciju, a iz Turske smo odmah dobili 50% sanse...

----------


## PITANJE123

Dobar dan!
Oprostite što pišem pod krivu temu. Vidjela sam da se privatna poruka nekome od članova ovog foruma ne može poslati ako nemam objavljen dovoljan broj postova. Koliko moram postova napisati da mogu nekome poslati privatnu poruku?
Postavila sam pitanje na temi od dipspraksiju prije 4 mjeseca pa mi nitko ne odgovara.

----------


## Bicesuper

Da da vi ste bili ti srecnici...
Sad sam pokusala da izguglam taj suplment / cini mi se kao da je Turski, ne znam da li ga ima ovde...
Milsis da je bolje sto se kod vas znao uzrok - delecija ili je to manje bitno?
Zaboravila sam vase hormone, mada uglavnom vecini nisu bas top hormoni

----------


## babymib

> Da da vi ste bili ti srecnici...
> Sad sam pokusala da izguglam taj suplment / cini mi se kao da je Turski, ne znam da li ga ima ovde...
> Milsis da je bolje sto se kod vas znao uzrok - delecija ili je to manje bitno?
> Zaboravila sam vase hormone, mada uglavnom vecini nisu bas top hormoni


E da taj smo suplement tamo kupili mada mislim da je po sastavu slican nekim koji imaju i kod nas. Ja sam muzu davala Brevactide 1500 ja mislim 3 meseca 2xnedeljno, to nam je ovde dao dr.Bojanic a dr.Emre kaze da to sigurno ne bi davao s obzirom na uzrok, jer je kod nas ocigledno genetski. Fsh mu je bio 23 a LH 10.
Pa ja ne znam, meni je to bio sok i mislila sam da je to gore ali ispalo je zapravo da je dobro, i dr Emre je odmah rekao da je velika verovatnoca da ce se nesto naci, jer cesto kod muskaraca sa losim spermogramom ni ne otkriju da je uzrok genetski- mislim ako muskarac ima npr oligo ni ne traze da rade tu analizu a oni zapravo isto imaju mikrodeleciju tj nedostatak tog dela hromozoma.

----------


## Bicesuper

> E da taj smo suplement tamo kupili mada mislim da je po sastavu slican nekim koji imaju i kod nas. Ja sam muzu davala Brevactide 1500 ja mislim 3 meseca 2xnedeljno, to nam je ovde dao dr.Bojanic a dr.Emre kaze da to sigurno ne bi davao s obzirom na uzrok, jer je kod nas ocigledno genetski. Fsh mu je bio 23 a LH 10.
> Pa ja ne znam, meni je to bio sok i mislila sam da je to gore ali ispalo je zapravo da je dobro, i dr Emre je odmah rekao da je velika verovatnoca da ce se nesto naci, jer cesto kod muskaraca sa losim spermogramom ni ne otkriju da je uzrok genetski- mislim ako muskarac ima npr oligo ni ne traze da rade tu analizu a oni zapravo isto imaju mikrodeleciju tj nedostatak tog dela hromozoma.


Da, da jasno mi je.
Imalo je na forumim slucajeva gde je sve bilo u granicama i niakvih delecija pa se nista nije naslo...
Meni sve nadu daje to sto je na jednom spermogramu bilo nesto, mada je ovaj urolog bio skeptocna prema tome... njima valjda ako nema u desetinama miliona je uzas, a nama znaci i poneki...
Bas sam u dilemi za te suplemente...

----------


## babymib

> Da, da jasno mi je.
> Imalo je na forumim slucajeva gde je sve bilo u granicama i niakvih delecija pa se nista nije naslo...
> Meni sve nadu daje to sto je na jednom spermogramu bilo nesto, mada je ovaj urolog bio skeptocna prema tome... njima valjda ako nema u desetinama miliona je uzas, a nama znaci i poneki...
> Bas sam u dilemi za te suplemente...


Pa iskreno ja mislim da ako si se odlucila za ove lekare onda verujes njima i radis ono sto ti oni kazu. Ako su vam dali hormone vrv znaju sto hoce sa tim da pokusaju. Prosto mislim da su daleko strucniji od bilo koga od nas i da treba imati poverenja ako je vec odluka pala na njih... nadam se da cete se brzo oporaviti

----------


## Bicesuper

> Pa iskreno ja mislim da ako si se odlucila za ove lekare onda verujes njima i radis ono sto ti oni kazu. Ako su vam dali hormone vrv znaju sto hoce sa tim da pokusaju. Prosto mislim da su daleko strucniji od bilo koga od nas i da treba imati poverenja ako je vec odluka pala na njih... nadam se da cete se brzo oporaviti


Da, da ai su hormoni sad prekinuti... pa cekamo... ako ujem da nesto pomogne ja pitam onda sta je. ali sam uvek za konsultaciju sa dr jer ipak ce nas on kroz ovo voditi.

----------


## Detelina

> Pozdrav Detelina, mi smo se sami odlučili na prirodne dodatke prehrani. Uzimao je macu u prahu, smokve u maslinovom ulju, mumyo tablete, a od dodataka u tabletam uzimao je cink, vitamin c, omegu 3 i l-carnitin, i to kroz 6 mjeseci. Mi smo bili kod doktora u Splitu, rekao nam je da on misli da je prvi spermiogram bio neka pogreška...zamislite, a nama je to davalo nadu...neznam na temelju čega je on tako to zaključio. Mislim da nam je sljedeći korak endrokrinolog jer sa ovakvim FSHom ne želim da ide na m.tese. Mi smo iz Hrvatske, no mislim da ode idemo samo u krug, tako da nam je i Turska opcija


Nemoj da tako posmatras. Sanse da pronadju su iste, ako ne cak i vece nego kod muskaraca koji imaju normalan fsh. Procitaj rad:

Predictive factors of successful microdissection testicular sperm extraction

To je pisao Peter Schlagel, on prvi kaze da nije kontraindikacija visok fah. Obavezno posetite i endokrinologa, ali nadji nekog ko se bas bavi sterilitetom....ovde kod nas u Srbiji je Svetlana Vujovic najbolja.

----------


## Bicesuper

> Bicesuper
> I kod mog muža najprije kripto pa poslije toga azoo. Fsh na gornjoj granici, kontaktirali smo dr Emre i čekamo njegov odgovor. Kakvu terapiju je dobio tvoj muž? Što vam je rekao dr Emre u vezi micro tese


Nama je dr Emre rekao da idemo na microtese ali da ce pre toga da nam proveri spermogram. Nama nisu dali dijagnozu cripto vec odmah azzo i isti slucaj kao kod druge devojke, kad smo pitali pa na jedno je bilo nekoliko, on kao pa to je upitno... Jos je rekao da je gore sto je na jednom bilo jer to onda znaci da nije opstruktivna vec neopstruktivna, koja je gora.
Ja i dalje ne znam kako oni utvrdjuju koja je...
Dr Emre nam je posle nekoliko razgovora dao klomid, da moj muz proba, svaki drugi dan pola tablete.
Za dve nedelje da proveri hormone - fsh je bio visi ali je i testosteron bio visi...
Rekao je da nastavi.
Sad nas je potpuo ova korona poremetila, rekao je da prekine hormone pa da kad ozdravimo uradimo ponovo hormone p da vidimo za dalje.
Meni zao bilo, ispada da je za bezveze pio, ali dobro, provericemo ponovo hormone pa cemo videti sta dalje.
Iskreno dr Emre nije bio za neku terapiju ali je posle rekao ajde da probamo...

----------


## Bicesuper

> Pozdrav Detelina, mi smo se sami odlučili na prirodne dodatke prehrani. Uzimao je macu u prahu, smokve u maslinovom ulju, mumyo tablete, a od dodataka u tabletam uzimao je cink, vitamin c, omegu 3 i l-carnitin, i to kroz 6 mjeseci. Mi smo bili kod doktora u Splitu, rekao nam je da on misli da je prvi spermiogram bio neka pogreška...zamislite, a nama je to davalo nadu...neznam na temelju čega je on tako to zaključio. Mislim da nam je sljedeći korak endrokrinolog jer sa ovakvim FSHom ne želim da ide na m.tese. Mi smo iz Hrvatske, no mislim da ode idemo samo u krug, tako da nam je i Turska opcija


Mnogima sa visokim FSH su nasli
A ima primera gde je sve bilo u granicama pa nista.
Iskreno ja ovih par devojak sto znam da su uspele, svaki muskarac je imao visi fsh.
Ja se ca zabrinula sto moj nema visok.
Tako da bez brige...

----------


## Carica

> Nama je dr Emre rekao da idemo na microtese ali da ce pre toga da nam proveri spermogram. Nama nisu dali dijagnozu cripto vec odmah azzo i isti slucaj kao kod druge devojke, kad smo pitali pa na jedno je bilo nekoliko, on kao pa to je upitno... Jos je rekao da je gore sto je na jednom bilo jer to onda znaci da nije opstruktivna vec neopstruktivna, koja je gora.
> Ja i dalje ne znam kako oni utvrdjuju koja je...
> Dr Emre nam je posle nekoliko razgovora dao klomid, da moj muz proba, svaki drugi dan pola tablete.
> Za dve nedelje da proveri hormone - fsh je bio visi ali je i testosteron bio visi...
> Rekao je da nastavi.
> Sad nas je potpuo ova korona poremetila, rekao je da prekine hormone pa da kad ozdravimo uradimo ponovo hormone p da vidimo za dalje.
> Meni zao bilo, ispada da je za bezveze pio, ali dobro, provericemo ponovo hormone pa cemo videti sta dalje.
> Iskreno dr Emre nije bio za neku terapiju ali je posle rekao ajde da probamo...


Mi smo na 4 spermiograma imali po nekoliko spermija i 2 spermiograma čista nula. 
Javio nam se dr Emre i kaže da bi isto najprije provjerio spermiogram a kasnije micro tese ako bude potrebno. Terapiju nije spominjao, pitao je da li želimo ići paralelno na icsi i micro tese. 
Sad smo ga pitali još neka pitanja i čekamo odgovor pa ćemo vidjeti što dalje.

----------


## Anna1989

Bicesuper, kod opstruktivne azoo problem je tehnicke prirode, spermiji se proizvode, ali iz nekog razloga ne idu van, i kirurskom ekstrakcijom se lako pronađu, obično je i hormonska slika u redu. Neopstruktivna je puno gora, povišen fsh i lh ukazuju da nema proizvodnje spermija, često je i neki popratni problem u pitanju, kod mm je to npr dvostruko manji testisi, atrofični i nisu spusteni do kraja. Kod njega je naprimjer fsh 62, a s obzirom da nema problema s donacijom, mi smo se odlucili tim putem krenuti. To je otprilike sve sto ja znam o tome

----------


## Bicesuper

> Bicesuper, kod opstruktivne azoo problem je tehnicke prirode, spermiji se proizvode, ali iz nekog razloga ne idu van, i kirurskom ekstrakcijom se lako pronađu, obično je i hormonska slika u redu. Neopstruktivna je puno gora, povišen fsh i lh ukazuju da nema proizvodnje spermija, često je i neki popratni problem u pitanju, kod mm je to npr dvostruko manji testisi, atrofični i nisu spusteni do kraja. Kod njega je naprimjer fsh 62, a s obzirom da nema problema s donacijom, mi smo se odlucili tim putem krenuti. To je otprilike sve sto ja znam o tome


Znam da se kod opstruktivne proizvode ali ne mogu da izadju, ali ne znam kojim pregledom oni to utvrde stoprocento.
Da li ste vi pokusali mtese ili neku terapiju

----------


## Anna1989

To se ja mislim punkcijom odredi, vecinom u takvom slucaju odmah punkcijom nadu kvalitetne spermije. Ne, mi nismo isli na mtese jer nema smisla, odlucili smo se odmah za donaciju kad su nam pojasnili nalaze, jedan od razloga je i moja endometrioza koja mi jede jajnike nazalost pa zelimo ici sigurnijim i kracim putem.

----------


## Detelina

> Znam da se kod opstruktivne proizvode ali ne mogu da izadju, ali ne znam kojim pregledom oni to utvrde stoprocento.
> Da li ste vi pokusali mtese ili neku terapiju


Ultrazvukom se utvrdjuje da li ima neka opstrukcija u kanalima.

----------


## Bicesuper

> Ultrazvukom se utvrdjuje da li ima neka opstrukcija u kanalima.


Pa to deluje jedino logicno, hvaa Detelina.
Radio je moj muz ultrazvuk... zat je mene i zacudilo sto ovaj nije bio izricit koja je vrsta.
Rekao je je neopstruktivna jer u jednom spermogrami ima neki speratozoid...
A kad sam rekla pa onda ce se naci neki, on kao pa uzeo bi sa rezervom taj spermogram...
Citala sam malo clanak onaj, nije mi zgodno bas nisam vrh u engleskom a i sitna mi slova... sutra cu lepo natenane.
Htedoh da pitam , da li ste vi radili inhibinb?
Vidim da to ne traze a cula sam i citala da je on dosta vazan

----------


## Bicesuper

> To se ja mislim punkcijom odredi, vecinom u takvom slucaju odmah punkcijom nadu kvalitetne spermije. Ne, mi nismo isli na mtese jer nema smisla, odlucili smo se odmah za donaciju kad su nam pojasnili nalaze, jedan od razloga je i moja endometrioza koja mi jede jajnike nazalost pa zelimo ici sigurnijim i kracim putem.


Nek vam je sa srecom draga ana...
Ja uvek mislim da ima smisla, ali verujem da ste doneli pravu odluku

----------


## Detelina

> Pa to deluje jedino logicno, hvaa Detelina.
> Radio je moj muz ultrazvuk... zat je mene i zacudilo sto ovaj nije bio izricit koja je vrsta.
> Rekao je je neopstruktivna jer u jednom spermogrami ima neki speratozoid...
> A kad sam rekla pa onda ce se naci neki, on kao pa uzeo bi sa rezervom taj spermogram...
> Citala sam malo clanak onaj, nije mi zgodno bas nisam vrh u engleskom a i sitna mi slova... sutra cu lepo natenane.
> Htedoh da pitam , da li ste vi radili inhibinb?
> Vidim da to ne traze a cula sam i citala da je on dosta vazan


Najlakse je reci da je to bila greska sto su nasli...svasta, ili vidis ili ne, po meni tu ne moze da se pogresi.
Jesmo, radili smo inhibin b. Ako se dobro secam vrednost je bila 38, sto je dosta ispod donje granice...mislim da je donja granica bila 70. U tom periodu sam nasla i rad gde su poredili vrednosti inhibina, zapremine testisa i vrednosti fsh i na osnovu njih davali predilciju da li ce se pronaci nesto i kolika je sansa. Ako nadjem i taj rad posacu da imate svi. Posle sam i sa Emreom malo o tome diskutovala. I on je stava da povisen fsh ne mora da znaci da nema nista.

----------


## babymib

> Pa to deluje jedino logicno, hvaa Detelina.
> Radio je moj muz ultrazvuk... zat je mene i zacudilo sto ovaj nije bio izricit koja je vrsta.
> Rekao je je neopstruktivna jer u jednom spermogrami ima neki speratozoid...
> A kad sam rekla pa onda ce se naci neki, on kao pa uzeo bi sa rezervom taj spermogram...
> Citala sam malo clanak onaj, nije mi zgodno bas nisam vrh u engleskom a i sitna mi slova... sutra cu lepo natenane.
> Htedoh da pitam , da li ste vi radili inhibinb?
> Vidim da to ne traze a cula sam i citala da je on dosta vazan


Mi smo radili inhibin B i bio je 54, mada ga ni nama nisu trazili iz Turske nego smo ga radili ja mislim po nalogu ovih iz Soluna

----------


## Anna1989

> Nek vam je sa srecom draga ana...
> Ja uvek mislim da ima smisla, ali verujem da ste doneli pravu odluku


Hvala. Da, nasa odluka je bila cvrsta i jako nas je rasteretila pa s veseljem planiramo odlazak u Cesku.

----------


## Bicesuper

> Hvala. Da, nasa odluka je bila cvrsta i jako nas je rasteretila pa s veseljem planiramo odlazak u Cesku.


Bravo...

----------


## Bicesuper

> Najlakse je reci da je to bila greska sto su nasli...svasta, ili vidis ili ne, po meni tu ne moze da se pogresi.
> Jesmo, radili smo inhibin b. Ako se dobro secam vrednost je bila 38, sto je dosta ispod donje granice...mislim da je donja granica bila 70. U tom periodu sam nasla i rad gde su poredili vrednosti inhibina, zapremine testisa i vrednosti fsh i na osnovu njih davali predilciju da li ce se pronaci nesto i kolika je sansa. Ako nadjem i taj rad posacu da imate svi. Posle sam i sa Emreom malo o tome diskutovala. I on je stava da povisen fsh ne mora da znaci da nema nista.


Pa i ja mislim ili su videli ili nisu... Zato smo mi hteli da ponovimo i to u Jevremovoj -tamo moze i da se zaledi ako nadju nesto, imali smo zakazano al se razboleli...
I ja mislim da e treba zbog vrednosti hormona odustati, uvek postoji sansa da se nesto nadje...

----------


## Carica

Drage moje koje ste bile na ICSI u Turskoj znate li koje nalaze traže za ženu i koliko mogu biti stari?

----------


## Detelina

> Drage moje koje ste bile na ICSI u Turskoj znate li koje nalaze traže za ženu i koliko mogu biti stari?


Meni su trazili samo hormone 3 dan ciklusa i hormonei abs stitne. Ali ja sam tamo bila na pregledu pre VTO. Sledeci ciklus smo isli na operaciju i bila je moja stimulacija.

----------


## Carica

> Meni su trazili samo hormone 3 dan ciklusa i hormonei abs stitne. Ali ja sam tamo bila na pregledu pre VTO. Sledeci ciklus smo isli na operaciju i bila je moja stimulacija.


Detelina hvala ti na pomoći. Stimulaciju ti je propisao doktor iz Turske pretpostavljam?

----------


## Detelina

> Detelina hvala ti na pomoći. Stimulaciju ti je propisao doktor iz Turske pretpostavljam?


Jeste. Ja sam u jednom ciklusu izvadila sve hormone i otisla na pregled. Tamo mi je dr dao sta treba da koristim za stimulaciju, uz dogovor da prati i ginekolog iz Bg. U sledecem ciklusu sam pocela sa hormonima, nakon sto me je treci dan pregledala dr i potvrdila da nema cista i slicno i da mogu da pocnem sa stimulacijom. Ja sam isla na kontrole kod moje dr u Bg, vadila hormone kada mi ona kaze i na osnovu toga mi je smanjila dozu koju sam dobila od dr iz Istanbula. Poslednji pregled sam imala u Istanulu i posle 4 dana aspiraciju. Imala sam ukupno 19 jajnih celija, sa sve smanjenom dozom hormona. Pitaj slobodno sve sto te zanima

----------


## Detelina

> Detelina hvala ti na pomoći. Stimulaciju ti je propisao doktor iz Turske pretpostavljam?


E da, inace sam tebala da pocnem sa stimulacijom drugi dan, ali je to bila nedelja...pa sam tek u ponedeljak pocela...nije nista uticalo.

----------


## Carica

> Jeste. Ja sam u jednom ciklusu izvadila sve hormone i otisla na pregled. Tamo mi je dr dao sta treba da koristim za stimulaciju, uz dogovor da prati i ginekolog iz Bg. U sledecem ciklusu sam pocela sa hormonima, nakon sto me je treci dan pregledala dr i potvrdila da nema cista i slicno i da mogu da pocnem sa stimulacijom. Ja sam isla na kontrole kod moje dr u Bg, vadila hormone kada mi ona kaze i na osnovu toga mi je smanjila dozu koju sam dobila od dr iz Istanbula. Poslednji pregled sam imala u Istanulu i posle 4 dana aspiraciju. Imala sam ukupno 19 jajnih celija, sa sve smanjenom dozom hormona. Pitaj slobodno sve sto te zanima


Ja sam se čula s dr Suleyman Tosun mailom. Rekao mi je da trebamo doći 3-4 dana prije aspiracije. Ali nije mi baš detaljno rekao kad da mu se javim zbog određivanja stimulacije. A za nalaze mi je rekao da treba TSH, t4, kks, ali nije mi ništa rekao za PAPA tedt6, briseve itd jer kod nas to obavezno traže prije stimulacije

----------


## Detelina

Da, ni meni nista od toga nisu trazili. Valjda se kod njih podrazumeva da ides sve redovno da kontrolises. Ja sam sama sve u radila pre stimulacije...cak sam i hiv, hepatitis, briseve, papa, uz dojki...sve sto bi moglo da utice na vto i trudnocu posle.
E da, pored hormona i hormona stitne trazio mi je i AMH...to sam zaboravila da napisem.
Mislim da kada mu sve posaljes onda tek moze da ti da terapiju. Po meni je bolje sto vise rezultata da imaju, bolje mogu da procene stanje i odrede terapiju.

----------


## Carica

> Da, ni meni nista od toga nisu trazili. Valjda se kod njih podrazumeva da ides sve redovno da kontrolises. Ja sam sama sve u radila pre stimulacije...cak sam i hiv, hepatitis, briseve, papa, uz dojki...sve sto bi moglo da utice na vto i trudnocu posle.
> E da, pored hormona i hormona stitne trazio mi je i AMH...to sam zaboravila da napisem.
> Mislim da kada mu sve posaljes onda tek moze da ti da terapiju. Po meni je bolje sto vise rezultata da imaju, bolje mogu da procene stanje i odrede terapiju.


Detelina puno si mi pomogla. Jesi li i ti bila kod dr. Tosuna? Kakav ti je dojam o njemu?

----------


## Detelina

> Detelina puno si mi pomogla. Jesi li i ti bila kod dr. Tosuna? Kakav ti je dojam o njemu?


Da, i ja sam bila kod Sulejmana. Super je dr, nije bas nesto pricljiv, isprica samo ono sto je vazno za tebe i za sam proces vantelesne. Na samoj aspiraciji je bio super, dosao je pre anesteziologa, malo se salio, ispricao sta ce tacno da urade. Obisao mi je posle same aspiracije da me obavesti da je sve ok i koliko ima jajnih celija. Narednih dana sam imala dve kontrole kod njega, dao mi savete sta treba da jedem da ne dodje do hiper-a. Na samom embriotransferu je okrenuo monitor ka meni i pokazao mi kako radi i gde je ubacio embrione, cak mi je i dao sliku gde su ubaceni.

----------


## Carica

Pozdrav
Ima li netko iz Hrvatske da je išao u Tursku u postupak? Kod koga ste išli na prvi dio postupka u Hrvatskoj (folikulometrije itd)?

----------


## Carica

> Da, i ja sam bila kod Sulejmana. Super je dr, nije bas nesto pricljiv, isprica samo ono sto je vazno za tebe i za sam proces vantelesne. Na samoj aspiraciji je bio super, dosao je pre anesteziologa, malo se salio, ispricao sta ce tacno da urade. Obisao mi je posle same aspiracije da me obavesti da je sve ok i koliko ima jajnih celija. Narednih dana sam imala dve kontrole kod njega, dao mi savete sta treba da jedem da ne dodje do hiper-a. Na samom embriotransferu je okrenuo monitor ka meni i pokazao mi kako radi i gde je ubacio embrione, cak mi je i dao sliku gde su ubaceni.


Draga Detelina 
Možeš li mi pomoći oko još jednog pitanja. Budući da si započela postupak u Srbiji ako sam dobro shvatila, kako si sa lijekovima u avion. Jer navodno lijekovi moraju biti na hladnom a dio lijekova se mora uzimati po dolasku u Istanbul. Može li se dogovoriti sa doktorom da se dio lijekova uzme u Istanbulu za taj period ili si ih nosila sa sobom?

----------


## Detelina

> Draga Detelina 
> Možeš li mi pomoći oko još jednog pitanja. Budući da si započela postupak u Srbiji ako sam dobro shvatila, kako si sa lijekovima u avion. Jer navodno lijekovi moraju biti na hladnom a dio lijekova se mora uzimati po dolasku u Istanbul. Može li se dogovoriti sa doktorom da se dio lijekova uzme u Istanbulu za taj period ili si ih nosila sa sobom?


Naravno, tu sam da pomognem

----------


## Detelina

> Draga Detelina 
> Možeš li mi pomoći oko još jednog pitanja. Budući da si započela postupak u Srbiji ako sam dobro shvatila, kako si sa lijekovima u avion. Jer navodno lijekovi moraju biti na hladnom a dio lijekova se mora uzimati po dolasku u Istanbul. Može li se dogovoriti sa doktorom da se dio lijekova uzme u Istanbulu za taj period ili si ih nosila sa sobom?


Naravno, tu sam da pomognem

----------


## Detelina

> Naravno, tu sam da pomognem





> Draga Detelina 
> Možeš li mi pomoći oko još jednog pitanja. Budući da si započela postupak u Srbiji ako sam dobro shvatila, kako si sa lijekovima u avion. Jer navodno lijekovi moraju biti na hladnom a dio lijekova se mora uzimati po dolasku u Istanbul. Može li se dogovoriti sa doktorom da se dio lijekova uzme u Istanbulu za taj period ili si ih nosila sa sobom?


Naravno, tu sam da pomognem

----------


## Detelina

> Draga Detelina 
> Možeš li mi pomoći oko još jednog pitanja. Budući da si započela postupak u Srbiji ako sam dobro shvatila, kako si sa lijekovima u avion. Jer navodno lijekovi moraju biti na hladnom a dio lijekova se mora uzimati po dolasku u Istanbul. Može li se dogovoriti sa doktorom da se dio lijekova uzme u Istanbulu za taj period ili si ih nosila sa sobom?


Naravno, tu sam da pomognem 
Mi smo isli kolima u Istanbul. Ja sam koristila GonalF pen, i kada smo krenuli imala sam samo za taj jos jedan dan kada stignem tamo (tj vece, posto smo putovali 10 sati). Ceteotide sam primila u bolnici to jutro kada smo krenuli u Istanbul.Sutradan sam otisla na kontrolu kod dr Sulejmana, posle pregleda sam primila terapiju kod njih u ordinaciji posto nisam imala svoju. Tu sam i kupila jednu injekciju koja se koristi kao stop i koju sam dva dana kasnije sama sebi dala...bilo je u sred noci.
Sve i svemu, mozes i kod njoh da uzmes sve sto ti fali. Ako nosis svoju slobodno stavi u neku termos torbu sa onim malim patronama leda i spakuj u kofer. Nece ti niko praviti problem na aerodromu, a dovoljno ce biti da izdrzi par sati puta.

----------


## Carica

> Naravno, tu sam da pomognem ������
> Mi smo isli kolima u Istanbul. Ja sam koristila GonalF pen, i kada smo krenuli imala sam samo za taj jos jedan dan kada stignem tamo (tj vece, posto smo putovali 10 sati). Ceteotide sam primila u bolnici to jutro kada smo krenuli u Istanbul.Sutradan sam otisla na kontrolu kod dr Sulejmana, posle pregleda sam primila terapiju kod njih u ordinaciji posto nisam imala svoju. Tu sam i kupila jednu injekciju koja se koristi kao stop i koju sam dva dana kasnije sama sebi dala...bilo je u sred noci.
> Sve i svemu, mozes i kod njoh da uzmes sve sto ti fali. Ako nosis svoju slobodno stavi u neku termos torbu sa onim malim patronama leda i spakuj u kofer. Nece ti niko praviti problem na aerodromu, a dovoljno ce biti da izdrzi par sati puta.


Hvala ti puno na odgovorima. Puno mi znače. Ići ćemo vjerojatno u petom mjesecu, nadam se da neće biti problema.

----------


## Lili Lili

Postovane, nova sam na forumu. Muz i ja smo saznali prije dva mjeseca da on ima azoospermiju. Ja imam 28, on 30 godina. Ja sam mislila cijelo vrijeme da sam ja problem jer imam PCOS i neredovne cikluse. Dva puta u mjesec dana je radio spermiogram koji je oba puta pokazao 0. Njegova dijagnoza je zbog toga sto je kao mali imao mobilne testise koji su spusteni jedan rano u trecoj godini a drugi u petoj. Doktor je rekao da je to razlog i da je jedino rijesenje Micro Tese operacija, tj. prvo ce uraditi tese pa ako ne nadju nista onda micro tese. Postupak je za dva mjeseca. Rekao mu je da ne mora nista piti od vitamina i sl., kao to ne pomaze. Mi smo svakako kupili orthomol fertil i pije med sa orasima i celerom, eto ne moze odmoci pa je odlucio da pije. Mene zanima recimo ako nista ne nadju micro tesom moze li se desiti da nakon odredjenog vremena ako odlucimo ponoviti micro tese nadju nesto? Je li se desavalo nekom takvo nesto? Ja sam optimisticna ali eto, trebamo biti spremni na sve. Hvala Vam i sretno nam. <3

----------


## srecnaruka

Pozdrav svima,
Suprug i ja smo pre tri i po godine saznali za dijagnozu azoospermija. Ja imam 29 godina, a on 42. U prethodne dve godine imali smo dve vantelesne, u kojima su punkcijom (TESA) pronadjeni spermatozoidi koji su oplodili jajne celije, imali smo dobre embrione ocenjene najvisim ocenama, ali nazalost nije doslo do implementacije.  :Sad:  Odlucili smo se da trecu vantelesnu uradimo kod dr Emrea, kome smo pisali i koji je na osnovu hormonskog statusa MM napisao da je rec o opstruktivnoj azoosperimiji iako su svi urolozi koje smo konsultovali u Srbiji, a bilo ih je vise, rekli da je u pitanju neopstruktivna azoospermija. Iskustvo Deteline nas je dodatno ohrabrilo da se obratimo doktoru i moram da kazem da iako sam nova na forumu, svaki uspeh me veoma obraduje, jer svi mi imamo isti cilj. Htela bih da pitam one koji su isli kod dr Emrea koliko dana su ostajale u Turskoj i da li je bolje ici na stimulaciju tamo ili moze da se zapocne u Srbiji, sto mi je opet nejasno jer su meni u toku prethodnih postupaka u toku folikulometrija menjali terapiju u skladu sa hormonskim statusom, a ne znam kako to funkcionise na daljinu. 
Zelim svima svu srecu!!!

----------


## Bicesuper

Cao, dobrodosla, nazalost...
Ovde vecina ljudi sugerise da se ide pravo na Microtese, da nema potrebe za dve intervencije...
Dosta njih je islo na biopsije, punkcije pa si na kraju ipak zavrsili na microtese kao najsofisticiranijoj metodi.
Prpblem je sto se ona ne radi u Srbiji bar koliko znam.Mozda je to razlog zasto doktori ovde preporucuju nesto drugo da se proba, pa tek onda micro.
ako nije tajna ko vam je dr?
jeste uradili hormone, genetiku

----------


## Lili Lili

> Cao, dobrodosla, nazalost...
> Ovde vecina ljudi sugerise da se ide pravo na Microtese, da nema potrebe za dve intervencije...
> Dosta njih je islo na biopsije, punkcije pa si na kraju ipak zavrsili na microtese kao najsofisticiranijoj metodi.
> Prpblem je sto se ona ne radi u Srbiji bar koliko znam.Mozda je to razlog zasto doktori ovde preporucuju nesto drugo da se proba, pa tek onda micro.
> ako nije tajna ko vam je dr?
> jeste uradili hormone, genetiku


Postovana, jesmo uradili. Mi smo u Minhenu i ovdje radimo sve. Urolog je dr. Hofmann Meyer (ne znam je li ima neko ovdje da je imao iskustva s njim) i rekao da su sanse 50%, i ako ne nadje nista na microtese da ne moze biti otac, to je mog muza a i mene pogodilo ali je bio direktan skroz. Nadu su mi vratili ovi postovi i doktori iz Turske, ali o tome necemo jos razmisljati. U junu ima operaciju microtese, ja se nadam da cemo uspjeti nesto pronaci.
FSH je dosta visok 53, LH 10, testosteron je u granicama normale ali je blizi donjoj granici, selen je nesto ispod granice. Genetika i kariotip su u redu.
Dijagnoza je dosta teska ali vidim da nije nista nemoguce.
Sretno nam svima.

----------


## srecnaruka

Nisam sigurna na koga se pitanje odnosilo, pa ću i ja odgovoriti.  :Smile:  U našem okruženju postoji par koji je sa istom dijagnozom dobio dete u Genesisu, pa smo i mi dva pokušaja imali tamo. Za dr Crnogorac imamo samo reci hvale - odličan stručnjak i divna osoba! Što se hormona tiče, svi nalazi MM su u referentnim vrednostima, kao i genetika.

----------


## babymib

> Pozdrav svima,
> Suprug i ja smo pre tri i po godine saznali za dijagnozu azoospermija. Ja imam 29 godina, a on 42. U prethodne dve godine imali smo dve vantelesne, u kojima su punkcijom (TESA) pronadjeni spermatozoidi koji su oplodili jajne celije, imali smo dobre embrione ocenjene najvisim ocenama, ali nazalost nije doslo do implementacije.  Odlucili smo se da trecu vantelesnu uradimo kod dr Emrea, kome smo pisali i koji je na osnovu hormonskog statusa MM napisao da je rec o opstruktivnoj azoosperimiji iako su svi urolozi koje smo konsultovali u Srbiji, a bilo ih je vise, rekli da je u pitanju neopstruktivna azoospermija. Iskustvo Deteline nas je dodatno ohrabrilo da se obratimo doktoru i moram da kazem da iako sam nova na forumu, svaki uspeh me veoma obraduje, jer svi mi imamo isti cilj. Htela bih da pitam one koji su isli kod dr Emrea koliko dana su ostajale u Turskoj i da li je bolje ici na stimulaciju tamo ili moze da se zapocne u Srbiji, sto mi je opet nejasno jer su meni u toku prethodnih postupaka u toku folikulometrija menjali terapiju u skladu sa hormonskim statusom, a ne znam kako to funkcionise na daljinu. 
> Zelim svima svu srecu!!!


Zdravo, evo ja mogu da odgovorim za ovaj deo oko koga se dvoumiš - oko stimulacije. Ja sam stimulaciju radila u Srbiji od 1.dana pa do 7.dana - a onda smo isli u Istanbul. za to vreme ideš kod svog ginekologa na UZ i šalješ ginekologu u Turskoj  informacije po kojim ti on priča kada da menjaš i šta ili kada se ubacuje duga vrsta inekcije. U principu lagano baš ide. Mi smo u Turskoj bili 15 dana mada može i kraće da se ostaje ali meni su apiraciju radi dosta kasno- ja mislim 17.dan tako da se sve prolongiralo.

----------


## Bicesuper

> Nisam sigurna na koga se pitanje odnosilo, pa ću i ja odgovoriti.  U našem okruženju postoji par koji je sa istom dijagnozom dobio dete u Genesisu, pa smo i mi dva pokušaja imali tamo. Za dr Crnogorac imamo samo reci hvale - odličan stručnjak i divna osoba! Što se hormona tiče, svi nalazi MM su u referentnim vrednostima, kao i genetika.


Cao, dobrodosla...
Nije mi izasla tvoja poruka pa sam pitanje postavila drugoj devojci, ali hvala i tebi na odgovoru.
Cula sam za Genesis... Iskreno svi mi idemo kod dr Emre zbog pronalaska spermatozoida a vama to ne predstavlja problem. Koliko shvatam vi ste imali uvek spermatozoide i to dobijene punkcijom...
Za VTO su najbitniji embriolozi, pa mozda da vidite gde su takvi strucnjaci najbolji...
Je l vama svaki spermogram bio 0?
Kako li je dr Emre dao dijagnozu opstruktivne?
Je l ako je opstruktivna nesto predstavlja prepreku i kad se to resi, moze se zatrudneti kako god...
Tako da nece izostati dobar ishod.

----------


## Bicesuper

> Nisam sigurna na koga se pitanje odnosilo, pa ću i ja odgovoriti.  U našem okruženju postoji par koji je sa istom dijagnozom dobio dete u Genesisu, pa smo i mi dva pokušaja imali tamo. Za dr Crnogorac imamo samo reci hvale - odličan stručnjak i divna osoba! Što se hormona tiče, svi nalazi MM su u referentnim vrednostima, kao i genetika.


Jos jedno pitanje, ko vam je bio urolog? Dr Crnogorac je ginekolog, ko Vam je radio punkcije i da li vam je taj dr i dao dijagnozu azzo ili ste isli na vise mesta

----------


## srecnaruka

Obe smo radili u Genesisu. Radio nam je njihov doktor, a konsultovali smo više urologa pre samog postupka.

----------


## srecnaruka

Hvala na ovim rečima.  :Smile:  Svaki spermogram u protekle tri i po godine je bio 0. Ni ja nisam sigurna za ovu dijagnozu opstrukcije, jer nam niko od drugih dr to nije pomenuo, a dr Emre je to zaključio na osnovu hormona i dosadašnjih punkcija. Želim vam puno sreće!

----------


## Bicesuper

> Hvala na ovim rečima.  Svaki spermogram u protekle tri i po godine je bio 0. Ni ja nisam sigurna za ovu dijagnozu opstrukcije, jer nam niko od drugih dr to nije pomenuo, a dr Emre je to zaključio na osnovu hormona i dosadašnjih punkcija. Želim vam puno sreće!


Па ја сам негде читала да се никада не може са 100 посто сигурности рећи да ли је опструктивна или не.
Срећа Ваша па је опструктивна, дакле немате проблем са производњом.
Можете увек да их нађете дакле успећете сигурно.
Још једном , потребни су вам добри ембриолози,а не микротеса, ви немате проблем да се нађу...

----------


## Ninilana

> pozdrav, da li ima netko aktivan?
> i mi smo azoo...
> 2 spermiograma 0, testosteron i lh u redu, FSH povišen 31
> pregled kod urologa  (ultrazvuk color doppler) - mali testisi, sve ostalo izgleda u redu
> 
> idući korak sam je termin kod Hauptmanna u ZGu i konzultacije u poliklinici CITO u Splitu. 
> Također, smo mislili tražiti konzultacije i sa liječnicima u Njemačkoj (dr. Schulz) preko video calla.
> 
> Pročitala sam sve što ste pisali i popratila sve vezano uz Tursku, ali nisam uspjela shvatiti da li je netko uspio ostvariti trudnoću?
> ...


Nisam dugo gledala forum pa ni ovo vidila. Ako si pročitala sve postove naći ćeš naše iskustvo apropo ovog puta. I mi smo prvo išli u Hauptmana pa u Cito. U Hauptmana smo više bili kao prvi pregled pa ajmo vidjeti. A Cito apsoluno ne preporučam. Hauptman je dobar doktor ali radi samo TESE a ne mTESE. Govorim ti ovo da preskočite svo nepotrebno lutanje i gubljenje vremena i pogledate hoćete li u Emrea ili Tansela.

----------


## Carica

Pozdrav svima,
Ima li nekoga tko planira uskoro u Tursku? Mi smo odlučili ići ovaj mjesec bez obzira na koronu i sve.. Voljela bi da se javi još netko ako ide uskoro. Mi se već pripremamo za put, iako idemo krajem mjeseca. Znate li kakvi su uvjeti plaćanja tamo u poliklinici, ne znam treba li nositi gotovinu ili se može platiti karticom?

----------


## babymib

> Pozdrav svima,
> Ima li nekoga tko planira uskoro u Tursku? Mi smo odlučili ići ovaj mjesec bez obzira na koronu i sve.. Voljela bi da se javi još netko ako ide uskoro. Mi se već pripremamo za put, iako idemo krajem mjeseca. Znate li kakvi su uvjeti plaćanja tamo u poliklinici, ne znam treba li nositi gotovinu ili se može platiti karticom?


Moj muz i ja se spremamo da idemo ali ne pre jula, avgusta zbog nekih analiza jos koje treba da uradimo. Placanje se kod dr.Emrea vrsi u ordinaciji bar pricam za trosan vantelesne i mi smo placali kesom mislim da nema opcija placanja karticom, a za microTESE ne znam da li se placa u bolnici ili isto kod njih u ordinaciji mozda najbolje da njih pitate

----------


## La Coruna

Pozdrav svima

----------


## Donna9

Pozdrav svima, podijelila bih update naše situacije. Pisala sam prije 2-3 godine da je mm dijagnosticirana varikokela i azoospermija (dva spremiograma u dva različita laba). Kao dijete imao je migrirajuće testise koji su spušteni kirurškim putem jako kasno.  Rađena je mikrotese u Cita, nađen materijal i zamrznut, i napravljena je poslije i operacija varikokele. Nismo još krenuli u postupak. Mm je išao nedavno na kontrolni pregled testisa, izvadio hormone i napravio spremiogram. FSH i LH se smanjili, testosteron porastao, svi su lijepo u granicama, a najneočekivanije, pojavilo se i 6 milijuna spermija! Doktorica je rekla da se ne može ništa prognozirati kakva će biti dalje situacija, pa bih voljela bih čuti ako ima netko sa sličnim iskustvom da su se spermiji pojavili, je li to privremeno, je li s vremenom bila ikakva promjena, na bolje, na gore...

----------


## babymib

Cao, čitajući tvoj kometar ja sam se potpuno oduševila. Ja bih rekla da to samo znači da je uzrok azo kod rvoj supruga zapravo bila varikokela.

----------


## Donna9

> Cao, čitajući tvoj kometar ja sam se potpuno oduševila. Ja bih rekla da to samo znači da je uzrok azo kod rvoj supruga zapravo bila varikokela.


Tako bih i ja rekla, samo mi je čudno jer nisam baš čula za slučajeve da je došlo do poboljšanja dijagnoze azoo nakon operacije... Mm ju je operirao više radi boli i vrućine koju je osjećao u testisima

----------


## Bicesuper

> Tako bih i ja rekla, samo mi je čudno jer nisam baš čula za slučajeve da je došlo do poboljšanja dijagnoze azoo nakon operacije... Mm ju je operirao više radi boli i vrućine koju je osjećao u testisima


Cao, divno je to cuti, blago vama... 
Meni je isto cudno, ali je sigurno variocela bila razlog azospermije, znaci bila je opstruktivna, ima spermatozoida ali ne mogu da prodju...
On je radio i microtese i operaciju variocele?

----------


## Carica

Donna9
I moj mm ima varicocele na jednom testisu, ali nije išao operirati.
Sutra putujemo u Istanbul na planirani micro TESE, jako smo uzbuđeni i nadamo se čudu. 
U svakom slučaju ću vam javiti svima kako je prošlo jer znam da znači onima koji se možda tek spremaju ići.

----------


## placicamala

> Donna9
> I moj mm ima varicocele na jednom testisu, ali nije išao operirati.
> Sutra putujemo u Istanbul na planirani micro TESE, jako smo uzbuđeni i nadamo se čudu. 
> U svakom slučaju ću vam javiti svima kako je prošlo jer znam da znači onima koji se možda tek spremaju ići.


Verujte, jer cuda su moguca

----------


## Donna9

> Cao, divno je to cuti, blago vama... 
> Meni je isto cudno, ali je sigurno variocela bila razlog azospermije, znaci bila je opstruktivna, ima spermatozoida ali ne mogu da prodju...
> On je radio i microtese i operaciju variocele?


Da, prvo microtese da znamo na čemu smo, a kasnije i varikocelu. Da se znalo da može doći do poboljšanja, mogla se i izbjeći microtese, no što je tu je.

----------


## Donna9

> Donna9
> I moj mm ima varicocele na jednom testisu, ali nije išao operirati.
> Sutra putujemo u Istanbul na planirani micro TESE, jako smo uzbuđeni i nadamo se čudu. 
> U svakom slučaju ću vam javiti svima kako je prošlo jer znam da znači onima koji se možda tek spremaju ići.


Sretno!!!!

----------


## Carica

Drage moje, evo da vam se javim iz Istanbula. Zasada ću vam reći kratko, a kada sve bude gotovo napisati ću detalje. U srijedu smo došli u Istanbul, jučer je dr. Emre poslao mm na spermiogram. Danas smo dobili rezultate i našli su 3 pokretna i 7 nepokretnih spermija u ejakulatu koji su zamrznuli.
Sutra će opet ići na spermiogram, a na dan aspiracije još jednom ili dva puta pa ćemo pokušati na taj način prikupiti spermije za oplodnju. Ako ne uspiju prikupiti dovoljno dobrih spermija tada će u utorak ići na microTESE.

----------


## babymib

Sjajnooo!!! Odlicne vesti, prvo sto cete verovatno uspeti i bez microTESE, a eve i da dodje do toga znas da ce naci jos jer ih definitivno proizvodi! Bas sam srecna zbog Vas iskreno, a pogotovo sto vam se dedava isto kao i nama i znam koliko ste sigurno i vi srecni... jel ti sad radis i stimulaciju?

----------


## Carica

Da jako smo sretni!! Hvala svima koji su pisali ovdje jer bez vas ne bi ni znali za Istanbul!
I zato ako itko treba ikakve informacije, neka me kontaktira u bilo koje doba ako mogu ikako pomoći. 
Jučer smo dobili rezultat drugog spermiograma. Našli su još tri pokretna i 8 nepokretnih.
Ja sam u stimulaciji i imam zakazanu aspiraciju za utorak. Nadamo se da će spermiji biti dovoljno dobri za oplodnju.

----------


## Bicesuper

Bas sam srećna zbog vas…
Kad god pročitam ovako nešto vrisnem od sreće…
Bilo bi super da se izbegne microtese ali i da ide na to naći će se dovoljno materijala, tako da ste bez brige…
Mi se još lomimo da li paralelna stimulacija ili ne… vi ste se odlucili za paralelnu?

----------


## Carica

Da. Ja sam počela sa stimulacijom još u Hrvatskoj (7 dana). Nastavila još 5 dana ovdje. Danas primam štopericu.
Mi smo prije godinu dana i u Hrvatskoj imali na spermiogramu nekoliko spermija nakon čega su nas rekli da ipak napravimo TESE. 
MM je bio na TESE zahvatu u Hrvatskoj i nije nađeno NIŠTA. Poslije TESE smo radili još dva spermiograma i oba su bila čista 0. Rekli su nam da odustanemo. Ja sam vjerovala da mora nešto biti i odlučili smo ići paralelno na stimulaciju i microTESE u Istanbul. Na sve ili ništa...

----------


## Donna9

Odlične vijesti da su u Istanbulu ipak našli nekoliko komada na spremiogramu! Ako se bude trebala raditi microtese, bit će ih i tamo, očito se proizvode :D Super što niste odustali, želim Vam puno sreće u nastavku! Ako nije tajna, gdje ste u Hrvatskoj radili TESE zahvat?

----------


## Carica

Nije nikakva tajna. TESE smo radili u Zagrebu u Vinogradskoj što smatram našom najvećom greškom do sada i ne bi preporučila nikome. Imamo jako loše iskustvo s njima. Mislim da smo pogriješili što nismo išli na Rebro, ali sad je gotovo.

----------


## babymib

> Da. Ja sam počela sa stimulacijom još u Hrvatskoj (7 dana). Nastavila još 5 dana ovdje. Danas primam štopericu.
> Mi smo prije godinu dana i u Hrvatskoj imali na spermiogramu nekoliko spermija nakon čega su nas rekli da ipak napravimo TESE. 
> MM je bio na TESE zahvatu u Hrvatskoj i nije nađeno NIŠTA. Poslije TESE smo radili još dva spermiograma i oba su bila čista 0. Rekli su nam da odustanemo. Ja sam vjerovala da mora nešto biti i odlučili smo ići paralelno na stimulaciju i microTESE u Istanbul. Na sve ili ništa...


Samo vera! Toliko mi je drago! Javljaj nam se i posle aspiracije, držimo palčeve da bude što više super embriona! Ako ti bude nešto trebalo slobodno i ti piši, ali koliko vidim i sama se super snalaziš  :Smile: 
Koji je tvoj ginekolog u Istanbulu?

----------


## Bicesuper

> Da. Ja sam počela sa stimulacijom još u Hrvatskoj (7 dana). Nastavila još 5 dana ovdje. Danas primam štopericu.
> Mi smo prije godinu dana i u Hrvatskoj imali na spermiogramu nekoliko spermija nakon čega su nas rekli da ipak napravimo TESE. 
> MM je bio na TESE zahvatu u Hrvatskoj i nije nađeno NIŠTA. Poslije TESE smo radili još dva spermiograma i oba su bila čista 0. Rekli su nam da odustanemo. Ja sam vjerovala da mora nešto biti i odlučili smo ići paralelno na stimulaciju i microTESE u Istanbul. Na sve ili ništa...


Ne mogu da verujem da na tese nije bilo nista, a na spremogramu je imao...
Mada je tese trazenje na slepo...
Samo napred, sve ce se super zavrsiti.
Mi nismo skroz iskljucili donaciju kao opciju, pa se zato mislim da li da radim sve paralelno, jer ako nista ne nadju moje celije se bacaju, nazalost...
Mi smo zbog korone pakao mnogo vremena izgubili, skoro 9 meseci...
Sad je mm na terapiji, pa cemo ponoviti spermogram ihormone, da vidimo da li je uticalo...
Pisi nam sve, ja se, kao i ostli, mnogo radujem

----------


## Carica

I mi smo se iznenadili da nije ništa bilo na TESE, baš smo bili u šoku, ali eto tako je bilo... TESE smo radili u 10/2020. 
Danas smo bili u klinici Jinamed gdje će sutra biti aspiracija, išli smo raditi PCR test na COVID, ja sam još krv vadila za anesteziju, nadam se da će to sve biti ok... 
Mm je napravi također sve testove i PCR u slučaju da će ipak morati na operaciju.
Javiti ću sutra kako je prošlo.

----------


## Carica

Hvala ti. Zasad se dobro snalazimo i slobodno vrijeme koristimo za razgledavanje grada.
Ginekolog mi je Suleyman Tosun.

----------


## babymib

> Hvala ti. Zasad se dobro snalazimo i slobodno vrijeme koristimo za razgledavanje grada.
> Ginekolog mi je Suleyman Tosun.


Javljaj nam lepe vesti  :Heart:  ... e pa tebi je kao i Detelini i još jednoj devojci, samo je moj Numan Bayazit  :Smile: ...

----------


## Carica

Evo drage moje mi smo gotovi za danas. Izvadili su mi 18 stanica! A mm je morao dati 3 puta danas uzorak da skupi dovoljno spermija. Na kraju su rekli da će biti dovoljno i da ne treba na operaciju.
Čekamo da vidimo koliko će se oploditi.

----------


## Carica

Uspjeli su oploditi 13 stanica!

----------


## Donna9

> Uspjeli su oploditi 13 stanica!


Odlične vijesti! Baš mi je drago! :D

----------


## kudri

Curke, nije tema ovog topika, ali vidim da ste tu među aktivnijima - trebam preporuku za uzv prohodnost jajovoda, ali privatno!! Hvala puno!

----------


## babymib

> Uspjeli su oploditi 13 stanica!


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  bravooooo za Vas...svu sreću Vam želim. Ako nije glupo pitanje, hoćete li transfer raditi odmah ili ćete raditi FET?

----------


## Bicesuper

> Uspjeli su oploditi 13 stanica!


Jooooj koja sreca....
Bravooooo
Suze mi krenule... 
I jos bez operacija, ma fantazija... 
Kako si podnela stimulaciju, to te nisam pitala?
Ja cu je raditi celu u Turskoj, ovde nemam ginekologa koji bi me pratio... a to je vrlo bitno

----------


## Carica

Danas sam bila kod dr. Sulejmana, pregledao me je još zadnji put prije transfera i rekao da sam spremna.
Sutra transfer 2 embrija vraćamo na preporuku doktora, a vjerojatno će biti još dva ili tri za zamrznuti. To ćemo znati tek sutra. 
Stimulaciju sam radila pola u Hrvatskoj pola u Turskoj. Podnijela sam iznenađujuće dobro, baš sam se toga nekako bojala, ali na kraju nisam imala nikakvih posebnih nuspojava, osjećala sam se normalno. 
Moram reći da su lijekovi ovdje puunoo jeftiniji nego u Hrvatskoj. Skoro i duplo, tako da smo tu nešto i uštedjeli.
Za sve ovdje imam samo riječi hvale, jako su nam pomogli oko svega. Lijekove su nam nabavljali da ne moramo u ljekarnu itd itd.

----------


## Carica

2 embrija vraćena, 5 zamrznutih. Pravo čudo za nas. Još ne možemo vjerovati da nakon 3 godine napokon imamo šansu možda vidjeti pozitivan test za 10 dana. Nama je i to veliko postignuće! Sve se čini nestvarno. Ja i mm se stalno pogledavamo i pitamo da li se ovo stvarno nama događa nakon svih razočaranja do sada. Svjesna sam da imamo još puno izazova pred sobom, ali već ovo je veliko čudo kojeg ne bi bilo bez ovog foruma gdje sam saznala za doktore u Turskoj. Zato vam veliko hvala i ako netko ima bilo kakvo pitanje, tu sam

----------


## babymib

> 2 embrija vraćena, 5 zamrznutih. Pravo čudo za nas. Još ne možemo vjerovati da nakon 3 godine napokon imamo šansu možda vidjeti pozitivan test za 10 dana. Nama je i to veliko postignuće! Sve se čini nestvarno. Ja i mm se stalno pogledavamo i pitamo da li se ovo stvarno nama događa nakon svih razočaranja do sada. Svjesna sam da imamo još puno izazova pred sobom, ali već ovo je veliko čudo kojeg ne bi bilo bez ovog foruma gdje sam saznala za doktore u Turskoj. Zato vam veliko hvala i ako netko ima bilo kakvo pitanje, tu sam


Prelepooo  ❤ toliko sam srecna zbog Vas!!!
Nadam se da se dobro osecas i da ce sve biti savrseno! 
Javljaj nam se sa vestima

----------


## Bicesuper

> 2 embrija vraćena, 5 zamrznutih. Pravo čudo za nas. Još ne možemo vjerovati da nakon 3 godine napokon imamo šansu možda vidjeti pozitivan test za 10 dana. Nama je i to veliko postignuće! Sve se čini nestvarno. Ja i mm se stalno pogledavamo i pitamo da li se ovo stvarno nama događa nakon svih razočaranja do sada. Svjesna sam da imamo još puno izazova pred sobom, ali već ovo je veliko čudo kojeg ne bi bilo bez ovog foruma gdje sam saznala za doktore u Turskoj. Zato vam veliko hvala i ako netko ima bilo kakvo pitanje, tu sam


Fantasticnoooooooooo.
Jvaljaj nam se...
Imate za dovoljno pokusaja, uspeli ste  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Carica

Drage moje, nažalost nije nam uspjelo iz prve. Beta negativna...
Uskoro ponovno za Istanbul

----------


## babymib

> Drage moje, nažalost nije nam uspjelo iz prve. Beta negativna...
> Uskoro ponovno za Istanbul


Zao mi je jako, apsolutno mogu da zamislim kako se osećate , ali odlicno je sto imate zamrznute embrione a sa njima je mnogo veći procenat uspešnosti.

----------


## Sanjalica123

Pozdrav svima, da li neko ko je vec odlazio u Tursku na mTese moze malo da me uputi. Suprug i ja se pripremamo za odlazak tamo, koliko ranije je potrebno zakazati operaciju? Da li ce biti potrebno da se ovde urade neke analize? U stvari, meni bi svaka korisna informacija dobro dosla. Nadam se da ima jos vas koji se spremate za odlazak tamo. Srecno, svima nama

----------


## placicamala

> Pozdrav svima, da li neko ko je vec odlazio u Tursku na mTese moze malo da me uputi. Suprug i ja se pripremamo za odlazak tamo, koliko ranije je potrebno zakazati operaciju? Da li ce biti potrebno da se ovde urade neke analize? U stvari, meni bi svaka korisna informacija dobro dosla. Nadam se da ima jos vas koji se spremate za odlazak tamo. Srecno, svima nama


Zdravo, mi smo bili prosle godine. Posle 13-14 dana je bila mtese, ali to je zato sto sam uporedo imala ja stimulaciju. Moj muz je svakog meseca radio fsh, lh, estradiol i testosteron. Ako ne planirate stimulaciju odmah onda verujem da cete biti tamo krace. Ako vas jos nesto interesuje slobodno pisite. Srecno

----------


## Nina92

Zdravo. Muz i ja takodje idemo u Tursku sad u septembru, na mTesu i uporedo je i stimulacija. Mozes li molim te opisati kako ide sav taj proces? I hvala puno do neba.

----------


## Nina92

Zdravo. Muz i ja takodje idemo na mTesu sada u septembru kod doktora Tansela i uporedo na stimulaciju. Mozes li ispricati onako kako to ukratko sve ide? Hvala unaprijed puno na odgovoru.

----------


## placicamala

> Zdravo. Muz i ja takodje idemo na mTesu sada u septembru kod doktora Tansela i uporedo na stimulaciju. Mozes li ispricati onako kako to ukratko sve ide? Hvala unaprijed puno na odgovoru.


Drugog dana menstruacije krece stimulacija, rade se analize i pregled i doktor odredjuje terapiju. Imate kontrole kad vam odredi doktor, kad proceni da su jajne celije zrele radi se aspiracija pod anestezijom, nije nista strasno, traje 20 minuta. Posle sat vremena mozes da ides. Pre aspiracije istog dana prvo rade mtese. Ako uspete sa oplodnjom onda 3 ili 5 dana cekaju da se razvijaju embrioni. Mozete odmah da radite transfer ili da zamrznete.

----------


## Sanjalica123

Mi verujemo da cemo biti uspešni sa mTese, tako da cemo mi uporedo raditi stimulaciju. Da li je vas suprug proveravao hormone po savetu doktora ili ste vi sami hteli da ih proveravate? Jel kod vaseg supruga bio urrdan hormonski status?  Mi treba ove nedelje da obavimo konsultacije sa doktorom, pa cu ga izbombardovati sa pitanjima

----------


## placicamala

> Mi verujemo da cemo biti uspešni sa mTese, tako da cemo mi uporedo raditi stimulaciju. Da li je vas suprug proveravao hormone po savetu doktora ili ste vi sami hteli da ih proveravate? Jel kod vaseg supruga bio urrdan hormonski status?  Mi treba ove nedelje da obavimo konsultacije sa doktorom, pa cu ga izbombardovati sa pitanjima


Proveravao je hormone svakih mesec dana. Pre toga je naravno uradio kariotip i mikrodelecije, to je bilo u redu. Hormoni su bili visoki, ali nakon terapije uspeo je da budu u granici normalnosti. Kod kog doktora idete?

----------


## Sanjalica123

Mi idemo kod dr Emrea. Obzirom da planiramo nas odlazak za oko dva meseca, mi cemo se cuti sa njim vec ove nedelje, da vidimo sta ce reci. Mom suprugu su hormoni isto bili van granica normalnosti, ali sad vec dosta dugo nismo ni proveravali.

----------


## placicamala

> Mi idemo kod dr Emrea. Obzirom da planiramo nas odlazak za oko dva meseca, mi cemo se cuti sa njim vec ove nedelje, da vidimo sta ce reci. Mom suprugu su hormoni isto bili van granica normalnosti, ali sad vec dosta dugo nismo ni proveravali.


Mislite pozitivno, bice to sve kako treba ❤️

----------


## Carica

Sanjalica, mi smo bili kod dr Emre. Sljedeći tjedan opet idemo na FET.
Doktor je super i sve će vam objasniti ne moraš se ništa brinuti. Ako mogu kako pomoći tu sam.

----------


## babymib

> Sanjalica, mi smo bili kod dr Emre. Sljedeći tjedan opet idemo na FET.
> Doktor je super i sve će vam objasniti ne moraš se ništa brinuti. Ako mogu kako pomoći tu sam.


Carice, i mi se nadamo da sledeće nedelje idemo na FET  :Smile:  jel si ti bese kod Sulejmana Tosuna ili kod Numana Bayazita?

----------


## Carica

> Carice, i mi se nadamo da sledeće nedelje idemo na FET  jel si ti bese kod Sulejmana Tosuna ili kod Numana Bayazita?


Ja sam kod Suleymana. Ti?

----------


## babymib

> Ja sam kod Suleymana. Ti?


E ja sam kod Numana. Nama je transfer ako sve bude ok na kontroli zakazan za 14.09.

----------


## Sanjalica123

> Sanjalica, mi smo bili kod dr Emre. Sljedeći tjedan opet idemo na FET.
> Doktor je super i sve će vam objasniti ne moraš se ništa brinuti. Ako mogu kako pomoći tu sam.


Hvala puno na svim informacijama, kasnije ce mi verovatno trebati pomoc oko trazenje smestaja od vas koji ste vec bile tamo. Da li ste vi radili paralelno stimzlaciju ili ste prvo odradili mTese?

----------


## Carica

> E ja sam kod Numana. Nama je transfer ako sve bude ok na kontroli zakazan za 14.09.


Sretno Vam. Nama je 08.09

----------


## babymib

jao super... čekamo zajedno bete  :Heart:

----------


## Carica

> Hvala puno na svim informacijama, kasnije ce mi verovatno trebati pomoc oko trazenje smestaja od vas koji ste vec bile tamo. Da li ste vi radili paralelno stimzlaciju ili ste prvo odradili mTese?


Sanjalica 
Imaš prije par stranica cijelu moju priču ako te zanima. Mi smo išli paralelno stimulaciju ali na kraju je ispalo da nismo trebali microTese jer su našli u ejakulatu nakon centrifuge. Odluka je na vama hoćete li paralelno ili ćete najprije microTese.

----------


## Carica

Babymib nadam se da će biti pozitivno za obje.
Jeste već imali koji transfer ili vam je ovo prvi? Nisam uspjela popratiti vašu situaciju.

----------


## babymib

> Babymib nadam se da će biti pozitivno za obje.
> Jeste već imali koji transfer ili vam je ovo prvi? Nisam uspjela popratiti vašu situaciju.


Pa da ovo je 3...nama su kao i vama iz vise uzoraka nasli spermije i nije muz morao na micro tese... imali smo prvi transfer odmah koji je bio biohemijska, drugi neuspeli i sad treci

----------


## Carica

> Pa da ovo je 3...nama su kao i vama iz vise uzoraka nasli spermije i nije muz morao na micro tese... imali smo prvi transfer odmah koji je bio biohemijska, drugi neuspeli i sad treci


Nadam se da će vam uspjeti ovaj put. Koju terapiju ti daje doktor poslije transfera? Imate li još embrija ako sad ne uspije (iako vjerujem da hoće).

----------


## Sanjalica123

Juce smo imali konsultacije sa dr Emre. Suprug treba da uradi jos jednom nalaz hormona, ali smo u sustini dogovorili nas odlazak tamo za Novembar. Zamolicu vas koje ste vec bile tamo, da mi date preporuku za smestaj i po neki savet za koji smatrate da bi bio koristan. Pozdrav svima i srećno.

----------


## Carica

E da te pitam, koliko ste plaćali FET? Nisu mi rekli koja je cijena a ja nisam pitala.

----------


## babymib

> E da te pitam, koliko ste plaćali FET? Nisu mi rekli koja je cijena a ja nisam pitala.


e moja terapija prošli put je bila Lupron depot 3.75 21.dana ciklusa, onda 3 nedelje nakon Estrofem (3xdnevno po 2mg), pa mi je povećao dozu jer mi je estrogen bio nešto niži na kontroli endometrijuma iako mi je endometrijum bio dobar.
Posle transfera 3xdnevno 200mg progestan vaginalete, a od dana pre transfera i progesteron inekcije koje se primaju u stomak. Plus Enox(nesto kao fraxiparin jer imam trombofilije).
Ovaj put mi je samo rekao estrofem 3x2mg dnevno, do kontrole endometrijuma i hormona pa će mi reći šta dalje. Kakva je tvoja priprema?

Fet nam je rečeno da je 1000e, ali smo tamo platili 900e.

----------


## Bicesuper

Devojke javljajte i srecno...
Dugo nikog nije bilo ovde na forumu pa sam se sva poglubila ko je ko.
Drzim vam fige ima da uspe...

----------


## Carica

> e moja terapija prošli put je bila Lupron depot 3.75 21.dana ciklusa, onda 3 nedelje nakon Estrofem (3xdnevno po 2mg), pa mi je povećao dozu jer mi je estrogen bio nešto niži na kontroli endometrijuma iako mi je endometrijum bio dobar.
> Posle transfera 3xdnevno 200mg progestan vaginalete, a od dana pre transfera i progesteron inekcije koje se primaju u stomak. Plus Enox(nesto kao fraxiparin jer imam trombofilije).
> Ovaj put mi je samo rekao estrofem 3x2mg dnevno, do kontrole endometrijuma i hormona pa će mi reći šta dalje. Kakva je tvoja priprema?
> 
> Fet nam je rečeno da je 1000e, ali smo tamo platili 900e.


Ja sam nakon prvog transfera imala 2xdnevno estrofem i 3x3 progesteron od 100mg i andol.
A sad trenutno uzimam 3x1 estrofem i 3x2 progesteron od 200mg.... Sutra ću vidjeti hoće mi dati još nešto za poslije transfera....

----------


## Carica

> Juce smo imali konsultacije sa dr Emre. Suprug treba da uradi jos jednom nalaz hormona, ali smo u sustini dogovorili nas odlazak tamo za Novembar. Zamolicu vas koje ste vec bile tamo, da mi date preporuku za smestaj i po neki savet za koji smatrate da bi bio koristan. Pozdrav svima i srećno.


Sanjalica što se tiče smještaja, mi smo prvi put bili 13 dana u Istanbulu jer smo išli paralelno na stimulaciju. Tada smo uzeli privatni smještaj preko airbnb, relativno blizu klinici i bolnici. To nam je bilo super jer smo morali često ići kod doktora. A bilo je dobro i jer smo imali cijeli stan na raspolaganju i perilicu za odjeću itd jer ipak je to malo više dana. Cijena je bila cca 40 eura noćenje za dvoje.

Sada smo samo 4 dana u Istanbulu tako da smo uzeli hotel, noćenje sa doručkom isto oko cca 40 eura. Ali ovaj put bliže centru a malo dalje od klinike jer samo jedan dan idemo u kliniku a ostale dane razgledavamo grad i opuštamo se

----------


## Sanjalica123

> Sanjalica što se tiče smještaja, mi smo prvi put bili 13 dana u Istanbulu jer smo išli paralelno na stimulaciju. Tada smo uzeli privatni smještaj preko airbnb, relativno blizu klinici i bolnici. To nam je bilo super jer smo morali često ići kod doktora. A bilo je dobro i jer smo imali cijeli stan na raspolaganju i perilicu za odjeću itd jer ipak je to malo više dana. Cijena je bila cca 40 eura noćenje za dvoje.
> 
> Sada smo samo 4 dana u Istanbulu tako da smo uzeli hotel, noćenje sa doručkom isto oko cca 40 eura. Ali ovaj put bliže centru a malo dalje od klinike jer samo jedan dan idemo u kliniku a ostale dane razgledavamo grad i opuštamo se


Hvala ti puuno, mene samo buni to sto ne znam koliko dana cemo trebati da ostanemo tamo ako planiramo istovremeno stimulaciju, koju cu tamo raditi. Hvala zaista svima koji nesebicno dele informacije sa nama koji tek treba da idemo, mnogo znaci.

----------


## Carica

> Hvala ti puuno, mene samo buni to sto ne znam koliko dana cemo trebati da ostanemo tamo ako planiramo istovremeno stimulaciju, koju cu tamo raditi. Hvala zaista svima koji nesebicno dele informacije sa nama koji tek treba da idemo, mnogo znaci.


Ako ćeš baš cijelu stimulaciju raditi tamo onda moraš biti od prvog dana ciklusa pa sve do transfera. Meni je npr prvi transfer bio na 18 ti dan ciklusa ali to ovisi o tome kako će ti folikuli rasti.

----------


## Sanjalica123

> Ako ćeš baš cijelu stimulaciju raditi tamo onda moraš biti od prvog dana ciklusa pa sve do transfera. Meni je npr prvi transfer bio na 18 ti dan ciklusa ali to ovisi o tome kako će ti folikuli rasti.


 Pa da , odlucili smo se da odradimo tamo celu stimulaciju. 
Otici cemo par dana pred pocetak mog ciklusa. Nasli smo pristojan stan, cekam da nam se javi vlasnica, rezervisacemo na 20ak dana, tj 3 nedelje

----------


## Bicesuper

> Pa da , odlucili smo se da odradimo tamo celu stimulaciju. 
> Otici cemo par dana pred pocetak mog ciklusa. Nasli smo pristojan stan, cekam da nam se javi vlasnica, rezervisacemo na 20ak dana, tj 3 nedelje


I mi ćemo isto tako… 
Koliko košta taj stan i gde ste ga našli?

----------


## Carica

Babymib tebi je sutra transfer? Sretno u tom slučaju.
Meni je danas 5dnt i ugledala sam pozitivan test

----------


## Inesz

Carica, čestitam! Kad će beta?
To je bio FET embrija od tvojih jajnih stanica i spermija iz entrifugata?

Muškarci i žene, sreetno u postupcima!

----------


## Carica

Inesz
Beta u petak 17.09...
Materijal je bio naš, moje stanice i spermiji iz centrifugata...
Nadam se najboljem. Hvala na podršci

----------


## Sanjalica123

> I mi ćemo isto tako… 
> Koliko košta taj stan i gde ste ga našli?


Smestaj kosta oko 850 eura, rezervisali smo preko bookinga. Carica, radujem se sa tobom

----------


## Bicesuper

> Babymib tebi je sutra transfer? Sretno u tom slučaju.
> Meni je danas 5dnt i ugledala sam pozitivan test


Bravo, presrecna sam...
Svi se tome nadamo i radujemo se svakom uspehu...
I ja zeljno cekam vesti od babymib...

----------


## Bicesuper

> Ja sam kod Suleymana. Ti?


Jos jedno pitanje/ kako ti se cini Sulejman?

----------


## Carica

Suleyman mi je ok, ne sviđa mi se što stvarno slabo dijeli informacije, doslovno moraš izvlačiti riječi iz njega. Nije baš pričljiv.
Ali mi se čini stručan, i imam povjerenje u njega da radi najbolje što zna. Poslušao je moje prijedloge oko nekih dodatnih lijekova itd.
Uglavnom imam pozitivno mišljenje samo bi voljela da ipak malo više komunicira neke bitne stvari.

----------


## Bicesuper

> Suleyman mi je ok, ne sviđa mi se što stvarno slabo dijeli informacije, doslovno moraš izvlačiti riječi iz njega. Nije baš pričljiv.
> Ali mi se čini stručan, i imam povjerenje u njega da radi najbolje što zna. Poslušao je moje prijedloge oko nekih dodatnih lijekova itd.
> Uglavnom imam pozitivno mišljenje samo bi voljela da ipak malo više komunicira neke bitne stvari.


Iskreno ja sta god sam ga pitala bio je stur.
Postavim mu mailom nekoliko pitanja on jedva da na jedno odgovori.
Pritom su njohovi doktori poprilicno liberalni u odnosu na nase.
Meni je TSH toliko skocio iako sam na terapiji da se zamalo nisam onesvestila (5,6) ja ga pitam , on kaze ok je to, povecajte terapiju nije to starsno.
Je l mozes da mi kazes jos neke info, tipa to za dodatne lekove sto si ga pitala ili jos neke informacije.
Kako izgleda stimulacija? 
Jesi tamo raduila celu stimulaciju?

----------


## Carica

Stimulaciju sam ja počela u Hrvatskoj odnosno tu su mi doktori propisali stimulaciju i tu sam prvih cca tjedan dana uzimala. Onda sam otišla u Tursku i tamo nastavila, tamo me je Sulejman pregledavao i nastavio mi sa stimulacijom.
Imala sam lijekove: elonva u Hrv, pa mi je u Turskoj uveo merional i cetrotide i štoperica ovitrelle na kraju.
Točno i ja sam ga znala pitati neka pitanja preko maila i većinu je ignorirao što me je znalo dosta naživcirati.
Nakon prvog neuspješnog transfera tražila sam da mi uvede kortikosteroide (prednol ili decortin) jer mi mama ima autoimunu bolest. On se složio tako da sam sad poslije feta pila prednol i evo zasad je test pozitivan...

----------


## Bicesuper

> Stimulaciju sam ja počela u Hrvatskoj odnosno tu su mi doktori propisali stimulaciju i tu sam prvih cca tjedan dana uzimala. Onda sam otišla u Tursku i tamo nastavila, tamo me je Sulejman pregledavao i nastavio mi sa stimulacijom.
> Imala sam lijekove: elonva u Hrv, pa mi je u Turskoj uveo merional i cetrotide i štoperica ovitrelle na kraju.
> Točno i ja sam ga znala pitati neka pitanja preko maila i većinu je ignorirao što me je znalo dosta naživcirati.
> Nakon prvog neuspješnog transfera tražila sam da mi uvede kortikosteroide (prednol ili decortin) jer mi mama ima autoimunu bolest. On se složio tako da sam sad poslije feta pila prednol i evo zasad je test pozitivan...


Ja cu tamo celu stimulaciju, iskreno shvatila sam da je tako i povoljnije jer je tamo cena sa svim  lekovima, a i nemam bas nekog duper doktora ovde pa sam odlucial da mu verujem potpuno.
Povecana mi je terapija za stitnu uzimam preventivno i glukophage i nadam se da ce se do kraja oktobra stabilizovati.
Ja sam ga nekoliko puta pitala kakva ce biti stimulacija on nista ne odgovara...
A sta si ti po struci, u smislu je l te neko savetovao za te kortiko ili?
Ja imam sto autoimuna oboljenja ali nisam znala da to ima neke veze

----------


## Carica

Nisam medicinske struke, nego sam čitala na internetu.. Sulejman me nikad nije niti pitao za bolesti u obitelji što kod nas npr obavezno doktori pitaju.
Vjerojatno će odrediti stimulaciju tek nakon pregleda kad vidi koliko imaš folikula..

----------


## Bicesuper

> Nisam medicinske struke, nego sam čitala na internetu.. Sulejman me nikad nije niti pitao za bolesti u obitelji što kod nas npr obavezno doktori pitaju.
> Vjerojatno će odrediti stimulaciju tek nakon pregleda kad vidi koliko imaš folikula..


Carica kako ide? 
Mi za mesec dana tamo, ako se meni spusti tsh, mada smo sve bookirali?
Babymib šta se dešava, jeste isli u Tursku?

----------


## Carica

Drage moje ja sam trudna. Danas je beta bila 2000! 6.10 prvi ultrazvuk.
Bicesuper, babymib, isto želim i vama! I svim ostalim curama. Nemojte se predati, nama je Istanbul donio sreću. I svi vi koji ste pisali na forumu ♥️

----------


## Sanjalica123

> Drage moje ja sam trudna. Danas je beta bila 2000! 6.10 prvi ultrazvuk.
> Bicesuper, babymib, isto želim i vama! I svim ostalim curama. Nemojte se predati, nama je Istanbul donio sreću. I svi vi koji ste pisali na forumu ♥️


Jaoj, kako divna vest. Od sveg srca ti čestitam❤

----------


## Sanjalica123

> Drage moje ja sam trudna. Danas je beta bila 2000! 6.10 prvi ultrazvuk.
> Bicesuper, babymib, isto želim i vama! I svim ostalim curama. Nemojte se predati, nama je Istanbul donio sreću. I svi vi koji ste pisali na forumu ♥️


Jaoj, kako divna vest. Od sveg srca ti čestitam❤

----------


## babymib

> Drage moje ja sam trudna. Danas je beta bila 2000! 6.10 prvi ultrazvuk.
> Bicesuper, babymib, isto želim i vama! I svim ostalim curama. Nemojte se predati, nama je Istanbul donio sreću. I svi vi koji ste pisali na forumu ♥️


Pa cestitammmm ❤ toliko mi je dragooo!!! Zelim ti da sto vise uzivas sad ... ja sam danas radila betu i stigao je pozitivan rezultat sad cekamo za dva dana ponovo vadjenje

----------


## Carica

Babymib odlična vijest. Držim fige na najjače.
Ja sam danas nažalost imala krvarenje. Bila sam na hitnoj i na ultrazvuku su vidjeli da je beba još tu ali moram strogo mirovati i nadati se najboljem

----------


## Bicesuper

> Pa cestitammmm ❤ toliko mi je dragooo!!! Zelim ti da sto vise uzivas sad ... ja sam danas radila betu i stigao je pozitivan rezultat sad cekamo za dva dana ponovo vadjenje


Jao divno presrećna sam ❤️❤️❤️Sve sam strepela sto te nema da javis. Ovo je treća sreća ako sam dobro izbrojala. Želim ti svu sreću

----------


## Bicesuper

> Babymib odlična vijest. Držim fige na najjače.
> Ja sam danas nažalost imala krvarenje. Bila sam na hitnoj i na ultrazvuku su vidjeli da je beba još tu ali moram strogo mirovati i nadati se najboljem


Sad polako samo, miruj, držim fige. Jao koliko sam srećna ko god da uspe ❤️❤️❤️

----------


## TamTam85

Pozdrav svima, zanima me lnfo koju bi kliniku preporučili a koja je specijalizovana za muški sterilitet. Mi smo trenutno u Pragu(22.09. FET) ali bih u slučaju neuspjeha mjenjali kliniku. 
Hvala

----------


## nada22

Pozdrav TamTam85, 
mogu li znati u kojoj ste klinici bili u Pragu, kakva su generalno vasa iskustva sa njima?
Pozdrav





> Pozdrav svima, zanima me lnfo koju bi kliniku preporučili a koja je specijalizovana za muški sterilitet. Mi smo trenutno u Pragu(22.09. FET) ali bih u slučaju neuspjeha mjenjali kliniku. 
> Hvala

----------


## nada22

Pozdrav, ja sam nova clanica foruma, iako duze vreme citam postove clanica.
Naime, o mikrodelecijama y hromozoma jako malo ima napisano, a iz postova sam zakljucila da je i kod vas isti slucaj kao i kod nas. Ja sam imala tri transfera, u jednom je bila biohemijska, ostala dva puta negativna beta..to je sve radjeno u Nemackoj, pa smo odlucili da promenimo kliniku. U septembru smo bili u Pragu, jako zadovoljni uslugama, sad smo u cekanju bete, ali sami embrioni nisu bili kvalitetni, lose su se delili posle drugog dana, po misljenju embriologa uzrok je losa morfologija spermatozoida ( nije radjena mTesa, imali smo uvek dovoljan broj u svezem uzorku). Drugi dan nakon punkcije je vracen jedan  4- jski embrion, po misljenju embriologa ima mogucnosti da se i dalje razvija lepo.Nismo imali nista za zamrzavanje. Naime, mene interesuje, obzirom da vidim da ste bili u Turskoj, da li je doktori daju svoja misljenja i pre samog lecenja ili?Koje su sanse, sa dijagnozom mikrodelecija dobiti kvalitetne embrione?Naime, nama su odmah u Pragu rekli, da mozemo probati opciju pola-pola( pola jajnih celija oploditi muz. spermatozoidima, pola donorom, da bismo ispratili razvijanje embriona) na sta mi nismo pristali, ali sada, nakon ovakvog iskustva, razmisljamo da li bi to mozda bilo pametnije.
Izvinjavama se na dugom postu i hvala na odgovoru.




> Pa cestitammmm ❤ toliko mi je dragooo!!! Zelim ti da sto vise uzivas sad ... ja sam danas radila betu i stigao je pozitivan rezultat sad cekamo za dva dana ponovo vadjenje

----------


## babymib

Cao, posto je kod nas situacija bila azoo pa onda cryptozospermia, a kao uzrok je nadjena mikrodelecija y hromozoma, mogu li da te pitam u kom regionu je kod tvog supruga nadjena mikrodelecija? Koliko sam ja citala to ne bi trebao da bude problem za oplodnju, ali sigurna sam da bi androlog bolje znao odgovor. Mozda da posaljes mail dr.Emreu kako bi dobili vise informacija?

----------


## nada22

> Cao, posto je kod nas situacija bila azoo pa onda cryptozospermia, a kao uzrok je nadjena mikrodelecija y hromozoma, mogu li da te pitam u kom regionu je kod tvog supruga nadjena mikrodelecija? Koliko sam ja citala to ne bi trebao da bude problem za oplodnju, ali sigurna sam da bi androlog bolje znao odgovor. Mozda da posaljes mail dr.Emreu kako bi dobili vise informacija?


Kod nas je u pitanju mikrodelecija AZF-c regiona, po njima problem nije sama oplodnja, vec dalje razvijanje embriona, javlja se fragmentacija, imali smo priliku da vidimo sve, prilikom razgovora sa embriologom. Kod nas je bila sve vreme Cryptoozospermia, cak je u Pragu i OAT III grupa bila, ali nazalost rezultat je takav. Da li se dr. Emreu moze na nasem jeziku direktno ili na engleskom?
Hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## babymib

> Kod nas je u pitanju mikrodelecija AZF-c regiona, po njima problem nije sama oplodnja, vec dalje razvijanje embriona, javlja se fragmentacija, imali smo priliku da vidimo sve, prilikom razgovora sa embriologom. Kod nas je bila sve vreme Cryptoozospermia, cak je u Pragu i OAT III grupa bila, ali nazalost rezultat je takav. Da li se dr. Emreu moze na nasem jeziku direktno ili na engleskom?
> Hvala na odgovoru.


Doktoru pises na engleskom, njegov mail je emre@emrebakircioglu.com, nista te ne kosta da posaljes mail i vidis njegovo misljenje. Mi takodje imamo mikrodeleciju u azfc regionu, ali nije bilo tih problema i koliko sam citala to ne bi trebao da bude problem, potrazi malo istrazivanja vezana za to ali moja saznanja su da mikrodelecija u tom regionu ne vuce sa sobom problem u razvitku embriona. Nadam se da ce Vam dr.Emre pomoci

----------


## nada22

Hvala na odgovoru i na mailu. Citali smo jako puno clanaka o mikrodelecijama, nigde nismo nasli podatak da moze uticati na razvoj embriona, ali ocigledno je sve individualno. Doktorka i embriolog u Pragu su pak drugog misljenja..Nisam pametna  :Smile:  svakako cemo videti da pisemo dr. Emre, za misljenje..Prijatan dan ti zelim.





> Doktoru pises na engleskom, njegov mail je emre@emrebakircioglu.com, nista te ne kosta da posaljes mail i vidis njegovo misljenje. Mi takodje imamo mikrodeleciju u azfc regionu, ali nije bilo tih problema i koliko sam citala to ne bi trebao da bude problem, potrazi malo istrazivanja vezana za to ali moja saznanja su da mikrodelecija u tom regionu ne vuce sa sobom problem u razvitku embriona. Nadam se da ce Vam dr.Emre pomoci

----------


## TamTam85

> Pozdrav TamTam85, 
> mogu li znati u kojoj ste klinici bili u Pragu, kakva su generalno vasa iskustva sa njima?
> Pozdrav


Pozdrav, trenutno smo na PFC. Generalno imam osjecaj da bi mogli više da se upuste u problematiku. Imamo još jedman embrion zaledjen pa ćemo ići još na jedan FET, ali nakon 4 neuspjela transfera nisam optimistica uopšte. Ali još mi je sve svjeze, sad ide mala pauza dok se saberu misli.
Zanima me preporuka za neku kliniku koja je više bazirana na azzo problematiku, ako neko ima da predlozi, bila bih zahvalna.

----------


## nada22

Pozdrav TamTam85, 
nadam se da cete uspeti sa cetvrtim embrionom, drzim palceve. Za Azzoproblematiku ja sama nemam nikakvu preporuku, jedino sto sam ovde procitala je dr.Emre, koji se bavi time.Moje licno misljenje je, da se niko uopste i ne posvecuje resavanju problema kod muskaraca, apsolutno su zapostavljeni, a itekako je bitno da ima genetskih zdravih spermatozoida, opet moje misljenje. Jedino sam na ovom forumu procitala nesto vise o tome, tj. da se dr. Emre posvecuje. 




> Pozdrav, trenutno smo na PFC. Generalno imam osjecaj da bi mogli više da se upuste u problematiku. Imamo još jedman embrion zaledjen pa ćemo ići još na jedan FET, ali nakon 4 neuspjela transfera nisam optimistica uopšte. Ali još mi je sve svjeze, sad ide mala pauza dok se saberu misli.
> Zanima me preporuka za neku kliniku koja je više bazirana na azzo problematiku, ako neko ima da predlozi, bila bih zahvalna.

----------


## Bicesuper

> Pozdrav, trenutno smo na PFC. Generalno imam osjecaj da bi mogli više da se upuste u problematiku. Imamo još jedman embrion zaledjen pa ćemo ići još na jedan FET, ali nakon 4 neuspjela transfera nisam optimistica uopšte. Ali još mi je sve svjeze, sad ide mala pauza dok se saberu misli.
> Zanima me preporuka za neku kliniku koja je više bazirana na azzo problematiku, ako neko ima da predlozi, bila bih zahvalna.


Mozda nisam previse informisana da ovo pisem ali mpje misljenje je da je dr Emre dobar u smislu "nalazenja" spermatozoida, radi Mtese i generalno Turci u tome prednjace.
Ostale stvari, rekla bih,  ne zavise od njega nego od geneticara, emriloga ili koga vec sve... uspeh odnosno neuspeh transfera ne zavisi od urolga nikako...
Vi imate spermatozoide koliko shvatam, tj nije postojao problem da se oni pronadju.
Koliko mi tesko pada kad vidim da i kad se nadju spermatozoidi to ne mora da znaci uspeh...
A vecini ih ni nadju...

----------


## nada22

Pozdrav Bicesuper,
u pravu si, svakako znas vise od mene vezano za dr.Emre..
Mi smo isto primer gde je uvek bilo spermatozoida za oplodnju, bez Mtese, pa opet nije garancija za uspeh..




> Mozda nisam previse informisana da ovo pisem ali mpje misljenje je da je dr Emre dobar u smislu "nalazenja" spermatozoida, radi Mtese i generalno Turci u tome prednjace.
> Ostale stvari, rekla bih,  ne zavise od njega nego od geneticara, emriloga ili koga vec sve... uspeh odnosno neuspeh transfera ne zavisi od urolga nikako...
> Vi imate spermatozoide koliko shvatam, tj nije postojao problem da se oni pronadju.
> Koliko mi tesko pada kad vidim da i kad se nadju spermatozoidi to ne mora da znaci uspeh...
> A vecini ih ni nadju...

----------


## Bicesuper

> Zdravo. Muz i ja takodje idemo na mTesu sada u septembru kod doktora Tansela i uporedo na stimulaciju. Mozes li ispricati onako kako to ukratko sve ide? Hvala unaprijed puno na odgovoru.


Nina92 jeste bili, kako ste prosli?

----------


## Bicesuper

> Mozda nisam previse informisana da ovo pisem ali mpje misljenje je da je dr Emre dobar u smislu "nalazenja" spermatozoida, radi Mtese i generalno Turci u tome prednjace.
> Ostale stvari, rekla bih,  ne zavise od njega nego od geneticara, emriloga ili koga vec sve... uspeh odnosno neuspeh transfera ne zavisi od urolga nikako...
> Vi imate spermatozoide koliko shvatam, tj nije postojao problem da se oni pronadju.
> Koliko mi tesko pada kad vidim da i kad se nadju spermatozoidi to ne mora da znaci uspeh...
> A vecini ih ni nadju...


Imam jos jedno pitanje za sve devojke koje su isle na stimulaciju.
Koliko se secam neko je napisao da se radi sa anestezijom.
Interesuje me koja je anestezija u pitanju i da li sme da se ima lak na noktima.
Ja sam pitala doktora on kaze da sme lak, ali ajde jos jednom da proverim?
Mi putujemo uskoroooooo

----------


## nada22

Pozdrav, 
Radi se totalna anestezija ( ubrozgavanjem anestezije u venu, posle koje se probudis u sobi za oporavak), ne lokalna..tako su meni tako radili i u Nemackoj i u Pragu..za nakit znam da su mi trazili da nemam na sebi, apsolutno nikakav ali za lak na noktima mi nije niko pominjao..




> Imam jos jedno pitanje za sve devojke koje su isle na stimulaciju.
> Koliko se secam neko je napisao da se radi sa anestezijom.
> Interesuje me koja je anestezija u pitanju i da li sme da se ima lak na noktima.
> Ja sam pitala doktora on kaze da sme lak, ali ajde jos jednom da proverim?
> Mi putujemo uskoroooooo

----------


## Bicesuper

Hvala puno, možda još neka devojka napise kako je u Turskoj. Ja sam skoro sigurna da kada se radi totalna anestezija ne sme da se ima lak na noktima, valjda se po noktima prati nešto.

----------


## Bicesuper

Još jedno pitanje izvini.
Ako je totalna anestezija da li su ti radili sve preglede, znam da se traži internista, kardiolog, krvna slika i svašta nešto za totalnu anesteziju. Bar je tako u Srbiji za bilo koju intervenciju. Ne znam da li se i microtese radi u totalnoj anesteziji?

----------


## nada22

U Pragu jesu sve trazili kao i u Srbiji, a u Nemackoj nista nisu trazili..pa pretpostavljam da se i Microtese radi u totalnoj anesteziji, ima mi smisla.





> Još jedno pitanje izvini.
> Ako je totalna anestezija da li su ti radili sve preglede, znam da se traži internista, kardiolog, krvna slika i svašta nešto za totalnu anesteziju. Bar je tako u Srbiji za bilo koju intervenciju. Ne znam da li se i microtese radi u totalnoj anesteziji?

----------


## nada22

Nema na cemu.Mislim da imas pravo, navodno po noktima mogu da vide da li sve protice kako treba ili ne..ali pretpostavljam da kod intervencija, koje krace traju, mozda i ne insistiraju na tome, kao sto ti je i doktor
rekao.




> Hvala puno, možda još neka devojka napise kako je u Turskoj. Ja sam skoro sigurna da kada se radi totalna anestezija ne sme da se ima lak na noktima, valjda se po noktima prati nešto.

----------


## Bicesuper

> Nema na cemu.Mislim da imas pravo, navodno po noktima mogu da vide da li sve protice kako treba ili ne..ali pretpostavljam da kod intervencija, koje krace traju, mozda i ne insistiraju na tome, kao sto ti je i doktor
> rekao.



Devojke da li moze neko da mi kaze da li bese stimulacija pocinjen 2 dana ciklusa?
Mi sad za vikend krecemo ali se bojim sta ce se deiti ako dobijem u subotu, dr ne radi u nedelju i tek bih u ponedeljak mogla kod njega.
Ili sta ako dobijem u petak...
Bas sam u frci, je l moze samo neko kako to izgleda, kad pocinje i prima li se svaki dan terapija

----------


## nada22

Pozdrav bice super, ne znam sta su ti napisali u protokolu, tj. planu stimulacije, postoje dugi i kratki protokoli, kod kratkog se pocinje sa terapijom drugog dana menstrualnog ciklusa, ja sam npr primala injekcije rano ujutro, s tim sto sam dobila men. u pon vece, pa su mi rekli da racunam prvi dan tek utorak, tako da sam sa terapijom pocela u sredu, drugi dan ciklusa. Terapiju sam primala po planu, svaki dan, meni je muz davao injekcije. E sad, u tvom slucaju, ne znam jel se bockas kod njih kad dodjes ili su ti vec dali terapiju, najbolje da ih pitas, a ako dobijes u nedelju, onda ti svakako u ponedeljak pocinjes sa terapijom.a ako dobijes u subotu preko dana, drugi dan ti je nedelja i onda tad pocinjes.kazem, ne znam jesu li ti vec prepisali terapiju, da li si kupila nesto da imas kod sebe?





> Devojke da li moze neko da mi kaze da li bese stimulacija pocinjen 2 dana ciklusa?
> Mi sad za vikend krecemo ali se bojim sta ce se deiti ako dobijem u subotu, dr ne radi u nedelju i tek bih u ponedeljak mogla kod njega.
> Ili sta ako dobijem u petak...
> Bas sam u frci, je l moze samo neko kako to izgleda, kad pocinje i prima li se svaki dan terapija

----------


## Bicesuper

> Pozdrav bice super, ne znam sta su ti napisali u protokolu, tj. planu stimulacije, postoje dugi i kratki protokoli, kod kratkog se pocinje sa terapijom drugog dana menstrualnog ciklusa, ja sam npr primala injekcije rano ujutro, s tim sto sam dobila men. u pon vece, pa su mi rekli da racunam prvi dan tek utorak, tako da sam sa terapijom pocela u sredu, drugi dan ciklusa. Terapiju sam primala po planu, svaki dan, meni je muz davao injekcije. E sad, u tvom slucaju, ne znam jel se bockas kod njih kad dodjes ili su ti vec dali terapiju, najbolje da ih pitas, a ako dobijes u nedelju, onda ti svakako u ponedeljak pocinjes sa terapijom.a ako dobijes u subotu preko dana, drugi dan ti je nedelja i onda tad pocinjes.kazem, ne znam jesu li ti vec prepisali terapiju, da li si kupila nesto da imas kod sebe?


Hvala na odgovoru, ja cu tamo da radim stimulaciju, takav je plan, nego se ja brinem ako dobijem ranije, dok jos ne stignem tamo.
Onda bih morala ovde da pocnem.
Koliko sam shvatila dr voli da on pregleda pa da se u donosu na to odredi kad se krece i koliko, ali mozda ne budem tako u mogucnosti.
Pod velikim sam stresom...
TSH mi je krenuo da pada i sad je ponovo skocio i visok je, iako mi je terapija uvecana, on raste.
Dr kaze da jos povecam i da se vidimo a ja se plasim kakva ce kvalitet biti svega toga sa tolikim TSH.
Bas sam u dvoumljenju?

----------


## nada22

Hmmm, razumem. Iskreno ja bih pitala za situaciju ako dobijes pre nego sto stignes tamo, sta da radis, cisto da znas, da se ne nerviras, ako treba da kupis, pa da uzmes na vreme.Najbolje pitaj, trebalo bi da odgovore i na to. Sto se tice TSH-a, ne znam koja ti je sad vrednost. Naime, ja sam citala razna istrazivanja na temu TSH-a, dosta endokrinologa je misljenja da sam TSH ne moze napraviti problem i da se njegova vrednost svakako menja u toku ciklusa, vec su bitniji fT3,fT4 kao i antitela stitne zlezde. Sad, ocigledno ima neko pravilo, cim ti je doktor rekao da povecas samo terapiju i da ce to pomoci. 




> Hvala na odgovoru, ja cu tamo da radim stimulaciju, takav je plan, nego se ja brinem ako dobijem ranije, dok jos ne stignem tamo.
> Onda bih morala ovde da pocnem.
> Koliko sam shvatila dr voli da on pregleda pa da se u donosu na to odredi kad se krece i koliko, ali mozda ne budem tako u mogucnosti.
> Pod velikim sam stresom...
> TSH mi je krenuo da pada i sad je ponovo skocio i visok je, iako mi je terapija uvecana, on raste.
> Dr kaze da jos povecam i da se vidimo a ja se plasim kakva ce kvalitet biti svega toga sa tolikim TSH.
> Bas sam u dvoumljenju?

----------


## Bicesuper

> Hmmm, razumem. Iskreno ja bih pitala za situaciju ako dobijes pre nego sto stignes tamo, sta da radis, cisto da znas, da se ne nerviras, ako treba da kupis, pa da uzmes na vreme.Najbolje pitaj, trebalo bi da odgovore i na to. Sto se tice TSH-a, ne znam koja ti je sad vrednost. Naime, ja sam citala razna istrazivanja na temu TSH-a, dosta endokrinologa je misljenja da sam TSH ne moze napraviti problem i da se njegova vrednost svakako menja u toku ciklusa, vec su bitniji fT3,fT4 kao i antitela stitne zlezde. Sad, ocigledno ima neko pravilo, cim ti je doktor rekao da povecas samo terapiju i da ce to pomoci.


Pa mnogo se priča o vrednosti TSH. U smislu da ne sme da bude preko 2,5, da plod može da se ošteti, isto tako da žene koje imaju povišen nemaju ovulaciju ili alo zatrudne imaju spontani. Meni je tsh bio 3 pre dve godine i uz minimalnu terapiju se spustio na 1-1,5 i tako je bio sve vreme do ove godine (posle prelezane korone).
Onda se popeo na 2,5 pa sam ga spustila na 2,1. 
I bezveze ponovim sad pred put i imam šta da vidim 5,7.
Dr mi odmah poveća terapiju i za 4 nedelje se spusti na 3,6. Ona mi još poveća da bi se još malo spustio i danas izvadim on 4,7.
Mislim da sad i ako povecam terapiju a ne znam gde ću više neće Doći na normalnu vrednost.
Ne znam da li je on velika smetnja stimulaciji mada mislim da utiče na kvalitet jajnih ćelija čim stalno traže da se kontrolise… 
Nisam više pametna

----------


## nada22

Zao mi je sto tako varira u poslednje vreme.Pretpostavljam da je sve zbog stresa i nerviranja oko postupka. A doktor u Turskoj kaze da to nije problem i da mozete doci?





> Pa mnogo se priča o vrednosti TSH. U smislu da ne sme da bude preko 2,5, da plod može da se ošteti, isto tako da žene koje imaju povišen nemaju ovulaciju ili alo zatrudne imaju spontani. Meni je tsh bio 3 pre dve godine i uz minimalnu terapiju se spustio na 1-1,5 i tako je bio sve vreme do ove godine (posle prelezane korone).
> Onda se popeo na 2,5 pa sam ga spustila na 2,1. 
> I bezveze ponovim sad pred put i imam šta da vidim 5,7.
> Dr mi odmah poveća terapiju i za 4 nedelje se spusti na 3,6. Ona mi još poveća da bi se još malo spustio i danas izvadim on 4,7.
> Mislim da sad i ako povecam terapiju a ne znam gde ću više neće Doći na normalnu vrednost.
> Ne znam da li je on velika smetnja stimulaciji mada mislim da utiče na kvalitet jajnih ćelija čim stalno traže da se kontrolise… 
> Nisam više pametna

----------


## Bicesuper

> Zao mi je sto tako varira u poslednje vreme.Pretpostavljam da je sve zbog stresa i nerviranja oko postupka. A doktor u Turskoj kaze da to nije problem i da mozete doci?


On kaže da dođemo i da ispod 5 ne utiče na jajne ćelije (sad mi je to napisao) i da će mi tamo ponoviti. Da radimo stimulaciju pa ako bude loš TSH da sačekamo sa embrio transferom.
Ja se plasim da mi jajne ćelije ne budu lose, pa da ako se nešto nađe propadne .
Ne znam niko ovde nije u situaciji da ima previše mogucnosti.
Pitala sam ga sad i za stimulaciju u smislu šta ako dobijem ranije?

----------


## nada22

Pa ja bih ga poslusala, ipak ima iskustva, ne verujem da bi insistirao da dodjete, ukoliko predstavlja problem za jajne celije.da li vi mozete da odlozite za sledeci mesec, ako ipak mislis da je bolje sacekati i cekati da se TSH spusti? 
E super sto si ga pitala, cisto da znas sta da radis.Ja sa njima nisam imala iskustva, tako da ne mogu nista reci, u Pragu imam iskustva, pa tu mogu vise pomoci.





> On kaže da dođemo i da ispod 5 ne utiče na jajne ćelije (sad mi je to napisao) i da će mi tamo ponoviti. Da radimo stimulaciju pa ako bude loš TSH da sačekamo sa embrio transferom.
> Ja se plasim da mi jajne ćelije ne budu lose, pa da ako se nešto nađe propadne .
> Ne znam niko ovde nije u situaciji da ima previše mogucnosti.
> Pitala sam ga sad i za stimulaciju u smislu šta ako dobijem ranije?

----------


## Detelina

> Babymib odlična vijest. Držim fige na najjače.
> Ja sam danas nažalost imala krvarenje. Bila sam na hitnoj i na ultrazvuku su vidjeli da je beba još tu ali moram strogo mirovati i nadati se najboljem


Cestitam! Bas mi je drago da je uspelo. 
Probaj da se ne nerviras i da mirujes. Ja sam pre prvog ultrazvuka prokrvarila i za dva meseca bila cak tri puta u bolnici sve po 5- 7 dana. Na kraju se sve stabilizovalo i hvala Bogu sve se dobro zavrsilo

----------


## Bicesuper

Nećemo odlagati, nema više svrhe, sve se previše oteglo, trebalo je da idemo pre 7 meseci ali smo dobili koronu pa dok se muzu nije stabilizovalo sve. On je na hormonskoj terapiji tako da bi moralo već sad da se radi intervencija. 
Ako meni ovo ne bude ok neka radi samo on.
Uopšte ne mogu da shvatim šta se dešava, pričala sam sa više doktora svi su u cudu

----------


## nada22

Razumem, onda je najbolje da ne cekate zbog njega..sta je rekao doktor, za lekove 
u slucaju da dobijes ranije?
U svakom slucaju je dobro da muzu odrade intervenciju, da znate na cemu ste.oni bi svakako zaledili njegov uzorak?sta mislis, da li bi hteli da ti provere ponovo TSH-a kad dodjes tamo, pa da onda odlucis da li zelis stimulaciju?
Pozdrav i zelim vam sve najbolje.




> Nećemo odlagati, nema više svrhe, sve se previše oteglo, trebalo je da idemo pre 7 meseci ali smo dobili koronu pa dok se muzu nije stabilizovalo sve. On je na hormonskoj terapiji tako da bi moralo već sad da se radi intervencija. 
> Ako meni ovo ne bude ok neka radi samo on.
> Uopšte ne mogu da shvatim šta se dešava, pričala sam sa više doktora svi su u cudu

----------


## nada22

Moje neko skromno misljenje je da on varira 
ocigledno i ako si pod terapijom, jer si pod velikim stresom trenutno i nerviras me..a sigurno moze da se spusti, s obzirom da si ga i pre spustila terapijom.





> Razumem, onda je najbolje da ne cekate zbog njega..sta je rekao doktor, za lekove 
> u slucaju da dobijes ranije?
> U svakom slucaju je dobro da muzu odrade intervenciju, da znate na cemu ste.oni bi svakako zaledili njegov uzorak?sta mislis, da li bi hteli da ti provere ponovo TSH-a kad dodjes tamo, pa da onda odlucis da li zelis stimulaciju?
> Pozdrav i zelim vam sve najbolje.

----------


## nada22

I nerviras se, izvini,pogresih u brzom kucanju..☹


> Moje neko skromno misljenje je da on varira 
> ocigledno i ako si pod terapijom, jer si pod velikim stresom trenutno i nerviras me..a sigurno moze da se spusti, s obzirom da si ga i pre spustila terapijom.

----------


## Bicesuper

> Razumem, onda je najbolje da ne cekate zbog njega..sta je rekao doktor, za lekove 
> u slucaju da dobijes ranije?
> U svakom slucaju je dobro da muzu odrade intervenciju, da znate na cemu ste.oni bi svakako zaledili njegov uzorak?sta mislis, da li bi hteli da ti provere ponovo TSH-a kad dodjes tamo, pa da onda odlucis da li zelis stimulaciju?
> Pozdrav i zelim vam sve najbolje.


Dr nije rekao nista za lekove, rekao je da sacekam da dobijem  :Smile:  Ja sam htela na vreme da znam za slucaj da moram da kupim nesto. Mi idemo u subotu, i najidelanije bi bilo da dobijem u endelju i da onda od ponedeljka krenem sa stimulacijom.
Za slucaj da dobijem danas ili sutra javicu mu se pa da vidim sta kaze.
Oni rade subotom ali ja stizem oko 16 časova a tamo su haosi na aerodromu. Ali snaci cu se nesto, ako bas prigusti da molim da me puste  :Smile: 
Ali se nadam da ce sve ici po planu.
Oni ce mi tamo ponovo kontrolisati TSH...

----------


## nada22

E pa dobro, bitno je da si i to razjasnila sa njim.. :Smile:  drzim palceve da dobijes u nedelju.. :Smile:  a za TSH-a je dobro sto ce ga kontrolisati, pa mozete da reagujete na licu mesta, tako da verujem da ce doktor predloziti najbolje resenje..u svakom slucaju, ostaje i odluka na tebi,ako u tom trenutku ti licno budes  smatrala da ipak treba odloziti transfer, onda tako i uradite..ja ti zelim sve najbolje i da uspete...trudi se koliko god mozes da se sto manje nerviras..

----------


## Bicesuper

> E pa dobro, bitno je da si i to razjasnila sa njim.. drzim palceve da dobijes u nedelju.. a za TSH-a je dobro sto ce ga kontrolisati, pa mozete da reagujete na licu mesta, tako da verujem da ce doktor predloziti najbolje resenje..u svakom slucaju, ostaje i odluka na tebi,ako u tom trenutku ti licno budes  smatrala da ipak treba odloziti transfer, onda tako i uradite..ja ti zelim sve najbolje i da uspete...trudi se koliko god mozes da se sto manje nerviras..


Hvaal najlepse.
Javljam sve u grupu kako smo prosli...

----------


## nada22

Nema na cemu, sve najbolje.Srecan vam put.


> Hvaal najlepse.
> Javljam sve u grupu kako smo prosli...

----------


## Bicesuper

> Nema na cemu, sve najbolje.Srecan vam put.


Dobila sam danas

----------


## nada22

Jeste li vec otisli ili popodne idete?Jesi li im javila na kliniku?


> Dobila sam danas

----------


## Bicesuper

> Jeste li vec otisli ili popodne idete?Jesi li im javila na kliniku?


Javila sam se dr još ujutru iz Srbije jer smo tamo stizali oko 17h. Rekao je da se vidimo u ponedeljak… to će biti 3 dan ciklusa pa sad, videćemo, valjda i tako može… šta da se radi

----------


## nada22

Moze sigurno, mislim da uopste nije problem sto danas nisi pocela, svakako ces primati terapiju koliko on proceni da treba..polako samo, sve ce biti u redu.



> Javila sam se dr još ujutru iz Srbije jer smo tamo stizali oko 17h. Rekao je da se vidimo u ponedeljak… to će biti 3 dan ciklusa pa sad, videćemo, valjda i tako može… šta da se radi

----------


## Bicesuper

> Moze sigurno, mislim da uopste nije problem sto danas nisi pocela, svakako ces primati terapiju koliko on proceni da treba..polako samo, sve ce biti u redu.


Devojke moje drage.
Imam predivne vesti…
Odmah sa vama da ih podelim znam da nas sve mori ista muka.
Suprug je dao spermogram danas, ja sam krenula na stimulaciju…
Našli su i zamrzli 32 pokretna i dobra spermatozoida

----------


## nada22

Odlicno, bas mi je drago zbog vas. :Smile:  to znaci, kod njega nece biti radjena Mikrotese, to su nasli u svezem uzorku, tako da kazem? :Smile: 
Samo napred, sve ce bitit u redu.



> Devojke moje drage.
> Imam predivne vesti…
> Odmah sa vama da ih podelim znam da nas sve mori ista muka.
> Suprug je dao spermogram danas, ja sam krenula na stimulaciju…
> Našli su i zamrzli 32 pokretna i dobra spermatozoida

----------


## Bicesuper

> Odlicno, bas mi je drago zbog vas. to znaci, kod njega nece biti radjena Mikrotese, to su nasli u svezem uzorku, tako da kazem?
> Samo napred, sve ce bitit u redu.


Da, da u svežem uzorku.
Daće još jedan na dan moje aspiracije…
Dr kaže da neće biti potrebe za Microtese…

----------


## nada22

Odlicno, jos bolje sto je tako.drzim vam palceve  :Smile: 



> Da, da u svežem uzorku.
> Daće još jedan na dan moje aspiracije…
> Dr kaže da neće biti potrebe za Microtese…

----------


## babymib

> Devojke moje drage.
> Imam predivne vesti…
> Odmah sa vama da ih podelim znam da nas sve mori ista muka.
> Suprug je dao spermogram danas, ja sam krenula na stimulaciju…
> Našli su i zamrzli 32 pokretna i dobra spermatozoida


Bravooo!!! Mogu da zamislim koliko ste srecni!!! Drzimo palceve za sve dalje lepe vesti ❤

----------


## Bicesuper

> Bravooo!!! Mogu da zamislim koliko ste srecni!!! Drzimo palceve za sve dalje lepe vesti ❤


Hvala puno svima.
Presrećna sam, ovo je samo prvi korak, ali veliki…
Bar znamo da ima nešto ❤️

----------


## majce93

Da li je neko isao na celu stimulaciju kod dr. Emrea? Mi cemo sve od pocetka raditi tamo, pa ako je neko isao da mi samo mi objasni jel se ide na kliniku svaki dan ili sama sebi dajem terapiju? Hvala vam unapred i srecno svima u ovoj nasoj borbi ❤️

----------


## nada22

Nema na cemu.Naravno, samo polako, zelim vam svu srecu.❤❤


> Hvala puno svima.
> Presrećna sam, ovo je samo prvi korak, ali veliki…
> Bar znamo da ima nešto ❤️

----------


## Bicesuper

Samo da napomenem za one koji tek idu, dr Emre mi je juče rekao da je cena ISCI 2500 evra a da lekove plaćamo sami. Nisam se objašnjavala preterano sa njim, ali ću svakako pomenuti da nam je rekao da je cena 2500 sa sve lekovima i svim ostalim… tako su pisali i drugi na forumu. 
Mi smo u ponedeljak krenuli sa terapijom i doneli su nam za 4 dana i naplatili i mene je to odmah zbunilo ali ajde.
Ako može neko ko je već bio da kaže kako je to tada funkcionisalo. Posle 4 dana sam došla na kontrolu i onda mi je dao nov lek i da se vidimo već sutradan. Verujem da će sad na svaka dva dana biti kontrola.

----------


## nada22

Hej kako ste,kako je u Instanbulu, nadam se da je sve dobro proslo.
Pozdrav



> Samo da napomenem za one koji tek idu, dr Emre mi je juče rekao da je cena ISCI 2500 evra a da lekove plaćamo sami. Nisam se objašnjavala preterano sa njim, ali ću svakako pomenuti da nam je rekao da je cena 2500 sa sve lekovima i svim ostalim… tako su pisali i drugi na forumu. 
> Mi smo u ponedeljak krenuli sa terapijom i doneli su nam za 4 dana i naplatili i mene je to odmah zbunilo ali ajde.
> Ako može neko ko je već bio da kaže kako je to tada funkcionisalo. Posle 4 dana sam došla na kontrolu i onda mi je dao nov lek i da se vidimo već sutradan. Verujem da će sad na svaka dva dana biti kontrola.

----------


## Bicesuper

> Hej kako ste,kako je u Instanbulu, nadam se da je sve dobro proslo.
> Pozdrav


Ćao, dobro smo. Sutra je aspiracija, dr je malo pomerio ne znam tačno zašto, da bude sigurniji tako mi je rekao…
Ti si prošla kroz stimulaciju?
Da li si bila otecena, ja sam kao da ću da se porodim za koji dan, ne mogu ništa da zakopcam, grudi me dosta bole.
Kad da očekujem da će to da prođe

----------


## nada22

Cao, ja sam se skroz prebacila nesto i tek kad sam poslala poruku sam se setila da si tek u Instanbuu krenula sa stimulacijom.Jesam, tri puta..prva dva dana mi je bilo i psihicki i fizicki tesko, imala sam razne promene raspolozenja, bolne grudi, bolne jajnike, zadnjih par dana stimulacije nisam mogla ni da sedim normalno, koliko su me jajnici boleli..grudi mene inace posle ovulacije, ali ovo ostalo je sve bilo o lekova..sve zavisi, meni je vec posle punkcije bilo bolje, s tim sto se naduvenost povukla posle jedan,dva ciklusa skroz.Pila sam dosta vode, secam se da su mi to savetovali Treci put sam najbolje podnela, a to sve zahvaljujuci manjoj dozi lekova.[QUOTE=Bicesuper;3223879]Ćao, dobro smo. Sutra je aspiracija, dr je malo pomerio ne znam tačno zašto, da bude sigurniji tako mi je rekao…
Ti si prošla kroz stimulaciju?
Da li si bila otecena, ja sam kao da ću da se porodim za koji dan, ne mogu ništa da zakopcam, grudi me dosta bole.Pozdrav

----------


## nada22

Koliko izgresih u pisanju  :Smile:  Pozdrav

----------


## Bicesuper

> Koliko izgresih u pisanju  Pozdrav


Sve sam razumela.
Hvala puno na odgovoru.
Ja sam kao loptica…
Ovako sam manje više ok podnela osim tog pritiska ali ja sam i dosta hodala… dr mi je rekao da se ponašam normalno i ja sam pratila sebe a i htela sam da iskoristim da obiđem ovaj prelep grad.
Psihički sam ok mada me uhvati nekad smorenost ali mislim da je to zbog toga sto se osećam odvratno jer sam tolika.
Da se razumemo i došla sam ovde deblja nego uobicajeno tako da se svaki gram vidi…
Tri puta stimulacija, pa svaka tebi čast…
Kakvi su vama planovi?

----------


## nada22

Samo polako, cim prodje punkcija bice ti lakse.
Trenutno odmaramo, i da hocu ponovo na postupak, ne mogu, dok se telo ne oporavi, tako je doktorka rekla.
Postoji mogucnost da cemo probati mozda sa donorom, s obzirom na jako lose embrione od prethodnog postupka..videcemo..





> Sve sam razumela.
> Hvala puno na odgovoru.
> Ja sam kao loptica…
> Ovako sam manje više ok podnela osim tog pritiska ali ja sam i dosta hodala… dr mi je rekao da se ponašam normalno i ja sam pratila sebe a i htela sam da iskoristim da obiđem ovaj prelep grad.
> Psihički sam ok mada me uhvati nekad smorenost ali mislim da je to zbog toga sto se osećam odvratno jer sam tolika.
> Da se razumemo i došla sam ovde deblja nego uobicajeno tako da se svaki gram vidi…
> Tri puta stimulacija, pa svaka tebi čast…
> Kakvi su vama planovi?

----------


## Bicesuper

> Samo polako, cim prodje punkcija bice ti lakse.
> Trenutno odmaramo, i da hocu ponovo na postupak, ne mogu, dok se telo ne oporavi, tako je doktorka rekla.
> Postoji mogucnost da cemo probati mozda sa donorom, s obzirom na jako lose embrione od prethodnog postupka..videcemo..


Svakako da telo treba da se oporavi, da se očisti malo.
Ja sam završila, uzeli su 14 jajnih ćelija, nadam se da je to dovoljno…
Dr kaže da je bilo još malih…
Sad primam terapiju pa u utorak kontrola pa ćemo videti da li ćemo odmah raditi transfer ili ćemo zaledeni.
Sto li su tako loši embrioni, šta kažu doktori?
Da nije možda zbog tih delecija sto ima suprug, ili je to jednostavno lutrija?
Samo napred, koju god odluku da donesete biće dobra ❤️

----------


## nada22

To je odlican broj, ja sam jednom imala 9, pa drugi put 13 i treci put 10 zrelih.Razumem, dok vide da li se jajnici smanjuju.
Embriolog kaze da je najverovatnije zbog tih mikrodelecija y hromozoma, naime spermatozoidi oplode jajne celije, ali je posle podela embriona losa, zbog fragmentacija spermatozoida...po njima su jajne celije u redu..eto, to smo sve saznali u trecem postupku. Mada je doktorka i pre treceg postupka savetovala da probamo varijantu pola pola, npr od 10 jajnih celija 5 oploditi sa donorom, a pet sa muzevljevim uzorkom..to za mog muza tada nije bilo prihvatljivo, pa nismo pristali..
To si u pravu, tesko jeste, ali opet treba probati..❤❤❤



> Svakako da telo treba da se oporavi, da se očisti malo.
> Ja sam završila, uzeli su 14 jajnih ćelija, nadam se da je to dovoljno…
> Dr kaže da je bilo još malih…
> Sad primam terapiju pa u utorak kontrola pa ćemo videti da li ćemo odmah raditi transfer ili ćemo zaledeni.
> Sto li su tako loši embrioni, šta kažu doktori?
> Da nije možda zbog tih delecija sto ima suprug, ili je to jednostavno lutrija?
> Samo napred, koju god odluku da donesete biće dobra ❤️

----------


## Bicesuper

> To je odlican broj, ja sam jednom imala 9, pa drugi put 13 i treci put 10 zrelih.Razumem, dok vide da li se jajnici smanjuju.
> Embriolog kaze da je najverovatnije zbog tih mikrodelecija y hromozoma, naime spermatozoidi oplode jajne celije, ali je posle podela embriona losa, zbog fragmentacija spermatozoida...po njima su jajne celije u redu..eto, to smo sve saznali u trecem postupku. Mada je doktorka i pre treceg postupka savetovala da probamo varijantu pola pola, npr od 10 jajnih celija 5 oploditi sa donorom, a pet sa muzevljevim uzorkom..to za mog muza tada nije bilo prihvatljivo, pa nismo pristali..
> To si u pravu, tesko jeste, ali opet treba probati..❤❤❤


Sad su nam javili, 12 je zrelih jajnih ćelija…
Mislim da je to dovoljno.
Samo se nadam da će se oploditi i razviti.
Kad kreneš u postupak mislis samo da njemu nadju nešto…. A onda shvatiš da ima još 4 koraka i to kakva.
Znam da su vam to predlagali, pisala si i razumem tvog supruga, imajući u vidu da on ipak ima spermatozoide verujem da ne treba doneti odmah odluku da se radi sa donorom.
Neko je ranije pisao, da kao oplodnja zavisi od kvaliteta spermatozoida a da razvijanje zavisi od kvaliteta jajnih ćelija.
Ali svaka priča je priča za sebe.
Da li ćete ići u Turksu ili ćete ostati pri Pragu?
Svi hvale Prag i oni imaju najviše uspeha…

----------


## nada22

To su odlicne vesti, zelim vam puno srece!
Tako je, nismo ni bili za to, obzirom da je uvek imalo u svezem uzorku spermatozoida..
Tako smo i mi citali, istrazivali, ovi u Pragu su misljenja i jedno i drugo imaju veliku ulogu, ali smatraju da su jajne celije u redu. Pritom sam ja citala, da na kvalitet jajne celije uticu i lekovi kojim se jajnici stimulisu..nemam pojma vise  :Smile: 
Od ukupno 7 embriona koliko smo do sad ukupno vratili, nijedan se nije implantirao..ocigledno je nesto problem..jer smo samo jednom imali jednu blastocistu..
Tako je, svaka prica je prica za sebe. Pa s obzirom da ne zivimo u Srbiji, mislim da bi Prag bio ponovo opcija za nas..autom nam je pristupacnije ici..a za Tursku nismo razmisljali, jer smo se donekle posle toliko pokusaja razocarali, da bi stanje moglo da se popravi, obzirom da je genetske prirode problem kod muza..jedini su ovi u Pragu bili bolno iskreni i rekli kakve su nam zapravo sanse, a sve na osnovu njihovog iskustva..
Tako je, bez obzira sto nismo uspeli tamo kad smo bili, pristup njihov je stvarno na vrhunskom nivou, jako divni ljudi, sa nase tacke gledista..





> Sad su nam javili, 12 je zrelih jajnih ćelija…
> Mislim da je to dovoljno.
> Samo se nadam da će se oploditi i razviti.
> Kad kreneš u postupak mislis samo da njemu nadju nešto…. A onda shvatiš da ima još 4 koraka i to kakva.
> Znam da su vam to predlagali, pisala si i razumem tvog supruga, imajući u vidu da on ipak ima spermatozoide verujem da ne treba doneti odmah odluku da se radi sa donorom.
> Neko je ranije pisao, da kao oplodnja zavisi od kvaliteta spermatozoida a da razvijanje zavisi od kvaliteta jajnih ćelija.
> Ali svaka priča je priča za sebe.
> Da li ćete ići u Turksu ili ćete ostati pri Pragu?
> Svi hvale Prag i oni imaju najviše uspeha…

----------


## Bicesuper

Upravo sam to i htela da kažem.
Sigurno su tamo stručnjaci vrhunski i imaju mnogo iskustva.
Turska je nama opcija bila zbog dr Emrea odnosno zbog microtese, nismo imali pojma mada smo se nadali da će naci u spermogramu spermatozoide i da nam neće biti potrebna microtese.
Nisam ovo najbolje razumela za tvoje jajne celije odnosno za embrione - vama je oplodnja uspela i imali ste transfer ali transferi nisu uspeli?
Kada tamo rade transfer- svež ili zaleden? 
I u kom stadijumu? U Turskoj čekaju blastocistu

----------


## nada22

Tako je, nama su se jajne celije uvek oplodile, to nije bio problem, problem je javlja u razvijanju embriona posle treceg dana.To sto sam ti pisala za embrione, to smo zadnji put u Pragu dobili informaciju da se ne razvijaju kako bi trebalo.Inace ja sam imala ukupno 4 transfera do sada, tri od zaledjenih embriona i jedan svez.U Pragu je bio taj svez transfer.Oni praktikuju oba transfera, sve zavisi od zene,da li preti Hiperstimulacija ili ne.U Pragu takodje rade do blastociste, a ako je slucaj kao kod nas sto je bio, mali broj embriona dobrog kvaliteta, onda ih ne ostavljaju do blastociste, vec vracaju drugi ili treci dan. Izvini ako sam te zbunila  :Smile: 



> Upravo sam to i htela da kažem.
> Sigurno su tamo stručnjaci vrhunski i imaju mnogo iskustva.
> Turska je nama opcija bila zbog dr Emrea odnosno zbog microtese, nismo imali pojma mada smo se nadali da će naci u spermogramu spermatozoide i da nam neće biti potrebna microtese.
> Nisam ovo najbolje razumela za tvoje jajne celije odnosno za embrione - vama je oplodnja uspela i imali ste transfer ali transferi nisu uspeli?
> Kada tamo rade transfer- svež ili zaleden? 
> I u kom stadijumu? U Turskoj čekaju blastocistu

----------


## Bicesuper

Nisi me zbunila, nego dok ja obradim informaciju. 
Vi ste samo ovaj poslednji put bili u Pragu? I tada ste dobili ovu informaciju? Ili ste bili više puta u Pragu?
Oni su vam predostrožnosti radi vratili, jer se nisu dobro razvijali, da se jesu dobro razvijali oni bi sačekali i  vratili bi vam blastocistu?
Meni niko nije pominjao hiperstimulaciju, valjda sam ok…

----------


## nada22

Tako je, samo smo u septembru bili tamo, dvaput pre toga u Stuttgartu.Tako je, da su se dobro razvijali, cekali bi do blastociste, a posto nisu, vratili su jedan, koji je po njima bio dobar, ali posto je samo jedan bio, vratili su ga drugi dan. Ja taj zadnji put nisam imala hiperstimulaciju, iako sam imala 10 zrelih jajnih celija i jos sitnih folikula, tako da nemoj da brines, doktor ce svakako uraditi najbolje. Jesu li ti kontrolisali Tsh, 
zaboravih da te pitam?




> Nisi me zbunila, nego dok ja obradim informaciju. 
> Vi ste samo ovaj poslednji put bili u Pragu? I tada ste dobili ovu informaciju? Ili ste bili više puta u Pragu?
> Oni su vam predostrožnosti radi vratili, jer se nisu dobro razvijali, da se jesu dobro razvijali oni bi sačekali i  vratili bi vam blastocistu?
> Meni niko nije pominjao hiperstimulaciju, valjda sam ok…

----------


## Bicesuper

> Tako je, samo smo u septembru bili tamo, dvaput pre toga u Stuttgartu.Tako je, da su se dobro razvijali, cekali bi do blastociste, a posto nisu, vratili su jedan, koji je po njima bio dobar, ali posto je samo jedan bio, vratili su ga drugi dan. Ja taj zadnji put nisam imala hiperstimulaciju, iako sam imala 10 zrelih jajnih celija i jos sitnih folikula, tako da nemoj da brines, doktor ce svakako uraditi najbolje. Jesu li ti kontrolisali Tsh, 
> zaboravih da te pitam?


Jesu pre neki dan, bio je 2,26.
Dr iz Srbije mi je rekla da još pojacam terapiju (ja ne znam gde više) a ginekolog ovde mi je rekao da je takav tsh dobar, i da je sve do 3,5 za njih prihvatljivo. 
Da ne valja ni da bude mnogo nizak jer je i on potreban za trudnoću.
Svakako se nadam da će mi ga ponovo kontrolisati.
Ja verujem da su u Pragu fantastični stručnjaci, vidiš da su sve lepo objasnili…
I naravno da će sledeći put biti uspešno ❤️

----------


## nada22

Odlicno, hvala Bogu da je spala vrednost.Dobro je to, samo slusaj doktora tu i bice sve u redu.
Jesu, sve su nam lepo objasnili, sa medicinske strane je sve proslo kako treba, mislim da bolje nije moglo, e sad, sa druge strane ni oni nisu madjionicari, moj muz nekad kaze, ne mogu od nista napraviti nesto, u svojoj muci smo ipak realni..
Mi imamo zaledjen uzorak od muza tamo, to su uzeli pre punkcije, za svaki slucaj da bude, ako nesto na dan punkcije krene po zlu..tako da cemo sve videti, cula sam se sa doktorkom skoro, ona je i dalje pri stavu, da treba probati pola pola ( rekla nam je da je muz stariji, ne bi to ni predlozila, zbog njegovih godina, koje bi u tom slucaju isto igrale ulogu). Mi smo ipak tamo otisli posle dva postupka i tri neuspesna transfera, trazili smo da nam se neko posveti, doktorka je trazila uzrok loseg spermograma, nasli smo ga, tako da mislim da sto je do njih to je odradjeno.
Ipak smatram da imaju iskustva sa parovima koji istu dijagnozu imaju i znaju koje su mogucnosti i sanse za uspeh.Eto, svidelo nam se sto su iskreno rekli odmah na pocetku, a ne u fazonu, ma samo vi idite na postupke, dok jednom ne uspete..tako su nam rekli u Stuttgartu, bez da su hteli da otkriju uzrok takvog spermograma.Dok doktorka u Pragu je odmah rekla, nakon genetskih nalaza, problem je ozbiljan, jer je genetske prirode. Takvo je nase iskustvo do sada.
Ne znam da li sam dobro zapamtila, ako si pisala u grupi, koji je uzrok takve dijagnoze kod tvog muza?
Daj Boze da bude uspesno sledeci put nama, a vama sada..❤❤❤❤




> Jesu pre neki dan, bio je 2,26.
> Dr iz Srbije mi je rekla da još pojacam terapiju (ja ne znam gde više) a ginekolog ovde mi je rekao da je takav tsh dobar, i da je sve do 3,5 za njih prihvatljivo. 
> Da ne valja ni da bude mnogo nizak jer je i on potreban za trudnoću.
> Svakako se nadam da će mi ga ponovo kontrolisati.
> Ja verujem da su u Pragu fantastični stručnjaci, vidiš da su sve lepo objasnili…
> I naravno da će sledeći put biti uspešno ❤️

----------


## Bicesuper

> Odlicno, hvala Bogu da je spala vrednost.Dobro je to, samo slusaj doktora tu i bice sve u redu.
> Jesu, sve su nam lepo objasnili, sa medicinske strane je sve proslo kako treba, mislim da bolje nije moglo, e sad, sa druge strane ni oni nisu madjionicari, moj muz nekad kaze, ne mogu od nista napraviti nesto, u svojoj muci smo ipak realni..
> Mi imamo zaledjen uzorak od muza tamo, to su uzeli pre punkcije, za svaki slucaj da bude, ako nesto na dan punkcije krene po zlu..tako da cemo sve videti, cula sam se sa doktorkom skoro, ona je i dalje pri stavu, da treba probati pola pola ( rekla nam je da je muz stariji, ne bi to ni predlozila, zbog njegovih godina, koje bi u tom slucaju isto igrale ulogu). Mi smo ipak tamo otisli posle dva postupka i tri neuspesna transfera, trazili smo da nam se neko posveti, doktorka je trazila uzrok loseg spermograma, nasli smo ga, tako da mislim da sto je do njih to je odradjeno.
> Ipak smatram da imaju iskustva sa parovima koji istu dijagnozu imaju i znaju koje su mogucnosti i sanse za uspeh.Eto, svidelo nam se sto su iskreno rekli odmah na pocetku, a ne u fazonu, ma samo vi idite na postupke, dok jednom ne uspete..tako su nam rekli u Stuttgartu, bez da su hteli da otkriju uzrok takvog spermograma.Dok doktorka u Pragu je odmah rekla, nakon genetskih nalaza, problem je ozbiljan, jer je genetske prirode. Takvo je nase iskustvo do sada.
> Ne znam da li sam dobro zapamtila, ako si pisala u grupi, koji je uzrok takve dijagnoze kod tvog muza?
> Daj Boze da bude uspesno sledeci put nama, a vama sada..❤❤❤❤


Ja sam prosto šokirana da se niko pre nije bavio time sto mu je loš spermogram (koliko se sećam imao je u spermogramu spermatozoide ali ne sigurno uobičajen broj).
Verovatno nemaju iskustva, dr u Turskoj odmah traže delecije i kariotip. Verovatno u Nemačkoj bili u fazonu pa ima spermatozoida.
Kod mog supruga se ne zna, kao ni kod većine.
Njegovi hormoni su manje više bili ok - FSH malo viši, testosteron malo niži, ali ništa alarmantno.
Dr Emre ga je stavio na terapiju, u prvom razgovoru je rekao da nije potrebno ali je onda rekao da ipak proba- pio je klomid 50 mg svaki drugi dan. 
Posle nas je uhvatila korona i sve se poremetilo ali smo kasnije nastavili i on je ponovo pio terapiju nekih 3 meseca.
Hormoni su se poboljšali, testosteron je skočio, FSH je isto skočio.
Da li je to uticalo da se nadju spermatozoidi ili ne, to ne znamo.
Delecije i kariotip su mu u redu.
Super sto ste se odlucili za Prag, bolje niste mogli.
Znaci vi ste tamo otišli poslednji put i tamo si radila i stimulaciju i svež transfer?

----------


## babymib

[QUOTE=nada22;3223998]Odlicno, hvala Bogu da je spala vrednost.Dobro je to, samo slusaj doktora tu i bice sve u redu.
Jesu, sve su nam lepo objasnili, sa medicinske strane je sve proslo kako treba, mislim da bolje nije moglo, e sad, sa druge strane ni oni nisu madjionicari, moj muz nekad kaze, ne mogu od nista napraviti nesto, u svojoj muci smo ipak realni..

Ja bih samo rekla nase iskustvo, posto mi imamo isti uzrok tj mikrodeleciju y hromozoma. Prvi mail koji sam slala bio je klinici u Solunu koji su mi napisali da kod mog muza sa tom delecijom na micro Tese vrv nije moguce naci spermatozoide a i ako ih nadju oni nece moci da oplode jajnu celiju. Predlozili donaciju sa sve cenovnikom. Iako nemam nista protiv te opcije ja sam verovala da to nije resenje i da je nesto moguce, onda smo otisli u Tursku gde mi je dr.Emre objasnio da je kod 50% muskaraca sa mikrodelecijom y hromozoma moguce naci spermatoozide u uzorku a i sa operacijom. Nasli smo ih tada nasli smo ih i sledeci put jos vise, i ti spermatozoidi su oplodili 10 jajnih celija. E sad mi smo imali jednu biohemijsku trudnocu, jedan neuspeli i jedan uspesan FET. Nazalost doslo je do spontanog u 8.nedelji i posle konsultacije sa drEmre i ginekologom tamo, predlozili su nam da uradimo PGT dijagnostiku na preostalim zamrznutim embrionima da vidimo da li su genetski okej, ako ne da onda spermatozoide za sledeci pokusaj vto uzmemo putem operacije jer su vrv unutra kvalitetniji. 
Naravno da je izbor na vama, i svaki izbor je okej, ja samo kazem nase iskustvo i da mozda postoji jos nesto sto bi i vi mogli ilo zeleli da probate.

----------


## nada22

Bas tako, niko se nije bavio time, svi su bili u fazonu, tako je kako je.Muzu su hormoni bili uvek u redu, ali bez obzira na to, nisu predlagali nikakva dodatna ispitivanja kod njega.
Ili nemaju ili jednostavno ne zele da ispituju, jer je bilo u svezem uzorku spermatozoida, dok ovi u Pragu su isto trazili sto i dr u Turskoj. Hvala Bogu da su tvom muzu ostali nalazi u redu. 
Zadnji put smo bili u Pragu, s tim sto sam stimulaciju pocela u Stuttgartu i tamo otisla na prvi ultrazvuk, otprilike 5 dan od pocetka stimulacije. Ali sam imala dogovor sa doktorkom ovde, ukoliko doktorka iz Praga bude trazila ranije ultrazvuk, odradila bih ga u Stuttgartu i poslala sliku i izvestaj mailom u Prag, ali u mom slucaju nije trazila, to sve zavisi, od zene do zene. Tako da su tamo bile dve kontrole na ultrazvuku, povecanje doze injekcija, punkcija jajnih celija i svez transfer.





> Ja sam prosto šokirana da se niko pre nije bavio time sto mu je loš spermogram (koliko se sećam imao je u spermogramu spermatozoide ali ne sigurno uobičajen broj).
> Verovatno nemaju iskustva, dr u Turskoj odmah traže delecije i kariotip. Verovatno u Nemačkoj bili u fazonu pa ima spermatozoida.
> Kod mog supruga se ne zna, kao ni kod većine.
> Njegovi hormoni su manje više bili ok - FSH malo viši, testosteron malo niži, ali ništa alarmantno.
> Dr Emre ga je stavio na terapiju, u prvom razgovoru je rekao da nije potrebno ali je onda rekao da ipak proba- pio je klomid 50 mg svaki drugi dan. 
> Posle nas je uhvatila korona i sve se poremetilo ali smo kasnije nastavili i on je ponovo pio terapiju nekih 3 meseca.
> Hormoni su se poboljšali, testosteron je skočio, FSH je isto skočio.
> Da li je to uticalo da se nadju spermatozoidi ili ne, to ne znamo.
> Delecije i kariotip su mu u redu.
> ...

----------


## nada22

Jako mi je zao zbog spontanog kod vas.
Mi smo i planirali PGT dijagnostiku u Pragu da odradimo, ali s obzirom da se radi na Blastocistama, a kod nas nisu stigli do Blastociste, isto ispitivanje nije ni bilo moguce.
Svakako imamo jos mogucnosti sa muzevljevim spermatozoidima, jedan uzorak je zaledjen tamo, ima ukupno tzv. 6 slamcica, tako da bi to mogli koristiti za vise postupaka. E sad, da li bi to bila dobitna kombinacija za nas, za sledeci put, ostalo je da vidimo.
Doktorka je rekla, mi mozemo ako zelimo i ponovo ici u postupak samo sa muzevljevim spermatozoidima, njeno je samo da predlozi, na osnovu iskustva, sta bi moglo da se proba, druga varijanta.
Vama su zaledjeni embrioni u stadijumu Blastociste?Pozdrav

[QUOTE=babymib;3224017]


> Odlicno, hvala Bogu da je spala vrednost.Dobro je to, samo slusaj doktora tu i bice sve u redu.
> Jesu, sve su nam lepo objasnili, sa medicinske strane je sve proslo kako treba, mislim da bolje nije moglo, e sad, sa druge strane ni oni nisu madjionicari, moj muz nekad kaze, ne mogu od nista napraviti nesto, u svojoj muci smo ipak realni..
> 
> Ja bih samo rekla nase iskustvo, posto mi imamo isti uzrok tj mikrodeleciju y hromozoma. Prvi mail koji sam slala bio je klinici u Solunu koji su mi napisali da kod mog muza sa tom delecijom na micro Tese vrv nije moguce naci spermatozoide a i ako ih nadju oni nece moci da oplode jajnu celiju. Predlozili donaciju sa sve cenovnikom. Iako nemam nista protiv te opcije ja sam verovala da to nije resenje i da je nesto moguce, onda smo otisli u Tursku gde mi je dr.Emre objasnio da je kod 50% muskaraca sa mikrodelecijom y hromozoma moguce naci spermatoozide u uzorku a i sa operacijom. Nasli smo ih tada nasli smo ih i sledeci put jos vise, i ti spermatozoidi su oplodili 10 jajnih celija. E sad mi smo imali jednu biohemijsku trudnocu, jedan neuspeli i jedan uspesan FET. Nazalost doslo je do spontanog u 8.nedelji i posle konsultacije sa drEmre i ginekologom tamo, predlozili su nam da uradimo PGT dijagnostiku na preostalim zamrznutim embrionima da vidimo da li su genetski okej, ako ne da onda spermatozoide za sledeci pokusaj vto uzmemo putem operacije jer su vrv unutra kvalitetniji. 
> Naravno da je izbor na vama, i svaki izbor je okej, ja samo kazem nase iskustvo i da mozda postoji jos nesto sto bi i vi mogli ilo zeleli da probate.

----------


## babymib

Aha vi imate tkivo od operacije? Pa to je sjajno! Ja sam citala neko istazivanje gde su naveli da su spermatozoidi uzeti putem tese/microTese boljeg kvaliteta od onih u ejakulatu kod cryptozospermie. Tako da su nama predlozili PGT testiranje ili ponovni postupak ali da probamo sa spermatozoidima iz micro Tese. Jeste nasi su blastociste, pola smo iskoristili a na pola cemo uraditi PGT. Nemoj da me shvatis pogresno vidim da si i ti upucena u sve, samo sam htela da podelim nase iskustvo cisto ako neko ne zna.

----------


## Carica

Bicesuper prekrasne vijesti da su nađeni spermiji u ejakulatu, baš sam sretna zbog vas, javljam nam i dalje.

Babymib žao mi je jako zbog spontanog. Nažalost i kod mene ista situacija. Spontani u 7 tjednu.

----------


## nada22

Nije od operacije, tad je bila OAT III grupa spermograma, sto nikad do sad nismo imali, pa su zaledili odvojeno, rekli su da ima tzv.sestih slamcica, od jednog uzorka.Ja sam citala isto to sto i ti, da su spermatozoidi bolji dobijeni operacijom.Nama to nisu jos uvek predlagali u Pragu, u smislu nema potrebe, jer ih ima dovoljno u svezem uzorku. To je odlicno sto imate blastociste, mi smo samo jednom imali jednu blastocistu, a zadnjeg puta nijedan embrion nije stigao do tog stadijuma.ocigledno, kod nas je los razvitak embriona, pa ne mozemo ni da radimo PGT ispitivanja. 
Ne brini, naravno da necu pogresno shvatiti, dobro je da cujemo da ljudi sa istom dijagnozom imaju dobre embrione.  :Smile: 
Obe smo, koliko vidim, dosta istrazile  :Smile: 



> Aha vi imate tkivo od operacije? Pa to je sjajno! Ja sam citala neko istazivanje gde su naveli da su spermatozoidi uzeti putem tese/microTese boljeg kvaliteta od onih u ejakulatu kod cryptozospermie. Tako da su nama predlozili PGT testiranje ili ponovni postupak ali da probamo sa spermatozoidima iz micro Tese. Jeste nasi su blastociste, pola smo iskoristili a na pola cemo uraditi PGT. Nemoj da me shvatis pogresno vidim da si i ti upucena u sve, samo sam htela da podelim nase iskustvo cisto ako neko ne zna.

----------


## babymib

> Bicesuper prekrasne vijesti da su nađeni spermiji u ejakulatu, baš sam sretna zbog vas, javljam nam i dalje.
> 
> Babymib žao mi je jako zbog spontanog. Nažalost i kod mene ista situacija. Spontani u 7 tjednu.


Ijao bas mi je zao! Kod nas u 8+4 na ultrazvuku utvrdjeno da nema srcane radnje i da se beba meri 6+1... izvini sto pitam ali jel si imala prirodan spontani ili kiretazu? Pitam da li ste mozda radili genetsko ispitivanje ploda?

----------


## babymib

Mislim da u pragu ni ne rade microTese nego samo TESE. Ja ne znam sta je to OAT IIIgrupa?! Moze pojasnjenje bas me zanima

----------


## nada22

Mislim da im pise u cenovniku sto imamo kod nas Mesa/Tese, tako da je moguce da ne rade microTese, bar ne na ovoj klinici gde smo mi bili.OAT III grupa spermograma znaci da je po pitanju morflogije,broja i pokretljivosti za stepen bolji nalaz nego cryptoozospermija. OAT je skracenica od oligoastenoozospermija, ako sam medicinski sto posto tacno napisala.To je po onoj skali kako ocenjuju spermogram.




> Mislim da u pragu ni ne rade microTese nego samo TESE. Ja ne znam sta je to OAT IIIgrupa?! Moze pojasnjenje bas me zanima

----------


## Bicesuper

Jeo devojke tako mi je zao.
Taman mislis sve se završilo i sve je dobro.
Ovo mi je već previše.
Izgleda da niko kome su nađeni spermatozoidi u ejakulatu nije uspeo…
Bas steta

----------


## Detelina

> Mislim da im pise u cenovniku sto imamo kod nas Mesa/Tese, tako da je moguce da ne rade microTese, bar ne na ovoj klinici gde smo mi bili.OAT III grupa spermograma znaci da je po pitanju morflogije,broja i pokretljivosti za stepen bolji nalaz nego cryptoozospermija. OAT je skracenica od oligoastenoozospermija, ako sam medicinski sto posto tacno napisala.To je po onoj skali kako ocenjuju spermogram.


Evo i mene da uskocim. Mom suprugu su rekli u Solunu da u slucaju azoospermije je bolje u svakom slucaju uraditi mTESE i taj uzorak koristiti za vto, bez obzira ako ima nesto u samom ejakulatu. Meni se to u tom trenutku cinilo nebulozno, cak sam isla i na razgovor sa njihovim geneticarem. Zena mi je objasnila da uzorak uzet direktno iz tkiva bude bolji. E sada, nama da su nasli u ejakulatu ni ja ne bih insistirala na operaciji, ali posle vise neuspelih sigurno bih pre pristala na opciju operacije nego da stalno idem ja na stimulaciju i da ne uspeva.
U svakom slucaju bih izabrala i operaciju i tako da pokusamo, a opcija donora uvek posle postoji.

----------


## nada22

Razumem.I ja sam isto citala da je uzorak bolji dobijen mTesom, nego svez, iako ne dolazim iz medicinske struke, tako da je to isto sto je tebi Geneticarka rekla. E sad, mozemo da insistiramo na mTese za sledeci put, bez obzira sto imamo zaledjen uzorak, ili da vidimo sta bi nam rekli u Solunu ili Instanbulu.Vama bese nije uzrok genetske prirode, zbog cega je takav nalaz spermograma kod muza?




> Evo i mene da uskocim. Mom suprugu su rekli u Solunu da u slucaju azoospermije je bolje u svakom slucaju uraditi mTESE i taj uzorak koristiti za vto, bez obzira ako ima nesto u samom ejakulatu. Meni se to u tom trenutku cinilo nebulozno, cak sam isla i na razgovor sa njihovim geneticarem. Zena mi je objasnila da uzorak uzet direktno iz tkiva bude bolji. E sada, nama da su nasli u ejakulatu ni ja ne bih insistirala na operaciji, ali posle vise neuspelih sigurno bih pre pristala na opciju operacije nego da stalno idem ja na stimulaciju i da ne uspeva.
> U svakom slucaju bih izabrala i operaciju i tako da pokusamo, a opcija donora uvek posle postoji.

----------


## Detelina

> Razumem.I ja sam isto citala da je uzorak bolji dobijen mTesom, nego svez, iako ne dolazim iz medicinske struke, tako da je to isto sto je tebi Geneticarka rekla. E sad, mozemo da insistiramo na mTese za sledeci put, bez obzira sto imamo zaledjen uzorak, ili da vidimo sta bi nam rekli u Solunu ili Instanbulu.Vama bese nije uzrok genetske prirode, zbog cega je takav nalaz spermograma kod muza?


Kod nas niko nije pronasao uzrok. Hormoni su na pocetku svi bili ok, vremenom je samo fsh rastao. Genetika je ok. 
Moj savet ti je da ne ides u Solun, nisam sigurna da oni rade mTESE, posto se nama urolog nije uopste pojavio na konsultacijama…a ostatak ekipe je malo uvijeno sve objasnjavao. Najsigurnije ti je u Turskoj, oni bas provereno rade mTESE.

----------


## babymib

> Jeo devojke tako mi je zao.
> Taman mislis sve se završilo i sve je dobro.
> Ovo mi je već previše.
> Izgleda da niko kome su nađeni spermatozoidi u ejakulatu nije uspeo…
> Bas steta


Ma ovo uopste nije tacno, nemoj da se obeshrabris. Pa to sto nije uspelo 2 ili 3 puta ne znaci nista... znas koliko zena sa mnogo manjim problemom ima uspesnu tek 4., 5. Ili ko zna koju vto. Na drugom forumu a mislim i na ovom je bilo slucajeva gde su dobili dete a secam se da su prosli bez microTese. Meni je ginekolog prvo napisao da razume da mi hocemo odgovore, ali da prosto nekada ne uspe iz gomile razloga koji nisu do nas. Evo videcemp i posle pgt testiranja kakvi ce biti rezultati, ali da je tako kako ti mislis ne bi onda oni uopste koristi spermatozoide iz uzorka da je nemoguce tako doci do zdrave trudnoce.

----------


## nada22

Hvala ti puno na savetu, da znamo za svaki slucaj, ako nam bude bilo potrebno, da ne gubimo vreme u Grckoj, vec probati u Turskoj.
Znaci ima i slucajeva kad ne otkriju uzrok.Sad sta je bolje, znati uzrok ili ne, pitamo se i mi.



> Kod nas niko nije pronasao uzrok. Hormoni su na pocetku svi bili ok, vremenom je samo fsh rastao. Genetika je ok. 
> Moj savet ti je da ne ides u Solun, nisam sigurna da oni rade mTESE, posto se nama urolog nije uopste pojavio na konsultacijama…a ostatak ekipe je malo uvijeno sve objasnjavao. Najsigurnije ti je u Turskoj, oni bas provereno rade mTESE.

----------


## nada22

I ja se slazem sa misljenjem od babymib,to sto nas par nije imalo srece do sad, nije toliko porazavajuce, s obzirom da nekad dolazi i do same selekcije embriona, na koju niko ne moze da utice.Svakako se svi nadamo da ce svaki sledeci  postupak biti uspesan, a vama zelim od srca ovaj uspesan.❤❤❤❤
Tebi babymib zelim sve najbolje i nadamo se pozitivnim vestima nakon PGT dijagnostike.Hoce li ove godine raditi testiranje ili?



> Ma ovo uopste nije tacno, nemoj da se obeshrabris. Pa to sto nije uspelo 2 ili 3 puta ne znaci nista... znas koliko zena sa mnogo manjim problemom ima uspesnu tek 4., 5. Ili ko zna koju vto. Na drugom forumu a mislim i na ovom je bilo slucajeva gde su dobili dete a secam se da su prosli bez microTese. Meni je ginekolog prvo napisao da razume da mi hocemo odgovore, ali da prosto nekada ne uspe iz gomile razloga koji nisu do nas. Evo videcemp i posle pgt testiranja kakvi ce biti rezultati, ali da je tako kako ti mislis ne bi onda oni uopste koristi spermatozoide iz uzorka da je nemoguce tako doci do zdrave trudnoce.

----------


## Carica

Bicesuper nemoj se obeshrabriti, ja vjerujem da će jednom uspjeti ali da se mora poklopiti pravi embrij, što kod mene nažalost ovaj put nije bio. Vjerujem da je kod mene spontani bio zbog genetske greške u plodu...

Babymib nisam išla na kiretažu ali sam bila u bolnici zbog jakih bolova i da li su mi tablete za poticanje "čišćenja" tako da mi je dio tkiva ispao dok sam bila u bolnici i to su poslali na neku vrstu testiranja, zaboravila sam sad kako se zove ali još nisam dobila nikakve nalaze

----------


## Bicesuper

Hvala devojke na lepom recima.
I ja se nadam da će sve biti u redu, ali ovo me bas zbunilo.
Ja nisam dugo na formu u tj nekih godinu dana i jedino je  detelina uspela. I sanja jedna ako se sećam dobro.
Svakako ima mnogo slučajeva i gde je sve kao y redu pa ne ide.
Mi čekamo do četvrtka…
Ako može neko nešto vezano za transfer da napise, kao i kako se čuvaju embrioni koji se zaleđe, da li svaki zasebno ili po više njih, vidim da se pominju neke slamčice, ja ništa ne znam o tome…

----------


## nada22

Pozdrav bicesuper, nadam se da si dobro.To sto cekate do cetvrtka vec je dobar znak, jer ce vam sigurno vratii blastociste.e sad sto se tice zaledjenih embriona, iskreno ne znam kako zaledjavaju, da li zasebno ili ne.Kod nas je bio pre slucaj npr, koliko smo trazili da odlede, toliko su odledili.Ovo za slamcice sto je pisano odnosi se na uzorke spermatozoida, ako mislis na ovo sto sam ja pre neki dan pisala. A sto se tice transfera svuda je isti, traje par minuta, u principu, zavisno od klinike, zene ostaju malo da odleze ili ih odmah pustaju kuci.
Slobodno napisi ako te jos nesto zanima.





> Hvala devojke na lepom recima.
> I ja se nadam da će sve biti u redu, ali ovo me bas zbunilo.
> Ja nisam dugo na formu u tj nekih godinu dana i jedino je  detelina uspela. I sanja jedna ako se sećam dobro.
> Svakako ima mnogo slučajeva i gde je sve kao y redu pa ne ide.
> Mi čekamo do četvrtka…
> Ako može neko nešto vezano za transfer da napise, kao i kako se čuvaju embrioni koji se zaleđe, da li svaki zasebno ili po više njih, vidim da se pominju neke slamčice, ja ništa ne znam o tome…

----------


## Bicesuper

> Pozdrav bicesuper, nadam se da si dobro.To sto cekate do cetvrtka vec je dobar znak, jer ce vam sigurno vratii blastociste.e sad sto se tice zaledjenih embriona, iskreno ne znam kako zaledjavaju, da li zasebno ili ne.Kod nas je bio pre slucaj npr, koliko smo trazili da odlede, toliko su odledili.Ovo za slamcice sto je pisano odnosi se na uzorke spermatozoida, ako mislis na ovo sto sam ja pre neki dan pisala. A sto se tice transfera svuda je isti, traje par minuta, u principu, zavisno od klinike, zene ostaju malo da odleze ili ih odmah pustaju kuci.
> Slobodno napisi ako te jos nesto zanima.


E da da znam da su i spermatozoidi u slamcicama, možda sam pomešala, ali me je zbunilo kad devojke napisu imamo 10 embriona na primer, pa onda kažu ostalo nam je za još tri puta. 
To me malo zbuni.
Jedino ako se ne vraca po više njih, znam da se to nekad radi, ne znam iz kog razloga.
Ja sad idem na pregled, ne znam da li ću biti spremna za transfer, mene mnogo boli dole sve me pritiska.
U svakom slučaju poslušaću šta kaže dr, meni je najbitnije da se razviju.
Mesec dva gore dole nije ništa.

----------


## babymib

Ima vise devojaka koje su uspele, ali ja znam dosta primera koju su uspeli a ne pisu na forumu. Uvek se seti odakle ste krenuli i gde ste sad i bice ti jasno da je sve moguce...
Nama su npr jedan vratili odmah a ostale zaledili ovako 2+2+2+3... ne znam po kom  pravilu se stavlja kolicina embriona mozes to bas da pitas ako se setis...npr detelini su po 3 zaledili secam se...meni isto nije bilo jasno sto se ne cuva svaki posebno pa vracas koliko zelis...
@carica hvala za info,nadam se da ce rezuktat te analize dati neki odgovor

----------


## Bicesuper

> Ima vise devojaka koje su uspele, ali ja znam dosta primera koju su uspeli a ne pisu na forumu. Uvek se seti odakle ste krenuli i gde ste sad i bice ti jasno da je sve moguce...
> Nama su npr jedan vratili odmah a ostale zaledili ovako 2+2+2+3... ne znam po kom  pravilu se stavlja kolicina embriona mozes to bas da pitas ako se setis...npr detelini su po 3 zaledili secam se...meni isto nije bilo jasno sto se ne cuva svaki posebno pa vracas koliko zelis...
> @carica hvala za info,nadam se da ce rezuktat te analize dati neki odgovor


Pa kad se setim samo kako smo krenuli a dokle smo stigli i to bez operacije je neverovatno.
Ja se trudim da pišem svaki korak pogotvo sto je za sada dobro, pa da eto svi znaju da ima šanse.
Pitala sam bas doktora kako se zaledjuje i rekao mi je da se ne lede jedan po jedan iz dva razloga - prvi razlog je zato sto kod lose sperme oni preferiraju da se vrate dva embriona ali to svakako nije pod moranje ako zena neće (video je moju facu

----------


## Bicesuper

Isekao mi je celu poruku, pakao, a esej sam napisla.
Drugi razog je da kad se odlede ako jedan ne valja kojim slucajem , da drugi bude dobar.
Svakako nije neophodno dva da se vrate ali oni preferiraju.
Pregledao me je i ipak smo odlozili transfern jer sam ja mngo naduta, pogledao je UZ i rekao da ima dosta tecnosti, da je to blaga hiperstimulcija i dao mi jednu injekciju cerotide ili kako se ono vec zove da smanji estrogen.
Mene bas boli danas, jedva sam se dovukla do njih.
Od 10 oplodjenih, 8 je odlicno (kao da stoji neka ocena 8,6) a ostala dva su isto kao vrlo dobra.
To je zasada super rezultat a koliko ce njih biti blastocista to se ne zna do cetvrtka, tada ce da ih lede.
Zasada sa svime zadovoljna osim njihovim  cenama jer se tu nista ne zna i sve je i ovako i onako, nema cenovnika nizi racuna.
Svi smo imali info da je VTO 2500 sa svim lekovima  a microtse 1500.
Mi smo lekove placali na licu mesta i to kostalo negde oko 450 evra ali su nam bez obzira na to naplatili celih 2500 iako sam ja pitala nekoliko puta.
Oni kazu lekove placate sami.
I onda kao necemo vam naplatiti sad ovo zaledjivanje, kad dodjete transfer je 200-250 eura, a neko rece da je platio 900, mozda bas ti.
Nije da nam je do novca, ali nisu to male cifre i razlike da se to ne bi napomenulo.

----------


## Detelina

> Pa kad se setim samo kako smo krenuli a dokle smo stigli i to bez operacije je neverovatno.
> Ja se trudim da pišem svaki korak pogotvo sto je za sada dobro, pa da eto svi znaju da ima šanse.
> Pitala sam bas doktora kako se zaledjuje i rekao mi je da se ne lede jedan po jedan iz dva razloga - prvi razlog je zato sto kod lose sperme oni preferiraju da se vrate dva embriona ali to svakako nije pod moranje ako zena neće (video je moju facu


jeste, babymib je u pravu. Ja znam dve devojke kojima je uspelo sa mTESE, i moja drugarica koja je uspela u Srbiji, tako da to nije uopste beznacajno.
Samo se ti opusti i ne razmisljaj o statistici. Mozda si pogresno shvatila moj komentar, nisam rekla da ne treba raditi vto ako se nadje u uzorku, vec da bih ja isla na mTESE ako ne uspeva sa spermom iz uzorka, a oni mi nude donaciju. Po meni prvo treba pokusati sve sto postoji od opcija za muskarca pa tek onda se okrenuti donaciji. Ali to je samo moje shvatanje stvari, treba svi da se vodimo svojim osecajima.
I kod mene su zaledili po vise embriona. Imali smo 19 jajnih celija, 18 zrelih, 14 se oplodilo, a 9 je stiglo do stupnja blastocite. Zaledili su 3x3. Prilikom prvog feta odledili su 3, a dva su vratili…za onaj jedan nisam ni pitala ali kapiram da ne zalede ponovo. Sada nam je ostalo jos 2x3 embriona, znaci za jos dva pokusaja. I deo tkiva sa spermom je posebno zaledjen.
Nego, koliko inace kosta fet? Mi smo sve u prvoj turi odmah platili i nemam pojma koliko je sta na kraju kostalo.

----------


## Bicesuper

Nisam ništa pogrešno shvatila, naprotiv ja bas isto mislim kao ti.
Našli su u uzorku i zašto bi čovek išao na operaciju.
Nego svi koji su uspeli uspeli su posle microtese pa me to malo obeshrabrilo.
Ja svakako bar zasada nisam u fazonu više dece, nadam se da će ovo ispasti sve na kraju ok i da će dovoljan broj stići do blastociste.
Ja ne znam koliko košta FET, babymib je napisala da su platili 900 a nama je dr rekao da ćemo platiti oko 200-250.
Možda jer sada nismo imali transfer.
Sve ovo nije jeftino i naravno da se ne može kalkulisati u evro, ali svima su dali info da je ISCI 2500 sa lekovima, a sad se lekovi posebno plaćaju.
Više sam htela da to napišem zbog parova koji tek idu, da se raspitaju tačno i da znaju.
A koliko je FET, to sigurno znaju babymib i carica.
Da li ćete vi ići ponovo, ako nije indiskretno?

----------


## babymib

Mi smo fet svaki put placali 900e

----------


## Bicesuper

> Mi smo fet svaki put placali 900e


A nama rekao 200-250.
Pa ti je stvarno ogromna razlika.
Napominjem da je to možda zato sto ja nisam imala sad odmah transfer

----------


## Detelina

> Nisam ništa pogrešno shvatila, naprotiv ja bas isto mislim kao ti.
> Našli su u uzorku i zašto bi čovek išao na operaciju.
> Nego svi koji su uspeli uspeli su posle microtese pa me to malo obeshrabrilo.
> Ja svakako bar zasada nisam u fazonu više dece, nadam se da će ovo ispasti sve na kraju ok i da će dovoljan broj stići do blastociste.
> Ja ne znam koliko košta FET, babymib je napisala da su platili 900 a nama je dr rekao da ćemo platiti oko 200-250.
> Možda jer sada nismo imali transfer.
> Sve ovo nije jeftino i naravno da se ne može kalkulisati u evro, ali svima su dali info da je ISCI 2500 sa lekovima, a sad se lekovi posebno plaćaju.
> Više sam htela da to napišem zbog parova koji tek idu, da se raspitaju tačno i da znaju.
> A koliko je FET, to sigurno znaju babymib i carica.
> Da li ćete vi ići ponovo, ako nije indiskretno?



E pa to da nije uspelo nikome sa spermom u uzorku je samo statistika, toliko mali broj parova je uspeo da prodje bez operacije da kada bi uporedila sa onima koji su imali operaciju videla bi da to nije tako sve crno i belo.
Naravno da nije indiskretno, planiramo da idemo opet na fet, imamo jos 6 dece u zamrzivacu

----------


## Detelina

> E pa to da nije uspelo nikome sa spermom u uzorku je samo statistika, toliko mali broj parova je uspeo da prodje bez operacije da kada bi uporedila sa onima koji su imali operaciju videla bi da to nije tako sve crno i belo.
> Naravno da nije indiskretno, planiramo da idemo opet na fet, imamo jos 6 dece u zamrzivacu


Opet sece poruke
Posto sam imala cr  preporuka je da se saceka. Trenutno imam koronu, pa planiram posle odredjenog vremena da idem po trecu dozu vakcine, pa tek onda

----------


## Detelina

[QUOTE=Detelina;3224477]Opet sece poruke
Posto sam imala cr  preporuka je da se saceka. Trenutno imam koronu, pa planiram posle odredjenog vremena da idem po trecu dozu vakcine, pa tek onda

. Godine mi bas i ne idu u prilog ali planiramo da pokusamo, pa sta bude.

----------


## Bicesuper

Ja se nisam vakcinisala, ali cu odmah sada maltene cim sletim.
Imala sam i dalje antitela, ali sad svakako hocu, u trudnocu ne bih ulazila nevakcinisana (nemam nsta protiv sve je stvar izbora) ali ja psihicki ne znam kako nekom  mozeda bude svejedno pored ovakvih statstika.
Kako si ti, znam da i primila vakcinu pa verujem da su blazi simptomi?
Da li znas mozda koliko posle vakcine treba cekati, mad ja verujem da je sve to na nivou nekih pretpostavki?
Neke zene se vakcinisu ne znajuci da su u drugom stanju pa sve bude kako treba, ali posto mi mozemo da biramo onda bih ja sad odmah primila pa bih nede u februaru isla na transfer.
Ako zelite jos beba, sto da ne? Niko od nas nije bas u najsjajnijim godinama, ali to ne znaci da necete uspeti.
Sada vidim da si pisala, mozda si i ranije ali nisam primetila, da su ti vratili dva embriona, a nisi rodila blizance
Meni je dr rekao da preferiraju da vrate 2 ali da je to stvar izbora.
Neko kaze da su vece sanse, nemam pojma nisam pametna

----------


## Detelina

> Ja se nisam vakcinisala, ali cu odmah sada maltene cim sletim.
> Imala sam i dalje antitela, ali sad svakako hocu, u trudnocu ne bih ulazila nevakcinisana (nemam nsta protiv sve je stvar izbora) ali ja psihicki ne znam kako nekom  mozeda bude svejedno pored ovakvih statstika.
> Kako si ti, znam da i primila vakcinu pa verujem da su blazi simptomi?
> Da li znas mozda koliko posle vakcine treba cekati, mad ja verujem da je sve to na nivou nekih pretpostavki?
> Neke zene se vakcinisu ne znajuci da su u drugom stanju pa sve bude kako treba, ali posto mi mozemo da biramo onda bih ja sad odmah primila pa bih nede u februaru isla na transfer.
> Ako zelite jos beba, sto da ne? Niko od nas nije bas u najsjajnijim godinama, ali to ne znaci da necete uspeti.
> Sada vidim da si pisala, mozda si i ranije ali nisam primetila, da su ti vratili dva embriona, a nisi rodila blizance
> Meni je dr rekao da preferiraju da vrate 2 ali da je to stvar izbora.
> Neko kaze da su vece sanse, nemam pojma nisam pametna


Simptomi su smesni, zapusio mi se nos i bolela me glava, pocelo sve u cetvrtak, u subotu bila pozitivna danas kao da se nista nije desilo. A muz bukvalno ni jedan simptom, a po ceo dan zajedno (on je primio 3 doze).
Jeste, vratili su 2, bili su blizanci ali je jedan ferus imao daunov sindrom pa ke zaustavljena srdana radnja u 13 nedelji. Ti sama mozes da biras koliko da vrate. Ja bih da ima malo embriona isla po jedan, ovako mi je bilo ok da se iskoristi 2 za jedan pokusaj.
Na vto mozes odmah posle druge doze, mada bih ja licno sacekala jedno 2-3 nedelje da se razviju antitela. U svakom slucaju vakcina nije problem ni za vto, ni trudnocu ni dojenje. Drugarica se vakcinisala u 7 mesecu trudnoce, a rodjak joj je jedan nas cuveni ginekolog. 
Sada lepo kuci da se odmorite i opustite od svih stresova pa u nove pobede sledece godine

----------


## Bicesuper

Super sto je bez simptoma, verujem da ste primili Pfizer. Tako i ja mislim za vakcinu, ipak bih da budem mirna, ovo ludilo od korone nikako da se smiri.
Nisam znala to za daunov, bas mi je zao, mora da si bila pod stresom, ali na kraju sve se dobro zavrsilo.
Pa problem je jer oni lede po minimum 2 embriona, i ako ja necu da mi vrate 2, taj jedan propada. To mi je malo bezveze.
Nadam se da ce se razviti vise njih u blastocistu pa da imamo za vise pokusaja ako prvi ne uspe.
Ja sam se sad malo uplasila za ovaj moj bol, danas je bas ogroman, kao i stomak. Nadam se da ce da stane malo. Ostajemo ovde jos 5 dana pa da sto vise uzivamo.

----------


## nada22

Pozdrav bice super,
vidim da su ti druge devojke vec pisale i da si dobila odgovore na pitanja.Sad polako, odmaraj, pa za koji mesec na transfer.Fet transferi su po meni, manje stresni nego stimulacija.Bitno je da sve dalje prodje u najboljem redu.Cuvajte se i svako dobro vam zelim.Pozdrav ❤❤❤
vidim da su ti devojke vec pisale.


> Super sto je bez simptoma, verujem da ste primili Pfizer. Tako i ja mislim za vakcinu, ipak bih da budem mirna, ovo ludilo od korone nikako da se smiri.
> Nisam znala to za daunov, bas mi je zao, mora da si bila pod stresom, ali na kraju sve se dobro zavrsilo.
> Pa problem je jer oni lede po minimum 2 embriona, i ako ja necu da mi vrate 2, taj jedan propada. To mi je malo bezveze.
> Nadam se da ce se razviti vise njih u blastocistu pa da imamo za vise pokusaja ako prvi ne uspe.
> Ja sam se sad malo uplasila za ovaj moj bol, danas je bas ogroman, kao i stomak. Nadam se da ce da stane malo. Ostajemo ovde jos 5 dana pa da sto vise uzivamo.

----------


## Bicesuper

hvala devojk, divne ste...

----------


## Bicesuper

Od 10 oplođenih 9 je stiglo do blastociste, od toga je 6 vrhunskog kvaliteta a 3 su dobrog kvaliteta.
Mislim da je to fantastičan skor i nadam se daljem uspehu u narednim mesecima.
Pitaću dr kako su ih zaledili, tj po koliko njih…
Ovo mi je iznad očekivanja, stvarno nisam mislila da će od 10 uspeti 9…

----------


## babymib

Vidis da se ne uklapas u statistiku ... budi tako pozitivna i za trudnocu...ja vam cestitam i jedva cekam lepe vesti

----------


## nada22

Pozdrav, jako mi je drago zbog vas, odlican broj imate embriona, koji su stigli do blastociste. Vidis i sama, da se vi po statistici ne uklapate. Bez obzira koliko su dijagnozr slicne ili iste, svaki par je prica za sebe, to sve mozemo da vidimo.Puno uspeha van dalje zelim.



> Od 10 oplođenih 9 je stiglo do blastociste, od toga je 6 vrhunskog kvaliteta a 3 su dobrog kvaliteta.
> Mislim da je to fantastičan skor i nadam se daljem uspehu u narednim mesecima.
> Pitaću dr kako su ih zaledili, tj po koliko njih…
> Ovo mi je iznad očekivanja, stvarno nisam mislila da će od 10 uspeti 9…

----------


## Bicesuper

> Pozdrav, jako mi je drago zbog vas, odlican broj imate embriona, koji su stigli do blastociste. Vidis i sama, da se vi po statistici ne uklapate. Bez obzira koliko su dijagnozr slicne ili iste, svaki par je prica za sebe, to sve mozemo da vidimo.Puno uspeha van dalje zelim.


Hvala puno devojke, nadam se da će se sve dobro završiti… za sve nas…
Ja ću posle nove godine na transfer- januar, februar, zavisi i od ciklusa.
Taman da se malo oporavim i vratim u formu.
Ipak smo sada dosta rastereceniji

----------


## WhiteDaisy

Cao djevojke, nova sam na ovom forumu. Pisem iz Toronta. Idemo na 3. godinu ( ovde je inace sve tako sporo a pogotovo sad zbog Korone) u iztrazivanje diagnoze mm i na kraju, idiopatska azoospermia/cryptozoospermia. Hormoni su uredu s tim da je FSH blize gornjoj granici, genetika uredu, ultrazvuk nije pokazao blokadu, radjena je percutaneous (coravi ubod) biopsija da se skonta da li je OA ili NOA, zakljucili zu NOA jer je biopsija pokzala spermatocite prvog stadija...eh sad sto me buni je da je napocetku imao cryptozoospermiu, a sada azoospermiu. Pio je clomid i femaru ukupno oko 6 mjeseci - nije nista poboljsalo. Primjetila sam da zadnja dva spermograma su pokazala PH vrijednost ispod 7 (6.8) sto sam citala da bi moglo ukazivati na blokadu. Pitala sam urologa da li je kod njega mozda u pitanju i blokada, kao nije iskljuceno...Da sam u Americi radila bih ESSM (extended sperm.search microfreeze) koji se radi u Maze klinici u NY ili mapiranje testisa kod Dr. Tureka (juce sam imala zoom konusltaciju s njim) - dosta je skup al cini mi se da zna sta radi...ja sam rekla da trenutno nemozemo u Ameriku iz dva razloga, muz nema Kanadski pasos ni Americku Vizu (koja se ceka otprilike godinu dana) a nismo ni vakcinisani. Trenutno nam ostaju dvije opcije ovde u Torontu da proba da probamo MTESE ili da pokusujaju poboljsati stanje varikocele operacijom (ima bilateralne varikocele 4mm i 5mm - fertility klinike ovde misle da to nece nista pomoci, Dr. Turek misli da mozda i poboljsa stanje al kao dok ga ne vidi ne moze reci u koju kategoriju spadaju to jest 1.2. Ili 3.Ja sam citala da ako biopsija pokaze sertoli cell, ili spermatocyte najvjerovatnije nece pomoci). Fertility klinike naginju na MTESE uz to da se spremi i donor sperma kao plan B (ponekad kontam pa sta moze i donor na kraju krajeve, a ponekad mi je to totalno cudno). Kod mene sad za sad je sve ok, imam 35 god, muz 34 i ne znam vise sta da radimo. Sta biste vi preporucili , ima li iko slicnu pricu...hvala unaprijed

----------


## WhiteDaisy

Provjeravam - da li moji komentari stizu na ovaj post

----------


## Bicesuper

> Cao djevojke, nova sam na ovom forumu. Pisem iz Toronta. Idemo na 3. godinu ( ovde je inace sve tako sporo a pogotovo sad zbog Korone) u iztrazivanje diagnoze mm i na kraju, idiopatska azoospermia/cryptozoospermia. Hormoni su uredu s tim da je FSH blize gornjoj granici, genetika uredu, ultrazvuk nije pokazao blokadu, radjena je percutaneous (coravi ubod) biopsija da se skonta da li je OA ili NOA, zakljucili zu NOA jer je biopsija pokzala spermatocite prvog stadija...eh sad sto me buni je da je napocetku imao cryptozoospermiu, a sada azoospermiu. Pio je clomid i femaru ukupno oko 6 mjeseci - nije nista poboljsalo. Primjetila sam da zadnja dva spermograma su pokazala PH vrijednost ispod 7 (6.8) sto sam citala da bi moglo ukazivati na blokadu. Pitala sam urologa da li je kod njega mozda u pitanju i blokada, kao nije iskljuceno...Da sam u Americi radila bih ESSM (extended sperm.search microfreeze) koji se radi u Maze klinici u NY ili mapiranje testisa kod Dr. Tureka (juce sam imala zoom konusltaciju s njim) - dosta je skup al cini mi se da zna sta radi...ja sam rekla da trenutno nemozemo u Ameriku iz dva razloga, muz nema Kanadski pasos ni Americku Vizu (koja se ceka otprilike godinu dana) a nismo ni vakcinisani. Trenutno nam ostaju dvije opcije ovde u Torontu da proba da probamo MTESE ili da pokusujaju poboljsati stanje varikocele operacijom (ima bilateralne varikocele 4mm i 5mm - fertility klinike ovde misle da to nece nista pomoci, Dr. Turek misli da mozda i poboljsa stanje al kao dok ga ne vidi ne moze reci u koju kategoriju spadaju to jest 1.2. Ili 3.Ja sam citala da ako biopsija pokaze sertoli cell, ili spermatocyte najvjerovatnije nece pomoci). Fertility klinike naginju na MTESE uz to da se spremi i donor sperma kao plan B (ponekad kontam pa sta moze i donor na kraju krajeve, a ponekad mi je to totalno cudno). Kod mene sad za sad je sve ok, imam 35 god, muz 34 i ne znam vise sta da radimo. Sta biste vi preporucili , ima li iko slicnu pricu...hvala unaprijed


Iskreno nisam pametna. 
Toliko toga si napisala da više ne znam ni šta je u pitanju. 
Ako je nekad imao neki spermatozoid a verovatno jeste čim je imao crypto (ako su spermogramu bili dobri) onda će se na microtese nešto naci 100 posto. 
Ako ima variocele onda je to opstruktivna…
Mislim da to mapiranje nije neophodno, pisala je jedna clanica o tome.
Buni me to sto si napisala da su nađeni spremiji prvog stepena???
U svakom slučaju microtese će naci nešto ako ima necega
Nema potrebe trošiti vreme energiju i finansije na nekih sto analiza

----------


## babymib

> Cao djevojke, nova sam na ovom forumu. Pisem iz Toronta. Idemo na 3. godinu ( ovde je inace sve tako sporo a pogotovo sad zbog Korone) u iztrazivanje diagnoze mm i na kraju, idiopatska azoospermia/cryptozoospermia. Hormoni su uredu s tim da je FSH blize gornjoj granici, genetika uredu, ultrazvuk nije pokazao blokadu, radjena je percutaneous (coravi ubod) biopsija da se skonta da li je OA ili NOA, zakljucili zu NOA jer je biopsija pokzala spermatocite prvog stadija...eh sad sto me buni je da je napocetku imao cryptozoospermiu, a sada azoospermiu. Pio je clomid i femaru ukupno oko 6 mjeseci - nije nista poboljsalo. Primjetila sam da zadnja dva spermograma su pokazala PH vrijednost ispod 7 (6.8) sto sam citala da bi moglo ukazivati na blokadu. Pitala sam urologa da li je kod njega mozda u pitanju i blokada, kao nije iskljuceno...Da sam u Americi radila bih ESSM (extended sperm.search microfreeze) koji se radi u Maze klinici u NY ili mapiranje testisa kod Dr. Tureka (juce sam imala zoom konusltaciju s njim) - dosta je skup al cini mi se da zna sta radi...ja sam rekla da trenutno nemozemo u Ameriku iz dva razloga, muz nema Kanadski pasos ni Americku Vizu (koja se ceka otprilike godinu dana) a nismo ni vakcinisani. Trenutno nam ostaju dvije opcije ovde u Torontu da proba da probamo MTESE ili da pokusujaju poboljsati stanje varikocele operacijom (ima bilateralne varikocele 4mm i 5mm - fertility klinike ovde misle da to nece nista pomoci, Dr. Turek misli da mozda i poboljsa stanje al kao dok ga ne vidi ne moze reci u koju kategoriju spadaju to jest 1.2. Ili 3.Ja sam citala da ako biopsija pokaze sertoli cell, ili spermatocyte najvjerovatnije nece pomoci). Fertility klinike naginju na MTESE uz to da se spremi i donor sperma kao plan B (ponekad kontam pa sta moze i donor na kraju krajeve, a ponekad mi je to totalno cudno). Kod mene sad za sad je sve ok, imam 35 god, muz 34 i ne znam vise sta da radimo. Sta biste vi preporucili , ima li iko slicnu pricu...hvala unaprijed


Cao, ja takodje mislim da je microTese logican sledeci korak. Koliko sam shvatila trenutna dijagnoza je azoospermia, ranije je bila crypto, tako da pretpostavljam da cete vi uz pomoc microTese uspeti da nadjete spermatozoide. U prilog dobrom ishodu ide i to da su mu genetika i nalazu dobri. Mapiranje je dobra stvar ali samo kao pomoc da se vidi da li ima spermatozoida, ali svakako i tu na kraju radite microTese. Koliko sam cula od ostalih clanica taj zahvat nije uopste nesto sto se tesko podnosi, tako da ne vidim sto ne bi probali.

----------


## WhiteDaisy

> Iskreno nisam pametna. 
> Toliko toga si napisala da više ne znam ni šta je u pitanju. 
> Ako je nekad imao neki spermatozoid a verovatno jeste čim je imao crypto (ako su spermogramu bili dobri) onda će se na microtese nešto naci 100 posto. 
> Ako ima variocele onda je to opstruktivna…
> Mislim da to mapiranje nije neophodno, pisala je jedna clanica o tome.
> Buni me to sto si napisala da su nađeni spremiji prvog stepena???
> U svakom slučaju microtese će naci nešto ako ima necega
> Nema potrebe trošiti vreme energiju i finansije na nekih sto analiza


Hvala puno na odgovoru. Upravo sam i ja zbunjena nalazima:
1. Ima Varikocele (ustanovljeno ultrazvukom, na fizickom pregledu nisu nista primjetili)
2. Neki spermogrami pokazu spermatozoide al veoma malo (bez ikakvih brojki). Neki ne pokazu nista. Predzadnji je pokazao samo 1 i kao ne zele da zalede.
3. Radjena je biopsija (coravi ubod) da se vidi u cemu je problem: proizvodnja ili blokada - biopsija nije pokazala zrele spermatozoide NEGO spermatocite....

Ne znam da li vrijedi imati operaciju varikocela prije MTESEa ...

----------


## WhiteDaisy

Uz taj moj odgovor idu i cestitke za blastocite. To mi daje nadu da ne treba odustajati iako ponekad bas padnem u depresiju. Samo naprijed, i aBd uskoro ce te imati svoju bebicu.

----------


## Malena233

Pozdrav drage devojke!
Nažalost, nova sam ovde, više ne znam šta sam sve pročitala. MM azoospermija, visok fsh, sa nekom terapijom spušten, ali ne dovoljno. Sada je primao pregnil i pije proksid .Navodno je punkcijom nešto nađeno. Idemo kod onog dr za koji pričaju da je prevarant, ali naši kumovi su kod njega dobili blizance. Nakon svega što sam pročitala, kontaktirala sam dr Emrea i dr Reljića. Sve moram sama, jer moj dragi msili da će doći dobra vila i sve nam srediti. A, na sve ja se lepim od anksioznosti. Da li je neko išao i Maribor?
Vrv će nam sledećeg meseca trebati i pomoć tehničke prirode, koji hotel u Istanbulu i slično.
Hvala vam mnogo unapred

----------


## babymib

> Hvala puno na odgovoru. Upravo sam i ja zbunjena nalazima:
> 1. Ima Varikocele (ustanovljeno ultrazvukom, na fizickom pregledu nisu nista primjetili)
> 2. Neki spermogrami pokazu spermatozoide al veoma malo (bez ikakvih brojki). Neki ne pokazu nista. Predzadnji je pokazao samo 1 i kao ne zele da zalede.
> 3. Radjena je biopsija (coravi ubod) da se vidi u cemu je problem: proizvodnja ili blokada - biopsija nije pokazala zrele spermatozoide NEGO spermatocite....
> 
> Ne znam da li vrijedi imati operaciju varikocela prije MTESEa ...


Evo odgovora od mene :
Ukoliko cete raditi microTESE ne vidim razlog da radi operaciju varikocele jer se tu spermatozoidi uzimaju direktno iz testisa gde se i stvaraju. Ako je u spermogramu imao nekad spermatozoid velika je verovatnoca da ce ih naci, s tim da je moguce da ih nadju i u ejakulatu. 
Kod biopsije, koliko sam ja razumela uzima se uzorak nasumicno pa je to losa opcija jer se cesto desava da se uzme uzorak sa mesta gde ih nema.

----------


## babymib

Cao, nije mi bas jasno jel su vama nesto nasli i zaledili ili...? I sta su vas savetovali dr Emre i Reljic?
Vecini muskaraca sa azo dijagnozom je FSH visok, cisto da znas. A ukoliko su punkcijom nesto nasli sigurna sam da bi tek pomocu microTESE nasli.

----------


## Bicesuper

> Hvala puno na odgovoru. Upravo sam i ja zbunjena nalazima:
> 1. Ima Varikocele (ustanovljeno ultrazvukom, na fizickom pregledu nisu nista primjetili)
> 2. Neki spermogrami pokazu spermatozoide al veoma malo (bez ikakvih brojki). Neki ne pokazu nista. Predzadnji je pokazao samo 1 i kao ne zele da zalede.
> 3. Radjena je biopsija (coravi ubod) da se vidi u cemu je problem: proizvodnja ili blokada - biopsija nije pokazala zrele spermatozoide NEGO spermatocite....
> 
> Ne znam da li vrijedi imati operaciju varikocela prije MTESEa ...


Meni je malo čudno da je nekad imao spermatozoide a da su punkcijom utvrdilo da ima samo spermocite ( ne znam šta je to tačno ja sam čula za spermatične).
Nema potrebe za operacijom varicele.
Pravac microtese ako ih ima tako će ih naci i ne gubite vreme. A možda ih nadju i u ejakulatu.
Srecno

----------


## Bicesuper

Ćao. Često je FSH visok i ne mora ništa da znaci u odnosu na uspeh pronalaženja.
Ne znam šta znaci navodno je punkcijom nađeno - jeste ili nije, gde je rađena? Da li je zaleđeno. Ako jeste onda tako pokušajte nema razloga da to procerdate.
Ne znam koji je doktor prevarant ja nisam čula takve priče ovde na forumu, ali da ima svakavih doktora ima…
Vinka je super ali nama je rekla da radi microtese iako svi dobro znamo da ne radi.
Sto se tiče Turske moja topla preporuka, ali samo ako ovde nemate zaleđeno i nađeno.
Ne znam ko je dr Reljic.
Za Istanbul ako ćete duže praktičnije vam je stan.
Imaš u mojim postovima bas detaljno gde bi nilo najbolje smestiti se u odnosu na klinku ali da i ovako bude lepo.

----------


## Malena233

> Ćao. Često je FSH visok i ne mora ništa da znaci u odnosu na uspeh pronalaženja.
> Ne znam šta znaci navodno je punkcijom nađeno - jeste ili nije, gde je rađena? Da li je zaleđeno. Ako jeste onda tako pokušajte nema razloga da to procerdate.
> Ne znam koji je doktor prevarant ja nisam čula takve priče ovde na forumu, ali da ima svakavih doktora ima…
> Vinka je super ali nama je rekla da radi microtese iako svi dobro znamo da ne radi.
> Sto se tiče Turske moja topla preporuka, ali samo ako ovde nemate zaleđeno i nađeno.
> Ne znam ko je dr Reljic.
> Za Istanbul ako ćete duže praktičnije vam je stan.
> Imaš u mojim postovima bas detaljno gde bi nilo najbolje smestiti se u odnosu na klinku ali da i ovako bude lepo.


Izvinite ako sam konfuzno napisala. Punkcijom je nađeno nešto spermatozoida i trebalo bi ovih dana da ih zaledimo. Dr je neodređen, ne daje nam nikakva uputstva šta dalje. Pročitala sam nekoliko priča o tom dr da je ljude nasamario, i ovde je jedan član pisao. Kontaktirala sam dr Emrea i on misli da je terapija pogrešna i da se punkcijom neće ništa dobiti. Dr Reljić je iz Maribora. A, dr Vinka je i nama rekla da bi radila mTese, koliko sam shvatila i to baš nije istina. Tako da sam se u svemu tome izgubila.

----------


## Malena233

Izvinite ako sam konfuzno napisala. Punkcijom je nađeno nešto spermatozoida i trebalo bi ovih dana da ih zaledimo. Dr je neodređen, ne daje nam nikakva uputstva šta dalje. Pročitala sam nekoliko priča o tom dr da je ljude nasamario, i ovde je jedan član pisao. Kontaktirala sam dr Emrea i on misli da je terapija pogrešna i da se punkcijom neće ništa dobiti. Dr Reljić je iz Maribora. A, dr Vinka je i nama rekla da bi radila mTese, koliko sam shvatila i to baš nije istina. Tako da sam se u svemu tome izgubila.

----------


## WhiteDaisy

> Meni je malo čudno da je nekad imao spermatozoide a da su punkcijom utvrdilo da ima samo spermocite ( ne znam šta je to tačno ja sam čula za spermatične).
> Nema potrebe za operacijom varicele.
> Pravac microtese ako ih ima tako će ih naci i ne gubite vreme. A možda ih nadju i u ejakulatu.
> Srecno


Spermatocytes su nezreli spermatozoidi...znaci putem biopsije  (coravi ubod) nisu nasli zrele spermatozoide...al neki spermogrami ookazu ih veoooma malo...receno mi je da mozda operacija varikocela poboljsa stanje u smislu poveca broj ih al naravno niko nista ne granatuje i na nama je da odlucimo da li da pristanemo na tu operaciju varikovela ili da idemo direkt na  MTESE

----------


## babymib

Upravo je to stvar, odluka je vasa. Verovatno vam je predlozena operacija varikocele kako bi se spermogram popravio i eventualno doslo do prirodne trudnoce ako je moguce.

----------


## babymib

Ne znam na kog dr mislis mozda na onog na M?
Kako mislis ovih dana da zaledite? Zar se uzorak ne zamrzava isti dan? Da li umate mogucnost da sa tim uzorkom ovde radite vto?

----------


## Bicesuper

> Izvinite ako sam konfuzno napisala. Punkcijom je nađeno nešto spermatozoida i trebalo bi ovih dana da ih zaledimo. Dr je neodređen, ne daje nam nikakva uputstva šta dalje. Pročitala sam nekoliko priča o tom dr da je ljude nasamario, i ovde je jedan član pisao. Kontaktirala sam dr Emrea i on misli da je terapija pogrešna i da se punkcijom neće ništa dobiti. Dr Reljić je iz Maribora. A, dr Vinka je i nama rekla da bi radila mTese, koliko sam shvatila i to baš nije istina. Tako da sam se u svemu tome izgubila.


Ja ne znam koji je dr u pitanju ali ako je to istina to je zaista strasno. 
U pravu je babymib mora odmah da se zaledi ako se nadju nema to za nekoliko dana.
Mi smo iz ejakulata nekoliko puta davali i odmah se zalede (u  Turskoj).
Nadam se da ima šanse da se ovde uradi vto sa tim sto su navodno našli. Ako nema vi brze bolje zakazite microtese. Sad sto se tiče njegove terapije nisam pametna.
Nama je npr Emre prvo rekao nema terapije a onda je rekao ajde da probamo… hormoni su bili bolji j našli su se spermatozoidi u ejakulatu.
E sad da li je to od terapije ili bi se i ovako našli to niko ne zna.
I vodite računa mislim da od operacije do druge mora da prođe neko vreme.
Piši šta god te zanima.

----------


## Bicesuper

I da Vinka radi nešto ali to nije prava microtese iako je ona tako naziva. To je pod lupom koja uvecava samo 5 puta. Ne kažem da to nije dovoljno ali mislim da se u Turskoj uvecava npr 40 puta. Ne znam tačno ali svakako dosta više.
Nigde nećeš naci da se radi microtese, nema ni zvanično na sajtu, ona to tako naziva i to je bas bezveze.

----------


## Bicesuper

Ja sam čula za spermatide i shvatila sam da kad to nadju znaci da nema spermatozoida, da se stigne do nekog nivoa razvoja i tu se stane.
Koliko shvatam to kod vas nije slučaj jer ih je bilo na spermogramu, nije bitno koliko… 
Vasa je odluka. Iskreno zavisi koliko imate godina i koliko vam se čeka, sve to predugo traje.
Ja bih isla odmah na microtese tj pravac Turska.
Moj suprug na kraju nije radio microtese (našli su mu dovoljno u ejakultay)
Možda bih sad iz ove perspektive bez obzira na to rekla da se uradi i microtese tu ej bolji materijal.
Ali imamo i ovako dovoljno

----------


## Malena233

Navodno je nešto nađeno punkcijom, onda je dobio injekcije pregnila i nastavio sa proksidom i sl.put dolazimo na punkciju i ako se nađe na zamrzavanje. To bi nam kao bila rezerva, ako ne bude ništa sveže kad budemo spremni za vto. Kada sam na nekoliko foruma pročitala identične priče kao naše, premrla sam. Nama je nula na svim spermogramima, nismo baš mladi, kasnije smo se i odlučili za decu, kad ono ... Sad smo nešto bolesni, trebalo je za vikend da idemo. Ja sam već napravila plan za Tursku, ako ovo sve propadne. Tu vi upadate

----------


## Carica

Bicesuper
Jeste odlučili kada idete ponovno u Tursku?

----------


## Bicesuper

> Bicesuper
> Jeste odlučili kada idete ponovno u Tursku?


E ćao. Konačno se neko javlja. Jao trebalo je sad kad dobijem u januaru pa negde 15 dan, kupila sam sve lekove tamo, ovde bih odradila ultrazvuk i onda ako je u redu endometrijum otišla. Meni je kasnilo dosta u decembru tako da bi to bio februar.
Ali smo dobili koronu ponovo. Iako sam se pre mesec dana vakcinisala, da budem mirna zbog potencijalne trudnoće.
Ok smo skroz ali sam pisala dr i on je rekao da sačekamo onda još jedan ciklus.
Tako da računam da je to pocetak marta, kraj februara.
Kakva je sutuacija kod vas?

----------


## Carica

Mi sutra putujemo na FET. Isto se jako bojim da ne dobijemo koronu kad dođemo tamo. Iako sam ja već imala koronu i cijepljena sam u međuvremenu, ali opet...
Što je sa babymib, kad ona ide?

----------


## Bicesuper

> Mi sutra putujemo na FET. Isto se jako bojim da ne dobijemo koronu kad dođemo tamo. Iako sam ja već imala koronu i cijepljena sam u međuvremenu, ali opet...
> Što je sa babymib, kad ona ide?


Nemoj se plašiti, ako je nisi sad oko praznika pokupila nećeš sigurno… 
Jao divno, koliko ostajete? Verovatno si pila pripremu kod kuće, tamo ideš samo na FET?
Ja sam bas danas gledala kako teče priprema, tj da li od prvog ili drugog dana ciklusa se kreće sa tabletama, ali je fet neki 18 dan…
Mislim da babymib čeka rezultate embriona pa od toga zavisi da li idu na FET. Niko se ne javlja dugo…

----------


## Carica

> Nemoj se plašiti, ako je nisi sad oko praznika pokupila nećeš sigurno… 
> Jao divno, koliko ostajete? Verovatno si pila pripremu kod kuće, tamo ideš samo na FET?
> Ja sam bas danas gledala kako teče priprema, tj da li od prvog ili drugog dana ciklusa se kreće sa tabletama, ali je fet neki 18 dan…
> Mislim da babymib čeka rezultate embriona pa od toga zavisi da li idu na FET. Niko se ne javlja dugo…


Da evo nas već treći dan uživamo u ljepotama Istanbula. Krenula sam s estrofemom kod kuće i došla ovdje 13ti dan, međutim endometrij mi još nije dosta zadebljao pa sam nastavila sa terapijom ovdje. Izgleda da će FET biti u ponedjeljak 20ti dan. Nadam se.

----------


## Bicesuper

> Da evo nas već treći dan uživamo u ljepotama Istanbula. Krenula sam s estrofemom kod kuće i došla ovdje 13ti dan, međutim endometrij mi još nije dosta zadebljao pa sam nastavila sa terapijom ovdje. Izgleda da će FET biti u ponedjeljak 20ti dan. Nadam se.


Jao ja sam se zaljubila u Istanbul. 
Obišla sam svašta prošli put… ali jedva čekam da se vratim. Jesi počela progesteron?
Znaci ti si došla tu tačno u Istanbul na merenje, je l to bio tvoj izbor? Ja sam kontala da to uradim ovde pa ako je ok da krenemo, tako mi je on objasnio. Jel estrofem od prvog dana ciklusa?
Biće to sve super zadebljano, ne brini se…
Držimo palčeve, javljaj se…

----------


## babymib

Cao devojke, evo da se javim posto vidim da pisete. Nama su stigli rezultati genetske analize i srecom 2 embriona su genetski ispravna tako da planiramo da idemo verovatno februar ili pocetak marta.

----------


## Carica

Bicesuper
Ja sam prošli put išla kod kuće na prvi ultrazvuk i došla ovdje tek kad sam počela progesteron. Ovaj put mi je doktor rekao da dođem kod njega na prvi ultrazvuk ako ikako mogu. Pa smo odlučili da dođemo ranije.
S estrofemom sam počela drugi dan ciklusa, a s progesteronom nisam još.. Nadam se da ću danas poslije ultrazvuka.
Babymib pa to je odlično. Sad bar znaš da su enbrioni dobri, sigurna sam da će ovaj put uspjeti. Javljaj nam

----------


## babymib

Eto od 5 je zapravo bilo 2 genetski ispravna sto je super ali eto ima tu toliko faktora, i mi se nadamo da ce sve biti super! Drzim vam palceve i javljajte kako ide

----------


## Bicesuper

> Bicesuper
> Ja sam prošli put išla kod kuće na prvi ultrazvuk i došla ovdje tek kad sam počela progesteron. Ovaj put mi je doktor rekao da dođem kod njega na prvi ultrazvuk ako ikako mogu. Pa smo odlučili da dođemo ranije.
> S estrofemom sam počela drugi dan ciklusa, a s progesteronom nisam još.. Nadam se da ću danas poslije ultrazvuka.
> Babymib pa to je odlično. Sad bar znaš da su enbrioni dobri, sigurna sam da će ovaj put uspjeti. Javljaj nam


Da da, nisam bila sigurna da li se pocinje prvi ili drugi dan ciklusa ali znam da se negde posle 12-13 dana meri endometrijum i kao tad se pocinje progesteron.
Verovatno cekate da se jos zadeblja. Bice to sve dobro. Javljaj svakako.
Babymib super vesti. Ima stvarno milion faktora, ali eto sad znate. I mi cemo pocetak marta…

----------


## Carica

Danas sam krenula sa progesteronom, endometrij je dobar kaže doktor. U utorak transfer.
Nakon transfera mi je uveo ovaj put injekcije clexane, kaže da bi htio tim probati jer je bio pobačaj prošli put da možda može pomoći.
Vidjet ćemo, javljati ću vam.
Babymib da zaista ima previše faktora koji utječu ali jedan veliki ste eliminirali i gledaj to kao veliki korak naprijed.
Sretno i javljate se.

----------


## babymib

Super!!! I dobro je sto ti je uveo clexan jer to moze zaista da ima veze... drzimo palceve

----------


## Bicesuper

> Danas sam krenula sa progesteronom, endometrij je dobar kaže doktor. U utorak transfer.
> Nakon transfera mi je uveo ovaj put injekcije clexane, kaže da bi htio tim probati jer je bio pobačaj prošli put da možda može pomoći.
> Vidjet ćemo, javljati ću vam.
> Babymib da zaista ima previše faktora koji utječu ali jedan veliki ste eliminirali i gledaj to kao veliki korak naprijed.
> Sretno i javljate se.


Ne znam šta je taj clexane ali verujem da dr rade sve da bi bilo sto uspešnije.
Držim fige i javljaj kako prolazis…

----------


## babymib

Clexan su inekcije slicne fraxiparinu, sprecavaju zgrusavanje krvi, a pretpostavljam da ona ili ima neke trombofilije ili ih nije radila pa su joj preventivno dali da probaju. Ja sam ga koristila i sad i prethodni put kad smo radi FET jer imam utvrdjenw trombofilije

----------


## Bicesuper

> Clexan su inekcije slicne fraxiparinu, sprecavaju zgrusavanje krvi, a pretpostavljam da ona ili ima neke trombofilije ili ih nije radila pa su joj preventivno dali da probaju. Ja sam ga koristila i sad i prethodni put kad smo radi FET jer imam utvrdjenw trombofilije


Aha jasno.
Ja nisam radila te trombofilije.
RAdila sam samo ddimer zbog korone i kasnije jos jednom mada ne znam da li to ima ikakve veze.
Vidim da dosta zena muci muku sa tim trombofilijama.
Gde si ti radila tu analizu i koliko to kosta, posto kontam da o trosku drzave ne moze

----------


## babymib

Pa mislim da nesto moze da se uradi i drzavno ali ja sam privatno odradila sve odjednom i bilo je nesto oko 30hiljada sve ... 
Puno srece danas Carici na transferu cekamo lepe vesti

----------


## Carica

Nisam radila pretrage već mi je doktor dao preventivno.
Transfer je uspješno prošao, vratili smo dva embrija. Sada čekamo. Javiti ću vam svakako

----------


## babymib

> Nisam radila pretrage već mi je doktor dao preventivno.
> Transfer je uspješno prošao, vratili smo dva embrija. Sada čekamo. Javiti ću vam svakako


Pretpostavila sam...a jesi uopste proveravala u prethodnoj trudnoci d dimer? 
Do kad ste u Istanbulu, cujem da je pao sneg

----------


## Bicesuper

Hvala na odgovoru.
Mislim da drzavno daju samo u postupku vto i to posle nekoliko neuspesnih.
Dosta zena ima problema sa tim, nekima bas kasno provale... mojoj drugarici tek u 7 mesecu.
Ali sve je na kraju dobro proslo.
Carice bas sam srecna.
Nadam se i drzim fige da sve bude u redu...
Ja se mnogo dvoumim oko vracanja, u smislu kliko da mi vrate.
Iskreno zaledili su mi po tri mada ja nisam bila za to, ali me niko ni ne pita. Mislila sam bolje da zalede po dva, da imam za vise pokusaja ako prvi ne uspe.
Nisam sigurna da mi je najjasnije zasto praktikuju vracanje 2, kad su blizanacke trudnoce i rizicnije.
Kao valjda ako jedan ne uspe da ostane drugi.
Jasno mi je da je odluka na meni, ali bih volela da znam zasto je to tako...

----------


## tinkilinkixyz

Puno klinika ima praksu vraćanja po 2 embrija zbog logistike, cene postupka, nekada su pacijentice malo starije pa žele požuriti,... Imam puno faktora, naravno je bitna i kvaliteta embrija, gradja buduće majke - sitnije žene teže iznesu blizanaćku trudnoći i slično.

Mislim, da o tome treba pričati sa dr. i sve razjasniti, još posebno ako sve sami plaćate, jer nisu mali novci u pitanju. Sretno svima!

----------


## Bicesuper

> Puno klinika ima praksu vraćanja po 2 embrija zbog logistike, cene postupka, nekada su pacijentice malo starije pa žele požuriti,... Imam puno faktora, naravno je bitna i kvaliteta embrija, gradja buduće majke - sitnije žene teže iznesu blizanaćku trudnoći i slično.
> 
> Mislim, da o tome treba pričati sa dr. i sve razjasniti, još posebno ako sve sami plaćate, jer nisu mali novci u pitanju. Sretno svima!


Pa ja sam pitala jer ja nisam u fazonu više dece. Svakako da bih pristala na vracanje 2 ukoliko to povećava šansu za uspeh. U tom slučaju ne bih imala dilemu.
Ali nikada nisam ni od koga, pa čak ni pre nego sto je nas zadesilo ovo saznanje i postupak, saznala tj dobila informacije koje bi me zadovoljile.
Od ljudi koji su ovde radili kao pa eto ako jedan ne uspe da ostane drugi.
Neko mi rekao da kao ako se vrate dva oni se bore.
Dr u Turskoj mi je rekao kao pa dva vraćamo ako jedan ne uspe ali na vama je izbor.
Nije to lak izbor da bi me zadovoljio odgovor kako vi odlučite

----------


## babymib

> Pa ja sam pitala jer ja nisam u fazonu više dece. Svakako da bih pristala na vracanje 2 ukoliko to povećava šansu za uspeh. U tom slučaju ne bih imala dilemu.
> Ali nikada nisam ni od koga, pa čak ni pre nego sto je nas zadesilo ovo saznanje i postupak, saznala tj dobila informacije koje bi me zadovoljile.
> Od ljudi koji su ovde radili kao pa eto ako jedan ne uspe da ostane drugi.
> Neko mi rekao da kao ako se vrate dva oni se bore.
> Dr u Turskoj mi je rekao kao pa dva vraćamo ako jedan ne uspe ali na vama je izbor.
> Nije to lak izbor da bi me zadovoljio odgovor kako vi odlučite


Evo ja cu ti reci kako je meni dr.Bayazit objasnio, nama su bili zaledjeni po 2 embriona ja sam pitala da li vracanje 1 ili 2 povecava sanse za uspeh, a on mi je rekao da vracanjem 2 embriona se povecavaju statisticki sanse za uspeh (prosto ima duplo veca sansa da se bar jedan zakaci). Takodje nama su rekli ako se odlucimo za 1 ovaj drugi se ne zamrzava, medjutim vrlo je moguce da se to promenilo jer tada nije postojala opcija ni ovog genetskog ispitivanja na zamrznutim embrionima a sad postoji.
S druge strane sada kada smo dobili ispitivanjem 2 genetski zdrava rekao nam je da je preporuka da vratimo jedan jer je samim tim testom utvrdjemo da su oni zdravi pa je tim veca sansa za uspeh. Da mozemo da vratimo i 2 embriona ali da budemo svesni da su blizanacke trudnoce rizicnije. 
Ali najbolje je da sednes sa suprugom i sa doktorom i da razmotrite opcije kao i sta se radi sa ostalim embrionima.

----------


## Bicesuper

> Evo ja cu ti reci kako je meni dr.Bayazit objasnio, nama su bili zaledjeni po 2 embriona ja sam pitala da li vracanje 1 ili 2 povecava sanse za uspeh, a on mi je rekao da vracanjem 2 embriona se povecavaju statisticki sanse za uspeh (prosto ima duplo veca sansa da se bar jedan zakaci). Takodje nama su rekli ako se odlucimo za 1 ovaj drugi se ne zamrzava, medjutim vrlo je moguce da se to promenilo jer tada nije postojala opcija ni ovog genetskog ispitivanja na zamrznutim embrionima a sad postoji.
> S druge strane sada kada smo dobili ispitivanjem 2 genetski zdrava rekao nam je da je preporuka da vratimo jedan jer je samim tim testom utvrdjemo da su oni zdravi pa je tim veca sansa za uspeh. Da mozemo da vratimo i 2 embriona ali da budemo svesni da su blizanacke trudnoce rizicnije. 
> Ali najbolje je da sednes sa suprugom i sa doktorom i da razmotrite opcije kao i sta se radi sa ostalim embrionima.


Mislim da i dalje kad se odledi ne može dalje da se ledi, dakle kad odlede paket, koliko god da vratis ostali propadaju.
Tim pre sam ja poludela jer su nam ledili po 3 i time nam smanjili broj potencijalnih pokušaja.
Uopšte mi nije to bilo ni jasno, a pravo da vam kažem ni pravo.
Tim pre sto smo mi imali 6 odličnih a 3 vrlo dobra.
Ali niko nas nije ni pitao.
Da li se ta ispitivanja koja su radili rade na zaleđenim? Mislim da je tako jer kad se odrede nema nazad, tako nam je rekao dr.
Sve si mi pojasnila ja sam isto tako mislila. Svakako je dva vece od jedan, ali je i dva potencijalno veći rizik. I spontanih i ostalog.
Uopšte nisam pametna…

----------


## Bicesuper

> Nisam radila pretrage već mi je doktor dao preventivno.
> Transfer je uspješno prošao, vratili smo dva embrija. Sada čekamo. Javiti ću vam svakako


Carica, kako napredujes?

----------


## Carica

Hej drage moje. Nažalost nemam dobre vijesti. Negativna beta....

----------


## Bicesuper

> Hej drage moje. Nažalost nemam dobre vijesti. Negativna beta....


Polako. Imate još materijala za pokušaj?
Samo pozitivno

----------


## Sanjalica123

Pozdrav svima, nisam se neko vreme javljala. Suprug je pre dva meseca imao M Tese, koja je nažalost prošla neusoešno. Patološki nalaz pokazuje samo postojanje Sertoli celija. Mi naravno ne odustajemo, vec nastavljamo da kopamo, trazimo, citamo. Kontaktirali smo doktora Tansela i dr Celaletin Peru. Obojica daju hormonsku terapiju, s tim da se dr Peru bavi i fitomedicinom. I obojica imaju uspeha i sa ovakvim slucajevima. Da li neko ima iskustva sa nekim od njih? Pozdrav svima

----------


## Bicesuper

> Pozdrav svima, nisam se neko vreme javljala. Suprug je pre dva meseca imao M Tese, koja je nažalost prošla neusoešno. Patološki nalaz pokazuje samo postojanje Sertoli celija. Mi naravno ne odustajemo, vec nastavljamo da kopamo, trazimo, citamo. Kontaktirali smo doktora Tansela i dr Celaletin Peru. Obojica daju hormonsku terapiju, s tim da se dr Peru bavi i fitomedicinom. I obojica imaju uspeha i sa ovakvim slucajevima. Da li neko ima iskustva sa nekim od njih? Pozdrav svima


Pozdrav.
Zao mi je za neuspesnu M Tese ali nije kraj ništa.
I treba da probate sva dostignuća medicine.
Ja ne znam previše o tome osim sto su na forumu pominjali dr Tansela u smislu da se on bavi i tom rosi tehnikom u slučaju da ne nadju spermatozoide…
Želim Vam svu sreću ❤️

----------


## Sanjalica123

Hvala ti puno❤ Obe lekara su mi rekla da se pre m tese trebalo krenuti sa terapijom, ali nama dr Emre nije dao nikakvu terapiju. Čak je rekao da suprug proveri testosteron posle m tese,da bi mu dao terapiju ako bude nizak, on uradi, pošaljemo mu nalaz, koji nije dobar (oko 1.5) da bi on na kraju rekao da ce se to samo regulisati.

----------


## placicamala

> Hvala ti puno❤ Obe lekara su mi rekla da se pre m tese trebalo krenuti sa terapijom, ali nama dr Emre nije dao nikakvu terapiju. Čak je rekao da suprug proveri testosteron posle m tese,da bi mu dao terapiju ako bude nizak, on uradi, pošaljemo mu nalaz, koji nije dobar (oko 1.5) da bi on na kraju rekao da ce se to samo regulisati.


Mi smo radili mtese kod dr Tansela, pronasao je spermatozoide. Pre toga je muz koristio terapiju 8 meseci i svakog meseca radio hormonske analize. Mi smo zadovoljni njegovim pristupom.

----------


## Sanjalica123

Mene sada grize savest sto nismo i mi prvo poiusali sa dr Tanselom,  znajuci da on daje terapiju pre operacije, ali valjda je tako moralo biti. Imamo vremena do leta da se odlucimo, pa idemo dalje.

----------


## Bicesuper

> Mene sada grize savest sto nismo i mi prvo poiusali sa dr Tanselom,  znajuci da on daje terapiju pre operacije, ali valjda je tako moralo biti. Imamo vremena do leta da se odlucimo, pa idemo dalje.


Ja iskreno nisam razmatrala dr Tansela jer sam iz iskustava ljudi kod njega videla da je često pronalazio sprematide i predlagao rosi tehniku… a kontala sam Mtese će pokazati šta ima i kakva je situacija.
Dr Emre je mom suprugu prvo rekao ne treba terapija, posle je rekao ipak malo da probamo… 
Njemu su nađeni u samom spermogramu.
Sad da li je do terapije ili ne, to ne možemo znati.
Doduše njemu je jedan spermogram u Srbiji isto pokazao neke spermatozoide.
Neka proba tvoj suprug sa terapijom ništa ga ne košta… može samo da pomogne…
Placicamala šta se kod vas dešava, imate li embrione?

----------


## placicamala

> Ja iskreno nisam razmatrala dr Tansela jer sam iz iskustava ljudi kod njega videla da je često pronalazio sprematide i predlagao rosi tehniku… a kontala sam Mtese će pokazati šta ima i kakva je situacija.
> Dr Emre je mom suprugu prvo rekao ne treba terapija, posle je rekao ipak malo da probamo… 
> Njemu su nađeni u samom spermogramu.
> Sad da li je do terapije ili ne, to ne možemo znati.
> Doduše njemu je jedan spermogram u Srbiji isto pokazao neke spermatozoide.
> Neka proba tvoj suprug sa terapijom ništa ga ne košta… može samo da pomogne…
> Placicamala šta se kod vas dešava, imate li embrione?


Nemamo embrione, imamo spermatozoide jos za dva pokusaja. Radili smo jedan transfer nije uspeo.

----------


## Sinbad

Ljudi,upravo gotova operacija. Pronasao mi tansel spermatozoide.   :Smile:  Evo da javim da vas obradujem da ima nade,posle 2 neuspesne micro tese.

----------


## placicamala

> Ljudi,upravo gotova operacija. Pronasao mi tansel spermatozoide.   Evo da javim da vas obradujem da ima nade,posle 2 neuspesne micro tese.


Bravo! Samo napred!

----------


## Sanjalica123

Divna vest, Sindab. Poslala sam ti pp, pa kad se oporaviš da nam daš par informacija. Pozdravv

----------


## Bicesuper

[QUOTE=Sinbad;3235936]Ljudi,upravo gotova operacija. Pronasao mi tansel spermatozoide.   :Smile:  Evo da javim da vas obradujem da ima nade,posle 2 neuspesne micro tese.[/QUOTE

Bravoooooooooo
Toliko dugo nema nikog ovde... 
Konacno dobre vesti.
Ne mogu da verujem da si imao dve neuspesne ... Svaka cast za neodustajanje.

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Da li moze neko da mi kaze gde se rade donatorske oplodnje na Balkanu? Da li imate email adresu od klinike ili kako se zovu? Hvala!

----------


## placicamala

> Da li moze neko da mi kaze gde se rade donatorske oplodnje na Balkanu? Da li imate email adresu od klinike ili kako se zovu? Hvala!


Mislim da rade u Pragu, Solunu.. Mozda moze neko detaljnije o tome da Vam kaze.

----------


## Carica

Sinbad bravo, čestitam i sretno dalje

----------


## tinkilinkixyz

Donacije se rade i u Makedoniji - npr. Siština. Znam da im je material bio iz UK, ali za sada ga ima i sve je OK.
Sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## Sinbad

Da li nekome treba lek pregnyl 500iu. Imam 3komada . Poklonio bih. Pozdrav.

----------


## Srculence3

Pozdrav svima, dugo Vas već čitam pa evo da se malo uključim. Skratit ću maskimalno. Nakon 2 godine pokušavanja te praktički gubljenja vremena jer sam mislila da je problem u meni ( policistični, hiperprolaktinemija-dovela u red sve u međuvremenu) mm ide na prvi spermiogram u 09/2021 te nalaz šok. U cijelom uzorku samo 0,2 mil/ml. Ustanovljena i ureaplazma, urologu nije išao već popio turu antibiotika, biastin 3 mjeseca vitamini , manji fizički napori. Nakon urenih briseva  ponovili spermiogram u 01/2022. Nalaz čista 0, azoospemija- ono čega sam se najviše bojala. Trebalo nam je vremena da dodemo sebi, i imali smo svašta nešto što nas je zaokupilo. Urologu je naručen danas, te smo prošli tjedan napravili fsh, lh,testosteron i prilaktin. Sve je dobro osim FSH koji je 18.6. Po ovome što čitam sve to ne izgleda dobro, ali u meni se sa svime time budi lavica. Klonem naravno, ali se odma dignem. Mm se zasad dobro drži, nekako ja to sve nosim. Imate li kakav savjet da ne gubimo vrijeme jer oboje uskoro navršavamo 33. Pozdrav svim lavicama  :Smile:

----------


## @nada

Pozdrav svima! Kao i svi, neko vrijeme pratim forum i sve što sam saznala o ovom našem zajedničkom problemu saznala sam od svih vas koji ste nesebično dijelili i još uvijek dijelite svoja iskustva i hvala vam puuno na tome :heart
Mi smo saznali za azoo prije dva mjeseca, nakon čega smo uradili sve analize koje su manje više u redu osim povišenog FSH 23. Preporučena nam je TESE intervencija koju nismo prihvatili zahvaljujući vašim iskustvima  :Smile: . Kontaktirala sam dr. Emrea i dr. Tansela. 
Dr. Emre je rekao da nije potrebna terapija i da možemo doći na Mikrotese dok je dr. Tansel rekao da prvo dodjemo na konsultacije i spermogram nakon čega će vjerovatno odrediti terapiju koja bi trajala 3 mjeseca i daje šanse 52% da nadje spermatozoide. Takođe konsultovali smo Acibadem (jer fond CG pokriva jedan pokušaj Mikro tese a sa njima imaju ugovor) gdje je naše analize pregledao dr. Ali Tekin koji je rekao da smo u prednosti jer su analize hromozoma u normali i daje šansu 20-30%.
Danima vagamo za koga da se odlučimo, sutra još treba da se čujemo sa asistentkinjom dr. Tansela i konačno odaberemo. 
@sinbad Da li ste i vi išli prvo na konsultacije kod dr. Tansela ili vam je dao terapiju na osnovu nalaza koje ste mu slali?

----------


## Cvijet88

Pozdrav svima, zanima me da li je neko prošao kroz ROSI tretman od pocetka do kraja i da li je dalo neke rezultate. Mi planiramo u maju u Ankaru, dr. Emre nam je rekao da muz treba da radi micro tese (radio je vec jednom bez uspjeha, sertoli cells only sindrom dijagnoza) i s obzirom da je onkoloski pacijent ne mogu mu nikakvu terapiju dati jer bi mu ugrozilo zdravlje. Svaka informacija o ovome je dobro dosla, bas sam preplasena jer je sve to novo i zaista sam skepticna u vezi toga.

----------


## Cvijet88

Pozdrav svima. Da li je neko prosao kroz Rosi tretman od pocetka do kraja i kako to izgleda. Mi krecemo u maju i zaista ne znamo sta da ocekujemo. Svaka informacija je dobro dosla. Lp

----------


## placicamala

> Pozdrav svima! Kao i svi, neko vrijeme pratim forum i sve što sam saznala o ovom našem zajedničkom problemu saznala sam od svih vas koji ste nesebično dijelili i još uvijek dijelite svoja iskustva i hvala vam puuno na tome :heart
> Mi smo saznali za azoo prije dva mjeseca, nakon čega smo uradili sve analize koje su manje više u redu osim povišenog FSH 23. Preporučena nam je TESE intervencija koju nismo prihvatili zahvaljujući vašim iskustvima . Kontaktirala sam dr. Emrea i dr. Tansela. 
> Dr. Emre je rekao da nije potrebna terapija i da možemo doći na Mikrotese dok je dr. Tansel rekao da prvo dodjemo na konsultacije i spermogram nakon čega će vjerovatno odrediti terapiju koja bi trajala 3 mjeseca i daje šanse 52% da nadje spermatozoide. Takođe konsultovali smo Acibadem (jer fond CG pokriva jedan pokušaj Mikro tese a sa njima imaju ugovor) gdje je naše analize pregledao dr. Ali Tekin koji je rekao da smo u prednosti jer su analize hromozoma u normali i daje šansu 20-30%.
> Danima vagamo za koga da se odlučimo, sutra još treba da se čujemo sa asistentkinjom dr. Tansela i konačno odaberemo. 
> @sinbad Da li ste i vi išli prvo na konsultacije kod dr. Tansela ili vam je dao terapiju na osnovu nalaza koje ste mu slali?


Mi smo isli kod dr Tansela, ali obavezno prvo konsultacije.

----------


## @nada

> Mi smo isli kod dr Tansela, ali obavezno prvo konsultacije.


Hvala na odgovoru. :Heart: 
Pokušavamo čitav dan da se dogovorimo oko termina konsultacija. Jako teško ide komunikacija sa njegovom asistentkinjom, mislim da ne govori dobro engleski ili nema vremena pa šturo odgovara na pitanja. Npr kada sam je pitala za cijene pregleda, spermograma, mikrotese..., rekla je samo cijenu pregleda 100eur a ostale je ignorisala. Ako se uspijemo dogovoriti vjerovatno idemo za 10 dana.

Interesuje me da li si i ti radila ginekološki pregled kod njih kada ste prvi put isli na konsultacije i da li ste terapiju koju je prepisao vašem suprugu kupili kod njih ili kod vas?

----------


## bgavaks

Dobar dan svima. Po prvi put se javljam ovde na forumu sa ciljem da vam prenesem svoje iskustvo i ohrabrim u barem jednom delu cele ove životne priče. SVE ovo sam napisao i na rigneraja, gde sam zapravo najviše informacija i ja sam dobio, ali želim da i ovde stoji tekst kako bih svima preneo svoje iskustvo.
*
Krajem avgusta 2021. sam prvi put saznao da imam azoospermiu, a već krajem novembra završio uspešno sa pronađenim spermatozoidima operaciju u Istanbulu.* U rešavanju tog problema mi je delom pomogao ovaj forum, koji vidim da više navija za zapadnu medicinu  :Smile:   i vaši saveti i osećam kao obavezu i životnu dužnost da sa vama detaljnije podelim priču. Ali mi je više značio forum Ringeraja, kao što sam i napisao. Ako ste tamo čitali moj tekst, sada preskočite, jer je isti. 

Mi ćemo tek na jesen ići na aspiraciju, tako da se još ne možemo pohvaliti uspehom celog procesa i uspešnom trudnoćom, ali bih želeo već sada da ohrabrim mnoge parove koji ovo čitaju, jer znam kroz kakav sam šok i emotivni rolekoster ja prošao.

Supruga i ja smo oko godinu dana pokušavali da zatrudnimo, namenski. Smatrali smo da za prirodni način ne treba pokušavati duže od toga i gubiti vreme, nego smo odmah krenuli na "dijagnostiku". Tu dolazimo do prve greške: UVEK TREBA KRENUTI OD MUŠKARCA, jer je nama zaista lakše da damo spermogram i vidimo rezultate. U našem slučaju supruga je prošla sve moguće ginekološke i hormonske preglede, da bi ustanovili da je odlična, mlada i plodna, a da je problem zapravo na drugoj strani.

Ja sam spermogram odlagao par meseci i onda napokon krajem avgusta skupio volje da to odradim u jednoj lab u Beogradu. Gde god da to muškarac radi u Beogradu, niti je prirodno, niti je zabavno, više je stresno. Tek sam kasnije u Istanbuli uvideo koliko oni ozbiljno gledaju na to sa sve posebnom udobnom sobom i pornićima na tvu. Kod nas te bukvalno ubace u wc dok ispred slušaš galamu. Vrlo "inspirativno" da ti se digne i da odradiš to što treba.. kako da ne.

Elem, stižu rezultati na email i dolazim do podatka BR Spermatozoida: NULA!! Šok! U narednih 5 sati sam guglao, istraživao, analizirao. čitao.. ma bukvalno sam sutradan na ispit na medicinskom faksu mogao da izađem. Logika je jednostavna, ako je spermogram NULA, preporučuje se analiza hormona FSH i Testosteron! To je ključno. Ne bacajte pare na Inhibin B, jer je u korelaciji sa FSH i to vam ne treba.

U celom tom čitanju uviđam nešto jako bitno: DA SAM JA KAO MALI IMAO OPERACIJU SPUŠTANJA TESTISA.. i da je verovatno to problem, iako ceo život imam normalnu seksualnu funkciju, da se ne hvalim sada. Malo šale, da sam znao da je tako možda bih manje novca dao na kondome, ali ne lezi vraže..

Uradim FSH i Testosteron, i vidim da je FSH povišen.. nije bitno koliko.. ali kažu da je bolje da je visok nego da je nizak. To uliva nadu. Testosteron je bio perfekat, tačno na sredini skale, i to je JAAAKO bitno. Ako je niži, nije dobro. Idealna situacija je normalan Testosteron i što viši FSH. To znači da postoji neka proizvodnja spermatozoida i da fabrika radi, ali je poslednji momenat proizvodne trake pokvaren, da tako kažemo..

Emotivno.. rolektoster! Svet mi se srušio, dve nedelje pakla u glavi.. onda čitam sve ovo što ste pisali i krenem da se hrabrim da ima nade.. što neko reče: NIJE IZLEČIVO ALI IMA REŠENJA.

Čitam da postoje Istanbul, Solun, Prag.. al i mi ime DR. Emre posebno upada u oko. Pronalazim čoveka na Instagramu i kao da sam ugledao ISUSA (iako je turčin). Neka dobra intuicija i spokoj su me u tom momentu spopali, saznajem za MicroTese. KLJUČNO, to ste često pisali:

NE TREBA GUBITI VREME NA bilo kakve terapije u Srbiji! NE pomaže ovde terapija. Ovo se ne leči. Samo gubite vreme. Azoospermija se rešava samo operacijom MicroTese i od toga vas deli 1.500 eur plus prevoz i smeštaj do Istanbula (možda je sad cena veća). I to je rešenje.. Iskulirajte čajeve, punkcije ili nedaj Bože biopsije!! Nudli su mi privatno da radim biopsiju da bi me sekli gde ONI MISLE da treba da samo konstatuju ima nema! Microtese je milenijum ispred jer je prvo Dr. Emre secne gde ZNA da su najveće šanse da se pronađe, a zatim koristi Micro(skop) da pronađe plivače, a kad ih pronađe, idu u friz! Znači zaboravite biopsiju to je bacanje para. Ja bih to zakonom zabranio za ovaj naš problem.

Urolog na VMA mi potrđuje da sam azoospermičan i da je jedino rešenje MicroTese i respect za te lekare jer nisu prodavali maglu. Javio sam im se posle operacije da im potvrdim da je MicroTese rešenje i da nastave sa tako dorbim preporukama. Nisu mi rekli za Dr. Emrea, ali su rekli Istanbul, što se poklopilo sa ovim što sam čitao baš na ovom forumu.

Operaciju sam zakazao nikad lakše, dokrot ima sajt i odgovara na emailove brzo. Sjajan čovek. Neću dužiti oko operacije mnogo, samo ću reći da je toliko rutinska da sam odmah posle 3 sata hodao. Samo blagi bol u stomaku u stilu "imam proliv pa me malo seče" i to je to, posle 2 dana ko nov. Posle 20 dana nisam mogao ni ožiljak da pronađem. Testisi su mnogo zahvali za seckanje, neverovatno kako to lepo zaraste.

NAJVAŽNIJE: operacija trajala oko sat i 15 min, pronašli su kaže DR.Emre toliko spermatozoida da ćemo imati za 3 veštačke oplodnje. Nismo hteli da idemo paralelno jer ja nisam bio optimista da će nešto naći i nisam hteo da mučim svoju suprugu. DR Emre mi je posle operacije rekao da su šanse da se nađe kod mene 80% ali da nije smeo da to priča unapred. Problem sa nespuštenim testisima (u mom slučaju 6ta godina, što je kasno, ali oper korektno da se pronađe) je najlakši problem i u glavnom bude pozitivan rezultat. Eto ohrabrenja za ostalu braću!

Još podatak da nama sa nespuštenim je u glavnom kariotip odličan i to je isto dobar znak.

NAJVAŽNIJE:

    Ne gubite vreme u Srbiji ni na kakve punkcije, čajeve, TESE, biopsije nedaj Bože..
    Ako je spremogram NULA, pravac Istanbul sa kariotipom i hormon analizama odavde

Biće kako je zapisano, na nama je da se trudimo i da damo sve od sebe, da nam savest bude mirna.
Polako i bez opterećenja.

Uzdravlje!

----------


## @nada

@placicamala Hvala na odgovoru.
Zakazali smo pregled ali je teško komunicirati sa njegovom asistentkinjom, imam osjećaj ili da je previše zauzeta ili slabo govori engleski jezik pa zbog toga daje jako šture odgovre. Na neka pitanja mi uopšte nije dala nikakav odgovor, npr. kada sam pitala za cijene samo mi je napisala da je pregled 100eur. Malo neprofesionalno, više sam informacija dobila od doktora nego od nje.
Interesuje me da li si ti radila ginekološki pregled kada ste bili prvi put na konsultacijama i koliko dugo je tvoj suprug uzimao terapiju prije mikro tese?

----------


## Mat

> Da li nekome treba lek pregnyl 500iu. Imam 3komada . Poklonio bih. Pozdrav.


Ako može kontakt neki, upravo sam se prijavio i novi sam na forumu...pozdrav.

----------


## placicamala

> @placicamala Hvala na odgovoru.
> Zakazali smo pregled ali je teško komunicirati sa njegovom asistentkinjom, imam osjećaj ili da je previše zauzeta ili slabo govori engleski jezik pa zbog toga daje jako šture odgovre. Na neka pitanja mi uopšte nije dala nikakav odgovor, npr. kada sam pitala za cijene samo mi je napisala da je pregled 100eur. Malo neprofesionalno, više sam informacija dobila od doktora nego od nje.
> Interesuje me da li si ti radila ginekološki pregled kada ste bili prvi put na konsultacijama i koliko dugo je tvoj suprug uzimao terapiju prije mikro tese?


Asistentkinja ne zna bas dobro engleski jezik, prvi pregled placate 100e plus placate spermogram koji je oko 50e ( nisam bas sigurna). Nisam isla na pregled, tek kad sam krenula sa stimulacijom, jer smo uporedo radili stimulaciju i micro tese. Koristio je 8 meseci zbog korone, inace je trebao 6. Ako Vas bilo sta interesuje slobodno pitajte.

----------


## Carica

Bicesuper i babymib ima li kod vas kakvih novosti. Sjetim vas se pa pogledam jeste li nešto pisale, ali se ne javljate baš

----------


## Bicesuper

> Bicesuper i babymib ima li kod vas kakvih novosti. Sjetim vas se pa pogledam jeste li nešto pisale, ali se ne javljate baš


Odavno se slabo javljaju na ovom forumu.
Ja pišem i na ringeraja, tamo je dosta aktivnijih članova.
Nažalost ni moja priča se nije završila dobro, sve je išlo kako treba do 10 nedelje.
Onda prestanak srčane radnje i kiretaza. 
Bas sam teško podnela.
Milsim to se događa često, plašila sam se toga bas…
I eto nije ni mene zaobislo.
Posle leta ćemo ponovo na transfer.

----------


## Bicesuper

Jesi li ti dobila neke rezultate posle spontanog?
Kontam da nisi, kod nas se šalje na patohistologiju ali se iz toga ne saznaje ništa jer ne ispituju genetski?
Kakvi su vam planovi za dalje

----------


## Samra.emir

Srculence da li mozes privatno da mi se javis?

----------


## Srculence3

> Srculence da li mozes privatno da mi se javis?


Pozdrav, rado bi se javila privatno ali nova sam i treba nekoliko postova (čini mi se 10) skupiti da bi imala opciju privatne poruke

----------


## Samra.emir

Sad kontam, ne mogu ni ja tebi poslati poruku.

----------


## Samra.emir

Da li ste nesto radili u medjuvremenu, kakvi su hormonski nalazi tvom muzu

----------


## Srculence3

> Da li ste nesto radili u medjuvremenu, kakvi su hormonski nalazi tvom muzu


Od hormona smo napravili prolaktin, testosteron, lh i fsh. Svi su u uredni osim FSH koji je 18.6, bio je na pregledu kod urologa i sve mu je uredu. Sljedeći tjedan smo naruceni za konzultacije za MPO, oni će još sigurno raditi dosta pretraga. Kakva je situacija kod vas draga?

----------


## Srculence3

> Da li ste nesto radili u medjuvremenu, kakvi su hormonski nalazi tvom muzu


Pregled kod urologa, sve uredu. Od hormona fsh, lh, prolaktin, slobodni i ukupni testosteron. Svi uredni osim FSH koji je 18.6.  Za tjedna dana idemo na prve konzultacije za MPO. Neznam hoće li ova poruka biti dupla, već sam jednu napisala al evo ima 2 dana nisu mi pustili objavu.

----------


## Srculence3

> Da li ste nesto radili u medjuvremenu, kakvi su hormonski nalazi tvom muzu


Koja je situacija kod Vas?

----------


## Samra.emir

A vrednosti testosterona koje su?

----------


## Samra.emir

Kod mm je fsh 23 a testosteron se drzi tu oko granice. Kod njega je nizak bas. Mi smo radili biopsiju u Beogradu i mogu da tj kazem to je sami gubljenje vremena. Ako imate mogucnosti  samo inostranstvo. Mi smo stali sa tim, nista vec dve godine ne radimo.

----------


## Srculence3

> A vrednosti testosterona koje su?


Testosteron 13.6, s tim da prvi spermiogram koji je radio u 9 mj. 2021 je bila teška oligoastenozoospermija, 0,2 (200.000) u ukupnom uzorkua li 100% nepokretni. Sljedeći nalaz nakon 4 mjeseca je bio 0.

----------


## Srculence3

Mi smo u HR, i tek smo započeli cijelu ovu priču. Na konzultacije za MPO idemo u Zagreb

----------


## Samra.emir

Kod mm je uvek bila 0, i na biopisiji nista nije nadjeno. Sad mi je puno zao sto nismk isli u Tursku, mogli bi mi opet tk da radimo ali ovaj put Micro Tesu ali testosteron je mali, mislim da bi posle te jntervencije morao primati hormonsku terapiju.

----------


## Srculence3

Nakon pregleda kod drugog urologa koji je specijaliziran za područje neplodnosti MM je dijagnosticirala varikokela 2.stupnja. Propisao mu je Proxeed 6 mj, inače ti vitamini su na mjesečnoj bazi 900 kuna. Pa ukoliko se ništa ne pokaže na sljedećemo spermiogramu onda slijedi biopsija. Ima li netko sa dijagnozom varikokela, i jeli netko koristio Proxeed?

----------


## Carica

Srculence
Mm isto ima varikokelu na jednom testisu, a drugi mu je bio spuštan u djetinjstvu.
Nažalost proxeed mu nije pomogao. Ja nekako ne vjerujem u te vitamine kod azoospermije. Gubitak novaca i vremena u našem slučaju. Ali možda vama pomogne

----------


## Srculence3

> Srculence
> Mm isto ima varikokelu na jednom testisu, a drugi mu je bio spuštan u djetinjstvu.
> Nažalost proxeed mu nije pomogao. Ja nekako ne vjerujem u te vitamine kod azoospermije. Gubitak novaca i vremena u našem slučaju. Ali možda vama pomogne


Pozdrav Carice, hvala na odgovoru. MM je pio PROXEED 2x1 i matičnu mliječ niti mjesec dana i sljedeći spermiogram je pokazao oligoastenozospermiju. Jeste da su svi nepokretni i da ih ima iznimno malo ( 200.000) ali je veeliki napredak naspram samih nula i praznina na zadnja dva nalaza, jer prvi nalaz u 9/21 je  također pokazao ekstremnu oligoastenozospermiju sa 100% nepokretih. Neznam, nemoguće da je ovo sve već djelovalo ali svakako nećemo čekati. Sredinom 7.mjeseca idemo na M-tese.

----------


## vera je

pozdrav svima, mi smo još jedan par koji se od nedavno bori sa dijagnozom azoospermije. šok je ogroman, niko to ne očekuje. znam da vam je svima poznat taj osjećaj.
bole me oči od čitanja priča sa foruma ali mi to najviše i pomaže da dođemo do informacija gdje, šta i kako...
molila bih Srculence da mi pomogne vezano za dogovaranje konsultacija? zvala sam kbc Zagreb pa kazu mailom...također mi je rečeno da se treba izjasniti kod kojeg doktora? 
da li se to treba prijaviti na andrologiju, urologiju ili negdje drugdje? da li je uz uputnicu dovoljno priloziti nalaz spermiogram ili je potreban još koji nalaz? unaprijed zahvaljujem na odgovoru

----------


## vera je

> Pozdrav Carice, hvala na odgovoru. MM je pio PROXEED 2x1 i matičnu mliječ niti mjesec dana i sljedeći spermiogram je pokazao oligoastenozospermiju. Jeste da su svi nepokretni i da ih ima iznimno malo ( 200.000) ali je veeliki napredak naspram samih nula i praznina na zadnja dva nalaza, jer prvi nalaz u 9/21 je  također pokazao ekstremnu oligoastenozospermiju sa 100% nepokretih. Neznam, nemoguće da je ovo sve već djelovalo ali svakako nećemo čekati. Sredinom 7.mjeseca idemo na M-tese.





> Pregled kod urologa, sve uredu. Od hormona fsh, lh, prolaktin, slobodni i ukupni testosteron. Svi uredni osim FSH koji je 18.6.  Za tjedna dana idemo na prve konzultacije za MPO. Neznam hoće li ova poruka biti dupla, već sam jednu napisala al evo ima 2 dana nisu mi pustili objavu.


Srculence, možeš li mi molim te reći kako dobiti termin za konzultacije u Zagrebu? zvala sam pa kazu mailom i da biram doktora? kojeg ste vi izabrali?
da li je uz uputnicu dovoljno poslati nalaz spermiograma ili su potrebni još neki nalazi?
nova sam na forumu pa se ne snalazim oko pisanja ali mi su mi priče sa forum najviše pomogle nakon suočavanja sa ovom teškom dijagnozom.
unaprijed ti zahvaljujem na odgovoru

----------


## Srculence3

> Srculence, možeš li mi molim te reći kako dobiti termin za konzultacije u Zagrebu? zvala sam pa kazu mailom i da biram doktora? kojeg ste vi izabrali?
> da li je uz uputnicu dovoljno poslati nalaz spermiograma ili su potrebni još neki nalazi?
> nova sam na forumu pa se ne snalazim oko pisanja ali mi su mi priče sa forum najviše pomogle nakon suočavanja sa ovom teškom dijagnozom.
> unaprijed ti zahvaljujem na odgovoru


Pozdrav draga Vera, oprosti nisam ulazila u forum pa tek sad vidim. Nekako sam malo postala štufa svega.. Uglavnom nazoves +3851460
723 i zatražiš konzulatcije za MPO, tražiš doktora Bolanču kojeg jako hvale. Meni nije bio ništa posebno, *ebiga koliko smo sj. pa su nam i doktori krivi. Tvoj mm traži uputnicu svog doktora, ti od svog. U principu sestra bi ti trebala sve objasniti. želim ti sreće, volje i upornosti puno  :Smile:

----------


## vera je

hvala ti puno Srculence. i vama nek je sretno i uspješno.
znaci na micro tese onda idete kod dr. Bolanče?

----------


## Srculence3

> hvala ti puno Srculence. i vama nek je sretno i uspješno.
> znaci na micro tese onda idete kod dr. Bolanče?


Dr.Bolanča nas je uputio na odličnog urologa dr.Grubišića. Obavio pregled i kao dao mu terapiju 6 mjeseci Proxeed 2 dnevno pa ćemo kao kroz 10. mj vidjeti ima li pomaka, da ga on nebi odma na biopsiju. Ali ja nisam imala mira, išla sam po drugo mišljenje privatno u Split u Cito. Urologica/androlog nam je na temelju nalaza tvrdila sto postotno da ako ubrzo napravimo microtese da će ih sigurno probaći. Ja sam naravno uhvatila se za to , i slijepo vjerovala. Ugovorila operaciju mužu u roku 15 dana, nije se stigao ni psihički pripremit. Nakon operacije smo je čekali 3 sata da bi nam rekla da nisu našli ništa.. Što reći na to....njega su ishasapili cijeloga, bili smo ljuti i zbunjeni kako sad to. Ona se izvlačila da nisu dobro kolege napravili spermiogram...evo neznam što reći na to sve... Na šalteru 6000 kuna, bok i doviđenja. evo neznam što reći, ljuta sam na sebe i tužna jer sam tako uletjela u to. Ali mislim da bi to svak na mom mjestu, jer ona se kunila u uspjeh..ja neznam jeli ovo za tužiti, ali je veeeliki propust. Vama sretno i doobroo se raspitajte i sve nalaze napravite jer ta operacija nije baš takav piece of cake kako je predstavljaju.

----------


## Srculence3

> hvala ti puno Srculence. i vama nek je sretno i uspješno.
> znaci na micro tese onda idete kod dr. Bolanče?


Dr.Bolanča nas je uputio na odličnog urologa dr.Grubišića. Obavio pregled i kao dao mu terapiju 6 mjeseci Proxeed 2 dnevno pa ćemo kao kroz 10. mj vidjeti ima li pomaka, da ga on nebi odma na biopsiju. Ali ja nisam imala mira, išla sam po drugo mišljenje privatno u Split u Cito. Urologica/androlog nam je na temelju nalaza tvrdila sto postotno da ako ubrzo napravimo microtese da će ih sigurno probaći. Ja sam naravno uhvatila se za to , i slijepo vjerovala. Ugovorila operaciju mužu u roku 15 dana, nije se stigao ni psihički pripremit. Nakon operacije smo je čekali 3 sata da bi nam rekla da nisu našli ništa.. Što reći na to....njega su ishasapili cijeloga, bili smo ljuti i zbunjeni kako sad to. Ona se izvlačila da nisu dobro kolege napravili spermiogram...evo neznam što reći na to sve... Na šalteru 6000 kuna, bok i doviđenja. evo neznam što reći, ljuta sam na sebe i tužna jer sam tako uletjela u to. Ali mislim da bi to svak na mom mjestu, jer ona se kunila u uspjeh..ja neznam jeli ovo za tužiti, ali je veeeliki propust. Vama sretno i doobroo se raspitajte i sve nalaze napravite jer ta operacija nije baš takav piece of cake kako je predstavljaju.

----------


## vera je

uzas, nemam riječi. meni je muka već sad od svega a nismo još ništa ni počeli.
i ja bi naravno isto kao ti napravila da mi neko tako kaze kao tebi u cito. bitno da su uzeli puni iznos za neuspjeli postupak za koji su tvrdili da ce biti sigurno uspješan.
zato ja razmisljam da odmah idemo u Sloveniju ili Prag, ne znam. nisam pametna. ovi nasi doktori kao da nisu dorasli toj azoo problematici.
brz oporavak i ne odustajte

----------


## Srculence3

> uzas, nemam riječi. meni je muka već sad od svega a nismo još ništa ni počeli.
> i ja bi naravno isto kao ti napravila da mi neko tako kaze kao tebi u cito. bitno da su uzeli puni iznos za neuspjeli postupak za koji su tvrdili da ce biti sigurno uspješan.
> zato ja razmisljam da odmah idemo u Sloveniju ili Prag, ne znam. nisam pametna. ovi nasi doktori kao da nisu dorasli toj azoo problematici.
> brz oporavak i ne odustajte


Hvala ti draga, malo sam si uzela koji dan odtugovati ali nakon toga idem dalje, nema odustajanja. To je istina, mislim da nasi dokori nisu uopće dorasli azoo problematici. Ja ću danas zvat Cito i tražit očitovanje svih doktora, ma išla bi i u javnost stim. Vama želim svu sreću, javi se ponekad da se pratimo di smo i šta smo. Pozdrav  :Smile:

----------


## Carica

Srculence
Jako mi je žao što ste imali takvo iskustvo. Evo ja bi ti samo htjela reći da je moj muž bio na TESE kod Grubišića i da smo isto bili jako razočarani i nismo nikako bili zadovoljni. Tako da ne ne kriviš sebe jer vjerujem da kod Grubišića ne bi bilo ništa bolje. Bojim se da u Hrvatskoj je to sve na jako niskom i lošem nivou kad je u pitanju azoo dijagnoza. Žao mi je jer znam kako ti je jer sam se i ja isto tako osjećala kao da sam ja kriva

----------


## Carica

Vera. Ne znam znaš li da od ožujka ove godine i Rebro ima mikroskop za microTese, doktor Hauptman radi operaciju.

----------


## vera je

znam Carice, tu sam i mislila prvo da idemo ako se nečeka bas mjesecima i htjela se naruciti ovako bez nalaza tj samo sa tim nalazom spermiograma jer ionako ko zna kad cemo dobit termin a do tad ćemo prikupiti još nalaza. 
međutim rekoše mi na tom broju koji sam zvala, a to je valjda ambulanta za andrologiju, da se naručuje isključivo mailom i da se posalju nalazi.
tako da eto cekam te nalaze hormona moje i njegove i ultrazvuk testisa pa cu onda pokusati ponovo. 
samo ne znam gdje jer kad sam zvala MPO Petrova, rekli su da tu dr. Ježek i Hsuptman ne rade... ne znam onda gdje da se javim kad moram isključivo kod nekog od njih zbog microTese.
sta ti preporučuješ?

----------


## vera je

jeste li vi probali kod dr Hauptmana?
čitala sam ja tvoje postove na nekom drugom forumu čini mi se i nekako mi ostalo kao da ste vi uspjeli negdje... ne znam više.
čini mi se da mi žene teže to podnosimo od naših "lošijih" polovica. i ja bih sve odma i sad riješavala, ovo čekanje me ubija, pogotovo što mi baš nemamo vremena jer smo oboje 40 godina. ali eto, bit će kako mora. 
hvala ti svakako što si se javila.

----------


## Srculence3

> Srculence
> Jako mi je žao što ste imali takvo iskustvo. Evo ja bi ti samo htjela reći da je moj muž bio na TESE kod Grubišića i da smo isto bili jako razočarani i nismo nikako bili zadovoljni. Tako da ne ne kriviš sebe jer vjerujem da kod Grubišića ne bi bilo ništa bolje. Bojim se da u Hrvatskoj je to sve na jako niskom i lošem nivou kad je u pitanju azoo dijagnoza. Žao mi je jer znam kako ti je jer sam se i ja isto tako osjećala kao da sam ja kriva


Pozdrav draga carice, hvala ti na utjesi znači mi to puno. To je i moj prosto jednostavan zaključak, da HR i azoo nikako ne idu skupa. Apsolutno su neupućeni u to područje, na svako pitanje oni sliježu ramenima. Većinu informacija sam našla na forumu i internetu. Počela sam čeprkati po Europi gdje bi mogli otići na konzulacije, Maribor Slovenija i Turska se nekako najviše spominju..

----------


## Carica

Evo mi smo bili kod Grubišića na neuspješnoj TESE i nakon toga smo išli u Tursku. Gdje su našli spermije u ejakulatu bez operacije i čak je došlo i do trudnoće ali nažalost spontani pobačaj. Ali svakako Turska ima moje preporuke kad je azoo u pitanju

----------


## Miky85

> Evo mi smo bili kod Grubišića na neuspješnoj TESE i nakon toga smo išli u Tursku. Gdje su našli spermije u ejakulatu bez operacije i čak je došlo i do trudnoće ali nažalost spontani pobačaj. Ali svakako Turska ima moje preporuke kad je azoo u pitanju


Kao sto je rekla Carica,pravac Turska...ne gubite vreme i novce u Hrvatskoj kao sto sam ja gubio u Srbiji da bi mi na kraju rekli da ja ne mogu  da se ostvarim kao roditelj i da je jedina mogucnost donacija u Pragu. Sva sreca da ih nisam poslusao i da sam pronasao Dr.Emra u Istanbulu gde je hvala bogu pomocu mikro tese pronasao spermatozoide... Zato Vam iz licnog iskustva kazem pravac Turska... A inace bio sam u klinici Spebo u Leskovac kod cuvenog dr.Stojkovica...ali oni nisu vredni pomena, verujte bogate se na zalost na tudju muku...

----------


## Srculence3

> Evo mi smo bili kod Grubišića na neuspješnoj TESE i nakon toga smo išli u Tursku. Gdje su našli spermije u ejakulatu bez operacije i čak je došlo i do trudnoće ali nažalost spontani pobačaj. Ali svakako Turska ima moje preporuke kad je azoo u pitanju


Nakon koliko vremena ste otišli u Tursku? Jel ti muž uzimao kakvu terapiju ili nešto na prirodnoj bazi? Mislim fascinantno je da ovdje operacijom nisu našli ništa a tamo su našli u ejakulatu, koliko su ih našli?...Puno pitanja postavljam... hvala ti za svaki info, meni zlata vrijedi  :Heart:   :worldcup:

----------


## Carica

Išli smo u Tursku 9 mjeseci nakon neuspješne TESE. U tih 9 mjeseci nije ništa uzimao od lijekova niti vitamina.
Našli su u ejakulatu 3, 4 komada nepokretnih. Dao je nekoliko puta uzorak i svaki put su našli 3, 4, 5... Na kraju su skupili 20 za oplodnju.. Ja sam imala 18 jajnih stanica. I oplodilo se 13. Na kraju preživjelo 6. Od jedna trudnoća, nažalost spontani.. I tu smo stali.. Sad smo na pauzi.

----------


## vera je

ne znam zašto nije prošao moj odgovor Carici

----------


## tinkilinkixyz

Mislim da je Turska prava adresa za Azoo probleme. Naravno svako odluči s obzirom na svoje okolnosti i mogućnosti. Ima puno opcija u inostranstvu, a u HR se jako malo zna o tome.

----------


## Kinderwunsch

> Mislim da je Turska prava adresa za Azoo probleme. Naravno svako odluči s obzirom na svoje okolnosti i mogućnosti. Ima puno opcija u inostranstvu, a u HR se jako malo zna o tome.


Ja bih hteo da se pridruzim ovoj preporuci za Tursku, i ja sam tamo resio svoj problem azoospermije. Lekar koji mi je pomogao, dr Emre Bakircioglu ce u subotu besplatno odgovarati na pitanja u vezi azoospermije, microTESE i IVF. Na njegovom sajtu se svako moze prijaviti za zoom sastanak i dobiti odgovor od vrhunskog strucnjaka. Ovo pisem jer sam i ja preko foruma dosao do informacije koja mi je pomogla, ne radi reklame.

----------


## vera je

tinkilinkixyz i kinderwunsch hvala vam sto svratite na forum iako ste rijesili svoj problem i sto dijelite ovako korisne informacije.
mozete li reci koliko vas je okvirno izasao cijeli postupak kod dr. Emre?
i mozda glupo pitanje ali moram ga postaviti...da li se eventualno dobiveni materijal moze transportirati u Evropu? da se ne mora nakon eventualno neuspjele oplodnje opet ici u Tursku po zamrznute spermije

----------


## Kinderwunsch

> tinkilinkixyz i kinderwunsch hvala vam sto svratite na forum iako ste rijesili svoj problem i sto dijelite ovako korisne informacije.
> mozete li reci koliko vas je okvirno izasao cijeli postupak kod dr. Emre?
> i mozda glupo pitanje ali moram ga postaviti...da li se eventualno dobiveni materijal moze transportirati u Evropu? da se ne mora nakon eventualno neuspjele oplodnje opet ici u Tursku po zamrznute spermije


Zdravo, meni je dr Emre radio microTESE operaciju pre 8 dana. Cena je bila 1500 evra plus 300 evra zamrzavanje spermatozida i cuvanje godinu dana i 600 turskih lira za spermogram pre operacije. Spermogram je radjen da bi se opet proverilo da nema spermatozoida. Kod mene nije nadjen ni jedan pa smo radili microTESE operaciju. Moj slucaj je azoospermija prouzrokovana zakasnelom operacijom nespustenog testisa. Simptomi su znacajno povisen FSH i snizen Inhibin B. MicroTESE operacija je radjena u bolnici, sa opstom anestezijom, i sve je proteklo potpuno bez bola. Iz bolnice se izlazi posle nekoliko sati. Dva dana posle operacije je kontrola i zamena zavoja. Treci dan je moguce tusiranje. Posle toga je moguc povratak kuci. Konci sami otpadnu posle nedelju dana, a potrebno je biti pazljiv do desetak dana posle operacije. Sve ovo je detaljnije opisano na sajtu dr Emrea. Za transport zamrznutog materijala sam video da ima firmi koji nude te usluge ali nisam detaljno informisan posto planiramo da IVF postupak radimo sa lekarima u ordinaciji u kojoj radi dr Emre.

----------


## vera je

odlično, hvala ti. sve jasno. 
drago mi je kad cujem da je neko uspjeo. nadam se da ćemo svi.

----------


## Carica

Vera ja tek sad vidim tvoje odgovore za mene.
Ako želite kod dr Hauptmana na microTese morate se javiti na Rebro na andrologiju. Najprije će vas naručiti na pregled, pa ako imate sve nalaze možda će vam dati najprije terapiju da pije tvoj muž (clomifen). Ako nemate sve nalaze onda ćete najprije taj dio trebati riješiti (hormoni, ultrazvuk, kariogram).. Uglavnom sve se dugo čeka i treba puno strpljenja. Ako trebaš kakvu pomoć, javi se. Mi nažalost nismo uspjeli jer sam imala spontani.. Ali nismo odustali... Još...

----------


## Srculence3

Pozdravljam vas sve. Neko vrijeme sam samo u tišini promatrala, evo sad malo da se uključim. Ništa novog nema od naše neuspješne m-tese. Fizičke i psihičke rane zacjeljuju.. Za 10 dana imamo kontrolu i razgovor kod doktorice (skupa sa embriologom) koja je radila m-tese, jer nam je puno stvari zapravo nejasno, i sasvim je sigurno da nešto nije odrađeno kako treba. Iza toga planiramo otići u Tursku do doktora Tansela. Iako znam da su male šanse da išta pomogne, on u međuvremenu pije Proxeed ( kojeg mu je propisao doktor Grubišić) i matičnu mliječ. Iza ljeta planiramo i do doktora Grubušića, jer mi se čini jako stručan i ima super pristup, pa eto zašto ne  :Wink:  Pokušat ćemo s vremena na vrijeme spermiogram s mogućnošću zamrzavanja ukoliko se slučajno što pronađe. Kod njega ne postoje opstrukcije i upitna je dali postoji ikakva spermiogeneza, al je činjenica da su mu na 2 spermiograma u 2 razl klinike pronašli nešto.  :Joggler:

----------


## Carica

Srculence
U kojim klinikama su tm našli spermije? Koliko puta ste uopće išli na spermiogram? Kako to da ste ipak išli na micro tese iako su našli spermije i u ejakulatu. Da li vam je itko ikada rekao kako je moguće da su u ejakulatu nađeni spermiji a na micro tese ne? To je npr pitanje na koje mene jako zanima odgovor

----------


## tinkilinkixyz

žao mi je Carice za spontani  :Sad:  sretno dalje sa svim!

Ovo pitanje je i meni isto zanimljivo - kako ima par komada u ejakulatu, a nema ništa za micro tese? Nekako mi nema logike, ali eto sve je moguće.

----------


## vera je

hvala Carice, mislim da ćemo ipak put Turske...
slušala sam dr. Emre u online konzultacijama nedavno.
ostavio mi je dobar dojam kao i ekipa koja je sudjelovala u grupnom sastanku, svi su voljni pomoći savjetima

----------


## Srculence3

Hej draga Carice, naš prvi spermiogram je bio u Zadru u 09/21. Dijagnoza je bila teška oligoastenozoospermija ( 200.000 u uzorku, 100% nepokretni) Ponovili smo u Zadru u 01/22,  bio je 0. U 5/21 u Zagrebu KBC Vinogradska 0, u 6/21 poliklinika Cito dijagnoza oligoastenozospermija ( 200.000 u uzorku) , u opisu da je pronađen 1 spermatozoid. Svi urolozi su nam rekli po pregledima i nalazima da po njihovom mišljenju dolazi do nekakve proizvodnje. E sad što misliti o ovom svemu, zbilja neznam...

----------


## Carica

Srculence
Znam kako ti je.
Mi smo imali na 3 spermiograma živih spermija i pokretnih u mjestu, na 3 spermiograma 0 i TESE 0.
Šta reći na to ne znam.

----------


## Carica

Da ne spominjem da na naše pitanje da nam se objasni kako je to moguće, odnosno koja je znanstvena pozadina iza toga. Da li su uzeti uzorci s krivih mjesta, da li u tom trenutku nije bilo proizvodnje a npr 4 mjeseca prije je bilo nismo dobili apsolutno nikakav odgovor šutnja i muk.
A da ne pričam o profesionalnosti ekipe iz embriološkog laboratorija u Vinogradskoj koji su "tražili" spermije u uzetom uzorku.. Njih smo dva mjeseca naganjali na sve moguće načine što mailom što osobno da nam daju službeni nalaz na papiru da imamo crno na bijelo da nisu nađeni spermiji čisto da imamo kao dokumentaciju u slučaju potrebe za donacijom. Na kraju su nam poslali "nalaz" u wordu s jednom rečenicom, nepotpisan, bez imena i prezimena embriologa, doktora ili bilo koga. Tuga i jad.
Jako me zanima kako izgleda nalaz koji se dobije poslije microTese ili TESE u drugim ustanovama ako netko ima da objasni.

----------


## Srculence3

Heh, ekipa iz Vinogradske mi nije ostala u dobrom sjećanju. Kod prvih konzultacija doktor Bolanča me već nonšalantno spremao za prvi ivf, jer je izgleda vidio samo prvi s-gram. Kad je naposljetku vidio s-gram sa nulama zatražio je da taj dan napravimo s-gram kod njih. Čekali smo 2 sata jer su oni u tom svemu imali i pauzu za ručak, da mi nam nakon ručka onako lagano neraspoloženi jer iza ručka valja počinit malo, s vrata samo rekli nema ništa. Idite kod doktora Grubišića na biopsiju, bok i doviđenja. Ja pitam pa dobro kako je moguće da su nule da baš ništa nije pronađeno, kad je na prvom bilo pronađeno. Kaže on taj prvi je vjerojatno pogrešan. Što se tiče našeg otpusnog pisma nakon M-TESE u Citu, to je doslovno 1 rečenica :U uzorcima oba testisa nije nađeno spermatozooida, nađena po koja nezrela stanica spermocitogeneze.

----------


## Detelina

Cao svima, nije me dugo bilo na forumu ali sada imam lepe vesti. Dr Emre dolazi u Beograd 25.9. na festival potpomognute oplodnje.  Ucestvovace u panel diakusiji od 10-11, a posle ce biti sa kolegama ginekolozima na standu i svako ce moci da se upozna, pita sta ga zanima, iznese svoju problematiku i cuje doktorovo misljenje.

https://festival.sansazaroditeljstvo...nel-diskusija/

----------


## vera je

hvala puno detelino

----------


## Carica

Detelina hvala na info.
Super vijest za one koji su blizu Beogradu.

Srculence kako si ti, ima li kakvih novosti kod vas.
Vera je, kako ste vi?

----------


## vera je

Carice, mi smo jos u fazi prikupljanja svih potrebnih nalaza za MPO pa krecemo sa postupkom cim prije, samo jos ne znam gdje.
u nedjelju idemo u Bgd, mozda nam to pomogne da se odlucimo.
kako ste vi, sta planirate?

----------


## vera je

shvatila sam da treba pokušati ali ne treba očajavati. ne mogu svi imati dijete i to boli ali je tako i nije kraj svijeta. naši životi ne staju niti su manje vrijedni ako ne uspijemo u tome. ima i puno gorih sudbina od te. 
mi smo se oboje složili da je još gore, ne daj Bože, imati bolesno dijete. i zato neću kukati iako je i moja prva misao bila "zasto bas mi" i "zasto bas on kad bi bio tako dobar otac".
ima puno drugih stvari na kojima sam zahvalna.

----------


## Carica

Draga Vera je, javi dojmove iz Bgd. Što od nalaza još imate za prikupiti?
Mi čekamo microTese na Rebru. Odlučili smo da će to biti zadnje što ćemo još pokušati. Ako ne uspije, zatvaramo to poglavlje i nastavljamo dalje u nekim drugim smjerovima. Kao što kažeš, neće biti kraj svijeta.

----------


## Srculence3

Pozdrav Vera, pozdrav Carice  :Bye:  Detelino hvala na informaciji  :Smile: 
Carice hvala ti na pitanju, nekako sam više na dane, nekad dobro nekad bolje nekad depra malo.. ali sve to ide u opis života. Nakon neuspješne M-TESE uzeli smo 2 mjeseca pauzu od svega. 
Prije par dan smo imali razgovor sa doktoricom koja je obavila zahvat te s embriologom koji je radio s-gram. Razgovor je trajao sat vremena, imala sam jako puno zapisanih pitanja i sve sam zapisivala. Generalnog zaključka nema, njima nije jasno kako uz sve preduvjete nije ništa pronađeno. Čekamo još uvijek histopatološke nalaze, međutim spomenulo se treniranje i trčanje koje je kod MM zna bit izuzetno intenzivno, te su mu preporučili da smanji intenzitet. Daljnji tijek je vađenje svih spolnih hormona, Inhibin B, AMH, te kariogram i mikrodelencije. Po nalazu hormona doktorica će mu dati terapiju, spominjala je vjerovatno klomifen. MM u međuvremenu pije Proxeed 2x1, odmarao je skoro cijelo ljeto te planiramo krajem 10.mjeseca otići da da uzorak za spermiogram, možda se nešto pojavi pa odmah zamrznuti. Daljnji plan je ići svako toliko na spermiogram, ukoliko kroz godinu dana ne dođe do bitnijih pomaka ozbiljno razmišljamo o donaciji. Evo ne znam to je zasad neki plan....
Kako si ti Carice? Znači idete i na microTese na Rebro, super  :Smile:

----------


## Carica

Srculence
To sam i pretpostavila da nekog konkretnog objašnjenja nažalost neće biti.
Mislim da je to dobra taktika da pokušate spermiograme pa smrzavati ako se nešto nađe. Tako su nama radili u Turskoj.
Mm je na klomifenu već 4 mjeseca kao priprema za operaciju., pa ćemo vidjeti.
I nama je donacija opcija ako ovo ne uspije.

----------


## vera je

pa ima svasta nesto od nalaza da napravimo jos... kariogram, mikrodelicije, KKS, PV,APTV, TV, fibrinogen, cervikalni brisevi, mikrobiološka analiza ejakulata, KG i Rh faktor, TPHA, markeri hepatitisa, urinokultura, i ponovo svi hormoni...
i ja tako kao Srculence, potonem pa isplivam, i tako u krug se smjenjuju depra i normalno raspolozenje.
ja sam toliko jadna da se i dalje nadam svaki mjesec da je kod njega pocela neka proizvodnja i da sam mozda trudna...eto. prestat cu i s tim. muka me hvata od drugog spermiograma na koji ce uskoro ici jer se nadam cudu i da ce ih biti bar par

----------


## Carica

Vera, da te utješim da nisi jadna. I ja svaki put kad mi menga zakasni jedan dan onako u dubini srca pomislim da sam možda trudna iako znam da nisam i da ne mogu biti. Ali eto to je valjda jače od nas...
Eto drago mi je da postoji ovaj forum za nas azoospermične, da se bar možemo jedna drugoj pojadati. Jer ova dijagnoza je baš specifična i ne razumije ju svatko.

----------


## vera je

i jesi me utjesila. nekad kad citam tvoje, pa postove od Srculence...kao da pisete sto ja osjecam, sta ja mislim, zelim... savrseno se razumijemo, nazalost.
hvala ti, stvarno si Carica

----------


## Srculence3

Drage moje, svaku ovulaciju svaki sekund izostanka menstruacije pomislim možda se dogodi čudo. I koliko god zvučalo jadno, mene to drži na životu. Vjerovati u čuda, ako čudo želiš nije tako nelogično  :Heart:  Mi planiramo kroz mjesec dana ići na spermiogram, i  čak se veselim tome, jer realno gore od nule ne može a to već imamo  :Laughing:  Vera i vas čekaju mikrodelencije i kariogram, ni mi to još nismo napravili. Za kariogram sam dobila termin tek 19.12. , spada ponedjeljak pa ćemo iskoristiti za advent u Zagrebu. A što reći, ovo je ono when life gives you lemons... :Grin:  Jeste vi dobili termin?

----------


## Carica

Srculence
Točno to, gore od nule ne može

----------


## Carica

Čudi me jedino da su vam radili microTese bez nalaza za kariogram i mikrodelecije. Ali više me ništa ne može iznenaditi.
Mi smo te nalaze davno odradili i isto se dugo čekalo. Najkraće se čeka u Kljajićevoj

----------


## Srculence3

> Čudi me jedino da su vam radili microTese bez nalaza za kariogram i mikrodelecije. Ali više me ništa ne može iznenaditi.
> Mi smo te nalaze davno odradili i isto se dugo čekalo. Najkraće se čeka u Kljajićevoj


To je i mene čudilo, ali doktorica je tvrdila da po sadašnjem stanju ne treba čekati sve te nalaze nego raditi odmah. Doslovno mi je rekla ako napravimo odmah pronaći će ih sigurno, jer je u spermiogramu tada bio pronađen 1 spermij. I to sam joj jako zamjerila i rekla zadnji put na razgovoru, ali s druge strane i da su kariogram i mikrodelencije jako loši nalazi mi bi opet vjerojatno probali M-tese jer kod azoospermije apsolutnog nikakvog pravila nema. Mi smo po svemu bili kandidat za pronaći mnoštvo dobrih spermija, nakraju aposolutno ništa. Tada. Imam si za vjerovati da je to trenutno bilo.  :Grin:

----------


## vera je

on meni rece da je kariogram i mikrodelicije odradio i da ce dobiti nalaze za mjesec dana. sad ste me zbunile s tim da se to dugo ceka.

zaboravila sam reci da je dr. Emre rekao na toj video konferenciji da je bolja varijanta imati visok FSH i nizak testosteron nego da je testosteron normalan. tada daje terapiju i nalazi spermatozoide.
to je sve sto sam uspjela zapamtiti od cijelog predavanja...

----------


## Srculence3

> on meni rece da je kariogram i mikrodelicije odradio i da ce dobiti nalaze za mjesec dana. sad ste me zbunile s tim da se to dugo ceka.
> 
> zaboravila sam reci da je dr. Emre rekao na toj video konferenciji da je bolja varijanta imati visok FSH i nizak testosteron nego da je testosteron normalan. tada daje terapiju i nalazi spermatozoide.
> to je sve sto sam uspjela zapamtiti od cijelog predavanja...


Hm, kad pomisliš ajde bar mu je testosteron ok pročitaš da je to gora varijanta. Znam za slučaj u nebo visokog FSH, i niskog testosterona. Terapija 3 mjeseca pa M-TESE. Zahvat odlično prošao, našli mnoštvo pravilnih spermija u lijevom testisu, desni nisu morali ni dirati.

----------


## Carica

Vera,
U Zagrebu se dugo čeka na tu pretragu. Možda gdje ste vi nema čekanja.
Mm ima testosteron na donjoj granici, a fsh na gornjoj. Pije klomifen već 4 mjeseca i sad mu je testosteron na gornjoj granici, a fsh je otišao u nebesa.

----------


## Srculence3

> Vera,
> U Zagrebu se dugo čeka na tu pretragu. Možda gdje ste vi nema čekanja.
> Mm ima testosteron na donjoj granici, a fsh na gornjoj. Pije klomifen već 4 mjeseca i sad mu je testosteron na gornjoj granici, a fsh je otišao u nebesa.


Nama je urologica u Cita tražila ponovo nalaze hormone kako bi ga mogla staviti na terapiju. Spominjala je klomifen, ako se ne pokrene s njim onda brevactid. Jeste u ta 4 mjeseca išli ikako provjeriti spermiogram? Ima li tvoj muž nekakovih nuspojava fizičkih/psihičkih od klomifena?

----------


## Carica

Da svakako bi trebali ponoviti hormone jer se očekuje da je testosteron pao možda zbog operacije.
Npr mm je pao testosteron nakon prve operacije (koja je bila prije dvije godine), ali ne drastično.
Prije prve operacije nije bio na klomifenu.
Sad je 4 mjeseca na klomifenu. Nismo radili spermiogram u ta 4 mjeseca. Prije neka 3 tjedna smo odlučili odradit spermiogram, ali su nam rekli da u Petrovoj sele laboratorij i trenutno ne rade spermiograme. A nismo htjeli ići privatno jer nam se ne žuri.
Što se tiče nuspojava, pitala sam ga nekoliko puta da li osjeti ikakve nuspojave, ali on kaže da ne....

----------


## Srculence3

Pitam jer mi je bitno da ga ne mučim, ili pogoršam opće zdravlje u svrhu nečega čemu je šansa jako mala. Čak sam čitala slučajeve iza TESE ili M-TESE promjene u raspoloženju, depresije, anksioznost te znatno povećanje na kilaži. Vjerojatno kao uzrok još većeg disbalansa hormona. Baš sam ga pitala par puta, ali MM se osjeća dobro po tom pitanju.

----------


## Carica

Nisam primijetila značajne promjene raspoloženja niti druge okom vidljive probleme, a i on kaže da se osjeća dobro.
Termin microTese još nemamo ali trebala bi biti uskoro, u 10 mjesecu. Tako da ne znam hoćemo li prije stići napraviti spermiogram ili ne.

----------


## Srculence3

> Nisam primijetila značajne promjene raspoloženja niti druge okom vidljive probleme, a i on kaže da se osjeća dobro.
> Termin microTese još nemamo ali trebala bi biti uskoro, u 10 mjesecu. Tako da ne znam hoćemo li prije stići napraviti spermiogram ili ne.


Draga ne bih se htjela petljati ali možda vam nebi bilo loše napraviti privatno spermiogram sad prije m-tese, pogotovo jer su vama znali pronaći u ejakulatu. Ta operacija m-tese i nije baš tako bezazlena pogotovo ako ste je već radili.

----------


## Carica

Hvala ti draga na savjetu, u pravu si.
Evo zvao je mm ponovno, proradio je laboratorij tako da će se naručiti.

----------


## Carica

Ovaj laboratorij u Petrovoj nam je bio sretan jer su nam tamo svaki put našli spermije, a bili smo nekoliko puta i privatno i svaki put nula.
To je razlog zašto smo htjeli čekati Petrovu. Vjerojatno se to slučajno tako poklopilo i nema veze s laboratorijom. Ali sad smo već skeptični oko svega.

----------


## Srculence3

Sve te razumijem , držim fige na nogama i rukama da se pronađu dobri spermiji  :Heart:  :Heart:  Neka napravi malo dužu apstinenciju, čitala sam kod jedne članice foruma muž nakon 14 dana apstinencije našli puno spermija i to 2 uzastopna uzorka to jutro (dijagnoza azoospermija) Ja ću nastojati da moj bar 5-7 dana apstinira prije.

----------


## Carica

Ali znaš što je problem. Dok su nam još pronalazili te spermije u Petrovoj, nisu nas htjeli primiti u postupak tamo. Jer su doktori rekli da je to premalo i da neće oni sa tim raditi i trošiti novce.. I poslali nas na TESE. Znači sad da se opet nađe manji broj opet bi isto bilo.
Dok npr kod privatnika te hoće primiti i s malim brojem, a tamo nam pak nikad nisu našli.
Naša priča je stvarno za ne povjerovati....

----------


## Carica

Ali mi smo uvijek imali baš mali broj, tipa 3, 4,5. Nikad u tisućama...

----------


## Srculence3

> Ali znaš što je problem. Dok su nam još pronalazili te spermije u Petrovoj, nisu nas htjeli primiti u postupak tamo. Jer su doktori rekli da je to premalo i da neće oni sa tim raditi i trošiti novce.. I poslali nas na TESE. Znači sad da se opet nađe manji broj opet bi isto bilo.
> Dok npr kod privatnika te hoće primiti i s malim brojem, a tamo nam pak nikad nisu našli.
> Naša priča je stvarno za ne povjerovati....


Ma daaaaj...stvarno za ne povjerovati. Postoji li opcija ako se nađe da se zamrze o vašem trošku, pa prebacite negdje ili platite tamo postupak? Znam ja da to sve košta i da je procedura ali žao mi tvog muža da ide opet na m-tese a znaju mu nać  u ejakulatu. Mogla bi ja sa svojim probati otići u Petrovu, možda bi i nama našli :Grin:

----------


## Srculence3

> Ali mi smo uvijek imali baš mali broj, tipa 3, 4,5. Nikad u tisućama...


Hej mi smo imali zadnji put jedan i to nepokretan nepravilan, 3,4,5 bi za nas bila lutrija :Laughing:

----------


## Carica

Ja mislim da bi ja mogla knjigu napisati o svemu što smo prošli u zadnje tri godine. Tko zna, možda jednom i napišem.

----------


## Carica

Može se zamrznuti u Petrovoj samo za to treba posebna uputnica. Ali iz mog iskustva doktori nisu skloni tom pristupu zamrzavanja i skupljanja spermija. To je za njih težak slučaj s kojim im se ne da zezati u državnoj bolnici. Vrlo lako su nas otkantali i poslali na tese koji je bio neuspješan na kraju. Sve se to događalo prije dvije godine

----------


## Srculence3

> Može se zamrznuti u Petrovoj samo za to treba posebna uputnica. Ali iz mog iskustva doktori nisu skloni tom pristupu zamrzavanja i skupljanja spermija. To je za njih težak slučaj s kojim im se ne da zezati u državnoj bolnici. Vrlo lako su nas otkantali i poslali na tese koji je bio neuspješan na kraju. Sve se to događalo prije dvije godine


Evo ja sam mislila da smo mi jedini kojima se u ejakulatu nešto nađe a kad se otvore testisi ništa. Ne mogu tu nekakvu logiku povezati nikako. Vjerujem da imaš itekako materijala za napisati knjigu, pa eto zašto i ne bi  :Grin:  Meni ti je npr oduvijek bio san i velika želja napisati knjigu, i to ne sa svrhom zarade nego ajmo reći nekakvim doprinosom svijetu  :Heart:

----------


## Carica

Srculence 
A otkuda ste vi? Da li vam je bliže Split ili Zagreb? Budući da ste se odlučili za Cito pretpostavljam da ste tamo bliže?

----------


## Srculence3

> Srculence 
> A otkuda ste vi? Da li vam je bliže Split ili Zagreb? Budući da ste se odlučili za Cito pretpostavljam da ste tamo bliže?


Iz Zadra, bliži i zgodniji mi je Split. Nažalost ako nisi u Zagrebu sve je puno skuplje i kompliciranije za izvesti. Ali dobro  :Grin:

----------


## vera je

on je to radio u Osijeku...
ne znam ocito nema pravila ipak sa azoospermijom.

----------


## Srculence3

Pozdrav cure ima li kakvih novosti? Mi još čekamo nalaze hormona na temelju kojih bi urologica propisala terapiju. Čitam da će Petrova biti zatvorena preko godinu dana zbog renovacije.

----------


## Carica

Hej draga Srculence.
Nema ništa, i mi čekamo. MM naručen sljedeći tjedan u petak na spermiogram.
A u srijedu ide na pregled anesteziologa za operaciju pa ćemo poslije toga saznati termin operacije.
Što se tiče zatvaranja Petrove, i ja sam vidjela, ali me previše ne zabrinjava jer ionako nisam imala u planu ići u postupak tamo ako se i nađu spermiji.

----------


## Srculence3

Hej draga Carice, dugo nije bilo nikoga na temi. Ja sam malo zbunjena, došli su nam novi nalazi hormona...FSH sa 18 porastao na 28, LH sa 8 porastao na 9,6, prolaktin jako narastao sa 250 na 750 (vjerovatno je prerano došao vaditi krv neispavan), AMH, estradiol normalan, a fascinantno i nakon M-TESE testosteron je porastao sa 13.5 na 16.5... baš me zanima što će reći doktorica u pon...

----------


## Carica

To je neobično da je testosteron porastao. Mm je pao testosteron nakon operacije, ali tek nakon dvije godine je vadio. Tvoj muž je bio prije par mjeseci na operaciji ako se dobro sjećam, pa možda još nije pao.
Doktorica će najbolje znati reći vam kako dalje.

----------


## Carica

Srculence
Javi novosti nakon pregleda kod doktorice.

----------


## Srculence3

Draga Carice poslala sam nalaze doktorici jutros i čekam da mi se javi. Guglam tražim gledam i nemogu povezati ove njegove hormone, ja sam bila uvjerena da će testosteron pasti. Mislim otvorila mu je oba testisa i uzela jako puno uzoraka. Možda je matična mliječ i proxeed imao djelovanja...prolaktin ću zanemariti jer nije bio budan 2 sata, u 6ipo je vadio krv.

----------


## Carica

A jeste vadili u istom laboratoriju i prije i sad? Vjerojatno i to može utjecati u određenom postotku na rezultat.

----------


## Srculence3

Nije isti laboratorij, prvi nalaz je privatno drugi baš u bolnici..

----------


## Carica

Evo da javim da je muž napravio predoperacijsku obradu i sad kaže doktor tek za dva mjeseca operacija. Evo ne znam šta bi rekla, već čekamo mjesecima.
Srculence da li se vama javila doktorica u vezi hormona

----------


## Srculence3

Carice ne mogu da pohvatam, kod kojeg ste vi doktora, idete na Micro-TESE? Jeli TM dobio kavu terapiju, kakvi su mu hormoni? Sjećam se da si pisala da nekako početkom 10. mj idete na spermogram, jeste išli i gdje? Iz mog iskustva bolje i pričekati nego brzopleto uletjeti. Ja sam ti draga moja doktorici poslala nalaze još 03.10. zovem svaki dan polikliniku jer nemam direktan kontakt od nje, i ne mogu je nikako dobiti. Evo očito nam je čekanje i čekanje suđeno...

----------


## Carica

Srculence. Trebali bi ići na Rebro. U petak smo ipak napravili spermiogram i našli su 40 spermija, 4 pokretna. Tako da ne znam što sad. Sutra radimo još jedan spermiogram.
Mm je na klomifenu vec nekoliko mjeseci

----------


## vera je

Carice a zasto bi TM i išao na operaciju ako su mu našli pokretne spermije?
mi jos čekamo neke nalaze pa ću nas naručiti za microtese ako spermiogram opet pokaže nule.
pozdravljam vas obje.

----------


## Srculence3

> Srculence. Trebali bi ići na Rebro. U petak smo ipak napravili spermiogram i našli su 40 spermija, 4 pokretna. Tako da ne znam što sad. Sutra radimo još jedan spermiogram.
> Mm je na klomifenu vec nekoliko mjeseci


Aaaa 20 komadaaa, i to 4 pokretnaa! Meni se ovo čini kao lutrijaa, baš mi je drago! Jeste to u petrovoj radili, tamo gdje se rekli da vam uvijek pronađu? Jeli se to moglo zalediti? Javi kako je prošao današnji spermiogram. Misliš li da je klomifen imao poziotivnog efekta?  :Heart:

----------


## Srculence3

Pardon sad vidim da sam krivo napisala ne 20 nego 40, pa to je prava vojskaaa :Very Happy:

----------


## Srculence3

Upravo sam se čula s doktoricom vezano za hormone supruga. Rekla mi je da je dobro što je testosteron porastao, i da povišene vrijednosti lh i fsh u odnosu na zadnji ne znače nužno da je stanje lošije. Ali se svakako iza m-tese očekivala promjena u vrijednostima hormona. Propisala mu je clomifen 25 mg/dnevno i ponoviti hormone za 3 do 4 tjedna pa će ovisno o stanju hormona mijenjati količinu ili potpuno zamijeniti brevactidom. Ponoviti cemo ovih dana prolaktin koji je bio povišen jer pretpostavljamo da je bio povišen zbog nedovoljne budnosti, da otklonimo sumnju na probleme sa hipofizom.

----------


## Carica

Super za klomifen. Mogao bi pomoći jer čini se da je i mm pomogao. Napravili smo danas još jedan spermiogram ali privatno u laboratoriju, i opet je nađeno. Manje, 10 komada, ali nama je i to puno. Srculence da li ste vi radili spermiogram nakon operacije da provjerite?
Vera, nećemo ipak zasad na micro tese.

----------


## Srculence3

Ej draga, nismo još radili spermiogram jer nam je embriolog preporučio da pričekamo pošto je mm imao koronu u 8.mjesecu i ona ima negativne utjecaje na spermiogram. Mada može li gore od onog što je bilo :Laughing:  Jeste mogli zamrznuti spermije koje su pronašli? Baš sam sretna radi vas, vjerojatno se razlogom razvukao taj m-tese  :Heart:  Koji vam je sljedeći plan?

----------


## Carica

Srculence
Nismo nažalost zamrznuli. Dogovorili smo se da idemo u postupak sa sljedećem menstruacijom sa rizikom da možda neće biti spermija na dan oplodnje, ali u tom slučaju ćemo zamrznuti jajne stanice.

----------


## vera je

Carice pa to je odličan rezultat. volim čuti tako dobre vijesti.
 držim fige da ih nađu i na dan oplodnje.

----------


## Srculence3

Jutro drage moje. Carice, valjda im je dovoljan pokazatelj kad se u 2 spermiograma toliko njih pojavilo. U kojoj poliklinici/bolnici ćete obaviti zahvat ? Kad trebaš dobiti menstruaciju, majke mi ja sam uzbuđena kao da je meni, držim fige na rukama i nogama :Heart:  Vera što ima kod vas?

----------


## Carica

Draga Srculence i Vera..
Idemo u Zagrebu u Betaplus, menstruaciju bi trebala dobiti ovaj četvrtak i onda bi trebali početi sa stimulacijom.
Hvala vam na podršci, nadam se da će biti spermija i na dan aspiracije.
Srculence, i ja jedva čekam vaš spermiogram, nekako vjerujem da će se nešto naći jer ste i prije imali, pa možda možete probati ovako kao i mi.
Ja ću vam javljati kako je prošlo..

----------


## vera je

dobro kažeš Srculence, evo i ja se sva uzbudila kao da su nama našli spermije.
sad i ja jedva čekam sljedeći spermiogram koji smo malo  odgodili zbog njegove korone prije mjesec i po a i kljukam ga svim i svačim pa možda i nešto od silnih suplemenata  počne djelovati. kariogram još nismo dobili...
Carice navijamo za vas. šaljemo vam pozitivne misli i energiju. javi se kad možeš.

----------


## vera je

Carice, koliko je apstinirao tvoj muž prije tih  zadnjih spermiograma u kojima su nasli spermatozoide?

----------


## Carica

Vera. 
Prvi put 5 dana, drugi put 4 dana

----------


## Srculence3

Jutro curee, ima li novosti kod vas? Vezano za ove dane apstiniranja, stvarno mislim da je kod ovakvih slučajeva što dulja apstinencija to bolje.

----------


## Carica

I meni se nekako čini da je bolja duža apstinencija nego kraća, iz našeg iskustva.
Evo mi smo krenuli sa stimulacijom pa ćemo vidjeti kako će to završiti

----------


## vera je

probat cemo i mi sa dužom apstinencijom ovaj put.
bas sam mislila ovih dana na tebe i  jesi li pocela. nadamo se svi najboljem završetku.

----------


## Carica

Drage moje, javljam da sam jučer imala aspiraciju i da su nađeni spermiji kod muža u ejakulatu (nisu mi rekli koliko). Došlo je do oplodnje i sutra idem na transfer dvodnevnog embrija. Sada počinje psihički najteži dio osluškivanja simptoma i čekanja bete. Mislim na vas hrabre žene i nadam se da nas sve čeka sretan završetak ove teške borbe

----------


## Srculence3

Draga Caricee, toliko si me obradovala ovom porukom❤❤ Već danima ulazim u forum i mislim si sad bi joj nekad mogla bit aspiracija i transfer :Heart:  Great things are happening, ja sam oduševljena vašim raspletom situacije❤❤❤ Šaljem ti moore dobre vibre  :Very Happy:  , zagrljaj virtualni da te utješi i ohrabrii  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Carica

Hvala ti Srculence. Iz mog dosadašnjeg iskustva, dug je još put do uspjeha... Ali htjela sam vam javiti da vam dam barem malo nade da je eto moguće i sa nekoliko spermija da dođe do oplodnje, a dalje ćemo vidjeti.
Srculence, držim fige za vaš spermiogram da bude nešto pa da probate barem ovako kao mi.

----------


## vera je

pa Carice to su baš divne vijesti. navijamo i dalje za konačni sretni završetak. razveselila si nas. 
bravo za vas i vašu borbu!
vaša priča već sad daje snage nama ostalima za dalje.
čekamo da se javiš. 
pusa objema

----------


## Srculence3

Pozdrav drage žene. Carice kako si, mislim na tebe i vibram ❤
Žene jesu vaši muževi vadili Inhibin B? Naš došao jučer, vrijednost <0,01.....  :Crying or Very sad: (ref.vr. 25-250) Što reći, znam da nije dobro sigurno, on je pokazatelj dali se spermatogeneza odvija....

----------


## vera je

nismo. niko nam inhibin B nije ni spomenio

----------


## Carica

Niti mi nismo vadili inhibin, tako da ne znam...
Danas sam napravila test i negativan je..
Imamo još jedan smrznuti embrij koji je uspio preživjeti do petog dana, tako da nas on čeka ako ovo ne uspije..

----------


## Srculence3

Joooj draga Carice, nadam se da si test radila prerano. Nisam ulazila u forum i tek sad vidim, ima li novosti?

----------


## Srculence3

Vera ima li kod vas novosti?

----------


## vera je

ništa Srculence, kariogram ce dobit tek iduci tjedan a onda ide na spermiogram. ako je kariogram uredu a spermio opet pokaze nule trazit cu termin u Turskoj. kakav je vas plan sada?
Carice ako je negativan vjerujem da je tesko ali imate jis sansi...

----------


## Carica

Drage moje, nažalost negativno ovaj put, menga već došla.
Imamo jednog smrzlića pa idemo po njega, nadam se više sreće.
Vama držim fige za spermiće na spermiograma. Pratit ću forum da vidim vaše dobre vijesti

----------


## Srculence3

Jutro žene... 
Carice jako mi je žao...stvarno je dug put do uspjeha ali stvarno imam vjere da će vama uspjeh doći :Heart: 
Vera mi još čekamo mikrodelenecije, kariogram u 12.mj ima termin. Pa već kad budemo u Zg na kariogram naruciti cu ga i na spermiogram (vjer u Repromedu, cujem da su jako dobri), pa ćemo vidjeti.
Evo mjesec dana terapije 25 mg klomifen stigli nalazi:  PRL:403, FSH:35, LH:13.7, Estr:182, Testosteron: 27,5 . (radi usporedbe 22.09. nalazi PRL: 740, FSH:28,9 LH:9,5 Estr:62, Testosteron:16)Odmah sam doktorici poslala i rekla nam je da smanji na 25 mg svako drugi dan. Razveselio me ovaj testosteron nakon stalno loših nalaza, ali jbg  drugi su isto za njim  rasli što sam mogla očekivati. Za mj ćemo ponovo vaditi nove nalaze hormona. Što vi mislite o ovakvim hormonima? Dobio je par kila u zadnjih mjesec dana al po meni to je sve u mišiće otišlo, on je zabrinut da se deblja zbog hormona...

----------


## vera je

nemam pojma šta bi rekla na nalaze hormona. mislim da je u svakom slučaju bolje da se nešto mijenja nego da je isto kao i prošli put kad pri onom prvom rezultatu spermija nije imao.
nego reci mi jeste li provjeravlali štitnu? kod mog je i to visoko a ako žene sa visokim tsh moraju imati niske vrijednosti da bi zatrudnile, možda i kod muškaraca to utječe na spermatogenezu.
a najverojatnije ja lupetam iz očaja jer tražim uzrok i rješenje sama kad ni doktori ne znaju.
da li znaš Srculence da li ti u Repromedu imaju taj neki centrifugalni spermiogram koji je navodno najbolji? i ne znam u čemu misliš da su dobri Repromed, baš za spermiogram ili općenito za postupak i sve?

----------


## Carica

Srculence, meni se nalazi čine očekivani. Mm pije 50mg dnevno i isto mu je skočio testosteron, ali i fsh i doktor kaže da je to tako treba biti i da nastavi piti.
Repromed svakako preporučam, bili smo tamo jednom na spermiogramu i našli su nešto i detaljno napisali sve i morfologiju i pokretljivost.
Mislim da su oni dobar odabir za spermiogram i za postupak.
Što se centrifuge tiče, to bi trebao bit standard, svi su radili centrifugu gdje god smo bili u Hrvatskoj, a bili smo skoro svugdje

----------


## Carica

Za štitnjaču ne znam jer mm ima uredne hormone štitnjače pa se nisam raspitivala

----------


## Srculence3

*Vera* prije par godina mu je štitna bila uredu, planiram da to sad prekontrolira. Čak i na MR hipofize, jer je imao zadnji put povišen prolaktin a ovaj put je bio blago povišen. Da otklonim sumnje na nekakve mikroadenome koji bi mogli remetiti hipofizu. Npr ja imam mikroadenom hipofize ( otkrila po nalazu jako povišenog prolaktina) i otkad pijem terapiju bromergon ciklusi i ovulacija se napokon doveli u red. Što se tiče Repromeda, dobila sam informaciju od jedne članice drugog foruma da oni ne zamrzavaju ako je dijagnoza crypto, tj. ako se uzorak centrifugira pa se nađe mali broj. Inače jako hvaljen emriolog, ali evo po pitanju azoo/crypto su nula bodova. Kažđu da poliklinika IVF zamrzava ako nađe bilo što.

*Carice* Sjećaš li se koliko je vama porastao testosteron, i jesu li puno drugi rasli za njim? Evo baš sam i gore Veri pisala za Repromed, navodno ne zamrzavaju spermije dobivene centrifugom...

----------


## Carica

Srculence
Dobra informacija za znati.. U Betiplus isto ne zamrzavaju. Nama nisu htjeli, sreća da je bilo spermija i na aspiraciji.
Provjeriti ću ti hormone pa napisati jer ne znam napamet

----------


## Carica

Srculence
Hormoni su bili lh 5, fsh 12, testosteron 8.
Nakon klomifena su lh 19, fsh, 48, testosteron 25

----------


## Srculence3

Hvala ti carice, bome su vama jako skočili svi. Cure ima li kakvih novosti kod vas?

----------


## Jelena Zdravkovic

> Evo i mi da se predstavimo... Kod mm azoo je posledica hemoterapije, tumor testisa! Izborio se sa svim tim strasnim stvarima i sada nova borba! On je hrabar, jak, sta je sve preziveo divim mu se...  Sada 10 god posle preboljene bolesti suocavamo se sa sterilitetom, ali ovoga puta nije sam i zajedno pobedjujemo!! Prva klinika koju smo posetili je Genesis iz Novog Sad, nista specijalno i bojim se da nam ne mogu puno pomoci, mada nam je dr davala puno nade, ali me je razocarala njena kontatacija da je azoo posledica hrane, zagadjenost itd... A njegov urolog nam je rekao da je to posledica hemoterapije i nicega drugog, i da dobro sakupimo informacije i donesemo odluku gde cemo da idemo u postupak, jer je slucaj dosta tezak. Tako da smo se opredelili za Sarajevo jer citajuci ovaj forum sam shvatila da necu da gubimo vreme na biopsiju ili drugo, vec pravac microtese! Pre microtese uzima spermhope, tako da cemo sacekati par meseci pre postupka! Inace visok mu je FSH 26, testesteron na donjoj granici, sve ostalo ok! 
> Devojke uz vas sam i pratim sva desavanja sa Foruma...i da sve jednog dana budemo mame!




Zdravo Lucija. Da li mi mozete napisati, sta ste postiglu do sada sto se tice vaseg slucaja ? Moj suprug takodje ima azoo. Fsh 27, Lh povisern , sve ostalo uredu. Hvala unapred. Nova sam clanica, nadam se da cu se snaci na ovom forumu.

----------


## Carica

Da jako su skočili. Ali mm pije već 6 mjeseci klomifen i to 50mg dnevno tako da nije ni čudo.
Kod nas ništa novog, čekamo da vidimo hoće li biti ovulacije ovaj mjesec da idemo u transfer ili će se odgoditi za siječanj.
Vi čekate kariogram u Zg pa ćete tada i spermiogram napraviti ili?

----------


## Srculence3

Bome konjska doza, moj je pio 25mg dnevno pa mu je iza ovih nalaza smanjila na 25 mg svako drugi dan. Stalno mi se žali da je uhvatio par kila otkad ih pije i da ih ne može nikako skinuti. Ne znam jeli stvarno moguće da je od klomifena ili poremećenih hormona ili umišlja. Da, ukombinirala sam dan kad budemo u Zagrebu na kariogramu da odemo U IVF da probamo s tim spermiogramom. Pitala sam je baš specificirano zamrzavaju li ako nešto pronađu, rekla je da da ako radimo kod njih postupak. Isto tako mi je rekla ako biolog/embriolog zaključi da su loše kvalitete da se onda ne zamrzavaju. Markere još nije radio pa će ih napraviti ovih dana jer bez njih ne mogu zamrzavati. Eto, ne očekujemo previše ali moramo probati. Kako si ti Carice, ponovo sam nekidan čitala cijelu temu odpočetka, i uvijek me zaprepasti što ste sve prošli.....

----------


## Carica

Bok, malo sam se od maknula posljednjih dana od foruma pa nisam vidjela poruku. Ja sam dobro, čekamo FET u prirodnom ciklusu.
Kako ste vi, vera, srculence. Jeste bili na spermiogramu. Mislim na vas

----------


## vera je

evo kod nas i drugi spermiogram pokazao nule a kariogram i mikrodelecije su ok. naručit ću ga na microtese u Tursku...
inače smo psihički skroz ok. 
javim se nakon operacije da znate kako smo prošli.
Srculence da li ste bili u IVF na spermiogramu? u dilemi sam da li da probamo još i kod njih na spermiogram prije operacije.
pozdravljam vas srculence i carice

----------


## Srculence3

Hej žene...bili smo na spermiogramu u IVF i nije pronađeno ništa. Bili smo spremni u glavi na ništa. Apstinencija je bila 6 dana, a na terapiji klomifen je već 3 mjeseca gdje mu se testosteron jako podigao. Stigli nam nalazi mikrodelencije to je sve uredno, još čekamo kariogram. Iza nas je i neuspjela M-TESE, tako da smo realni i sad već ozbiljno pričamo o donaciji.  Realno i da se pronađe inešto šanse su nikakve jer to vjer. nebi bili kvalitetni spermiji. Dobro se držimo psihički koliko možemo, malo sada doći do zraka. Napraviti ću iza nove godine sve moguće pretrage što mogu i lagano se pripremati za Prag ili već gdje odlučimo ići...

----------


## Carica

Srculence
Žao mi je jako. Ja sam vjerovala da će vam sigurno naći barem poneki spermić.
Vjeruj mi da znam kako ti je jer smo bili u istoj situaciji kada nakon TESE na tri spermiograma same nule.  :Sad:  
Dajte si vremena pa odlučite kako dalje. Ja osobno na vašem mjestu ne bih još uvijek odustala, kao što i nismo odustali bez obzira na sva razočaranje koja smo doživjeli.
Ali odluka je isključivo vaša i ja vam želim svu sreću <3

----------


## Srculence3

Cure sve najbolje u ovoj godini :Heart: 
Carice hvala ti na svakoj lijepoj riječi podrške i ohrabrenja  :Smile: , što ima kod vas jesi bila na FET-u?
Vera jeste se naručili za Tursku, imate li kakve info o cijenama?

----------

